# True or False! Let's get to know each other!



## kaliraksha (Apr 4, 2006)

Post an answer to the previous poster's question (true or false)
then ask the next question...(anything you want!!)






Me first!

The next person has never been to a beach...


----------



## colormust (Apr 4, 2006)

true.....

are you straight?


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 4, 2006)

True


The next person doesn't eat meat.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 4, 2006)

false

the next person is a virgin


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 4, 2006)

false

the next person has highlighted their hair


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 4, 2006)

true


the next person has never had a brazilian wax


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 4, 2006)

true

the next person is naked!


----------



## colormust (Apr 4, 2006)

true

the next person doesnt wax at all


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 4, 2006)

false

the next person has cheated on a significant other


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 4, 2006)

false

the next person has sunbathed nude!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 4, 2006)

false

the next person is married


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 4, 2006)

TRUUUUEEEEE!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person loves dogs


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 4, 2006)

false- ewhh (sorry guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

the next person has been to a strip club


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Apr 4, 2006)

false

the next person has a secret love for the spice girls


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 4, 2006)

So friggin' FALSE
I'm all rock gals!


The next person loves garlic!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 4, 2006)

true!! 

the next person has cheated on someone else.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 4, 2006)

false (but I have been the person someone cheated with - never again)

The next person has green eyes.


----------



## user3 (Apr 4, 2006)

So I am the only one that noticed Colormust is naked! LMAO!


Ok ummm I have hazel green eyes...so I guess true


The next person loves to have their feet rubbed.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 4, 2006)

I wanna play. 

True...

the next person loves to laugh. *i can't think of anything - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## tinagrzela (Apr 4, 2006)

True!!

The next person is getting married, or wishes to get married in the next year!


----------



## colormust (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_So I am the only one that noticed Colormust is naked! LMAO!


Ok ummm I have hazel green eyes...so I guess true


The next person loves to have their feet rubbed._

 

LOL wow i guess i am


----------



## colormust (Apr 4, 2006)

false

the next person has more than one child


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 4, 2006)

true

The next person hates their job...


----------



## pucci (Apr 4, 2006)

True and false....Good people, boring work.
The next person has maxed out their credit card.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 4, 2006)

soooo true

the next person is eating a donut


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 4, 2006)

I wish, false.

The next person has a secret collection of GI Joes.


----------



## user3 (Apr 4, 2006)

false 


The next will buy everything from Sweetie Cake


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 4, 2006)

hell yea! well i hope so

The next person has fallen down stairs before or have fallen up stairs..hehehe


----------



## pucci (Apr 4, 2006)

No never!
The next will eat some chocolate today.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 4, 2006)

false, not a chocolate fan

the next person has their own website...


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 4, 2006)

false...unless myspace counts
the next person loves curry chicken


----------



## user3 (Apr 4, 2006)

false


the next person has a large freckle on their butt


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 4, 2006)

LOL! False

The next person loves Clay Aiken


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 4, 2006)

FALSE!!

The next person has acrylic nails on


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 4, 2006)

false, not since high school prom

the next person loves mcdonalds fries


----------



## 1MaCaDDicT (Apr 4, 2006)

FALSE

the next person has more than 3 piercings (ears not included)


----------



## rcastel10 (Apr 4, 2006)

false

the next person has a tattoo


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 4, 2006)

true,a pi tattoo

the next person wants to bathe in fix+


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 4, 2006)

false

The next person thinks they are hot


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 4, 2006)

hell yess!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person loves cats


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 4, 2006)

false, I'm allergic
The next person has been to a forgein country


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 4, 2006)

true!

The next person loves ice cream!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 4, 2006)

so true

TNP knows who the founder of Apple Computers is...


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 4, 2006)

true!!! OMG SO TRUE.


The next person has a secret tattoo!


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 4, 2006)

wow- that was my post for ice cream one, but it totally works for this one, too!! I'm a computer nerd!! lol  Jobs, of course.  and the Woz.. I love the Woz.. what a cool nickname lol


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Apr 5, 2006)

False

TNP still lives with their parents.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 5, 2006)

that's a big false

The next person knows what poi is


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 5, 2006)

true,eee dont like it

the next person has posted in this thread more than 3 times


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 5, 2006)

True (this ones counts)

The next person has had burping contests with their friends.


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 5, 2006)

True -- back in junior high! LOL

The next persson, when seeing a big white zit on someone, feels absolutely compelled to pop it.


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Apr 5, 2006)

eww False

TNP is allergic to some kind of food.


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 5, 2006)

True - can corn

The next person is compelled to play with their makeup stash right this instance


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 5, 2006)

true... but i am too sleeeeepppyyyy

TNP drives a blue car....


----------



## JGunnar (Apr 5, 2006)

False. It's red.

The next person loves violent video games.


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 5, 2006)

false i get spooked lol

tnp walks for breast cancer/diabetes or something of equal importance


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 5, 2006)

as much as i'd like to we don't have that kinda support stuff here..... so FALSE

tnp is superstitious


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 5, 2006)

false  I am not much for all that superstitious stuff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person has been to Disney World


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 5, 2006)

False

The next person prefers stay ups (thigh highs) or stockings to tights


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 5, 2006)

true i HATE full stockings! way too hot here 4 that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person has been to jamaica


----------



## user2 (Apr 5, 2006)

False but I looooove to go!

Tnp is a great singer!


----------



## Bianca (Apr 5, 2006)

FALSE!

The next person is having a hangover


----------



## user3 (Apr 5, 2006)

False


The next person wanted to be a doctor when they grew up


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 5, 2006)

False
TNP Has driven across country


----------



## user2 (Apr 5, 2006)

True

Tnp adores asian food!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 5, 2006)

true!!

tnp is going to max out the cards on sweetie cake


----------



## user2 (Apr 5, 2006)

TRUE!!!!!

Tnp can't stand snow!


----------



## Flammable (Apr 5, 2006)

**

False if it's freshly-fallen snow.
True if it's the ugly dirty not so fresh snow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp has never eaten a mango.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 5, 2006)

false... my parents are straight from JA so I had pently as a kid

TNP... is going to Vacation this month


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 5, 2006)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp used to take a form of dance or still does (if true what did you or still take)


----------



## user3 (Apr 5, 2006)

True, I took tap


The next person did not eat breakfast today


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 5, 2006)

true..it's lent
TNP Has worked at McDonalds


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 5, 2006)

True! My first job ever!

The Next Person is on Spring Break?


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 5, 2006)

False - but my husband and I DO rent to Spring Breakers here at the beach.

TNP has dated someone in professional sports?


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 5, 2006)

False, but my aunt dated a Ranger's baseball player before he was famous

The next person is at work...


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 5, 2006)

True, unfortunately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person has their cell phone glued to their head at all times.


----------



## Pei (Apr 5, 2006)

False! My cell phone is glued to my fingers most of the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is a racial discriminator?


----------



## user3 (Apr 5, 2006)

FALSE!


The next person loves fried chicken


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 5, 2006)

false 

the next person is a MAC ho! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (just like me)


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 5, 2006)

ewwwh FALSE

tnp drives a car over 10 years old...


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 5, 2006)

whoops that was for the chicken one....
But yea i'm a MAC ho!! lol


----------



## user3 (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_ewwwh FALSE

tnp drives a car over 10 years old..._

 

False


The next person loves the color purple


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 5, 2006)

false

the next person loves brad pitt


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 5, 2006)

TRUE!!!!!

the next person wishes to dance naked for president bush...


----------



## colormust (Apr 5, 2006)

lol true or maybe false lol

the next person loves to walk in the rain


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 5, 2006)

ACK! fallssee!!!

tnp loves snowfights


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 5, 2006)

False,.. I detest snow,..

TNP has given a lap dance


----------



## user3 (Apr 5, 2006)

True to my hubby



The next person wishes they lived in a different country







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_lol true or maybe false lol

the next person loves to walk in the rain_

 
you are killing me! You know you wanna dance naked for bush! LMAO


----------



## stockham (Apr 5, 2006)

true!

the next person is allergic to peanuts


----------



## user2 (Apr 5, 2006)

false

the next person can apply liquid eye liner perfectly


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 5, 2006)

eermmm... I think so!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp has freckles


----------



## user2 (Apr 5, 2006)

false I'm plain like flour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The next person has at least two tv series she/he is addicted to! (Please state them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 5, 2006)

False.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person would never stop loving MAC.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 5, 2006)

TRUEEE!!! NEVVVEERRRR!!!!

tnp loves starbucks frapps


----------



## tinagrzela (Apr 5, 2006)

False

The next person loves to watch Friends in rerun!


----------



## user2 (Apr 5, 2006)

False

The next person speaks more than two languages!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 5, 2006)

false

the next person owns more MAC than they know what to do with.


----------



## user2 (Apr 5, 2006)

T
R
U 
E
!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person loves snakes!


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 5, 2006)

TRUE!  I used to have a pet boa!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP flipped someone off in traffic today.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 5, 2006)

False.  Don't drive.

The next person has put on their makeup, thought it was ugly but wore it anyway.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 5, 2006)

false

tnp loves doritos


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_false

tnp loves doritos_

 
true! i prefer the ranch ones though.

tnp loves the movie the brave little toaster.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 5, 2006)

Ummm..........False.

The next person noticed today was my birthday.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 5, 2006)

true!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










tnp didn't notice it was corv's birthday


----------



## user3 (Apr 5, 2006)

False...I saw it this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








The next person stucked on their toes as child


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 5, 2006)

Um I am gonna go false on this one!  lol

The next Person is wearing pajamas right now!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 5, 2006)

False!
The next person likes cold food more than hot food...


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 5, 2006)

false!

tnp love hot chocolate


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 5, 2006)

In the winter, TRUE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has dyed/colored their hair in the past week...


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 6, 2006)

false

tnp loves nip/tuck


----------



## user3 (Apr 6, 2006)

False

The next person bits their nails


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 6, 2006)

false

TNP loves to wear wild colored nail polish on their toe nails.


----------



## giz2000 (Apr 6, 2006)

True...

TNP loves big dogs...


----------



## professionaltart (Apr 6, 2006)

True i love all dogs!

TNP hasnt showered today!


----------



## user3 (Apr 6, 2006)

False 

The next person loves to wear the color blue



I love this game!


----------



## jmdulock (Apr 6, 2006)

True

The next person likes Mexican Food.


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 6, 2006)

pppfffftttt.  True.

TNP would rather read than watch tv.


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 6, 2006)

TRUE!  I am a total book worm!

TNP likes to drink mineral water


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 6, 2006)

true

tnp loves kitties =)


----------



## rcastel10 (Apr 6, 2006)

false, I'm a dog person.

The next person has an imaginary friend


----------



## JGunnar (Apr 6, 2006)

True. I make conversation with myself. I guess I could count that as an imaginary friend.


The next person puts music before makeup (I do!)


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 6, 2006)

false although i love music

tnp has a degree


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 6, 2006)

True!  BA in English, associates degree in Communications -- U of MD and Coastal Carolina Univ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP drives a sports car...


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 6, 2006)

False!  but man do I wish

TNP should be in bed right now!


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 6, 2006)

Oy Vey!  YES!  But I've had insomnia soooo bad for like 2 months now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a large collection of something OTHER THAN MAKEUP...


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 6, 2006)

true i have tons of art supplies (does that count)

tnp loves jon stewart


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 6, 2006)

true

TNP who replies will be Juneplum =)


----------



## user2 (Apr 6, 2006)

False! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I'd love to have her bag collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person will go to a Pro Store today!


----------



## x.els.x (Apr 6, 2006)

false ;(oh god i wish me had one here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has been to australia and liked it


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 6, 2006)

hehehe...I have been to australia, but NZ rocks that much more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol...

Tnp has more than $100 in their wallet


----------



## user3 (Apr 6, 2006)

True


The next person sings in the shower


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 6, 2006)

False I am usually too tired too

TNP is a procrastinator


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 6, 2006)

False,

The next person has a secret fetish for lime jello,...


----------



## Urbana (Apr 6, 2006)

false!

the next person is not from the USA


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_true

TNP who replies will be Juneplum =)_

 

lol!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 6, 2006)

true

tnp loves dunkin donuts


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 6, 2006)

oh yumm!!! hell yea - TRUE

tnp thinks this is fun...


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 6, 2006)

I SURE DO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp loves to go skinny dipping


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 6, 2006)

Maybe when I was 18 and looked HOT TO DEATH!  But a big ole FALSE now! LOL  I'd scare the chlorine right out of the pool!

TNP's second toe is longer than their first one.


----------



## user3 (Apr 6, 2006)

True on one foot


The next person eats their eggs with hot sauce


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 6, 2006)

True!!  Yummy

TNP shops like a maniac online


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 6, 2006)

False, just occasionally.

TNP has had cosmetic surgery of some kind...

btw, I LOVE salsa on my eggs! LOL


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 6, 2006)

False I am au natural!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP can sing the alphabet backwards!


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 6, 2006)

true!
zyxwvutsrqponmljkihgfedcba!!

lol  its one of my lesser known talents..

tnp loves chocolate milk with a passion


----------



## user2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Ooooohh so true!!

The next person has a passion for video games!


----------



## Urbana (Apr 6, 2006)

false, no way!

the next person is working at the moment


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 6, 2006)

False!  Actually on Spring Break!  whoot!

TNP is ticklish


----------



## stockham (Apr 6, 2006)

true all the way!  makes it hard for the boyfriend to actually just hug me without a giggling fit errupting!

TNP hates anything pink


----------



## user3 (Apr 6, 2006)

False

The next person loves lipgloss


----------



## colormust (Apr 6, 2006)

true, but i dont "love" it, i like it

tnp loves to dance around the house when nobody is lookin

**and for nessa----dance around the house naked** hehehehe


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 6, 2006)

TRUE!!!! omg my poor dh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person sleeps in the nude


----------



## user3 (Apr 6, 2006)

False but hubby wishes I did

The next person ate glue as a child



LMAO colormust I luv you!


----------



## user2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Ummmm false! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm freezing easily!

The next person loves scented candles!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 6, 2006)

True.  I adore yankee candles

TNP is eating dinner right now  ( I am multitasking before work so I'm surfing and eating)


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 6, 2006)

false

THP loves to take Bubble Baths


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 6, 2006)

NO, but my bf does... should I worry?? lol

tnp eats more fast food than they cook themself


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 6, 2006)

False, although I don't cook dinner. We have someone that does that for us.

The next person has broken a bone or more.


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 6, 2006)

false, but I had a crescent cut out of one of my foot bones,a nd I have an upside down bone now, does that count?

tnp has an incredibly messy kitchen, or bathroom, or somewhere in their dwelling.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_false, but I had a crescent cut out of one of my foot bones,a nd I have an upside down bone now, does that count?

tnp has an incredibly messy kitchen, or bathroom, or somewhere in their dwelling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
true! nobody better go in my bathroom you will get eaten by something. 

tnp lives off of coffee


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 6, 2006)

False I am allergic to caffeine

TNP has been to Mexico


----------



## user3 (Apr 6, 2006)

False


The next person has traveled to 3 different countries


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 6, 2006)

false


tnp has traveled at least half of the 50 states.


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 6, 2006)

True

TNP loves Disney movies


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 6, 2006)

Mostly true

TNP sleeps with a light or nightlight on...


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 6, 2006)

does the TV count? lol  if so, TRUE.

The next person has spent the majority of their night on specktra.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 6, 2006)

false, surprisingly not today... but any other night...

the next person likes ice in their milk..


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 6, 2006)

False!

The next person has more than 5 piercings


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 6, 2006)

false

tnp has eaten a pint of ice cream in one sitting!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 6, 2006)

LOL True...Ben and Jerry's Cookie Dough

TNP Loves chinese food!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 6, 2006)

True, PF Chang's is my mothership!

The next person thinks that big purses is the way to go..


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 6, 2006)

true (at this moment cos it seems to be the rage now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

tnp collects precious moments


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 7, 2006)

false
TNP has a shoe fetish


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 7, 2006)

true 


tnp has an electric toothbrush


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 7, 2006)

true

tnp loves cotton candy


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 7, 2006)

false!  sugar is evil!!!  >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp really wishes they could lose 20 pounds...


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 7, 2006)

TRUE!!!

TNP is very very sleepy


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 7, 2006)

TRUE! i need to get my butt in bed!! ( big day tomorrow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

tnp is a night owl


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 7, 2006)

Oy Vey!  TRUE lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favorite t-shirt that is more than 5 years old that they still wear...

ps. nighty night...I'm gonna drink some sleepytime tea and try to catch some zzzzz's!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 7, 2006)

SO true! it's green, covered in paint splatter, torn up, had several holes and looks like rags but i LOVE that shirt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've had it since i was 18!!

tnp chews/bites their nails


----------



## rcastel10 (Apr 7, 2006)

I hate to admit it but true  :crap:  

The next person is a brunette


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 7, 2006)

well after dying it i am now...but usally i'm black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So TRUE

tnp would rather spend $500 on shoes then $500 on MAC


----------



## user2 (Apr 7, 2006)

False I have too big feet to find some nice shoes!

The next person prefers jelly to peanut butter!


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 7, 2006)

Sooo True I hate peanut Butter! 

The next person has had their heart broken?


----------



## user3 (Apr 7, 2006)

True 


The next person does not have a cell phone


----------



## vwilliams (Apr 7, 2006)

False

The next person owns leopard print panties!


----------



## colormust (Apr 7, 2006)

false

tnp ones at least one pair of granny pannies : D


----------



## user3 (Apr 7, 2006)

hell yeah! True


The next person Love Blueberry bagels


----------



## colormust (Apr 7, 2006)

AWWW false

tnp loves powered dounuts


----------



## user3 (Apr 7, 2006)

TRUE


The next person things Colormust is naked right now...LMAO


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 7, 2006)

TRUE! when is she not? =)

The next person thinks they should leave work early and go shopping...


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 7, 2006)

DAMN TRUE! i wanna go get my lip pierced. does that count as shopping?

the next person is scared of needles...


----------



## colormust (Apr 7, 2006)

false

tnp has had an x-ray before


----------



## user3 (Apr 7, 2006)

True


The next person has had their wisdom teeth removed


----------



## a914butterfly (Apr 7, 2006)

true

the next person is pregnant


----------



## colormust (Apr 7, 2006)

so false

the next person is bored right now


----------



## user3 (Apr 7, 2006)

False


The person drives a blue car


----------



## colormust (Apr 7, 2006)

false...its dark gray : )


the next person loves to wear flip flops


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 7, 2006)

True!  I wore my yellow ones today!  

TNP likes sushi


----------



## colormust (Apr 7, 2006)

true

the next person has a farret


----------



## poddygirl (Apr 7, 2006)

False! The next person is going on a blind date tonight ...


----------



## user3 (Apr 7, 2006)

False....I am not sure my husband would approve LOL


The next person wants to change their eye color


----------



## Sanne (Apr 7, 2006)

false

the next person had bought a pair of new shoes in the last week


----------



## user3 (Apr 7, 2006)

True

the next person love peanut butter on bagels


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 7, 2006)

FALSE...peanut butter is not for me.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tnp hated the oppostie sex when they were little kiddies..


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 7, 2006)

FALSE!!!  I have been boy-crazy since I left the womb!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP thinks PT Cruisers are neat looking...


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 7, 2006)

True...they are different and interesting

TNP has children


----------



## user2 (Apr 7, 2006)

false

The next person cleans her/his brushes on a regular basis!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 7, 2006)

True, I'm totally obsessive.

TNP is going to buy all three pigments from sweetie cake even though two of them look similar to other pigments


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 8, 2006)

probably false, i dont like lily white. but omg the apricot one is SO MINE. er.

TNP thinks piercings are hot


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 8, 2006)

true
TNP has at least one tattoo


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 8, 2006)

false. (none yet)

the next person loves r&b music.


----------



## Pei (Apr 8, 2006)

Hell yea!

TNP have never been drunk in her/his whole life (tipsy's fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 8, 2006)

that's a big ol' false from me
TNP has thrown up from being drunk


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 8, 2006)

NEVER!

tnp has played hooky from school/work 3 times this year!


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 8, 2006)

True!  shhh, let's keep this between me and you. 

TNP has a significant other


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 8, 2006)

TRUUEEE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp just broke up with their s/o


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 8, 2006)

False

The next person enjoys writing poetry


----------



## user3 (Apr 8, 2006)

False

The next person is lucky enough to have won big money gambling


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 8, 2006)

Don't I wish!  FALSE

TNP has been to a recording of a television show...


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 8, 2006)

false.. i used to love it but not anymore

TNP dyes their hair on a regular basis


----------



## user3 (Apr 8, 2006)

False


The next has never had fake nails


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 8, 2006)

false ....lmao i have them on now i loooove fake nails

tnp is a fan of ikea furniture


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 8, 2006)

true.. cheap and awesome!

TNP knows how to drive stick shift (manual) cars


----------



## GlamDazzled (Apr 8, 2006)

False! .....id like to learn though

TNP has read 'the da vinci code'


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 8, 2006)

True

TNP has a dog


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 8, 2006)

True He's my lil baby !!! his names Riley!!












The next person is a virgin?


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 8, 2006)

TRUE... btw, you dog is cute as! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp has never smoked or taken drugs in their life


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 8, 2006)

False

TNP loves the color Purple


----------



## Jude (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michy_mimi* 
_False

TNP loves the color Purple_

 
True.

The next person has tongue kissed a girl.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 8, 2006)

True

The next person is going out tonight for a friend's birthday ...


----------



## user3 (Apr 8, 2006)

False


The next person loves this game


----------



## Gloriamgo (Apr 8, 2006)

True!!  (even though i'm late joining the party...)

TNP thinks that jonathan antin cries too damn much!!


----------



## user2 (Apr 8, 2006)

False I don't eben know who he is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










The next persone likes to take pictures of himself/herself!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 8, 2006)

true hah ***vain***  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ermm

the next person has got into a real fight with a girl


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 8, 2006)

True, in high school. LOL

TNP has accidentally called their S/O by someone else's name at the wrong time.


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 8, 2006)

False 

The next person has overcome something great or tragic in their life.


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 8, 2006)

TRUE - been in a wheelchair since I was 19 from a motorcycle accident...I can't walk, but I've done everything else since then...went to college, career, got married, had a son, I swim, kayak...you name it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I'm pushin' 40 and still going strong.  I'm even the state spokesperson for women with disablities.

TNP loves Ultimate Fighting or Boxing (like me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyDee* 
_TRUE - been in a wheelchair since I was 19 from a motorcycle accident...I can't walk, but I've done everything else since then...went to college, career, got married, had a son, I swim, kayak...you name it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I'm pushin' 40 and still going strong.  I'm even the state spokesperson for women with disablities.

TNP loves Ultimate Fighting or Boxing (like me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
Wow chicka, you are great inspiration girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



An answer to your question.... FALSE- i have no idea what it is!

tnp has literally fallen out of their bed at night before


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyDee* 
_TRUE - been in a wheelchair since I was 19 from a motorcycle accident...I can't walk, but I've done everything else since then...went to college, career, got married, had a son, I swim, kayak...you name it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I'm pushin' 40 and still going strong.  I'm even the state spokesperson for women with disablities.

TNP loves Ultimate Fighting or Boxing (like me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 

WOW! what an inspiration you are!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




answer to the next question: false

tnp colors their hair


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 9, 2006)

TRUE...you name the color, I've probably had it, or close to it. LOL

TNP loves to pop bubble wrap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. thanks jess & juneplum


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyDee* 
_TRUE - been in a wheelchair since I was 19 from a motorcycle accident...I can't walk, but I've done everything else since then...went to college, career, got married, had a son, I swim, kayak...you name it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I'm pushin' 40 and still going strong.  I'm even the state spokesperson for women with disablities.

TNP loves Ultimate Fighting or Boxing (like me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 

i know this wasn't the last Q, but OMG ultimate fighting championship! yessss! george st. pierre = love <3


and true: i looove popping bubble wrap

TNP likes to eat e-z-cheese out of the can


----------



## Urbana (Apr 9, 2006)

false, i dont even know what they are...

tnp is gonna have a shower now


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 9, 2006)

false: i just did LOL
TNP has traveled to all 5 continents.


----------



## Vicky88 (Apr 9, 2006)

Fale! Just the one so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP like romantic movies.


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 9, 2006)

True...but I have to be in the right mood

TNP loves sleeping in on Sundays!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 9, 2006)

TRUE, and I'm at work

The next person's favorite cuisine is Italian...


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 9, 2006)

half true, i love italian & mexican (real) cuisine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves doing the laundry... :S


----------



## user2 (Apr 9, 2006)

Horribly terribly false! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person likes salty stuff (chips etc) more than candy!


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 9, 2006)

true! gimme chips or popcorn any day!

TNP just woke up


----------



## user3 (Apr 9, 2006)

True



The next person loves Foot Loops cereal


----------



## rcastel10 (Apr 9, 2006)

False

The next person plays a sport


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 9, 2006)

true - tennis

tnp hates sports!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 9, 2006)

true, about 80% true... i like few sports and i play for about 20 minutes... and i can watch sports for about 30... so my tolerence is low

TNP has a Louis Vuitton...


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 10, 2006)

FALSE, i don't like louis vuitton anything *ducks and runs*  but I'd kill for a real DIOR bag. 

TNP has bungee jumped or freefall parachute jumped.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 10, 2006)

false.. oh HELLL no! way too chicken!

tnp loves roller coasters


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 10, 2006)

TRUE!! im a rollercoaster fiend!

tnp loves to watch freaky health shows on discovery/discovery health!


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 10, 2006)

False!  ew...I hate that stuff!  my bf love it though

the next person is sad that the weekend is over...


----------



## user3 (Apr 10, 2006)

True

The next person misses playing with Barbie's or dolls


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 10, 2006)

false

tnp doesn't watch desperate housewives


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 10, 2006)

False =( I kind of want to though... 

The next person gives out toothbrushes for halloween to combat those naughty candy givers...


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 10, 2006)

NO WAY!!! i love candy, i'd never do that to a kid LOL!!!

TNP walks (or used to) walk in their sleep.


----------



## user2 (Apr 10, 2006)

False but I talk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next persone keeps the MAC product boxes!


----------



## user3 (Apr 10, 2006)

False

The next person has on something pink today (clothes)


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 10, 2006)

false 

tnp keeps their birthday cards


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 10, 2006)

True...*cringe*

The next person cries over movies,


----------



## colormust (Apr 10, 2006)

true

the next person loves romance novels


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 10, 2006)

big fat false

the next person died when mufasa died in the lion kind


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 10, 2006)

False,

The next person wants the Witch's wardrobe from the New Narnia Movie,...


----------



## colormust (Apr 10, 2006)

false...never saw it

the next person a collage grad??


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 10, 2006)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm graduating this december (yay!!!)
TNP has been caught doing eet @ their in laws place.


----------



## colormust (Apr 10, 2006)

lol of course

the next person has been caught with porn?


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 10, 2006)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp watches porn with their s/o or dh


----------



## Urbana (Apr 10, 2006)

false

tnp is getting married this year!!!


----------



## user3 (Apr 10, 2006)

false ...already married


The next lives at home with their parent/s


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 10, 2006)

false

the next person is getting ready to go somewhere... and is procrastinating...


----------



## asteffey (Apr 10, 2006)

i am procrastinating, but not getting ready to go anywhere. 

the next person has bought a whole MAC LE collection in one trip...


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_big fat false

the next person died when mufasa died in the lion kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i still cry :x


false, i dont have that kind of $$!

TNP took a basic bio class


----------



## sasha (Apr 10, 2006)

true but I did not do well in it.

tnp if they had daughters would they let them play with their mac cosmetics?


----------



## colormust (Apr 10, 2006)

false...nobody touches my mac hehehehe

tnp cant wait till there next paycheck so they can post their next awesome haul


----------



## user3 (Apr 10, 2006)

False


TNP bites their nails


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 10, 2006)

oh nooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 big false!

tnp love cheese fries


----------



## Urbana (Apr 10, 2006)

false

tnp loves action movies


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 10, 2006)

Um, False.

The next person likes The Smashing Pumpkins.


----------



## colormust (Apr 10, 2006)

true : )

tnp is going to a concert this weekend


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 10, 2006)

false

the next person had made over 1,000 posts on specktra...


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 10, 2006)

hehehe TRUE

tnp is living in an area at the moment that is raining.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (like me!!! arghh! i hate rain!)


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 10, 2006)

False... I like rain <3 maybe because I don't get a lot

TNP has read all 12 pages of this thread...


----------



## star1692 (Apr 10, 2006)

HAHA true!  I'm such a looser!

TNP needs a pedicure


----------



## asraicat (Apr 10, 2006)

True... & HOW!

TNP opens random 'not at this address' mail delivered to their house


----------



## asteffey (Apr 10, 2006)

no, but i look through it under a light. HA! 

TNP has had a long distance relationship...


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 10, 2006)

true, but only for a few months and we saw each other once a month

the next person has/is dated(ing) someone who had/has a mullet! GASP!


----------



## user3 (Apr 11, 2006)

False I dated a guy when I was 15 who had one


The next person wishes they were the opposite sex


----------



## asteffey (Apr 11, 2006)

nope. i love my 34d's, thanks.

the next person is a democrat.


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 11, 2006)

true (well i am a liberal in canada but that is basically the same)

tnp watched prison brea today and was on the edge of their seat like me (i love this show)


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2006)

oh TRUE to the t-r-u-e (could wentworth miller BE any hotter??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp loves 24


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 11, 2006)

false... i never watched it

t n p.... needs to wash their brushes!!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 11, 2006)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp drinks carrot juice

juneplum i am begining to think you are a long lost sister


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 11, 2006)

true!! love it, esp combined with orange and strawberries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes green pea soup (yuck!)


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 11, 2006)

True!  split pea with ham!

TNP likes to drink wine


----------



## user3 (Apr 11, 2006)

false


The next person likes banana and peanut butter sandwiches


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2006)

false 

tnp loves pbj sandwiches


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_juneplum i am begining to think you are a long lost sister  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  hi sis


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 11, 2006)

TRUE TRUE TRUE

tnp never has cash with them only debit and credit cards

lol juneplum for real whenever i read your post i am like damn that's what i was thinking or you say the exact same things my sister would say  8)


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2006)

false

tnp doesn't own a debit card!


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 11, 2006)

false, i own one, but i barely ever have cash in it LOL

TNP owns an inherited piece of jewelery that's at least 3 generations old.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 11, 2006)

False,  I don't think my family has anything worth passing down 

TNP comes to specktra and reads posts when they can't sleep


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 11, 2006)

sooo true

the next person played the sims so much that they started to imagine themselves as a sim... wondering where their line was on sleepy or bladder =)


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2006)

nope. false. never played the sims.

the next person LOVED super mario brothers when it just came out!


----------



## Urbana (Apr 11, 2006)

true! and also sonic!!

tnp has red hair


----------



## asteffey (Apr 11, 2006)

nope, platinum blonde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp loves baseball...


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2006)

false!!!

tnp person loves soccer!


----------



## Urbana (Apr 11, 2006)

false

tnp is going shopping now


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2006)

TRUE!!!! sweetie cake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp person is online shopping too!


----------



## colormust (Apr 11, 2006)

false..

the next person loves cupcakes.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2006)

truueee yum!

tnp loves eclairs


----------



## colormust (Apr 11, 2006)

false

tnp loves construction men


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2006)

fallssseee

tnp used to have an imaginary friend when they were little


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 11, 2006)

False

TNP has cried after a haircut


----------



## user3 (Apr 11, 2006)

TRUE!


The next person likes plums


----------



## aziajs (Apr 11, 2006)

True.

The next person is an IT expert.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2006)

ha! false

tnp loves roasting marshmallows


----------



## user3 (Apr 11, 2006)

True


The next person has never went camping


----------



## colormust (Apr 11, 2006)

false


tnp prefers driving trucks


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2006)

false - suv's own me

tnp hates suv's


----------



## colormust (Apr 11, 2006)

true...i cant see around them on the freeway : (

tnp is constantly on a diet


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 11, 2006)

lol false

tnp needs coffee in the morning to start their day


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2006)

true true and true! nuthin like a nice cup of blue mountain coffee to start my day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp hates coffee


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 11, 2006)

FALSE - i love it!!!

tnp freaks out if they see a bug!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2006)

oh HELLL yess!!! TRUUUEEEEEE i detest bugs ESPECIALLY cockroaches 

tnp loves bugs


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 11, 2006)

false

the next person owns more than 20 purses...


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 11, 2006)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes to dip their french fries in something other than ketchup


----------



## user3 (Apr 11, 2006)

false...unless it's curly fries and it's ranch all the way!

TNP  knows what  Lumpia is and likes to eat it


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 11, 2006)

true (i am salivating thinking about them)

tnp whenever it rains still dances in it


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 11, 2006)

TRUE TRUE TRUE!!! love rain, and love getting all soaked up in the first rain of the year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP collects unusual stuff.


----------



## colormust (Apr 11, 2006)

true if books count

tnp takes cold showers


----------



## user3 (Apr 11, 2006)

False...but they are getting cooler by the day with summer coming

TNP Played with Strawberry Shortcake dolls as child


----------



## colormust (Apr 11, 2006)

so true...


the next person didnt even realize that easter is sunday


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 11, 2006)

False.

The next person knows who in my avatar.


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 11, 2006)

TRUE - Biily Corgan of the Smashing Pumpkins

TNP hates thong underwear


----------



## colormust (Apr 11, 2006)

false


the next person is almost off work


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 11, 2006)

false, i got off work at 4!

tnp owns a cell phone and wishes they didnt


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 11, 2006)

TRUE!!! i spend so much money on my phone.... i could spend that all on mac!
tnp owns more than 20 pairs of shoes


----------



## asteffey (Apr 11, 2006)

totally true. its pretty sad.

the next person has a mac computer...


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 11, 2006)

false, but i want one so bad.
TNP has  made out with a friend's boyfriend.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 11, 2006)

big false

the next perso kows what Sweet Leaf tea is and thinks it's amazing!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_big false

the next perso kows what Sweet Leaf tea is and thinks it's amazing!_

 
false i have no idea

tnp wants to work in makeup


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 11, 2006)

False

TNP loves the springtime


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 11, 2006)

semi TRUE....
tnp believes in love at first sight


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 11, 2006)

false, however there's still lust at first sight.

TNP is afraid of death.


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 11, 2006)

omg TRUE.  i'm not necessarily scared of my own death, but very much of my loved ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp has fallen in love more than once.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2006)

false

tnp has been cheated on


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 12, 2006)

True, I think...  I was never 100% sure but you know a womans intuition is almost always right. LOL...He's ancient history though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has told someone they look great/good when they actually did not...


----------



## user3 (Apr 12, 2006)

True


TNP sleeps on a waterbed


----------



## Shawna (Apr 12, 2006)

False,  I have a bad back and need firm support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has met a movie star


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 12, 2006)

True, an Australian one, so don't know if it really counts, it wasn't a big film or anything.

TNP...gets motion sickness easily.


----------



## rcastel10 (Apr 12, 2006)

False. 

TNP has had plastic surgery


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 12, 2006)

false 

tnp has a precise exercise regime


----------



## user3 (Apr 12, 2006)

false


TNP once had a poodle perm


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 12, 2006)

False! 

TNP loves eating liquorice


----------



## aziajs (Apr 12, 2006)

False.  Black liquorice makes me gag.  YUCK!!  Red is ok!

Nextity Next loves Pomeranians!


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 12, 2006)

True Really cute and fluffy they just bark a lot!

The Next person has loved/known someone with an addiction


 if so did they overcome it? (you don't have to answer this part)


----------



## Miss_Behave (Apr 12, 2006)

yes, and I don't have a clue but I guess no

the next person has a hangover


----------



## valley (Apr 12, 2006)

false I cant drink alcohol because I signed a contract to attend my university that forbids it (yeeeah its a small Conservative Christian school)  Legalism is stupid.

the next person can eat an entire pizza for a meal


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 12, 2006)

false

tnp love hello kitty


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 12, 2006)

false

tnp has bow-hunting skills


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 12, 2006)

false! lol. i took archery in middle school and never ever managed to hit the target. i win at life!

TNP loves to cook - what's your favorite?


----------



## user3 (Apr 12, 2006)

false but I do it anyways. Don't have a fave sorry

TNP never eats breakfast


----------



## colormust (Apr 12, 2006)

false


tnp has had their boobs done


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_oh TRUE to the t-r-u-e (could wentworth miller BE any hotter??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp loves 24_

 

I dont think it is possible.. I don't think I watch the show as much as I drool. Hes soooo dreamy.   yum.


----------



## user3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_false


tnp has had their boobs done_

 

False but I would like to have them reduced


TNP lost a best friend due to a guy


----------



## colormust (Apr 12, 2006)

true....but you know....it happens

tnp has found out that their best guy friend is gay


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_I dont think it is possible.. I don't think I watch the show as much as I drool. Hes soooo dreamy.   yum._

 

oh ma gawwdd yessss... he's frickin YUMMMMMMMY!!!!  my poor dh has to tell me to close my mouth whenever he's on the screen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  those ice blue gorgeous eyes of him have me mesmerized


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_true....but you know....it happens

tnp has found out that their best guy friend is gay_

 

false 

tnp has had a crush on a member of the same sex


----------



## colormust (Apr 12, 2006)

true.....kat from miami ink hehehe

tnp acually does their hair every single day (like blow dry, straighten, hair spray, etc.....)


----------



## alysia (Apr 12, 2006)

True 

the next person has spent more than 200$ on a purse


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 12, 2006)

oh heck yeah. TRUE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp has spent more than $300 on a pair of shoes


----------



## colormust (Apr 12, 2006)

false....the hightest i have gotten was 150

tnp.....loves pop music


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 12, 2006)

false

tnp person loves CSI


----------



## colormust (Apr 12, 2006)

true

tnp loves the cooking network


----------



## kradge79 (Apr 12, 2006)

true

tnp secretly watches Sesame St, even though they don't have children


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 12, 2006)

false...LOL

tnp has posed for nude/semi-nude pics for an SO


----------



## alysia (Apr 12, 2006)

sigh... True. Unfortunatly.
tnp has eaten poutine!


----------



## colormust (Apr 12, 2006)

false...what is that?

tnp hasnt done their taxes yet


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 12, 2006)

false --  thank God!

tnp likes scrapple


----------



## Jude (Apr 12, 2006)

false.

the next person has driven a grown man to tears.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 12, 2006)

oh so true, i cant even count how many times..

the next person knows what bubble/boba tea is..


----------



## colormust (Apr 12, 2006)

true

tnp is hittin up the mac store this weekend (did this question already come up? oh well)


----------



## user3 (Apr 12, 2006)

False


TNP plays the drumbs


----------



## alysia (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_false...what is that?

tnp hasnt done their taxes yet_

 
Poutine is a lovely assembly of fries, cheese curds & gravy, a Quebec specialty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



False
tnp owns a dog


----------



## colormust (Apr 12, 2006)

true ... i own 3 !!!

tnp owns horses


----------



## alysia (Apr 12, 2006)

False, Although I almost did
tnp listens to imogen heap


----------



## user3 (Apr 12, 2006)

false

the next person wore jelly bracelets as a child


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 12, 2006)

lol! true! annd i wore jelly sandals too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp wore "virgin bands" in high school (like madonna in like a virgin)


----------



## alysia (Apr 12, 2006)

false
tnp watches veronica mars


----------



## rcastel10 (Apr 12, 2006)

false

tnp went to go see ice age 2 and liked it


----------



## alysia (Apr 12, 2006)

false. I haven't gotten around to seeing it yet
tnp watches Americas Next Top Model (it was just on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 12, 2006)

True I do watch it but missed it tonight, but I gotta love my tivo I'll watch it later

The next person has had to live with a terrible secret for one reason or another


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 12, 2006)

nope .. false

tnp watches hgtv and loves it!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 12, 2006)

Way too true for my own good

The next person was confused by "TNP" when they first saw it in this thread..


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 13, 2006)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after reading 4+ pages of "the next person",  TNP just made sense naturally LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP wore braces. AND if true, she (he) asked for the color of the rubber bands to be according to season (ie. halloween=black+orange, X'mas=red+green, etc)


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 13, 2006)

TRUE!!!

Except we're not so big on seasons in Australia, but every time they were adjusted, you can bet that I came up with some new, funky colour combo. 

TNP was or is part of the popular crowd in high school.


----------



## alysia (Apr 13, 2006)

false
tnp had more than 10 pairs of shoes


----------



## Urbana (Apr 13, 2006)

true, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp dont know what to ask next...


----------



## alysia (Apr 13, 2006)

True *looks around room*
tnp owns a teapot


----------



## colormust (Apr 13, 2006)

false


tnp owns a rice cooker


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 13, 2006)

absolutely TRUE!

TNP owns a juicer


----------



## Shawna (Apr 13, 2006)

False unless giving fruit to my 3 year old to squish counts

TNP is supremely pissed that the canadian mac site is sold out of almost the whole sweetie cake collection


----------



## valley (Apr 13, 2006)

TRUE!!!  ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!

TNP called MAC customer service only to get the "our online stock is the same as the stock we have here" answer.


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_False unless giving fruit to my 3 year old to squish counts

TNP is supremely pissed that the canadian mac site is sold out of almost the whole sweetie cake collection_

 
LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

false, but I feel for you! 

tnp spends a little time everyday on the beach


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 13, 2006)

False, sadly cause there's no beach around here, but i'd sure do if i had one close..

tnp sleeps with more than 1 pillow.


----------



## GlamDazzled (Apr 13, 2006)

True - I have 2!!


TNP has been a bridesmaid in a wedding


----------



## colormust (Apr 13, 2006)

so true too many times


tnp still has there natural hair color


----------



## Shawna (Apr 13, 2006)

Well,  my pubic hair is still it's natural colour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   does that count?

Tnp is even more pissed that the Canadian website is sold out AND not all the stock got to our Bay stores which means no glitter pencils or lily white here


----------



## user3 (Apr 13, 2006)

False...sorry hun I am not in Canada but it does make me pissy for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP has been arrested


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 13, 2006)

False

TNP has been to a strip club


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 13, 2006)

TRUE, with some guy friends just bc of curiosity, i had a blast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP has skinny dipped, and sunbathed either nude or topless

and  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Well,  my pubic hair is still it's natural colour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   does that count?_

 
 LMAO!!! now you've left me wondering if pubic hair can be dyed LOL


----------



## user2 (Apr 13, 2006)

False! Nobody wants to see that and I won't like those "Get the whale back into the sea!"-yellings during that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













The next person knows how to do Sudoku!


----------



## colormust (Apr 13, 2006)

false

tnp is lazy


----------



## GlamDazzled (Apr 13, 2006)

false? lol 

tnp drinks redbull and thinks it actually is energizing? 

im drinking one right now....its not doing much though lol


----------



## Shawna (Apr 13, 2006)

false, i've never had a red bull

tnp has been pulled over for speeding more than once


----------



## Shawna (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_and  LMAO!!! now you've left me wondering if pubic hair can be dyed LOL_

 
can't say i've tried it, but didn't samantha dye hers blonde on sex and the city to cover up her gray ones?


----------



## Shawna (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_False! Nobody wants to see that and I won't like those "Get the whale back into the sea!"-yellings during that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













_

 
I'd never do that to you, but I would hide your clothes and steal your mac collection


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_false, i've never had a red bull

tnp has been pulled over for speeding more than once_

 
false. only once.. that bastard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp person has gotten a ticket for speeding


----------



## colormust (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_false, i've never had a red bull

tnp has been pulled over for speeding more than once_

 

oh so true....i have had a good record going : P

tnp should be working right now


----------



## alysia (Apr 13, 2006)

True, stupid exams.
tnp should be cooking dinner (I know I should be)


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 13, 2006)

true, i suppose.. too lazy though.

TNP is going to buy her/his food tonight   (this is my solution to cooking)


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 13, 2006)

oh so true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp person is going to order pizza tonight!


----------



## alysia (Apr 13, 2006)

false (I was thinking about it.. but I have no cash sooo)
tnp is drinking a pop/soda


----------



## alysia (Apr 13, 2006)

crap, cancel that false. I got paid a day early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yummeh pizza.


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 13, 2006)

false, i'm drinking water (stupid diet!!!!)
TNP has had tarot read, or any other sort of fortune telling 
(if so, was any of it true?)


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 13, 2006)

True

TNP has to have caffeine to function in the mornings


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 13, 2006)

True 

TNP has to take Tums or Zantac a lot.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 13, 2006)

What are those? sorry, dumb Australian/Brit.


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_What are those? sorry, dumb Australian/Brit._

 

meds for acid reflux or heartburn


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 13, 2006)

Ah, thanks hon! 

False!

TNP...has a weak bladder.


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 13, 2006)

false LOL -- this is starting to sound like a senior citizen forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp can truly say that they hate no one.


----------



## alysia (Apr 13, 2006)

false
tnp uses ebay


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 13, 2006)

oh hell to the YES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp has never bought or sold on ebay


----------



## alysia (Apr 13, 2006)

FALSE (well true for selling..)
tnp uses nexopia.


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 14, 2006)

false, i've no idea what that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP keeps a note/letter from a best friend from elementary school (or a really old one)


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 14, 2006)

True!! I have a  few letters from a friend we used to write letters all the time instead of calling on the phone and I still have them all, but we are not friends anymore for reasons I can't control (her choice not mine)! They make me sad when i re-read them!

The next person has gained and lost a very significant amount of weight!


----------



## valley (Apr 14, 2006)

true, unfortunately it worked the other way around I lost a lot as a 'self hating' teen and dont starve myself/go on exercise binges anymore.  It just isnt worth it.

TNP has lived with a horrible roomate, who they cannot stand the sight of even now.


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 14, 2006)

FALSE- still live with my parents but i guess they do act like roommates in that they do bug me like crazy everyday..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tnp has a brother or sister and hates having to share EVERYTHING with them!! arghhh - like me and my brother! geez, i'm selfish hahahaha


----------



## star1692 (Apr 14, 2006)

False!!! I'm all by myself so I can be selfish all the time! haha

TNP Isn't scard to let everyone know there a MAC princess!


----------



## user2 (Apr 14, 2006)

True! But false because everyone around me knows that already!

The next person loves corn!


----------



## alysia (Apr 14, 2006)

kinda True, I don't LOVE it, but I like it.
tnp reads Harry Potter

and Nexopia is kinda like Facebook.


----------



## user3 (Apr 14, 2006)

True I read HP books


TNP listens to heavy metal


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 14, 2006)

true sometimes...I listen to a little of everything.

TNP has had backstage passes at a concert


----------



## alysia (Apr 14, 2006)

False 
TNP doesn't like flowers


----------



## Jude (Apr 14, 2006)

False.  I adore flowers especially lillies of the valley.

TNP has peed the bed as a sober adult!


----------



## user3 (Apr 14, 2006)

False


TNP likes Celery with peanut butter


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 14, 2006)

TRUE!  

TNP hates potato chips..ugh, too greasy!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 14, 2006)

false i loved baked lays

tnp loves brie


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 14, 2006)

yes yes yes!!! I'm a cheese junkie LOL.
TNP has never been dumped by a guy (she always dumps them)


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 14, 2006)

true dat! i've never been the dumpee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp has dumped someone


----------



## Pei (Apr 14, 2006)

Nope!

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........tnp

doesn't like to shower/bathe! *tee hee*


----------



## user3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Yuck False


TNP has never flew on a plane


----------



## alysia (Apr 14, 2006)

FALSE 
tnp had never been out of the country


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 14, 2006)

false for me, i'm from mexico and i've been to the USA and canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP  is wearing something black.


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 14, 2006)

Black is all i wear! I'm a mac girl! haha

tnp is staying up all night tonight partying


----------



## alysia (Apr 14, 2006)

false, my PARTY time is going to be watching Fellowship on TBS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tnp is bored


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 14, 2006)

so damn true :S  waiting for my bf to call to see what we're doing today  prolly shopping.

TNP has backpack traveled europe (or some other place)


----------



## user3 (Apr 14, 2006)

False


TNP has been biten by a snake


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 14, 2006)

Sorry, got out of order on this game lol!

False I've never been bitten by a snake "knocks on wood" they are truly my worst fear above anything.

The next person has a coworker that they truly "cant stand" I'm talking really dislike/hate!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 14, 2006)

False,  I like all my coworkers (except the bugger that stole $$$ out of my wallet, but since I don't know who it was I can't hate them)

Tnp is bored and stuck at home with nothing to do on a Friday night


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 15, 2006)

lol. false.. just got home actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp went to bed drunk tonight


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_tnp went to bed drunk tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i can't believe i still came and peeked in specktra.
TRue, damn chardonnay  my head hurts so much, and i'm off to bed now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves wine as much as i do


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 15, 2006)

TRUE. I shouldn't be drinking any alcohol at all, but what can I say, I'm reckless.

TNP isn't afraid to tell someone what they think of them when they are being nasty, or an idiot.


----------



## user2 (Apr 15, 2006)

False I'm not that good at stuff like that!

The next person loves Hello Kitty!


----------



## alysia (Apr 15, 2006)

False
tnp had a thunder/lightning storm last night & lost power
(and bonus points if you big strong dog was so scared they practically slept ontop of you shaking the entire night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yea my pup is SO brave)


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 15, 2006)

false - it remained in the high 60's throughout the night and I slept with all the windows open and the sea breeze blowing in...it was FREAKIN LOVELY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp received a swap or makeup purchase in the mail today!


----------



## alysia (Apr 15, 2006)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish mine would come... I have 5 on the way
TNP spent more than double what they had planned at the MAC counter today.


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 15, 2006)

FALSE baby!  I'm on a no-buy for the next week! ARGH!

TNP drives a convertible


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 15, 2006)

FALSE! And probably like that for the rest of my life, being of an artistic inclination.

TNP isn't afraid to make a move on someone they have a crush on/like.


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 15, 2006)

false, though i shouldn't cause i'm in a long term relationship, but im SUCH a flirt!

TNP is eating out today


----------



## Sanne (Apr 15, 2006)

FALSE!

TNP is missing a toe


----------



## alysia (Apr 15, 2006)

False.
tnp has a friend named Dave


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 15, 2006)

true

tnp likes granola bars a lot!


----------



## alysia (Apr 15, 2006)

True! Esp. the Quacker Chewy Penut Butter & Chocolate ones mmmm....
tnp is watching/Watched LOTR on TBS.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 15, 2006)

False! Though I would if I had the channel over here.

TNP has more than 30 MAC lipglasses.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 15, 2006)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I only have like 7.

TNP saw a movie today.


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 16, 2006)

true, i saw the skeleton key and liked it a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




TNP loves spicy hot food


----------



## alysia (Apr 16, 2006)

false
tnp ate fish in the past week


----------



## Pei (Apr 16, 2006)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had chicken pox before


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 16, 2006)

True.

The next person thinks that Courtney Taylor-Taylor is HOT!!!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 16, 2006)

False, so I don't know who that is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes Queen (the band)


----------



## user2 (Apr 16, 2006)

TRUE!!! I adore Bohemian Rhapsody and Another One Bites the Dust!!!

The next person can name all the Spongebob characters without seriously thinking about them!


----------



## alysia (Apr 16, 2006)

False
tnp has a cell phone


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 16, 2006)

True!

TNP has a cat


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 16, 2006)

False, I wish.  I have two big dogs instead.

TNP secretly likes drama


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 16, 2006)

False.. I've had my share now I steer clear

The next person knew that Queen Elizabeth was the first state official to ever send out an e-mail...


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 16, 2006)

False, I did not know that.

TNP enjoyed their holiday weekend.


----------



## alysia (Apr 16, 2006)

true/false. I was all alone which sucked, but I picked up $200+ worth of MAC stuff and smallville season 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tnp lets their pet sleep on the bed


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 17, 2006)

FALSE yuck NO way my dog would sleep with me, ugh just so not hygienic and besides i'm allergic to her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP has an ex which she secretly hasn't gotten over yet.


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 17, 2006)

sigh...True

TNP dreads going back to work tomorrow!


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 17, 2006)

False, currently unemployed (my own choice) 
so its a good thing lol

The next person has bid way more on ebay than they initially planned on just because they were in competition with another bidder going back and forth


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 17, 2006)

False, I cant use ebay.  But I could totallly see myself doing that.

TNP has read a book in the past month.


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 17, 2006)

true, for pleasure just 1, for school i've read like 8 or maybe even more :s
TNP doesn't feel guilty at all when, after a long night of partying, goes to bed without removing MU and washing face first.


----------



## Gloriamgo (Apr 17, 2006)

false, i have to wash my face!!

tnp has a secret crush on one of their good friends of the opposite sex


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 17, 2006)

false

tnp has insomnia right now


----------



## user2 (Apr 17, 2006)

False! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person wanted to be a doctor when grown up!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 17, 2006)

False!  The first patient that threw up on me, I would have to quit!  Regardless of the $100k I just spent on med school!  I would rather be a vet.

TNP has been to Hungary.


----------



## asteffey (Apr 17, 2006)

false, but i am hungry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tnp reads a newspaper every day.


----------



## alysia (Apr 17, 2006)

false
tnp loves their job


----------



## user2 (Apr 17, 2006)

False because I don't have one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person prefers to count the dots on the wall over cleaning the room!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 17, 2006)

false (i am nerdy i like to organize)

tnp is a member of oprahs book club


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 17, 2006)

false, but i have read a book or two in the oprah's book club

the next person owns an entire tv series on dvd/vhs...


----------



## alysia (Apr 17, 2006)

True (Gilmore Girls, Sex & the City, & Will and Grace) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tnp knows someone in the reserves/army


----------



## user3 (Apr 17, 2006)

True


TNP needs to file down their toe nails


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 17, 2006)

false

tnp loves starbucks' new blackberry green tea frapp (YUM)


----------



## alysia (Apr 17, 2006)

False! ewwww so gross It tastes like cough syrup! (I work at the bux & eww anything with the green tea is GROSSS!!) and the Blackberry curdles milk!!
tnp likes Vouge


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 18, 2006)

Dumb Australian-dweller moment...what is Vouge? I'm sorry!


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alysia* 
_False! ewwww so gross It tastes like cough syrup! (I work at the bux & eww anything with the green tea is GROSSS!!) and the Blackberry curdles milk!!
tnp likes Vouge_

 
true! i love vouge!

tnp dances in the mirror when they get ready to go out..


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 18, 2006)

lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh so true. not all the time but i deifnitely do!

tnp sings in the shower/bath


----------



## alysia (Apr 18, 2006)

False
tnp watched the origonal Starwars on the big screen.

And Vouge is a fashion magazine


----------



## Sanne (Apr 18, 2006)

false and true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp is secretly lusting after a coworker


----------



## alysia (Apr 18, 2006)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at least not anymore
tnp drinks tea


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 18, 2006)

true, all the time

the next person just got home from class...


----------



## user2 (Apr 18, 2006)

Well I got home from a MAC workshop class...does that count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If so, true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person loves to watch DVD!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 18, 2006)

true

tnp has been to a play on broadway


----------



## alysia (Apr 18, 2006)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though I do want to, I love Musicals
tnp wants to see thank you for smoking


----------



## colormust (Apr 18, 2006)

true lol

tnp cant beilve this tread is on page 21


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 18, 2006)

very true! WOW! but it's so much fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tnp ate way too many chocolate eggs this weekend


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 18, 2006)

false, didnt have much of an easter i was driving home (3hr drive) from my parents house because i had work in the evening =(

the next person has at one point in their life been a bartender..


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 18, 2006)

false. i'd LOVE to learn tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp watches 8th and ocean on mtv


----------



## alysia (Apr 18, 2006)

false, I live in Canada so no MTV
tnp has an ipod


----------



## user3 (Apr 18, 2006)

False (sad I know)

TNP lives at least 20 miles from a mall


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 18, 2006)

False, I live about 6 minutes from one.. but no MAC in it

The next person is not wearing underpants today... or yet!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 18, 2006)

true, shut up haha no I'm wearing a robe I just got out of the shower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




then next person drove their bike/car into the water...


----------



## alysia (Apr 18, 2006)

False
tnp stayed at home today


----------



## user3 (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Dumb Australian-dweller moment...what is Vouge? I'm sorry!_

 

I am guessing they mean one of the two Vogue magazines
http://www.style.com/vogue/
http://www.vogue.co.uk/


of course I could be wrong an it's a band I never heard of...





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alysia* 
_False
tnp stayed at home today_

 

well I work from home but I am on vacation..so True


TNP has never used/tried a red lipstick


----------



## user2 (Apr 18, 2006)

False!!! Do you remember my Culturebloom FOTD?

The next person applies foundation with the #187! (Sorry I'm running out of questions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alysia (Apr 18, 2006)

False
tnp owns a lint roller


----------



## Flammable (Apr 18, 2006)

true, otherwise my black coat would have been a grey coat by now, hehe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp has never been in love.


----------



## user3 (Apr 18, 2006)

False

TNP has stolen from their parents


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 18, 2006)

False...only their hearts from the day I was born! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has fibbed about the condition of a swap item just to keep peace.


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 18, 2006)

never!

tnp just watched veronica mars!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 18, 2006)

false,  I just watched american idol!

TNP looks/looked bad in all of their high school yearbook pictures


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 18, 2006)

True! I look like either an axe murderer or a heroin junkie, same thing on my driver's licence too.

TNP...has made a significant other cry.


----------



## alysia (Apr 19, 2006)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tnp watched Gilmore Girls tonight!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 19, 2006)

false

the next person has more jewelry than make up...


----------



## asteffey (Apr 19, 2006)

ha, false. 

the next person has blacked out when drunk....


----------



## rcastel10 (Apr 19, 2006)

Years ago, but true. I don't drink anymore though.

The next person is a candyholic (like me).


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 19, 2006)

false...but I could easily slip into being a  donut-aholic if I'm not careful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tnp feels like they are totally misunderstood


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 19, 2006)

nope, false

tnp is po'd at their s/o or dh right now


----------



## asteffey (Apr 19, 2006)

uhhh if you woulved asked me that 2 hours ago, i wouldve screamed YES!

tnp has been to grad school


----------



## alysia (Apr 20, 2006)

False
tnp really doesn't/didn't want to go to work today


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 20, 2006)

True. . .but I don't have to go to work today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has kids.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 20, 2006)

true if my dogs and cat count 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp has a pet iguana


----------



## user3 (Apr 20, 2006)

False but I did have two a few years ago until one died and the other attacked my dog so now she lives with a friend.


TNP can't eat nut products


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 20, 2006)

false -- I love me some peanut butter!

tnp has palm trees in their yard


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 20, 2006)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not at home but my college has, right outside my classroom 
TNP doesn't like thunderstorms


----------



## alysia (Apr 20, 2006)

false, unless they kill my power, than I don't like them so much
tnp is freaking exhausted *is ded*


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 21, 2006)

false, not yet

the next person is craving some ice cream..


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 21, 2006)

TRUE over a huuuge brownie yummm
TNP has never had a brazilian wax.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 21, 2006)

False!

(I like this thread WAY too much!!!)

TNP...was born prematurely.


----------



## depecher (Apr 21, 2006)

True. 

TNP has a collection of records.


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 21, 2006)

False my whole collection of cds is now on my ipod

The next person knows how to stop my brushes from splaying and losing shape everytime I wash them! 

for reference see this thread!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=44664


----------



## alysia (Apr 21, 2006)

true, don't squeeze & twist, just press it dry (in between a towel) 
tnp is waiting for MAC/makeup packages to arrive


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 21, 2006)

False but I am doing a B2M this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to see Silent Hill this weekend.


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 21, 2006)

eugh false, i hate scary movies!!

TNP would rather wear heels than sneakers


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 21, 2006)

true, but are they comfortable or practical for me and walking to class? no =(

the next person already has a summer vacation planned out...


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 21, 2006)

yup! we sure do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 we're going to l.a, vegas, and jamaica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp buys christmas presents during the year!


----------



## alysia (Apr 21, 2006)

True lol.
TNP went for a walk today


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 22, 2006)

if you call walking around the grocery store a walk, then sure- I went on a walk today LOL jk ;P

TNP currently has their toenails painted


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 22, 2006)

True, revlon's valentine red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP didn't have anything healthy for freakfast today


----------



## alysia (Apr 22, 2006)

False, I didn't have Freakfast today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (what the hell is freakfast?) However for Breakie I had two eggos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tnp has a pair of gold flats


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 22, 2006)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP owns the color juxt (i just bought it today and I am in LOVE)


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 23, 2006)

true! it was my first MAC e/s ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i looove it.

TNP watches/knows a lot about ultimate fighting championships/TUF/etc :} yeah mixed martial arts!


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alysia* 
_False, I didn't have Freakfast today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (what the hell is freakfast?) However for Breakie I had two eggos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tnp has a pair of gold flats_

 
oops, sorry it was a typo, i meant Breakfast


----------



## alysia (Apr 23, 2006)

false because I have no idea what that is
tnp owns leisuretime


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 23, 2006)

I think gold flats are shoes, I know that type seems pretty popular here at the moment.

False, I don't but sort of wished I did...

TNP has broken a bone.


----------



## alysia (Apr 23, 2006)

false. I am unbreakable! mwahahaha
(and yes gold flats are shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
tnp owns a pair of converse all stars chuck taylor high tops (sorry all my shoes are spread out around me)


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Nope, I have some....low tops?

tnp has their fingernails and toenails the same color.


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 24, 2006)

true.. its mostly scratched off.. but... 

tnp would rather keep still than move when an arm/leg goes to sleep.. you know, when it gets all tingly? do you have to be super still cause it hurts or do you like to shake it out??


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 24, 2006)

lol false.. i shake it around and move it until it goes away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp slep less than 8 hours last night


----------



## Urbana (Apr 24, 2006)

no way, too false! i try to sleep as long as possible! hahahaha

tnp is really cute


----------



## belleza (Apr 24, 2006)

Haha, I'd like to think it's true!
TNP is shorter than 5'4"..


----------



## alysia (Apr 24, 2006)

false. 5'8" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tnp has seen thank you for smoking


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 24, 2006)

false, but i really want to

the next person's choice of beverage is water..


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 24, 2006)

oh so true!

tnp person thinks pepsi is better that coke


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 25, 2006)

false, i don't like either... i really don't like soft drinks :s
TNP has had nightmares lately.


----------



## alysia (Apr 25, 2006)

false, altough I haven't been sleeping well. Could be the 75lb puppy trying to sleep ontop of me.
tnp is going to be offline for a few days


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Apr 25, 2006)

False, light work schedule this week, so I'll be online a lot.

TNP flosses everyday.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 25, 2006)

Nope, but I know I should.

The next person is super-dee-duper excited about the Pumpkins reuniting. 
(I know I am)


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 25, 2006)

can I plead indifferent on account that I have no clue who the Pumpkins are?

TNP has been neglecting doing laundry (*stares at laundry basket piling up*)


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 25, 2006)

THE SMASHING PUMPKINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyways, True. I hate the tiny washer/dryer combo machines here in Europe. 

The next person has been to North Carolina.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Apr 25, 2006)

True, several times.

TNP has highlighted hair.


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 25, 2006)

True, it is a very expensive habit that once you start is not easy to stop! Like MU!!

The next person has been swaplifted from before


----------



## alysia (Apr 25, 2006)

false
tnp loves Jackie O


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 26, 2006)

True But I really loved Princess Diana (not that they have anything to do with each other)

The next person has the entire collection of Mac Mineralized skinfinishes...if no which ones are you missing??





For the record I am missing New Vegas, Pleasureflush and Gold Deposit PM me if you have 1 of these 3 for sale/swap! Thxlol


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 27, 2006)

false, i only own stereo rose and petticoat <3
TNP loves Grey's anatomy as much as i do (doctor "dreamy"  mmmmh yea!!!)


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Apr 27, 2006)

True, I've never missed an episode.

The next person had Starbucks coffee today.


----------



## koolkatz (Apr 27, 2006)

False. I had home-brewed Second Cup Caramelo coffee - sooo much better than Starbucks! (Canadian =)  )

This is fun!

TNP secretly likes Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## alysia (Apr 27, 2006)

FALSE (ew)
Koolkatz! ew! how can you like SECOND CUP??? yuck. (is a proud canadian starbuckian)
tnp has slept on an inflatable bed.


----------



## user3 (Apr 27, 2006)

True

TNP has never used or tried any Nars cosmetics


----------



## alysia (Apr 27, 2006)

True
TNP owns at least 5/6 culturebloom e/s (sooo close, Iris Print you WILL BE MINE)


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Apr 27, 2006)

True, I bought them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person wore bright red lipstick today.


----------



## alysia (Apr 28, 2006)

false, bright pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tnp wore navy today


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 28, 2006)

False, I don't even think I've got anything navy at present.

TNP...tried out a new lip product on the day that they read this post.


----------



## Urbana (Apr 28, 2006)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp hates someone in her job


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 28, 2006)

False, though I did when I was able to work.

TNP intends to buy a lot of stuff in the upcoming MAC collection.


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Apr 28, 2006)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








TNP, if there was a fire in a house would grab there MAC and run


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 28, 2006)

Man.  Tough one.  I have so much MAC that if i tried to get it all out, I would die in the inferno.  So, probably not. 

The next person has been to a topless beach and received a most unfortunate sunburn.


----------



## alysia (Apr 28, 2006)

false
tnp bought their first empty quad/pan shadows today (eeee!!!!)


----------



## colormust (Apr 28, 2006)

false

tnp logged on and was like "what the hell, this thread is still going?"
hehehe


----------



## alysia (Apr 28, 2006)

false 
tnp is tierd.


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 29, 2006)

if you mean tired, then TRUE i'm drop dead exhausted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP has some night cravings  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     yeah, go fetch the ice cream girl


----------



## alysia (Apr 29, 2006)

true
lol, I really was tired last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tnp is excited for sundressing


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 29, 2006)

true!

the next person hates sleeping alone at night ...


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 29, 2006)

hmm im not sure lol i like talking to a boy (hah) before i go to sleep usually til 2 am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 by then im too tired to care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soo false

tnp is terrified to DEATH of rats and mice (like me after a traumatic accident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol)


----------



## alysia (Apr 29, 2006)

TRUE ugh, my house had a Rat right before xmas break I FREAKED. EWWW. Luckily it was MALE and DEAD (though I almost stepped on it ewwww) I didn't come home for a month! (luckily it was like two days before I was leaving, so I just stayed at my sisters and than my mums)
tnp does at home face masks.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 30, 2006)

true and false... i have them... i should... and ive done them in the past but not recently

the next person went to a religious service today....


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Apr 30, 2006)

False, haven't been to one in several years.

TNP wore blue eyeshadow today.


----------



## asteffey (Apr 30, 2006)

i wore no makeup today!

TNP drinks 8 glasses of water a day


----------



## user2 (Apr 30, 2006)

false....I know I'm bad!

The next person uses an hair straightener on a regular basis!


----------



## ishtarchick (May 1, 2006)

uh oh no way i'd super fry my hair so FALSE, i only straighten it on very special ocassions, cause i'm too lazy to do it myself and too poor to have it done regularly LOL (any anyway i got frizzies from hell and they look funny when i straighten my hair)

TNP already knows  how she'll name her kids when she has them (or if you already have kids, you planned the names long before you eve thought of having babies)


----------



## alysia (May 1, 2006)

false, I have a strong dislike of kids
tnp wore green today


----------



## Urbana (May 2, 2006)

lets see... no, false!

tnp works in a shop


----------



## alysia (May 2, 2006)

um, does starbucks count?
tnp wishes more people would post in this thread


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 2, 2006)

True
TNP had their morning cup of Java


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 2, 2006)

False.

Anyone ever gone mental at a concert


----------



## mspixieears (May 2, 2006)

False, and that's a first because I _am_ fecking mental. Guess it's 'cause I don't get the opportunity to go to concerts so much.

TNP has had a panic attack in public.


----------



## alysia (May 2, 2006)

False, I do my panicing in private 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




tnp watches gilmore girls (new ep tonight!!)


----------



## kaliraksha (May 2, 2006)

false, not so much anymore

the next person wants a ninento wii (yes thats the name of the new nintendo console..)


----------



## MzEmo (May 2, 2006)

false

the next person wore heels today


----------



## alysia (May 2, 2006)

true and I wrecked them too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stupid walkway with holes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tnp wore a gold e/s today


----------



## Classic Beauty (May 2, 2006)

True!  I wore gorgeous gold with sprout and UD Mildew. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had a really long day


----------



## YvetteJeannine (May 2, 2006)

*FALSE (I was off today, BUT I'd had a 12hr. day the day before and the day before that!!   )

The next person has farted (accidentally OMG!! :crap: ) in front of a husband/B.F./date....*


----------



## MzEmo (May 2, 2006)

FALSE...that would be embaressing if it was your bf or date

TNP cried in the past 24 hours


----------



## alysia (May 3, 2006)

True
tnp is excited for sundressing tomorrow!!!


----------



## samila18 (May 3, 2006)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (only because I'm going to an event Thursday)


tnp loves chocolate chip cookies (the kind that are crispy on the outside, soft on the inside and the chocolate chips are still all melty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wow I made myself hungry!)


----------



## MzEmo (May 3, 2006)

TRUE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP bought new shoes last weekend


----------



## bluegrassbabe (May 3, 2006)

False, but I did buy myself a new suit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , a reward for a long job completed. 

TNP wears colored contact lenses.


----------



## MzEmo (May 3, 2006)

FALSE i would like to wear some though

TNP likes the band my chemical romance


----------



## alysia (May 3, 2006)

false
tnp watches Americas Next Top Model and wants Jade off the show like last week.


----------



## user2 (May 3, 2006)

False! They don't show AI over here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next persone is in the yard and enjoys the sun!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 3, 2006)

half True, i was in the yard earlier.


TNP - Who loves watching Teen Angel? (I <3 Marty!!)


----------



## MzEmo (May 3, 2006)

FALSE...i dont even know what that is   

TNP is on the computer HAHAHA


----------



## alysia (May 3, 2006)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OMG I LOVED TEEN ANGEL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tnp watched music videos today


----------



## bluegrassbabe (May 3, 2006)

True, I always watch VH1 videos in the morning while I'm answering email.

TNP loves 80's music.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 3, 2006)

True! 80s music is the best!
The next person likes to drink wine..


----------



## alysia (May 3, 2006)

False, I hate wine 
tnp ate tirmisu in the past week.


----------



## baybee-cee (May 4, 2006)

true! i just ate it!

the next person like chocolate


----------



## MzEmo (May 4, 2006)

TRUE! chocolate is the second best thing a girl can love

TNP knows who got kicked off the recent ANTM.


----------



## scarletashes (May 4, 2006)

False. It's been forever since I watched ANTM.

TNP likes to stay up late.


----------



## alysia (May 4, 2006)

trueish, though I can't do it as much anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




tnp ate yougurt today


----------



## Willa (May 4, 2006)

False, but I ate a vanilla soya pouding yesterday... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP can write a sentence in french  8)


----------



## mspixieears (May 4, 2006)

True!!! Rock on!

(Je me souviens, Willa, tu habite a Montreal, je suis conne!)

TNP finds that Jonathan hair guy completely obnoxious.


----------



## shamelessmuse (May 4, 2006)

"True!!! Rock on!

(Je me souviens, Willa, tu habite a Montreal, je suis conne!)

TNP finds that Jonathan hair guy completely obnoxious."


I don't know who he is, so false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has a fetish for tattooed boys...


----------



## alysia (May 4, 2006)

falseish, though I don't mind the odd tattoo but not all over :S
tnp drove more than 100km today. ( I think it's 3.6 km to a mile?)


----------



## mspixieears (May 5, 2006)

False!

Jonathan? He's that hairdresser that put out his own line...everyone on MUA seemed to be raving about how wonderful he was. I can't see it myself.

TNP can ski.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 5, 2006)

False

TNP likes boys in makeup

me and my mate had a long argument, i think it cool that guys wear it but she thinks its wrong but thinks that guys should only wear MU for a purpose e.g. covering up burns,


----------



## bluegrassbabe (May 5, 2006)

Mostly true. Some boys can pull it off well, and others can't. I think it's way hot on some guys. My hubby wouldn't dream of ever wearing any, and I really can't imagine him with it.

The next person it going to bet on a horse in the Ky. Derby tomorrow. I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just don't know which one yet.


----------



## alysia (May 5, 2006)

false
tnp's room is messy


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 5, 2006)

TOTALLY TRUE!!!! my room is so bad i moved out into another one so i can clean it =|

TNP loves ben and jerry's phish food


----------



## alysia (May 6, 2006)

false because I have no idea wht phish food is,  though I LOVE their icecream (though Hagen Daaz is better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
tnp owns a cell phone.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (May 6, 2006)

True, I have 2, one for me, and one for work.

The next person loves Doritos.


----------



## alysia (May 6, 2006)

True
tnp collects change


----------



## mjalomo (May 6, 2006)

False.
TNP doesn't own anything from Sundressing yet.


----------



## scarletashes (May 7, 2006)

True. Maybe this weekend though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a headache.


----------



## mspixieears (May 7, 2006)

False, which is nice.

TNP has a zit in a very annoying place (I do at the moment. ack!)


----------



## libra14 (May 7, 2006)

true. lower chin where everyone can see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP likes old Hollywood glamour


----------



## Classic Beauty (May 7, 2006)

Very true!  I wish I could pull off the red lip look, but I dont think I can.

TNP has to give a big presentation sometime this month.


----------



## hiphopchick3333 (May 7, 2006)

I have a dance competiton... does that count?

TNP is in high school


----------



## Classic Beauty (May 7, 2006)

True!  About to be a senior!!

TNP has a cingular phone


----------



## bluegrassbabe (May 7, 2006)

True, well a Nokia with cingular service.

TNP ate chocolate today.


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 7, 2006)

True. I should'nt have though.

The next person likes to shake their booty in the shower.
(Soooooooooo guilty)


----------



## Classic Beauty (May 7, 2006)

Guilty, I dance AND sing in the shower.

TNP watches Desperate Housewives


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 7, 2006)

True.

The next person thinks Val Kilmer is lovely.


----------



## alysia (May 7, 2006)

False (aha, we posted at the same time!)
tnp played with a puppy today


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 7, 2006)

False.

The next person has read the "Da Vinci Code".


----------



## alysia (May 8, 2006)

False
tnp has this months issue of Vogue.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 9, 2006)

false

the next person can't go without a daily cup of tea...


----------



## Willa (May 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_false

the next person can't go without a daily cup of tea..._

 
False, I dont like drinking ''hot''

The next person loves camping, wilderness type?!?
(I do, A LOT!)


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 9, 2006)

False

TNP likes Stanislav Ianevski? (he's viktor krum in harry potter and the goblet of fire) He's so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 9, 2006)

true, even though I don't think his look was true to the character. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP just got through hitting the gym.


----------



## alysia (May 9, 2006)

false
tnp has a secret(or not so secret crush) on William Moseley (played Peter in the Lion the Witch & the Wardrobe)


----------



## Shimmer (May 10, 2006)

lol WAY false.

TNP is pigeon toed.


----------



## alysia (May 10, 2006)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tnp ate pasta today


----------



## Shimmer (May 10, 2006)

ha. FALSE! (sour cream angel food cake!)


TNP needs to go clean the pool...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 10, 2006)

False, " gots no pool"

TNP is checking their bank account online


----------



## ishtarchick (May 10, 2006)

false, and i'd weep all night long if i did so.
TNP still keeps a toy (doll, car, whatever) from his/her childhood.


----------



## Shimmer (May 10, 2006)

true.

The next poster needs a trim. And a pedicure.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 11, 2006)

FALSE... had a mani-pedi  trim color and style last week

TNP needs gas in their car


----------



## Shimmer (May 11, 2006)

Sadly true. I spend almost as much on gas as I  do on MAC.


TNP wants to  go to Hawaii.


----------



## alysia (May 11, 2006)

True, although I've already been so I'd rather go to Paris/Italy
tnp hate moving!! (RAR)


----------



## RobinG (May 11, 2006)

true but I think this next move is the last time.

tnp needs to clean up there brows something bad


----------



## Shimmer (May 11, 2006)

true but I'm waiting on them to grow some. :/

TNP needs to go shopping.


----------



## Pink_lily (May 12, 2006)

true, but i just started my new job and have bills to pay.  one day!

TNP likes Fruit 2 O


----------



## kaliraksha (May 12, 2006)

big false

the next person is growing their hair out currently..


----------



## ishtarchick (May 12, 2006)

true, i want to have it really long so i can cut it in lots of layers...
TNP has worn pink/purple/blue or bright colored hair.


----------



## alysia (May 12, 2006)

True (Candy Cane Red. Never let your mother pick you hair colour out. Ever)
tnp  is FINALLY getting sundressing today!


----------



## Shimmer (May 12, 2006)

False. I saw it and hated it.


TNP likes gummi worms.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 12, 2006)

False

TNP ever seen Beetlejuice


----------



## J-Anne (May 12, 2006)

true i've seen it and i liked it!

TNP likes the beatles


----------



## Shimmer (May 12, 2006)

HUGE falsehood.
TNP is hungry.


----------



## ishtarchick (May 12, 2006)

so true, i had food like 7 hours ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




TNP calls their mom/dad by their names instead of mom / dad


----------



## alysia (May 13, 2006)

false
tnp is wondering why they're up so early...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 13, 2006)

True!
TNP is going shopping today


----------



## Shimmer (May 13, 2006)

false.
TNP has an Ipod with an ecelctic musical selection.


----------



## alysia (May 13, 2006)

True (From Billy Idol to Madona to the Cure to Marilyn Manson)
tnp has a strong dislike for their manager at work (or higher up)
*grumble* whatever happend to the LAW that states at least 11 hours before you can work again ehhh???


----------



## Shimmer (May 13, 2006)

false. I don't 'work' per se.

TNP wants a nap.


----------



## alysia (May 13, 2006)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




tnp is starting/trying to learn a new language (french here!)


----------



## Shimmer (May 13, 2006)

false. :/

TNP is addicted to sonic ice.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 13, 2006)

False, well i duno what it is lol

TNP Likes the Pretenders. (I LOVE THEM!!!!)


----------



## alysia (May 13, 2006)

False (never listened to them[I'm assuming its a band])
tnp is on MSN


----------



## Shimmer (May 13, 2006)

false. Hate msn.

TNP got a new bikini.


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 13, 2006)

half truth, i got 2 new ones a little while ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has watched a good movie recently.


----------



## Shimmer (May 13, 2006)

yes indeed. And am still trying. I watch it while run/walking on the treadmill.

TNP has a puppy.


----------



## ishtarchick (May 14, 2006)

TRUE, well she's not a puppy anymore, shes 7  yrs old but i love her.
TNP doesn't like to be photographed.


----------



## Shimmer (May 14, 2006)

eh. both?

TNP wants a nap.


----------



## mspixieears (May 14, 2006)

True, usually! Though give it time and I will want one soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has had a mullet (you know, the awful hairdo).


----------



## Shimmer (May 14, 2006)

ha. FALSE.

TNP wears sequins. Sometimes.


----------



## alysia (May 14, 2006)

trueish. Only like once in a super blue moon
tnp is eating bread with olive oil & balsamic vinigar (yuuuuum)


----------



## kaliraksha (May 14, 2006)

false, but i had some last night

the next person saw their mom today =)


----------



## Shimmer (May 14, 2006)

false. :/

TNP is learning pscs2.


----------



## alysia (May 14, 2006)

false as I have no idea what that is.
tnp went shopping today.


----------



## Shimmer (May 14, 2006)

photoshop CS2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



True.
TNP had to clean up dog dooey today. :/


----------



## kaliraksha (May 15, 2006)

oooh false, but my boyfriend had to and i watched him do it hehe...

the next person will remember to wish martygreene a happy birthday today  =)


----------



## Shimmer (May 15, 2006)

um. TRUE! YEAH! HAPPYBIRTHDAY!

TNP has a caramel mochiatto sitting nearby.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 15, 2006)

False.  "i have a lil baby drinking his bottle nearby"

TNP can get enough of Specktra


----------



## alysia (May 15, 2006)

false, how could one ever get enough of Specktra?? unless you mean Can't get enough in which case TRUE lol.
tnp is having a lazy day.


----------



## Shimmer (May 15, 2006)

TRUE!!!

TNP watched two movies this weekend.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 15, 2006)

True:  Hoodwinked, DIRTY with Cuba Goooding Jr 

TNP Needs to do laundry ASAP


----------



## Shimmer (May 15, 2006)

you caught me.

TNP is secretly addicted to Nintendogs.


----------



## misslilith (May 15, 2006)

No. I have a real dog

TNP has been to Oktoberfest.


----------



## Shimmer (May 15, 2006)

False.

TNP needs to mate socks.


----------



## mspixieears (May 15, 2006)

Ooh wouldn't I LOVE one of those!


TNP will have or had chocolate ice cream for dessert. Mmm...


----------



## Shimmer (May 15, 2006)

false.:/

TNP is ready for lunch.


----------



## mitsukai (May 15, 2006)

TRUE! my coworker went to lunch and i can't go until he gets back, but wow, this day is going by fast.. YAY!!! only 4 more hours!!

TNP has/is getting a kitten!!


----------



## alysia (May 15, 2006)

FALSE (ewww... kittehs  are teh devil!)
tnp has to pack


----------



## thatonegirl (May 15, 2006)

Nope, no packing here. 
TNP is currently suffering from allergies. *sniffle*


----------



## Shimmer (May 15, 2006)

false. (IS THAT A HEDGEHOG???)

TNP needs to put on her makeup.


----------



## user4 (May 15, 2006)

i am so late to the game lol... but 

true... im barely wearing any today!

TNP loves grey good and cran....


----------



## alysia (May 15, 2006)

false as have NO idea what that is
tnp likes Dirty Pretty Things (a band for those who are curious)


----------



## Shimmer (May 15, 2006)

not a clue what that is, so false.

TNP needs to finish doing yard work.


----------



## alysia (May 15, 2006)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol Dirty Pretty things is a band created by the Libertines band member Carl Barat after splitting for the Libertines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tnp is BORED.


----------



## Shimmer (May 15, 2006)

TRUE.
TNP wants cheesecake and oreo icecream.


----------



## user4 (May 16, 2006)

ooooooh i could so have some of that... TRUE TRUE TRUE

tnp is sleepy


----------



## user2 (May 16, 2006)

False! I still need to work on some things!

TNP is a dog person!


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2006)

false. But dogs seem to like me anyway.

TNP stillhas their ORIGINAL yahoo name.


----------



## user2 (May 16, 2006)

False! 

The next person wants to be an astronaut!


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2006)

false.

TNP has seen the caribbean.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 16, 2006)

False

TNP likes the singer Pink


----------



## alysia (May 16, 2006)

FALSE ewwww!!! lol
TNP said something they shouldn't have today...


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2006)

not yet.


TNP is really getting anxious for stuff to arrive in the mail.


----------



## pr1nces583 (May 16, 2006)

false

TNP has just eaten big bar of chocolate
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*i hate the libertines btw and pete docherty is a pathetic attention seeker*- talking bout bands again


----------



## user2 (May 16, 2006)

Kinda true....I had chocolate but not a big bar!

The next person is ashamed of music he/she liked when he/she was younger!

(There's a Get Down by The Backstreet Boys video on my local music channel and I'm ashamed of it LOL )


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2006)

no way man.
Hangin' Tough is STILL hot.


TNP prefers trackpants and tanks over skirts and blouses.


----------



## alysia (May 16, 2006)

false
To each their own pr1nces583, I can't say I particulairly like the man but his music rocks.
tnp has used the new chatroom


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2006)

false.
TNP is considering a salad.


----------



## Sweet16x2 (May 16, 2006)

False...done eating for the day.

TNP spends more than 5% of their income on makeup.


----------



## alysia (May 16, 2006)

true lol
tnp is going to bed soon.


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2006)

true indeed.
TNP needs to get her stuff together for a photoshoot next week. :/


----------



## alysia (May 17, 2006)

false
tnp needs to get her stuff together to move next week


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 17, 2006)

False.  Just moved not too long ago, so done with that.  

TNP has run into a celebrity in an average, random place.  (Who and where?)


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2006)

True. Ish.
Met Kenny Chesney walking the grounds of the Ladonia TX rodeo back back WAY back before he was famous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Met Lonestar back in 97.
My husband was a really big DJ in this area and then a big promo  guy for Marlboro several years ago and got to rub elbows with a lot of  them. He and Kenny were neighbors in Nashville.  I tell him I lust Kenny and he gets this look and says "Honey. He's SHORT." heheheeheee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP hates walking around barefoot.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 17, 2006)

True

TNP hates MAC (lol)


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2006)

riiiiiiight. 
False.

TNP is browneyed.


----------



## user4 (May 17, 2006)

def true!!!

tnp is on their comp right now (i'll bet this is true!!!)


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 17, 2006)

True!!! (btw im kiddin bout MAC lol, its awesome)

TNP like Orlando Bloom and Johnny Depp in POTC2 film


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2006)

true indeed.

TNP is going  to paint her toenails lime green today


----------



## alysia (May 17, 2006)

false
tnp has read the original 1000 daily comics of Superman. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ahhh just got my book of them!)


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 17, 2006)

False, but i had bought a book about Beano and Dandy history inc old strips recently

TNP is going somewhere hot for holiday this year


----------



## alysia (May 17, 2006)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no holiday for me just work work work
tnp likes Greenday


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2006)

eh. So-so.

TNP hates doing dishes.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 17, 2006)

TRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUE! & my dishwasher is broke toooo...
TNP hate getting calls from unknown #


----------



## alysia (May 17, 2006)

TRUE I never pick up
tnp is going to watch Americas Next top Model tonight


----------



## sasse142 (May 17, 2006)

True.......loove America's Next Top Model!!!

TNP will have a big plate of pasta for dinner


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2006)

false. I don't like pasta...

TNP hates mosquitos.


----------



## alysia (May 17, 2006)

TRUE. KILL EM ALL.
tnp has pink polish on their toes


----------



## ishtarchick (May 18, 2006)

TRUEEE bright magenta actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP hasn't done the laundry in more than a week.


----------



## kimb (May 18, 2006)

true! i have piles of laundry in my room. looks like a cloth store threw up in my room

TNP can not sleep cause they are spending to much time on Specktra.


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2006)

false.
TNP is aggravated.


----------



## alysia (May 18, 2006)

true
tnp is hungry


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2006)

true.
TNP needs her ends trimmed.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 18, 2006)

Flase
TNP is going shopping today woooohoooo


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2006)

true. I want new brow stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to do some serious physical labor this weekend.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 18, 2006)

False
TNP loves cheescake


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2006)

that was really unfair since I haven't worked out yet today!! TRUE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP is considering getting a blackberry.


----------



## alysia (May 18, 2006)

false
tnp is in a bad mood (RAR)


----------



## RootBeeriiz (May 18, 2006)

False, just tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has stolen something from their job recently.


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2006)

false. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP ate Chick Fil A today


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 18, 2006)

I wish.  Currently avoiding the Fil A.  Too tempting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I LOVE THE FIL A!

TNP has taken tap dance lessons


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2006)

false.
and  fil a isn't as bad as sonic.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 18, 2006)

True. The Fil A Spicy Wraps aren't too bad for you (without dressing, of course).  It's just every other fried item in the joint callin' my name that worries me!


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2006)

indeeeeeed.
TNP hates American Inventor.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_indeeeeeed.
TNP hates American Inventor._

 
Oh, she _really_ hates it. 

TNP has a guilty pleasure of watching cheesy 80s movies.


----------



## thatonegirl (May 19, 2006)

False
TNP is tired.


----------



## Shimmer (May 19, 2006)

true I could go back to bed.
TNP has to take kids to the dentists today.


(Hey, misery loves companyand I'm taking FOUR KIDS to the dentist BY MYSELF.) *cry*


----------



## alysia (May 19, 2006)

false (though I should go to the dentists...)
tnp is buying MAC today


----------



## Shimmer (May 19, 2006)

potentially true. Ish.

TNP got free cake today.


----------



## user4 (May 19, 2006)

I wish!!! lol FALSE

tnp is drinks a lot of water


----------



## Shimmer (May 19, 2006)

True.

TNP is watering the lawn.


----------



## user4 (May 19, 2006)

no lawn here... FALSE

tnp hates the rain!


----------



## bottleblack (May 19, 2006)

Semi true - average about 1 or 2 bottles a day, but trying to increase it to balance out the amount of diet soda I drink!

TNP loves thier job!


----------



## Shimmer (May 19, 2006)

true.

TNP needs to  get dressed.


----------



## RootBeeriiz (May 19, 2006)

So true!! Still wearing my robe at 1:17 PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TNP has to pee.


----------



## MeganGMcD (May 19, 2006)

HAHAHA
True!!

Oh Chik Fil A girlls sandwiches are only 5 WW Points.

TNP Has a Rolling Stones song on their Itunes/Playlist


----------



## Shimmer (May 19, 2006)

HA. False.
TNP bid on something on ebay today.


----------



## user3 (May 20, 2006)

False

TNP dislikes the smell of roses


----------



## alysia (May 20, 2006)

true and false. If its a fresher rose than false if it's an older really musky rose than true
tnp is insanly tierd


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 20, 2006)

False, not tired.  Lots of sleep last night. 

TNP loves listening to Edith Piaf


----------



## Shimmer (May 20, 2006)

false as I dunno.....anything about that. :/

TNP cries watching "A League of Their Own"


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 21, 2006)

False, never watched it

TNP wants to see Da Vinci Code in cinema


----------



## alysia (May 21, 2006)

Falseish though I am going to see it tonight after work.
tnp has seen an episode of smallville.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 21, 2006)

False - cant stand it

TNP likes watching The Incredibles


----------



## Shimmer (May 21, 2006)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP needs a pedicure.


----------



## alysia (May 22, 2006)

true
tnp's hand hurts (WTF? where did the pain come from???)


----------



## Shimmer (May 22, 2006)

false. 
TNP needs to put new music on the ol' Ipod.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 22, 2006)

False: im lame i dont have a Ipod lol
TNP need to take Claritin for allergies "mines killling me"


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 22, 2006)

False

TNP needs to revise for an exam tomorrow?


----------



## Shimmer (May 22, 2006)

I couldn't live without my Ipod anymore.

False.

TNP is mating socks.


----------



## Juneplum (May 22, 2006)

mating socks??? false

tnp is hungover from last night


----------



## Pei (May 22, 2006)

Hungover from alcohol? No
"Hungover" from lack of sleep? Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP...........is taking long term medicine?


----------



## Shimmer (May 22, 2006)

hrm. false.

TNP is not looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## alysia (May 22, 2006)

true and false. True because I have to move. and False because I have to move (mixed feelings)
tnp ate potatoes today


----------



## Shimmer (May 22, 2006)

false...I think.

TNP swam laps today.


----------



## REYNALD0C (May 22, 2006)

false -- it rained ;[

TNP is a sexy bitch =]


----------



## bluegrassbabe (May 22, 2006)

Hell, yeah, that's true!
TNP needs to clean out their car. I know I do.


----------



## alysia (May 23, 2006)

False I don't own a car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or drive... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tnp picked up extra work this week


----------



## Shimmer (May 23, 2006)

true? ish? 
We're rebuilding our privacy fence in the backyard this weekend...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs to buy new shampoo/conditioner.


----------



## ishtarchick (May 23, 2006)

false, just did 4 days ago.
TNP has already seen the davinci code movie.


----------



## Shimmer (May 23, 2006)

true. Saw it saturday.

TNP is ready for lunch.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 23, 2006)

False its midnight here lol

TNP has cats?


----------



## Shimmer (May 23, 2006)

false. husband's allergic.


TNP has never seen memoirs of a geisha.


----------



## REYNALD0C (May 23, 2006)

TRUE! I thought it was about a Japanese stripper ;[

TNP.. ate chicken today =] -- I did


----------



## Becka (May 23, 2006)

True!

TNP took a nap today


----------



## alysia (May 24, 2006)

False as of yet, but it's 7am(oh god why am I up??) though when I get back from work I will.
tnp is losing their voice/has a sore throat.


----------



## Shimmer (May 24, 2006)

false.

I skipped that this year, thank goodness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a HUGE shoe collection.


----------



## alysia (May 24, 2006)

false, only about 20 shoes or so
tnp has to do laundry


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 25, 2006)

So TRUE!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP is going to the beach this weekend


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 25, 2006)

God, I hope so!  I need a break!

TNP started a new job this week and is so dead-dog-drag-ass tired!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 25, 2006)

false , but im still the latter of that statement

the next person is going to see x3 at the midnight showing (omg guilty..)


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 25, 2006)

False and why at midnight??? i take it you're an X Men fan?

TNP watches Sugar Rush on TV or got the book?


----------



## alysia (May 26, 2006)

false
tnp is so sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *voices goes all crackly*


----------



## Shimmer (May 26, 2006)

thankfully, false.

TNP hates raisins.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 26, 2006)

false, i eat them as a snack often

the next person has more than 50 pairs of earrings...


----------



## Shimmer (May 26, 2006)

false.

I wear them rarely if ever.

TNP is having a party this weekend.


----------



## ishtarchick (May 26, 2006)

TRUEEEE I'm so celebrating my b'day (which is on monday)
TNP has a diamond bought by him/herself


----------



## Haley (May 27, 2006)

True

TNP's favorite color is Pink


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (May 27, 2006)

True


TNP Drinks water only nothing else.....


----------



## Shimmer (May 27, 2006)

generally.

Though during my monthly cycle I like a dr pepper...

TNP is annoyed at being up this early.


----------



## cookies (May 27, 2006)

False! 

It's 11.58pm here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP likes green tea ice cream


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 27, 2006)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just like green tea, as tea.

TNP goes "commando"!


----------



## Shimmer (May 27, 2006)

TRUE.

TNP is highly annoyed right now.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 27, 2006)

False, just a little annoyed

The next person is craving pasta today..


----------



## xbrookecorex (May 27, 2006)

TRUE, now that you mentioned it!

The next person is married


----------



## Shimmer (May 27, 2006)

to the love of my life.

TNP is wearing blue...


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 27, 2006)

umm sorta true i got a blue sock on one foot and a pink sock on the other lol

TNP loves eating Walkers Sensations crisps. im munching on Vintage Cheddar and Red Onion Chutney flavour, spicy for me lol


----------



## Shimmer (May 27, 2006)

um. I dunno what those are.

TNP is having steak today.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 27, 2006)

sensations are crisps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 walkers is a really popular company brand in the UK bit like Lays??

False but i do like a good fillet steak though *smack lips*

TNP loves a band called The Pretenders (you lot should hear of them lol they've been around 28 years and from the states)


----------



## Shimmer (May 27, 2006)

I'm ambivalent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs a shower.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 27, 2006)

False had 1 this morning

TNP has seen Titanic and got teary at it


----------



## BeautifulHelena (May 28, 2006)

False. 
TNP has her ears pierced.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 28, 2006)

True.

TNP has other things pierced.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 28, 2006)

False 

TNP likes chocolate M&Ms


----------



## Shimmer (May 28, 2006)

ew.
TNP is ready to kick her neighbors.


----------



## slvrlips (May 28, 2006)

False

TNP owns only one e/s quad


----------



## Shimmer (May 28, 2006)

false. I don't own any. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is sore.


----------



## thatonegirl (May 29, 2006)

False. 

TNP has a stuffy nose.


----------



## Escada_Lover (May 29, 2006)

False

TNP loves shopping


----------



## angelwings (May 29, 2006)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP loves carrots


----------



## bellaetoile (May 29, 2006)

true, with ranch dressing.

TNP prefers watching DVDs with the commentary option turned on.


----------



## Shimmer (May 29, 2006)

ew no. 
TNP got bit by a mosquito.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 30, 2006)

Not yet, but it's just a matter of time.  They think I am delicious! 

TNP has at least one annoying neighbor.


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (May 30, 2006)

TRUE!!!! 
( I HATE THE bastard ,he called the Dog pound on me, but the pound lady said their crazy and said if they call one more time I could sue them for harrasment ...yay! ...lol)



TNP is eating icecream right now


----------



## hypergrl273 (May 30, 2006)

True, butter pecan!!!!

TNP watches disney movies


----------



## bellaetoile (May 31, 2006)

true, if pixar films count. i'm obsessed with pixar.

TNP bought new clothes today.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 31, 2006)

False:: that was last week
TNP is going to buy something from LURE


----------



## Shimmer (May 31, 2006)

Probably false. Haven't decided.

TNP has some interesting bruises!


----------



## alysia (May 31, 2006)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just finished moving so they're all over!
tnp found out an eyeshadow was stolen today (RAR!! MY SUMMER NEUTRAL!!!)


----------



## ishtarchick (May 31, 2006)

false, and i still can't find my petticoat MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is throwing a party this week (i am today!!!)


----------



## kaliraksha (May 31, 2006)

false, i wish

the next person hasnt seen sundressing yet =(


----------



## professionaltart (Jun 1, 2006)

false

TNP blew all her money on Lure.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 1, 2006)

False

TNP has at least watched an episode of Drake & Josh. i think josh is awesome!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 1, 2006)

false.

TNP spent way too fucking much money in the space of two hours tonight.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 1, 2006)

Flase;  Im not diggin the LURE Collection

TNP Went swimming today


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 2, 2006)

False....

The next person can't wait to see the "Break-up" this weekend (I can't wait!)


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 2, 2006)

False

TNP adores Chocolate covered raisins? ( i lurve the sainsbury's brand)


----------



## alysia (Jun 7, 2006)

true, Glossettes you slay me!
tnp is sooo happy to have internet/a computer back (omg 2 weeks without *twitches*)


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 7, 2006)

True .. I have Comcast Cable stooopid PC always acting up

TNP  is going to have a wonderful Weds


----------



## lara (Jun 7, 2006)

False! I'm actually having a wonderful Thursday, thanks to me being an entity from GMT+10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP really needs to get some housework done.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 7, 2006)

Flase.... Cleaned house yesterday top toooo bottom and did all the laundry woot woot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP Plan to go to the beach this weekend


----------



## tiffie0023 (Jun 7, 2006)

false... I'm not leaving for the beach until the 14th 8) 

the next person is excited that school's out!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 7, 2006)

true. ish. Kids are enjoying it.

TNP needs to go buy shock for the pool.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 7, 2006)

False... So jealous u have a pool

TNP hates drunk drivers that hit ur car and runnnnn!! grrrr suka hes lucky  i had my bebes in da car i would have ran his ass off the road... b ad road rage lol


----------



## alysia (Jun 8, 2006)

False 'cause I don't drive. but it would be true if I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tnp drank a tazo chai tea today (mmmm)


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 9, 2006)

omg true, my boyfriend made it for me this morning =)

the next person is annoyed because they are cleaning the house on a friday/saturday...


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 9, 2006)

true.
Next poster hasn't put on makeup yet.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 9, 2006)

Flase.... did the do this morning before i left to go to the police station

TNP  doesnt feel like cooking dinner tonite


----------



## Masucci (Jun 9, 2006)

True!  But that's every night!

TNP wishes their hair was a different color.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 9, 2006)

TRUE !!! TRUE!!! TRUE!!!! so tired of my hair right now i could buzz it all off

TNP is going to see a movie this weekend


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 9, 2006)

False.

TNP is feeling all hot and yucky from the extremely hot weather?


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 9, 2006)

False, just swam for 30 mins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is HUNGRY.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 9, 2006)

Flase... Just made some salad with grilled bonless skinless chicken breast 

TNP need to put gas in their car  lol ... that was stupid but i couldnt thing of anything else to ask


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 9, 2006)

I think that's true.


TNP wants new shoes.


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 10, 2006)

Always...you can never have enough shoes!


TNP is going away for the weekend...


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 10, 2006)

false

tnp is going on a major shopping spree tomorrow


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 10, 2006)

False

TNP is wondering why they are still up at 6am in the morning


----------



## likeomgsteffduh (Jun 10, 2006)

false. Its 3:28am in California.

the next person is addicted to MYSPACE


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 10, 2006)

Dear God NO I HATE that website. It's too faulty.


TNP needs coffee like she needs oxygen.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 10, 2006)

True but to tired to make some drinking Mango juice instead

TNP hates it when they want to take some face pic to put on spexktra only to find that their husband took the digi for himself GRRRRR


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 10, 2006)

false. husband won't touch my camera. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP needs to get dressed.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 10, 2006)

sort of true, im in pjs and need to get ready

the next person is going out to buy something theyve been lusting over ...today... (omg me and vera wang sheer veil)....


----------



## Urbana (Jun 11, 2006)

false, today is sunday, but wait for wednesday and thrusday, im gonna be in madrid and spend a looooooooooot!

tnp loves r&b music


----------



## alysia (Jun 11, 2006)

false
tnp has to replace a part in thier computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (RIP Dialup modem)


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 11, 2006)

Flase: Husband bought new Compuer, my valentines day gift this year

TNP had a cookout yesterday


----------



## Lalli (Jun 11, 2006)

Nope
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 had home made chips and chicken:

the next person is madly in love with the new Lure collection and has bought back ups


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 12, 2006)

False>>> only have 1 e/s from lure the rest didnt appeal to me

Tnp went swimming  yesterday for 8hours.... i know i did


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2006)

sorta true. I laid by the pool for two hours while husband watched boring movies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is addicted to coffee.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 12, 2006)

false

TNP thinks  orlando bloom is hawt!


----------



## Phillygirl (Jun 12, 2006)

false

tnp has all of the MAC MSF's.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2006)

I WISH!! false. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hiding from a stack of laundry.


----------



## Phillygirl (Jun 12, 2006)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp  is ordering all the new pigments tomorrow.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2006)

hmmm maybe not all of them. so false.


tnp has a full weekend ahead, and it's not even 9 a.m. on monday!


----------



## Phillygirl (Jun 12, 2006)

false
tnp is posting from work.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2006)

false. I don't technically "work" anymore.

TNP needs a trim at the salon!


----------



## Phillygirl (Jun 12, 2006)

false I got scalped the last visit.


tnp is Shimmer.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2006)

true. I'm bored waiting on the oldest child to finish his task. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP loves the smell of gardenias.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 12, 2006)

False

TNP likes choccy covered raisins


----------



## Phillygirl (Jun 12, 2006)

False i liked the gardenias 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




tnp   loves eggs benedict


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2006)

false.

TNP has a house in the country.


----------



## Phillygirl (Jun 12, 2006)

false
tnp has no cosmetics on.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 12, 2006)

TRUE, its so hot i cant be assed to put some on

TNP has zits =|


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2006)

false. swimming in the pool dailykeeps the skin actually fairly clear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 12, 2006)

partially true, i adore sainsbury's cookies <3 but i am wanting cookie dough


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 14, 2006)

Ummm i dunno what happen to the TNP Part but yea.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP cant wait to go out to eat this friday WOOOOO HOOOO i know i cant


----------



## alysia (Jun 15, 2006)

false I'm working friday night
tnp is lemming she shines


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 15, 2006)

I already ordered 3 of the piggies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm getting two more. You could say true.

TNP is suffering a big case of the don't wannas today.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 15, 2006)

TRUE....
TNP has seen the movie ''Over The Hedge" pretty funny i must say


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 15, 2006)

negative. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to the mall today.


----------



## .nicole. (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_negative. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to the mall today._

 
False, i'm going tomorrow lol


TNP is currently pregnant


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 15, 2006)

dear God no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants a cheeseburger.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 15, 2006)

False... Im on a diet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP Loves to watch CSI


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 15, 2006)

True. 

TNP is allergic to latex.


----------



## ChynaSkye (Jun 15, 2006)

nope thank god!
my husband and i are waiting...

lmao

tnp likes to get dvds of great/popular series and watch the episodes all together because its better than to "tune in next week..."


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 15, 2006)

False. Tivo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is full.


----------



## Jaim (Jun 16, 2006)

True. I had a nice salad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person needs a hair cut.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 16, 2006)

False but probably true. That's a thinker. Hmmm

The next person wants to buy me a brand new car.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 16, 2006)

True
TNP loves raspberry sweet tea? OMg its so good


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 16, 2006)

False.  Sorry!  

TNP has taken a hot air balloon ride.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jun 17, 2006)

False!

TNP prefers white chocolate over black chocolate.


----------



## Pei (Jun 17, 2006)

Nope, I adore darrrrrrrrrrrk chocolate~ Oooh bitter sweet!

TNP had accidentally farted in public & oops, got dirty look becos of that!LOL


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 17, 2006)

Lol FALSE... But my little one has done that count??? lol
TNP Almost fell down the stairs... lol i know i did yesterday


----------



## aquablu (Jun 17, 2006)

False...although I'm freaked out anytime I take the stairs that I will fall... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP's favorite color is red.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 17, 2006)

False... It PInk so typical
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP Is going to have a Fathers day cook out


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 19, 2006)

true, i did

the next person speaks more than 2 languages...if so, name them!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 19, 2006)

Blah...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FLASE
TNP went swimming yesterday


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2006)

true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the kids were playing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is sucking down coffee like it's the nectar of the Gods.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 19, 2006)

hahah TRUE... its bad for me i know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP Needs to wash their car


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2006)

false. Husband does it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP is suffering allergies.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 19, 2006)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Feels really tired


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2006)

false. Coffee is the nectar of the gods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP played video games this weekend.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 19, 2006)

False

Going on Holiday this summer


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 19, 2006)

true

the next person has heard of the band gogol bordello...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 19, 2006)

Hell yeah!  Start wearing purple, wearing purple for me now, baby!

TNP is eating the crappiest Lean Cuisine right now.  Seriously, I'll have to check the box, but I think the flavour may be "Ass with tomato sauce".  Blleeahhh!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2006)

Um. No...lean cuisine isn't allowed in my house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP STILL hasn't gotten their hair trimmed.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 19, 2006)

TRUE! i  havent had my hair trimmed since october 2005!

TNP Ate Chicken today


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2006)

true.

tnp wants a nap.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 19, 2006)

True

tnp has a gold teeth


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2006)

dear God no.

Tnp wants a new digital camera.


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Hell yeah!  Start wearing purple, wearing purple for me now, baby!_

 
<333


And true, i want a new digital camera, even though mine is amazing (i feel spoiled saying that, but i want a digital slr, haha)

TNP likes Law and Ordrer SVU


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 19, 2006)

False.

The next person has eaten something nasty, that someone made for you, just to be polite.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2006)

true. I hate ham.

TNP wants cookies.


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 19, 2006)

false, i'm eating chocolate

tnp likes the color orange.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2006)

true. ish.

TNP likes teh smell of ben gay.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 20, 2006)

False, dont even know what/who it is 

TNP needs to get a tan


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 20, 2006)

False... 
TNP cant get enough of Nelly Furtado "promiscuous" Song ahhh makes me want to get up and shake my booty lol


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

lol true

TNP hates her husband's employer.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 20, 2006)

Flase
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he gets big bonuses All the time Woohoo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i luv "IPSwitch"
TNP would be happy to recive a BIG Settlement check in the mail??? Ahhhhhh I know i was "bastard drunk driver" Buwhahahahahahha


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 20, 2006)

true? it think?

the next person used to rock out to debbie gibson


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 21, 2006)

False, IDK who she is

TNP Likes horses, maybe Arabian Horses? <3


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2006)

True. Very true. 

TNP is ready to hang her children by their toenails.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 21, 2006)

False, dont have kids. what ur kids do?

TNP dread exams


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2006)

they're excited. 
False.
I like taking tests, usually more than the homework preceding.

TNP needsa  pedicure.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 21, 2006)

True>.. sad to say gonna get one today though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP is afraid of Bee's


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 21, 2006)

Falseish im ok with bees until they're too close

TNP wants to buy a MSF this summer


----------



## Jaim (Jun 22, 2006)

True story!

The next person has a sunburn.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 22, 2006)

Nope!  I SPF like a mad woman!!

The next person loves McDonald's Fries....

I am totally hungry for junk food!  Haha!


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Jun 22, 2006)

False -- yuck!

The next person has left their pet overnight in a pet hotel.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 22, 2006)

false, but ive taken a tour of it?

the next person just finished getting angry/upset/annoyed with their significant other..


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 22, 2006)

False

TNP Needs a chocolate fix. (i know i do, im fed up of crisps now)


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 22, 2006)

Flase... Not big on Sweets....

TNP hates being on hold for customer service


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 22, 2006)

True. 


TNP loves amusement parks.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 22, 2006)

TRUE

TNP hates it when the AC goes out in their car.....Charge time for me boohoo


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 22, 2006)

True. I won't drive it.

TNP isn't altogether 'here' today.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 23, 2006)

OMG True!  I am so out of it today!  But....I still have a contract to finalize, 9 marketing plans to complete, 2 meetings, a conference call and the other 4700 things that will come up in the next 4-5 hours of work.  That been said, I should probably get my ass back to work, eh?  

TNP does not like going to baby showers.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 23, 2006)

true. I don't like being around that many unfamiliar women at one time.

TNP has had to lay off the workout a bit this week.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 23, 2006)

False... i need to jump on the workout wagon....BADLY

TNP hates when the Heat  index rises to 100..... OMG feel like a oven outsite


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 23, 2006)

false. I like laying by the pool in heat like that, then dousing off, then laying out some more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP hates dusting.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 23, 2006)

True Dust Bunnies are Evil lol

TNP wants to do something new to thier hair..


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 23, 2006)

False. I'm still emotionally scarred from the meltoff of 04.


TNP has eaten too much junk today.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 23, 2006)

False but i did have 2 eggs for breakfast and its making me feel like caca doodoo right about now

TNP is trying to figure out what look they are going to post


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 23, 2006)

false, i dont post looks yet

the next person has gone back and found older topics or posts they liked from memberes and used the new "thanks!" option


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 23, 2006)

lol true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is grumpy.


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 23, 2006)

true. a little bit.

the next person loves dirty martinis.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 24, 2006)

False... Im Lame i dont Drink 

TNP wants to get  a new digi with a higher MP


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 24, 2006)

True, though I have no reason to, since it's a 4mp, but I want a Rebel SLR. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is curious about the new 'matte' MSFs.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 24, 2006)

true!!

the next person has a 'mustage'' and luvs it!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 24, 2006)

LOL Flase.....

TNP Had a pretty good day today


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 24, 2006)

mustage?
Mustang?
o.0

true.

TNP has dry skin.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 24, 2006)

False

TNP is in the mood to bake something...um anything..." i want to bake some cookies"


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 24, 2006)

way false. Husband does all of my cooking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is going to MAC today


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 24, 2006)

False..Boooo for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   PS: So luck Hubby does the cooking, i dont think mines even know how to butter bread lol)

TNP  needs to upgrade their Celly... I know i did WOot WOot! Samsung t509 here i come


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 24, 2006)

False, upgraded mine to Motorola Pink L6 in march

TNP had a kiss tonight and is feeling happy about it =D


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 24, 2006)

True (btw, I just got a moto L7 SLVR and I think I'm in love with this phone!!!)

TNP got bit by a mosquito tonight.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 25, 2006)

false(inside allday)
tnp...lives alone


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 25, 2006)

false

tnp does the bootyshake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 under the shower


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 25, 2006)

Nope. I fell once and never again.

TNP wants to go back to bed.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 25, 2006)

Shimmer, even though i do adore my motorola L6 i found that Bluetooth on it is very limited and also pics and vids arent that good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i bought it cos i liked the color lol, next time im buying it for wat it do


True lol

TNP shampoos their hair, leave the shower so it can set in then forget about it? 

(i know i did lol, i went to my local shop to get a mag and i didnt know why i was being laughed at until i saw my reflection and i had shampooed hair oops haha)


----------



## star1692 (Jun 25, 2006)

False  lol..although I have gone with conditioner in my hair

TNP Can't leave the house without mascara on


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 25, 2006)

False, i dont usually wear make up that much but i do wear it frequently

TNP Seen the Scream triology


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 25, 2006)

*sigh* true.

I think the L7 is a bit better than the L6. Either way, it hangs on to bluetooth connection while I'm in walmart and the camera on the phone isn't too bad. Neither is the screen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP laid by the pool today


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 25, 2006)

false! we had to deal with rain today. Not so nice. so no laying around today. See now this is holland weather (looking out from my kitchen). Very sad raindrops...





tnp ate a hole bag a chips today


----------



## so_siqqq (Jun 25, 2006)

False, it's raining in Boston.

TNP thinks the Netherlands vs. Portugal game was intense.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 25, 2006)

um. What were they playing??? (false)

TNP cried watching 8 Below (sniffle)


----------



## so_siqqq (Jun 25, 2006)

False, but it was sad.

TNP is need of a new haircut.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 25, 2006)

Flase... but i neeed a new colour

TNP had some BBQ today?? Yummers


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 25, 2006)

false. I've eaten....a burrito...today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP has a pretty strong ethical code.  And owes it to her momma.


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 25, 2006)

false

tnp has been to a gay pride parade


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 25, 2006)

Flase.... wanted to go but had to work " Atlanta gay Pride Week" 

Jamie: Mot L7 SLVR is off the chain.. To bad Tmobile dont carry it B/c i would have upgraded to the L7.. BUt had to settle for the Sam t509 which is similar to the MOT SLVR. I give u 2 thumbs up for Phone 
Pimp-Ness
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP wishes it would rain today... tooo Hot


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 25, 2006)

I reQUIRE a pimp phone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, usually, it has to be Motorola. I don't like other brands (I've tried several), and everyone in my house has a Moto (my 13 y/o, my 10 y/o, and my husband). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



True.

TNP is watching pretty woman.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 25, 2006)

False.. Im surfing Specktra.net

Yes Mot is a great phone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The only MOt pimp-ness phone i could choose from was MOt V3.. Didnt get it its to played out... dang it bummer for me Booo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is about to get off the PC and watch a movie with the kids?


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 25, 2006)

False. Kids are watching 8 below in the LR. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP is addicted to Sundried Tomato Dressing.


----------



## luckyme (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_False. Kids are watching 8 below in the LR. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP is addicted to Sundried Tomato Dressing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
False. I like it, not addicted.

TNP thinks the guys on Entourage (HBO) are hotties


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 26, 2006)

False, IDK who they are 

TNP feels like lazing around all day.



I wish I had thought carefully about my phone, i only got it cos i love the colour, i really wanted an Sony Ericsson Walkman phone, my friend have it and its amazing but i couldnt get it because they'd accuse me of copying them which is a load of bullshit


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 26, 2006)

False. I'm having company.


TNP plans on straightening her hair today.


I don't mind having the same phone as someone else and if they accuse me of copying them, I point out that my cell bill is massive per month, and if I'm going to pay THAT much per month, I'm going to fucking have what *I* want.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 26, 2006)

False... 

TNP is trying to figure out where the heck are all these ants comming from.  I need ant killer. "Lowes here i come"


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 26, 2006)

false.

tnp has a sick husband.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 26, 2006)

False.. thank goodness

TNP is ready for the Amuse Collection to come out!! i know i am


----------



## star1692 (Jun 26, 2006)

Definately TRUE girl!  I can't believe how addicted to MAC I really have become...

TNP is obcessed with doing there eyebrows to prefection..


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 26, 2006)

true, but I fail in that endeavor.

TNP is sick of wearing this GD kneebrace.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 26, 2006)

False...

TNP got stuck in the rain today...Gawd i know i did  "can we say  soaked"


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 26, 2006)

false...

tnp is gonna max their creditcard when A Muse comes out


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 27, 2006)

I have to say false.... yes i know i know... but i only see myself buying 1 MSF and thats it.  Im teaching myself not to impulse buy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is Ready for a nap


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 27, 2006)

true...cause i have a bad azz headache

tnp....doesn't own any Smashbox....


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 27, 2006)

True Sad to say.....

TNP is going to get motivated and start working out again.. I know i am
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tomorrow that is.....


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 27, 2006)

True and false? i already do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP is kinda hungry.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 27, 2006)

Flase I had "A chicken Leg"  acid reflux is killing me

TNP Hates it when Ppl Pick at their teeth in public.  Ewwwwwww


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 28, 2006)

False

TNP has seen 8 Simple Rules tv show


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 28, 2006)

true.
TNP wishes she was in bed.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 28, 2006)

false im lying on a 5ft long beanbag lol

 TNP likes reading magazines


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 30, 2006)

True

TNP Plan on having a Blast on the 4th of July


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

true. Ish. We're having a celebration saturday instead of tuesday but yes, it's going to be a hillbilly rocking rip roaring time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is ready for a couple days of silence.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 30, 2006)

TRUE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				shimmer said:
			
		

> true. Ish. We're having a celebration saturday instead of tuesday but yes, it's going to be a hillbilly rocking rip roaring time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 1, 2006)

Trueish depends on the size, mind you we only get slowworms that looks alot like snakes though, the kitties kill them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 little bullys

TNP is feeling good about themselves because they did some exercise lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I don't mind having the same phone as someone else and if they accuse me of copying them, I point out that my cell bill is massive per month, and if I'm going to pay THAT much per month, I'm going to fucking have what *I* want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have to agree with you on that


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 2, 2006)

False, my knee is still a bit dodgy, but getting better. 

TNP went to Costco today and bought some ribeye steaks for the BBQ!  I love Costco!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 2, 2006)

False

TNP Got bitten by a dog recently


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 2, 2006)

False

TNP is Really tired right now...


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 3, 2006)

True, I am being treated for Chronic insomnia

TNP is a gameshow junkie


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 3, 2006)

False

TNP is ready for school to start?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 4, 2006)

False.  I am done with that, thank God.  

TNP was awakened by one of their pets this morning. (Yes kitty, I see you.... I hear you.... I acknowledge you.....now let me sleep  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## lush (Jul 5, 2006)

lol true

the next person at one point in their lives liked the backstreet boys


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 5, 2006)

False, but I was a huge Duran Duran fan.  Good Lord, did I just admit to that?  

TNP won't answer their phone if the caller ID lists the call as "Private" or "Unknown".


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 6, 2006)

TRUE... Nothing wrong with being a Duran Duran Fan... b/c i am tooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs to go to the store for some household cleaning products


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 8, 2006)

False, this person just needs to _use_ the supplies she already has!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP can't wait for the World Cup Final on Sunday!!  Woo hooo!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 8, 2006)

false.
I'm a baseball fan.


TNP is going to spend quite some time outdoors today.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 8, 2006)

False, did that yesterday, going to a birthday party at 3
TNP is going to paint their kids room... " my son turns 7 this month we are doing his room Military  style  Whooooo Raaaaaaah!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 8, 2006)

False

TNP is addicted to the ABC channel


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 8, 2006)

false. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






TNP took a nap.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 9, 2006)

False .. i wish im pooped

TNP thinks its funny when their kids throw farts while they sleep!! omg toooo funnnney, im looking at my oldest sleeping and everytime he turns and toss in the bed he throws a stinker.   gawd he stinks lol


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 9, 2006)

True! LOL I think it's funny when they fart when they are awake, their so suprised by it. 

TNP....Is drinking a beer. (I know I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 9, 2006)

False.  Geez, Island Girl, it's only 8:58am!  You must think I am some kind or lush, or something!  JK!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP died their hair back to the actual colour of their roots.  (Hmmmm....so that is what I looked like 5 years ago???)


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 9, 2006)

L0L TRUE...

TNP is going to grill today


----------



## professionaltart (Jul 9, 2006)

False but grilling would be nice!!

TNP is going to the MAC store/counter today....cause I am.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 9, 2006)

False
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just got back from the flea market...  yea im kuntry so what the flea market is KOOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 9, 2006)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I laid by the pool all afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP wants steak.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 9, 2006)

False

TNP have a habit of chewing things

I got a bad habit of chewing stuff that is soft plastic like rubbery watch strap. right now im chewing on LE Cool and Aloof Lipgelee tube with the l/g in it lol


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorta true. I suck ice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP is a disney movie fan.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 9, 2006)

sorta true

TNP just been dancing nonstop for an hour and a half to music channels

(Im pooped out now lol)


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL... False, just finished grilling on the Grillllllllllllll, 

TNP is ready for MAC MSF to come out!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 9, 2006)

haha TRUE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP is a little sunmarked (I know I am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 10, 2006)

Nope...I stay out of the sun...or use so much sunscreen that I never, ever tan or burn...any tan I have came from a can!

TNP is staying up late tonight...


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 10, 2006)

Trueish, i really need to go to bed earlier =| i been going to bed after 2am every night and wake up at 10:30am

TNP likes fizzy/soft drinks (mmmm Dr Pepper)


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2006)

True, but I try not to drink them.


TNP loves mexican food.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 10, 2006)

false

TNP likes melon


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 10, 2006)

True

TNP's mother always told them to wear clean underwear in case of a car accident.


----------



## noteventherain (Jul 10, 2006)

very true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I always have a diet coke can/bottle in my hand. . . they might as well trademark me with it

*edit* whoops we posted at the same time.  . . so I'll answer that one.
False, my mom has never said that, but that's really funny!


TNP hasn't had a day off work in the last week


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm mom...what's a 'day off'? o.0


TNP loves aviators.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_.....TNP loves aviators._

 
Like the glasses?  or the naval type?  Shimmer, are you out cruising for pilots??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Just kidding!

TNP has been to the Eiffel Tower


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 14, 2006)

false. Never been out of country...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP dropped their SLVR today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






and I love Josh Hartnett and Ben Affleck in Pearl Harbor, I'll take some of THOSE aviators


----------



## joraye (Jul 14, 2006)

False, but I dropped my RAZR last week.

(If I double up, I'm sorry, i didn't read all 44 pages...)

TNP drives a sports car......


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 14, 2006)

true, when I drive my husband's car. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves cake.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 14, 2006)

Only Vanilla w/ minimal icing or Strawberry short cake.

You adore Sex and the City


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 15, 2006)

False.

You sure could go for some Thai food right now!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 15, 2006)

Flase.... like Thai food, just dont have a taste for it now

TNP has been slacking off on Specktra Postings?? "lol i know i have, having to much fun playing with the kids


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 15, 2006)

True!  Damn job!  Where are my priorities?!  

TNP HATES HUMID WEATHER!!!!  Seriously, has anyone ever met anyone who likes it?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 16, 2006)

Lol True

TNP is getting ready to go to bed ahhhhh Snoooooooze time


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 16, 2006)

false... it's waki baki time over here

tnp has badhair day *i do blehhhh*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 16, 2006)

True!!!  Ponytail time! 

TNP loves Orangina!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 16, 2006)

I dunno what that is. o.0


TNP hates her monthly girl time.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 16, 2006)

TRUE! Except I don't get it monthly because I am rather messed up in that department!

TN likes Justin Timberlake.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm ambivalent about him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants a puppy.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 16, 2006)

as long as its an alaskan husky

TNP-wants to run around screaming while wearing red underwear on their head


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 18, 2006)

Lol False

TNP watched the "Hills Have Eyes" and was freaked out about it... I know i was


----------



## Pascal (Jul 18, 2006)

true 

TNP has been sky diving


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh No! To skurred for that! 

TNP...Has rode a motorcyle.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 18, 2006)

True... in Ft Laud Fl... ok turnpikes on a Bike YEA Scary

TNP wants to have  a spa day and get pampered i know i do


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hells yeah I do!!!! Oooo, and bikes are scary I actually got into accident.

TNP...Likes Napleon Dynamite. (couldn't think of something, plus I'm at work)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 22, 2006)

DANG!  You know I do!  I'll like whoever I want!  DANG

TNP is related to a celebrity.


----------



## cruz_kitten (Jul 22, 2006)

cancel.


----------



## cruz_kitten (Jul 22, 2006)

false, no celebrity is related to me.

TNP is going on a vacation before the end of the year w/ a signifcant other.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 22, 2006)

false but i just came back from a vacation with my family on friday

TNP is feeling rotten with sneezy attacks and a cold.

I mean how the heckers can i get a cold when its been boiling hot here


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jul 27, 2006)

true. 

i sneezed a total of 32 times when i woke up this morning and my nose wont stop running and itching.

TNP loves chocolate.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jul 29, 2006)

true
but i can't eat it a lot. D:

the next person has huge nuckles


----------



## mifster (Jul 29, 2006)

false! my knuckles are small..8) 

TNP wears thongs everyday


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 29, 2006)

True!

TNP goes commando at least twice per week!!


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 4, 2006)

False. LOL never!

The next person picks her/his nose in public


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 4, 2006)

LOL, true when I was a child. I was told that when I was 3, my mom caught me picking my nose and eating my boogers muahaha.

TNP LOOOVES green tea as much as I do!


----------



## Raerae (Aug 4, 2006)

True, especially when it's in a frappachino for the summer!

TNP skips breakfast on a regular basis.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 4, 2006)

True

TNP loves POTC2


----------



## Raerae (Aug 5, 2006)

True (and thats Pirates 2, nothing illegal! lol!  Had to google that first haha)

TNP likes tan lines.


----------



## LisaR (Aug 5, 2006)

false!


TNP _always_ take their make-up off every night before going to bed.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 5, 2006)

True...

TNP Is not happy about the new Technacolor e/s textures..


----------



## Raerae (Aug 5, 2006)

False (I haven't seen em yet so can't pass judgement! lol)

TNP ate their veggies when they were little!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 5, 2006)

False. Hence my runtedness in the family.

TNP gets skeeved out by junebugs.


----------



## LisaR (Aug 6, 2006)

false - unless I get 'em confused with a wasp or something!

TNP lives where there's snow almost every holiday season.


----------



## angelica (Aug 6, 2006)

false- I wish I did
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP was a geek in HS but now looks hot


----------



## Raerae (Aug 7, 2006)

False - I was always hot =P

TNP Dances on tables in clubs!


----------



## LisaR (Aug 8, 2006)

false - not anymore!  

TNP prefers wearing garters & stockings instead of panty hose.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 9, 2006)

false,  dont use eigther, bare legs are your best accessory.

TNP is ticklish on their kneecaps when someone squeeze's there.


----------



## Ms. Green Eyes (Aug 10, 2006)

False, I am only ticklish on my feet... Pedi lady beware!

TNP is obsessive about her hair color.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

True. 

I don't know if I have grey (though I doubt it because I have my dad's hair) and I don't want to find out.

TNP wants cookie dough.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 10, 2006)

False, cookie dough has egg yolks and i dont want samonella!

TNP owns clear heels.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

true. g ot married in them.

TNP hates the smell of broccoli.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 10, 2006)

False!  It's yummy stemed for just a few minutes, and then lightly buttered with a dash of pepper!~

TNP always carries a nail file/emery board in her purse.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

false. I keep one beside my lappie though.


TNP is considering going to the mac store.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 10, 2006)

True!  I just need my direct deposit to clear tonight at midnight =P

TNP only wears Victoria Secret


----------



## LisaR (Aug 11, 2006)

False

TNP prefers dogs over cats as pets.


----------



## saraa_b (Aug 12, 2006)

False

TNP wears Chance by Chanel


----------



## Raerae (Aug 13, 2006)

False:  I'm wearing Paris's 2nd fragrance, "Just Me."  I like it, and i get compliments on it, and i always giggle when I tell them it's Paris's lol.  Considering all the hate she gets for no reason lol.

TNP gets regular mani/peti's


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 14, 2006)

False -I cant afford that. I do it myself.. I am a licensed cosmo anyways! 

TNP- Likes mac and cheese


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 14, 2006)

I LOVE Mac & Cheese!

TNP likes to play video games


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 14, 2006)

True- GameBoy, GameCube, Nintendo DS <--addicted to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP Do you fart in public, in front of your friends, gf, bf?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 14, 2006)

I fart wherever-especially in embarressing situations! 

TNP-
Likes to put a propane tank on their head belly dance while singing lady marmalade


----------



## Raerae (Aug 14, 2006)

true, thats how i pay my bills!

TNP sings in the shower.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 14, 2006)

nope I have a habit of FALLING in the shower.
No singing for me.


TNP rediscovered the art of rollerskating.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 15, 2006)

yeah in like sixth grade! :roll:

TNP knows how to sew


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 15, 2006)

True...except I don't own a sewing machine!

TNP is planning to take a vacation soon.


----------



## meagannn (Aug 16, 2006)

true! (to balloon festival in new mexico, in like october... yay!!!!!)

tnp is from Texas


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 16, 2006)

False - I was born and raised in California 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has been to the Jelly Belly factory.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 17, 2006)

nope. i've been to the hershey factory though, and i liked it ;D

TNP _likes_ insects and bugs.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 17, 2006)

FALSE!

Bugs totally freak me out.  OMG i was cleaning my kitchen, and moved my blinds to open the window behind the sink, and there was a dead roach (apartment was built in the 20's so it has bugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).  Needless to say, i screamed. LOL.  The worst part was I had to touch it to throw it out.  GROSS OMG OMG OMG! LOL!!!

TNP shaves their legs every day.


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 18, 2006)

false. only when i need to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person has gone commando sometime this week


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 18, 2006)

True. Every single day.

TNP could never hear Terrell Owens's name again and be quite happy with that.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 18, 2006)

False, no idea who that is =P

TNP has implants!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 18, 2006)

false. I wish.



TNP doesn't want to go to the dr.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh so true... being a girl sucks... sometimes!!

TNP has been having serious Chocolate Cheesecake cravings....


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 18, 2006)

ew, no thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP is still in jammies.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 18, 2006)

false, miniskirt and a cami

TNP has cereal for meals other than breakfast.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 18, 2006)

True.


TNP is doing something with his/her child tonight.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 18, 2006)

True. We are going to do more clothes shopping and possibly watch a movie (that one barn movie) this evening.

TNP loves the smell of coconuts


----------



## Raerae (Aug 18, 2006)

True as long as it's in a Pina Colada or suntan lotion!

TNP wears their hair in a pony tail at least once a week.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 18, 2006)

ew no. magnolias or gardenias. Maybe natural coconuts...not suntan oil coconut smell.

TNP is eyeballing cookies.

edit: and re: ponytails, almost ... well, yeah, daily.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 18, 2006)

False... I can't remember the last cookie I ate...

TNP has a pumice stone in their shower.

Re above:  LOL How can you not like that suntan coconut smell LOL =P


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 18, 2006)

false..pumice scrub though!

TNP wants four or more kids.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 18, 2006)

False!  I want 1 someday, and I hope it's a girl!

TNP would pose for PlayBoy if asked!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 18, 2006)

nooo. i'd love to be a model but i'd never spread my legs for the world. ew. gross

TNP wears contacts or glasses.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 19, 2006)

true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





tnp is bruised.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 19, 2006)

ew. yeah :/

TNP has dyed their hair a crazy unnatural color


----------



## User34 (Aug 19, 2006)

False...all natural baby! =)

TNP doesn't shave their legs during winter


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 19, 2006)

eh, i still do, but only once every couple days

TNP owns an extensive collection of lingerie.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 19, 2006)

sorta true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is exhausted.


----------



## User34 (Aug 19, 2006)

Very true but can't sleep =/

TNP has a song as their cell phone ring tone


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 19, 2006)

true. dont cry out by shiny toy guns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP sleeps naked


----------



## Raerae (Aug 19, 2006)

sorta true, only when it's super hot out! Or when there is a boy in my bed! Haha!

TNP has a bracelet they never take off.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 19, 2006)

False. I used to. but it broke. now i dont wear daily jewls. hah.

TNP- Knows what a "automatic locking hub" is.


----------



## faifai (Aug 19, 2006)

False. What is it?  

TNP has been to the Mediterranean.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 19, 2006)

True.  

TNP could eat sushi every day!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 19, 2006)

ew false. i dont like cooked fish, i can't imagine how horrible raw fish taste.

TNP can speak three or more languages.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 19, 2006)

false.

TNP is about to be assaulted in the shower by her husband. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (in a good way of course)


----------



## faifai (Aug 20, 2006)

False, I'm not married. Though what I would give to be assaulted by my boytoy in the shower! Mmmmhmmmm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Um...TNP is thoroughly disgusted by the idea of Vulva perfume (look in the Deep Thoughts section of this board to see what I'm talking about).


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 20, 2006)

Truth. I don't wanna smell like the 'hina.



TNP is considering laying out.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 21, 2006)

False, i dont want skin cancer!

TNP likes to garden.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 21, 2006)

On the fence. . . I had a garden once, and I failed terribly.. But i would love to grow fresh veggies.

TNP-: Has a pair of shoes that dont match a THING in the closet ( but they had to be bought cuz they Are super cute)


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 21, 2006)

true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'mon. we've all done it.

TNP saves all their MAC boxes.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 22, 2006)

True, I just can't seem to get rid of them! 

TNP likes extra tomatoes in their dish (when there's already tomatoes in it...salad, tacos, pizza, buritto, etc.)


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh, god, FALSE. i hate tomatoes with a serious passion. the only way i can handle them is in very small pieces in sauces or as ketchup where there's so much sugar involved, it's not really a tomato anymore.

TNP has traveled outside their home country at least once.


----------



## meagannn (Aug 23, 2006)

true! (i went to mexico last march and europe when i ws 15 with school)

TNP loves caffeinated beverages! :cartwheel:


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 23, 2006)

TRUE!

TNP needs to go to the DMV.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 24, 2006)

FALSE!  OMG i hate that place with a passion.  Post office is a close second.

TNP hates wearing pants!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 24, 2006)

False

TNP wants to sleep


----------



## meagannn (Aug 24, 2006)

false! i took  4 hour nap this afternoon (accidentally i swear!)

TNP eats three balanced meals a day!


----------



## Katura (Aug 25, 2006)

False...I really need to get better about eating at all...I get so tired from having ZERO blood sugar!

TNP...has been to Egypt or Japan!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 25, 2006)

False.
TNP is going on vacation soon.


----------



## Tyester (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_False.
TNP is going on vacation soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You got it... no gym or diet nonsense at ALLLLLLLLL next week. Nothing but straight video games and riding my dirtbike.... Well maybe some other stuff too, but I'm just keeping it PG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP has currently had more than .5 gallons of water to drink today.


----------



## meagannn (Aug 25, 2006)

false, although all I ever drink is water. No soda, no nothing.
by the end of the day i'll have drank damn near that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP's favorite color is blue.


----------



## I_shop_at_MAC (Aug 27, 2006)

true....as long as turquoise counts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp, prefers gin over vodka


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 27, 2006)

False.  Definitely vodka, but my fave is coconut rum.

TNP has had a crazy urge to do something out of charecter lately


----------



## rachel_miller86 (Aug 29, 2006)

poof!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 29, 2006)

True...well, not necessarily a problem b/c I can control myself. Let's just say I like to indulge in a lil retail therapy every now and then.

TNP drives a shiny, red car


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 29, 2006)

False.  I drive a big, bulky, black Landrover.  Nice and huge.  Takes lots of gas.  

TNP has taken a helicopter flight


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 29, 2006)

nyet.



TNP recently gained ten lbs.


----------



## Flammable (Aug 29, 2006)

False. I actually lost weight, but I fear gaining any back. 

TNP is wearing dark polish.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 29, 2006)

Hmmm....TBD.  I am deciding what colour to paint them right now. 

TNP knows sign language.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 29, 2006)

Nope. 

TNP has over 12 bruises in various spots on her body.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 29, 2006)

Only 4

TNP is trying to keep their cat off of the keyboard


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Aug 29, 2006)

false .. its a dog lOl


TNP is thinking of a hamburger ...


----------



## meagannn (Aug 30, 2006)

false! thinking of a chile relleno

mmmmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP experiences the joy of mexican food once a week or more!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 30, 2006)

alas, no. I'm a bad Texan I know.

TNP is an athlete.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 30, 2006)

False..... i try to be lol

TNP is ready for Thanksgiving


----------



## LisaR (Aug 31, 2006)

true - hubby is a chef and I don't decorate for Thanksgiving
TNP is a Halloween decorations freak!


----------



## ditzycubanita (Aug 31, 2006)

Lol..Im so confused!


----------



## ditzycubanita (Aug 31, 2006)

Soo false..wish i was..Next person loves high end purses??


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 31, 2006)

True...

TNP watched Saturday Night Fever recently


----------



## Raerae (Aug 31, 2006)

false!

TNP likes spooning with their boi


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 31, 2006)

False. I have a grown man, not a 'boi'.

TNP is ready for the new season of Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## MorningGlory (Sep 1, 2006)

False, I have never seen it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has all of their Holiday shopping done.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 1, 2006)

False........ i need to get started

TNP is having a cup of coffee right this min


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

Just finished it off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP has had good news this week.


----------



## hundove (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah, right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 False


The next person's birthday is in September.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

false. May. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has to give up a puppy this weekend


----------



## LisaR (Sep 2, 2006)

false - couldn't give away any of my 4 pups!

TNP finds chocolate more addicting than coffee


----------



## Raerae (Sep 2, 2006)

Sorta true...  I like chocolate in my coffee...

TNP breaks dresscode at work at least once a week (if not more).


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 2, 2006)

False

TNP Loves Tigers especially the ones in Two Brothers


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 2, 2006)

True. How weird is that we put in that movie at work yesterday!

TNP collects DVD's.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 3, 2006)

So True!!! ive got like over 70 DVDs in my collection, and thats not including my Mom's DVDs hehe

TNP Likes Marmite mmmm


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Sep 4, 2006)

False - cant stand the stuff

TNP is currently bidding on something on Ebay


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 4, 2006)

TRUE, and im gonna win!

TNP purchased a white purse for summer and refuses to give it up for winter..


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 4, 2006)

False

TNP is going to see Pink in November. (yaaaaay *happy dance*)


----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 5, 2006)

False. I've never even heard of it. 

TNP checks how much the gifts they receive are worth.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 6, 2006)

True haha 

(Pink's a punk rock singer)

TNP Thinks Corey Feldman is HOT!!!!!

Here's Corey. Wit W0o0o0  lol i like him


----------



## Phillygirl (Sep 7, 2006)

false
tnp owns pleasureflush and I want it.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 7, 2006)

False

(corey...mmm lol)

TNP likes Spongebob Squarepants


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 7, 2006)

False. Can't stand the character.



TNP wants new sexy underwear.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 7, 2006)

False

TNP has seen The Lost Boys


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 7, 2006)

false.


TNP is feeling a bit lazy.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 8, 2006)

False!  I'm perky today!

TNP loves extremely short skirts with heels.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 8, 2006)

False. I would only wear one with flats. 

TNP likes to watch Made on MTV.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 
_(Pink's a punk rock singer)_

 
Ooooh, lol. I thought "Pink in November" was some type of movie or something. I love Pink


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 8, 2006)

False...... I love to watch NEXT ahh hahaha im lame

TNP is excited b/c for their birthday "little sister is taking them shopping at the MAC counter!!" OMFG!!! i cant wait !!!!!!!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 8, 2006)

false, just had my b-day last week!  I get less and less excited every year LOL!

TNP is spending their b-day money!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 9, 2006)

false.my bday is in december!

TNP would give someone their arm over their mac collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   haha


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 9, 2006)

OOO I wanna play...

TRUE that!! LOL

TNP loves 80's music!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 10, 2006)

false!  Most things 80's need to stay in the 80's!

TNP actually enojys cleaning their house.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2006)

True though I don't feel well enough to do it today.


TNP went to the pro store yesterday


----------



## Raerae (Sep 10, 2006)

False! I force myself to only go to MAC once a month =P  Else i'd spend more than the $300 i spent on my last haul LOL!

TNP wants to do nothing today!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 12, 2006)

False - i hate doing nothing. It makes me feel lazy.

TNP- Enjoys Dane Cook comedy


----------



## Raerae (Sep 12, 2006)

False ~ Who? lol...

TNP is browsing Specktra from Work instead of working!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 12, 2006)

(dane cook is amazing. Extremly funny. hes a stand up comic. hes so popular im suprised that youhavent heard of him!!! )

 False..- NOT at work! woohoo.

TNP- Knows how to drive a Manual Transmission


----------



## Raerae (Sep 12, 2006)

TRUE! I'm an expert at driving stick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has perfect posture while sitting.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 12, 2006)

ughh False.... I try really hard though! but after a while i find myself slouching... grrr..

TNP - always has at least TWO types of mac lip (product gloss lipstick etc.) readily available in the purse at all times


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 14, 2006)

True!!  I have Early Bloomer Lipglass and Fullfilled Plushglass in my purse at all times!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is watching Project Runway tonight!  I know I am


----------



## ditzycubanita (Sep 14, 2006)

False!..Actually watching Csi..

TNP lurks over specktra for hours???

I know i do..LOL


----------



## Raerae (Sep 15, 2006)

FALSE!  I'm not a lurker! I am here for hours though!

TNP gets the tummy flutters when they think about their man.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 15, 2006)

true most of the time. Unless I am angry with him. then I dont feel flutters.. more like ... bulls. charging. 

TNP -Is a Morning person


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 15, 2006)

faaaaalse.


TNP forgot something important.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 15, 2006)

False.. but MAYBE true.., It depends if its truely forgotten. and with me chances are likely..

TNP- has more stuff, Than room to store it.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 20, 2006)

TRUUEEE that!! I'm moving soon so I'm trying to get rid of all the  unneccessary junk...UGH!

TNP has kissed someone of the opposite sex


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 22, 2006)

Ummm true... my sister counts? lol

TNP is loving the weather right now?


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 22, 2006)

Heck yes! Fair and a bit windy, but it's a good change from the hot and humid.

TNP is/has participating/participated in ACS's Making Strides this year.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 26, 2006)

False

TNP already has their halloween costume planned..


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 2, 2006)

False

TNP wants the weekend to be here already


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 3, 2006)

*False.  I work weekends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*TNP has been skydiving*


----------



## madkitty (Oct 3, 2006)

false 

TNP has sunbathed naked!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkyjolie (Oct 3, 2006)

false

TNP loves to watch soap operas


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 4, 2006)

False. I used to but not anymore

TNP is craving a Ben and Jerry's but know they're not allowed to have it


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 12, 2006)

True and false - I am craving cookie dough but I have a great metabolism so I am allowed

TNP loves to drink whiskey and chainsmoke


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 14, 2006)

HAHAAHAA!  FALSE!  I'm straightedge!

TNP has gotten into a bad cat fight...


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Oct 16, 2006)

False...I'm too nice...alright, I'm also a huge push over! 

The next person eats fast food...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 18, 2006)

Ill admit it.. I eat fast food on occasion. Im a suckerrrrrrr for french fries!!!


TNP has broken more than one bone


----------



## HotLady1970 (Oct 18, 2006)

wrong....I only broke my leg once....and I hope my snapped knee doesn't count! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP prefers pink over yellow markers!


----------



## Lady_MAC (Oct 19, 2006)

Of course, any day!

TNP has never heard of Psapp.


----------



## Kisbee (Oct 20, 2006)

True....

TNP likes avocados..


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 20, 2006)

True ..I love me some avocados. 


TNP- has taken a road trip that was over 20 hours long


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 20, 2006)

False

TNP has a dog who got kicked by a horse and it deserves it?

(lol my nan's dog got kicked by my new pony, its his fault he wouldnt leave when i told him to)


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 23, 2006)

Definitly False.. I'd be pist at any horse that kicked my dog! 


TNP- Can Change their own oil


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 23, 2006)

True!  But only in vintage cars!  Anything before 1965 is too complicated, lol.

TNP watches Judge shows on TV...and likes it!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 24, 2006)

Ive enjoyed myself some Judge judy.. or divorce court.. sure.. True!

TNP- Watches E! true hollywood story...


----------



## Pascal (Oct 30, 2006)

false !!!

tnp has worn underwear on their head !!!


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 31, 2006)

True, who hasn't???

TNP has stuffed their bra?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 1, 2006)

False..I did Just the Opposite, I wore tight sports bras to make my chest look smaller back in elementry school. I was the awkward early bloomer. and I hated it. 

TNP- Has tried more than one crazy diet


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 2, 2006)

False - I don't believe in dieting.

TNP has a sink full of dirty dishes right now


----------



## lara (Nov 2, 2006)

False! I made sure we moved into a place with an in-built dishwasher. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP feels sick.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 5, 2006)

False.  Just a bit sleepy. 

TNP's hubby is wearing a kilt to a function today!  Woo hoo.  I am a sucker for a kilt!


----------



## blueyesdancing (Nov 6, 2006)

False... haven't worn one in years!!

Next person needs coffee to feel alive.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 7, 2006)

False - I love coffee but I dont drink it very Often

TNP- Has more than one Pet (I'm talkin Animals.. not guys hehe)


----------



## f1rewater (Nov 7, 2006)

True ... i have 4 cats.

TNP - Is having a bad hair day.


----------



## eowyn797 (Nov 7, 2006)

False...but YESTERDAY, man...boy, "bad" didn't really cover it.

TNP watches that stupid "Men In Trees" show.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Nov 13, 2006)

False.. I don't watch that show.

TNP likes to knit.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 13, 2006)

True!!! I can only knit scarfs though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP dyes her hair


----------



## KirstyTL (Nov 15, 2006)

True but the last time was a colour correction so I don't have to do it again...


TNP listens to a diverse range of music


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 15, 2006)

True! SOOO true! I listen to any and every genre. If I haven't heard it yet, I'm sure I'd love to hear it.

TNP's favorite chips are Flaming hot cheetos


----------



## KirstyTL (Nov 15, 2006)

False, I like salt n vinegar discos best!

TNP is an active feminist


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 15, 2006)

False - I'm cool with being girly and waited on by men 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP - Guiltily watches reality TV


----------



## f1rewater (Nov 15, 2006)

True - *hangs head in shame* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP - Loves baking cookies.


----------



## sexynatty420 (Nov 16, 2006)

false
TNP-loves watching the OC


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Nov 22, 2006)

False

TNP has heard of Instant Snow (Fake Snow) and played with it?

I just bought some and it is so fascinating lol


----------



## hiphopchick3333 (Nov 24, 2006)

Falso.

TNP is deathly afraid of cockroaches.

(I sure as hell am... one just jumped at me... AHH...)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 24, 2006)

Never seen one, but if I did, I am sure I would be pretty creeped out.  They jump???  Yeeeeuuuck!

TNP is going to see the new James Bond movie tomorrow!


----------



## angelica (Nov 25, 2006)

Nope, not into the 007 movies .... but maybe ....
TNP will go see the new james Bond movie


----------



## ishtarchick (Dec 1, 2006)

nooooo, unless i'm dragged into the theater by BF and compensated with MU, i don't like bond movies (and i only watched the ones with pierce brosnan in them cause i lust him yuuummm!!!)

TNP has danced tango.


----------



## jenii (Dec 1, 2006)

False! Although I'd love to try it someday.

TNP is more of a dog person.


----------



## Jacq-i (Dec 1, 2006)

False!

While I'm an animal-loving-vegetarian, dogs aren't my favorite. Cats hold a special place in my heart. <3

TNP - loves to shop


----------



## f1rewater (Dec 2, 2006)

True, so so true. Shopping is my middle name.

Speaking of which:

TNP - Is already done with her Xmas shopping.


----------



## sharyn (Dec 3, 2006)

False - I always wait till it's almost too late. Or I dont give away any gifts at all.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP - overuses smilies and/or internet abbreviations sometimes


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 3, 2006)

Too True, b/c when I worked for tech support you had to do something to not make the other person you were helping feel bad.... =) see there it goes... ahhh

TNP is hoping for a puppy/kitty for XMAS...


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 3, 2006)

True! I totally wish I could get a kitten but I live on a _really_ busy street and I'm scared that if the cat ever got out it could get run over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a major sweet tooth


----------



## cindysilver4 (Dec 4, 2006)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually crave salty foods instead!!

TNP has a secret, guilty-pleasure crush on a celebrity...


----------



## sharyn (Dec 4, 2006)

...sorry it's me again but...

TRUE!!! TRUE!!! TRUE!!! Aaaaaaah there's an emo-kid inside of me craving for  Frank Iero!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP - prefers movies to books


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 5, 2006)

ooo hard, i love both, i'll go for movies!

TNP is totally excited for Christmas?

_I Know I am!!!!_


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 5, 2006)

TRUE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  I'm obsessed with Christmas decorations! I'm getting my tree tomorrow woohoo!

TNP has been snowboarding


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 5, 2006)

false, but i would love too

the next person is celebrating their 1000th post on specktra today... (cough...me... right now)...


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 12, 2006)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP wants some snow to fall!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 14, 2006)

So bad So TRUE, however I live in stinky Austin, TX... good luck with snow...


The next person loves to watch America's Next Top Model...


----------



## cno64 (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_false

the next person is a virgin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Okay, this is true of me. I'm a virgin; preserve me in amber, already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Who among us is a college graduate?


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 15, 2006)

false, not yet... but working on it

the next person has green eyes..


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 17, 2006)

Sometimes.  I play around with contacts occasionally.  I like the grey ones.  

TNP had to endure the company of drunken coworkers at a company get together recently.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL, False.  Because I don't drink, I rarely get invited to those kind of things, and if I am invited, I rarely go!

The next person loves The Aquabats! (if you don't know who they are, listen to 'em first, then decide).


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 25, 2006)

I rarely drink and when I do, my max is like 1.5 drinks.  That's what made it so hard to endure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you don't drink, then you probably know what I am talking about.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You know, being the only sober one in a room full of people swimming in booze.  Blleeaah!  Not my fave thing.

The Aquabats are nice.  Thanks for the tip.

TNP hase been on a serious house redecorating binge!


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Dec 25, 2006)

False. But my mum has! only cause its her house haha.

TNP would like to become a MAC artist.


----------



## Urbana (Dec 25, 2006)

wow, that would be great, so true!!!


tnp is not from USA


----------



## sharyn (Dec 25, 2006)

True!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is already sick of christmas and wants it all to be over soon


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm sick during Christmas and I want this cold to over with soon, does that count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a cat that gets the "morning crazies!!!"


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 25, 2006)

True, except my cat always has the carzies! She is the cutest looking evil little thing on the planet! I'm the only one she's nice to. She bites everyone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swear the gates of hell opened up and spit out my little Molly. She's so vicious, it's bad!

TNP Knows how to ride a motorcyle or dirtbike or has at least ridden on one.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 25, 2006)

True.  I have.  Haven't lately though.  

TNP loves the rain.


----------



## medusalox (Dec 25, 2006)

TRUE! Especially thunderstorms!

TNP does not dye his/her hair.


----------



## Raerae (Dec 26, 2006)

False...

I have huge roots haha...  So i NEEd to re-dye it LOL!

TNP - has had a Britney moment getting caught commando!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 28, 2006)

FALSE! :eek2:  No way, no how, never gonna happen! I like wearing underwear, they make me feel safe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I hate thongs and I have one skirt that I usually wear no undies with but it's a below the knee pencil skirt so if someone sees up that they must be trying _really_ hard!

TNP likes camping.


----------



## Raerae (Dec 28, 2006)

FALSE! Haha...  My mom dragged me camping once when I was little.  Thats all the camping I need for a lifetime!

TNP has had Christmas left-overs for dinner the last few days!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 28, 2006)

False:   my fam did Chinese food this year... 

TNP is going to have a long day at work today... Ahhhhhhh i know i am


----------



## Raerae (Dec 28, 2006)

False - My workdays are never obnoxiously long...

TNP likes to wea skirts/dresses, more than pants.


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 28, 2006)

FALSE!

The next poster is a Crazy Cat Lady (or secretly wishes to be).


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 28, 2006)

TRUE! God I am so cat obsessed! If I see any cat, any cat at all, just on the street or anything I squeal and go "oh my god it was so cuuute!" I have a problem. My cat lives at my Mom's house because I live on a super busy street and if she doens't get to go outside she goes ape-shit and starts ripping out window screens and stuff.
I think my obsession has gotten worse since she isn't living with me. I think I will only ever have two cats at the most because I have asthma and I don't think my b/f could deal with more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 See how obsessed I am, I just wrote a whole paragraph about being obsessed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP doesn't want to take their Christmas tree down because it smells too good!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 28, 2006)

True!  And we've only had it up for a little over a week hah.

TNP - Had a seasonal job to pay for presents!


----------



## Raerae (Dec 29, 2006)

False!  I work year round!

TNP has a purring kitty on their lap as they are reading this!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 29, 2006)

False I have a Snoring dog by my side though. 


TNP- Has a new years resolution already planned out


----------



## Raerae (Dec 29, 2006)

False! I dont make New Years resolutions!

TNP is a minority in the area where they live in!


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 29, 2006)

Racially: false. Philosphically: true.

TNP does not know who she will be kissing at midnight on New Year's Eve, but knows she will be kissing SOMEONE!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 29, 2006)

False, I know exactly who I am gonna be kissing! hehe. and I gotta make up for last year when I got smashed and passed out at 11...LOL!!( its not my fault that I like extra rum in my mudslides.. and that they taste like choco-milk)  so he gets twice the love this year.

TNP has plans for new years eve, and knows what they will be wearing


----------



## Raerae (Dec 29, 2006)

False - But it will be something short...

TNP - Hates watching the ball drop.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 31, 2006)

eh, its a little anticlimatic, IMHO.

TNP secretly wants parrot but wouldnt dish up a lot of money for it.


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 31, 2006)

so true! plus, they are so sensitive and i like candles and room sprays.

TNP will get around to writing a New Year's Resolution sometime around mid-January.


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Dec 31, 2006)

False, I hate everything to do with New Year

TNP is planning on going to the cinema this week.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 31, 2006)

True, idk what im gonna watch though

TNP gonna get real drunk on NYE


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 2, 2007)

False.. I did a lil drinking but .. My stomach wasnt up for it (I was told there would be food there, so I didn't eat much,, turns out. no food)
Drinks + empty tummy= angry stomach

TNP- has kept their New Years resolution so far.. (DAY 2!)


----------



## Janice (Jan 2, 2007)

True - My only solidified resolution for '07 was to further develop and strengthen personal relationships. 

TNP wants to find a new job in '07


----------



## claresauntie (Jan 3, 2007)

OMG, so true. having a slightly early mid-life crisis and applying to MAC this week, actually! 

TNP is planning a pregnancy soon...


----------



## Femme (Jan 3, 2007)

False, haha my parents would kill me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP doesn't shower every day..


----------



## Katura (Jan 4, 2007)

False!!! I'm a huge fan of smelling yummy, abd that requires a shower...haha

TNP...Is drinking something from Starbucks...


----------



## Raerae (Jan 4, 2007)

False - But chances are I will be sometime today!

TNP is breaking dress code @ work today!


----------



## shlomit_mp (Jan 4, 2007)

since i'm a freelance, i have no dress code! and i wore a minny skirt for todays meeting! :.)

TNP had matched their socks to their knickers...


----------



## Raerae (Jan 4, 2007)

False - I dont wear socks.  But In that case I guess they match sometimes... LOL!

TNP is feeling depressed.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 4, 2007)

False, no depression- just distress

TNP has some big post Holiday cleaning to do...


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 4, 2007)

True, I have to drag this tree out and my whole house really needs a once over.

TNP has played hooky at some point this week :spy:


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 4, 2007)

Well....I did take half a sick day from work, but sadly I was actually quite sick.  

TNP is reeeeaallly tired of a coworker's drama/gossip/overshares.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 5, 2007)

False, my office is pretty drama free these days, surprisingly.

TNP is ordering take-out or delivery tonight.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 7, 2007)

false. but mmm.....japanese chicken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has some makeup swatches on their hand as they're reading this.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 7, 2007)

true, how funny!

the next person is planning a big super bowl party...


----------



## medusalox (Jan 8, 2007)

False! I don't *do* football, so much.

TNP has a horrible problem with insomnia.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 9, 2007)

true, which is why im up now ... and i dont do football either but im out of q's!

the next person went to blockbuster today and flirted with the manager who was wearing faux alligator shoes in hopes of getting her Confessions of Sociopathic Social Climber rental for free...


----------



## claresauntie (Jan 9, 2007)

TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!

No, just kidding. He wasn't wearing faux alligator shoes...


TNP does not have a single phobia.


----------



## shlomit_mp (Jan 9, 2007)

i wish... i have too many! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  esspecialy from roches, and since an amstaf dog attacked my little dogy, i'm also very scared of wlaking alone with him at night...

tnp lied to his/her mother this morning


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 9, 2007)

False, I can't lie to my Mom. Matter of fact, I feel the need to tell her everything, especially stuff I should get in trouble for. For example I let my b/f open his Christmas gift early and I don't know how I've managed not to tell her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . When I convinced him to open it he kept saying "You're going to tell your Mom and we're both going to be in trouble!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's even been times when something like that has happend and I'm like "Don't tell my Mom." and then I turn around and call her right up and tell her myself haha.

TNP Has tattoos or at least one.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 9, 2007)

True!

the next person really wants to see Pan's Labyrinth...

http://www.panslabyrinth.com/


----------



## medusalox (Jan 9, 2007)

True! OMG true, it looks so good!

TNP is still searching for a perfect pair of shoes.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 9, 2007)

False, I had the perfect pair, but I think I wore them to death...  So I guess it's true as I'm looking for them again!

TNP does their laundry at their parents house!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 10, 2007)

only sometimes, so true i guess

the next person, without looking knows who started this thread...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 13, 2007)

It was you! I saw that when I clicked on the thread,..haha funny how i should randomly notice that, and then It be your question!

TNP- Likes OLD video games. (nintendo,Super nintendo style)


----------



## circe221 (Jan 17, 2007)

True! And I'm talkin' old school Atari Pitfall video games...

TNP has been to Disney World.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 17, 2007)

True~  Thats the one in FLordia Right?

TNP was late to work today because they spent too long on their eyeshadow!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 17, 2007)

False. I was late to work today because I just couldn't drag myself out of bed, haha.

The next person cannot function without their morning cup of coffee...
(I know I sure can't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 18, 2007)

Flase, I usually drink decaf when I get any type of coffee drink, otherwise I feel sick and shake.

TNP really needs to go grocery shopping!


----------



## medusalox (Jan 18, 2007)

True. But only because I have a gift card to my local grocery store, and I just want something free for nothing, hehe!

TNP broke a nail today.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 18, 2007)

False.

TNP ran through the mall naked screaming " VERY FUNNY SCOTTY NOW BEAM DOWN MY CLOTHES"


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 18, 2007)

false, it was actually in the courtyard of work, but good guess!

the next person still has the original Sims installed on their computer...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 18, 2007)

TRUE! o my!! its there, i haven't touched it in a loong time though! 
the problem with me playing the sims is I dont.. ACTUALLY play... I just build stuff.. haha. 

TNP- is freezing right now!


----------



## claresauntie (Jan 18, 2007)

False. Cuddling in front of the fire with my baby girl!

TNP is going on vacation sometime in the next 60 days.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_false, it was actually in the courtyard of work, but good guess!_

 
ROFLMAO


False-I don't even know what a vacation is *sigh*

TNG- is eating chips and salsa and having a nice margarita


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 18, 2007)

False, my god that sounds fabulous!

TNP has bought some hard to find MAC goodies on-line recently


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 18, 2007)

False, unless you count a backup Shooting Star MSF as HTF...then it would be true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP - is madly in love with Tom Brady of the New England Patriots (who, me?  yeah....hehe)


----------



## sharyn (Jan 21, 2007)

false - I am in love a little but not with Tom Brady!!

TNP sold her/his soul to rock'n'roll 

(I read this today on a shirt and I thought it was pretty cool
 cause I _definitely_ did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## shlomit_mp (Jan 21, 2007)

i totally did!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP likes the smell of gas stations


----------



## Phillygirl (Jan 21, 2007)

omg  when I was a young girl I loved the smell of gas stations.

tnp   is  wearing no cosmetics today.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 22, 2007)

true, however today is my first day of trying the Philosophy Make Up Optional kit.... so maybe I will have many more days...

TNP has pictures of their loved ones put up at work....


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 22, 2007)

False...

TNP is not warming up to this cold weather... well its cold in GA


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 23, 2007)

False-it's actually fairly warm in my part of the state (surprisingly enough!) 

TNP is typing in a tree.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 23, 2007)

False, in my bed.

TNP just had fabulous sex!!!


----------



## claresauntie (Jan 23, 2007)

False.

TNP loves fast food!


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 23, 2007)

False. Can't stand the stuff.

TNP wants to go swimming.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 24, 2007)

False... I hate the water, it's always cold...

Unless it's a hot tub...  <3 hot tub's, specially if there filled with hot guys =p  Makes me wanna go on a cruise again lol...  Nothing to do but sit in the hot tub and drink all day LOL!

TNP is planning on getting a mani/petti this week.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 24, 2007)

FALSE

TNP is singing the mash theme song


----------



## f1rewater (Jan 24, 2007)

False - I have never even seen an episode of Mash.


TNP is desperately looking for a new job (like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## Raerae (Jan 24, 2007)

False!  I like my job.

TNP was in a good mood until another person in their life opened their big fat mouth.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 24, 2007)

True

TNP Mooned their next door neighbors (raerae-I KNOW you have)


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 25, 2007)

False, I don't even know my neighbors...

TNP likes Ladytron...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_Pj_scTbZCU


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 25, 2007)

really? False? hehe I gotta admit when I was a teenager we live in a small town and yeah we mooned our neighbors all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ANYWAY 

False. I've tried to get into it and just haven't been able to.

TNP LOVES chineese food


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 25, 2007)

False ew

TNP Loves Chicken Korma and Rice yummy


----------



## Raerae (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 

 
_TNP Mooned their next door neighbors (raerae-I KNOW you have) _

 
Nah!  I flashed my boobs at em though!  j/k rofl!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 25, 2007)

Never had... so neither? Heh.

The next person wants a Burger King.. "the King" mask...


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 25, 2007)

False. That thing is horrifying.


TNP is tivo'ing Grey's Anatomy tonight.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 25, 2007)

false-I dont have Tivo. Im poor.haha

TNP-has ran from the cops (either on foot, or by vehicle)not like avoiding arrest.. but you see them coming. you know your bonfire is illegal so you split as they run towards you.. type of thing.. haha)


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 25, 2007)

false.
I generally misbehave where I know I won't be caught 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






TNP has a hidden stash of caramel delites.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 25, 2007)

False- but can I take yours? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP counted how many drivers in rush hour traffic they saw picking their nose and the number was 20


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 25, 2007)

ew gross. I don't do rush hour traffic.

Hell no you can't have my cookies. I won't even  share those with my kids. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP found a helluva deal on ebay.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 25, 2007)

*holds it up proudly* Yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP answered their door today with curlers in their hair


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 26, 2007)

False, my hair is naturally curly..

TNP visits Craiglist's Rants and Raves daily...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 1, 2007)

Flase....... 

TNP is getting ready for work this morning


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_TNP is getting ready for work this morning_

 
Nope. I'm already at work.

TNP is afraid of frogs.


----------



## medusalox (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_
TNP is afraid of frogs._

 
False. I love things others would deem creepy.

TNP is going on vacation soon.


----------



## sharyn (Feb 1, 2007)

False - I prolly wont have a single day off work till september 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP looooooves fast food (and hates salad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Raerae (Feb 1, 2007)

FALSE!  I eat it, but only because of the lack of easy meal options around my work...

TNP - wore a mini-skirt today!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 2, 2007)

False, I wish- but work would never allow it

The next person has the day off today...


----------



## Raerae (Feb 2, 2007)

FALSE!  Posting from work!

TNP - is doing something fun tonight.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 2, 2007)

false -Grocery shopping is not fun. 

TNP- Is going camping soon


----------



## Raerae (Feb 3, 2007)

FALSE!  I HATE camping.  Parents dragged me camping when i was younger, NEVER again! haha.

TNP got an excellent review at work by their manager.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 5, 2007)

False. I don't have a manager. LOL

TNP is drinking a martini while watching MASH


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 

 
_TNP is drinking a martini while watching MASH_

 
Now _that's _random! That is FALSE. 

TNP is sporting pink lipstick today.


----------



## sharyn (Feb 5, 2007)

False!!! I had nude lipgloss...but a bit of Lustering l/s sounds good now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP came home very very late last saturday night


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 5, 2007)

And be too tired to miss Super Bowl Sunday? Hell no! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP team won on Super Bowl Sunday.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 5, 2007)

False!  I didn't even know who won until people were talking about it at work.

TNP - is going to see, "Because I said so" this week with their Mom!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 5, 2007)

False, aww I should though I'm going to visit my Mom this weekend...

which brings me to my next question-

TNP is going to visit one or both of their parents this weekend...


----------



## Raerae (Feb 5, 2007)

False!  I'm seeing them this Wednesday!  Well my Mom anyways.

TNP has not worn a pair of closed-toed shoes so far this year!


----------



## TheRitz (Feb 5, 2007)

fales, but i am a flip flop fanatic!

the next person is in love like me =-]


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 5, 2007)

True, I'm crazy in love :teehee: .
P.S. I stayed out until 4:45am on sat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

TNP wishes the weather were more wintery.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 6, 2007)

FALSE! It's Cold here in GA and we never see snow here so we're just fine.

TNP is afraid of the dark.


----------



## sharyn (Feb 6, 2007)

True, I still sleep with a light on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP owns an Elvis Presley record


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 6, 2007)

True! 

TNP hero is George Harrison


----------



## Raerae (Feb 7, 2007)

FALSE!  George who?

TNP has their belly pierced.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 9, 2007)

False

TNP has no piercings not even their ears..


----------



## Raerae (Feb 9, 2007)

False!  I have my ears and belly done =p

TNP has designer jeans.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 9, 2007)

TRUE!! ...(religion!) haha. that worked out well. 

TNP- Has to go to the Dentist Next week


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 9, 2007)

False.  Went this week. 

TNP wishes it would snow.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 10, 2007)

TRUE TRUE TRUE!!! i live in so. cal and i would kill for some freaking seasons!!

TNP- has fabulous v-day plans


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 10, 2007)

Sadly, that is false. I have no plans. 

TNP is hauling some make-up this weekend. (I know I am!)


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 12, 2007)

Perhaps <3

TNP wishes for a Cirque du Soleil Mac collection..


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 12, 2007)

False.

the next person wishes they had a boyfriend for valentines day...


----------



## sharyn (Feb 12, 2007)

False - I haaaaate Valeneffingtinesday, with or without b/f

TNP likes guys with tattoos and/or piercings (I know I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## soleil1109 (Feb 12, 2007)

True... sadly, by bf is afraid of needles. Oh well, more tats and holes for me I guess. 

TNP thinks computer nerds are HAWT! (Mine is.)


----------



## Raerae (Feb 12, 2007)

False~  You can have the dorks.

TNP ~ <3's saki-bomb parties.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 14, 2007)

LOl False i dont even know what that is........ bwuahahhahahahah

TNP is enjoying their morning so far....... i know i am


----------



## Janice (Feb 14, 2007)

True

TNP has something naughty planned for a valentines surprise.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 14, 2007)

LOl Janice......... im not going to answer that b.c a Lady never tells..... lol buwhahahahhaha (cough cough....... true) lol

TNP:  is watching (backyardigans..) gheeez kids i tell ya im stuck watching cartoons all the time


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 14, 2007)

false. 

TNP has on Valentine's undies!


----------



## Raerae (Feb 14, 2007)

False!  They have pink on em thuogh =p

TNP recieved a 10lb chocolate bar today!


----------



## Holly (Feb 14, 2007)

False, i got a necklace with a heart pendant on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp is goin out for dinner tonight


----------



## uopgirlie (Feb 17, 2007)

False!

The next person has been in a cat-fight/girl-fight!


----------



## joycol (Feb 18, 2007)

False!  

TNP has more than 10 pairs of black shoes.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 19, 2007)

False

TNP Likes Guns N Roses

(Axl Rose *witwoo!* lol)


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 20, 2007)

True, GNR are awesome.

TNP doens't want to have children.


----------



## crunchiee (Feb 22, 2007)

false..i love children esp. when they are not naughty=))

TNP feels like having chocolates for a snack


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 22, 2007)

True - eating choccy raisins right now lol

TNP feels like having some alcohol


----------



## uopgirlie (Feb 23, 2007)

soooooooooooo TRUE!  Midterms are killing me this week, but tomorrow it will all go away with a couple of drinks - HA!

TNP is going to buy MAC this weekend! =)


----------



## DevinGirl (Feb 26, 2007)

*More than likely false.*






*TNP hates bugs!*


----------



## Raerae (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DevinGirl* 

 
_*More than likely false.*





*TNP hates bugs!*_

 
TRUE ~ Hah... BUUUUUUUT ~ Depends on where the bug is, and who I'm with.  I love it when we find spiders in the office.  Besides the 1/2 second spaz that happens when I first see it, it's an escuse to bug the guy down the hall who is SOOOOOOO cute to come squash it HAHA!

TNP Is not thrilled with most of the new collections in stock at her favorite clothing stores this season.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 26, 2007)

TRUE!!! what the hell! everything is so.. ick!! 

TNP- is getting a headache!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 26, 2007)

False, I rarely get them honestly

TNP is not a fan of chocolate...


----------



## sharyn (Feb 27, 2007)

False - besides MAC, it's my biggest addiction


TNP knows has tattoos that he/she doesnt like anymore/wants to get rid of


----------



## soleil1109 (Feb 27, 2007)

False! I love my tatties... I already have ideas for my next one(s).

TNP prefers rainy weather over sunny weather


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 1, 2007)

True - "You know I love it when the music's bad/why it feels so good to feel so sad/I'm only happy when it rains" (couldn't resist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

TNP Would give up an ear to steal from the Vogue accessory closet.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emma_Frost* 

 
_TNP Would give up an ear to steal from the Vogue accessory closet._

 
How you gonna wear all the cute earrings with 1 ear =p

Give up like a pinky toe or something!  Least you can wear narrower shoes =p


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 6, 2007)

True i supposed, cant hear out of it lol

TNP has an urge to play music at full blast despite people sleeping in the house


----------



## Monica (Mar 7, 2007)

So true...

The next person used to love New Kids on the Block...


----------



## Rubiez (Mar 9, 2007)

false!

the next person has never been to a country in asia.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 9, 2007)

True- I have never been to any country's in Asia. Asia hasn't ever really sparked any interest in me.

TNP- Has broken more than One bone.


----------



## zori (Mar 9, 2007)

False. Never broken any bones. 

TNP - Must have a caffeine fix in the morning


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 17, 2007)

True! Must...have...redbul...

TNP Likes the smell of gasoline.


----------



## Holly (Mar 17, 2007)

False!

TNP will be drinkin green beer on St. Pattys Day!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 17, 2007)

False!

TNP has painted their nails recently. (i just slicked on some MAC NightFall on mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## dmenchi (Mar 17, 2007)

true!
TNP speak two languages (exept spanish)


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 17, 2007)

False! I'm fluent in Arabic, English, and Italian. (haha 3!)
Can understand Russian very well. Currently taking French in school.

TNP Can speak 2 languages (except Spanish)


----------



## ColourDuJour (Mar 18, 2007)

falso. (i did take 4 yrs of spanish in H.S.... wasted though. haha)

the next person would eat poop flavored brownies rather than brownies that taste like poop =]


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 19, 2007)

false!

the next person dislikes hot cereal..


----------



## sharyn (Mar 22, 2007)

True - i hate cereals.







 rofl this inspired me...

TNP is a cereal killer


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 22, 2007)

True. I like to "kill" my bran with milk in the morning. But I am not a serial killer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has had a threesome


----------



## medusalox (Mar 23, 2007)

False. Only in my head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has recently thought about breaking up with his/her significant other.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_Only in my head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Glad i'm not the only one =p


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_False. Only in my head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has recently thought about breaking up with his/her significant other._

 

False 

The next person knows absolutely nothing about me

psssst Raerae you're not playing right ya big meanie head


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trunkmonkey* 

 
_ 
The next person knows absolutely nothing about me
_

 
Sorta true, but I do know you are a bit quick to wave a wrench.

TNP is addicted to Diet Coke w/ Lime.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 26, 2007)

ew. false. yick.

TNP loves the smell of clorine.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 26, 2007)

Ahhh in a sick way YES...  POOL/ SUMMER/ BIKINIS

TNP wants to go see 300?


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 26, 2007)

ehh. false. I don't care one way or the other.

tnp hates washing dishes.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Mar 26, 2007)

_*False...I don't mind washing dishes at all.  Laundry is the chore I HATE (hubby does it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

TNP is SCUBA certified....
*_


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Mar 26, 2007)

False

TNP sometimes fantasizes about chucking it all and pulling a Thelma and Louise


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 26, 2007)

false. I like my life.

TNP wants a drastic haircut.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 26, 2007)

Semi true... i thought about it last week.. dunno if that counts

TNP hates the taste of Root Bear?


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 26, 2007)

TRUE!

TNP wants a sammich from quiznos.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 27, 2007)

True.. wow its been so long since ive had Quiznos

TNP is ready for spring break... Yippy a house full of kids..lol


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 27, 2007)

hell yes!

TNP is needing a good long sleep


----------



## sharyn (Mar 28, 2007)

False - I'm already on spring break and sleep late every single day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP sleeps with socks on 


(what the ... how did I come up with this?!:whattha: )


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 28, 2007)

True!

TNP is drooling over Axl Rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 he's so hawt


----------



## sharyn (Apr 2, 2007)

FALSE!!!

TNP identifies with a character from the simpsons (if TRUE, please tell us which)


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 2, 2007)

Flase... 
TNP is wondering where the Sun went.."im ready to go swimming"


----------



## medusalox (Apr 5, 2007)

TRUE! It's freakin' snowing here...wtf? This better be the last snowstorm in good ol' Wisconsin until at least October. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is a really good liar.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 5, 2007)

_*True...but I really don't lie ever (ok ok...mayyybe I've been known to downplay my MAC buying "No, baby, I only spent $100 dollars (innocent eyes)".

TNP LOVES WWII history....*_


----------



## xMsSassyx (Apr 5, 2007)

false

TNP loves to exercise?


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 5, 2007)

True, although I only rmemeber that I love it when I actually make myself do it!

TNP likes to garden


----------



## sharyn (Apr 5, 2007)

False. Eeeeew nature.

TNP thinks home decoration is a pain in the *** and keeps it to a minimum.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 9, 2007)

_*False..I LOVE to decorate my home, and take great pride in the appearance, and making it reflect 'me'..IMO, a home *should be* a reflection of the loves and tastes of the owners (end of speech
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...

TNP has had a Tonsillectomy....*_


----------



## MACisME (Apr 9, 2007)

false, i dont even know that that means..

TNP shopped at mac in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 9, 2007)

True!

TNP has alot of vinyl records


----------



## Raerae (Apr 9, 2007)

False - I dont think i've really ever seen a vinyl record lol...

TNP - is sooooooooo tired from work today..


----------



## sharyn (Apr 12, 2007)

False - thank god for spring break

TNP likes to wear lots of jewelery and accessoirs


----------



## Raerae (Apr 13, 2007)

Kinda True...

I have 4 bracelets that I never take off, one is the first bracelet ever given to me, the second is from my best friend, the third was my grandma's that I inherited when she passed, and the fouth was given to me by my Mom, it's a charm bracelet.  There all thin silver bracelets, so there not crazy wild hehe.

I do like pretty rings, earrings and necklaces too though, i switch those up all the time.

TNP - is useing Cucumber Melon body lotion today!


----------



## mena22787 (Apr 13, 2007)

Oooh i'm so getting in on this!

False!  I'm too lazy to put lotion on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP-thinks that the best time to eat ice cream is in the winter  (i just ate some
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kimmy (Apr 13, 2007)

false hahaha i hate the cold...so i'm all about hot food in the winter time.

tnp hates wearing socks.


----------



## Raerae (Apr 13, 2007)

TRUE!  I avoid closed toed shoes with a passion!

TNP - Wants a Brazillian for the summer time, but is still too scared to get one ;p


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 14, 2007)

LOL False.. I keep a Brazillian all year long.. and that was way TMFI lol

TNP wants Baskin Robins Ice Cream.. .oh yea yummers


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 18, 2007)

False. Not a big dairy fan.

TNP Loves cuddly little puppies


----------



## Raerae (Apr 18, 2007)

FALSE! - Cuddly little kittens please!

TNP - is looking forward to summertime.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 18, 2007)

False. I burn easily and we're spending the summer at the shore.

TNP sings along to their car radio.


----------



## Raerae (Apr 22, 2007)

True!  And I dont care if your in the car while I do it!

TNP likes the rain, but only when their inside.


----------



## triccc (Apr 22, 2007)

true!!

TNP hates zucchini


----------



## Raerae (Apr 23, 2007)

FALES!  I <3 the fried zuccini's at Carl's Jr hehe...

TNP wants to change their hair color, but isn't sure what color.


----------



## vcarina88x (Apr 24, 2007)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 'bittersweet chocolate' with platinum slices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP would describe themselves as an Extrovert...


----------



## Raerae (Apr 25, 2007)

Me....?  Never! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is still eating easter candy...


----------



## Suzyn (Apr 27, 2007)

False... Diet time!

TNP has seen any of Maynard J Keenan's bands in concert..


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 30, 2007)

nope.

the next person has eaten cereal with water?


----------



## Raerae (May 1, 2007)

False, i dont live in the ghetto...

TNP - Has lightened 1 foundation shade or more in the last year!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 2, 2007)

False

TNP loves doing photography work


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 3, 2007)

False, but I do love to be photographed

TNP has gotten so drunk they threw up


----------



## Suzyn (May 4, 2007)

Errr... sad to say its true
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP Has vacationed across the country.
(lame I know, but Im bored)


----------



## KAIA (May 5, 2007)

true!

the next person speaks more than one language...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 6, 2007)

True, I speak russian and english

TNP is addicted to video games


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 7, 2007)

True, total WoW addict here.

TNP Likes long drives.


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 9, 2007)

True I do, especially at night.

TNP is a women and has tried to pee standing up to see what it was like.


----------



## hoemygosh (May 9, 2007)

True. It was horribly unsuccessful


TNP has gone to a blink 182 concert?


----------



## Suzyn (May 9, 2007)

False.

TNP has been to a hockey game.


----------



## Pirate (May 13, 2007)

False.

TNP spends more money on makeup than on food.


----------



## Urbana (May 13, 2007)

no way


tnp is on a diet


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 17, 2007)

True, getting ready for vacation in Croatia XD

TNP Has been studying for class this past week.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 17, 2007)

False, done with finals=== yay!!

TNP loves tomato basil soup..


----------



## triccc (May 17, 2007)

False! broccoli cheese for me


TNP is allergic to cats


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 17, 2007)

False, our dorm has an orange/white cat named Atomic. She's sooo cute.

TNP Likes Mexican food.


----------



## Bernadette (May 18, 2007)

TRUE!!!! I'm from San Diego and am from the town most southwesternly closest to Mexico. I had Mexican food twice today!!!!

TNP is having an AMAZING day!!!!


----------



## Raerae (May 18, 2007)

true - TGIF

TNP is snacking right now.


----------



## Suzyn (May 22, 2007)

False

TNP loves *stuffed* animals!!!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (May 29, 2007)

True!

TNP spent over $200 on Moonbathe.


----------



## Shimmer (May 29, 2007)

False, and if I did I would be in trouble.

TNP is really sore.


----------



## triccc (Jun 4, 2007)

False.


TNP likes the taste of postage stamps


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 5, 2007)

False- not particularly.

TNP knows what "CP" stands for in "User CP"...


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 6, 2007)

Control Panel?

tnp likes to walk around the house naked


----------



## landonsmother (Jun 6, 2007)

FALSE!

TNP has never been to Maui, Hawaii.


----------



## KAIA (Jun 8, 2007)

true. 

TNP doesn't know how to walk on high heels...


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jun 12, 2007)

False, I love heels.

TNP likes to dance around their room when no one else is there.


----------



## triccc (Jun 12, 2007)

True, I do it when people are here too.

TNP has been through a hurricane


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 18, 2007)

False, never.

The next person sings in the shower, in the car, in the kitchen, etc.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 18, 2007)

True.

The next person had amazing sex this morning.


----------



## ShariTookUrMan (Jun 19, 2007)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (damn, I had to answer this one, right?)

The next person has an annoying little brother


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 19, 2007)

False (3 annoying little sisters though)

The next person has a bold hairstyle/color.


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 20, 2007)

False... Unfortunetly.  I wish! My situation won't allow me to
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has shot a gun while wearing bright RED l/s!!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 21, 2007)

True. That would be me!

TNP owns a pair of heels higher than 4 inches


----------



## SuSana (Jun 21, 2007)

False!  Too high for me.

TNP bought all the c-shock shadows.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jun 21, 2007)

False, I only bought half the C-Shock shadows

TNP had a crush on someone from Saved By The Bell


----------



## triccc (Jun 21, 2007)

True, OH Zack!


TNP snores really loud!


----------



## SuSana (Jun 21, 2007)

True...but only when I'm sick

TNP has never been a bridesmaid.


----------



## ChiCindy (Jun 21, 2007)

TRUE!

TNP had something surgically enhanced.


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 24, 2007)

False.

TNP loves the movie Labyrinth, from the 80's w/ David Bowie...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Suzyn* 

 
_False.

TNP loves the movie Labyrinth, from the 80's w/ David Bowie..._

 
True! i love the Labyrinth.

TNP likes to write in a diary/journal.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 26, 2007)

False, haven't done it in a while... but I guess I do "like it" so True?

TNP watches the Discovery Channel regularly..


----------



## badkittekitte (Jun 26, 2007)

false...my addiction is the food network

tnp slept in this morning


----------



## SuSana (Jun 26, 2007)

false...unless you call 5:30 am sleeping in.

tnp works in an office.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 27, 2007)

True

TNP likes to be spanked!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 27, 2007)

true- only when deserved lol

TNP likes the smell of gasoline


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 27, 2007)

False

TNP wears granny panties


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 27, 2007)

I have my laundry days =/

TNP has had a manicure or pedicure within the last week...


----------



## mommymac (Jun 27, 2007)

True
TNP has hunted for food.


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Jun 28, 2007)

False

TNP had a schadenfreude(pleasure taken from someone else's misfortune) over a friend


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 9, 2007)

true, you have too but you wont admit it!

TNP has spent many a night online til the wee hours in the morning for no apparent reason at all


----------



## frocher (Jul 10, 2007)

True, I am an insomniac.   TNP lives in a Metropolitan area.


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 14, 2007)

Kinda true. I live in one of the boroughs of NYC.

TNP is in the age group 13-18


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 14, 2007)

yes! 14, 15 in Sept.

tnp has a dog as a pet...


----------



## Katura (Jul 17, 2007)

False...But I'm looking for an English Bulldog!!!

TNP....has eaten Sea Urchin Sushi!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 17, 2007)

false! i love eel though

TNP ... have met someone off the internet


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 18, 2007)

True! I have met a few people of the internet. A couple have ended up becoming really good friends.

TNP is currently at work,but not working


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 20, 2007)

TRUE everyday!  Nothing to do at work.

TNP has been to the Philippines


----------



## greentwig (Jul 20, 2007)

No I havent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP.......has been on shark tours in hawaii....


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jul 23, 2007)

False, I want to go to Hawaii though!

TNP has eaten a cupcake in the last month.


----------



## SuSana (Jul 23, 2007)

False, sounds good though.

TNP played sports in high school


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 23, 2007)

TRUE! kickline, volleyball and track

TNP sleeps with a stuffed animal


----------



## jakluk4 (Jul 25, 2007)

true.....well sometimes.....when my 3 year old leaves his lil stuffed babies in my bed, we sometimes find a stray
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP is married


----------



## Hilly (Jul 25, 2007)

False-- just engaged!

TNP has stinky feet!!!


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 30, 2007)

True
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I know thats gross, but only when I wear cheap leather like sandles

TNP You're from Dallas, Texas


----------



## Marielle001 (Jul 30, 2007)

False. Jersey girl.

TNP has a crush on Chuck Norris.


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Jul 31, 2007)

False!!!  

The next person's boyfriend cried over "The Notebook"


----------



## frocher (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SnowWhiteQueen* 

 
_False!!!  

The next person's boyfriend cried over "The Notebook"_

 

False, never heard of The Notebook .

TNP lives on the Coast.


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 3, 2007)

Um... which Coast? Well, I don't live on any Coast, so what does it matter? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, FALSE.

TNP is *not *allergic to poison ivy.


----------



## kalest (Aug 13, 2007)

False, isn't everybody? 

tnp is a mac junkie


----------



## avocadolover (Aug 13, 2007)

absolutely true true true.

The next person can't swim.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 14, 2007)

False...I miss the beach...especially when i used to live in Hawaii!!

TNP has done a cross-country trip by car.


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 14, 2007)

False.

TNP owns between 20-30 MAC Eyeshadows.


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 14, 2007)

False! I own way  more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP couldn't sleep after watching _The Ring_


----------



## Hilly (Aug 14, 2007)

Falso-
Never saw it lol. 

TNP is obsessed with Target!


----------



## zori (Aug 14, 2007)

False - don't have a Target here

TNP has never been to the Caribbean


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 14, 2007)

False---but I'd love to go if anyone would like to plan a trip for me with all expenses paid! haha

TNP knows or knew how to play an instrument


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 14, 2007)

True. Piano for 8 years.

The next persons fav color is pink.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 15, 2007)

True

The next person loves to sleep in the nude.


----------



## frocher (Aug 15, 2007)

True.

TNP prefers the beach to the mountains.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 15, 2007)

True.  I love swimming and chilling out at the beach.

TNP has went to Europe for holiday.


----------



## Damara (Aug 15, 2007)

true, went to italy this summer, though I actually live in Europe...

TNP doesn't eat fish


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 16, 2007)

False - I love some me some grilled Salmon

TNP is guilty of owning a Backstreet Boys CD


----------



## ndn-ista (Aug 16, 2007)

False!

The next person has worn Monday undies on Tuesday...eh and Wednesday! lol.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_false

the next person is a virgin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, a middle-aged one, too!
There's nothing wrong with me; I just do my best to live in accordance with my religious beliefs.

The next person has had a really bad haircut.


----------



## Eliza1985 (Aug 16, 2007)

True

You have had a bad candle.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 16, 2007)

False!  I don't think any of my candles have ever been bad, but then again, never know what their doing when I leave the house!

TNP is getting cosmetic surgery in 3 weeks.


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 16, 2007)

False

TNP gets their eyebrows waxed and shaped on a regular basis


----------



## wahine (Aug 16, 2007)

(SO) True!

TNP just spent $200 on his/her MAC haulage yesterday.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 16, 2007)

Fasle. Damn, I WISH!!! With 3 kids I can never and will never spend that much on a haul.

TNP had stolen makeup from one of her girl friend traincase.


----------



## supernova (Aug 17, 2007)

False

The next person is sipping an alcoholic beverage...


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 17, 2007)

False...but I will be in a couple of weeks with some friends in TN.

TNP is a vegetarian


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 17, 2007)

False.

TNP is looking at threads on Spectra instead of working


----------



## frocher (Aug 17, 2007)

True.

TNP has big plans tonight.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 17, 2007)

Kind of true. I work the hotline tonight, but then my bf is taking me on a date!!! Sushi!!

TNP is saving up for Blue Storm!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 20, 2007)

False....hoping that they won't sell out in the first week so I can buy stuff the following week when I get paid.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP  has moved 4 times or more in their life.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 21, 2007)

false

TNP fav food is fried chicken


----------



## amazed527 (Aug 24, 2007)

False

TNP- is an only child.


----------



## ndn-ista (Aug 24, 2007)

True! I get bored though...=/


TNP is getting crunked tonight and prob won't remember a thing tommorrow!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 24, 2007)

Falso-I'm on a diet!! Boooo

TNP has at least 3 designer purses!


----------



## Raerae (Aug 24, 2007)

True ~ But all 3 are from Isabella Fiore

TNP is ticklish only when they want to be


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 25, 2007)

False

TNP is in love


----------



## amazed527 (Aug 28, 2007)

True!

TNP- was a tom boy


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Aug 30, 2007)

Lol..yes i use to be

TNP hates the smell of gas


----------



## jadedragonfly (Sep 5, 2007)

True!

The next person is engaged!


----------



## nunu (Sep 5, 2007)

False!

TNP is broke


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Sep 5, 2007)

TRUE!

tnp watches way too much tv


----------



## StArCaNdY (Sep 6, 2007)

False!

TNP loves chocolate


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Sep 6, 2007)

Its okay..
TNP favorite color is purple


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 6, 2007)

false!

TNP has more than one pet


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 7, 2007)

true!

TNP has a secret crush on her friend's bf...


----------



## jadedragonfly (Sep 7, 2007)

False!

The next person looooooves diamonds!


----------



## logan44103 (Sep 7, 2007)

true!

TNP loves to gamble in Vegas!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 9, 2007)

never have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 not old enough yet haha.

tnp likes peanut butter and jelly...


----------



## jadedragonfly (Sep 10, 2007)

True! YUMMM!

The next person plays mandolin.


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 10, 2007)

false 

tnp has a tattoo XD


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 12, 2007)

True, I have some bigs ones. I'm going to have sleeves and have all of the larger pieces from the elbow down on my left arm done.

TNP, has crazy colored hair.


----------



## meiming (Sep 18, 2007)

false

the next person is a nerd...


----------



## CaraAmericana (Sep 19, 2007)

True! lol

TNP sells her blood in order to buy MAC


----------



## nunu (Sep 25, 2007)

LMAO!!!
FALSE

bt i would have done it if im not scared of needles :S

TNP loves burgers


----------



## Hilly (Sep 25, 2007)

KInda true and kinda false-- Im trying to eat veggie burgers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes to wear glitter


----------



## Makeupguy (Sep 26, 2007)

True

TNP likes to flirt


----------



## frocher (Sep 26, 2007)

Absolutely true, I am a huge flirt.

TNP loves their job.


----------



## nunu (Sep 29, 2007)

i don't have a job!

TNP loves vintage


----------



## logan44103 (Sep 29, 2007)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person likes salads


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 5, 2007)

True

TNP has a red car.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 10, 2007)

False.
This person is eco friendly and takes the bus or hoofs it.

TNP has used a fake ID at one time.....


----------



## nunu (Oct 10, 2007)

False! i don't have the heart to do it LOL

TNP likes pasta


----------



## frocher (Oct 10, 2007)

True.     TNP already has plans for the Holidays.


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 11, 2007)

not yet(N)

TNP has tattoos


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 15, 2007)

false, because i only have one.... ok ok true =)

TNP has tried on their full halloween costume at least once this week...


----------



## nunu (Oct 20, 2007)

FALSE but that reminds me that i should think of something soon!

TNP gets drunk easily


----------



## user46 (Oct 20, 2007)

FALSO!

the next person smells


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 23, 2007)

TRUE I SMELL LIKE ROSES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has a weird crush on Louis Anderson


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE!
who is he anyways? LOL

TNP...has masturbated


(this is fun! haha)


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 2, 2007)

True, tried just not spontanous enough


TNP does not wipe, prefers drip drying after urination


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, but I have had to drip dry b4 while using a public washroom that ran outta toilet paper!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP.....has peed in the shower b4


----------



## kyashi (Nov 2, 2007)

false - but I heard its better for you (don't ask me where I heard this)

TNP - goes crazy for chocolate


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 2, 2007)

MOSTLY FALSE, but true sometimes...u kno, the once in a while sweet tooth

TNP....sleep with stuffed animals/toys


----------



## LRG (Nov 2, 2007)

false! .. they're in my room..just not on my bed

TNP loves taking pics of themselves!


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 2, 2007)

uhhh...SO TRUE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 teehehehee....blame the FOTD forum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP....has seen their parents making babies


----------



## pinkular (Nov 2, 2007)

False (Thank God!)HAHA

TNP would spent their last few dollars on MAC makeup instead of a meal...


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 4, 2007)

well false because I can't use MAC make-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but true because I would buy some kind of make-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP went out as something "sexy" for Halloween...cause I know I didn't...


----------



## Hilly (Nov 4, 2007)

true...I was sporty spice!

TNP is on a diet


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 5, 2007)

TRUE....I JUST ATE KFC. IT'S CALLED THE KFC DIET.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP...has kissed a person of the same sex


----------



## wolfsong (Nov 5, 2007)

True, many times (symptom of being bi!)

TNP has worn a dog lead to a club


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 5, 2007)

False but I have worn a cat collar just for the hell of it... on more than one occasion.

The next person has a shoe fetish.


----------



## LRG (Nov 5, 2007)

TRUE.. too bad my funds generally support my mac fetish before my shoe fetish.

TNP.. works out on a regular basis


----------



## OliviaChristine (Nov 5, 2007)

False. I never work out (unless you count fork/beer to mouth reps as a workout!), but I hope to change that soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP believes in aliens/ufos.


----------



## nymphetamine (Nov 6, 2007)

True!!  It's the only explanation for so much... lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a pet with a human name...


----------



## kyashi (Nov 7, 2007)

false: unfortunately no pets .. 

tnp refuses to leave the comfort of their own home w/o makeup on (anything more than lipgloss and mascara) .. and has never done so, since they started wearing makeup ..


----------



## noturavgurl (Nov 7, 2007)

TRUE!!!!
The next person has on chipped nail polish.


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 8, 2007)

FALSE, JUST DID MY NAILS YESTERDAY HEHE

TNP...has found "THE ONE"


----------



## .k. (Nov 8, 2007)

False, but still looking!

TNP has more than $500 worth of MAC


----------



## captodometer (Nov 8, 2007)

Sad but true
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has been arrested


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 8, 2007)

False, though I've been pretty damn close to it.

TNP has a really odd phobia.


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 15, 2007)

Kind of... I have an unnatural fear of braking my ankles.... 

TNP is wearing stretchy pants for Thanksgiving dinner...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 15, 2007)

False.  Regular trousers keep me from eating too much.  

TNP has seen 'Tila Tequila's Shot at Love' and fears for the future of our country, planet and mankind.


----------



## alien21xx (Nov 16, 2007)

False. What's 'Tila Tequila's Shot at Love'? I'm so lost! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is having a baby!


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 17, 2007)

False. My orifices aren't prepared for that kind of expulsion.

TNP loves going to 7-11.


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 18, 2007)

lol, nope 

TNP has low self-esteem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





btw, does anyone know any good books for that? :S


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 20, 2007)

False, I do not. Thankfully I have me head in the right place.

TNP has lived in another country other than the one they were born in.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 20, 2007)

falso- but i do live in another state and another region from where I was born.

TNP is gassy lol


----------



## Briar (Nov 20, 2007)

Ack!  Sad but true... I have IBS so there ya go.

TNP loves to write erotic fiction.


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 22, 2007)

FALSE! wrote enough essays in university to traumatize me for life. lol

TNP sees snow outside their window! (we had our first snowfall today in T.O 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## velvett21 (Nov 23, 2007)

False...I'm in NYC and we haven't had any yet. Thank goodness.

TNP has smelly feet.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Nov 24, 2007)

This sounds fun, I'd love to join in


----------



## choozen1ne (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *velvett21* 

 
_False...I'm in NYC and we haven't had any yet. Thank goodness.

TNP has smelly feet._

 

Not really 
TNP  spent too much money at black friday sales


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choozen1ne* 

 
_Not really 
TNP  spent too much money at black friday sales_

 
False, have only bought 1 gift and it was on-line (I'm lazy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP

GOING OUT OF STATE FOR CHRISTMAS


----------



## GlamDazzled (Nov 25, 2007)

False - So far that's not in the plans.

TNP wants to visit the moon one day?


----------



## choozen1ne (Nov 25, 2007)

False - I could not deal with being a the space ship that long 

TNP will start Christmas shopping the  week of Christmas


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 26, 2007)

False, i still don't have a job, so my Mum will determine that 

TNP likes...no loves rock music XD


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Nov 26, 2007)

False..It depends if it's hard rock or rock. rock yes, hard rock, no.

TNP
Your married & hubby doesnt understand being addicted to MAC


----------



## Hilly (Nov 28, 2007)

Kind of true...he thinks it's a waste lol

TNP had braces on their teeth


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 28, 2007)

true...twice!!

TNP's hair is not their natural hair color.


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 28, 2007)

True. I'm naturally dark brown, right now it's black.

TNP thinks they have a cute butt.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Nov 29, 2007)

Ha true. Sometimes.

TNP wears or wore color contacts.


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 29, 2007)

True, I wear grey every once in a while.

Likes to eat candy..sometimes too much.


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 29, 2007)

um, well false...i've stopped for a while now...

TNP has an ipod


----------



## fingie (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh I want to play!

False (Although I hope to get an Ipod Touch for Xmas)

TNP has ridden a horse


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 30, 2007)

True.  One of my jobs as a teenager was working stables at a race track.

TNP has ridden a camel.


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 1, 2007)

ahaha, false

TNP has recently changed their hair


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Dec 1, 2007)

True, had to cut it short (2 inch's long) and now wearing a great thick wig!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 3, 2007)

^ you forgot to do a statement for the next person 

I'l start again i guess 

TNP uses Crystal Light


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Dec 3, 2007)

Lol, I Did Forget. I Use To Use It But Dont Any More.

Tnp Has All Your X-mas Shopping Done


----------



## silversuniverse (Dec 4, 2007)

I wanna join in!

Definitely false!  If I had my shopping done everyone would know what they got XD  I'm so bad at surprises.

TNP hates surprises.


----------



## MelodyKat (Dec 4, 2007)

TRUE....its like keeping things secret from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes peanut butter and banana sandwiches!


----------



## MelodyKat (Dec 4, 2007)

TRUE....its like keeping things secret from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes peanut butter and banana sandwiches!


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 4, 2007)

False, I never had them!

TNP has eaten frog legs.


----------



## Bonbonroz (Dec 4, 2007)

Wanna play! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Definitely false! (yeah, the fact I'm French doesn't mean I eat frog legs lol)

TNP loves having bath with a lot of bubbles!


----------



## user79 (Dec 4, 2007)

Def true! Love my LUSH bubble baths.

TNP likes corn on the cob.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Dec 4, 2007)

Love it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

TNP   Use to eat fried balonoa (sp?) sandwichs when a kid


----------



## Hilly (Dec 4, 2007)

False...BUT I ate a lot of Spam!

TNP has hairy toes


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 4, 2007)

lol, well, kinda...stupid genes from my dad...grr!

um, TNP would do modeling if he/she could


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 4, 2007)

true! in fact i'm entering a model competition. I hope i win...


the next person has had sex with larry craig in a bathroom stall! jk

the next person would take their grandma to a rock concert.


----------



## user79 (Dec 5, 2007)

False. I only have 1 grandma still alive and I can't stand her, she's a mean old woman.


TNP has gone skinny dipping with a member of the opposite sex!


----------



## Jot (Dec 5, 2007)

yep i'm guilty of that one i'm affraid.

TNP isn't full of cold at this minute and feeling yukky


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 5, 2007)

false... but i can feel one comin!

the next lovely person would shrink down in height by 5 inches for 1 million bucks!


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 6, 2007)

FALSE!!! I'm already 5 feet!! are u mental!!?? lol

TNP has had anal sex and loved it


----------



## Divinity (Dec 6, 2007)

True!  It is a humbling experience, but an awesome one too.

TNP is or has been a stripper at some point.


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 6, 2007)

False. I've done sex work (fetish stuff mainly) but never been an exotic dancer.

TNP hates veggies.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 6, 2007)

false....I like most veggies...except peppers! blech!

TNP is going to get drunk this weekend


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 6, 2007)

TRUE! woohoo! underage drinking! yeah!!! bring on the keg.. baby!!! partaayyy
no.. i'm a good girl. 

the next most awesomest sexy person would touch a dead person. ( i could never do that. it would creep me out!!!)


----------



## josunie (Dec 6, 2007)

sure! I wouldn't massage the body but I would touch it. 

The next person would eat their pet dog/cat/hamster/fish/gerbil if there was no more food left on earth...


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't have my cats anymore, but I would nevere ever do that :s

TNP has going to at least one Christmas party already


----------



## user79 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll say true because I usually do, but I don't know yet for sure.

TNP is wearing a bright coloured nailpolish right now!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 7, 2007)

Kinda true...I'm wearing purple on my toes!

TNP is swearing off buying makeup for the next two months!  Oh the horror!!


----------



## user79 (Dec 7, 2007)

I can never swear off purchasing makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So, false.


TNP has already put up his/her Xmas tree.


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 7, 2007)

hmmmm since i have a $40 gift cert to MAC......NOT ME!! LOL haha so false false false.

TNP has been in a serious bitch cat fight

*
OHHHHHHHHH MissChievous beat me to it!

ok so TRUE, i do have my xmas tree up!

still the same question for the next person: 
TNP has been in a serious bitch cat fight*


----------



## Hilly (Dec 7, 2007)

True! With my bff lol

TNP has farted recently


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah...tee hee hee.  Better out than in, I say!!

TNP knows what they are getting for Christmas (or their respective gift-giving holiday).


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 7, 2007)

um, sure! i'm not really big on asking for things, so i just say money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm all about the giving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP uses candels in their house (actually lights them ofetn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## user79 (Dec 7, 2007)

Very true! I have tons of candles in my house, everywhere. I love candlelight, especially in the evenings.

TNP is a good cook.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 7, 2007)

i sho' is a good cook. thats what i'm known as! Kensie the cook. 
TNP thinks she is the most beautiful woman in her group of friends!!! oooh


----------



## dollface85 (Dec 8, 2007)

You know me like the back of your hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. TNP likes banana sandwiches.


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 8, 2007)

never had one :s i'll say nope...

TNP get headaches after sleeping for too long


----------



## user79 (Dec 8, 2007)

False.


TNP likes to read books.


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 8, 2007)

true...

TNP sleeps with strangers?


----------



## frocher (Dec 8, 2007)

......


----------



## user79 (Dec 8, 2007)

False.


TNP prefers long baths over showers.


----------



## tara_hearts (Dec 8, 2007)

False

TNP showers in the morning not at night


----------



## nunu (Dec 8, 2007)

True

the next person purchased items from LUSH


----------



## matsubie (Dec 8, 2007)

false.

the next person had spent over 400 dollars at one time at mac


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Dec 8, 2007)

nope but very close on-line for stock (and myself, lol) I'm not sure if stock counts..

TNP    Favorite Pigment color?


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 8, 2007)

Teal.

TNP calls their make-up their "porn" collection.


----------



## nunu (Dec 8, 2007)

False!
It's hardly a "porn" collection!

TNP loves starbuks!


----------



## user79 (Dec 8, 2007)

False. Just normal coffee for me, Starbucks is sooo sugary and expensive!

TNP has a cat.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 8, 2007)

True times two!

The next person has allergies.


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 8, 2007)

none ...yey!

the next person loves to read


----------



## user79 (Dec 8, 2007)

Very true!! I especially love non-fiction, and reading in bed before sleeping.


TNP likes rap music.


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 8, 2007)

True. I do like Rap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP reads wikipedia for fun!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 8, 2007)

false. i do read encyclopediadramatica (or w/e) its a funny version of wiki.

TNP would consider herself a [email protected] hag. (i do)


----------



## Hilly (Dec 8, 2007)

falso...but i wouldn't mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP had sex today


----------



## user79 (Dec 8, 2007)

false



TNP is left handed.


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 8, 2007)

false. Righty!

TNP went to the MAC counter today?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2007)

YUP! i went with my dad for holiday shopping and he was like "Oh come on we need to go!" and I was all " just 5 minutes please!"

The NEXT person has watched 2 girls 1 cup. if not you should.


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 9, 2007)

true. So very very gross.

TNP has been told they sleep-talk.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Dec 9, 2007)

False. I sleep too heavily, haha.

TNP has asked for MAC for Christmas


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2007)

well, hanukkah... but yeahHell yurs. true!!!

(wow i need to stop posting but this is slightly addicting. :|)

TNP has been on a psychadelic high. don't worry, it'll be our little secret.


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 9, 2007)

False! Would never use hallucinogens, but I have been drunk!

TNP went to MAC for holiday shopping, but ended up buying something for themself!


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 9, 2007)

False....

TNP has a tv and/or computer in their room


----------



## somethingsinful (Dec 9, 2007)

false i do not
TNP hates the way lavender smells


----------



## nunu (Dec 9, 2007)

False

the next person likes to go out clubbing


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 9, 2007)

Kind of true. I prefer house parties.

TNP has either Vanity or Appolonia 6 on their iPod.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2007)

False. Never heard of them/it

TNP thinks Snoop Dogg's new video sensual seduction is awesome. ( i laughed when i saw it. good song too!)


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 9, 2007)

False, not really my style :s

TNP has been to Spain


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 9, 2007)

Almost but not quite..


TNP still thinks Santa ia real


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 10, 2007)

TRUE DAT! what do you mean "still" he's been keeping it real for thousands of years. Santa's my n*gga! Even though I don't celebrate Xmas...

TNP is a tomboy.


----------



## user79 (Dec 10, 2007)

False.


TNP has a collection of some sort that isn't makeup. (ie. stamps, stuffed animals, etc.)


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 10, 2007)

True.



TNP needs to go to the salon for a touchup.


----------



## muscidae (Dec 10, 2007)

False


TNP is at work :-O


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 10, 2007)

False

TNP has a birthday in the winter season


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 10, 2007)

Technically true, since my birthday is in early-ish March (and more than once it's been crappy, wintery weather on my b-day).

TNP has used whitening products on their teeth.


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 10, 2007)

True.

TNP had braces.


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 10, 2007)

False! but my teeth aren't perfect

TNP wears/wore 4 inch heels


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 10, 2007)

TRUE i have! but i'm more of a sneakers/ vans kinda gal

TNP is a good singer


----------



## SuSana (Dec 10, 2007)

Very false.

TNP is in college.


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 11, 2007)

True.

TNP loves Italian food.


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_False. Never heard of them/it

TNP thinks Snoop Dogg's new video sensual seduction is awesome. ( i laughed when i saw it. good song too!)_

 
You've never listened to "Nasty Girl" or seen "Purple Rain"?! Girl, you're deprived!

More OT, True! 

TNP hates wearing high heels.


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 11, 2007)

FALSE!
but they do kill after a while! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 beauty can be so painful. but can a 4 inch $800 Christian Louboutin actually be the answer to painful high heel feet??? anyone have the answer to that? i wish i had a pair to experiment. haha

TNP owns a pair of Christian Louboutin's. LOL


----------



## frocher (Dec 11, 2007)

....


----------



## user79 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sometimes. So I'll say true. I've been to quite a few museums all over the world.



TNP has a good relationship to his/her mother.


----------



## Bonbonroz (Dec 11, 2007)

True. Well, most of the time it's true!

TNP has decorated his/her Christmas tree.


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 11, 2007)

False. I've never had a Christmas tree. =(

TNP is going to buy or has bought some MAC today.


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

False--but I am getting a MAC package delivered today-does that count?

TNP has been with their significant other for more than 3 years.


----------



## frocher (Dec 11, 2007)

......


----------



## Anaiis (Dec 11, 2007)

False. Israeli winters are rainy and muddy, no snow at all. My favorite season is Spring, too bad it only lasts about 2 weeks 

TNP wears glasses


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 11, 2007)

TRUE.......and that's all I can wear for now. my contacts gave me inflamed corneas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no contacts + thick black frames = no dramatic eye makeup.

TNP comes on specktra everyday


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 11, 2007)

True--well I think I do most days!!

TNP has made up her own words and will occasionally use them. (ie for example--one mine is "Noon-thirty"--accidental slipup one day when trying to give the time and it's sorta stuck).


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 11, 2007)

TRUE! I say ashified instead of cremated...it sounds cooler to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP uses limewire...

STOP NOW IF YOU DO!!


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

False--I pay for/use Real Rhapsody.

TNP has been to atleast 4 different countries.


----------



## frocher (Dec 11, 2007)

....


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 11, 2007)

So true! I can't resist dessert. Ever since I discovered you can make rice crispies in the microwave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP likes tea over coffee.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 11, 2007)

FALSE!!!!!  I love my coffee in a serious way.  My blood type is actually French Roast.  

TNP saw pics of the jerboa on TV recently.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 11, 2007)

false. don't even know who that is...

TNP prefers buying/ using lip products over eye products.


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 12, 2007)

False, I'm a eye makeup whore!

TNP is totally majorly in LOVE!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 12, 2007)

False. I was infatuated heavily with someone this past year, but after a seemingly never-ending sick and twisted game of cat/mouse, he ended up just getting "married".

TNP has a lazy eye.


----------



## user79 (Dec 12, 2007)

False.


TNP likes red wine.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 12, 2007)

True

TNP likes to Limbo dance.


----------



## frocher (Dec 12, 2007)

.....


----------



## Bonbonroz (Dec 12, 2007)

False.

TNP has always dreamed of being a princess.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Dec 12, 2007)

False. 

TNP Used to be a Britney Spears fan.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 12, 2007)

FALSE! I hated her when she came out! I was jealous because my bf liked her hahah. My then 16 yr old bf can have her skank ass now! hahaha!

TNP feels greasy


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 12, 2007)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just b/c I have oily hair doesn't mean i should wash it everyday. Every other day is my rule. and today is the other day, so i'll have clean hair tonight lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP drinks 8 glasses of water every day


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 12, 2007)

False, trying too :s


TNP likes sushi


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 12, 2007)

TRUE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just got out of the shower.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 12, 2007)

FALSE. 

TNP loves to PARTAY!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Dec 12, 2007)

True. I'm going clubbing with my boyfriend when we're in Tromsø over New Years, woot!!!

TNP thinks this is the most wonderful time of the year.


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 12, 2007)

False... this hasn't quite my year.

TNP has blacked out while drinking before.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 12, 2007)

truw!!!!!! outta control!!

TNP ate too much dinner!


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 12, 2007)

False! I fasted today for bloodwork and since having it done I haven't eaten much aside from a piece of wheat bread with cream cheese.

TNP hates winter weather, but loves stylish winterwear.


----------



## nunu (Dec 12, 2007)

True!

TNP is stressed out about something


----------



## Briar (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_True!

TNP is stressed out about something_

 
Oh so true!  I'm waiting to hear about a promotion I applied for nearly a month ago (among other things).

TNP hates Christmas music.


----------



## SuSana (Dec 13, 2007)

False!  I LOVE Christmas music.

TNP ate fruit today.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Dec 13, 2007)

True. I ruined a shirt while eating a pomegranate.

TNP hate to wear turtlenecks.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Dec 13, 2007)

YES
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) I always feel like I'm being choked. 

TNP  Going out on New Years?


----------



## mad dog marissa (Dec 13, 2007)

TRUE     together as one, im soooo excited!

tnp surfs


----------



## Hilly (Dec 13, 2007)

falso! I hate wave pools even!

tnp is wearing peeled nail polish


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Dec 13, 2007)

False. Just did them.

TNP has been staying up waaaay too late lately.


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 13, 2007)

TRUE! 5 AM feels early to be going to bed lately. >.<

TNP has never read a comic in their life, except maybe the strips in the newspaper.


----------



## pahblov (Dec 13, 2007)

False! I was an Archie fiend as a kid. And my boyfriend bought me a Superwoman comic a while ago to cheer me up. Traditional heroines make me laugh.

TNP has seen at least five minutes of the Superwoman tv show.


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 13, 2007)

False. I love Smallville tho!

TNP has a belly ring


----------



## frocher (Dec 13, 2007)

....


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 13, 2007)

TRUEEE x 100000!! even in the summer b/c people blast their air conditioning to -40!!!

TNP has a slide cell phone


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Dec 13, 2007)

False.

TNP has walked barefoot in snow before.


----------



## frocher (Dec 13, 2007)

.....


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 13, 2007)

i wish! 

TNP has been to the mall in the past 24 hours


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 13, 2007)

False. =(

TNP has a Final tomorrow. =(


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 13, 2007)

FALSE! and it feels soooo good to say it b/c I'm a University graduate now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP has had Alaskan King Crab


----------



## SuSana (Dec 13, 2007)

True...very delicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP dislikes at least one of their co-workers.


----------



## Bonbonroz (Dec 13, 2007)

True!! A lot of them, actually.

TNP has never eaten snails.


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 13, 2007)

True.

TNP needs to sing Gwen S.'s song to spell bananas right


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 13, 2007)

False.

TNP has an irritating zit on their face


----------



## Hilly (Dec 13, 2007)

hahah..not at the moment!

TNP thinks Michael Vick is an asshole


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Dec 13, 2007)

True

TNP thinks Sean Connery is attractive.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 13, 2007)

FALSE. isn't he old or something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is afraid to die!


----------



## user79 (Dec 14, 2007)

False. Death is part of the natural order of things. I don't want to die a painful death, but when my time is up, that's it.

TNP snooped to find out what s/he is getting for Christmas!


----------



## Monarda (Dec 14, 2007)

False, not this year anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP would love a glass of wine


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 14, 2007)

Ahaha, true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has taken a dance class


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 14, 2007)

true. been dancing for 6 years and i still suck!

TNP has a big booty and is PROUD!!!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 14, 2007)

True..I spose! I have a big arse like this (_____Y______) 

TNP wants a chia pet


----------



## user79 (Dec 14, 2007)

False. I think they are ugly!!


TNP chews her fingernails!


----------



## Briar (Dec 15, 2007)

False (unless I have a hangnail, then true 'cause I nibble it off)

TNP has a big holiday party to go to tomorrow night


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 15, 2007)

False. No holiday parties for me so far this year and Hanukah is already over. Sad face.

TNP has played World of Warcraft (I can't possibly be the only one here that plays WoW, can I?)


----------



## frocher (Dec 15, 2007)

False.

TNP loves to surf the net late at night.


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 15, 2007)

True
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP watches *Tila Tequila*


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2007)

False

TNP need his/her sleep right now!


----------



## SuSana (Dec 15, 2007)

False.

TNP is on a diet.


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 15, 2007)

um, true.

TNP likes listening to Christmas music!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 15, 2007)

falso

TNP needs a breath mint


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 15, 2007)

of course that's FALSE. i think

TNP is very talkative! like they won't SHUT UP!!!!


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 17, 2007)

ahaha, true!

TNP like chocolate pudding


----------



## Bonbonroz (Dec 17, 2007)

True! If chocolate pudding didn't exist, I would invent it!

TNP really needs his/her Christmas holiday


----------



## Hilly (Dec 17, 2007)

TRUE! My boss just quit and I am feeling woozy. 

TNP still needs to do christmas shopping


----------



## SuSana (Dec 17, 2007)

True...and that makes me sad cause I'm tired of shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP sent out their Christmas cards already.


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 17, 2007)

False! I still haven't finished my cards, which is so not a good sign.

TNP hates cats, but loves dogs.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 17, 2007)

False, it's the other way around (OK, I don't hate dogs, but I'd a million times rather have a cat).

TNP watches more than 4 hours of TV every day.


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 17, 2007)

Flase, It is two hours a day most. Since my shows are all done for the season it will be a lot less.

TNP is a cat person rather and a dog person.


----------



## cinderellie (Dec 17, 2007)

true! i love cats! btw, this is my very first post haha! i barely registered like 2 days ago--im a newbie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves to watch The Office


----------



## frocher (Dec 18, 2007)

.....


----------



## user79 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hm....don't really _love _it, I prefer Thai food! So I guess I'll say false. Chinese take-out tends to have a lot of MSG and starches in it.


TNP loves the snow.


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 18, 2007)

TRUE!!

TNP wants/has a tattoo


----------



## Bonbonroz (Dec 18, 2007)

True! Thinking about getting a second one...

TNP speaks Spanish fluently (or would like to).


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 19, 2007)

False! But, when I'm down staying with my family, everyone always assumes that I can speak Spanish. Miami is tiring, everyone thinks I'm hispanic.

TNP likes to watch cartoons.


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 19, 2007)

hmm...wat about animated cartoon movies? such as Finding Nemo? then TRUE! if not, then no. I use to when I was a kid. Smoggies, smurfs, carebears...heheee

TNP has/wants her/his clitoris/penis pierced.


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 19, 2007)

FALSE, false, false :s

TNP had her bf before 15...
i haven't yet


----------



## Hilly (Dec 19, 2007)

False. I was 15 when I had my first boyfriend!

TNP sneezes a lot


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 19, 2007)

Nope. I hardly ever sneeze but I want to find out if the sneezing 7 times in a row thing is true. For those of you who have never heard this, you supposedly orgasm. It's probably BS but it can't hurt to find out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Japanese food?


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 19, 2007)

Not really...

TNP loves to cook!


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 19, 2007)

depends what i'm cooking. so it CAN be true.

TNP cries every time they lose an eyelash! cuz i doooo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't afford to lose em man!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 19, 2007)

False.

TNP has already started thinking about New Year's Resolutions (I have).


----------



## jmj2k (Dec 19, 2007)

False...

TNP is divorced and has never looked back.


----------



## nunu (Dec 19, 2007)

False!

TNP drinks a lot of water


----------



## cinderellie (Dec 20, 2007)

true! i only drink water...& sometimes milk

TNP hasn't even begun their holiday shopping


----------



## user79 (Dec 20, 2007)

False. I'm DONE with mine! woo

TNP skis / snowboards.


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 20, 2007)

False I've never been on a mountain!

TNP loves wearing red lipstick


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 20, 2007)

False, only chapstick and clear lipgloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP loves Dane Cook!
watch before you answer...

YouTube - Dane Cook - Rough Around The Edges pt.1

or not


----------



## frocher (Dec 20, 2007)

......


----------



## Bonbonroz (Dec 20, 2007)

True! But first I'd like to see some snow...

TNP works better when in a hurry.


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Dec 20, 2007)

True

TNP hates feet...


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 21, 2007)

TRUE if we're talking about my bf's feet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they're nasty soccer feet. i'm ok with NICE looking feet, but not if they look like they've been ignored for centuries, or just plain ugly.

TNP is brokeass from Christmas shopping.


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 21, 2007)

False! Because I haven't finished yet. D:

TNP wants another piercing!


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 21, 2007)

False! Three earrings.. and a belly ring is enough for me!

TNP has played strip poker!


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 21, 2007)

True, haha xD

TNP loves red lipstick ;D


----------



## athena123 (Dec 21, 2007)

False, I've never found a shade of red lipstick that doesn't make me look trashy --- 

TNP never goes out the door with visible panty lines...


----------



## elvinworld (Dec 21, 2007)

False.
The next person has a secret foot fetish.


----------



## cinderellie (Dec 21, 2007)

false--yuck! haha

TNP has peed outside (not in a toilet)


----------



## user79 (Dec 21, 2007)

Yep, loads of time, in the great outdoors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP likes world or ethnic music.


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 22, 2007)

True! it only sounds right that i like SOME kind of Asian music since i'm Asian

TNP has watched Finding Nemo 20 times or more.....or am i the only one guilty of doing so?


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 22, 2007)

False. I saw it once, I think...

TNP watched Oz on HBO and enjoyed it.


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 22, 2007)

False

TNP took art in high school and liked it


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 22, 2007)

False

TNP bought Parrot the day the Originals was released


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 22, 2007)

False

TNP likes video games


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 22, 2007)

True! When I get the chance to play them that is.

TNP is lactose intolerant.


----------



## frocher (Dec 23, 2007)

.....


----------



## socalmacfan (Dec 23, 2007)

False 

The next person has never been on a plane.


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2007)

False

TNP loves fish


----------



## frocher (Dec 23, 2007)

......


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 23, 2007)

False

TNP like acoustic music


----------



## cinderellie (Dec 23, 2007)

true!!

TNP has been to hawaii


----------



## frocher (Dec 23, 2007)

.........


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 23, 2007)

True! I can't stand it. Don't like anything with dried fruit in it.

TNP feels uncomfortable leaving the house without make up on.


----------



## rockin (Dec 23, 2007)

False, I've hardly worn any makeup for years, and have only just started buying it again



TNP has been to Australia


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 23, 2007)

FAlse! never been and don't fancy going...

TNP has a fear of dogs


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2007)

True (but only big ones)

TNP is looking forward to christams dinner!


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 24, 2007)

False. I don't anticipate Christmas dinner being much different than regular dinner this year.

TNP likes to go to casinos.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 24, 2007)

Kinda true...we go often enough, but I can only take about 30 minutes.

TNP is going to get up early tomorrow to see what Santa brought!


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 24, 2007)

True!

TNP has to get a few more X-mas presents


----------



## SuSana (Dec 24, 2007)

True, but only stocking stuffers.

TNP is at work (like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## frocher (Dec 24, 2007)

..


----------



## nunu (Dec 24, 2007)

False

TNP is looking forward to eat the leftovers!


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 24, 2007)

False! No leftovers to eat. We're going out to a party this evening and no two people in this house can eat the same food. 

TNP hopes they get some Mac for the holidays!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 24, 2007)

True!!! I got a fiddy dolla gift card to MAC from the future in- laws yesterday!!

TNP has a cold nose!


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 24, 2007)

False, kinda warm at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has an ipod


----------



## micky_mouse (Dec 25, 2007)

True

The next person is going shopping tommorow for the after christmas deals


----------



## frocher (Dec 25, 2007)

.......


----------



## cinderellie (Dec 25, 2007)

true

TNP is a virgin!


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 25, 2007)

TRUE!!!

TNP has snow where they live right now.


----------



## user79 (Dec 26, 2007)

False. There is snow in the mountains though, sort of close by.


TNP is hungry right now!


----------



## SuSana (Dec 26, 2007)

True, I haven't eaten yet today.

TNP got what they wanted for Christmas.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 27, 2007)

True!

TNP returned some gifts today


----------



## frocher (Dec 27, 2007)

......


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 27, 2007)

That's a big false. 
TFN the next person wants breast implants


----------



## sublibrarian (Dec 27, 2007)

False, im single!

TNP wears socks to bed


----------



## NaturallyME (Dec 27, 2007)

True i do

(feet get cold easily)

TNP is in love


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 27, 2007)

Very TRUE! <3


TNP sucked on their lovers chin.. lmao


----------



## user79 (Dec 27, 2007)

False. I hate that.


TNP wears artificial nails.


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 27, 2007)

False

TNP has a scale in their bathroom


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 27, 2007)

yes and we're fighting right now. 
The next person ate fruit loops for breakfast


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 27, 2007)

FalsOooo..

TNP wears tube socks


----------



## nunu (Dec 28, 2007)

False

TNP snacks on fruits


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 28, 2007)

True

TNP liked britney spears before she "fell off"


----------



## BRYNN013 (Dec 28, 2007)

True.

TNP has been cheated on.


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 28, 2007)

Kind of true. We were seperated at the time, but he ended up going to St. Martin-the place where we had planned on going together-and fucking everything with two legs on the island.

Am I still bitter? 'Course not.

TNP likes/loves 'Futurama'.


----------



## SuSana (Dec 28, 2007)

False.

TNP has a Coach purse.


----------



## nunu (Dec 28, 2007)

False 

TNP loves reality shows


----------



## Suzyn (Dec 28, 2007)

False

TNP has cartoon character sheets on their bed


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 28, 2007)

hahaha TRUEEEEE. my bro and his gf were in Hong Kong, and they saw this cute ass cartoon NemO bed sheet ^^ and since i'm obsessed w/ NemO.....they had to get it for me. But since it's only the bed sheet for the mattress, i went to Ikea and got a bed sheet set to match it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so u don't actually see nemo until you lift up my comforter

me psycho much? hahahaa

TNP loves to sing


----------



## frocher (Dec 28, 2007)

...


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 28, 2007)

True.

TNP likes bananas


----------



## kattybadatty (Dec 28, 2007)

true! they're delicious, and have lots of protein!

TNP loves oreos.....


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 28, 2007)

False!

TNP would rather go to the dentist than go a day without wearing makeup in public


----------



## nunu (Dec 29, 2007)

FALSE!!! I hate dentists!

TNP loves home made cookies


----------



## Hilly (Dec 29, 2007)

true! except for gingerbread...blah!

TNP has to pee


----------



## Suzyn (Dec 29, 2007)

True....  Why haven't I gotten up yet?

TNP has been to more than 12 states


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 29, 2007)

Alaska, Arizona, Florida, Georgia, South Carolina, North Carolina, Virginia, Washington, Colorado, New York, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Maryland, California... Yah. True.

TNP doesn't plan on having children.


----------



## NaturallyME (Dec 29, 2007)

false 
actually someday but far far away

tnp doesnt enjoy being naked


----------



## nunu (Dec 29, 2007)

True! I hate looking at myself..

TNP  is feeling cold


----------



## Hilly (Dec 29, 2007)

true! it's sooo cold here!

tnp needs to blow their nose


----------



## SuSana (Dec 29, 2007)

False.

TNP has seen Wicked.


----------



## frocher (Dec 29, 2007)

......


----------



## choozen1ne (Dec 29, 2007)

True - I eat out for lunch almost everyday 


TNP  needs  a new hair style


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 29, 2007)

i'll say true...
kinda getting tired of curly hair, but the process to change it is so complicated...

TNP wants to see 27 Dresses with Katherine Heigl


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





))

Likes the TV show "house"


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 30, 2007)

False!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


TNP uses a vaseline base.


----------



## MACisME (Dec 30, 2007)

nope, just on my lips at time

TNP is a high school drop out


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 30, 2007)

False, not done and don't plan on dropping out

TNP thinks Jamie Lynn Spears is CRAZY


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 30, 2007)

False (just lost)

TNP speaks more than 2 foreign languages


----------



## nunu (Dec 31, 2007)

False only two

TNP is looking forward to getting hammered on new year's eve


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 31, 2007)

true! i think i've already said this but: YEAHAHAH UNDERAGE DRINKING!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





tnp is awesome!


----------



## Olgeecancount12 (Dec 31, 2007)

True! Haha

TNP doesn't remember their original hair color


----------



## kimmy (Dec 31, 2007)

false.

tnp likes the simpsons movie.


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 31, 2007)

False. I saw it for free and I couldn't be happier.

TNP has painted all their nails a different color (Either five colors on both hands, or ten totally different colors) and gone out of the house like that.


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 31, 2007)

False. I saw it for free and I couldn't be happier.

TNP has painted all their nails a different color (Either five colors on both hands, or ten totally different colors) and gone out of the house like that.


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 31, 2007)

False. I saw it for free and I couldn't be happier.

TNP has painted all their nails a different color (Either five colors on both hands, or ten totally different colors) and gone out of the house like that.


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 31, 2007)

False, haven't seen it yet

TNP thinks Amy Winehouse is a great singer, even though she is lost
(thanks Sound of Vision
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## SuSana (Dec 31, 2007)

True!

TNP likes watermelon jolly ranchers.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 31, 2007)

False. I have no idea what that is, lol

TNP bites their nails


----------



## mince (Dec 31, 2007)

false

TNP is staying home tonight for new years eve


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 31, 2007)

no... going out with a couple of friends. i'm the only one w/o a date so no new years kiss for me! :'(

tnp wants to lose a large amount of weight by the end of 2008.


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 31, 2007)

True

TNP is going/at a New Year party


----------



## stjarna (Dec 31, 2007)

FALSE!

staying home with my boy tonight, watching some movies at our apartment

TNP wishes they were getting lucky tonight


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jan 1, 2008)

YEP...staying home and being safe

I wish I was getting lucky tonight, lol

TNP.. thinks they may get proposed to tonight??


----------



## kimmy (Jan 1, 2008)

false. hahaha.

tnp likes avocados.


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 1, 2008)

um, False

TNP has black jeans


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 1, 2008)

False. (had until recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

TNP uses scented candles


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 2, 2008)

True, but not all the time.

TNP loves Ferrero Rocher


----------



## kimmy (Jan 2, 2008)

false...they're not bad though.

tnp likes no doubt better than solo gwen stefani.


----------



## frocher (Jan 2, 2008)

......


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 2, 2008)

HJHAHAHAHAHAH false

TNP has been in a beauty pageant


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 2, 2008)

aha, Falseo

TNP has had an MRI scan


----------



## lethaldesign (Jan 2, 2008)

True!

TNP drank champagne on New Years Eve.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 2, 2008)

Verrry true!!

TNP was HUNGOVER yesterday!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 2, 2008)

False, I was good on new years!

TNP is very sleepy!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 2, 2008)

True.  I just took the last 11 days off of work. 

TNP has been to Amsterdam.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 2, 2008)

True...

TNP thinks Sean Kingston is annoying.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jan 3, 2008)

False - don't know who he is.

TNP Likes walking in cold weather with shorts and a t-shirt on.


----------



## frocher (Jan 3, 2008)

.........


----------



## Hilly (Jan 3, 2008)

false! indoor workouts are what i prefer...too hot in texas

TNP likes to drink tea


----------



## SuSana (Jan 3, 2008)

False...blech.

TNP has been in jail before.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 3, 2008)

False.

TNP is happy with their Christmas/Hanukkah/etc presents


----------



## kristina ftw! (Jan 3, 2008)

Very, very true!

TNP secretly wants to be a TV chef.


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 3, 2008)

False! I eat enough already, could you imagine the size I would be if I was an amazing chef? consuming 75238923498123139787 calories a day. scary.

TNP has read "He's Just Not That Into You"


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 3, 2008)

False. I don't read 'Guide to...', '10 rules...', and help books.

TNP has Firefox browser


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 3, 2008)

false. Internet Explorer baby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp is a carrot.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I'm veggie (vegetarian) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(and get FF or Opera!)

TNP has Nokia cell phone


----------



## Willa (Jan 3, 2008)

True and false, the first cell I had when I was 17 or 18 was a Nokia.

TNP loves fancy cheese


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 3, 2008)

Mmmm, yessss!!

And to complement that, TNP loves wine!


----------



## la.petite (Jan 3, 2008)

false

TNP loves Beer ^^


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 3, 2008)

BEEERRRR! false... last time i drank beer i was 12 and i HATED it!

TNP got married at a young age. like 5.


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 3, 2008)

Falso

TNP goes to work/school on Monday


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 4, 2008)

Sometimes true, sometimes false. I'm done school, but my work schedule changes weekly

TNP posted an FOTD today (Jan 4)


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 4, 2008)

True

TNP uses Lise Watier products also


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 4, 2008)

False.

TNP was the captain of their sports team in high school!


----------



## SuSana (Jan 5, 2008)

False.

TNP has the Pandamonium quad.


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Jan 5, 2008)

False. I wish.

TNP loves pearl jewelry.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 5, 2008)

Falsey

TNP would drink dog urine for a million american dollars


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 5, 2008)

Eww, False

TNP likes Kelly Clarkson


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 6, 2008)

Eww, False

TNP isn't tired of "Crank Dat Soulja Boy".


----------



## prettygirl (Jan 6, 2008)

I *HATE *that song.. hate hate hate hate hate hate it.. and the stupid dance. LOL.

TNP has a Louis Vuitton purse.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 6, 2008)

False.

TNP is more of a chocoholic than a MACaholic


----------



## frocher (Jan 7, 2008)

False.

TNP is an avid reader.


----------



## SuSana (Jan 7, 2008)

True.  I love books.

TNP likes asparagus.


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 7, 2008)

True! Love veggies!

TNP loves singing in the shower......


----------



## Bonbonroz (Jan 7, 2008)

True!

TNP has a lot of pictures of himself/herself in his/her living room.


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 7, 2008)

False

TNP likes Elliott Yamin


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 7, 2008)

False. Never met him...

TNP wants to have dreadlocks!!!


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Jan 8, 2008)

False. I got over that one a long ass time ago. Any hair style that requires me to shave my head to get rid of it just isn't worth it.

TNP enjoys reading Ambrose Bierce.


----------



## user79 (Jan 8, 2008)

False.

TNP prefers tea over coffee.


----------



## Bonbonroz (Jan 8, 2008)

True! Coffee makes me sick.

TNP has visited Venice and loves it.


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 8, 2008)

False

TNP likes carrots


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 8, 2008)

So, so true. Raw carrots only.

TNP is all about some "Sensual Seduction".


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 9, 2008)

um...false?

TNP is vegetarian


----------



## choozen1ne (Jan 9, 2008)

False 
TNP loves to watch sports


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 9, 2008)

False... but I like to watch the hot guys who play sports!

TNP  is biracial. holla


----------



## SuSana (Jan 9, 2008)

True!

TNP still has Christmas decorations up.


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 10, 2008)

False. Never had any up.

TNP has picked their nose in the past two hours.

p.s. x-Ivy, THIS is "Sensual Seduction."


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 10, 2008)

true... but i used a tissue.

AND SENSUAL SEDUCTION IS MY FAVORITE SONG NOW! THERE'S A PARODY CALLED TAXABLE DEDUCTION. LOL

TNP like Flashing Lights by Kanye West!


----------



## SuSana (Jan 11, 2008)

True.  Love Kanye.

TNP likes the show The First 48.


----------



## Suzyn (Jan 11, 2008)

False... Never Heard of it

TNP has seen or heard of the movie Velvet Goldmine...  

(Ahh... I love Jonathan Rhys Meyers...)


----------



## user79 (Jan 11, 2008)

True. Heard of it, haven't seen it.

TNP has touched a tarantula.


----------



## sharyn (Jan 11, 2008)

False - Tarantulas are in my Top 10 list of things I'd never want to touch.

TNP would participate in "I'm a celebrity get me out of here" if he or she had the opportunity.


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 11, 2008)

True

TNP likes nachos


----------



## Hilly (Jan 11, 2008)

true!!

tnp wears contacts


----------



## athena123 (Jan 11, 2008)

False! The next person has gone skinny dipping at least once!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 11, 2008)

false. 

tnp is a straight man named Dwayne who lives in Denver, Colorado and works at Starbucks.


----------



## kaneda (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_false. 

tnp is a straight man named Dwayne who lives in Denver, Colorado and works at Starbucks._

 
false (so so so false! female, live in london and work in an office lol). 

tnp is an introvert who wishes they were an extravert


----------



## user79 (Jan 13, 2008)

False.

TNP likes peanut butter.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jan 13, 2008)

_*True! yummy!

TNP has done David Bowie's makeup.*_


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 13, 2008)

False

TNP likes strawberries


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 13, 2008)

False.

TNP used to love lemon Jolly Ranchers (before they discontinued them!)


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Jan 13, 2008)

False. Lime candies will always rule over their lemon-y counterparts in my heart.

TNP already knows what they're doing for Valentine's day.


----------



## Renee (Jan 13, 2008)

False
tnp is allergic to peanuts


----------



## anaibb (Jan 13, 2008)

False!
TNP loves caipirinhas.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 13, 2008)

false... don't even know wut dat iz!

tnp got HYPHY last night!


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 14, 2008)

False

TNP wears hoop earrings


----------



## frocher (Jan 14, 2008)

.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 14, 2008)

vrai. *these are my plans : wish i had a boyfriend*

tnp is thirsty. (go get a drink)


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 15, 2008)

False. went out for bubble tea tonight w/ my gf. mango slush. yum.

TNP likes/loves Soho 7 (lychee flavor liqueur + 7 Up/sprite). my fav. drink


----------



## SuSana (Jan 15, 2008)

False.  Sounds good though, I have to try it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has listened to an audiobook before.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 15, 2008)

true..  like the ones  that say "when you hear 'ploorp' turn the page" 

lol... the memories! 

tnp has too many friends!


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm...not sure how to answer that. I kind of have a pyramid scheme of friends, but it's a bit too much to get into.

Short answer: Tralse.

TNP likes pork 'n beans.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 17, 2008)

blech! false

tnp doesn't wish they looked like a supermodel.


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 17, 2008)

True and False.
True b/c I don't wanna look like those disgusting models in Paris who weight 70lbs....but False b/c I wouldn't mind having a more meatier and toned (healthy looking) model body like some of the Victoria Secret models.

TNP is horny.


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 17, 2008)

...False

TNP is watching this season of American Idol


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Jan 17, 2008)

False. I can't stand reality competition shows. (Surreal Life was ok though. B list celebrities make me smile)

TNP loves David Duchovny. [Pardon my current Californication obsession]


----------



## Debbie (Jan 17, 2008)

False... 

The next person secretly has a crush on one of their significant other's friends.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 18, 2008)

false. but i have a crush on my friend's friend's enemie's boyfriend. ugh. he's sooo FRIGGIN HOT!!!! *melts*

tnp would chug a whole jar of MAC pigment for a $5000 MAC shopping spree!
you'd poo pretty colors! yay


----------



## user79 (Jan 18, 2008)

LMFAO! Probably I would, so: true! haha...

TNP has been to Asia!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Jan 18, 2008)

True: I lived in Beijing for 3 months.

TNP loves snowboarding.


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 18, 2008)

False! But i'm planning a ski trip for next month, my first ski trip. gunna break a leg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP likes/loves peanut butter + nutella. yum.


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 18, 2008)

True

TNP would online date


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 18, 2008)

false. too many creepos on the internet. too many creepos in the WORLD!!! myself included! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp practices their runway walk in public.


----------



## rbella (Jan 19, 2008)

False, I don't have a runway walk.  I have a sturdy gait.

TNP secretly loves Maybelline's Great Lash mascara (pink and green tube).


----------



## user79 (Jan 19, 2008)

False.


TNP regularly likes to sleep in until noon (or longer) on weekends.


----------



## SuSana (Jan 19, 2008)

False...although I did today lol.

TNP loves playing Wii.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 19, 2008)

True! 

TNP can bellybance


----------



## user79 (Jan 20, 2008)

False.

TNP can do a handstand without leaning against a wall.


----------



## frocher (Jan 20, 2008)

.......


----------



## lovekrumpet (Jan 20, 2008)

Ever so true. 


TNP Cannot survive with a coffee in the morning (or whenever said person wakes up).


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 20, 2008)

false?

tnp has to do something eventually that they don't wanna do.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 21, 2008)

^^^ dude, you didn't even answer. lol

false. 
TNP is happy to be alive.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 21, 2008)

true.

tnp is in love.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 21, 2008)

true!

tnp is afraid of mice


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 21, 2008)

false... I'm eating mouse cookies right now! jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tnp wishes they were shopping!


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh so true!

TNP has a piercing where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Used to be true! (left boobie)

TNP's shoes hurt


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 22, 2008)

True. They hurt so good!

TNP is licking something or someone.


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 23, 2008)

False. I'm so sad right now. just heard about heath ledger's death. im gunna cry when i watch The Dark Knight now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is sad too b/c of heath ledger's death. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im so sad.


----------



## user79 (Jan 23, 2008)

False. Not really sad about it, just surprised I guess.


TNP has eaten a booger at least once in their life. LOL


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 23, 2008)

True. And once it wasn't mine... ugh!!!!! I can still taste it. Oooh! Why???

TNP isn't on Specktra right now.


----------



## prettygirl (Jan 23, 2008)

That's just impossible.

TNP has 15+ MAC eyeshadows?


----------



## SuSana (Jan 24, 2008)

True.  x4

TNP is a college graduate.


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 24, 2008)

False

TNP has a child or children


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 24, 2008)

True. You are all my children 

TNP likes techno music AND grape soda!!!


----------



## Briar (Jan 25, 2008)

False
I like grape soda but don't care that much for techno music, though it can be fun in the right setting.

The next person loves home improvement shows.


----------



## user79 (Jan 25, 2008)

False.


TNP is hungry right now!


----------



## ilorietta (Jan 25, 2008)

I am starving! going to lunch in 5!

TNP is wearing something blue


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 25, 2008)

Let's playin'! False. All dressed in black today (no I'm not Johnny Cash lol!)

TNP likes to watch House MD.


----------



## Jot (Jan 25, 2008)

True. 

TNP can't wait to celebrate that the weekend is finally here!


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 26, 2008)

TRUE

TNP hates exams


----------



## kalikana (Jan 26, 2008)

TRUE TRUE TRUE 

TNP likes to sing karaoke.


----------



## Loveleighe (Jan 26, 2008)

i have to admit that this is true and it has to be something cheesy like the backstreet boys "larger than life".
TNP  prefers beer over wine


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 26, 2008)

True. but I'm more of a champagne kinda girl.

TNP needs a hug.


----------



## user79 (Jan 27, 2008)

True! Can never get enough hugs.


TNP has spent more than $200 on a pair of shoes.


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 27, 2008)

True. It was for a beautiful pair of leather boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP likes having a good glass of wine in front of a nice fireplace.


----------



## d n d (Jan 27, 2008)

False.  I'm not a wine person and I don't have a fireplace.

TNP has a phobia about drinking or eating after others.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 27, 2008)

false.

tnp uses the "C" word on a regular basis.


----------



## frocher (Jan 28, 2008)

.........


----------



## sexychefva804 (Jan 28, 2008)

false, give me chocolate!!

TNP would to take a free flight to the Caribbean if it left in the next hour.


----------



## BRYNN013 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hell to the yell, I would get out of this snow ASAP.

TNP loves salsa & chips.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Jan 28, 2008)

false. Chips & fresh guacamole

TNP is thinking about claiming MAC as a dependent on their tax return or even considering it as a write-off for work related issues


----------



## SuSana (Jan 28, 2008)

LoL...false...maybe I can say I had a kid named Mac?

TNP is over 40.


----------



## fashionette (Jan 28, 2008)

soo false. I'm turning 19.

TNP can speak russian.


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 28, 2008)

Mmmm.. nope. But I tried to learn Polish once, loved this language!

TNP loves her man so much (oook, this is an easy one, I admit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but so true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nunu (Jan 28, 2008)

True,

the next person had a nice relaxing buble bath with candles last weekend


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 28, 2008)

False, should though

TNP drinks 8 glasses of water a day


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 28, 2008)

False.

TNP knows a Nazi.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Jan 29, 2008)

False, but I am the Soup NAZI (NO SOUP FOR YOU, NEXT!!)

TNP is really a Raiders fan and can't stand those sorry, cheating Patriots. And is doing the Super Bowl party thang just for the food & drinks.


----------



## frocher (Jan 29, 2008)

......


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Jan 29, 2008)

True I hate cold weather..... I actually can't wait for summer....

TNP LOVES Valentine's Day


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jan 29, 2008)

True...I Love Valentine's Day

TNP does not wear underwear


----------



## sexychefva804 (Jan 29, 2008)

True....I wear Spanx! Way better than drawers.

TNP watches Boondocks


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 29, 2008)

True. I've seen it. Kinda funny.

TNP has gotten in a catfight before. meow


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 30, 2008)

True! lol.

TNP still lives in the house she grew up in.....


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 30, 2008)

True!

TNP would drink her own breast milk/his spouse's breast milk.


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 30, 2008)

Ew no way. D:

TNP didn't learn how to do laundry till she got to college.


----------



## Bonbonroz (Jan 30, 2008)

False!

TNP often has bad hair days.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 30, 2008)

TRUENESS!

tnp has done something illegal and liked it .


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 30, 2008)

True!

TNP has on NO makeup while reading this


----------



## d n d (Jan 30, 2008)

false

tnp steals, I mean "borrows" supplies from their job


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Jan 30, 2008)

True I love ordering supplies at work so that I can "borrow" them..... LOL

TNP Is a single parent


----------



## xoleaxo (Jan 30, 2008)

false

TNP loves mexican food (yummm)


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Jan 31, 2008)

'Long as it's well prepared, TRUE! Nothing like a really, really good Tamale

TNP owns a piece of Ed Hardy branded merchandise.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 31, 2008)

TRUE! My mom keeps telling me I should marry a mexican guy cuz I like tacos. WTF???

TNP has a personality disorder.


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 31, 2008)

Probably true. 

TNP used to read Tiger Beat as a kid.


----------



## SuSana (Jan 31, 2008)

True...for the NKOTB lol.

TNP has a sister.


----------



## s33lo (Jan 31, 2008)

TRUE ....TWO BEAUTIFUL ONES.


THE NEXT PERSON BELIEVES THEY LOVE SOMEONE MORE THEN THAT PERSON LOVES THEM.


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 31, 2008)

False. Funny, cuz I was just talkin to one of my gf's about the exact same thing last night. I think my hubby definitly loves me more, but I'm the one who shows it more.

TNP watches The Young and the Restless.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 31, 2008)

False.

TNP hides their emotions. ( LET EM OUT BABY!)


----------



## yoflynn2000 (Feb 1, 2008)

False.. Let em out 
TNP: Has problems with facial hair


----------



## x-ivy (Feb 1, 2008)

meh, true, upper lip

tnp is still in high school


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 1, 2008)

False.....Class of 1998!

TNP would rather cry in anger than use violence to lash out or cuss someone out.


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 1, 2008)

False!!! I will curse you out in a minute..... Then say I'm sorry of course.... LOL

TNP is a Hollister addict


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 1, 2008)

I live 30 minutes away from Hollister CA. :\ lol

TNP is GANGSTA!!!


----------



## x-ivy (Feb 2, 2008)

False

TNP has read an Anne Rice book


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 2, 2008)

False

TNP is taking dance lessons


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 3, 2008)

false.. but i have. 

TNP has big hands. (you know what they say about girls with big hands....)


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 6, 2008)

False. i have very small hands. but to answer ur Q, they have big gloves?? LOL

TNP has their toe nails painted


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Feb 6, 2008)

False! Surprisingly. I realized that I had the same polish on for WAAAAAAAAY too long and in anticipation of my weekend getaway, I removed it.

TNP has toys or other items to "keep them company" around their computer monitor.


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 6, 2008)

You mean all this crap i've got surrounding my computer on my desk that i need to clean up? if not, then false.

TNP makes their bed every morning


----------



## Bonbonroz (Feb 6, 2008)

True. Even though sometimes, when I'm in a hurry, I may forget it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




TNP has had a very nice dream last night (no details needed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## SuSana (Feb 6, 2008)

False.  I had a bad dream although I can't remember what it was about.

TNP has been to Disneyland in the past year.


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 6, 2008)

False, i never have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

TNP likes cheese


----------



## x-ivy (Feb 6, 2008)

True

TNP edits their pictures before they post them


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 6, 2008)

False...I don't even know what a FOTD stands for.

TNP craves some good north Indian food.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 6, 2008)

False. (fotd means face of the day)

tnp likes PABLO FRANCISCO stand up. (If you haven't heard of him, go on youtube and watch 2 clips of his routine before you answer. HE'S HILARIOUS!)


----------



## user79 (Feb 8, 2008)

False.


TNP has a lot of plants in their home.


----------



## d n d (Feb 8, 2008)

false.

TNP likes cottage cheese.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 8, 2008)

false... blech!

tnp is not smiling right now.


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Feb 9, 2008)

true

TNP hasnt read through all 86 pages of questions =]


----------



## SuSana (Feb 9, 2008)

False.

TNP has been to Hawaii and loved it.


----------



## MariahGem (Feb 9, 2008)

Sadly, FALSE.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP, plays video games still!!


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Feb 9, 2008)

True! Mmm, video games.

TNP misses the days that Saturday morning cartoons were good.


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 9, 2008)

trueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

TNP does not get along with their parent(s)


----------



## frocher (Feb 9, 2008)

.....


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 9, 2008)

false... i wish but i'm busy.

tnp watches porn.


----------



## frocher (Feb 9, 2008)

..


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_False.

TNP watches too much TV for their own good._

 
*False. I really only watch the news & children's shows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*TNP knows how to speak at least a bit of
an indigenous Mexican language.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## user79 (Feb 12, 2008)

False.

TNP has an electric pencil sharpener at home!


----------



## mocha_queen (Feb 12, 2008)

False.

Is afraid of Bert [Sesame street]


----------



## user79 (Feb 12, 2008)

False.

TNP doesn't like orchids.


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 12, 2008)

False, they're my favourite flowers!

TNP is having a cup of tea with cookies.


----------



## SuSana (Feb 12, 2008)

False.

TNP is still in their pajamas.


----------



## prettygirl (Feb 12, 2008)

True. I am still in bed.. with the laptop on my lap.. HAHA

TNP has plans for Valentine's Day.. and if so.. what is it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## mollythedolly (Feb 12, 2008)

False. Sadly. 

TNP loves icing.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 12, 2008)

True! 

TNP wishes he/she could have a little kitten.


----------



## SuSana (Feb 12, 2008)

False, I'm allergic.

TNP loves Vegas.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 12, 2008)

True.. ive never been but im planning on going for my 21st

TNP hates getting lipstick on their teeth


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 12, 2008)

TRUE!

TNP is scared to drive in the Snow.


----------



## frocher (Feb 12, 2008)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## user79 (Feb 12, 2008)

False.


TNP stays up past midnight on a work/school night regularly.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 12, 2008)

True. I'm a Night person (tho exhausted.)

TNP  lives on an Island.


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 12, 2008)

False. But I'm living on a little hill that overhangs the city (kinda like living on an island lol!).

TNP is wearing a kimono as a bathrobe.


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 12, 2008)

Fasle!

TNP knows how to bake a cake....


----------



## j_absinthe (Feb 12, 2008)

True, if I have the box nearby.

TNP isn't feeling Fafi or Heatherette.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 13, 2008)

False. well I love the idea.. me don' like the colors.

TNP likes Chromeo (the musical duo)


----------



## x-ivy (Feb 13, 2008)

False

TNP watches American Idol


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 13, 2008)

_*False.

TNP loves to listen to QUEEN & hurts over the untimely death of Freddie Mercury.*_


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 13, 2008)

True. False.

TNP likes to eat foods that others around her would consider exotic or strange.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 13, 2008)

trueish. i eat goats.

tnp is a lesbian.


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 13, 2008)

False!!! I'm Happily Married and Bisexual.... LOL 

TNP Spent a huge amount of money on Fafi and regrets it.....


----------



## SuSana (Feb 14, 2008)

False.

TNP ate an orange today.


----------



## x-ivy (Feb 14, 2008)

False

TNP forgot it is Valentine's Day


----------



## frocher (Feb 14, 2008)

False!

TNP is going out tonight.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 14, 2008)

false

TNP wants to bang william hung. remember him?


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 15, 2008)

False-thought he was a cute geek, but would never want to bang him
TNP loves chocolate


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 15, 2008)

TRUE!! 

TNP is excited about the Led Zeppelin reunion...


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 15, 2008)

False 

TNP has a secret work / college crush on someone


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 15, 2008)

True. I work with hot men that I can't have, hehe.

TNP hated going into Victoria's Secret when they kept playing Spice Girls music.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 16, 2008)

False. I haven't been to Victoria's Secret in too long. I'd prefer more exotic Music, tho, ( & hubby doesn't like the Spice Girls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP buys a 99 with a Flake in it.


----------



## user79 (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't even know what that means, so false.

TNP has purchased for herself one or more expensive designer handbags.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 16, 2008)

false. 

TNP would give up ALL her makeup for a chance to bring a deceased loved one back fro the dead. (not zombie style)


----------



## frocher (Feb 17, 2008)

........


----------



## SuSana (Feb 17, 2008)

True.

TNP is related to a celebrity.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I don't even know what that means, so false._

 
_*It's an ice cream cone concoction in England, with a delicious Cadbury Chocolate Flake in it...It's incredibly yummy!
I can ask my British MIL to send you one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*_





_*I think it goes by another name now. *_
99 Flake - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_True.

TNP is related to a celebrity._

 
_*True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves "Death By Chocolate"  ice cream.*_


----------



## x-ivy (Feb 17, 2008)

Have never tried it, but I have a feeling I would

TNP has a pair of skinny jeans


----------



## soleil1109 (Feb 17, 2008)

False. Can't stand them.
TNP wishes they were taller.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 17, 2008)

true. when I was 11 my doctor predicted I'd grow to be 5' 9".  I'm 5'7". WTF???

TNP has been in a movie.


----------



## SuSana (Feb 17, 2008)

False.

TNP likes reggaeton.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 17, 2008)

true.

TNP would eat a monkey.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 17, 2008)

False. I'm a vegetarian!

TNP likes to listen to 1970's Classic Rock sometimes.


----------



## val-x (Feb 18, 2008)

False

TNP LOVES fafi


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 18, 2008)

False, just like some of her drawings but that's all. And will probably purchase one of the Fafi Dolls but I'm waiting to see them in person.

TNP has drank wayyy to much yesterday...


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 18, 2008)

False, I wish I had though !

TNP is a CSI fan..........


----------



## user79 (Feb 18, 2008)

False, I don't like criminal investigation tv shows.

TNP spends more than 20 minutes in the shower, on average.


----------



## SuSana (Feb 18, 2008)

True.  I don't know why, I used to be able to be done in 15 minutes!

TNP has never been out of the state/country they live in.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 18, 2008)

False. I've been pimpin all over the world

TNP has touched a celebrity's index finger on their left hand during a Thursday Evening.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 18, 2008)

Haha, no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TPBM loves the color purple?


----------



## soleil1109 (Feb 18, 2008)

True. I have green eyes and I love what purple does to make them stand out.

TNP wishes they could relive the last ten years.


----------



## user79 (Feb 19, 2008)

Def no!!!

TNP can burp the alphabet.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 19, 2008)

False!! My BF would disown me! lol

TNP is always on time.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 19, 2008)

No, ahahahaha

TPBM Loves false eyelashes


----------



## Babylard (Feb 19, 2008)

True!!!!!!!!!!!

the next person is not wearing any pants while reading this!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 19, 2008)

I am =)

The person below me has had a very embarressing moment while drunk


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 19, 2008)

TRUEE!! lol probably a few...

The person below me is super excited for the Heatherette collection.


----------



## user79 (Feb 19, 2008)

True

TNP has a cat.


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 19, 2008)

False.

I have a dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tnp loves bright colours...


----------



## x-ivy (Feb 19, 2008)

TRUE

TNP has never worn false eyelashes


----------



## SuSana (Feb 19, 2008)

False.  

TNP has worn braces.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 19, 2008)

True. 

TNP loves carrying lipstick that comes in really cute/cool packaging.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 20, 2008)

_*True. Sometimes. I like it to look *girly* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The lipstick within is way more important.

TNP feels genuinely happy Today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I do, & hope you do, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## dr.kitten (Feb 20, 2008)

false unfortunately... (mega cramp morning! bleh!)

the next person will go see the 'sex in the city' movie on the opening weekend!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 20, 2008)

false.

tnp has given or received a lapdance.


----------



## SuSana (Feb 20, 2008)

False.

TNP ate Cheerios this morning.


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 21, 2008)

False!

TNP posted on this thread more than 5 times already lol.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 21, 2008)

Probably 

tpbm secretly loves The Backstreet boys


----------



## MakeupGuru (Feb 21, 2008)

true! but not so secretly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP favorite color is red.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 21, 2008)

truuue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes lasagna!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 21, 2008)

true. i think i' was a little italian guido in my past life. 

tnp likes the smell of their own B.O.
(their own Barack Obama!)


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 21, 2008)

Barack Obama plz. 

Tpbm (the person below me) likes the Summer time


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 21, 2008)

TRUE TRUE AND TRUE lol

TNP is short


----------



## SuSana (Feb 21, 2008)

True & False.  Short compared to my sister 5'9 but I'm 5'5 so I think it's average?

TNP owes someone money.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 21, 2008)

umm. nooooooo....

TNP is frustrated.


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Feb 21, 2008)

Yep, probably! But, let's not go there.

TNP is reading a great book.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 21, 2008)

_*False. I am reading *2* great books, alternating between them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP will soon have Kittens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## val-x (Feb 21, 2008)

False.

TNP is getting/has backups of FAFI.


----------



## badkittekitte (Feb 21, 2008)

false....im broke :/

tnp is getting ready to go workout!


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 22, 2008)

True!

TNP likes polka dots...


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 22, 2008)

False. They look really cute on pin-up girlies, but I wouldn't wear polkadot stuff.

TNP has pets.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 22, 2008)

True....My Husband!!!!

TNP has their tax return burnin' a hole in their pocket


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 22, 2008)

false.

tnp is ready to rumble


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 22, 2008)

false.

tnp is ready to rumble.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 22, 2008)

false. zzzzzz

tnp is addicted to bbq sauce


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 22, 2008)

Not as much as honey dijon mustard.

TNP is a black belt in at least one martial art.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 23, 2008)

true. i'm a black belt in AWESOME

tnp like kool-aid


----------



## x-ivy (Feb 23, 2008)

False

TNP is buddist


----------



## britty_bear (Feb 23, 2008)

false

TNP has small breasts ( i'm a DDD)


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 24, 2008)

True.  Used to be AA, now A or B

TNP likes Harry Potter (books or films)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 24, 2008)

Falso!

TNP would roll around in glue and pour MAC pigment on her body and walk around all day (in the nude) for a lifetime supply of MAC cosmetics. (i would)


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2008)

Definitely!

tpbm loves cheese


----------



## nunu (Feb 24, 2008)

True!!!

TNP picks at her/his hair


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2008)

No. I just damage it. =/

Tpbm has a secretly wish to have a disney movie made based on their life?


----------



## SuSana (Feb 24, 2008)

False...it would be interesting to see myself in animation though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has dimples.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 24, 2008)

false. but they're so cute!

tnp is pregnant with my baby


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2008)

Pft, you know it!

tpbm doesn't mind dollar store make-up


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Feb 24, 2008)

true. i couldn't pass up the jumbo double headed lip liner ;x


tpbm is scared to have their annual check up


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 24, 2008)

True.
I hate admitting that i'm overweight, unfit, need an exercise plan, need more inhalers.
And as for smears... too scared even to go.

TNP would rather live in a different country (to the one they're living in now, I mean)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 24, 2008)

False. (AMUHRICUUUHHH! F*CK YEAH!!!)

TNP likes to take personality quizzes on the internet.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 24, 2008)

True. Especially when i'm bored.

TNP has never broken a bone.


----------



## SuSana (Feb 24, 2008)

False, I broke my arm when I was 6.

TNP has been to Miami.


----------



## badkittekitte (Feb 24, 2008)

false

tnp is going to get taco bell for lunch (yum)


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 24, 2008)

False, in the uk we dont have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp LOVES My chemical romance (cuz I do)


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 24, 2008)

False, haven't heard much of their stuff tbh.

TNP has 10+ tattoos or piercings


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 24, 2008)

false. eventually i will!!!

tnp loves the OSCARS. i don't!!! teehee


----------



## kimmy (Feb 24, 2008)

false. but sometimes bitches wear nice dresses there.

tnp wears heels on a regular basis.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 24, 2008)

true. I'm either wearing 4 inch heels or big boots.

tnp doesn't like carrying purses unless she really has to.


----------



## sass000 (Feb 24, 2008)

False... I can't go anywhere without my purse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp is a vegetarian


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 25, 2008)

false. i LOVE meat! 

tnp has a lisp. i do!!!


----------



## badkittekitte (Feb 25, 2008)

false...but i stutter when im really excited about a story im telling....

tnp is watching disney movies (my fav)


----------



## SuSana (Feb 25, 2008)

False.

TNP is a brunette.


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 25, 2008)

false 

TNP is at work


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 25, 2008)

False, but I have to make some phone calls for that.

TNP is still in pyjamas.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 25, 2008)

false

tpbm loves pink leopard print


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 25, 2008)

_*False. 

TNP sat glued to the TV last Night, waiting to see Johnny Depp at the Academy Awards. *_


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 25, 2008)

false.

TNP has an IQ lower than 120.


----------



## badkittekitte (Feb 25, 2008)

no clue (sad huh?)

tnp has reconnected with an old friend


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Feb 26, 2008)

True, actually. Myspace is a blessing and a curse.

TNP was not surprised that Johnny Depp didn't win the Oscar. (I wanted him to, but.. It wasn't gonna happen.)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 26, 2008)

true cuz i didn't care.

tnp has never tried an African cuisine


----------



## SuSana (Feb 26, 2008)

True.

TNP has floor seats to see Kanye in San Diego (like me)


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 26, 2008)

False...

TNP has an interesting exotic pet? (I have sugar gliders.)


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 26, 2008)

False.

TNP has Myspace, Facebook _and_ Livejournal


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 26, 2008)

Only Myspace & Facebook, I don't know what live journal is lol

TNP wears false nails / tips


----------



## SamraLoved1 (Feb 26, 2008)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




umm....You are single


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 26, 2008)

False.  6 1/2 years now!

TNP needs coffee in the morning (like me!)


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 26, 2008)

_*True.

TNP is androgynous.*_


----------



## frocher (Feb 26, 2008)

........


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 26, 2008)

False.

TNP is under a large amount of stress!!!!!!!!


----------



## badkittekitte (Feb 27, 2008)

completely true

tnp is wishing they were with with their SO


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 27, 2008)

False

TNP plays an instrument


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Feb 27, 2008)

You mean well? Or at all. Because, I don't necessarily play well.

TNP *enjoys* doing laundry.


----------



## SuSana (Feb 27, 2008)

False!

TNP has had more than 5 jobs.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 27, 2008)

True

TNP wishes they were 15 again


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Feb 27, 2008)

falsee def. not...i had braces nd I was awkward..ick

TNP is a Hello Kitty Fan.


----------



## kristina ftw! (Feb 27, 2008)

False. Kinda. I don't really feel strongly about Hello Kitty either way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP wishes he/she could help me clean my room!


----------



## Babylard (Feb 27, 2008)

true, if kristina helps me clean my kitchen LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next person has to go pee really badly, but is too lazy to go to the washroom!


----------



## LadyJxo (Feb 27, 2008)

False!

The next person purposely stands under the mistletoe at Christmas


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 27, 2008)

TRUE!!! I kept the fake mistletoe up all year long (to lazy to reach for it) and no one kissed me under it. 

TNP is considering Lap Band Surgery.


----------



## frocher (Feb 27, 2008)

.......


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 27, 2008)

False.

TNP bumps some good music and secretly dances around their house-funky moves and all.  And sometimes even pretends to be in a music video.


----------



## SuSana (Feb 27, 2008)

Hahaha, false.  Singing yes, dancing no.

TNP loves peanut butter.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 27, 2008)

False!! Allergic to it.

TNP has a serious allergy


----------



## Hilly (Feb 27, 2008)

Flase...just allergic to bullshit!

TNP farts in their sleep


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Feb 27, 2008)

T R U E.. not only in my sleep ;x my fiance cant stand me sometimes lmao

tpbm goes out to eat alot


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 27, 2008)

False. I love cooking.

TNP is jealous that I have homemade chicken lasagna with spinach and portabello mushrooms in my fridge, and they don't.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 27, 2008)

TRUE!!! Yums!!!

TNP has tried to go vegetarian.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 27, 2008)

False - I'm omniverous and have no plans to change that! 

TNP has been known to wear black lacy lingerie under her work clothes just for kicks.


----------



## prettygirl (Feb 27, 2008)

HAha FALSE. The last place I worked was at a grocery store.. so definitely FALSEEE.

TNP is still in college (like me.. who should be doing homework).


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 27, 2008)

false. i'm still in high school! and it sucks!

tnp has a WILD imagination


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 27, 2008)

_*True. Incredibly True. One of my most True characteristics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves to blow bubbles.*_


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 28, 2008)

true.snot bubbles! jk

tnp would cut her legs off with a rusty butter knife for a $60,000,000.99
USD shopping spree at Sephorah.


----------



## ashleydenise (Feb 28, 2008)

False! lol I like both my legs!

tnp. Is about to go to bed...


----------



## MariahGem (Feb 28, 2008)

Not hardly!!  I have so much work to do, I may be up all night!!

TNP can quote Family Guy all day long!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 28, 2008)

_*False.

TNP considers her/himself obsessive.*_


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 28, 2008)

True -i am a little obsessive.

TNP loves Disney films.


----------



## frocher (Feb 28, 2008)

......


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 28, 2008)

TRUE!!!!!

TNP hides behind a pillow during horror films


----------



## SuSana (Feb 28, 2008)

False, I don't really watch them.

TNP owns at least 50 books.


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 28, 2008)

True, so much more than that actually!

TNP has bought the 25th Anniversary Edition of Michael Jackson's greatest album Thriller.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 28, 2008)

Flase. Not really my thing.

TNP likes taking photos


----------



## J90 (Feb 28, 2008)

true

the next person likes tomatoes


----------



## prettygirl (Feb 28, 2008)

FALSE. I kinda.. hate tomatos.. lol

TNP has gone to jail before.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 29, 2008)

False. but there's a first time for everything!

TNP is afraid of love. Don't be! Loveis a good thing!


----------



## frocher (Feb 29, 2008)

.......


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 29, 2008)

False. Unfortunately i graduated more than a year ago... wish i was still a student.

TNP has a makeup-related job.... MA, shop assistant selling cosmetics etc...


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 29, 2008)

_*False. 
One of my aspirations is to be a MU Artist someDay, tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*_

_*TNP is shivering right now (brrrr....)*_​


----------



## athena123 (Feb 29, 2008)

True, it's only in the fifties here in SoCal! 

TNP sings in the car when she drives [and I've gotten a lot of funny looks when I do this, what's up with that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## SuSana (Feb 29, 2008)

True!

TNP would like to tell off one of their co-workers.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 29, 2008)

False. One of my classmates... TRUE!

tnp resembles someone famous.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 1, 2008)

_*True ? I wish. My husband says I resemble Kate Bush, who just happens to be our Muse. A couple of other times people have said the same. I feel extremely flattered, but again, don't I wish!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has learned to deal with small anxiety attacks. *_


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 2, 2008)

Kind of... just when i think i'm over it, it's back.. i guess i deal with it better than i used to.

TNP hates their job/course


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 2, 2008)

whoops!posted twice. how to delete?


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 2, 2008)

AmberLilith said:


> Quote:
> 
> Kind of... just when i think i'm over it, it's back.. i guess i deal with it better than i used to.
> 
> _*Me, too. HUGS! xxCherylFaith*_


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_Kind of... just when i think i'm over it, it's back.. i guess i deal with it better than i used to.

TNP hates their job/course_

 
_*False. I could use a break, tho.

TNP loves Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*_


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol, True (What other answer were you expecting for that one?!!)

TNP has too much time on their hands and spends it on the internet (like me, I seem to be an internet junkie right now).



Edit: wow, I am on this page of the thread _too many_ times. Sorry all for my continued presence.


----------



## x-ivy (Mar 2, 2008)

True!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has/is going to see a movie this weekend


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_...
Edit: wow, I am on this page of the thread too many times. Sorry all for my continued presence._

 
*I don't think you need to apologize! Oh! I seem to end up on this thread alot,too...lol   Do I need to apologize? I'm unsure-
 I think our self-esteem needs upgrading. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 HUGS to you!*​


----------



## badkittekitte (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x-ivy* 

 
_True!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has/is going to see a movie this weekend_

 
maybe..but doubt it...bf is very busy

tnp has only today off from work


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 2, 2008)

False

TNP looks forward to receiving the post in case there's a letter amongst all the bills.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*I don't think you need to apologize! Oh! I seem to end up on this thread alot,too...lol   Do I need to apologize? I'm unsure-
 I think our self-esteem needs upgrading. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 HUGS to you!*​_

 
Thank you  *attempts to upgrade self-esteem*


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Mar 2, 2008)

Meh, False. It's just gonna be more medical bills.

TNP is looking forward to the first truly warm day this year!


----------



## val-x (Mar 2, 2008)

True!

TNP is jammin' to music right now


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 2, 2008)

True!

TNP brings their own food to the movie theater. I mean, c'mon!!! $7 for a cup of popcorn. That's ridonkulous!


----------



## val-x (Mar 2, 2008)

False. I don't eat food at the movies cuz when I did, I had miss a part of the movie to go to the restroom

TNP is in there PJ's right now.


----------



## deven.marie (Mar 2, 2008)

true

TNP loves gossip magazines


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 2, 2008)

_*False. I don't wear PJ's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*_

_*The Next Person is drinking Burgundy Wine.*_


----------



## val-x (Mar 2, 2008)

False I hate wine lol

TNP Is sick?


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 3, 2008)

True, i have a cold and actually just started to recover from an intense hangover lol

TNP has a pet


----------



## lara (Mar 3, 2008)

False, my landlord won't even let me have a fish.

TNP wants to go to bed.


----------



## val-x (Mar 3, 2008)

True with a box of tissues

TNP wears glasses and or contacts


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 3, 2008)

true!!!!!!!!

tnp would like to change their gender for a week.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 3, 2008)

False. A week would be far too long. Maybe a day or two just to see what it's like... but i'd much rather stay a girl!

TNP likes to fake it: hair, nails, eyebrows etc


----------



## val-x (Mar 3, 2008)

False. My hair is at my likeings and my nails grow pretty fast

TNP just woke up.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 3, 2008)

False. Though i do get up at random hours these days!! A couple of days ago, i could have answered 'true' at this time of day.

TNP would downloads music rather than buying cds.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 3, 2008)

true.. i never buy cd's haha

TNP has a very messy bedroom


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 3, 2008)

so very very True!!!!

on the same theme...
TNP is a clean-n-tidy freak


----------



## Bonbonroz (Mar 3, 2008)

False! My hubby is always mad at me when he comes home for the week-ends b/c I'm so messy!!

TNP dreams of a new car.


----------



## SuSana (Mar 3, 2008)

False, I like my car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has sued someone before.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 3, 2008)

Falseness.

tnp knows some one who is blind.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 3, 2008)

im sort of blind haha i hate wearin my glasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so sorta

TNP is addicted to chocolate


----------



## _ohmygosh (Mar 4, 2008)

False, not really a fan of chocolate.

TNP never leaves home without makeup?


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 4, 2008)

False. I don't wear makeup when working out, when I'm just running to the grocery store, etc.

TNP can either sign or read braille well.


----------



## x-ivy (Mar 4, 2008)

fasle, haven't had one in almost a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP does yoga


----------



## frocher (Mar 4, 2008)

....


----------



## SuSana (Mar 4, 2008)

True, I've missed 2 days of work already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing red.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 4, 2008)

False, I'm wearing my boyfriends blue dressing gown!

TNP is in desperate need of a haircut


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 4, 2008)

True

TNP wants cosmetic work done on their teeth (I want mine whitening)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 4, 2008)

True. i want em Straight! but my mom says it adds character. w/e

tnp has cock-blocked someone. i have many times. sadly.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't even know what that means so I can't answer


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 4, 2008)

it means you've stopped someone from getting laid

but FALSE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp has been in a fist fight


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Mar 5, 2008)

False

TNP cant ever get falsies to go on right


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 5, 2008)

True, they always end up looking not quite right if you look closely!

TNP is going to a concert in the next month


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 5, 2008)

false.

tnp drinks water.


----------



## Flammable (Mar 6, 2008)

true.
I love water.

tnp is married.


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 6, 2008)

False, but have been together with bf since 10 years so it's kinda like being married 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is so sick that she's feeling dizzy all the time.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 6, 2008)

False, thankfully.

TNP is cold n shivery sitting at the computer, but so engrossed in specktra that she/he can't be bothered to get up n get a jumper/put heating on.


----------



## x-ivy (Mar 6, 2008)

True
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is leaving their home country for march break


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 6, 2008)

false.

tnp is a good dancer.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 6, 2008)

true!! or so i like to think haha, people are always shocked when they see me clubbing because im usually really shy but i dance like craaazzzy

TNP loves cheese


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 6, 2008)

true, i like to try all different kinds of cheese 

TNP has been in love


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 7, 2008)

has been? NOPE.....Never been in love until I met my current BF. he's actually my first bf too. been together for 6 yrs now! =)

TNP needs to peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SuSana (Mar 7, 2008)

Hahaha true!  I was just about to get up.

TNP owns a piece of diamond jewelry.


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Mar 7, 2008)

True. This super stunning one of a kind piece that my parents shilled out for for my twenty first birthday. Best surprise ever. And, I don't even like diamonds.

TNP doesn't have laundry facilities at home. (In their home or apartment building)


----------



## j_absinthe (Mar 7, 2008)

False. 

TNP drinks V8.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 7, 2008)

False. I'd rather just eat a tomato.

TNP has an unusual/exotic pet.


----------



## x-ivy (Mar 7, 2008)

False

TNP steals items from work


----------



## lovekrumpet (Mar 7, 2008)

False.   TNP enjoys the sound rain/thunderstorms.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 7, 2008)

SO SO TRUE!!!!

TNP is looking for a new job (I'm not, i just started back at my old one)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 8, 2008)

true. there's a makeup; supply shop opening up soon! i'm going to apply there! bring on the money!

tnp has a headache.


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 8, 2008)

Kinda true...

TNP wants to go to MAC and finally see Fafiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Mar 8, 2008)

True! But then I'll get depressed because I can't afford any of it.

TNP is feeling ill right now.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 8, 2008)

False

TNP is miserable today


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 8, 2008)

false.

tnp is wearing a hat.


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 8, 2008)

false

TNP is doing her make-up.


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Mar 9, 2008)

false! Cleaning up the mascara from under my eyes, yes.

TNP wants to get a piercing. (I just got my septum, and it is awesome)


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes! Industrial in my ear or a belly button piercing!

TNP just had fast food.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 9, 2008)

False. Only had coffee and tea so far today. Trying to steer clear of fast food due to my overweight-ness.

TNP can listen to music to reminisce about good/bad/old/happy/sad times...
(Inspired by my current musical; reminiscence of 10 years ago when i was 14 and had only been into metal a couple of years)


----------



## Trista (Mar 9, 2008)

So true. I always listen to music and reminisce about friends and good/sad times...

TNP went to bed without washing her face


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 9, 2008)

true... i dont wash my face before i go to bed unless ive been wearing makeup that day... i mostly cleanse though, i dont like using 'washy' tpe fo stuff my skins wayyy too sensitive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP last went to mac and bought a lipstick


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 9, 2008)

False. Went to MAC and bought a moisturizer.

TNP wants to go to MAC, but can't at the moment.


----------



## Rouaa (Mar 9, 2008)

True. Oh I wish!

TNP is brown haired.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 9, 2008)

true...when dyed.

tnp likes gym class heroes.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 10, 2008)

true. and i like the lead guy too. he's hot!

tnp would like to be famous for a day.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 11, 2008)

False. I couldn't stand the scrutiny.

TNP wants to cry.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 11, 2008)

true... tears of joy and laughter!

tnp can rap.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 11, 2008)

true..  haha when im drunk, most of my bfs friends are into rap and they love me for it

TNP hates feet


----------



## val-x (Mar 12, 2008)

True my big toe on my right foot isn't my favorite

TNP is going to do there hair


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 12, 2008)

True -i need to at least wash it before i leave the house today!!

TNP likes the Manic Street Preachers (I'm listening now)


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 13, 2008)

false (i have'nt had a donut in years lol)
the next person has worked at a fast food place


----------



## frocher (Mar 13, 2008)

False.

TNP loves the rain.


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 13, 2008)

TRUE!  It's getting pretty sunny here, and I'm dreading the summer weather--sticky and in the 90s.

THP has drunk (drunken? drank?) something (milk, OJ, etc.) straight from the carton.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 13, 2008)

ever? Of course it's true. Usually apple juice.

TNP works evenings


----------



## kaneda (Mar 13, 2008)

False. 

TNP has a Playstation3


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 13, 2008)

False. PS2

TNP plays online role-playing games


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 13, 2008)

Mmm I'd say false. I play classic role-playing games.

TNP wants to drink a Diet Coke RIGHT NOW!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 13, 2008)

False. i hate fizzy drinks they make me bloated and feel fat, i only drink water or fruit juices

TNP wants a hug


----------



## x-ivy (Mar 14, 2008)

lol, True

TNP wants to dance crazy for no reason


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 14, 2008)

False, haven't the energy

TNP can't decide what to eat for dinner.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 15, 2008)

_*False! I'm ravenous & I have it all planned (for once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I plan on having a small bowl of rigatoni pasta, with a small piece of garlic bread (the "heel"), topped by 2 slices of eggplant  (baked in light yummy batter), with a lovely spicy tomato sauce.  I might have a glass of Burgundy Wine with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I generally don't plan my meals, or don't get to eat them when I do plan...so...fingers crossed...& toes, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(This will be my 1st meal Today.)

The next person has a craving for something/someone/someplace   he/she would do better to leave alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## x-ivy (Mar 15, 2008)

lol, True

TNP has oily skin


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 15, 2008)

true. it's annoying, but better for the skin in the long run.

TNP loves getting their nails done (acrylic/gel/drug store boxed ones)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 16, 2008)

true but i always ends up fucking them up.

tnp hasn't shaved their legs in over a week. *cough cough* its been too cold to wear anything but pants anyway!!!


----------



## Trista (Mar 16, 2008)

False. LOL! I live with my significant other so I've been shaving. However if I'm lazy and not in the mood I don't shave everyday in the winter.

TNP has a doggie


----------



## x-ivy (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_true. it's annoying, but better for the skin in the long run._

 
why?

kinda true, getting 2 soon enough since I'm moving

TNP eats crackers and cheese


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x-ivy* 

 
_why?

kinda true, getting 2 soon enough since I'm moving

TNP eats crackers and cheese_

 
apparently people with oily skin are less prone to wrinkles

False, i hate crackers and cheese sometimes makes me feel sick lol but i dont mind it sometimes

TNP cant wait for heatherette


----------



## SuSana (Mar 16, 2008)

False, it's only 2 more days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP went to a bar last night.


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Mar 16, 2008)

False! My bar buddies and I considered taking it easy for a night so we could study for midterms today. We flaked on studying, wouldn't ya know.

TNP has never been to Disney World. (The one in FL)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 16, 2008)

true! who wants to go with me???

tnp likes MadTV over SNL


----------



## mollythedolly (Mar 18, 2008)

FALSE ALOT

TNP loves the Heatherette packaging.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 18, 2008)

truedles.

tnp is partying for spring break!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 18, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Partying in June though! 

TNP has a secret crush on someone other than significant other.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x-ivy* 

 
_why?

kinda true, getting 2 soon enough since I'm moving

TNP eats crackers and cheese_

 
what glam8babe said! =) Aging skin becomes very dry, so if you have oily skin, your aging/wrinkling process will most likely be delayed. HTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_TNP has a secret crush on someone other than significant other._

 
TRUE. LOL my ophthalmologist. he's adorable hehe and he looks 25!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






TNP has a TV in their room


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 19, 2008)

True actually, i just never watch it.

TNP usually looks at Specktra on a laptop


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2008)

False. I always look at specktra on my computer at home.

TNP had a Starbucks coffee to go today.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 19, 2008)

False. Haven't been anywhere yet today. Though now you've put the idea in my head... I'm going into town later and there's a starbucks....

TNP is currently studying/taking a college or uni course.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2008)

False. I finished university in summer 2006.

TNP is wearing smokey eyes today.


----------



## nessa25 (Mar 19, 2008)

True. Im wearing my Smoking Eyes quad right now.

TNP LOVES Dita Von Teese. (i do she's presently my screensaver, lol)


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 19, 2008)

True -she's currently my background. And i just replied on your post about her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP wants to get married one day.


----------



## x-ivy (Mar 19, 2008)

True

TNP is freezing...brrrrrr


----------



## fjc62701 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nope pretty warm here..


The next person that hates folding white clothes after doing laundry?


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 19, 2008)

False.. i dont do laundry lol

TNP spent or is going to spend ALOT of money on heatherette


----------



## athena123 (Mar 19, 2008)

False! I'm not nearly as addicted to MAC as some of you ladies are but I DO have my eye on a new skincare widget! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wishes she lived in the mountains where the closest neighbor is like 10 miles away...


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Mar 19, 2008)

Naaw. I like people.

TNP desperately needs to go to the toilet but is too enthralled by Specktra...


----------



## nessa25 (Mar 20, 2008)

False, i dont need the toilet right now, lol

TNP wont leave the house without wearing makeup


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 20, 2008)

False

TNP has spent over 5,000 on makeup


----------



## SeXy MAC LuveR (Mar 20, 2008)

True ..very possible even more then that..



TNP  just ate cookies and milk


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2008)

False. I just drank a coffee.

TNP loves bright colors.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 20, 2008)

True.. i love yellows and bright blues!

TNP has atleast 20 mac eyeshadows


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 20, 2008)

False, unfortunately.  I have very limited funds...darn student loans!
TNP sings in the shower


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 20, 2008)

True- and at the top of my lungs!  

TNP has fallen out of a tree at some point in their lives.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 20, 2008)

True, I've fallen out of a couple trees! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP prefers coffee over tea first thing in the am...


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 20, 2008)

False, my off-the-boat Irish grandparents made sure I have a healthy appreciation for tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes frozen pizza


----------



## athena123 (Mar 20, 2008)

True! but only when I don't have time to make my pizza from scratch! 

TNP prefers chocolate ice cream over vanilla.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 20, 2008)

Sometimes true, sometimes not true. hehee

TNP is waiting for a package in the mail....(mine didn't come yet dammit!!!)


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 20, 2008)

True, waiting for my heatherette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP sleeps naked


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 20, 2008)

True.  Makes for less laundry.  

TNP can sing the alphabet backwards


----------



## frocher (Mar 20, 2008)

......


----------



## macaholic2912 (Mar 20, 2008)

true
TNP has a significant OH


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 20, 2008)

OH? i don't know what that is. 

TNP hates it when guys (not drag queens) where eyeliner.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 21, 2008)

true... well i think its upto them but seriously, boys dont need makeup! (gay guys look good in makeup though)

TNP hates overplucked eyebrows


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 21, 2008)

True.

TNP has hurt themselves on a Slip'N'Slide


----------



## x-ivy (Mar 22, 2008)

False

TNP watches Comedy Central


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 22, 2008)

False.. we dont have that in UK

TNP is going clubbing sometime soon


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Mar 23, 2008)

True...Probably. I have just been to an ale festival though so I'm a bit strapped for cash.

TNP is wearing red nail polish.


----------



## rosenbud (Mar 23, 2008)

False: I can't wear nail polish, don't like the feel of it on my nails
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP has just eaten a full easter egg.


----------



## x-ivy (Mar 24, 2008)

False

TNP has warm weather where you are


----------



## athena123 (Mar 24, 2008)

True, it's record breaking temps here in SoCal! 

TNP is an unapologetic omnivore!


----------



## user79 (Mar 25, 2008)

True.


TNP still has snow where they live.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 25, 2008)

True... its been snowing all weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 been shivvering like crazy!!

TNP cant wait for summer


----------



## Esme (Mar 25, 2008)

False! Can't wait for winter! It is the end of summer in Australia right now.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2008)

TNP looks forward to Naughty Nauticals.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 25, 2008)

True sorta.. i only want like 4 things from it

TNP loves shoes


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 25, 2008)

Very, very true!

TNP is looking at Specktra at work when they should be doing something else!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 25, 2008)

False, but sometimes at college when ive finished the work i take a lil look to see the 'new posts' section

TNP is going on holiday (vacation) this year


----------



## athena123 (Mar 25, 2008)

True! Just don't know where yet ... 

TNP always forgets something critical when she switches purses [I"m totally guilty of this, BTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





]


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 25, 2008)

True!  It's always fun to get pulled over and realize that your wallet is sitting in the bag you left in your living room... not that I would know anything about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has walked into an automatic door


----------



## x-ivy (Mar 25, 2008)

True, lol

TNP can play the drums!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves cats (like me!).


----------



## frocher (Mar 25, 2008)

....


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 25, 2008)

False, it's moving-weekend part II for me.  Not fun.

TNP has worn two different shoes out by accident


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Mar 26, 2008)

False. Though I have walked out the doro without shoes by accident at least once.

TNP <3's Tarina Tarantino's jewelry.


----------



## Brittni (Mar 26, 2008)

VERY TRUE!! I loooveee it...so girly and pretty!

TNP has painted their toenails black.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 26, 2008)

FALSE i mostly do at-home pedicures or a girly pink/coral

TNP is obsessed with E! (tv channel)


----------



## msmack (Mar 26, 2008)

FALSE, I don't even have cable

NTP likes to play video games a.k.a. 'gaming out'


----------



## x-ivy (Mar 26, 2008)

False :s

TNP like Janet Jackson


----------



## athena123 (Mar 26, 2008)

False! 

TNP is terrified of snakes [like me] shudder....


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 26, 2008)

True

TNP Still knows all the words to the "Mickey Mouse Club" theme song


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_True

TNP Still knows all the words to the "Mickey Mouse Club" theme song_

 
False... guss Im not that cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is obsessed with reality tv


----------



## Susanne (Mar 26, 2008)

False.

TNP sings in her / his car.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 26, 2008)

True, but only when I'm in the car by myself. No-one else needs to hear that!

TNP failed their driving test the first time round.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 26, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 had an awful strict woman... then the second time i had a nice man and i passed haha

TNP has their own car


----------



## Hilly (Mar 26, 2008)

true

tnp has a wedgie


----------



## priya2006 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I guess it's both true and false because the underwear in question is a thong LOL

Now for a really annal and somewhat blah question :TNP is allergic to bismuth oxychloride


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 26, 2008)

False im pretty sure im not

tnp is tired and bored at the same time


----------



## athena123 (Mar 26, 2008)

True! Makes my face itch bleh! 

TNP prefers pink toenails over red....


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 26, 2008)

False, I've never painted them anything but fire-engine red.  

TNP is not afraid of heights


----------



## NadiaD (Mar 26, 2008)

true!  I love throwing myself off things whilst attatched to a piece of elastic string!!

tnp has a guilty secret song - what is it? lol


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 26, 2008)

True.  Anything by Journey is usually playing whenever I'm home alone.  Yes, I am that much of a dork 

TNP considers photography one of their hobbies


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh so true. I love it.







TNP is going to go see a movie this weekend.


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Mar 27, 2008)

Probably false. I keep forgetting to go out for the weekend.

TNP is in love!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 27, 2008)

False (nice photo btw... you took it? what camera did you use?)

tnp can't go more than a month w/o buying new makeup. i can but i feel sick


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 27, 2008)

True.. but its hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

tnp loves leopard print


----------



## user79 (Mar 27, 2008)

False. Well, it's fun to do makeup in that style, but it's a bit played out by now.


TNP needs to pee!!


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 27, 2008)

False

TNP has been in hospital this year


----------



## frocher (Mar 27, 2008)

......


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 27, 2008)

False.

TNP Has solved a rubix cube


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Mar 27, 2008)

False. Not quite yet.

TNP is reading a very good book.


----------



## SuSana (Mar 27, 2008)

True.

TNP needs a manicure.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 27, 2008)

True... my polish is chipped and looks disguisting lol

TNP is allergic to something


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_True... my polish is chipped and looks disguisting lol

TNP is allergic to something_

 
True. A number of medications as well as cats and something yet to be determined... I have an allergist appointment coming up this summer.

TNP has several piercings.


----------



## tripwirechick (Mar 27, 2008)

False.. only my ears. I used to have my nose and an industrial though, but got over that phase of my youth.

TNP hates Summer.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 27, 2008)

False!!

TNP will visit a MAC store / counter today (or tomorrow - here it is already late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## SuSana (Mar 27, 2008)

True!  I'm going to Nordstrom later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is getting their hair done tomorrow.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 27, 2008)

False

TNP likes to dye her/his hair


----------



## Trista (Mar 28, 2008)

True I always dye my hair- doing it for years!

TNP can eat rice with chopsticks


----------



## user79 (Mar 28, 2008)

True.

TNP knows how to knit.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 28, 2008)

True, but I haven't done any knitting for a long time. The last thing was a pair of baby bootees for my sister - and she's 23 now!

TNP has been watching this season of Lost and wants it to get started again!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 28, 2008)

False. I watch Desperate Housewives and Private Practise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes casting shows on TV.


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 28, 2008)

False.  

TNP is left-handed


----------



## tripwirechick (Mar 28, 2008)

False.. I can write with my left hand but it's barely ledgible!!

TNP loves their job


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 29, 2008)

True. It's was I was made to do.

TNP likes to put stuff on their cat(s).


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 29, 2008)

False.  My only phobia is of cats, so I don't have one around me. 

TNP talks in their sleep


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 29, 2008)

True apparently haha, especially when ive had alcohol

TNP is hungry


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 29, 2008)

True.  I have no food in my apartment whatsoever because I'm moving.  I should probably get food soon though, because the cardboard is starting to look good. 

TNP has been attacked at a petting zoo at some point in their lives.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 29, 2008)

False.

TNP enjoys baking cakes


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2008)

False. But I enjoy eating them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a younger sister.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 29, 2008)

False, I wish... I would trade in one of my brothers for a little sister.

TNP enjoys hookah....


----------



## user79 (Mar 30, 2008)

True! I loooove hookah.


TNP reads the newspaper daily.


----------



## x-ivy (Mar 30, 2008)

False

TNP has moved houses recently


----------



## frocher (Mar 31, 2008)

.......


----------



## Susanne (Mar 31, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP goes back to work / school today after Easter holiday / vacation.


----------



## nessa25 (Mar 31, 2008)

True except i didn't get a vacation but i only work 3days/wk.

TNP has not worked out in over a year.


----------



## Feminist. (Mar 31, 2008)

definitely not true!

TNP is at work


----------



## Bonbonroz (Mar 31, 2008)

False. I have long working hours but now the day is ooooover.

TNP still lives at his/her parent's.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 31, 2008)

False. I have my own flat.

TNP is very tidy.


----------



## x-ivy (Mar 31, 2008)

True

TNP likes red


----------



## aprillee (Mar 31, 2008)

False.. I love pink!


TNP  loves pizza.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 31, 2008)

True but i feel fat after i eat it lol i really need to cut down

TNP loves the orange packaging for neo sci-fi etc.


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Apr 1, 2008)

TRUE!!

TNP is excited about the yellow polish from Neo sci-fi!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 1, 2008)

false. 

tnp thinks they are funny.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 1, 2008)

True! I'm always joking around irl. 

TNP loves thunderstorms.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 1, 2008)

True! It makes me feel excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person likes cheese.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves shoes


----------



## athena123 (Apr 1, 2008)

Of course, show me the woman who DOESN'T love shoes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wore slacks today instead of capris because it's still too cold out.


----------



## SuSana (Apr 1, 2008)

True, it was about 50 degrees when I left this morning.  Not really cold compared to other people, but for So Cal people it is lol.

TNP is wearing purple eyeshadow.


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 1, 2008)

False. Not actually wearing any eyeshadow atm

TNP would not leave the house without mascara


----------



## x-ivy (Apr 2, 2008)

True, lol

TNP is vegan


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 2, 2008)

False

TNP is excited for summer


----------



## SuSana (Apr 2, 2008)

False, summer is my least favorite.

TNP wants to win the lottery.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 2, 2008)

True.. desperately

TNP has oily skin


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 2, 2008)

True, kinda. It's pretty mixed.

TNP went shopping today and resisted buying makeup


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 2, 2008)

True... i only went in boots as we dont have any high end makeup counters in my town.. but i was looking about and my boyfriend dragged me out lol

TNP cant wait for the new summer collections


----------



## Hilly (Apr 2, 2008)

False...I am still recovering from Heatherette!

TNP is on the pill


----------



## Sushi. (Apr 2, 2008)

true

tnp likes frozen yogurt


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2008)

False.

TNP is very excited about the orange packaging of the three part collection (like me!!)


----------



## Bonbonroz (Apr 3, 2008)

False! I don't really like orange...

TNP would never drive without a GPS in his/her car.


----------



## athena123 (Apr 3, 2008)

False! I don't have GPS and don't want it, have a pretty good sense of direction and the fun is in getting a little lost. I've found a lot of great restaurants/markets that way :LOL

TNP wears sunscreen everyday, regardless of the cloud cover.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

False

TNP is currently wearing perfume and if so which one?


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2008)

True. Escada Ibiza Hippie.

TNP reads Glamour.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

True that reminds me i need to go buy the current issue

TNP is on a diet


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 3, 2008)

False - I don't think I've ever gone on a diet.

TNP likes pesto.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 3, 2008)

true!

TNP blow dries their hair everyday


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 3, 2008)

False

The next person colors their hair


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

False... well i get highlights a few times a year does that count?

TNP has a pet


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 3, 2008)

Unfortunately false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But one day I'll get my all time favourite doggy, a pomeranian, and I'm gunna name him/her Mini (no not minnie as in minnie mouse, but mini as in miniature hehe cuz they sound the same) I could also name it Fluff, Fluffy, PomPom, Puff...etc, but Mini stands out to me. ^^

TNP just took a shower


----------



## User93 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nope, but i gonna do it right now, as soon as i finish cleaning up the room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had more than 5 boyfriends


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

False. ive had 4 lol 2 long term ones and 2 were just shitty ones that lasted a fortnight and were complete ass holes

TNP loves candles


----------



## j_absinthe (Apr 3, 2008)

Kinda true. Only the religious ones really, like they sell at the bodegas.

TNP hates apples.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

False i love them especially red ones!

TNP likes the dress camp packaging


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2008)

False. This is the first collection I don't like.

TNP likes watermelon.


----------



## SuSana (Apr 3, 2008)

True!  My aunt still calls me watermelon baby because I wanted to eat it all the time when I was younger.

TNP went to church on Sunday.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

False

TNP owns snob lipstick


----------



## Hilly (Apr 3, 2008)

true!

TNP eats breakfast all the time


----------



## Trista (Apr 3, 2008)

False. I usually got have my cup of espresso. 

TNP wrote for her/his school newspaper


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 4, 2008)

haha falseeeee.

TNP was really sad when Fresh Prince of Bel-Air announced they would end the series...and the day they aired the last episode. I was devastated


----------



## Dizzy (Apr 4, 2008)

False.  Was never a big fan of it.

TNP plays paintball


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 4, 2008)

yes!
tnp has at one point bleached their hair an unfortunate shade of yellow


----------



## Hilly (Apr 4, 2008)

false, but i have bleached and dyed it other random color.

tnp is allergic to penacillion


----------



## x-ivy (Apr 4, 2008)

False

TNP likes Crystal.....Light, bahaha


----------



## Dizzy (Apr 4, 2008)

False.

TNP screams at horror movies like they're the Superbowl  

IE: "No! Don't do it!  You idiot, he's right behind you! Don't open that door!"


----------



## nessa25 (Apr 5, 2008)

False, i hate when people talk outloud at the movies. i just wanna yell back shut the F up!, but i dont...

TNP is has not had a haircut in over 6 months


----------



## Susanne (Apr 5, 2008)

False. I had a haircut last week and at least every eight weeks.

TNP is tired.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 5, 2008)

True.. i just dragged myself out of bed, i dont like sleeping in no more especially when the weathers nice

TNP skipped breakfast today


----------



## User93 (Apr 5, 2008)

True! I got out of bed only at 2 pm. Sleepzor, i've told you.

TNP will go out today


----------



## Dizzy (Apr 5, 2008)

False.  I've got a lot of work that deserves the appropriate level of procrastination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP can drive a stick shift


----------



## x-ivy (Apr 5, 2008)

False, don't even have my G1

TNP has an Ipod


----------



## User93 (Apr 5, 2008)

yeah, and i loove my pink one. I'm listening to it all the tim, really, i cant go by public transport without it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP plays the pc games


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 5, 2008)

True.

TNP was running late today... (like me, I slept through my alarm..)


----------



## *Star Violet* (Apr 7, 2008)

False

I work from home  so I'm never late!!! lol

TNP has secretly scratched thier butt in public...LOL


----------



## val-x (Apr 7, 2008)

TRUE I was walking in the mall and got a wedgie had to get it out

TNP couldn't sleep last night.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

False i was really tired and went straight to sleep

TNP has never ordered MAC from their website


----------



## Susanne (Apr 7, 2008)

True. Because you can't order here from the official website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes crimes on TV.


----------



## athena123 (Apr 7, 2008)

False, whether it's reality based crime TV, or news I'm not into it. Maybe a whodunnit on occasion...

TNP carries her own canvas bag to the grocery store to avoid using plastic or paper.


----------



## Trista (Apr 7, 2008)

False. But I guess I should do that, right?

TNP has never used false eyelashes.


----------



## Dizzy (Apr 7, 2008)

False.  

TNP has a tattoo


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

False

TNP owns at least 10 mac lipsticks


----------



## athena123 (Apr 7, 2008)

False, only 1 MAC but tons of DuWop! 

TNP wears glasses instead of contacts....


----------



## Dizzy (Apr 7, 2008)

True.  I only use my glasses to drive so no point in contacts.

TNP can wiggle their ears


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

True kinda haha

TNP has a celeb crush.. if so who?


----------



## lizardprincesa (Apr 7, 2008)

*SIGH.....True...more than one,
 but the latest obsession is completely unattainable...*
*Freddie Mercury...
sigh.....He was so beautiful, talented, & Enlightened.*

*TNP has at least one Black Velvet garment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 7, 2008)

false! velvet is my least favorite material ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The next person owns electric eel e/s.


----------



## SuSana (Apr 8, 2008)

True, and I hate it.

TNP is doing laundry.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 8, 2008)

False .. never done it in my life lol

TNP is buying stuff from naught nauticals, if so what?


----------



## fashionette (Apr 8, 2008)

Sooo true:
Pandamonium e/s
Shore leave e/s
Smoothblue e/l
Ahoy there l/s
Party Mate l/s
Port red l/s
Ensign l/g
Hey Sailor l/g
Naughty Nautical nailpolish

TNP has big feet


----------



## Dizzy (Apr 8, 2008)

True-ish.  I'm a 9.

TNP has moved far away from where they grew up


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 8, 2008)

False.. still in same town just the other side

TNP likes to wear red lipstick


----------



## user79 (Apr 8, 2008)

True, but don't have the occasion to wear it a lot.


TNP likes Indian food.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 8, 2008)

True.. i love indian, chinese, mexican and italian

TNP drinks lots of water


----------



## athena123 (Apr 8, 2008)

True! I drink tons of water, now is that because I'm an Aquarian? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP prefers red wine over white.


----------



## fashionette (Apr 8, 2008)

so so so so true!

TNP doesn't remember his/her natural hair color.


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 8, 2008)

False, stop coloring my hair like 6 yrs ago. roots are annoying.

TNP has their own washroom at home (a washroom they do not share with others)


----------



## fashionette (Apr 8, 2008)

True.

TNP is allergic to kiwi


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 8, 2008)

False

TNP went shopping today and bought stuff


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2008)

False. I had to work all day and still work at home.

TNP hates rain.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 8, 2008)

False! It's raining right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has walked into a glass sliding door! (dont worry...you're not alone LOL)


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 8, 2008)

True.. and i once walked into a huge mirror in a nightclub, i thought i saw a girl who looked like me (i was very drunk) so i walked over to her and bumped right into a mirror lmao, only a few people saw though

TNP has heard ushers new song and loves it


----------



## tooniee (Apr 8, 2008)

False. I am so not down with new music.

TNP has a secret love for The Osmond's 'Puppy Love'


----------



## couturesista (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tooniee* 

 
_False. I am so not down with new music.

TNP has a secret love for The Osmond's 'Puppy Love'_

 
False, TNP watches porn


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 8, 2008)

haha True... who doesnt?

TNP is currently bored


----------



## couturesista (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_haha True... who doesnt?

TNP is currently bored_

 
True, TNP will do a FOTN tonite


----------



## Brittni (Apr 8, 2008)

False...though I'd like to start posting FOTD...just lazy...
and let me just say glam - I love Usher's new song! AND I DONT! (to your second question hah ewww)

TNP is avoiding doing homework.


----------



## user79 (Apr 8, 2008)

False. I don't have homework anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP has a scented oil burner at home.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 8, 2008)

False

TNP is doing something fun this weekend and if so, what?


----------



## kimmy (Apr 8, 2008)

false. yahaa!

tnp is a destiny's child fan.


----------



## Dizzy (Apr 8, 2008)

False.  Not my kinda music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP is a fan of The Simpsons.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 8, 2008)

True... i hate it but love it lol

TNP likes R&B


----------



## kimmy (Apr 8, 2008)

tralse...some of it's alright.

tnp has visited new mexico.


----------



## val-x (Apr 9, 2008)

False. TNP ate garlic bread yesterday


----------



## fashionette (Apr 9, 2008)

False

TNP hates matte e/s


----------



## xangela (Apr 9, 2008)

True.

TNP Loves broccolli.


----------



## val-x (Apr 9, 2008)

False I love em all lol

TNP has a baby picture of themselves in there bedroom


----------



## user79 (Apr 9, 2008)

False.

TNP has a pair of pink panties.


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 9, 2008)

true, several in fact, but overall I prefer red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP washes their cat


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 9, 2008)

False. i dont have a cat

TNP likes olives


----------



## fashionette (Apr 9, 2008)

True. I love olives.

TNP's favorite tv-show is "Scrubs"


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 9, 2008)

False.. not my fave but i do like it

TNP is currently watching tv


----------



## val-x (Apr 9, 2008)

False I was watching it now I'm on specktra

TNP is still in pijamas


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 9, 2008)

True... havent been out today

TNP is currently on youtube


----------



## val-x (Apr 9, 2008)

True I'm was watchin' your video lol

TNP is getting something to eat


----------



## val-x (Apr 9, 2008)

whats the first song in the purple and gold look?
I like it lol


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 9, 2008)

False im so full!!
 (p.s the song is Lil Rob - bring out the freak in you)

TNP is wearing socks right now


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 9, 2008)

False, I'm wearing horrible black opaque knee-highs. I'm going to the gym after work and they're quicker to whip off than the opaque tights I'd normally wear. 

TNP likes polka dots (or "poker" dots as I frequently see dotty clothes described on eBay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 9, 2008)

True!! i love them.. and polka dot accessories

TNP is a fan of Justin timberlake


----------



## val-x (Apr 9, 2008)

TRUE I can't wait to see him in The Love Guru

TNP is leavin' the house right now lol


----------



## user79 (Apr 9, 2008)

False, just got back home.


TNP has feigned being ill at least once to get out of work.


----------



## Dizzy (Apr 9, 2008)

False.  No work = no pay.  And I get sick of eating Ramen all the time.  

TNP is a fan of Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## fashionette (Apr 9, 2008)

true

TNP hates yogurt


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 9, 2008)

False, I love yoghurt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is still at school/college/uni


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 9, 2008)

True.. college part time

TNP comes on specktra everyday


----------



## couturesista (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_True.. college part time

TNP comes on specktra everyday_

 
HEll 2 tha Yeah
 TNP favorite gold shade is AMBER LIGHTS


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 9, 2008)

False

TNP has a 6 pack lol


----------



## kimmy (Apr 9, 2008)

false. i wish haha.

tnp is an arachnaphobe.


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 9, 2008)

oh so fucking true. those things are EVIL!!

TNP has been to Jamaica


----------



## benzito_714 (Apr 9, 2008)

oh yeah-pizza with garlic sauce
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




TNP is registered to vote...


----------



## Dizzy (Apr 9, 2008)

True- first things I did on my 18th birthday were buy cigarettes & a lottery ticket, and register to vote.


TNP has gotten their tongue stuck to a cold pole in the winter


----------



## athena123 (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^ ohmigod, how did you know that?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has smoked pot at least once


----------



## couturesista (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_^^^ ohmigod, how did you know that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has smoked pot at least once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
False don't smoke and_  have never tried alcohol_

_TNP is afraid of heights_


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 9, 2008)

True kinda.. not totally scared

TNP spent over £100 (or $100) on their last mac haul


----------



## couturesista (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_True kinda.. not totally scared

TNP spent over £100 (or $100) on their last mac haul_

 
False My Boo spent $100 on my habit
TNP recently had a one night stand


----------



## couturesista (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_True kinda.. not totally scared

TNP spent over £100 (or $100) on their last mac haul_

 
This is off the topic, but U kinda look like Aubrey from MTB. I think she's so Glam!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 9, 2008)

false.

tnp dyes their hair.


----------



## couturesista (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_false.

tnp dyes their hair._

 
true
TNP has a child or children


----------



## Dizzy (Apr 9, 2008)

False.  

TNP loves watching movies.


----------



## val-x (Apr 9, 2008)

TRUE.

TNP has a DIY makeup desk/vanity


----------



## Dizzy (Apr 9, 2008)

Kind of true.  I don't have a vanity/desk at all, but I do have 3 bookcases in my room that are overflowing, except for the one shelf in one of them that I glued a mirror to the back of and have my traincases sitting on it.  

TNP has seen a moose in real life.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 9, 2008)

False.  I have held a sea cucumber though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has accidentally impaled some part of their body on a foreign object.  I know....gross, huh?


----------



## kimmy (Apr 9, 2008)

true.

tnp enjoys listening to fiona apple.


----------



## slowhoney (Apr 9, 2008)

True.

TNP likes Showtime's _Dexter_.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 9, 2008)

false...never seen it.

tnp has seen friday at least three times.


----------



## couturesista (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_false...never seen it.

tnp has seen friday at least three times._

 
True TNP is watches The HIlls ( I know u don't want to admit it)


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 9, 2008)

True only when im VERY bored and nothing else is on lol

TNP uploads vids on youtube


----------



## couturesista (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_True only when im VERY bored and nothing else is on lol

TNP uploads vids on youtube_

 
False, but I want to I need to get a camera and learn how if someone could post instructions that would be great


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 9, 2008)

^ false what would i upload videos of? lol

TNP is very tired...


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 9, 2008)

True.. startin to go to bed earlier though and gettin up earlier which is great

TNP had their nails done


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 9, 2008)

Religiously.

TNP owns a handgun.


----------



## MakeupGuru (Apr 9, 2008)

False!! 

TNP knows what John and Kate Plus 8 is..


----------



## Brittni (Apr 9, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wanna be their nanny! 

TNP thinks they have a good voice.


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Apr 9, 2008)

False

TNP smokes the maryjane.


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 9, 2008)

False. I've tried it and it takes ridiculous quantities to do anything to me.

TNP has taken multiple recreational drugs at once (such as the aforementioned Mary Jane along with some 'shrooms, for example).


----------



## benzito_714 (Apr 9, 2008)

False-just the MJ kind of girl but haven't in over three years oh no i lied i did it at my bachelorette party. good times

TNP has over five empty bottles of liquor in their possession


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 10, 2008)

False

TNP uses Seche Vite top coat and loves it


----------



## Trace (Apr 10, 2008)

FALSE (but yesterday I had the best maple bar from Krispy Kreme - yummy!)

The next person has looked through past tut's and written down ideas and tried it the next day!


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 10, 2008)

False. I actually have zero interest in tutorials - if anything, I'd rather look at the final bit and do my own, uh, interpretation some time.

TNP can roll their tongue into a "clover".


----------



## meland2lilones (Apr 10, 2008)

false..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THP has an obsession with pajamas.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 10, 2008)

False.

TNP goes on Specktra @ work...like meeee!


----------



## user79 (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah, all the time! That's the only way I can spend so much time on here, when my work is slow.

TNP plays xbox/Playstation/Wii


----------



## SuSana (Apr 11, 2008)

True!!  Love Wiiiiiii

TNP likes buttered toast with sugar.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 11, 2008)

False.

TNP is addicted to coffee.


----------



## Bonbonroz (Apr 11, 2008)

False, it makes me feel sick.

TNP doesn't want to go to work today.


----------



## lara (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bonbonroz* 

 
_False, it makes me feel sick.

TNP doesn't want to go to work today._

 
So true, that's why I'm in the middle of a much-needed four days off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs to wash their hair.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 11, 2008)

False

TNP just ate something


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 11, 2008)

so true!! I just ate my tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP walks around their house in the nick


----------



## *Star Violet* (Apr 11, 2008)

You mean naked? Not really, just when I forget my towel and I need to run for it and my cat looks at me like WTH's wrong with her...LOL

TNP has applied makeup in a moving car/bus etc...


----------



## Hilly (Apr 11, 2008)

true!'

TNP is grumpy this morning!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 11, 2008)

True.. got woken up by a hairdryer being used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is going out tonight


----------



## Susanne (Apr 11, 2008)

True. Just finished my makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Desperate Housewives.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 11, 2008)

Definitely FALSE. 

TNP has been in a car accident.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 11, 2008)

Ughh, TRUE. A few with parked cars lol and one semi-bad one, my car was NEAR totalled but it survived.

TNP has more than one pet.


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 11, 2008)

false, no pets. don't remind me. i've wanted a dog since like 15 yrs ago! *whine*

TNP loves ellen degeneres...or her show, or both


----------



## SuSana (Apr 11, 2008)

False.  Like it/her but not love.

TNP has put on their makeup at work.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 11, 2008)

True, in the bathroom at work. Not WHILE I'm working lol

TNP has a really expensive cell phone.


----------



## nessa25 (Apr 11, 2008)

False, still using my slvr from like 2yrs ago

TNP spends alot of money on hair products


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 12, 2008)

I spend a moderate amount.

TPBM loves coconut smelling body butter


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Apr 12, 2008)

FALSE! Coconut makes me wanna gag.

TNP burns scented candles around their home.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 12, 2008)

True. I love vanilla and strawberry.

TNP loves icecream.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 12, 2008)

True!

TNP can see makeup from where they are sitting


----------



## val-x (Apr 12, 2008)

True. It's all over the place lol

TNP woke up at 5 this morning


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 12, 2008)

False woke up at 12:30PM lol lazy day today

TNP owns at least 15 mac eyeshadows


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 12, 2008)

whoa so false. wish i did though

TNP has a significant other that doesn't like/hate when you kiss them with sticky mac lipgloss on. haha my bf hates it. he squishes his lips as small as he can to kiss me if im wearing gloss, so only the tips of his lips touch me. haha meanie.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 12, 2008)

SOO TRUE!! haha he wont even kiss me if im wearing lip balm. 

TNP watches TV and notices peoples makeup.


----------



## BBJay (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh so very true. I'll watch movies with my friends and we'll spend the entire time looking at the hair,clothes, and make up. We have way too much time on our hands.

TNP has a habit of procrastinating.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 12, 2008)

True; sometimes. 

TNP has stolen...more than once.


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 13, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Certainly not in a while, though. 

TNP prefers lamps to overhead lights.


----------



## MakeupMuffin (Apr 13, 2008)

True.

TNP has a tattoo.


----------



## SuSana (Apr 13, 2008)

True.

TNP ate ice cream today.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 13, 2008)

False. (I prefer frozen yogurt or custard anyways!)

TNP will be buying at least one of MAC Dazzleglass.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 13, 2008)

True. I want two or three.

TNP prefers taking a bath to taking a shower.


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 13, 2008)

false, I hate baths, the water goes cold too quickly!

TNP is a piggie freak (just like me...LOL!)


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 13, 2008)

FALSE... i do like them but i dont own that many

TNP has been to a strip club


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 13, 2008)

TRUE ( a loooong time ago)

TNP is an undercover watcher of the show That's So Raven! lol


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 13, 2008)

False. Never even seen it.

TNP is going to watch a film today (and which one??)


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 13, 2008)

True.. im stayin at my bfs and we always watch movies lol.. dont know what its gonna be though

TNP has been in a fight


----------



## Brittni (Apr 13, 2008)

True.

TNP wears apple bottom jeans and boots wit tha fur.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 13, 2008)

False but i luvvvvvvv the song lol

TNP has worked out today or is going to


----------



## kimmy (Apr 13, 2008)

true..at one in the morning i did haha. awesome.

tnp likes cold stone better than baskin robbins.


----------



## user79 (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't even know what Cold Stone is, so false.


TNP has traveled to another continent.


----------



## BlaqueCat (Apr 14, 2008)

True, almost all of em

TNP is a fellow cheeselover.. <3


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Apr 14, 2008)

False

TNP's favorite color is pink!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 14, 2008)

True. And turquoise.

TNP has highlights in her hair.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 14, 2008)

True.. needs redoing though

TNP has myspace


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 14, 2008)

True.

TNP is having a financial crisis


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 15, 2008)

True...my visa bill is NOT pretty!

TNP is a camera whore lol


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 15, 2008)

False. I prefer to take photos of things and other people.

TNP has a pet (what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Susanne (Apr 15, 2008)

True, a cat. (A diva).

TNP is frustrated at work today.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 15, 2008)

False, i dont work

TNP is getting at LEAST 5 things from naughty nauticals


----------



## *Star Violet* (Apr 15, 2008)

True...2-3 piggies and 2 eyeshadows for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP loves the Spice Girls


----------



## Brittni (Apr 15, 2008)

False. I don't "love" them, but I probably did back in the day. I had the movie and all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP prefers to wear thongs over panties.


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Apr 15, 2008)

True

TNP listens to country music


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 15, 2008)

False!

TNP is an opera lover!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 15, 2008)

False. Well, I don't love it as in go to it all the time but I definitely would enjoy it more if I could... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP whitens their teeth on a regular basis.


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Apr 15, 2008)

False. Though, I use a whitening toothpaste, so maybe that counts. But, I don't go for like.. treatments or anything.

TNP knows how to sew.


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 15, 2008)

True -but very badly!!!

TNP likes burlesque -watching dancers or dancing???


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 16, 2008)

do strip clubs count? if so then TROOOOO!

tnp smells good right now.


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 16, 2008)

trueeee...like shampoo and soap! lol

TNP pooed today.


----------



## SuSana (Apr 16, 2008)

False.

TNP has too much makeup.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 16, 2008)

False! I don't believe in "too much makeup" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a kitten!


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 16, 2008)

False. I have a dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves salt


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 16, 2008)

True! i heart sodium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP believes in UFOs/aliens


----------



## kimmy (Apr 17, 2008)

true...but not in the traditional sense.

tnp likes broccoli.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 18, 2008)

True

TNP has a tv in their bedroom


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2008)

True. But I don't use it very often.

TNP loves pasta.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 18, 2008)

True especially with carbonara sauce

TNP bought makeup this week


----------



## Brittni (Apr 18, 2008)

I got some for free...does that count?  True.

TNP has long nails.


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 18, 2008)

True. I have long fingers and thus, long fingernails.

TNP hasn't showered yet today.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 18, 2008)

True. I very, very rarely shower in the mornings because I work out almost every night so I just shower after that. 

TNP fears death.


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 18, 2008)

Kind of true...I don't fear my own death, but I fear the death of my loved ones.

TNP knows who's in my avatar.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 18, 2008)

true.

tnp listens to zebrahead.


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 18, 2008)

Oops, posted exactly the same time as the previous person about nymphetish's avatar...

Edit: false

TNP watches CSI


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 18, 2008)

True.  Miami only.  Nice and cheesy.

TNP has taken ice skating lessons.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2008)

False. I am really not talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP sings in the car.


----------



## athena123 (Apr 18, 2008)

I ALWAYS sing in the car and other places as well. My voice isn't that great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes cold pizza.


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 18, 2008)

False. I don't really care for pizza.

TNP has pierced ears.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2008)

False. No piercing and no tatoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP speaks German.


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 18, 2008)

Falsch.

TNP has a pet.


----------



## val-x (Apr 18, 2008)

True and False. My sister had a hamster but it died a long time ago.

TNP know the canadian mac site(if you do can you post it?)


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 19, 2008)

False

TNP has 'intimate' piercings


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 19, 2008)

False

TNP likes cocktails


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2008)

True, Especially Pina Colada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has to work this Saturday.


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 19, 2008)

False, luckily!

TNP is excited for the Naughty Nauticals collection.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2008)

True. I am always excited about new collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I am more excited about Neo Sci-Fi and Solar Field.

TNP goes to pedicure regularly.


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 19, 2008)

As in gets it done professionally? False, I can't stand people touching my feet.

TNP would describe themselves as eccentric. (I am!)


----------



## elisabethlayton (Apr 19, 2008)

False. I don't think that would be the word to describe me. Some would say plain or boring, but I say simple and classy.

The next person's favorite color is pink.


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 19, 2008)

False, I like colors in the blue family.

TNP is reading this on a PC.


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 19, 2008)

True

TNP would like to have a family one day (or already has)


----------



## Brittni (Apr 19, 2008)

True. I'm an only child so I'm really yearning for a big family and lots of get togethers. but I'm only 19, so that's definitely a "one day" thing. 

TNP can speak sign language.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2008)

True, a little bit. I am teacher for handicapped children.

TNP has worn a pyjama all day.


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Apr 19, 2008)

True haha me bf's wife beater and boxers..Mmmm comfy

TNP who is sick today (Like me)


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 19, 2008)

True, stayed off work this morning.

TNP has bought new clothes/shoes/accessories/makeup today


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 19, 2008)

True...make-up, as usual.

TNP doesn't wear jewelry.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 20, 2008)

False.

TNP gets a sunburn quickly.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 20, 2008)

False but my skin can get really dry and peel. Let's say I'm really really tanned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP eats cheese.


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 20, 2008)

true.. even those i'm lactose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw, nice 2 meet everyone lol

the next person secretly wishes they had an accent.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 20, 2008)

false.

tnp prefers waffles over pancakes.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 20, 2008)

True

TNP still loves disney movies


----------



## Brittni (Apr 20, 2008)

Very FALSE. I never watch cartoon anything - including movies. I don't know why but it's just not my thing. I guess thats what I get for always watching Lifetime movies with my mom when I was younger! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes indie movies.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 20, 2008)

false.

tnp plays sports on a team.


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 20, 2008)

false

tnp is eating a snack while posting their reply


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 20, 2008)

False im stuffed lol

TNP watches two and a half men


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 20, 2008)

False

Summer makes TNP happy.


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 20, 2008)

True...although I hate when it's too hot.

TNP wishes that DressCamp didn't sell out so quickly.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 20, 2008)

true...i wanted she-gold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp watches tmz on tv.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 21, 2008)

false.

tnp listened to  live specktra radio.


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 21, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP got to sleep in today


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 21, 2008)

True

tnp never skips breakfast


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 21, 2008)

True. Most important meal of the day!

TNP doesn't have a job.


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 21, 2008)

False

TNP has eaten out this week


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 21, 2008)

False not in a while

TNP has at least 5 internet pages open


----------



## Sushi. (Apr 21, 2008)

True, 5 exactly actually lol

tnp likes to go clubbing


----------



## nessa25 (Apr 21, 2008)

False

TNP is wearing smokey green eyes today


----------



## Esperanza (Apr 21, 2008)

False: today I just wore some green eye khol & a bit of Beige-ing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to buy loooooads of new books!!!


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 21, 2008)

Kind of false...there are tons of books that I'd like to read, but I prefer to get them from the library.

TNP lives in the United States.


----------



## SuSana (Apr 21, 2008)

True.

TNP has a birthday this month.


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 21, 2008)

False....november baby

TNP still uses bar soap


----------



## Brittni (Apr 21, 2008)

False.

TNP needs a hair cut.


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 21, 2008)

True, I like my hair when it's shorter.

TNP prefers pepsi (or diet pepsi) to coke


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 22, 2008)

VERY true! coke is grosssss

TNP would shave their head for a good cause.


----------



## mesopotamian (Apr 22, 2008)

True, will just wear a wig or headband till it grew back.

TNP is gonna have a brazilian wax in the near future.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 22, 2008)

False. Not near future but I definitely wouldn't mind trying it!

TNP stays up way too late on a regular basis.


----------



## SuSana (Apr 22, 2008)

True...like right now haha.

TNP is a Kobe Bryant fan.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 22, 2008)

False! ugh I can't stand Kobe, for several reasons.


TNP is a touchy feely person.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 22, 2008)

False... because everything I touch turns to skittles.

TNP is wearing a diaper.


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 23, 2008)

False

TNP's post on this thread is #2,801


----------



## OohJeannie (Apr 23, 2008)

True..lol 

TNP is in a webcam chat right now


----------



## SuSana (Apr 23, 2008)

False.

TNP watches Hells Kitchen.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 23, 2008)

False. Not this season. 

TNP is going to post in the "Would You Rather" thread...


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Apr 23, 2008)

False, I suspect!

TNP is using a Laptop!


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 23, 2008)

true!

TNP cooked their own dinner tonight


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 23, 2008)

False

TNP owns an ipod


----------



## nessa25 (Apr 24, 2008)

False, but i love my mp3 player, a samsung one = )

TNP is a really great dancer


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 24, 2008)

False, haha I suck takes me 3x as long as everyone else if I'm in a class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP lives on a farm.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 24, 2008)

False. I think it'd be fun though! My mom did. She was one of 12 children total. 

TNP can pop, lock, and drop it!


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 24, 2008)

False. I can't pop, nor lock, nor drop "it".

TNP prefers heels to flats.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 24, 2008)

TRUE. I hate flats! Never will I wear any! (ps IT being your booty lol)

TNP has already bought more than one Dazzleglass.


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 24, 2008)

False

TNP has too much clothes


----------



## nessa25 (Apr 24, 2008)

False. i need to shop for clothes bad instead of wherever the hell my money goes!

TNP has an aquarium w/lots of fish


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 24, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My dream aquarium includes all the characters/fishies from finding nemO ^^ hehe

TNP is allergic to nickel


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2008)

False.

TNP ate a pizza yesterday. Which one?


----------



## *Star Violet* (Apr 25, 2008)

False. I'm sick of pizza.

TNP loves to buy things on impulse and forgets to return them and is stuck with it...( that happens to me alot :'(  )


----------



## Brittni (Apr 25, 2008)

False. I'm so indecisive it's sickening so I'll usually end up either not buying anything or making CERTAIN that I love it. But, we all do it sometimes I guess! 

TNP wouldn't mind living on a farm. (or does)


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 26, 2008)

True. I love being in nature.

TNP doesn't wear red lipstick often.


----------



## SuSana (Apr 26, 2008)

True.

TNP has eaten In-N-Out.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 26, 2008)

Nope. I have no idea what that is.

TNP has green skin.


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 26, 2008)

True, I have slightly greenish eyelids after wearing teal with no base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is going to order a giant microbe!! (Which one?)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 26, 2008)

False


TNP is all about dat scrilla


----------



## sofabean (Apr 26, 2008)

What? False? Haha.

TNP went grocery shopping today


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 26, 2008)

False

TNP dances around their bedroom in their underwear


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 26, 2008)

False...

TNP doesn't like anime.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 28, 2008)

False, it's ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP eats grass on a Sunday.


----------



## User49 (Apr 28, 2008)

False

TNP has a secret obsession!


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 28, 2008)

Kind of ;D

The next person keeps the empty MAC boxes


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 28, 2008)

True hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unless I lose them.

TNP has a pet frog.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 28, 2008)

False

TNP has ate junk food today


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 28, 2008)

false

the next person has never had sushi


----------



## Susanne (Apr 28, 2008)

False.

TNP has big feet.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 28, 2008)

False

TNP is on youtube right now


----------



## SuSana (Apr 28, 2008)

False, it's blocked at work.

TNP is going/has gone to a wedding this year.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 28, 2008)

False.

TNP is hungry right now.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 28, 2008)

False im stuffed

TNP has naturally long nails


----------



## Susanne (Apr 28, 2008)

True.

TNP is watching TV as well. Which programm? Here is CSI:NY.


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 28, 2008)

False

TNP dislikes hot weather.  (it's going to be in the 90s today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Apr 28, 2008)

True!

TNP hates the rain


----------



## Susanne (Apr 28, 2008)

True!

TNP likes Madonna's new "4 Minutes to save the World".


----------



## SuSana (Apr 28, 2008)

False.

TNP has straight hair.


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 29, 2008)

True

TNP tries to eat healthy on a daily basis...and actually does not cheat. ok maybe on weekends it's ok.


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_True

TNP tries to eat healthy on a daily basis...and actually does not cheat. ok maybe on weekends it's ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
FALSE! I'm horrible at diets and forget to eat but drink lots of water never really did until I got pregnant and then all of the sudden I craved water with ice and ever since it's been the same.

Not sure if I'm suppose to ask a question for the next person but if I am ummmmm what do you do to relax the mind.


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 29, 2008)

ri0t, it's supposed to be a true or false question.

TNP bought something from the NN collection.


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry it was late and I must h=not have gotten the full jist what the thread here


----------



## Susanne (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nymphetish* 

 
_ri0t, it's supposed to be a true or false question.

TNP bought something from the NN collection._

 
True.

TNP has pink or red shoes.


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 30, 2008)

Trueeee. Sexy red stilettos that hurt my feet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP would want to be in a body of the opposite sex for a week to see what it's like. (if i had a penis for a week i'd stick it in everything)


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 30, 2008)

BWAHAHA @ "stick it in everything"  
TRUE [so long as I could change back.]

TNP sleeps with socks on in the winter


----------



## Susanne (Apr 30, 2008)

True.

TNP drinks at least 2 l water per day.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 30, 2008)

False. I barely drink 10 ml lol..bad I know

TNP drinks hot sauce.


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 30, 2008)

false, but it sounds a fun idea.

TNP uses sunbeds


----------



## choozen1ne (Apr 30, 2008)

False TNP likes designer bags


----------



## Susanne (Apr 30, 2008)

True.

TNP is tired.


----------



## choozen1ne (Apr 30, 2008)

Very true ,today is my day off thank god I got to get some sleep TNP is  changing thier haircolor for summer


----------



## MAC_Diva (Apr 30, 2008)

True. I'm going Blonde!!

TNP owns more than five designer sunglasses


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 30, 2008)

False i own 3

TNP is wearing makeup right now


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 30, 2008)

Erm, true.. but it's scruffy -yesterday's eyebrows

TNP would shave their head -undercut, mohawk, whole head, whatever


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 30, 2008)

False!!!!
I think of my hair as my "crowning glory"... I wouldn't even cut it to my shoulder!

TNP writes stuff on their hands


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 30, 2008)

True, but only occasionally. I'm so obsessive about notebooks there's usually some paper handy!

TNP has a favourite song at the moment -what is it??


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 30, 2008)

True...Nelly ft. Fergie - Party People

TNP likes watching the news


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 30, 2008)

False. I prefer to read it online.

TNP is currently studying (and what course/where?)


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 30, 2008)

True...ECE (early childhood education). My program starts next monday actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hate schoooool!

TNP loves flip flops


----------



## babiid0llox (May 1, 2008)

True. I wear them to the beach and pools and stuff and around the house too.

TNP has eaten a flower before.


----------



## Susanne (May 1, 2008)

False.

TNP wears red polish on the toenails all summer.


----------



## AmberLilith (May 1, 2008)

False!! I never wear polish on my toenails. And i never wear red polish, except a very-dark-nearly-black-red.

TNP hates sandals, flip flops etc  (like me!)


----------



## Susanne (May 1, 2008)

False!!

TNP wears white jeans today.


----------



## ilovegreen (May 1, 2008)

No I only wear skirts & dresses.

TNP has over 20 pairs of footwear ?


----------



## glam8babe (May 1, 2008)

True

TNP has shaven/waxed their legs recently


----------



## AmberLilith (May 1, 2008)

Lol, false. They need doing!

TNP has a day off today


----------



## Brittni (May 1, 2008)

False. But, I only work 3 days week....lol

TNP wants a new job.


----------



## jenee.sum (May 1, 2008)

False, I just want more hours.

TNP is eating


----------



## glam8babe (May 1, 2008)

False

TNP is going somewhere today


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 1, 2008)

True

The next person has had a stalker.


----------



## Brittni (May 1, 2008)

True. 

TNP is wearing a fake tan.


----------



## TIERAsta (May 1, 2008)

False! Born & raised in Hawaii, I don't need a fake tan!

TNP celebrating an anniversary this month. (Like me!)


----------



## val-x (May 1, 2008)

False. I'm single

TNP is going out tonight


----------



## Susanne (May 1, 2008)

False.

TNP loves watermelon.


----------



## val-x (May 1, 2008)

True. Just not the seeds lol

TNP just ate supper


----------



## jenee.sum (May 2, 2008)

False

TNP has a traincase full of makeup


----------



## babiid0llox (May 2, 2008)

False, I don't have a traincase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes the colour purple.


----------



## Susanne (May 2, 2008)

True, although it is not my favourite colour.

TNP likes shower gels with fruity smell.


----------



## JessieLovesMac (May 2, 2008)

True!

The next person loves to pick their noes and roll it into little balls


----------



## Brittni (May 2, 2008)

Uh false? 

TNP feels fat/bloated today.


----------



## Trista (May 2, 2008)

False.

TNP is addicted to lip balm


----------



## jenee.sum (May 2, 2008)

True!! Palmer's Swivel Stick! it's the world's most amazing lip balm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has broken a bone


----------



## SuSana (May 2, 2008)

True, my arm.

TNP is wearing black.


----------



## fashionette (May 2, 2008)

True. All black actually.

TNP is craving pizza.


----------



## Lizzie (May 2, 2008)

False.  I just had a big bowl of pho and the thought of eating again is blehhh

TNP has finals in the next few weeks


----------



## jenee.sum (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_False.  I just had a big bowl of pho and the thought of eating again is blehhh

TNP has finals in the next few weeks_

 

awwwwww pho! i loooove pho! when i get it i can't wait to eat it that i burn my tongue most of the times haha if u don't mind me asking, are u viet?

but...FALSE

TNP has had more than 10 partners/bf/gf


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 2, 2008)

Oh God yes.  You don't even want to know.  lol

TNP plays a musical instrument.


----------



## Hilly (May 2, 2008)

false.

TNP is going to get laid tonight


----------



## jenee.sum (May 2, 2008)

TRUE!! hahaha it's fridayyy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOOL

TNP eats Real Fruit Gummies...yummm


----------



## Susanne (May 3, 2008)

False.

TNP goes shopping today.


----------



## babiid0llox (May 4, 2008)

Nope. Went shops yesterday and the day before though.

TNP has eaten paper before.


----------



## Susanne (May 4, 2008)

False.

TNP has already a new bikini for summer.


----------



## AmberLilith (May 4, 2008)

False. Don't wear bikinis.

TNP has birthday presents to buy this month (n who for?)


----------



## Esperanza (May 4, 2008)

True! For a friend.

TNP is enjoying the beautiful weather and is in a very good mood


----------



## AmberLilith (May 4, 2008)

False. What good weather?!! (I'm in the UK, north east)

TNP knows what career they want (now or for the future..)


----------



## jenee.sum (May 5, 2008)

TRUE. classes officially start tmr too! getting my ECE diploma!

TNP likes/loves the disney store


----------



## Susanne (May 5, 2008)

False. Never been there.

TNP has / had barbecue today.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 5, 2008)

True  ( i think) I had BBQ Chicken 

TNP needs to be doing something else right now


----------



## AmberLilith (May 5, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP had the day off today


----------



## KAIA (May 5, 2008)

False. I´m at the office, checking my mail, checking specktra and facebook. LOL.

TNP is going to eat outside (what? and where?)


----------



## user79 (May 5, 2008)

Already ate, we had a BBQ but ate the food indoors because it was a bit windy outside tonight.


TNP watches TV in bed.


----------



## Susanne (May 6, 2008)

False. The TV in my bedroom is not connected.

TNP wears pigment today.


----------



## glam8babe (May 6, 2008)

False.. no makeup today lol

TNP is wearing a watch


----------



## Susanne (May 6, 2008)

False.

TNP is excited about the new holiday collection.


----------



## glam8babe (May 6, 2008)

True even though its summer right now hhaa

TNP is listening to music


----------



## Esperanza (May 6, 2008)

True, I'm listening to the radio right now and it's playing Madonna's "Like A Prayer"!

TNP has bought some nice lipsticks today.


----------



## SuSana (May 6, 2008)

False, but I did buy a dazzleglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP watches People's Court.


----------



## Susanne (May 7, 2008)

False.

TNP prefers diet coke to normal coke.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 7, 2008)

False.  I can't stand that chemical swill.  Blaaa.

TNP is in love.


----------



## jenee.sum (May 7, 2008)

TRUE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is crazy


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 7, 2008)

False lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has bought a new bikini for this summer


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2008)

False. I still love the one from last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP already has a present for mother's day.


----------



## babiid0llox (May 8, 2008)

FALSE! GAH! Need to get one...but I want it to be something different this year....haven't got any ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP bought the whole Naughty Nauticals collection.


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2008)

False. I bought 6 pieces.

TNP needs a coffee right now.


----------



## user79 (May 8, 2008)

False, just had some earl grey tea.


TNP prefers autumn over spring.


----------



## babiid0llox (May 8, 2008)

True.

TNP has a hat rack (doesn't have to have hats on it).


----------



## Bonbonroz (May 8, 2008)

False. But I have LOTS of hats!

TNP loves chinese food.


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2008)

True.

TNP needs to iron many washed clothes.


----------



## glam8babe (May 8, 2008)

False

TNP has more than 4 TV's in their house


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 8, 2008)

False, we only got one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has a corner office


----------



## AmberLilith (May 8, 2008)

False. I don't have an office.

TNP has watched a film today (n which one?)


----------



## SuSana (May 9, 2008)

True, Fast Food Nation.  FYI do not watch the end.  I think I'm going to have nightmares about it.

TNP is on myspace.


----------



## babiid0llox (May 9, 2008)

False (if that means on myspace right now) True (if that means I have a myspace account)

TNP's favourite colour is blue.


----------



## val-x (May 9, 2008)

False. It's pink

TNP is going to post a FOTD today.


----------



## Susanne (May 9, 2008)

False.

TNP goes swimming today.


----------



## user79 (May 9, 2008)

Not sure yet! We have a pool in our compound, haven't decided if I will go in it this evening when I get home from work. But this weekend for sure!


TNP bought Port Red lipstick.


----------



## SuSana (May 9, 2008)

True.

TNP has a red cell phone.


----------



## Esperanza (May 9, 2008)

False, a black one.

TNP had a very hard day at work today.


----------



## glam8babe (May 9, 2008)

False

TNP is wearing jewelry right now


----------



## x-ivy (May 9, 2008)

yup earring

tnp is eating chips 'n dip


----------



## Susanne (May 9, 2008)

False. We had barbecueing this evening.

TNP wants to buy Skinsheen or already has.


----------



## TDoll (May 9, 2008)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP owns more than 2 Dazzleglass colors...if so, which ones?


----------



## glam8babe (May 9, 2008)

False.. one upto now which is steppin' out and i want love alert when it finally comes to the UK!

TNP has drank more than 6 glasses of water today


----------



## val-x (May 9, 2008)

True. And u'll love Love Alert d/g

TNP is about is eat supper


----------



## user79 (May 10, 2008)

Nope, we had a BBQ dinner already and it was amazingly delicious!!!! We had spare ribs in Hoisin sauce, some terriyaki chicken breast, roasted veggies, baked potatoe, and tzatziki sauce. Some nice Australian Shiraz Cabernet red wine with it.


TNP is using a laptop.


----------



## msmack (May 10, 2008)

True. 

TNP has more than 1 cat...?


----------



## glam8babe (May 10, 2008)

False.. no pets

TNP has applied moisturiser today


----------



## AmberLilith (May 10, 2008)

True.

TNP wore sunscreen today


----------



## glam8babe (May 10, 2008)

False

TNP is tired


----------



## Susanne (May 11, 2008)

False, just woke up and enjoy a coffee!

TNP visits her mother today.


----------



## BBJay (May 11, 2008)

Well I kinda live with my mother.

TNP doesn't have kids


----------



## glam8babe (May 11, 2008)

True.. not for many many years lol

TNP has their hair down


----------



## val-x (May 11, 2008)

True my sister did it for me yesterday lol

TNP is missing there mom (went shopping without me)


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 13, 2008)

False... she's like 20 feet away from me

TNP is going crazy


----------



## Susanne (May 14, 2008)

True! Because of all the new colections coming out! Now also MES!!

TNP is still tired.


----------



## AmberLilith (May 14, 2008)

True.

TNP is into body mods


----------



## x-ivy (May 18, 2008)

um, i don't think so (?)

TNP has read the Twilight series and/or is going to see the movie


----------



## Susanne (May 18, 2008)

False.

TNP is excited about the Sex and the City movie.


----------



## SuSana (May 18, 2008)

True!!!!!  I can't wait for it!

TNP likes corn.


----------



## glam8babe (May 18, 2008)

True!

TNP is on a laptop right now


----------



## Susanne (May 18, 2008)

False.

TNP is wearing a MES today.


----------



## glam8babe (May 18, 2008)

False.. havent worn makeup today 

TNP used to watch The OC


----------



## babiid0llox (May 20, 2008)

True...I used to watch it sometimes every now and then but I wasn't like *obsessed*

TNP lives in America.


----------



## Lizzie (May 20, 2008)

true

tnp is in final exams


----------



## Susanne (May 20, 2008)

True. I already finished university two years ago. I have been under "observation" as a teacher for two years now and have to make my final exams to be allowed to teach on my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves the 187 brush.


----------



## ritchieramone (May 20, 2008)

True, I do love my 187 and I'm so excited about the possibility of having a red one when the Red She Said collection comes out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I gave my 187SE to my mum this week and I'm already having withdrawal symptoms, not having a second one, so perhaps I need another full size one ... !

TNP has been to the dentist this week.


----------



## Susanne (May 20, 2008)

False. My boyfriend goes today. I should go there again, too!

TNP wears red nail polish today.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 20, 2008)

FALSE!!!!!!

TNP is a stoner
(power to the people)


----------



## babiid0llox (May 21, 2008)

False lol

TNP has bought/sold on ebay before


----------



## Susanne (May 21, 2008)

True. Just one time. An Escada summer perfume that wasn't available any longer.

TNP wears Parrot today (like me!)


----------



## AmberLilith (May 21, 2008)

False. Don't actually own it.

TNP likes to put the same song on repeat for ages if it's been in his/her head all day!!
(Which is what i'm doing at the moment.. annoying the hell out of my boyfriend who is sick of hearing Lacuna Coil's cover of Enjoy The Silence!)


----------



## Sanayhs (May 21, 2008)

False. I like to listen to different things, and actually rarely get songs stuck in my head. 

TNP loves to wear red lipstick.


----------



## Ekstasy (May 22, 2008)

False! I actually never have before... maybe sometime soon.

TNP has or is considering a facial piercing.


----------



## user79 (May 23, 2008)

True, I have a tongue piercing.


TNP has made out with a person of the same sex before.


----------



## babiid0llox (May 24, 2008)

False. Only the opposite lol

TNP
is wearing a nacho hat.


----------



## glam8babe (May 24, 2008)

False

TNP is loving the summer


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 24, 2008)

False, I prefer spring and winter.

TNP likes/used to play video games?


----------



## melliquor (May 24, 2008)

True... I am a complete vg junkie.

TNP has been to another country


----------



## SuSana (May 24, 2008)

True.

TNP is cold.


----------



## Carlyx (May 24, 2008)

False

TNP is watching tv


----------



## melliquor (May 24, 2008)

False

TNP likes to eat lots of ice cream


----------



## glam8babe (May 24, 2008)

True... sometimes i eat a full tub lol

TNP is currently wearing lipgloss.. if so which one?


----------



## Brittni (May 24, 2008)

False.... No makeup....just got out of the shower a few hours ago. And I hate feeling like I'm "wasting" makeup wearing it around the house if I'm not going out. lol. 

TNP has lived with (or is living with) a roommate before. (Did you like it?)


----------



## Esperanza (May 24, 2008)

False. Never had roommates.

TNP is exhausted by her day at work.


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (May 24, 2008)

False....but I'd like to!

The next person just posted a FOTD.


----------



## Susanne (May 24, 2008)

False.

TNP owns e/s Freshwater.


----------



## Ekstasy (May 24, 2008)

Truf!

TNP is traveling this summer.


----------



## babiid0llox (May 25, 2008)

True! But it's ages away. Only going up to the gold coast though.

TNP has cut a credit card in half before (yours) due to serious spending issues lol.


----------



## k.a.t (May 25, 2008)

False i don't even have a bank account lol

TNP likes the smell of petrol (gas whatever you call it)...


----------



## Brittni (May 25, 2008)

False. Any scent of gas freaks me out. Especially gas stoves. I love chlorine and hairspray though. mmhmm.

TNP has had hair the length down to their butt (at any age) before/now.


----------



## Susanne (May 25, 2008)

False.

TNP likes fruity summer fragrances.


----------



## lizardprincesa (May 25, 2008)

*True, but only if the fragrances are emanating from real fruit I can eat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*TNP has a gross early Summer cold or something like that. grrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 26, 2008)

False.

The Next person has never been to NYC


----------



## Susanne (May 26, 2008)

True. Sigh... But I want to come one day!!

TNP had a MAC haul today (like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## lizardprincesa (May 26, 2008)

*Hey! Good for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Quite unfortunately, a big falso for me.
  I've hidden my credit card from myself & I can't find it. My birthday's coming soon, tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*I hope you got wonderful items & enjoy them! *


*TNP cried *and* laughed Today. 
(not necessarily at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## glam8babe (May 26, 2008)

True... i cried because i didnt wanna go home from my bfs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i laughed because we always have a good laugh together

TNP has over 20 mac lipsticks


----------



## SuSana (May 26, 2008)

True.

TNP went to Target today.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 26, 2008)

False! No Targets in Halifax, Nova Scotia.

TNP has dyed their hair hot pink before.


----------



## lizardprincesa (May 26, 2008)

*True..if hair mascara counts. (?) I have dyed my hair many different colors, tho (not only mascara  on a few  strands.)
Now i'm back to my natural, just about Black hair. I've been trying to get it more healthy. I sooo want to color it again...
Maybe i will use a pink or purple hair mascara tomorrow. Thanx for the pink idea.

TNP enjoys a beverage while applying makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## lizardprincesa (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_True... i cried because i didnt wanna go home from my bfs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
**HUG* sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**I cried because I was feeling ill & my hubby had to work. *​
 Quote:

   and i laughed because we always have a good laugh together  
 
*same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*i hope you see your bf again asap! xxCherylFaith* ​


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*True..if hair mascara counts. (?) I have dyed my hair many different colors, tho (not only mascara on a few strands.)*
*Now i'm back to my natural, just about Black hair. I've been trying to get it more healthy. I sooo want to color it again...*
*Maybe i will use a pink or purple hair mascara tomorrow. Thanx for the pink idea.*

*TNP enjoys a beverage while applying makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
_

 
false.. usually im in a rush when applying my make up because my bf is so impatient.. lol

TNP has children


----------



## kaexbabey (May 27, 2008)

true. 15 months, and another on the way =)

TNP .. knows how to drive a stick shift.


----------



## lizardprincesa (May 27, 2008)

*Congratulations to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*False. When I lived in England, everybody drove standard. Since I didn't know how, & a 2nd car was unaffordable to maintain, I didn't drive for 4 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(except for a few lessons in Sainsbury's parking lot)*

*Hubby wants to buy a standard car; he longs for it (he so misses home, England, & driving stick shift.) 
Maybe I'll learn when we can afford a 2nd car.*

*My grandmother, nearly 96, owned a car while she was attending NYUniversity in....the 20's, i think. I don't think it was common that women owned cars & drove around back then.
Of course, her car was stick shift. 
She once told me automatic is "not really driving." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She is the coolest person I know.*

*TNP feels really happy about something Today (it can be anything.)*​


----------



## glam8babe (May 28, 2008)

True im really excited to go on holiday in 37 days lol

TNP can see out of the window from where they are sitting


----------



## makeupmadb (May 28, 2008)

True - It's to the side of me.

TNP is broke from buying MAC.


----------



## ritchieramone (May 28, 2008)

Very, very true and soon to become even more true with all the fantastic forthcoming collections. Oops ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has at least one MAC make-up bag.


----------



## glam8babe (May 28, 2008)

False

TNP is currently drinking something


----------



## ilorietta (May 28, 2008)

False (eating a banana!)

TNP loves her/his job


----------



## Bonbonroz (May 28, 2008)

True.

TNP needs to buy a new car.


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2008)

False.

TNP has a brother.


----------



## lizardprincesa (May 28, 2008)

*True.

TNP has a sister (or sisters.)*


----------



## tiffanykei (May 28, 2008)

True! Three sisters.

The next person pees in the pool. :X


----------



## lizardprincesa (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiffanykei* 

 
_True! Three sisters.

The next person pees in the pool. :X_

 
_*False. (I have no pool nearby in which to pee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ( & I wouldn't, if I did...In fact, I'd rather swim in a lake or a river 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has been in a routine of using most of the same m/u every Day lately (for whatever reason)  & may be getting tired of it, with several other colors sitting in her/his stash.*_


----------



## chronic (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*False. (I have no pool nearby in which to pee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( & I wouldn't, if I did...In fact, I'd rather swim in a lake or a river 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has been in a routine of using most of the same m/u every Day lately (for whatever reason)  & may be getting tired of it, with several other colors sitting in her/his stash.*_

 
true, although i'm not getting tired of it! i doooo need to show my other colors some love!

the next person wears mimi [drew carey] makeup to match their moomoo's everyday


----------



## glam8babe (May 30, 2008)

False

TNP forgets to clean their makeup brushes sometimes


----------



## kaexbabey (May 30, 2008)

true. but since i'm a stay at home mom, i really only wear makeup on the weekends when hubby's off and we go out. so that's 2 days out of the week, and i usually wash mine about once every two weeks. is that alright? haha

TNP is going out later tonight.


----------



## mollythedolly (May 31, 2008)

No. I didn't go anywhere, unfortunately. It was a night with my family!

tnp uses sunblock everyday? (I don't know where that came from, lol)


----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2008)

False.

TNP washes her / his hair every day.


----------



## val-x (May 31, 2008)

False washed it yesterday and I had to go out(I deliver the flyers) and it was raining lol

TNP is watching a video on youtube


----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2008)

True. A makeup tutorial.

TNP has blue eyes.


----------



## val-x (May 31, 2008)

False their hazel.

TNP isn't tired


----------



## PixieVM (May 31, 2008)

True...Im wide awake

TNP is going shopping tomorrow


----------



## val-x (May 31, 2008)

Hope so I got my pay check wednesday but mom has it in her purse for some reason.

TNP is excited for the holiday collection


----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2008)

True.

TNP prefers bright colors over neutral ones.


----------



## val-x (May 31, 2008)

True I love em.

TNP is playing a video game


----------



## Dizzy (May 31, 2008)

True.  I'm a closet Sims 2 addict.

TNP has the Rocky Theme Song in their workout playlist.


----------



## glam8babe (May 31, 2008)

False

TNP plucks their brows


----------



## user79 (May 31, 2008)

True

TNP likes miso soup.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 31, 2008)

Errr.... neutral? 

TNP loves a good spicy curry.


----------



## glam8babe (May 31, 2008)

True

TNP likes cocktails


----------



## SuSana (May 31, 2008)

Very true.

TNP has gone to the movies this week.


----------



## glam8babe (May 31, 2008)

False.. will be soon though

TNP is currently eating.. if so what?


----------



## lizardprincesa (May 31, 2008)

*False, but I'm thinking about it, wishing my head would clear up so my taste buds could return.
I *can* enjoy ice cream; (feels so yummy on the throat!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is reading this while at least 1  kitty cat is in the same room.*


----------



## PixieVM (May 31, 2008)

False...with my doggie

TNP is doing the laundry


----------



## val-x (May 31, 2008)

False I don't know how 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Metro Station and love their song Shake It


----------



## user79 (May 31, 2008)

False, never heard it.

TNP pays all their own bills without financial assistance from anyone else.


----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2008)

True. 

TNP is afraid of spiders.


----------



## val-x (May 31, 2008)

True. I hate them.

TNP likes the Solar Bits


----------



## glam8babe (May 31, 2008)

False.. i'd rather spend money on pigments

TNP has been really happy today


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 1, 2008)

*False. I feel depressed (with Joy lurking around in me somewhere.)*

*TNP has a million things to do Today!*​


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 1, 2008)

False. but i feel like i do

TNP bought items from neo sci-fi, future earth, solar field


----------



## Susanne (Jun 1, 2008)

False. It still hasn't been released here. But I will probably next week.

TNP feels sick.


----------



## SuSana (Jun 1, 2008)

True.

TNP cried today.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 1, 2008)

False.

TNP takes the makeup off every night.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 1, 2008)

*False. I do try to, but sometimes I'm too tired (slaps hand)

TNP has a zit. (yuch...I have 2 on my chin)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh! I rarely wear foundation, so it's not because i went to sleep with foundation on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 2, 2008)

true =( just got it last night.

TNP has/had or wants/needs braces.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 2, 2008)

False.

TNP has a day with lots of sunshine today.


----------



## babiid0llox (Jun 2, 2008)

Nope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It was raining and cloudy, well drizzling.

TNP has hazel eyes.


----------



## AmberLilith (Jun 2, 2008)

False, dark brown.

TNP had breakfast today


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 2, 2008)

True.. beans on toast

TNP is in a relationship


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 2, 2008)

*OT
Hi AmberLilith 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't forget you. I had a problem w/ my PMs, will be back to you soon. xxx  sorry,sweety
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

True. I had a Slimfast, shared with my CathyCat, the only other girl in the house, & she's recovering from surgery.

TNP is procrastinating right this moment.
*


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_True.. beans on toast

TNP is in a relationship_

 
*
Looks like we answered TNP at the same exact moment (or close) LOL
   xxxCherylFaith

I would rather people responded to you, glam8babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 2, 2008)

true. lol

TNP is not wearing makeup right now.


----------



## Esperanza (Jun 2, 2008)

True, it was my day off and I stayed at home all day, so no need of makeup!

TNP is looking for a good laptop.


----------



## concertina (Jun 2, 2008)

False! Mine is less than a year old and I'm quite happy with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has an Italian Greyhound!


----------



## lnancy (Jun 2, 2008)

False.. does an italian stallion count? lol .. =)

TNP likes walking around the house naked.


----------



## mesopotamian (Jun 3, 2008)

False! But I don't mind walking with no undies on UNDER my clothes, lol

TNP has diarrhea!


----------



## babiid0llox (Jun 3, 2008)

False! lmao

TNP eats Maccas everyday.


----------



## concertina (Jun 3, 2008)

False! I feel ignorant that I don't even know what those are! 

TNP is having dinner out with a friend tonight!


----------



## User93 (Jun 3, 2008)

Kinda true! I had already! TNP has big boobs


----------



## val-x (Jun 5, 2008)

I wish lol

TNP is wearing glasses


----------



## Babyloo (Jun 5, 2008)

false - contacts!

TNP has cried in the last week


----------



## concertina (Jun 5, 2008)

True! SatC made me teary in parts...

TNP isn't interested in Cool Heat, AT ALL!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 5, 2008)

False.. i want a couple of shadows and 1 or 2 slimshines

TNP is in a happy mood


----------



## SuSana (Jun 5, 2008)

False.  I was before I got to work though.

TNP is listening to music.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 5, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wears mineral makeup


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jun 5, 2008)

False!

TNP is wishing she wasn't working today!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 5, 2008)

*False... *
*       unless you count Mineralize Eyes Shadows, of which I have 2,
 from Holiday 2007 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*TNP owes a PM to a couple of friends, *
*    but she/he is extremely busy to write good replies at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**  (I will PM you...you know who you are xxx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS I was replying to glam8babe, & ItaliNicki, we replied at the same time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OK if TNP responds to ItaliNicki's post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*​


----------



## babiid0llox (Jun 6, 2008)

False! I don't have a job anymore lol

TNP eats seaweed on a regular basis.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 6, 2008)

False! I like it in lotions though! lol

TNP is wearing PJ's right now.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 6, 2008)

True! I'm studying so i dont need to dress up lol

TNP has a ghetto booty


----------



## concertina (Jun 6, 2008)

True...I think...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a lucky bamboo plant somewhere in their house...


----------



## MACForME (Jun 6, 2008)

TRUE! I do have one!

TNP is eating lunch right now.


----------



## concertina (Jun 6, 2008)

False! I'm getting ready to go eat lunch with our office and our CEO!

TNP has at least one item from IKEA in their house...


----------



## florabundance (Jun 6, 2008)

false, i must b the only person ever

TNP has never left their home country


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 6, 2008)

False

TNP has been to a theme park this year


----------



## fafinette21 (Jun 6, 2008)

False! (not yet! canadas wonderland later this summer)

TNP wanted the Pens to win the Cup instead of the Red Wings


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 6, 2008)

*False. I don't know! I'm not much into sports. sorry. *

*TNP is listening to Music that makes her/him feel really wonderful in the Heart.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*​


----------



## concertina (Jun 6, 2008)

False! My ipod is out of juice...

TNP had Bar-b-que for lunch!


----------



## User93 (Jun 6, 2008)

True! Orishas - El Kilo!
TNP loves buffalo wings


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jun 6, 2008)

Um. . True/False- I like Jalapeno poppers better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP thinks she's gonna have a fabulous night. . .


----------



## Susanne (Jun 7, 2008)

False. I worked 15 hours yesterday and had to get up early today. Not enough sleep at all...

TNP has still tired.


----------



## babiid0llox (Jun 7, 2008)

Yup! Most definietely. All week...exams. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bleh!

TNP's favourite shoes in the world are heels.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 7, 2008)

True

TNP is going somewhere today


----------



## Susanne (Jun 7, 2008)

True. To watch the European soccer championships.

TNP is lazy today.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 7, 2008)

True I barely studied all day

TNP passed their driving test on the first go


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jun 7, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was nervous and almost made a left turn from the far right lane! Ok, I was REAAAAAAly nervous!

THP got laid last night. . .


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 8, 2008)

*True (well, sort of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








TNP has Insomnia.*


----------



## val-x (Jun 8, 2008)

True.

TNP has to wash their brushes.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 9, 2008)

False. I wash them everytime after I have made a "big" makeup.

TNP has a sunburn.


----------



## SuSana (Jun 9, 2008)

False.

TNP has had pink eye.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 9, 2008)

False

TNP went tanning today (either salon or outside)


----------



## Brittni (Jun 9, 2008)

Hell no.

TNP loves their package pal!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 9, 2008)

*TNP has recently been bitten  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



          (can  be a hicky, mosquito bite, vampire, spider, etc. ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




             If yes, I hope it is neither too painful, nor poisonous.
, *


----------



## florabundance (Jun 9, 2008)

TRUE - on my lower back...dw, it's not poisonous lol

TNP prefers hot weather over stormy weather


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 9, 2008)

True .... 100%!

TNP has exoliated their skin (face or body) recently


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 9, 2008)

*True!  *

*TNP has a major lemming for a DC product.*​


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 10, 2008)

SOOOOO TRUE I've been dying to get my hands one of the Holiday 06 pallets ...

TNP should be doing something else right now


----------



## florabundance (Jun 10, 2008)

True - i should be studying...i have an english a level tomorrow (like a final exam)

TNP is on a healthy eating regime


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 10, 2008)

*True-ish. I'm trying. Sometimes I don't have time to eat, so I do most of my 'healthy' eating at Night, which isn't the best, probably...I am vegetarian, but not vegan. I've been trying to eat fish, legumes, etc.... but ice cream is my very favorite food  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will be visiting the veterinarian Today (either with a furry friend, or for work, or even for a liason, or ?) lol*


----------



## concertina (Jun 10, 2008)

False! But the pup will be seeing the vet tomorrow!

TNP already placed their Cool Heat order!


----------



## drenewt (Jun 10, 2008)

False, Lean Pocket. 

The next person will buy something from Cool Heat on Thursday.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 10, 2008)

False - cool heat isnt out her yet...if you want to buy me some turqautic and send it over, feel free lol

TNP can't swim.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 10, 2008)

false

TNP uses a laptop


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 10, 2008)

*True. For the most part. 
Hubby is a tech/comp. engineer to the MAX, 
so he builds computers, & **several reside here.

 I do love my laptop most, tho (hubby-composed, as well.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*TNP never misses an episode of Doctor Who. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_True - i should be studying...i have an english a level tomorrow (like a final exam)_

 
*Good luck! I'm sure you'll do great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## florabundance (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*Good luck! I'm sure you'll do great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​_

 
aw thank you..i'm nervous. shakespeare and william blake - closed text exams. boo


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2008)

TNP loves wearing white clothes.


----------



## User93 (Jun 11, 2008)

False! Their either get messed the 1st 30 mins im out, or i think i look fatter in it.. White wifebeaters are untouchable though, love em!

So ok, as i meantioned it already - TNP wears wifebeaters


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2008)

False.

TNP loves Aerobic.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jun 11, 2008)

(shyly jumps in) True..give me Turbo Jam anyday, lol

TNP is a dog lover


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2008)

False. A cat lover. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP sings in the car.


----------



## MadameXK (Jun 11, 2008)

True. Mostly metal songs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP owned over 10 Barbies when they were a kid. 
(for reference, I had probably 75 haha)


----------



## Susanne (Jun 12, 2008)

False.

TNP loves the movie SATC.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 12, 2008)

false...but could b true one day as i've not seen it yet!

TNP loves her some hoop earrings


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 12, 2008)

True

TNP is on a diet


----------



## User93 (Jun 12, 2008)

Should definitely be! I need to lose 5 kilos :/ Still ended up in mc donalds yesterday.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes rap music


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 12, 2008)

True

TNP is wearing false tan right now


----------



## user79 (Jun 12, 2008)

False, I'm allergic to that stuff.


TNP always sleeps with the window open a bit, even in winter.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 12, 2008)

False.. only in summer

TNP is listening to music


----------



## florabundance (Jun 12, 2008)

True - i'm listening to Ray J , Sexy Can I lol - how lame, but i like it

TNP loves nail extensions


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 12, 2008)

False.  I love working with my hands, so my nails are kept as short as possible.

TNP has a scar in the shape of something interesting (a country, a car, a teardrop, etc)


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 12, 2008)

True.. i have a tiny scar on my knee that looks like a smiley face lol

TNP has been to a spa


----------



## concertina (Jun 12, 2008)

True! I'd live at a spa if I could...

TNP is "sick" from work/school today and yet will mysteriously be healed by their Cool Heat haul.


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 12, 2008)

False. Don't care for it.

TNP's hair smells nice.

(yeah it's weird, but i was sniffing my hair and it was all i could think of! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jun 12, 2008)

true! I just washed it this morning with my new redken shampoo! 

TNP is wearing dark blue nail color.


----------



## concertina (Jun 12, 2008)

False! Its bright pink (nails) and Phosphor (toes). 

TNP has already mailed their Father's Day card...


----------



## Brittni (Jun 12, 2008)

False. My dad is dead........

TNP still picks and eats their boogers occasionally. LOL


----------



## florabundance (Jun 12, 2008)

FALSE - and i never did, i would have got a good smack from my mum for that. I also find it really gross lol

tnp can moonwalk


----------



## Susanne (Jun 12, 2008)

False.

TNP wants to go to manicure.


----------



## babiid0llox (Jun 14, 2008)

True. The site of my nails could be used as a weapon..seriously lol.

TNP lives in trackies around the house.


----------



## couturesista (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babiid0llox* 

 
_True. The site of my nails could be used as a weapon..seriously lol.

TNP lives in trackies around the house._

 
 Seeing as though I don't know what trackies are, I'm going with maybe
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 TNP has been out of high school for 5 yrs or more.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 14, 2008)

*True.*

*TNP , may possibly be visiting a CCO tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*

*         (that is, if we have anything left after the gas $ to go to my sister's house for a Daddy Day celebration. )*​


----------



## couturesista (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*True.*​

*TNP , may possibly be visiting a CCO tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*​ 
*(that is, if we have anything left after the gas $ to go to my sister's house for a Daddy Day celebration. )*​ _

 
 True, actually today when I leave work, and of course I'll hit the F/S to use my " once in a lifetime,gas  is to damn high, but I want makeup coupon".

 TNP, started wearing makeup at 13.


----------



## user79 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hm true, but not regularly, just trying out maybe some eyeliner or some lipstick samples from my mom, hehe.


TNP is not a morning person.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 14, 2008)

True

TNP is tired after doing.. nothing!


----------



## sexychefva804 (Jun 14, 2008)

True

TNP is still in his/her PJ's at almost Noon on Saturday.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 14, 2008)

True but its almost 5PM lol

TNP has a pedicure


----------



## couturesista (Jun 14, 2008)

False, LAWD knows I need one.

 TNP, Is living out their dreams


----------



## sixpixee (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_False, LAWD knows I need one.

 TNP, Is living out their dreams_

 
True!

The next person is having pizza for dinner.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 14, 2008)

*False. Close, though. Eggplant Sub on Garlic Bread Uuuummm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (no cheese)*

*TNP has seen a silent film  ( optional:  & likes the looks of silent film stars.)*​


----------



## Brittni (Jun 14, 2008)

No, and no thank-you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has dirt under their fingernails. (made you look hehe)


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 14, 2008)

Nope...my daughter just did my nails 

TNP has a tattoo


----------



## sixpixee (Jun 14, 2008)

True!

TNP has read every Harry Potter book at least 4 times.


----------



## babiid0llox (Jun 14, 2008)

False, I've missed the last 2 but all the others I've read at least 8 times ecept for that Goblet of Fire one I read that 3 times...I was like 10 or something okay lol

TNP reads the newspaper daily.


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 14, 2008)

False....one of the many expenses I have cut back on, but I buy it every Sunday...

TNP has purchased lingerie in the last month...


----------



## babiid0llox (Jun 14, 2008)

True. Lots hehe

TNP has shopped on eBay before.


----------



## Shaquille (Jun 15, 2008)

True.
TNP is a redheaded lady


----------



## PixieVM (Jun 15, 2008)

False...brunette!

TNP thinks they've spent way too much $$ these past 2 weeks...


----------



## sixpixee (Jun 15, 2008)

True....I spend too much, period!

TNP plans on staying indoors all day.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 15, 2008)

True.. my foots still sprained but getting better

TNP is on a laptop


----------



## sixpixee (Jun 15, 2008)

False.

TNP has more than 5 tattoos.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 15, 2008)

False

TNP worked out today


----------



## Susanne (Jun 16, 2008)

Flase.

TNP will be very busy today.


----------



## MakeupGuru (Jun 16, 2008)

True.

The next person is done with school and looking forward to summer.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 16, 2008)

(I had mentioned TNP has seen a silent film.)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_No, and no thank-you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
*I recently saw my 1st one, & I didn't know what I'd been missing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You never know! You might enjoy...It's history/herstory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as well as entertainment - 
oh, & the makeup & costumes were cool, too...Very different from what we're used to seeing on the screen.  xxx*


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

  Originally Posted by MakeupGuru 
The next person is done with school and looking forward to summer.  
 
*False; I will never be done with school, I hope. I wish I could get back for the remaining few credits for my MA.  I eventually hope to have my PhD. Dreams...(I  never stop Dreaming  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*&*

*True. I LOVE  Summer. I'd say it's pretty much Summer here now.*


*TNP has a June birthday.*​


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 16, 2008)

False.. December

TNP is wearing a watch


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 16, 2008)

*True. I'm always on the clock, it seems, & I know what time it is even when I don't look at my watch.*

*TNP is scared of spiders. eek!* ​


----------



## concertina (Jun 16, 2008)

True-ish. I don't mind anything smaller than a pencil eraser. 

TNP doesn't care that its Monday; they're ready for the weekend!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 16, 2008)

*True! 
 Oh, is it Monday? My hubby is off Tues. & Weds., 
so we always call this **our weekend.
 I often forget what Day it is (but every Day is a special one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*TNP has seen a Thunder & Lightening storm sometime within this past week.*
*(We're having another one now. It's awesome & weird in its ferocity!)*​


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 16, 2008)

False .. not in a LONG time.. i love it when it thunders when im tucked up warm in bed lol

TNP is eating at the mo


----------



## Susanne (Jun 17, 2008)

False. Too tired for breakfast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP already looks forward to weekend.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jun 18, 2008)

False. Nothing special happening then.

TNP saw the new sex and the city movie.


----------



## SuSana (Jun 18, 2008)

True, and loved it.

TNP has been to the beach this year.


----------



## jenntoz (Jun 18, 2008)

Yuck, False...I hate the beach(it gives me a rash)

TNP has an amazing vacation planned for this summer


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 18, 2008)

True.. going in 2 weeks for 15 days

TNP is some place sunny


----------



## keirii (Jun 18, 2008)

false. miami, but it's SO rainy today.

TNP has something to be super excited about this week


----------



## d n d (Jun 18, 2008)

True!!!  My birthday is Friday!

The next person has eaten food at the store without paying for it first.


----------



## SuSana (Jun 19, 2008)

True lol, I think it was a candy bar, but I paid for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes raspberries.


(BTW Happy Birthday!)


----------



## Susanne (Jun 19, 2008)

True. As a fruit or as a shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP stays at home today.


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jun 20, 2008)

False.

The next person is surfing the Specktra Forum, while should be working.


----------



## User93 (Jun 20, 2008)

False! But i surf specktra from work pretty often, and thats what i will be doing next week. Right now im at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP ever got in a girl-fight


----------



## SuSana (Jun 20, 2008)

True...when I was in HS though, not as an adult.

TNP has been to the circus.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 20, 2008)

True... years ago

TNP has been to the movies recently


----------



## PixieVM (Jun 20, 2008)

True...went to see SATC

TNP is going out tonight


----------



## val-x (Jun 21, 2008)

Trueish, going to the mall then maybe the movies.

TNP Recently went to a MAC seminar(Bayshore was fun!)


----------



## concertina (Jun 21, 2008)

False!

TNP is meeting up with other Spektra girls today!


----------



## User93 (Jun 22, 2008)

No, unless someone comes to hit me in Moscow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is currently saving up money for something big


----------



## Susanne (Jun 22, 2008)

True. For the next MAC collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Pina Colada.


----------



## x-ivy (Jun 22, 2008)

never had one so false

tnp likes strawberry yogurt


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 22, 2008)

*True-ish, but I prefer Cherry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*TNP wishes she had more time to read & post on Specktra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## x-ivy (Jun 24, 2008)

False, i'm son summer vactation, i have lots of time 

tnp texts instead of calls


----------



## florabundance (Jun 24, 2008)

depends..boyfriend gets calls, everyone else gets texts!

tnp is an active member of a gym


----------



## concertina (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmmm, True-ish. I pay my fees; does that make me an active member? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had eggs for breakfast


----------



## trammie (Jun 24, 2008)

True! Well omelet/scrambled eggs type thingy w/  rice. For all you asians, you know what I mean.

TNP is going to be buyin more MAC this week


----------



## concertina (Jun 24, 2008)

True! I'm headed up to my CCO sometime this week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing a pink item.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 24, 2008)

true! my makeup!

TNP ate chocolate earlier today


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 24, 2008)

False... havent had it in a lonngggg time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has something on their feet


----------



## florabundance (Jun 24, 2008)

true lol socks, i dont like bare feet around the house, it makes me cringe.

TNP has watched/will be watching a film today


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 25, 2008)

false. i've been watching disney shows all day because of my daughter lol. 

TNP has a significant other/best friend/person of importance in their life who isn't into makeup they drag along w/ them when they go makeup haulin'.


----------



## SuSana (Jun 25, 2008)

True.

TNP has been on a game show.


----------



## babiid0llox (Jun 25, 2008)

False. But some of my friends have.

TNP hates cheesecake (any flavour).


----------



## Susanne (Jun 26, 2008)

False.

TNP prefers the 224 over the 217.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_False.

TNP prefers the 224 over the 217._

 

False
I use them both for different things, the 224 for blending and the 217 for creasework... so I couldn't compare them.


TNP puts on their foundation with a 187


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 26, 2008)

false. don't have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. YET! haha

TNP has virgin hair


----------



## Lizzie (Jun 26, 2008)

False.  My hair has been around the block more than a few times. haha

TNP types using only two fingers


----------



## Bonbonroz (Jun 26, 2008)

False.

TNP has a headache.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 26, 2008)

false.

TNP bought makeup yesterday.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 26, 2008)

True. Juxt e/s, Bombshell l/s and Lychee Luxe l/g.

TNP is lazy today.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 26, 2008)

True, for the morning time at least.

TNP was not impressed with the cool heat collection.


----------



## Brittni (Jun 26, 2008)

False; though I haven't bought any of it.

TNP is broke. $


----------



## beauty_marked (Jun 26, 2008)

WORD!!

tnp is somewhere thats rainy


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 26, 2008)

False.

TNP is bored out of her/his mind at work.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 26, 2008)

false our girls look hot!lol

TNP is dying in very a HOT temp. today...


----------



## concertina (Jun 26, 2008)

False: its actually not too bad in Austin today. The humidity is fairly low. 

TNP is overwhelmed by the FIFTEEN (15) MAC collections due to come out before the end of the year!


----------



## SuSana (Jun 26, 2008)

True!

TNP can see a dog from where they're at.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 26, 2008)

False. Just my cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP loves peppermint tea.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 26, 2008)

false.

TNP knows what boba is and loves it!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 27, 2008)

false ;-;

the next chica is under 5'5 tall...


----------



## Margolicious (Jun 27, 2008)

True! 5-3 here!! 
TNP has to have coffee in the AM


----------



## User93 (Jun 27, 2008)

False, im not addicted to coffe at all, and never drink it at home, only in a cafe or starbucks! TNP loves red lingerie


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 27, 2008)

False (I prefer black!)

TNP is scared of snakes..


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 27, 2008)

*True! I know they're from Nature, but I'm terriified of anything slithery, (lizards included) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP sings to her/himself alot. (can be inside your head.)*


----------



## Shaquille (Jun 27, 2008)

True!

TNP is wearing a black skirt


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jun 27, 2008)

False..it's blue

TNP hates the taste of "diet" soft drinks.


----------



## bustaboo (Jun 27, 2008)

True

TNP is hungry


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 27, 2008)

True/False

Iam/was hungry because iam now eating pizza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP went to prom last night!


----------



## concertina (Jun 27, 2008)

False; I graduated from HS in '99! 

TNP is dealing with unseasonably cold weather.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 27, 2008)

False. It's grey and windy but not necessarily cold..

TNP loves pistachio nuts


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 27, 2008)

false; almonds actually.

the next beautiful doll burns easily in the sun.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 27, 2008)

false. i get tan. 

TNP is a keloid scar former.


----------



## SuSana (Jun 27, 2008)

False.

TNP has at least $50 in their purse.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 27, 2008)

False.. hardly anything lol

TNP has had their legs waxed


----------



## Brittni (Jun 28, 2008)

False.

TNP IS MAD.


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 28, 2008)

True! LOL

But in a nice kinda way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has never tasted white chocolate parfait (mmmmmmm...)


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 28, 2008)

True.. but it sounds yummy!

TNP plays on the sims games


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 28, 2008)

True! I'm an addict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is a clean freak


----------



## Susanne (Jun 28, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP watches Private Practise.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 28, 2008)

False

TNP makes youtube vids


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 28, 2008)

*False...not yet.*
*I do enjoy watching them, though, especially rare Music videos.... & of course, makeup tutorials.*

*TNP has to get somebody ready for bed now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (my son 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## MissxLisa (Jun 28, 2008)

False. =)

the next person's heart belongs in NYC...


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 28, 2008)

*True/False. I was born in Brooklyn, & my ancestors all arrived from (mostly)*
*Eastern Europe, via Ellis Island...*
*but my Heart belongs where my hubby  *is*   ("is" = such a little word, & it means so much)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*TNP spends more time on the Internet than he/she does reading books.*​


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 28, 2008)

True... deffinately lol

TNP owns an ipod


----------



## SuSana (Jun 29, 2008)

True, 3 of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to do fireworks for the 4th of July.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 29, 2008)

False. I am not in the US.

TNP has a balcony.


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 29, 2008)

False, I wish!

TNP enjoys a good horror film.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 29, 2008)

False!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wears blush every day.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 29, 2008)

false!

tnp owns a product by avon


----------



## x-ivy (Jun 29, 2008)

False

tnp likes smoothies


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 29, 2008)

True! yummy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP thinks Daniel Craig is HOT!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 29, 2008)

No I dont think hes that hot lol

Tnp loves subway (as in the food store)


----------



## Susanne (Jun 30, 2008)

True.

TNP loves cheese.


----------



## x-ivy (Jun 30, 2008)

Mhmm, true

tnp swallowed a penny when they were younger


----------



## florabundance (Jun 30, 2008)

LOL false, i was one of those "omg i dont wanna get dirty" type of kids, still am haha

tnp has owned or owns a pair of air force ones


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 30, 2008)

False (I've had converse, is that the same?) lol I'm clueless!

TNP has loads of confidence.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 30, 2008)

False.. probably the opposite lol

TNP is a girly girl


----------



## nashoba95 (Jun 30, 2008)

*So true


TNP loves Wired energy drinks*


----------



## concertina (Jun 30, 2008)

False! I'm not a big fan of energy drinks, though I will choke down a Red Bull and Vodka. 

TNP is going to pass on Sonic Chic...


----------



## User93 (Jun 30, 2008)

true,  the new collections dont inspire me much :/

TNP ever stole something from work (pens, pensils, notebooks DO count!)


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 30, 2008)

False (I haven't stolen anything from work - not that I can remember!)

TNP is scared of heights


----------



## nashoba95 (Jun 30, 2008)

True I freak out over bridges

TNP loves goddy jewerly


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 30, 2008)

Is that trashy jewelry?

If it is - False. I like sleek, sterling silver jewelry.

TNP has visited France.


----------



## x-ivy (Jun 30, 2008)

False, almost did for my french trip this year

tnp is finished school


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 30, 2008)

TRUE - I finished school 17 years ago!!! LOL

I'm an oldie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is in LURVVE...


----------



## florabundance (Jun 30, 2008)

true ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha

tnp has tried turkish food


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 30, 2008)

False - I haven't actually (unless you can call a doner kebab Turkish?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has watched Ice Age more than once.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 30, 2008)

False.. i think ive watched it once i cant remember lol

TNP has a pet


----------



## SuSana (Jun 30, 2008)

False.

TNP smokes.


----------



## JesseVanity (Jun 30, 2008)

False. I hate smoke and people smoking around me.

TNP loves chinese food


----------



## Susanne (Jun 30, 2008)

True.

TNP goes swimming today / tomorrow.


----------



## lindas1983 (Jun 30, 2008)

False.  I'm afraid to even look at my swimsuit nevermind put it on lol.

TNP enjoys cooking from scratch.


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 1, 2008)

Kinda True - _sometimes_ I enjoy cooking... but rarely! lol

TNP is hooked on clothes shopping!


----------



## Brittni (Jul 1, 2008)

False. I used to be when I was skinny. And I'd love to be that way again. Can't wait to lose about 10lbs so I love shopping for clothes again, but then I will have no money for makeup! LOL!

TNP has smoked a doobie. (tried pot, lol)


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 1, 2008)

False.. never tried any drugs and dont intend to lol

TNP is a fast typer


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 1, 2008)

False - Was that a test? - lol. I'm pretty average. (or below)

TNP loves snow


----------



## pratbc (Jul 1, 2008)

False- hence, I have lived in Florida all of my life (except 9 months when I tried to live in Boston but couldn't deal with the snow).

True or False........TNP bought some MAC today....


----------



## florabundance (Jul 1, 2008)

false, she has not. i have no job and no money lol

tnp was bitten by an insect recently - ouch!


----------



## Brittni (Jul 1, 2008)

False; not that I know of.

TNP knows what a Dilly Bar is. LOL


----------



## lindas1983 (Jul 1, 2008)

False, no idea but feel free to fill me in

TNP has never broken a bone


----------



## lauracbarnes (Jul 1, 2008)

True

TNP first MAC purchase was Shroom eyshadow


----------



## Susanne (Jul 1, 2008)

False. Aquadisiac e/s.

TNP got the eyebrows done today.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 1, 2008)

*True...if plucking them with my tweezers counts.*

*TNP writes poetry (with a pen) sometimes.*​


----------



## Brittni (Jul 1, 2008)

Dilly Bar: Ice cream treat from Dairy Queen. One of the attorney's at work brought them in for staff so it came to mind. (I didn't have one though
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Anyways, true...sort of. I prefer to type my poetry and I used to write a lot more but I wouldn't mind getting back into it.

TNP has had lice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (For the record, I haven't & am very afraid of ever getting it!)


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 1, 2008)

haha false.

TNP has a shoe addiction.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 1, 2008)

OMG yes yes yes! I have over 200 pairs of shoes last time I counted!

TNP loves peanut butter!!! (I'm eating peanut butter right now...with crackers!)


----------



## concertina (Jul 1, 2008)

Truetruetrue! I could just about live on peanut butter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has more than 3 designer handbags.


----------



## feeltherain (Jul 2, 2008)

sadly, false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






TNP has a song stuck in their head


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 2, 2008)

true. i think you can guess what song from what i type below. 

TNP has kissed a girl and she liked it! lol


----------



## foxykita143 (Jul 2, 2008)

False. I have but it was a dare, and strictly to show I can handle a dare lol

The next person has gone waaay over his/her cell phone bill


----------



## florabundance (Jul 2, 2008)

yes true...and what made it worse was that i dont pay my own phonebill..

tnp can't swim


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 2, 2008)

False

TNP is injured


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 2, 2008)

False (although I have along term back problem)

TNP has been stung by a bee/wasp


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 2, 2008)

well i can't remember, but my mum says i have when i was little...so True

tnp drinks a cup of coffee everymoring


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 2, 2008)

False - I'm a tea drinker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a brother or sister they don't get on with.


----------



## AmberLilith (Jul 3, 2008)

False

TNP is enjoying the weather where he/she is right now


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2008)

True, great summer day here.

TNP loves vanilla icecream with strawberries.


----------



## stellastar (Jul 3, 2008)

true watching the tennis at wimbledon!! whilst eating!!
the next person is going on holiday this weekend


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 3, 2008)

False - I just came back from holiday on Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP gets to listen to the radio at work


----------



## florabundance (Jul 3, 2008)

false, i wish!

tnp likes jay z


----------



## frocher (Jul 3, 2008)

.....


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

True True True, even though I end up sleeping in crumbs haha.

TNP hates baked beans


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 3, 2008)

False.. i love them on toast!

TNP has a scar


----------



## frocher (Jul 3, 2008)

......


----------



## florabundance (Jul 3, 2008)

Kind of....i prefer when somebody else does it. It looks better.

TNP watches south park


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 3, 2008)

False. 

TNP is sick and bored at home


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 3, 2008)

False-i'm


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 3, 2008)

False-i'm at work with my mum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp likes crystal light powder in their drinks


----------



## concertina (Jul 3, 2008)

FALSE! Ick. 

TNP celebrates July 1st (Canada Day) and not July 4th (US Independence Day).


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 3, 2008)

False.. im from the UK

TNP has been to italy


----------



## florabundance (Jul 3, 2008)

True, Venice and Rome

TNP loves to bake sweets


----------



## concertina (Jul 3, 2008)

FALSE! Eating them, yes. Baking them, not so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has recently lost something...


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 3, 2008)

True! my favourite lipgloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves bright colours


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 3, 2008)

False - I'm a black kinda girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP sings in the bath/shower or in front of the mirror


----------



## concertina (Jul 3, 2008)

True-ish. I sometimes do in the shower...depending on how awake I am in the morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has gotten a ticket/fine for 'something' in the past week (speeding, illegal parking, not paying at a toll booth, late library books/movies, etc.)


----------



## Brittni (Jul 3, 2008)

False.

TNP is a SHOPAHOLIC!


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 3, 2008)

True-ish (when I can afford it) I love clothes, make-up and perfume. Typical woman!

I get into trouble from my husband for it though... he says I'm addicted?!

TNP loves the rain


----------



## concertina (Jul 3, 2008)

True...just not driving in it. 

TNP is moving soon!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 3, 2008)

False - I just moved on June 16!

TNP has or has had a pet spider.


----------



## florabundance (Jul 3, 2008)

False, im scared of spiders!!!

tnp watches wimbledon


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2008)

False. I did in the past, but not any more.

TNP loves yellow e/s.


----------



## pratbc (Jul 3, 2008)

True- except I don't have any yet....


True or False:
TNP is sitting by a window


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2008)

False.

TNP loves the music of the 90ies


----------



## concertina (Jul 3, 2008)

Eh...True-ish...I like a lot of the women rockers; not so much the whiny alterna boy bands. 

TNP gets to leave work early today


----------



## SuSana (Jul 3, 2008)

False...everyone else is though!

TNP has roses in their garden.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 3, 2008)

*False. My hubby grew all different color roses in his British garden, tho, among other beautiful flowers...*

*TNP has written a note to his/her bf/bff/dh/dw etc. with makeup 
(an eye pencil, a lipstick, a lip pencil, etc.)
(optional: has written said note during the wee hours of the AM...)
*​


----------



## concertina (Jul 3, 2008)

False! I always have a pen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is planning on watching a big fireworks display tomorrow night.


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_False! I always have a pen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is planning on watching a big fireworks display tomorrow night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

false, kind of,
I live in Canada, and Canada day was on the 1st, but I did watch our canada day celebration fireworks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person lives somewhere other then the US?


----------



## Susanne (Jul 4, 2008)

True!

TNP has a red car.


----------



## user79 (Jul 4, 2008)

False.


TNP has a lot of houseplants at home.


----------



## ilorietta (Jul 4, 2008)

False, just a basil plant...my flat in not plant-friendly!

TNP is a morning person


----------



## florabundance (Jul 4, 2008)

false - it varies....

tnp has their nails done at the moment


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 4, 2008)

True-homedone manicure
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp has facebook


----------



## concertina (Jul 4, 2008)

True! And My *MOM* just got one too! lol

TNP is on Specktra when they should be doing something else.


----------



## SuSana (Jul 4, 2008)

True...I should be getting ready for everyone coming over to start the boozing!

TNP has already had some alcohol today. (If yes, what was it?)


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 4, 2008)

*True. I'm drinking a glass of white wine (without any cats sharing) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.*

*TNP feels sad at not being able to see Fireworks Tonight.*​


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 5, 2008)

True, i didn't see fireworks on canada day

tnp watches comedy central


----------



## val-x (Jul 5, 2008)

True.

TNP is about to watch a movie.


----------



## concertina (Jul 5, 2008)

True-ish; I'm planning on watching one later today. 

TNP just bought a piece of furniture!


----------



## mona lisa (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_True-ish; I'm planning on watching one later today. 

TNP just bought a piece of furniture!_

 
False. TNP has never been to Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 6, 2008)

True.

TNP is wearing a yellow shirt.


----------



## SuSana (Jul 6, 2008)

False, black.

TNP is going out to dinner tonight.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 6, 2008)

False.

TNP has no black jeans.


----------



## foxykita143 (Jul 6, 2008)

true! pants yes, jeans no.

the next person rocks styles from the 80s


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 7, 2008)

um....i feel so young, but what exactly would that kind of style consist of, i have black skinnies and a checkered shirt...?

tnp has a Mac computer


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 7, 2008)

false.

TNP had a great day today.


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 7, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has a body piercing


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 8, 2008)

hhmm...true I guess, just my ears, but no body piercings!

TNP has an ipod.


----------



## User93 (Jul 8, 2008)

true! and love it.

TNP loves her job


----------



## user79 (Jul 8, 2008)

False. Sorta looking for something new...

TNP checks Specktra multiple times a day.


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 8, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp watched this season of Tila Tequila


----------



## florabundance (Jul 8, 2008)

false! i'm a flavor of lover girl sorry lol

tnp likes camomile tea


----------



## User93 (Jul 8, 2008)

true, i dont drink it much, but i do! TNP has been to Italy


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 8, 2008)

false, but i hope to someday!

TNP is wearing lipgloss right now


----------



## SuSana (Jul 8, 2008)

False, a slimshine.

TNP has curly hair.


----------



## concertina (Jul 8, 2008)

True! its a pretty recent thing, too! 

TNP is listening to music right now.


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 8, 2008)

mm true..in my head lol

TNP is wearing a brightly coloured nail polish


----------



## concertina (Jul 8, 2008)

True! Japanese Koi from China Glaze! Need to change it though..

TNP has had a coffee drink within the past 48 hours.


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 8, 2008)

False, I don't drink Coffee..
TNP has a business meeting tomorrow morning


----------



## nessa25 (Jul 8, 2008)

False. TNP has never had a myspace.


----------



## user79 (Jul 8, 2008)

False, I have one, but I hardly use it anymore.


TNP is very tired right now.


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 8, 2008)

So true, I need a break 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is going to bed in a minute.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 8, 2008)

True!

It is 1:45 AM here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP goes dancing tonight.


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 9, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i always told my friends that that would be the only thing i'd get a fake id for 

tnp is home alone right now


----------



## Susanne (Jul 9, 2008)

True. I live on my own.

TNP can dancing Disco Fox.


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 9, 2008)

nope.

TNP loves Scrubs (tv show)


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 10, 2008)

False! Hell no lol

TNP loves the brand Sass & Bide (Australian label).


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 10, 2008)

False
TNP has a steering wheel to race on computer


----------



## VioletB (Jul 10, 2008)

FALSE!!

TNP eats sweets in bed!!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 10, 2008)

False!

TNP drives on the right side.


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 10, 2008)

False! I don't drive yet lol

TNP's favourite colour is aubergine.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Jul 10, 2008)

False! My fave is deep sea blue...

TNP likes to take long walks on the beach...


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 10, 2008)

False..I get bored lol and sometimes it can be awkward if you're walking with a member of the opposite sex.

TNP has been to Alaska.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Jul 10, 2008)

False but my grandparents have! 

TNP has traveled outside of thier home country/ state/ provence.


----------



## frocher (Jul 10, 2008)

.........


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 10, 2008)

Hmm, false

tnp is a carbavore


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 10, 2008)

False 

TNP is scared of the dark.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 11, 2008)

False. Not really.

TNP listens to music.


----------



## concertina (Jul 11, 2008)

True! All the time...

TNP is having a nice dinner with friends tonight!


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 13, 2008)

False

tnp has heard of Kerli


----------



## McMaria (Jul 13, 2008)

False! (What/who is Kerli???)

TNP likes jazz


----------



## Hilly (Jul 13, 2008)

false

tnp has allergies


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 13, 2008)

True
TNP has a mini fridge in her room


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *McMaria* 

 
_False! (What/who is Kerli???)

TNP likes jazz_

 
she's a singer from estonia
YouTube - Kerli - Walking On Air
has a great voice!!

and False

tnp likes chips and dip


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 13, 2008)

True -ish (I like chips and tomato sauce!!!) as in fries i guess....

or do you mean chips as in the potato snack we call crisps?? (i'm confused! lol)

mmmmm.

Anyhoo....

TNP's fav color is pink


----------



## val-x (Jul 13, 2008)

TRUUUUUUUUEEEEE!!!!!!!

TNP has/is getting Angel lippie.


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *val-x* 

 
_TRUUUUUUUUEEEEE!!!!!!!

TNP has/is getting Angel lippie._

 


trrruueee it was my first everrr mac lipstick, I love it!!


tnp has their nose peirced?


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 14, 2008)

False, i want to get my eyebrow pierced

tnp has an ipod, any version


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 14, 2008)

True. 

TNP changes their hair color from time to time.


----------



## sofabean (Jul 14, 2008)

true.

the next person is taking summer school.


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 14, 2008)

False
TNP collects blushes, any blushes


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 15, 2008)

True. I love blush, I collect EM blushes atm.

TNP bought or is buying the entire Cult of Cherry collection.


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 15, 2008)

False.

TNP is eating a happy meal


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 15, 2008)

False, haven't had McDondals in about 3 yrs.

Tnp has a facial piercing


----------



## val-x (Jul 16, 2008)

False unless it includes ears but I don't think so.

TNP is going on a trip soon.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 17, 2008)

True. To a city with a MAC pro store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Italian food.


----------



## florabundance (Jul 17, 2008)

Es verdad..i love Italian food, homemade.

TNP works in retail


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 17, 2008)

false

the next person never had a boyfriend before she was 18


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 17, 2008)

false.

TNP ate at a restaurant within the last week.


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 17, 2008)

False.

TNP has _more_ than 10 pairs of jeans.


----------



## Cinci (Jul 17, 2008)

True

The next person has travelled to Canada (or lives there)


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 17, 2008)

False (but I'd love to)

TNP loves watching King Of The Hill


----------



## Cinci (Jul 17, 2008)

False.

The next person has blonde hair.


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 17, 2008)

False - brunette.

TNP has OCD in some form or other


----------



## Cinci (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL True - Shopping!

TNP owns a pair of Lululemon's (and if not, should definately try them)


----------



## EllieFerris (Jul 17, 2008)

False, but I'll check them out!

The next person wishes vampires are real!


----------



## Cinci (Jul 17, 2008)

False..  unless they all looked like David Boreanaz!

The next person looks forward to payday so they can buy more MAC...


----------



## 1984antoinette (Jul 17, 2008)

so true.......only another 12 days to go!

the next person wants to travel around the world


----------



## Cinci (Jul 17, 2008)

false.. 

TNP has chosen their career..


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 19, 2008)

False, keep changing 

tnp has a youtube channel


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 19, 2008)

False (I watch it though).

TNP can drive


----------



## Susanne (Jul 19, 2008)

True.

TNP can sing.


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 19, 2008)

True-ish - I'm ok, so I've been told......

TNP would _not_ have plastic surgery


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 21, 2008)

um, False...maybe

tnp listens to/has heard of Paramore


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 21, 2008)

True.. heard of them

TNP has bought from mac this week


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 21, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 last time i went was nearly a month ago.

TNP is scared of the dark.


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 21, 2008)

False (I used to be when I was younger)

TNP never misses Desperate housewives.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2008)

True!

TNP can't cook.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 21, 2008)

FALSE!  I just choose not to, lol

TNP loves big handbags


----------



## plastikpony (Jul 21, 2008)

soooo absolutely trueeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has never seen snow in real life/in person!


----------



## babyexplicit69 (Jul 21, 2008)

false

TNP has had at least five boyfriends


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyexplicit69* 

 
_false

TNP has had at least five boyfriends_

 

false

TNP is in a serious relationship


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 22, 2008)

True. Well, I'm married so that's gotta be serious
TNP has insomnia


----------



## florabundance (Jul 22, 2008)

False, i'm a sleeper lol

tnp loves to drink tropicana


----------



## concertina (Jul 22, 2008)

True! Though I prefer Simply Orange...

TNP has their cell phone on vibrate right now...


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 22, 2008)

True...

TNP likes Disney movies


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 22, 2008)

True!
TNP sleeps in a double bed


----------



## SparklingMissy (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_True!
TNP sleeps in a double bed_

 
False! California King here.....

TNP is in love!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 22, 2008)

ummm true, although not super in love, i'm trying no to be, lol it's weird

TNP has eaten chicken today


----------



## concertina (Jul 22, 2008)

False! I'm sort of tired of chicken right now...

TNP has awesome weekend plans!


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 22, 2008)

False - I have no plans, except to chill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP spends too much time on Spectra!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh so true!

TNP knows someone with the same name as them?


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 23, 2008)

True! one of my best friends has the same name!

TNP should be working but is messing about on the net


----------



## florabundance (Jul 23, 2008)

Noope, i have no work to do which feels goood.

The Next Person's lip balm of choice is Carmex?????


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 23, 2008)

false

TNP had flu shots


----------



## val-x (Jul 23, 2008)

True, when I was younger.

TNP has a headache.


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 23, 2008)

False

tnp likes egg salad


----------



## val-x (Jul 23, 2008)

False, I don't really like them.

TNP has something pink near by.


----------



## concertina (Jul 23, 2008)

True, Post It notes...

TNP is soooo glad 'Hump Day' is over!!


----------



## val-x (Jul 24, 2008)

False?True? What's "Hump Day"?

TNP has music going on to hide something lol


----------



## concertina (Jul 24, 2008)

"Hump Day" = day that falls in the middle of the work week/the 'top of the hill' = Wednesday = so you're over the 'hump'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





False, I'm at work lol!

TNP is dealing with weather from Hurricane/Tropical Storm Dolly!


----------



## thegirlof1983 (Jul 24, 2008)

false! she is enjoying the beautiful summer in ohio before school starts back

the next person has children


----------



## Alldolledup9 (Jul 24, 2008)

False but I wish I was ( Krispy Kreme to be exact)

The next person loves to travel


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 24, 2008)

True
TNP doesn't wear a watch on a daily basis


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2008)

True.. i used to but not now

TNP is currently wearing PJ's


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 25, 2008)

false

tnp has kleenex with them


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 25, 2008)

False.

TNP like clicking their neck, back, knuckles or anything clickable


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 25, 2008)

True

TNP is allergic to cats


----------



## Susanne (Jul 25, 2008)

FALSE! Thank God, I love cats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP watched the Gold Fever #1 video on youtube.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 25, 2008)

true.. it was weird lol

TNP has blue eyes


----------



## concertina (Jul 25, 2008)

False! See my avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had Chinese food for dinner...


----------



## pratbc (Jul 25, 2008)

False.
TNP's house is currently clean.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2008)

True.

TNP prefers taking a bath to taking a shower.


----------



## concertina (Jul 26, 2008)

False...though I do love baths. 

TNP has a to-do list for this weekend..


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 26, 2008)

False (not yet)

TNP is having or going to a party this weekend.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 26, 2008)

False... i wish! lol

TNP has read a magazine today


----------



## Cinci (Jul 26, 2008)

False

TNP just woke up


----------



## florabundance (Jul 26, 2008)

false...it's 5 to 4 over here...im not that lazy lol

tnp has a favourite beauty blog


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 27, 2008)

True, I have a few actually.

TNP has eaten Vegemite before.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2008)

False.

TNP likes bread with cheese.


----------



## Cinci (Jul 28, 2008)

True!  I'm a carbo-loader lol..

TNP has/is going to graduate college


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 28, 2008)

Well i'm going to college, does that count? lol

TNP loves Barry M


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 28, 2008)

False

tnp likes Cap'n Crunch


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 28, 2008)

False - we don't have that here in the UK 

TNP has laughed out loud today


----------



## Cinci (Jul 28, 2008)

False.. not yet.. i'm at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has a running list of MAC items they still need to get... that's atleast 25 items long!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 28, 2008)

too true, lol but way more than 25 items

the next person is addicted to celebrity gossip...cant get enuff


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 28, 2008)

False

TNP eats apples daily


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 28, 2008)

False.. but i love them

TNP has a tattoo


----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2008)

False.

TNP has a problem with a spot in her face


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 28, 2008)

A lot more than just one spot, i have acne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is very bored =\


----------



## val-x (Jul 28, 2008)

Trueish going in the shower nothing exciting about that.

TNP Skipped a few collections at MAC.


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 29, 2008)

True, I skipped all...don't have anything MAC

tnp carries a memory stick around with them


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 29, 2008)

False (other than my own memory bank, which is attached to my shoulders!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has weird dreams


----------



## PixieVM (Jul 29, 2008)

True... thw weirdest!!

TNP is going on a vacation soon...


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 29, 2008)

False.. just came back

TNP watches E!


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 
_TNP watches E!_

 
False - I don't even know what it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves driving.


----------



## florabundance (Jul 29, 2008)

If I could drive then i would probably love it....eh im learning soon! woohoo

TNP wore/wears braces


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 29, 2008)

False

TNP has a messy bedroom


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 29, 2008)

ALWAYS!

TNP gets clearance bin deliveries regularly....


----------



## concertina (Jul 29, 2008)

True! hehe...

TNP is torn between ordering Starflash online or waiting until Thursday...


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 29, 2008)

FALSE....I'm holdin out for my Manish haul!!!

TNP loves chips and queso


----------



## concertina (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh waaaaay too True!!! 

TNP needs to reapply their lipstick...


----------



## Susanne (Jul 29, 2008)

False. Don't wear lipstick today.

TNP watches Dr. House.


----------



## animecute (Jul 29, 2008)

False! I don't have time for tv. If I watch tv it'd be something geeky being that my parents don't let me watch most things -cough- I'm not underage =.= lawl

TNP Has been mistaken for being under age


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 29, 2008)

SO TRUE, many times.. lol

TNP has been listening to the same song for a month..


----------



## plastikpony (Jul 29, 2008)

true.. =( i've been listening to the same 5 songs for a month.. booo...

TNP is constipated.... haha


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 30, 2008)

False - LOL

TNP wants to travel the world


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

True

TNP is wearing something pink


----------



## Susanne (Jul 30, 2008)

False. Not today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP wants an icecream.


----------



## florabundance (Jul 30, 2008)

NO! i'll be one the beach in a couple of weeks so i've got myself in check. But bring on the Skinny Cow haha

TNP gets hair/make up inspiration from celebrities


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

True.. sorta

TNP has ate some fruit today


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 30, 2008)

False (bad, I know...)

TNP exercises regularly


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 30, 2008)

um, True (well i try too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

tnp carries lotion with them


----------



## concertina (Jul 30, 2008)

False - not in my purse, but at my desk at work and in my car. 

TNP is enjoying their morning coffee...


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 30, 2008)

False - it's 4.45pm here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

True

TNP is wearing jewelry


----------



## concertina (Jul 30, 2008)

True - my wedding set, my Tiffany bracelet, a 'switch' ring and a blue rose necklace. 

TNP always wears a watch...


----------



## SuSana (Jul 30, 2008)

False.

TNP washes their hair everyday.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

False

TNP uses FIX+


----------



## MACForME (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_False

TNP uses FIX+_

 
Absolutely true! I even keep some in the refridgerator for a quick pick-me-up on hot humid days..

TNP Eats the same thing for lunch every day...


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 30, 2008)

False

TNP's height is over 5'9" or 175 cm..


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

False ... im about 5'3"

TNP likes pizza


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 30, 2008)

SO TRUE!

tnp owns a pet


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

False.. wish i did though

TNP owns an ipod


----------



## val-x (Jul 30, 2008)

True. I plan to save my money for the new iPod touch even tho I have the iPod nano

TNP is watching videos on youtube.


----------



## user79 (Jul 30, 2008)

not right now so false.


tnp is about to go to bed. (Like me.)


----------



## val-x (Jul 30, 2008)

True-ish I'm already in my pajamas and going to bed in 5 minutes

TNP is wiered out that really young children wear makeup.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

True... i saw it happen at a local mac counter a while back, the kid looked like a clown!

TNP has their ears pierced


----------



## SuSana (Jul 31, 2008)

True, since I was 3 months old lol

TNP is left handed.


----------



## animecute (Jul 31, 2008)

Somewhat true! I'm sort of ambedextrous. I usually use my left hand for writing because it is quicker.

TNP has eaten someone else's dinner by mistake (ex: like yours got mixed up with your brother's plate of food or some other bizzare thing)


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 31, 2008)

True. especially when we get something wrapped up like subway or quiznos

tnp gas huge old school headphones


----------



## concertina (Jul 31, 2008)

True! Of course, they are Sienheisers, so not truly 'Old School', I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will be making a trip to their local MAC counter today.


----------



## florabundance (Jul 31, 2008)

False..there's no 'local' counter for me, I always have to travel for my MAC.

TNP likes Disney


----------



## concertina (Jul 31, 2008)

True-ish. I like the theme parks, and most of the movies, but as far as collecting or being obsessed? No. 

TNP has something orange near them.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 31, 2008)

True.. a bangle

TNP loves disney movies


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 31, 2008)

True

TNP hates chocolate


----------



## florabundance (Jul 31, 2008)

False..I love dark chocolate. Yummy.

tnp is a addicted to their cell/mobile (depending where ur from)


----------



## plastikpony (Jul 31, 2008)

true.. have it right next to me awaiting text msgs as we speak.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tnp is addicted to caffeine!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 31, 2008)

False

TNP skipped breakfast today


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 31, 2008)

True, i slept in

The next person has bangs


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 31, 2008)

I used to.. but not anymore, so.. FALSE..

TNP has left foot bigger than right foot


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 31, 2008)

i don't think i do....

TNP puts her makeup on at work


----------



## Susanne (Jul 31, 2008)

False. No good idea as a teacher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is over 25.


----------



## florabundance (Jul 31, 2008)

False, i'm 18

TNP loves the beach


----------



## concertina (Jul 31, 2008)

TRUE! 

TNP loves the desert..


----------



## ellienellie (Aug 1, 2008)

False - I've never been and don't think I could handle the heat!

TNP would love to go on safari!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 1, 2008)

True, I would love to and planning it for 2010!

TNP doesn't use MAC foundation


----------



## Susanne (Aug 1, 2008)

False.

TNP goes to the movies today.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 1, 2008)

No, but I want to

TNP has a pet


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 1, 2008)

TRUE...he's the best baby puppy ever...HERBIE!!

TNP woke up late today


----------



## seonmi (Aug 1, 2008)

No, I thought I did but then after taking a second look at the clock, I went back to bed lol

TNP prefers lipstick over lipgloss most of the time


----------



## SuSana (Aug 1, 2008)

False.

TNP is getting paid today.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 1, 2008)

False

TNP likes the colour purple


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 1, 2008)

True, after pink, its my second fave colour.  

TNP indulges in beauty treatments every two weeks?


----------



## ellienellie (Aug 3, 2008)

False.

TNP has faith


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 3, 2008)

True.

TNP always has painted nails...


----------



## Susanne (Aug 4, 2008)

False.

TNP takes a ride by train today.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 4, 2008)

False

TNP Doesn't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## SuSana (Aug 4, 2008)

False.  I guess I should go to sleep, blah.

TNP has red pajamas.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 4, 2008)

False...but I think I might get some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP owns Blushbaby?


----------



## Susanne (Aug 4, 2008)

False.

TNP has a headache.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 4, 2008)

false thankfully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp is home all day today


----------



## ellienellie (Aug 4, 2008)

False.

TNP is waiting for their partner to arrive home


----------



## Susanne (Aug 4, 2008)

True. But it is 4:20 PM here and he won't come before 9:30 PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is watching a daily soap or Telenovela.


----------



## user79 (Aug 4, 2008)

False.

TNP has curly hair.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 4, 2008)

False.

TNP loves purple nailpolish.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorta true sorta false....it depends on the shade of purple! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going on vacation soon


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 5, 2008)

false... unless you count camping in Yosemite and not getting to shower for two days a "vacation".

TNP tends to be attracted to people who are the total opposite of them.
ex: tall-short or quiet-talkative  (boy-girl doesn't count )


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 5, 2008)

True.  I like super masculine men and I'm really girlie. 

TNP is a killer heels kinda girl/guy?


----------



## plastikpony (Aug 5, 2008)

true. i don't have enough time to wear all my killer shoes though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes to read before going to bed every night...


----------



## florabundance (Aug 5, 2008)

true if you mean magazines. false if you mean books. i always dream about what i read in books before bed and it creeps me out

tnp ate cereal for breakfast today


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 5, 2008)

False actually, first dat in a week or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp love OJ (the juice)


----------



## Susanne (Aug 5, 2008)

False. Don't know it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wears turquoise today.


----------



## User93 (Aug 5, 2008)

nope, im wearing nothing, looking like a whale laying at home lol...

TNP ever met a poisonous snake


----------



## concertina (Aug 5, 2008)

True! I grew up in the country and came in contact with my share of scary snakes. 

TNP is cold.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 5, 2008)

True 

TNP wears a peice of jewelry they never take off


----------



## Susanne (Aug 5, 2008)

False.

TNP is watching CSI Miami.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 5, 2008)

false

tnp wants/needs a haircut


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 5, 2008)

True

TNP is listening to music... if so, what is it?


----------



## florabundance (Aug 5, 2008)

true i'm listening to Because of you by Ne-Yo....i'm so strung out on you..lol i love him

tnp is craving a particular food/drink?


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 5, 2008)

False, just ate

tnp loves wearing earrings


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 5, 2008)

True

TNP paints their toe nails


----------



## Cosmogrl (Aug 5, 2008)

true...but not before they chip!


TNP has kissed a member of the same sex


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes a peck on the cheek, but nothing more meaningful.  

TNP has tried the new vibrating mascara by lancome or EL?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 6, 2008)

False... i really want to though!

TNP has a fafi doll from the fafi collection


----------



## niknacnikki69 (Aug 6, 2008)

wrong post


----------



## niknacnikki69 (Aug 6, 2008)

false

tnp is a vegetarian


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 6, 2008)

False i love meat too much

TNP is currently wearing lipglass


----------



## Makeupguy (Aug 6, 2008)

Not at the moment.

TNP is currently wearing acrylic nails.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 6, 2008)

True... i want them off though

TNP is eating


----------



## florabundance (Aug 6, 2008)

false

TNP owns a juicy tracksuit


----------



## Brittni (Aug 6, 2008)

False

TNP hasn't brushed their teeth today (shame on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## frocher (Aug 7, 2008)

Gross-false.

TNP has a sunburn.


----------



## little_miss_mac (Aug 7, 2008)

False!

The next person has NEVER worn false eyelashes....


----------



## Makeupguy (Aug 7, 2008)

Flase!

TNP has a tattoo.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 7, 2008)

False!

TNP owns an iPod (of any variety)


----------



## ritchieramone (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_TNP owns an iPod (of any variety)_

 
True. I got a Shuffle a couple of months ago for taking to the gym. I love that I can clip it anywhere but don't like to let it 'shuffle' the tracks, so I suppose that defeats half the purpose!

TNP likes Futurama.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2008)

False, my boyfriend does

TNP is single


----------



## concertina (Aug 7, 2008)

False, spoken for for nearly 11 years now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP would rather be cold than hot.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 7, 2008)

false - i'll be either as long as i'm happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

tnp likes at least one snoop dogg song


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 8, 2008)

True

tnp likes Duffy


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 8, 2008)

False

TNP hates sport


----------



## Susanne (Aug 8, 2008)

False. 

TNP has at least two cats.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 8, 2008)

False. One 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP gets paper cuts regularly.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 8, 2008)

False.. not in a while

TNP has watched a movie recently


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

True.  I am watching Superbad right now!

TNP is watching the Olympics right now.


----------



## Makeupguy (Aug 9, 2008)

False.

TNP puts on makeup while driving.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 9, 2008)

False.

TNP likes the movie "Mamma Mia".


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 9, 2008)

False.. haven't saw it yet but it looks good

TNP has naturally curly hair


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

True, in a way

tnp takes work supplies home


----------



## florabundance (Aug 9, 2008)

False, i don't have a job, but if i did, i probably would lol

TNP has a favorite cartoon character ??


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 11, 2008)

True! Stewie <3

tnp wears glasses


----------



## Susanne (Aug 11, 2008)

True. But also contact lenses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has just one lipstick.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 11, 2008)

False i have about 20 mac ones and 20 none mac

TNP owns a juicy tracksuit


----------



## ellienellie (Aug 12, 2008)

False. I have an Adidas one though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to see WALL-E at the cinema soon!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2008)

False

TNP has short nails


----------



## Susanne (Aug 12, 2008)

False.

TNP is afraid of spiders and insects.


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 12, 2008)

True

tnp liked the movie distrubia


----------



## concertina (Aug 12, 2008)

False, never saw it. 

TNP has been watching the Olympics!!


----------



## sneaky9 (Aug 12, 2008)

False.

TNP is new to specktra just like me


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 12, 2008)

False..
I've been lurking for awhile but just joined few months ago..

TNP hasn't had their latest molars grown yet


----------



## SuSana (Aug 12, 2008)

False.

TNP has a stressful job.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2008)

False

TNP reads celeb gossip/fashion mags


----------



## laperle (Aug 12, 2008)

False, unless gossip blogs count as 'mags' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







TNP knows who Heathcliff is.


----------



## sneaky9 (Aug 12, 2008)

False

TNP is under 21


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2008)

True, 18

TNP goes to bed early every night


----------



## sneaky9 (Aug 12, 2008)

False, im up till like 3am almost every night

TNP has kissed someone in the past 10 mins or will in the next 10 mins LOL


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 14, 2008)

lol, False

tnp has had an early lunch or late breakfast


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 17, 2008)

true, had late breakfast!!

TNP hates anything with chocolate


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 17, 2008)

False, i LOVE it! haha

TNP wears lip liner


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 17, 2008)

True - I wear a red one all over my lips with gloss on top

TNP... bites her TOE NAILS!!!


----------



## pensive (Aug 17, 2008)

Gross False!

TNP has never been to a MAC store.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 17, 2008)

True.. just counters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes to dance


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 19, 2008)

True!  I love to dance but don't get to go as often as I would like.

TNP favorite time of the year is fall.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_...

TNP knows who Heathcliff is._

 
*"Heathcliff, it's me, I'm Cathy, I've come home and I'm so cold....Let me in your window...Ooooh..let me have it..let me grab your Soul away...You know it's me, Cathy..." Kate Bush, "Wuthering Heights"
*YouTube - Kate Bush-Wuthering Height
Kate Bush Discography - Song Index - Wuthering Heights
*SIGH.....*

*My favorite novel of all time, my favorite song, & a man I've been in love with since the age of 12, although he's a character in a book.
Wuthering Heights...author Emily Bronte...*

*WOW!*

*Your post was a beautiful bedtime treat. (I hope we're talking about the same Heathcliff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Sweet Dreams. xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## Susanne (Aug 19, 2008)

TNP is really tired.


----------



## concertina (Aug 19, 2008)

True! I was up till 2 googling for NIN info...

TNP is enjoying a cup of coffee right now...


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2008)

false

TNP has blue eyes


----------



## SuSana (Aug 19, 2008)

False, greeny hazel.

TNP is soooo tired right now.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 19, 2008)

true, I spent the afternoon shopping 
TNP is a shoe maniac / has a shoe fetish


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2008)

True 100%

TNP is currently watching tv


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 19, 2008)

False.. tv is on, but I am not watching

TNP has a laptop less than 6 months old


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2008)

False, i just have a computer

TNP bought a magazine today


----------



## concertina (Aug 19, 2008)

False...

TNP has a wall calendar hanging somewhere near them...


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2008)

True

TNP has something pink near them


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 19, 2008)

False

TNP has a doll collection


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 19, 2008)

true, my bedroom walls 

TNP is hungry


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2008)

False i just ate

TNP likes hello kitty


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 19, 2008)

OH SO TRUE. my car is full of hello kitty stuff. today a friend gave me a hello kitty thing to put drinks and stuff. lol when I was like 10 I had a hello kitty collection 

TNP has had a dream with JUSTIN TIMBERLAKE!!


----------



## laperle (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*"Heathcliff, it's me, I'm Cathy, I've come home and I'm so cold....Let me in your window...Ooooh..let me have it..let me grab your Soul away...You know it's me, Cathy..." Kate Bush, "Wuthering Heights"
*YouTube - Kate Bush-Wuthering Height
Kate Bush Discography - Song Index - Wuthering Heights
*SIGH.....*

*My favorite novel of all time, my favorite song, & a man I've been in love with since the age of 12, although he's a character in a book.
Wuthering Heights...author Emily Bronte...*

*WOW!*

*Your post was a beautiful bedtime treat. (I hope we're talking about the same Heathcliff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*Sweet Dreams. xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​_

 
YAY! I love everything about the book, Heathcliff is an amazing character. Every time I read this book, I find it even more fascinating. The same goes for Garcia Marquez's 'One hundred years of solitude'. I'll keep reading them 'til I die. 

Plus, Kate Bush's song is in my iPod's 'Make my day' song's list.


----------



## laperle (Aug 19, 2008)

False.


TNP doesn't like her voice.


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 19, 2008)

True, well my singing voice 

tnp loves bananas

*B-A-N-A-N-A-S!!!!!*


----------



## Susanne (Aug 19, 2008)

True. 

TNP loves green e/s.


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 19, 2008)

True, but i need to expand my collection in that area lol

tnp is growing their hair..


----------



## Patricia (Aug 19, 2008)

false, i just cut it, it's long enough already

TNP has tried threading


----------



## meanjeanster (Aug 19, 2008)

FALSE, TNP prefers MAC to any other makeup brand


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 19, 2008)

false

TNP's shoe size is 9


----------



## Susanne (Aug 19, 2008)

False. It's 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP knows someone who has birthday today.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2008)

False

TNP has short hair


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 19, 2008)

False. Mid-length/longish

tnp practices yoga. (i'm starting soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2008)

False but i would like to

TNP is wearing lip balm


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 19, 2008)

true i was applying lipbalm as I read your post ahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its strawberry flavoured
TNP is waking up early tomorrow


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 19, 2008)

True (4 in the freaking morning!)
TNP plays an instrument


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2008)

False, i can play the piano a lil bit though

TNP has an ipod


----------



## laperle (Aug 19, 2008)

true

TNP entende o que eu escrevi aqui


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 19, 2008)

err.. English please..


----------



## laperle (Aug 19, 2008)

sorry, it was supposed to be a funny thing to play with the portuguese girl who was replying above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




back to english and no more jokes: 
TNP prefers gold than platinum.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 19, 2008)

true verdadeiro entendi muito bem sim senhora 
TNP is thinking wtf?


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 19, 2008)

True actually. I'm talking to a very confusing person. and he's random 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp had a beebee gun


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 19, 2008)

false

TNP has eaten chocolate in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 20, 2008)

True.

TNP likes the Olympics.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 20, 2008)

double post.


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 20, 2008)

False.Honesly i'd rather watch a m.a.c makeup tutorial lol

TNP has a pet dog


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 20, 2008)

true I have two: mimi and tiuska (a yorkie)
TNP goes to the gym


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 20, 2008)

that would be a big NO

TNP is cold in their office today


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 20, 2008)

False

tnp has a dog/puppy


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 20, 2008)

True  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves rock music


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 21, 2008)

true oh yeeeah punk rock all the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP secretly thinks amy winehouse wont last until christmas


----------



## laperle (Aug 21, 2008)

false, rita! i think and i hope she does live for a long time. 


TNP has never sugarcoated a FOTD.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Aug 21, 2008)

True.

TNP is looking forward to college.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 21, 2008)

False, i dont go

TNP owns a full sized pigment


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Aug 21, 2008)

True, Vanilla, 'tis the only one I use a lot of.

TNP can't tell the difference between diet and regular Cola.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 21, 2008)

True lol

TNP likes the smell of coconut


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Aug 21, 2008)

True, coconut body cream :]

TNP has seen "Party Monster".


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2008)

False.

TNP owns Russian Red.


----------



## lara (Aug 21, 2008)

True; it was the first MAC lipstick I ever bought.

TNP hasn't been getting enough sleep.


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 21, 2008)

False, pizza

tnp has more that 2 home phones


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 21, 2008)

False, just 2

TNP has been on a safari


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2008)

False.

TNP needs a coffee.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 21, 2008)

False, I'm on my last cup

TNP is trying to lose weight


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 21, 2008)

True, all the time haha

TNP is listening to music right now


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 21, 2008)

true, I just uploaded the new coldplay album
TNP wears contact lenses


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 21, 2008)

False, glasses...when i HAVE too

tnp has a black cell phone


----------



## Patricia (Aug 21, 2008)

true, black and silver

tnp has a wedding soon


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 21, 2008)

false.
TNP is at work right now


----------



## laperle (Aug 21, 2008)

false.


TNP loves the sound of the rain falling.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 21, 2008)

True I do, especially at night, helps me with sleeping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has night cravings


----------



## Patricia (Aug 21, 2008)

true

tnp wants to have a chihuahua


----------



## Makeup Crazie (Aug 21, 2008)

False

TNP has skinnydipped once in her/his life


----------



## Patricia (Aug 21, 2008)

TRUE

tnp is lactose intolerant


----------



## darkwater_soul (Aug 21, 2008)

True!

TNP love Doritos!


----------



## SuSana (Aug 22, 2008)

True

TNP has Dark Soul pigment


----------



## Susanne (Aug 22, 2008)

False.

TNP loved the Smoke Signals collection.


----------



## val-x (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd say true but I wasn't into MAC then but I know I would've loved it.

TNP just woke up (it's 5:09 am here)


----------



## beisquare (Aug 23, 2008)

False, although I am still in my robe! 

TNP loves cats


----------



## kimmy (Aug 23, 2008)

true!

tnp does not like pickles.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 23, 2008)

True, ewww lol

TNP wears glasses


----------



## laperle (Aug 23, 2008)

True!

TNP got new MAC stuff yesterday


----------



## SuSana (Aug 23, 2008)

True, my CoC stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP likes tequila.


----------



## mtrimier (Aug 23, 2008)

Like a muthamuchacho, but cold and straight, none of that lime and salt foolishness for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP...has seen Dark Knight?


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 23, 2008)

False

tnp has a pet cat


----------



## SuSana (Aug 23, 2008)

False.

TNP has cut their own hair before.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 23, 2008)

False.

TNP wears a yellow shirt.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 23, 2008)

False.. blue

TNP likes strawberries


----------



## Susanne (Aug 23, 2008)

True.

TNP is still / already in pyjamas.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 23, 2008)

True.. still (having a lazy day!)

TNP is a natural blonde


----------



## Susanne (Aug 23, 2008)

True. But an ash blonde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP listens to "All summer long" by Kid Rock.


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 24, 2008)

False

tnp likes Katy Perry...and not just one song of hers


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 24, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP shaved their legs today


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 24, 2008)

False.

TNP has never flown in an airplane.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 25, 2008)

*False. I have flown many times, but I hate it. I'm extremely claustrophobic & afraid of heights. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has very vivid dreams.*


----------



## kaexbabey (Aug 25, 2008)

true.

TNP owns nars turkish delight l/g


----------



## laperle (Aug 25, 2008)

false. i don't have anything by NARS.


TNP has oily skin with very dry lips.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 25, 2008)

False

TNP sings and dances in the shower


----------



## SuSana (Aug 25, 2008)

False, I'm not a morning person.

TNP has been to court before.


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 25, 2008)

False

tnp has a youtube account


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 25, 2008)

True

TNP is at college


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 25, 2008)

False

TNP hates their school schedule


----------



## Susanne (Aug 25, 2008)

False. I am a teacher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP did workout today.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 25, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has just ate


----------



## kaexbabey (Aug 26, 2008)

false.

TNP sleeps with a night light


----------



## Brittni (Aug 26, 2008)

True.

TNP just wants to go to bed.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 26, 2008)

False. I just woke up. Too early again...

TNP needs a coffee.


----------



## babiid0llox (Aug 26, 2008)

Certainly not, hehe. I HATE coffee, icky lol

TNP likes bananas.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 26, 2008)

True...especially banana pudding...Yummm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a fear of snakes


----------



## kimberlane (Aug 26, 2008)

true
TNP was born in 1987 or after


----------



## florabundance (Aug 26, 2008)

True - 1990.

TNP took a vacation this summer (if so, where)


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 26, 2008)

False

tnp's vacation is over next tuesday, like mine


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 26, 2008)

False

tnp's is dreaming of her/his next m.a.c collection release


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 26, 2008)

True, CoC comes out next week here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing nail polish


----------



## Susanne (Aug 26, 2008)

Still false. I will apply it in the next five minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has e/s Humid.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Aug 26, 2008)

false - one day

TNP has used their rent or mortgage money on a MAC spree


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 27, 2008)

false - I don't have to pay rent or mortgage because I own my house. But I have spent almost entire pay checks there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves wearing Climate Blue e/s!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 27, 2008)

False! -- I do not own it...  ((edited because I was beaten to the question by half a second, heehee))

TNP will spend money on makeup in the next 24 hours.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 27, 2008)

haha. probably. I just bought some CoC but want more!!

TNP <3s Nine Inch Nails! (I'm listening to them now...and it just kind of popped into my  head)


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 27, 2008)

Very true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves their job and looks forward to going to work everyday


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 27, 2008)

False, i wish!

TNP is in a relationship


----------



## Susanne (Aug 27, 2008)

True.

TNP is angry about someone today.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 27, 2008)

True

TNP is currently wearing perfume, if so which one?


----------



## laperle (Aug 27, 2008)

true, allure by chanel

TNP is short-sighted.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 27, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP can't cook.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 27, 2008)

false

tnp misses someone/something


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 27, 2008)

True, alot of things really

TNP has been to australia


----------



## Susanne (Aug 27, 2008)

False.

TNP loves chocolate.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 27, 2008)

true, but i don't eat it anymore as i've become a health nut

tnp is a health nut too???lol


----------



## laperle (Aug 27, 2008)

false. i wish! i eat lots of chocolate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






TNP is having a bad hair day.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 27, 2008)

True...I do everyday lol

TNP loves black eyeliner


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 27, 2008)

True

tnp loves coloured liner


----------



## Susanne (Aug 27, 2008)

True.

TNP bought Glamour today.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 27, 2008)

False. Gosh, I haven't boughten a magazine in who knows HOW long!

TNP is TIRED!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Aug 27, 2008)

SOOOOOO TRUE!!

TNP is still @ work.. on this site.. instead of working!!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 27, 2008)

False. It is 10.30 PM here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP can't depot.


----------



## whittt8 (Aug 27, 2008)

False. I can definitely depot. =)

TNP keeps Cosmo on her nightstand.


----------



## SuSana (Aug 28, 2008)

False.

TNP is reading a book, if so which one?


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 28, 2008)

true, Fortune's Rocks by anita shreve. (actually here is called something like destiny's beach) I'm loving it

TNP is having fall cravings (fashion, make up, fooood!)


----------



## florabundance (Aug 28, 2008)

true - i'm so excited about upcoming fashion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 make up is ALWAYS in season though lol

tnp has read 'to kill a mockingbird'


----------



## kaexbabey (Aug 28, 2008)

true.

TNP is on a diet.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 28, 2008)

False.

TNP doesn't like rain.


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 28, 2008)

False i LOVE the rain. I'm never not happy when it's raining, i wish it rained everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is afraid of planes.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 28, 2008)

False

TNP likes carrots


----------



## Susanne (Aug 28, 2008)

True.

TNP has a green pair of sneakers.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 28, 2008)

False!

TNP has arthritis.


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 28, 2008)

False.

TNP cuts their own hair O.O


----------



## laperle (Aug 28, 2008)

True, kinda. I do cut my hair every once in while, but it's not a rule. I prefer going to a (unfortunately) very expensive hairdresser. When I'm out of $, I do cut it by myself. 


TNP has already kissed (as in really kissed) a girl.


----------



## SuSana (Aug 28, 2008)

False.

TNP is stressed out.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 28, 2008)

false 
TNP is bored


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 28, 2008)

True

TNP is allergic to dogs


----------



## Susanne (Aug 28, 2008)

False.

TNP is watching a casting show on TV.


----------



## laperle (Aug 28, 2008)

False.


TNP has been in love with a german once in her/his life.


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 28, 2008)

False. I've never been in love...yet lol

TNP is afraid of change.


----------



## laperle (Aug 29, 2008)

false!


TNP has a little brother.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

False, only child

TNP bites their nails


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Aug 29, 2008)

True!

TNP loves Animal Planet


----------



## laperle (Aug 29, 2008)

So true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






TNP speaks more than 2 languages.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

True and False, a lil bit of spanish and french but not like fluently

TNP has smoked before


----------



## laperle (Aug 29, 2008)

False. Except when my dad let me try his cig when I was 11 (I hated it).


Miss Glam8Babe, your new avatar is smoking!!


TNP has already dyed her/his hair red.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

False

TNP is tired right now


----------



## Susanne (Aug 29, 2008)

False.

TNP has to wash a lot of clothes.


----------



## frocher (Aug 29, 2008)

.........


----------



## florabundance (Aug 29, 2008)

Lol False

TNP is sick


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

True

TNP hates snakes


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 29, 2008)

false! I <3 snakes. I want a pet snake!

TNP speaks Portuguese.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 29, 2008)

true lol I'm portuguese  but I speak spanish too.

TNP likes kate moss


----------



## Susanne (Aug 29, 2008)

False.

TNP loves CSI:NY


----------



## SuSana (Aug 29, 2008)

True, I watch all the CSI shows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP knows how to sew.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 29, 2008)

I like to sew, but I'm no expert! So, true and false. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes Tool and their music.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

False, i dont know what that is

TNP has been to disney world


----------



## laperle (Aug 29, 2008)

False


TNP knows the soccer rules.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 29, 2008)

True! I love soccer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has a call on the phone.


----------



## statusmode (Aug 29, 2008)

False

TNP is a youtube makeup guru.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

True

TNP likes the colour purple


----------



## Susanne (Aug 29, 2008)

True.

TNP has a red car.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 29, 2008)

false, cant drive but wanna learn

tnp likes the movie 'lost in translation'


----------



## Susanne (Aug 29, 2008)

False. Haven't watched it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has friendly neighbors.


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 29, 2008)

I wouldn't know =S

TNP loves doodling..


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 29, 2008)

True.

TNP chews tobacco.


----------



## laperle (Aug 29, 2008)

False.

TNP needs to drop 8 pounds!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

True.. and more

TNP is single


----------



## laperle (Aug 29, 2008)

True


TNP needs a decent camera for FOTDs (hihi, I'm still complaining about mine)


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 29, 2008)

false lol but I have a good camera though 

TNP has a hi5 account


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 29, 2008)

False. 

TNP is allergic to strawberries.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 29, 2008)

false. thanks god, I love strawberries. or "morangos", in portuguese 

TNP has difficulty falling asleep


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 29, 2008)

True!  Ah, so true, unfortunately.

TNP still lives in the hometown where they grew up.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

True

TNP uses msn


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 29, 2008)

true becky 

TNP wants to go shopping this weekend!


----------



## jenee.sum (Aug 30, 2008)

ohhhhh yes do i wanna go shopping!!!

TNP eats pudding


----------



## laperle (Aug 30, 2008)

kinda false... i don't eat pudding for 5 years (or even more), but i don't hate it.


TNP thinks Shade f/l is way too dry.


----------



## glitternglitzy (Aug 30, 2008)

_False._

*The next person is more disorganized than organized (in general).*


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 30, 2008)

so very true

TNP smells everything that obtain. (food, makeup, clothes, phone, etc)


----------



## laperle (Aug 30, 2008)

True!!! 


TNP thinks LOST's Sawyer is HOT.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 30, 2008)

False

TNP has been to all 7 continents


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 30, 2008)

lol false, I wish..

TNP cuts her own hair, and then regrets it


----------



## jenee.sum (Aug 30, 2008)

true and false. 
i had bangs in the past, and i effed it up a few times when they needed a trim. but once this hairdresser butchered my hair and i had to fix it when i got home.

TNP flat iron's their hair


----------



## sherox (Aug 30, 2008)

true! it looks nasty if i don't

the next person has had sex in an elevator? lol


----------



## kimmy (Aug 30, 2008)

false.

tnp loves the cult of cherry collection.


----------



## laperle (Aug 30, 2008)

true, but i'll never get any of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












TNP wants to drink Zero/Light/Diet Coke right now.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 30, 2008)

false, i'm not a coke fiend!

tnp is listening to music atm (if so, what?)


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 30, 2008)

True.  The Raconteurs.

TNP is not afraid of spiders.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 30, 2008)

False.

TNP loves the movie Notting Hill.


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 30, 2008)

False, neer seen it

tnp person flosses ever morning and night


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 30, 2008)

*True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*TNP has arachnaphobia.*​


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 30, 2008)

False.  I mean, if I saw a giant black widow I would not exactly be enthused, but I am not afraid of spiders in general.

TNP is addicted to rollercoasters.


----------



## val-x (Aug 30, 2008)

TRUE! I love them! I laugh when I ride them for some reason. 

TNP has to clean there room(I have to also hehe)


----------



## jenee.sum (Aug 31, 2008)

TRUE >.<

TNP gets brazilian waxes


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 31, 2008)

false lol!

TNP sleeps naked


----------



## laperle (Aug 31, 2008)

false, but i do sleep naked sometimes, in VERY hot summer nights.



TNP loves feeling the ocean embracing her body.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 31, 2008)

true, i love the ocean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp has 'bad' music on their ipod (yknow, music you'd never list or admit to when someone asks what you like) - if so, name!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 31, 2008)

True haha

TNP has a cat


----------



## Susanne (Aug 31, 2008)

True. Love it!

TNP wants to make a barbecue today.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 31, 2008)

True, but i dont know how to lol

TNP owns more than 10 pairs of shoes


----------



## Susanne (Aug 31, 2008)

True.

TNP loves Starbucks.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 31, 2008)

true, i love coffee in general.

tnp wants a new camera


----------



## laperle (Aug 31, 2008)

so TRUE! i bought mine in 2003 and now it's dead :/



TNP will eat creme brulee today.


----------



## SuSana (Aug 31, 2008)

False.

TNP had a quinceanera.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 31, 2008)

negative.

tnp had a huge sweet sixteen party.


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 31, 2008)

nope.

tnp has never been to Europe.


----------



## laperle (Aug 31, 2008)

false


TNP loves Klimt


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 1, 2008)

False

tnp has to go back to work/school tomorrow


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Sep 1, 2008)

who the hell is tnp??? O_______o!?!
(sry i guess i missed something)


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Sep 1, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOH i get it SORRY XD
( i was like wtf...) ^^
ähem.... false

tnp doesnt own a single pair of uggs


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 1, 2008)

False

tnp had oj this morning


----------



## laperle (Sep 1, 2008)

if i'm correct and OJ stands for orange juice, FALSE. i had fresh watermelon juice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






TNP has a headache.


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 1, 2008)

False

tnp had a blood test today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(btw crystalic_oxyge i love your avatar lol)


----------



## val-x (Sep 1, 2008)

False

TNP is eating dinner.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 2, 2008)

False. I have my morning coffee right now.

TNP loves Paint Pots.


----------



## florabundance (Sep 2, 2008)

False I don't own any. I'm more of a Paints girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp needs to wash their hair


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Sep 2, 2008)

True, I have to wash red dye out.

TNP loved Supermarket Sweep.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 2, 2008)

true! omg i watched it almost everyday lol

TNP has eaten something sweet today


----------



## Susanne (Sep 2, 2008)

False.

TNP is stressed.


----------



## florabundance (Sep 2, 2008)

False.

TNP has the munchies


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 2, 2008)

True! Just home from school and I'm starving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tnp has a pencil near them


----------



## Susanne (Sep 2, 2008)

True.

TNP is wearing jeans.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 2, 2008)

False

TNP likes chicken


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 2, 2008)

True

TNP went mac today


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 2, 2008)

False...but I did log onto MAC's website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP hit the snooze button on his/her alarm clock today.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 2, 2008)

False - I hopped out of bed 10 minutes before my alarm went off!

TNP called in sick to work within the last week.


----------



## SuSana (Sep 2, 2008)

False.

TNP knows how to cook.  If yes, what would you say is your specialty?


----------



## laperle (Sep 2, 2008)

False. My specialty is to burn stuff and my hands while trying to cook. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






TNP is left handed


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 2, 2008)

False

TNP loves the rain


----------



## Nadeshda (Sep 2, 2008)

False. Can't stand it actually lol

TNP is wearing a pink bra


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 2, 2008)

False....but close...it's red! lol!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has a scar somewhere on their body....


----------



## frocher (Sep 2, 2008)

,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Shaquille (Sep 3, 2008)

False.. I like pizza but ain't love.. and mostly I eat because my hubby loves it.. lol

TNP owns a more than 2 year old blog


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 3, 2008)

oooo fun- how have i missed this?

False. I tried to blog once when i was preggo-didnt keep up with it.

TNP is a compulsive facebook creeper.


----------



## florabundance (Sep 3, 2008)

false, i dont have facebook!

tnp has seen the film Vicky Cristina Barcelona


----------



## laperle (Sep 3, 2008)

false. my last woody was match point. i'm missing a couple, i think.



TNP has been to Paris and loves the city.


----------



## sonnebutti (Sep 3, 2008)

true, twice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really love it. and btw, why are all the french ladies gorgeous??

TNP went to the hair salon this week


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 3, 2008)

False -  but I have an appointment on Saturday. ;-)

TNP has never eaten fast food.  Ever.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 4, 2008)

False. I love Fast Food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP goes to workout today.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 4, 2008)

False, although I might go swimming

TNP will go out for dinner tonight


----------



## florabundance (Sep 4, 2008)

false

tnp has a favorite alcoholic drink (if so, name it)


----------



## Shaquille (Sep 4, 2008)

True, red wine.. baileys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is thinking about getting into another school/uni/college


----------



## sonnebutti (Sep 4, 2008)

hhmm it's true, I was in university last year, I hated it, and this year I'm starting in a new one. it's private and super expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has seen the dark knight


----------



## kimmy (Sep 4, 2008)

false. i haven't been the movies in ages.

tnp is wearing black socks.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2008)

False, none

TNP likes their natural nails


----------



## joygasm (Sep 4, 2008)

False

The next person likes lacy underwear.


----------



## Shaquille (Sep 4, 2008)

False.. they itch!! lol

TNP loves movies with Nicolas Cage in it..


----------



## LP_x (Sep 4, 2008)

False, I hate Nicholas Cage!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is married


----------



## florabundance (Sep 4, 2008)

no, i'm only 18, but i'm hoping it's in the near future!

tnp likes radiohead


----------



## kimmy (Sep 4, 2008)

false.

tnp is listening to the radio right now.


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

false. i'm not fond of radio.


TNP is wearing Blacktrack


----------



## LP_x (Sep 4, 2008)

False, I'm wearing Feline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has blue eyes


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 4, 2008)

False; they're brown.

TNP is sitting in lecture (like I am...)


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

False. 

TNP has ALL of one type of MAC product.


----------



## SuSana (Sep 5, 2008)

False.

TNP hates their job.


----------



## val-x (Sep 5, 2008)

True, I'm always walking!

TNP is going to bed and have to wake up early!


----------



## Shaquille (Sep 5, 2008)

False.. I am still chatting with my hubby and don't need to wake up early

TNP has extreme PMS in terms of emotion & temper


----------



## val-x (Sep 5, 2008)

Trueish... just temper and lots of cramps!

TNP just took a shower


----------



## kimmy (Sep 5, 2008)

true.

tnp likes their iced tea without lemon.


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

false


TNP loves plants


----------



## LP_x (Sep 5, 2008)

Kinda true. I love flowers but not boring green leafy plants!

TNP has a day off work/school/college today


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 5, 2008)

False, im working tonight

TNP got drunk last night


----------



## florabundance (Sep 5, 2008)

false

tnp is starting college/university soon?


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 5, 2008)

false, I'm working since 5 years (=

TNP loves red lipglass?


----------



## Susanne (Sep 5, 2008)

So true!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is confused.


----------



## LP_x (Sep 5, 2008)

True, though it's not hard to confuse me! lol

TNP is in love


----------



## val-x (Sep 6, 2008)

True, me and MAC have been in love since Feb. lmao

TNP is going to sleep


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

false

TNP hates going to the bank.


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 6, 2008)

umm, false?  I don't looooove it.  More indifferent, really

TNP is HOT (temperature wise)


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 6, 2008)

false!

TNP wears bright girly colored nail polish (pinks/corals)


----------



## LP_x (Sep 6, 2008)

true, but only on my toes as I bite my fingernails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is under 20 years old


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 6, 2008)

false

TNP rocks FULL FUCHSIA l/s (me lurves full fucshia)


----------



## Susanne (Sep 6, 2008)

False. I prefer lipglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves smokey eyes.


----------



## val-x (Sep 6, 2008)

TRUE!

TNP is going to the mall later.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 6, 2008)

True. I was there this morning.

TNP applys pigments with the 242.


----------



## LP_x (Sep 7, 2008)

False. I only have the Tan pigment and I use my finger to apply it, on the very rare occasion I wear it.

TNP has more than 10 MAC lipglasses


----------



## Susanne (Sep 7, 2008)

True.

TNP uses the 187 or 188 daily.


----------



## SuSana (Sep 7, 2008)

True!  I <3 my 187.

TNP has insomnia.


----------



## LP_x (Sep 7, 2008)

True, but I had a lovely sleep last night as I took a Nytol!

TNP is single


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 7, 2008)

True
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tnp likes yogurt


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 7, 2008)

True!

TNP lives on a farm.


----------



## Shaquille (Sep 7, 2008)

False

TNP is going to a movie tonight


----------



## florabundance (Sep 7, 2008)

false

tnp works out every day


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 7, 2008)

False.  Heaven knows I need to.

TNP has never left their home country.


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ture, born in BC, Canada

tnp has a digital camera


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 7, 2008)

True (And I love it)

The Next Person has more than 3 lipglasses


----------



## Susanne (Sep 7, 2008)

True. 

TNP is frustrated.


----------



## LP_x (Sep 7, 2008)

True because I have insufficient funds to buy CoC!!

TNP has a pet dog


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 7, 2008)

False

The next person is excited for the mineralized expansion line (Something finally perm)


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 7, 2008)

yess!!

tnp has spent an accumulation of 500 dollars or more on mac cosmetics


----------



## kimmy (Sep 7, 2008)

true...wayy more than 500. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp follows all the new mac collections.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 8, 2008)

True.

TNP has a younger sister.


----------



## SuSana (Sep 8, 2008)

True, 2 of them.

TNP likes Katy Perry.


----------



## laperle (Sep 8, 2008)

False. I've heard of her, but never listened one of her songs.


TNP likes to take risks.


----------



## LP_x (Sep 8, 2008)

False. I'm a big baby!

TNP is blonde


----------



## florabundance (Sep 8, 2008)

false, brunette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp is looking for work


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 8, 2008)

true!

tnp is a vegetarian.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 8, 2008)

False.

TNP loves red lips.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 8, 2008)

True!!

TNP has sheared a sheep.


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 8, 2008)

lol False

TNP can't stand pimples/blackheads/whiteheads!!!!


----------



## concertina (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh, how very true!!

TNP is having take-out for dinner...


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 8, 2008)

False (For once...LOL)

The next person Loves OPI Nail Polish?


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 8, 2008)

True.

TNP has season tickets to the opera or the ballet.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 9, 2008)

I wish!  I love the ballet!

TNP is excited for fall tv to start


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

True!!! 

TNP finds Katie's (coachkitten) signature hilarious! The bananas are so much fun!


----------



## SuSana (Sep 9, 2008)

True.

TNP has been to jury duty.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_True!!! 

TNP finds Katie's (coachkitten) signature hilarious! The bananas are so much fun!_

 
I freaking love those dancing bananas!


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I freaking love those dancing bananas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love the bananas' frenzy, especially the colors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The other one I love is YMCA


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_True.

TNP has been to jury duty._

 
False! Phew!

TNP woke up extremely early today


----------



## Shaquille (Sep 9, 2008)

True

TNP loves Annabelle eyeshadows


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 10, 2008)

False, never tried them

tnp makes dinner everyday


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

false, i can't cook :/


TNP likes Gossip Girl


----------



## wynchester76 (Sep 10, 2008)

TRUE!!! I luuuuuvvvv Gossip Girl!!

TNP is feeling sexy!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 10, 2008)

False! not todayyyy!

TNP has a chipped tooth.


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 11, 2008)

False

tnp had/has braces


----------



## Rennah (Sep 12, 2008)

True! (I had them for 8 years... )

next poster has never been to Europe...


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

false. been there, lived there, love there.


TNP has already checked the Bimbos Unite thread just to know what happens there.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 12, 2008)

True. I am a Dazzleglass Bimbo!

TNP has a cold.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 12, 2008)

Thankfully no! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has a birthday this month.


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

False. Katie i can't sleep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, it means HAPPY BIRTHDAY again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Oh, and TNP loves Dior cosmetics, but thinks it's way too expensive


----------



## Lapis (Sep 12, 2008)

True, lol.

TNP has a body piercing


----------



## florabundance (Sep 12, 2008)

false, but i'm considering a belly ring

tnp owns nars products


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 12, 2008)

False

tnp owns a Natasha Bedingfield CD


----------



## Susanne (Sep 13, 2008)

False.

TNP will get Chinese food today.


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

False, but it's not a bad idea!


TNP loves mineral water sprays


----------



## SuSana (Sep 13, 2008)

False.

TNP is having a birthday party today.  (like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Susanne (Sep 13, 2008)

True. We still celebrate my mother's birthday which was yesterday.

TNP is earing blue today.


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm still in my pj's which do have blue frogs on them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is very confused right now =/


----------



## florabundance (Sep 13, 2008)

False, just tired..

tnp wishes they were somewhere else


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 13, 2008)

TRUE.  Anywhere but here.

TNP is a neat freak.


----------



## Shaquille (Sep 13, 2008)

False.. I am getting into being a neat freak..

TNP is flying long hours flight tomorrow


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 13, 2008)

False.

TNP is very disappointed in someone


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

So true. 



TNP likes caipirinha


----------



## florabundance (Sep 13, 2008)

i had to google what it was! so false, i've never had it, but i'd love to try it

tnp likes turkish food?


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 14, 2008)

False...never tried some

tnp drinks lots of water


----------



## Susanne (Sep 14, 2008)

True. At least 2 l per day.

TNP is watching a youtube channel.


----------



## Rennah (Sep 14, 2008)

<<< false.

vvv has painted toenails


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 14, 2008)

True

The next person is on a diet


----------



## sneaky9 (Sep 15, 2008)

True.. i want to be a size 3 by October 1st, its my 21 birthday !!!

Tnp is craving chocolate cake..YUMMMYY lol


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 15, 2008)

No chocolate cake but some french fries sound good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is going on vacation soon


----------



## Susanne (Sep 15, 2008)

False.

TNP goes to Starbucks today.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 15, 2008)

False, I like Dunkin donuts (although their service bloooows)

TNP is bilingual


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 15, 2008)

True - Spanish and English

TNP is calling off sick from work today


----------



## Lapis (Sep 15, 2008)

False I'm a sahm I never get to call in sick, altho I am sneezing up a storm, lol

TNP is eating Mexican tonight.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 15, 2008)

False but i would love to!

TNP has had a bath/shower today


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 15, 2008)

True!

TNP likes sweetcorn with melted cheese on top


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 15, 2008)

False! and YUCK!!

TNP is gonna make out with their significant other tonight


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 15, 2008)

False.

TNP does not own a television.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 15, 2008)

Very False!  I don't think that I could live without my tv! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is feeling down today


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

False, Katie. I'm feeling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   hahahaha



TNP wore/wearing a cool outfit today.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 15, 2008)

False- Threw on something quick

The next person had fast food for dinner


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 15, 2008)

False!  Yay.  *winks at Tish*

TNP loves to rollerblade.


----------



## SuSana (Sep 16, 2008)

False, I don't know how!

TNP likes curry.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 16, 2008)

False.

TNP reads Glamour.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 16, 2008)

False

TNP stops by Starbucks at least 3x a week


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 16, 2008)

False!  But maybe now I will be since they have the pumpkin spice latte!

TNP Loves Diet Dr Pepper


----------



## florabundance (Sep 16, 2008)

false..i dont think they sell it in the uk, but im not sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp is reading a book atm


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

false, i just woke up



tnp is sleepy.


----------



## cuteillusi0ns (Sep 16, 2008)

TRUE!!!!!!! 
must...go...to..sleep.

TNP hasn't showered in 2 days


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 16, 2008)

False...and Gross...

TNP is starving at this moment


----------



## florabundance (Sep 16, 2008)

kind of..i'm waiting for dinner time though

tnp prefers texting over calling


----------



## sonnebutti (Sep 16, 2008)

true, I hate talking on the phone, it makes me sleepy.

tnp has already bought new clothes for fall


----------



## MACaholic21 (Sep 16, 2008)

False! I so need to!

TNP is addicted to celebrity gossip magazines


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 16, 2008)

False 
TNP wants to buy a new car


----------



## Susanne (Sep 16, 2008)

False. Not yet.

TNP has a purple bag.


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 16, 2008)

False

tnp has gone to a football game


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

well, it depends on what you call football. 

if it's my football, the one americans call soccer, then TRUE. 
if it's that football people only play in the US and run with that crazy "ball" in their HANDS, then FALSE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is sick today.


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 17, 2008)

^ ahaha, the crazy american/canadian football 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and True, staying home from school

tnp has a black cell


----------



## florabundance (Sep 17, 2008)

false, mine's white

tnp has seen/will see the new robert deniro/al pacino movie


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 17, 2008)

True...Can't wait to see it

TNP is having or had lunch with a friend today


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 17, 2008)

True.. well at school, yeah!

tnp is wearing something they wouldn't wear out in public!!!


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 17, 2008)

true

TNP had sex today ! lol


----------



## kittykit (Sep 18, 2008)

False... I'm home alone! *lol*

TNP is addicted to Facebook!


----------



## joygasm (Sep 18, 2008)

Nope. No facebook. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves perfume.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 18, 2008)

True. But not as much as makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has the 109 brush.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 18, 2008)

True - But I need a new one 

TNp wishes they had EMOTE blush


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 18, 2008)

False - I do not wish, I have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing something from the CoC collection today...


----------



## laperle (Sep 18, 2008)

False. No CoC for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







TNP is feeling down today.


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 18, 2008)

False, actually very happy today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has eaten some sort of cheese in the last 48 hours.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 18, 2008)

True, on pizza

TNP has blue eyes


----------



## LP_x (Sep 18, 2008)

True, and they're my best feature.

TNP has bought something from MAC within the last 24 hours.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Sep 18, 2008)

True (scary) 3 e/s pals 

TNP is a freak and has turned a guy or 2 out lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 18, 2008)

False...Me OMG Never   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing black slacks today


----------



## Susanne (Sep 18, 2008)

False.

TNP is eating pizza.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 19, 2008)

False.

TNP is going away for the weekend.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 19, 2008)

False. I wanted to visit a friend for two days, but I will stay at home.

TNP uses hand cream every day.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 19, 2008)

True - Multiple times a day

TNP is cooking their own dinner today


----------



## Susanne (Sep 19, 2008)

False. I can't cook very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP reads magazines in bed.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 19, 2008)

True!  Along with books.

TNP can play the piano.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_True!  Along with books.

TNP can play the piano._

 

True, I played for 12 years

TNP has some big plans for the weekend...


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well True/False

Babysitting my two stepdaughters....But we always do something girly fun



Is it actually babysitting when it's your own kids?? Probably not!


TNP is seeing a old friend this weekend


----------



## LP_x (Sep 20, 2008)

True, I'm going to a birthday BBQ tomorrow for someone I used to work with. I haven't seen her since April so I'm mega excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has over 30 MAC lipglosses (whether it be lipglass, lustreglass, plushglass, or a combo)


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 20, 2008)

False. Only have 1 lol

TNP has a full face on while still wearing their jim jams =P


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 20, 2008)

False

tnp loves smoothies


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 20, 2008)

False.  I used to, though.

TNP is rocking a fierce red lip today.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 20, 2008)

False - No makeup on the weekends

TNP is going shopping for great fall clothes today


----------



## Susanne (Sep 20, 2008)

False.

TNP has / had a purple car.


----------



## laperle (Sep 20, 2008)

False.


TNP loves boats.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 20, 2008)

True.

TNP has kids.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 20, 2008)

True

TNP has 1 or more tattoos


----------



## Susanne (Sep 21, 2008)

False. No tattoo at all.

TNP watches CSI:NY.


----------



## chdom (Sep 21, 2008)

True.  

TNP  posts vids on Youtube.


----------



## florabundance (Sep 21, 2008)

false, but i watch 'em lol

tnp WANTS a tattoo


----------



## kittykit (Sep 21, 2008)

True. Already have one and WANT another one!

TNP went out partying last night


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 21, 2008)

False - Home with a migraine

TNP went or is going to church this morning


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 21, 2008)

True...

TNP is not looking forward to going to work tmr...


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 21, 2008)

True, well school

tnp loves lemonade


----------



## florabundance (Sep 21, 2008)

true it's yummy

tnp is organised


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 21, 2008)

True.

TNP stayed up all night, last night.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 21, 2008)

True - Went to bed at 3:45am

TNp is making a big dinner at home today


----------



## concertina (Sep 21, 2008)

False....but can I come to your house for a big dinner!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is drinking hot tea...


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 21, 2008)

False - coffee. 

TNP has just been out walking their dog.


----------



## florabundance (Sep 21, 2008)

false, i dont have a dog.

tnp had a shitty day


----------



## Susanne (Sep 21, 2008)

False. A lazy day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing a Dazzleglass.


----------



## SuSana (Sep 21, 2008)

False.

TNP knows how to salsa.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 21, 2008)

False - I wish!

TNP likes to be tan.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 22, 2008)

False...Well maybe True...Kinda got a permanent tan that I like

TNP loves watching the Discovery Channel


----------



## ragdolly (Sep 22, 2008)

false because i don't cable/sattelite but true because when i can i love it!

TNP lives with their significant other...


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 22, 2008)

False

tnp lives with their parent(s)


----------



## florabundance (Sep 22, 2008)

true

tnp feels out of their depth


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 22, 2008)

um False (?)

tnp brought work home


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 22, 2008)

True - Always

TNP loves oreo cookies


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 22, 2008)

True. Oy.

TNP is currently on holiday (wishful thinking on my part)


----------



## Susanne (Sep 23, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is wake up early.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 23, 2008)

True. Children are like alarm clocks.

TNP is excited about some of the new shows coming out this fall.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 23, 2008)

True.

TNP loves the Manish Arora packaging.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 23, 2008)

False

TNP has many Coach Bags


----------



## kimmy (Sep 23, 2008)

false...i has none.

tnp is currently watching television.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 23, 2008)

False. I just woke up. No TV in the morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wears Humid e/s.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 23, 2008)

True!! My Favorite e/s

TNP loves watching horror movies


----------



## SuSana (Sep 23, 2008)

False.

TNP is watching Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 23, 2008)

True! I did Brooke Burke and Toni Braxton were so good

TNP just got out of the shower


----------



## florabundance (Sep 23, 2008)

false

tnp is excited about autumn/winter fashion


----------



## Moxy (Sep 23, 2008)

Hell yeah! Luuurve fall and winter fashion.

TNP has an important day today


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 23, 2008)

True! My boyfriend and me are today one year together and so much in love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP can't wait more longer for Christmas


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 23, 2008)

False

Christmas is a very expensive Holiday for me


----------



## Lapis (Sep 23, 2008)

True- 2 kiddies = broke! lol

The next poster has plans to go on vacation in the next month


----------



## SuSana (Sep 23, 2008)

False.

TNP has never worked retail.


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 23, 2008)

False. I've never worked at all.

TNP loves hello kitty


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 23, 2008)

False

tnp bites their nails


----------



## Malena (Sep 23, 2008)

False

TNP likes chinese food


----------



## Susanne (Sep 23, 2008)

True.

TNP loves Italian food.


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 23, 2008)

True if you mean like pasta and pizza and that lol

TNP is munchin on chocolate


----------



## Hilly (Sep 23, 2008)

I WISH!

TNP is having  a bad hair day


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 23, 2008)

True - Yep ponytail day 

TNP has a nail appt this week


----------



## florabundance (Sep 23, 2008)

false, but i need one and i'm craving some uv gel nail goodness 

tnp is feeling broody


----------



## Lapis (Sep 24, 2008)

Hell yes my 30th b-day is this weekend, ahhhhhhhh


TNP is a vegetarian


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 24, 2008)

False.  Although I do not eat a lot of meat.

TNP owns more than 5 pets.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes if you count the fish

TNP is having their house cleaned today


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 25, 2008)

False but I will do that when I come home from work eek...

TNP loves acrylic or gel nails


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Sep 25, 2008)

False

Are you a vegetarian?


----------



## kittykit (Sep 25, 2008)

False.

TNP owns a cat.


----------



## Moxy (Sep 25, 2008)

Hell yes, I love my kitty Pumpkin!

TNP doesn't walyas make their bed when they get up in the morning.


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 25, 2008)

False, I or my boyfriend do always our bed

TNP wake up for 30 min


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 25, 2008)

False I think

TNP does not have the nicest boss in the world


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 25, 2008)

False.  She can be tough, but she is fair and supportive.

TNP is a huge baseball fan.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 25, 2008)

False. I am a soccer fan.

TNP loves pigment Teal.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 25, 2008)

TRUE!!! My Favorite

TNP is buying some new MAC products this week


----------



## Moxy (Sep 25, 2008)

True! I'm just about to order Fafi's IPP Sassed Up.

TNP is having chicken for lunch/dinner.


----------



## Malena (Sep 25, 2008)

False! I dunno what I´ll eat, yet, but it won´t be chicken since I´m no fan of chicken at all!

TNP was at a MAC counter/store today.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 25, 2008)

False 

TNP has a cup of coffee every morning


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 25, 2008)

True!

TNP is looking forward to cooler weather..


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 25, 2008)

True, i love layering in winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tnp stayed home today


----------



## Susanne (Sep 25, 2008)

False.

TNP went to workout today.


----------



## Moxy (Sep 25, 2008)

False, unless running after the bus counts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a headache.


----------



## Lapis (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_False, unless running after the bus counts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a headache._

 

Not yet but if my power keeps going in and out i will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is looking forward to shopping this weekend


----------



## LP_x (Sep 25, 2008)

True, we're going to buy my vanity table 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has children


----------



## Moxy (Sep 25, 2008)

False.

TNP still loves to watch old episodes of Sex and the city.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 25, 2008)

False...Never watched any episodes of SIS

TNP is going to bed early tonight


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 25, 2008)

True... Working early tomorrow morning

TNP is happy tomorrow is friday


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_True... Working early tomorrow morning

TNP is happy tomorrow is friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
False... Friday is just another busy work day.

TNP (the next person)-- She/he has a secret fetish!


----------



## Moxy (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_ TNP (the next person)-- She/he has a secret fetish!_

 
True, but since it's secret it'll stay that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is looking forward to Halloween!

.
.
.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_False...Never watched any episodes of SIS
_

 
I thought it was SATC (=Sex and the city)?! I've always seen this kind of shortenning for it, never "SIS"


----------



## florabundance (Sep 26, 2008)

false, i dont really get the point of halloween lol

tnp has or wants a piercing


----------



## Moxy (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_false, i dont really get the point of halloween lol

tnp has or wants a piercing_

 
(about Halloween - me neither, we odnt celebrate it in my country
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

True, love my earrings!!

TNP is wearing a pink lipstick.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 26, 2008)

True Kinda - E-Z Baby Tendertone 

TNP is so happy it is Friday!!!


----------



## Malena (Sep 26, 2008)

True - my man is even happier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going clubbing tonight (we certainly will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## SuSana (Sep 26, 2008)

False, but I am going to the fair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has been to the LA County fair.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 26, 2008)

False

TNP loves wearing false eyelashes


----------



## laperle (Sep 26, 2008)

True! Especially to go out at night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







TNP would pick Humid in Top 5 MAC e/s.


----------



## Moxy (Sep 26, 2008)

TRUE! love Humid. Perfect deep forest green.

TNP is watching television.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 26, 2008)

False. 

TNP will go shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Lapis (Sep 26, 2008)

True but don't tell my dh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he only knows about half a mega NARS haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is all about shoes, after makeup of course


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 26, 2008)

False  Shoes B4 Makeup! I love Shoes- Bought a pair today

TNP loves wearing boots in the winter


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 26, 2008)

True! yet i only have 2 pairs -__-

TNP loves bright coloured/pattern tights


----------



## Lapis (Sep 26, 2008)

True but I'm plus sized and have a problem finding them

TNP is hoping for a Sex in the City sequel!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 27, 2008)

False...Never saw any of the previous episodes.

TNP is going to get their car washed tomorrow


----------



## mona lisa (Sep 27, 2008)

False.

TNP is a huge "Cheech and Chong" fan...


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 27, 2008)

False...But I do like them

TNP - like me is going to the CCO today for lots of MAC makeup shopping


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 27, 2008)

False - We don't have a CCO in canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has fun plans tonight???


----------



## concertina (Sep 27, 2008)

True! A bar-b-que at a friends house...

TNP has to work today.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 27, 2008)

False.

TNP goes to a birthday party today.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Sep 27, 2008)

false.. 

TNP is doing some major haulage today =]


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 27, 2008)

False! I tried to my CCO had nothing...

TNP has to work today


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 28, 2008)

False

tnp has a september birthday...like me today


----------



## Moxy (Sep 28, 2008)

Aww False, I've got a bday in January 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is already making lists for Xmas presents.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 28, 2008)

True - And it very long

TNP will have a relaxing Sunday


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Sep 28, 2008)

False, I'm severely hungover and sick

TNP has the day off tomorrow(Monday)


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 28, 2008)

True and False.  Morning will be fairly relaxing, but I am going into the office this afternoon to catch up on work.

TNP does not know how to swim.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 28, 2008)

False - I am actually a certified lifeguard

TNP bought something from the Suite Array Collection


----------



## Susanne (Sep 28, 2008)

False, not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The collection is still not released here.

TNP wants the Smokey Eye palette from the holiday collection.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 28, 2008)

False..Quads are really not my thing

TNP is having a nice Sunday dinner at home with family


----------



## Susanne (Sep 28, 2008)

False. I still need to work at home, but we had lunch together.

TNP wears blush every day.


----------



## Moxy (Sep 28, 2008)

True - ever since mineralized blushes came out! Dainty whore every day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just had a long nice relaxing bath.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 28, 2008)

False...bout to take a long relaxing nap!

TNP is reading a book


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 28, 2008)

True - It's called "Namesake"

TNP owns Nars Orgasm Blush


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 28, 2008)

Error - Button on my mouse got stuck


----------



## SuSana (Sep 28, 2008)

True.

TNP grows vegetables in their garden.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 28, 2008)

False - No garden

TNP is dreading going to work tomorrow


----------



## Lapis (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_False - No garden

TNP is dreading going to work tomorrow_

 
False I am a sahm 

TNP loves the Enquirer mag


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 30, 2008)

False

tnp loves cheese pizza


----------



## Moxy (Sep 30, 2008)

True, I adore cheese! Especially on pizza.

TNP is wondering what to wear for work.


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 30, 2008)

Well college...

TNP is coming down with a cold


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 30, 2008)

False  I did get a flu shot today though

TNP is going to see the play Color Purple


----------



## Susanne (Oct 1, 2008)

False.

TNP is on vacation.


----------



## Moxy (Oct 1, 2008)

True! My Uni classes don't start til 6th of October.

TNP wants to get engaged.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 1, 2008)

True. *lol* We've been talking about that a lot lately...

TNP is at work now.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2008)

True - Can't you tell

TNP is having lunch now


----------



## Susanne (Oct 1, 2008)

False. Dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP loves pink l/s.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2008)

TRUE!!!!!! 

TNP wears makeup 7 days a week


----------



## lvelazquez18 (Oct 2, 2008)

False. Just 3 or 4. LOL!
TNP is watching TV.


----------



## LP_x (Oct 2, 2008)

True. If flicking through the music channels counts as watching TV!

TNP is looking forward to the Holiday collection.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 2, 2008)

False Not really into the collections

TNP has already started Christmas shopping


----------



## Susanne (Oct 3, 2008)

False. But I will soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a coral lipstick.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2008)

False

TNP is going to early vote this year.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 3, 2008)

False

tnp watches ugly betty


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 3, 2008)

False.

TNP is excited for the MAC Holiday Collection!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 3, 2008)

True!!

TNP wants to get MSF Petticoat.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2008)

False

TNP is getting a manicure & pedicure today


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 3, 2008)

False - I wish!!!  I love mani/pedis.

TNP has fun plans for the weekend.


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 3, 2008)

True

tnp likes to draw


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2008)

False

TNP has a daughter


----------



## kimmy (Oct 3, 2008)

negative...i have two girl cats and a lady dog though, if they count. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp prefers water over soda.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 3, 2008)

True!

TNP bought something from the Ungaro Collection


----------



## kimmy (Oct 3, 2008)

nope. maybe tomorrow i will, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp always checks out the new mac collections in person.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 3, 2008)

False.  I wish I could though... there isn't MAC location where I live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves fall/winter weather


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2008)

True and I get to stay home now and enjoy it

TNP just bought a lot of new fall clothes


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 4, 2008)

False, but on Oct. 10 i will

tnp has a web cam


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2008)

True - But I never use it 

TNP has satellite cable


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 4, 2008)

True - I have DirectTV.

TNP is going for a run today.


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 4, 2008)

False.

TNP had 3 hours sleep last night


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2008)

False - More like 10

TNP is cleaning house today


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 4, 2008)

False, tomorrow

tnp has had popcorn in the past month


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 4, 2008)

False - I can't remember the last time I had popcrn, actually.

TNP is happy that Autumn is upon us.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2008)

True - Love the cooler temps!!

TNP is craving a big bowl of ice cream


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 4, 2008)

FALSE!!! I had a huge dinner. I am not hungry and I REALLY shouldn't consume the calories in a big bowl of icecream lol

TNP is currently wearing pink nailpolish.


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Oct 5, 2008)

False.
tnp is bored


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 5, 2008)

You are right! So that's true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has went grocery shopping in the last 48 hours.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 5, 2008)

True

TNP needs to do laundry bad!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 5, 2008)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going out for brunch tomorrow.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 5, 2008)

false

tnp has seen a great movie recently


----------



## Susanne (Oct 5, 2008)

False.

TNP has Nars l/g Turkish Delight.


----------



## Moxy (Oct 5, 2008)

False, but it's on my wishlist!!

TNP is a fan of LOST.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 5, 2008)

False

TNP loves MAC Tendertones


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 5, 2008)

false

Tnp is goin to the mall


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 5, 2008)

False, well sometime this week I will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp has an ipod


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 5, 2008)

True!  Love my Nano.

TNP gets to sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 5, 2008)

TRUE!!! I am so not working anymore!! 

TNP made a great dinner today


----------



## SuSana (Oct 6, 2008)

False.  I had a great dinner but I didn't make it.

TNP is watching the Angels & the Red Sox game.


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 6, 2008)

False

tnp is watching Heroes tonight


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 6, 2008)

False 

TNP loves carmex lip balm


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 6, 2008)

False!  

TNP has never rocked a smokey eye.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 6, 2008)

True.... I don't know how

TNP has worn Coloured Contacts


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 6, 2008)

False but I would love to try some

TNP loves to wear big t-shirts to bed


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 7, 2008)

False

tnp has a food processor


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 7, 2008)

True.  If only I used it.

TNP is addicted to knitting and/or crocheting.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 7, 2008)

False...As if I have the patience for that! 

TNP is looking forward to the debate tonight


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 8, 2008)

True.  

TNP is posting from work.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 8, 2008)

True.

TNP is happy today for whatever reasons!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 8, 2008)

True and false (somehow)

TNP ordered a manish palette (and was thinking about getting two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## smexiebinks (Oct 8, 2008)

False, I don't even want one.
(hahahah I kid I kid)

TNP wants a hug!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

False - My dh will get other ideas

TNP is waring a smokey eye today


----------



## Susanne (Oct 8, 2008)

False. I had no time this morning.

TNP is stressed.


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 8, 2008)

True

tnp has tried Baglefulls..yummmm


----------



## Kamali (Oct 8, 2008)

False I guess.Since I don't even have a clue what they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has never been to Germany


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

False

TNP loves writing poetry


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 9, 2008)

False.  I have all of one creative bone in my pinky, and it seems to barely work for makeup.  I'm afraid to push it to try poetry.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP should be sleeping right now.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 9, 2008)

False. It's 11:25am here and I'm at work...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungry.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 9, 2008)

False. Just had breakfast

TNP is thinking about what she/he needs next from MAC (like I am)


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2008)

True

TNP is exercising/working out this morning


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 9, 2008)

True

TNP's favorite season is autmn.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 9, 2008)

False..I don't really have a favourite season.

TNP takes/took some sort of dance class


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2008)

False 
tnp loves diet coke


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 9, 2008)

False, i hate the taste... ew,

TNP is planning to do something naugthy in the morning


----------



## florabundance (Oct 9, 2008)

Haha..i wish!

tnp went out last night (if so where)


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2008)

False

tnp is having a wonderful day!


----------



## Applesaucery (Oct 9, 2008)

Ooh, may I play?

True and false--no class til 6 pm, but then I had class from 6-8. So pretty nice morning, but not ideal evening. : )

The next person has dreadlocks.


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 9, 2008)

False

tnp has been to forever21 or has ordered something


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2008)

True -- But not in a long time

Tnp has AT&T wirless service


----------



## florabundance (Oct 10, 2008)

false, dont know what that is

tnp used to be into bell biv and devoe


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 10, 2008)

False... but I might have a reminisce.

TNP has The Miseducation of Lauryn Hill on their Ipod, and still loves it?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 10, 2008)

False but I still have the CD somewhere!

TNP is tired now.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 10, 2008)

True  Didn't sleep well

TNP loves Frosted Flakes Cereal


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 10, 2008)

False.  I'm a Cheerios kinda girl.  

TNP loves to go camping.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 10, 2008)

False!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has the CS 88 Ultra Shimmer Eye Palette.


----------



## smexiebinks (Oct 11, 2008)

Nop.........don't have it.

TNP likes Cheese


----------



## Susanne (Oct 11, 2008)

True!

TNP washed their car.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 11, 2008)

False! (but oooh how I need tooo...LOL)

TNP is going to buy themselves something special today...


----------



## florabundance (Oct 11, 2008)

false

tnp baked something today


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2008)

False  

TNP loves candy apples


----------



## Susanne (Oct 11, 2008)

True.

TNP can't wait to get the red brushes from the holiday collection.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_True.

TNP can't wait to get the red brushes from the holiday collection._

 

So true!

TNP is counting for her/his next visit to a MAC counter/store.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2008)

False - Always cost me too much money

TNP loves shoes as much as they love MAC


----------



## Susanne (Oct 11, 2008)

False!

TNP is eating pasta.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 11, 2008)

False.

TNP is going clubbing tonight!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2008)

False - 

TNP is meeting an ex-boyfriend for lunch soon


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 12, 2008)

Lmfao, Falso

tnp likes Joss Stone


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 12, 2008)

False. I don't turn down the volume when her songs are on the radio but I wouldn't cheer. I like other genres than hers.

TNP thinks about chocolate right now


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 12, 2008)

False - I don't eat chocolate

TNP is going to church this morning


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 12, 2008)

False. I don't go to church 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The next person loves red lipstick


----------



## Susanne (Oct 12, 2008)

True.

TNP is watching TV.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 12, 2008)

False.  I'm on Specktra!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to work out today.  (hint to myself - I need to work out!)


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 12, 2008)

True - Already did 

TNP is seeing their parents today


----------



## Susanne (Oct 12, 2008)

True. Both.

TNP has a cat.


----------



## Moxy (Oct 12, 2008)

TRUEEEEEEEEEEE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is ill.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 13, 2008)

False

TNP was up all night like me tossing and turning!


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Oct 13, 2008)

False
Tnp is allergic to cat


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 13, 2008)

False

tnp has seen a Fred video on Youtube.com

and if you don't know who he is, check him out!


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 14, 2008)

False

TNP loves October because of all of the horror/gore/sci fi movies that are on TV


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 15, 2008)

True, i love halloween specials =P

TNP can't wait til christmas >.<


----------



## Moxy (Oct 15, 2008)

True, because I'll see my boyfriend for the first time in 4 months on Xmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is making plans for the weekend.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 15, 2008)

False

TNP had a burger and fries for lunch today


----------



## Susanne (Oct 15, 2008)

False. A Subway's sandwich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has blush Orgasm by Nars.


----------



## marley20 (Oct 15, 2008)

True.

TNP has been on a blinddate.


----------



## Moxy (Oct 16, 2008)

True, ages ago, my first and last blind date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to have lunch with their girlfriends today!


----------



## Moxy (Oct 16, 2008)

.......


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

False

tnp is going to the gym today


----------



## Moxy (Oct 16, 2008)

True - kind of!! My first yoga class today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is feeling under the weather.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 16, 2008)

True, unfortunately - I have all week.

TNP is going away this weekend for some fun!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 16, 2008)

False. Still have to work for my exam. And I have a cold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just came home from work.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

False  - SAHM

tnp needs to drop off clothes at the cleaners


----------



## lizardprincesa (Oct 16, 2008)

*False.*

*If TNP looks out the window right now, he or she sees Raindrops.*​


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Oct 16, 2008)

False...but last night it was raining!  I was running around outside with my puppy haha..

TNP loves the history channel


----------



## Moxy (Oct 16, 2008)

False, i love Animal Planet!

TNP is charging batteries for their camera.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Oct 16, 2008)

*True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*TNP can't afford MAC.*

*(Hi, Moxy :waves:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 16, 2008)

Im new so please explain what TNP is?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_Im new so please explain what TNP is?_

 
The next person


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_The next person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Oct 16, 2008)

True!!! I can't afford it..but I love to buy it!  Thank you, credit cards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






TNP spoils their pet (dog, cat, bird, snake...etc) like it was a child


----------



## lizardprincesa (Oct 16, 2008)

*Yes! Our 4 kitties are totally spoiled! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*TNP feels excited about an upcoming event! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

True!1 My anniversary!!! Yeahhhh

Tnp is not wearing any makeup today


----------



## Susanne (Oct 16, 2008)

True. I was swimming with my students 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to take a bath.


----------



## Moxy (Oct 16, 2008)

True, but I wont until I come back from yoga!

TNP is postponing to clean the bathroom!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_
*(Hi, Moxy :waves:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​_

 
Heya!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_True. I was swimming with my students 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to take a bath._

 
Almost true. A shower - I have no bathtub 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just bought some cookies (or plans to do that).

ops too late. But I will clean my bathroom later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so False


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 16, 2008)

false

tnp is going to a halloween party


----------



## kimmy (Oct 16, 2008)

true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp is not buying anything from the holiday collection this year.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

True - At least I don't plan to

tnp is going to bed early tonight


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 17, 2008)

False.  I'm at work until 10:30 tonight, then it's an hour drive home.  

TNP loves Oreo cookies.


----------



## smexiebinks (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_False. I'm at work until 10:30 tonight, then it's an hour drive home. 

TNP loves Oreo cookies._

 
Yes, but only when milk is in the picture too!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves the color green and wears it often.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 17, 2008)

True So True!! Love it!! 

Tnp is so glad it's Friday!! Because they don't work weekends!


----------



## florabundance (Oct 17, 2008)

False..i don't work any day of the week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp bought something new today?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 17, 2008)

True - Just got back from the CCO

TNP needs to wash their car bad!


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 17, 2008)

Flase, i don't even own a car

TNP is very tired right now..


----------



## kimmy (Oct 17, 2008)

false. but i probably will be when i get home from the gym haha!

tnp listens to heavy metal.


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 17, 2008)

true

tnp likes chinese food


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 17, 2008)

False - Ugghhh

tnp is going out of town this weekend


----------



## dolcekatiana (Oct 17, 2008)

True- to a wedding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is a New York Giants fan !


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 17, 2008)

False - Jacksonville all the WAY!!

The next person is glad the price of gas is going down...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 17, 2008)

Not just True But HELL Yeah!!

tnp bought gas today


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 17, 2008)

True!! It's below a dollar a liter here in Toronto...

The next person has bought a dazzleglass in the last four days....


----------



## Susanne (Oct 18, 2008)

True. Sugarrimmed.

TNP is wearing blush Pink Swoon.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 18, 2008)

False. Petticoat MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is angry right now (just like I am - bad mail today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Susanne (Oct 18, 2008)

False, I am just stressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP gets a manicure today.


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 18, 2008)

I wish it were true

TNP is a dazzleglass bimbo!

(sorry if this was already used. I didn't read all 170 pages)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 18, 2008)

True!

TNP needs coffee!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 18, 2008)

True!

TNP listens to Katy Perry.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 18, 2008)

False. Right now I'm listening to Nine Inch Nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I need coffee now, too. My eyes don't want to stay open!

TNP is thinking about buying a new shelf especially for the Hello Kitty collection.


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 18, 2008)

lol, False

tnp had OJ this morning


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 18, 2008)

False 

tnp needs to go to the post office today


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Oct 18, 2008)

false

tnp is watching 90210 right now because it's the greatest show ever! haha


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 18, 2008)

False.  The new one bugs me, and I already watched the originals when they were still making them.

TNP currently lives within 50 miles of where they were born.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 18, 2008)

False

Tnp is really bored tonight


----------



## jdechant (Oct 18, 2008)

True..don't got anything going on tonight for a change!!

TNP is dressing up and going out for halloween??


----------



## lara (Oct 18, 2008)

Nope, we don't have Halloween in this country.

TNP is run down and worn out.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 18, 2008)

True.  

TNP is currently on Specktra to avoid doing something important (like housework or a paper)


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 18, 2008)

True Dizzy you know me too well

TNP is hungry but not sure for what


----------



## lizardprincesa (Oct 18, 2008)

*True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I *thought* it was ice cream, but now that I'm eating it, I think I really needed something green.

TNP wouldn't mind a glimpse of certain men in tights. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 18, 2008)

True!! Helllooooooo

Tnp person just got of the shower


----------



## lizardprincesa (Oct 18, 2008)

*I didn't, but I almost did. What i mean is, my hubby invited me to shower with him, but I (stupidly) declined, as I was stuck on Specktra!*
*But since my SoulMate & I are *one,* maybe True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*TNP will now extricate herself from the Internet. *


Tish, I wonder what color tights would be best? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx
Sweet Dreams.​


----------



## maclove1 (Oct 18, 2008)

false i took one yesterday 

tnp has spent bill money on m.a.c and had to get a amscot advance to pay the bill (it was worth it btw lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 18, 2008)

False what's an amscot?

Tnp is going to watch SNL tonight


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 18, 2008)

False.

TNP is going to church tomorrow.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 18, 2008)

Technically true- I'm a volunteer gymnastics coach at a local church of a faith that I don't belong to.  And the practice is in the church basement.  

TNP is a TV remote hog.


----------



## maclove1 (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_False what's an amscot?

Tnp is going to watch SNL tonight_

 
false 
  amscot is a place you can borrow money from but you have to have a job to get the advace .and you can also buy checks money orders stamps.. 

tnp loves the color green


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 18, 2008)

True! 

Thanks...Cash Advance Rip Off Joints....Nahh I just don't pay the bill and make my husband do it...He is my personal ATM .. Be careful I know people who are addicted!!

TNP had to work today


----------



## maclove1 (Oct 19, 2008)

true ,im going to sleep  bye

tnp has a pet turttle


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 19, 2008)

False.  

TNP stayed at a Holidy Inn Express last night.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 19, 2008)

false. but strangely enough, if i would have called a certain somebody and told him i was in the area i probably would have. HI express is niiiice!

tnp listens to he is legend.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 19, 2008)

False

The next person went to the State Fair this year


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 19, 2008)

False but most of my co-workers did!

TNP is dreading going to work tomorrow!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 19, 2008)

true! do not want!

tnp went out to dinner tonight.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 19, 2008)

True - Well we ate at the State Fair 

Tnp  Loves the Smoked Turkey legs from the state fair


----------



## kimmy (Oct 19, 2008)

false; kimmy doesn't eat bird.

tnp likes cotton candy.


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 20, 2008)

True, in small amounts

tnp has seen a baseball game in real life


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 20, 2008)

nope. We don't have baseball here.

TNP loves, loves, colours


----------



## Moxy (Oct 20, 2008)

True! 

TNP loves to have a cup of hot cocoa in the evening.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 20, 2008)

True.  I love me some hot cocoa.

TNP has an embarrassing childhood nickname.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 20, 2008)

True _ And I'm not telling 

tnp is Early voting this year


----------



## Susanne (Oct 20, 2008)

False. I don't live in the US.

TNP wears purple smokey eyes today.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 20, 2008)

False - No makeup today

TNP watches The Amazing Race


----------



## maclove1 (Oct 20, 2008)

false

tnp has on the color purple


----------



## val-x (Oct 20, 2008)

on my underwear lol, true 

TNP is tired and going to bed


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 20, 2008)

False...Loads of laundry to tackle

TNP owns every color DazzleGlass MAC makes


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 20, 2008)

False, I only have two...I like them alot, but at $21 each for that amount of product, I am not sure if I'll be buying anymore...

TNP had dinner with a loved one tonight?


----------



## MrsGooch (Oct 20, 2008)

False. My DB is long-distance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is in Grad School


----------



## val-x (Oct 20, 2008)

False, still in high school

TNP is going to check there text messages, lol


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 20, 2008)

TRUE! Looking at my phone as we speak...LOL


TNP doesn't want to go to work in the morning!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 20, 2008)

True!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP watched PrisonBreak tonight on FOX.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 20, 2008)

False, but the dude is hot!!!

TNP loves red wine...


----------



## Susanne (Oct 21, 2008)

False. I prefer white wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just bought a new cardigan for fall.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 21, 2008)

False No Money after MAC

Tnp needs to be sleeping right now


----------



## SuSana (Oct 21, 2008)

False.

TNP owns a white dress.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 21, 2008)

True..a couple actually

TNP is currently addicted to a particular song or album?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 21, 2008)

True! IAMX - The Alternative (song & album)

TNP needs to go to a grocery store.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 21, 2008)

True - We are down to slim pickens 

Tnp loves Starbucks


----------



## florabundance (Oct 21, 2008)

SO TRUE. starbucks is my treat cos i watch what i eat like crazy..but its worth the wait

tnp has worked or works in retail


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 21, 2008)

False, but i might be starting soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a terrible habit of staying up too late, when they have to get up at 5/6 30 the next day =/


----------



## Moxy (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh god, how true! I hate it, but i can't help myself.

TNP has a sister.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 21, 2008)

True.

TNP is tired.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 21, 2008)

False!
TNP needs a massage


----------



## Susanne (Oct 21, 2008)

True!! Anyone here??

TNP has earrings.


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 21, 2008)

True!

TNP likes doing crazy things with their nails (as in painting them crazy colours, patterns etc)


----------



## florabundance (Oct 21, 2008)

true! more colours than patterns though

tnp has a favourite starbucks drink?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 21, 2008)

YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!  Extra hot pumpkin spice latte. 

TNP is happy that fall is here.


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 21, 2008)

False, although I do love the colour of the leaves

tnp is cold


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 21, 2008)

I am a little cold, but I LOVE the fall. 

TNP keeps getting those damn Barbie collector's catalogs, because they ordered a MAC Barbie during Barbie loves MAC.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 21, 2008)

False. No MAC Barbie doll for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is watching CSI:NY


----------



## val-x (Oct 21, 2008)

True-ish, as I will tonight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just got back from skool or work.


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 21, 2008)

False, got back about 7 hrs ago..

TNP has nothing better to do than msn and specktra =|


----------



## val-x (Oct 21, 2008)

SO TRUEEEEEEE!

TNP is tired?


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 21, 2008)

VERY. I'm hittin' the sack in a min..

TNP has pigged out all day


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 22, 2008)

Somewhat true, I didn't pig out, but didn't really deprive myself either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP bought gas today!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

False

Tnp watched the Biggest Loser tonight


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Oct 22, 2008)

False

Tnp wears a size 7 in shoes


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 22, 2008)

False, I wear an 8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP drinks soda on a daily basis.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

True *cough* stop asking personal questions

Tnp significant other snores...loudly


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 22, 2008)

True.  So, so true.  

It's so bad that some nights my dogs howl because of it.  Eeshhh.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has ridden a motorcycle.


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 22, 2008)

True!

TNP is going to haul on some MAC this week!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

False B2M'n only...

Tnp is making a great dinner today


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 22, 2008)

False. 

TNP knows why hotdogs come in packages of 10 and hotdog buns come in packages of 8


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

False - I buy X-long dogs...come in 8 

Tnp had to wear a light jacket today


----------



## Susanne (Oct 22, 2008)

False. It is getting cold here.

TNP drinks a tea.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 22, 2008)

True! Herbage tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But TNP would like to have some vine (like I do.. but aspirin and vine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## florabundance (Oct 22, 2008)

wait - vine = wine, right? or am i being stupid?
If so then True...but only Rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp subscribes to a magazine


----------



## Susanne (Oct 22, 2008)

False. And I love rose wine, too BTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a fav scarf.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_False. And I love rose wine, too BTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a fav scarf._

 
True! A black/white/teal one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I meant wine.. silly me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Btw.. I adore redwine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP has forgotten to buy something today.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 22, 2008)

True.  

TNP wore no makeup today.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

True....And I think she said Vine because she has already had a few glasses of Wine j/k

Tnp has more than one child


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2008)

False.  No children at all.

TNP loves to ice skate.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 22, 2008)

false. i was pigeon-toed as a kid and never learned how to ice skate or rollerblade/skate.

tnp likes lindsay lohan.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

False...and I had pigeon toes too...wore corretive shoes for 4 years!! 

Tnp loves chocolate cookie dough


----------



## Nita67 (Oct 22, 2008)

true

I was pigeoned toed too...wore corrective shoes and can skate.

Next person

Didn't take a shower this morning


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 22, 2008)

False...

TNP needs to stop spending so much money on Make Up...LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

*TRUE oh so true *

Tnp has not eaten dinner yet


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 23, 2008)

False... although it wasn't an overly healthy dinner. Shh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp is a neat freak


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

True 

Tnp is off work tomorrow


----------



## Susanne (Oct 23, 2008)

True.

TNP goes to workout today.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 23, 2008)

False.
I don't workout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs to do laundry today but runs out of fabric conditioner.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 23, 2008)

False

tnp has a favourite breakfast cereal


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

True - Multi Grain Cheerios - LOVE Them"

Tnp loves to ride bikes


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 23, 2008)

True.  

TNP has been to an internet cafe.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 23, 2008)

false, never have

tnp likes peanut butter


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

TRUE - Love PB

Tnp love wearing high heels


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 23, 2008)

False.  My feet are all sorts of mangled from dance and gymnastics; heels just never fit quite right.  

TNP is working their childhood dream job/career.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 23, 2008)

false... but i plan to!

tnp can do one-arm push ups?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ahhh False to the Hell No!

Tnp has a nail appt tomorrow


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 25, 2008)

False

tnp is cold


----------



## val-x (Oct 26, 2008)

False I'm wearing my jacket, I'm warm
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is excited for Mac Hello Kitty


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

False - Not yet hit me

Tnp loves wearing lipglass


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2008)

True!!

TNP is drinking a coffee.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2008)

Almost true. My coffee maschine is working on it!

TNP needs to kill her/his piggybank soon.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has the Manish Arora eye palette.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 26, 2008)

false..i wasn't feelin manish at all!

tnp has a coffee each morning


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2008)

True.

TNP is a blush addict.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_True.

TNP is a blush addict._

 
So True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP visits her/his parents today.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2008)

False.

TNP will cook dinner with their boyfriend today.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

False - My husband takes me out on Sunday

Tnp slept in really late today


----------



## kimmy (Oct 26, 2008)

false. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp is staying up late tonight.


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 26, 2008)

False, i need to be up an early to hand in my CV at Space nk ...yeaah lol

TNP is watching SAW II (or has seen it)


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 26, 2008)

True, I'm not watching it now but have seen it.

TNP is going to iron their clothes for work tomrorrow!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

False...SAHM now 

TNP loves coke


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 26, 2008)

Half True - Loves coke zero

The next person is straighting their hair...


----------



## kimmy (Oct 26, 2008)

false. i try not to anymore unless it's like crucial that i look incredible because the heat is so bad for my hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tnp is listening to the radio.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

False - Watching Amazing Race

Tnp hasn't eaten dinner yet


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 26, 2008)

False.

TNP has an early start tomorrow.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 26, 2008)

Sadly, Very True....

The next person should be working on something else and NOT be on specktra because it's soooo addictive and what they should be doing will never get done


----------



## kimmy (Oct 26, 2008)

false...i'm completely free of any responsibility at the moment and it's oh so nice. too bad it never lasts.

tnp likes hot chocolate.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

False - Don't eat chocolate

Tnp is a vegetarian


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 26, 2008)

False... although I was one for 6 years...


The next person will be doing a full face of make up for wherever they are going tomorrow....


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 27, 2008)

True, cheerleading tryouts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp has chunky bracelets


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 27, 2008)

True But I haven't worn them in awhile

Tnp has a black umbrella


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 27, 2008)

True, but I never use it.  I love the rain. 

TNP likes MAC 3N lipstick


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 27, 2008)

False - never seen it, actually.

TNP is already finished with their holiday shopping.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 27, 2008)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is getting a cold.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 27, 2008)

False. I have it behind me!

TNP is still working.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 27, 2008)

True  - If House Cleaning Counts - It Should

Tnp loves corn dogs with mustard


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 27, 2008)

True, and ketchup

tnp likes Justin Nozuka


----------



## fun_eme (Oct 27, 2008)

true


the next person has skinny dipped


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 27, 2008)

True .. Many lbs ago

Tnp loves onions on their burger


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 27, 2008)

False... Don't like onions on anything

The next person is having a ROTTEN day!


----------



## xmizlynnax (Oct 27, 2008)

TRUE, a rotten weekend actually.. got into an argument with my parents. =( hate fighting w/ family. 

- The next person owns blue mascara. -


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 27, 2008)

False

TNP is going to sleep with extra blankets on their bed tonight!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 27, 2008)

False I'm always Hot 

Tnp loves her man in boxers


----------



## florabundance (Oct 28, 2008)

i dont have a man right now, but TRUE, boxers are sexiest to me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tnp has a particular food that they hate (name, if so)


----------



## Susanne (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_i dont have a man right now, but TRUE, boxers are sexiest to me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp has a particular food that they hate (name, if so)_

 
True. Potatoes. No joke.

TNP must see the dentist.


----------



## Moxy (Oct 28, 2008)

Potatoes? You poor thing!!!

TRUE, i hate dentists 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP can go without TV for days.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 28, 2008)

True.  There's only one in my house that only gets turned on for football games and movies.  

TNP hates talking on the phone.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 28, 2008)

True...Hate the phone

Tnp is wearing something brown today


----------



## Susanne (Oct 28, 2008)

False. I hardly never wear brown.

TNP wants icecream.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 28, 2008)

False.  Far too cold for ice cream.  ~39 degrees F where I live.  

TNP knows how to change a flat tire.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 28, 2008)

True

Tnp  loves Taco salad


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 28, 2008)

False, I think.  I've never had a Taco salad.

TNP has cried their way out of a summons from a cop.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 28, 2008)

false...never even tried it. i shoulda though.

tnp takes their ipod with them everywhere.


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 29, 2008)

False, maybe i would if i didn't retarded earphones ¬¬ - one's waaaay too short which means that i have to to hold my ipod close to my face or tuck it into my bra lol

TNP keeps getting distracted when they're supposed to be working =/


----------



## SuSana (Oct 29, 2008)

True lol!

TNP carved a pumpkin this year.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 29, 2008)

false, i've never done it!

tnp has a family with their own christmas traditions - like things you always do on christmas day or around christmas time?


----------



## SuSana (Oct 29, 2008)

True.  Midnight mass on Christmas Eve (which is really about 10pm) then opening presents afterwards which is usually till almost 1:30am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has already started their Christmas shopping.


----------



## Moxy (Oct 29, 2008)

True! Just bought something for my honey today.

TNP needs/wants a manicure.


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 29, 2008)

True

tnp is drinking something at the moment


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 29, 2008)

Am i being watched?  TRUE! just finished my chocolate nesquick! lol

TNP eats out of boredom (and is therefore gaining weight again
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Moxy (Oct 29, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has to get up early tomorrow morning.


----------



## VeryAroma (Oct 29, 2008)

Depens on what you consider early... I have to get up at 8.30 which is early for me right now.
So true. 

Tnp loves books.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 29, 2008)

True.  II have more bookcases to house them than I have shoes.

TNP reads the news (either newspaper or online) daily.


----------



## SuSana (Oct 29, 2008)

Slightly true, I read AOL news.

TNP can hear someone with an irritating voice.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 30, 2008)

false. i'm listening to alanis morissette and her voice is beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp likes baking.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

False....
Tnp is so cold right now


----------



## kimmy (Oct 30, 2008)

false, it's still a billionjullion degrees here...even though it's...like five minutes away from winter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp is going to work tomorrow.


----------



## val-x (Oct 30, 2008)

(10:26 pm)Damn right, god i wish I was in cali right now
(after refreshing the page)False
TNP is looking for a job.


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 30, 2008)

TRUE! my first job too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is totally addicted to chocolate right now..


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

False Don't eat chocolate

Tnp is excited about Halloween


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 30, 2008)

False.  I'm working that night.

TNP has a green thumb.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 30, 2008)

False..in both the horticultural and Cypress Hill senses. Or is it something else and i'm being dumb? lol

anyways..

TNP has something planned for the weekend


----------



## Susanne (Oct 30, 2008)

True. 

TNP is hungry.


----------



## SuSana (Oct 30, 2008)

False.

TNP is wearing slacks.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

False - Jeans

Tnp is wearing carbon on their eyes today


----------



## florabundance (Oct 30, 2008)

false. no make up today, i've been at home. but carbon is my staple for sure

tnp has another big interest/hobby besides makeup


----------



## val-x (Oct 30, 2008)

True, Photography actually.

TNP already has snow in there town.


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 30, 2008)

False, though apparently it snowed here a few days ago? i didn't see anything 

TNP has a fear/phobia of holes ... weird i know..


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 30, 2008)

lol, False

tnp drink 8 glasses of water


----------



## val-x (Oct 30, 2008)

True-ish I do when I have a bottle of water on my desk, I refill it through-out the day.

TNP is going at MAC tonight.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

False

Tnp loves to wear pink anything


----------



## val-x (Oct 30, 2008)

TRUE! I have pink in my hair, and most likely to wear pink underwear lol.

TNP is taking a shower tomorrow.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 30, 2008)

False. I just took a shower! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP loves lipglass.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

True

Tnp loves apples


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 30, 2008)

True!

TNP is tired but to excited to sleep.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 30, 2008)

True.

TNP has nice neighbours.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 30, 2008)

False. I've a neighbour who screams at his wife and kids all the time even it's almost midnight!

TNP has a great plan for the weekend!


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 30, 2008)

True! Im going out with the girls before a firend goes away to india for three months, cocktails here I come!

TNP has a pet!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

True

Tnp has a brother and a sister


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 30, 2008)

True... A Little brother... There's a 16 and a half year difference in age!

TNP had a good day!!


----------



## Bbsbabe612 (Oct 30, 2008)

false.

the next person loves red lipstick


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 30, 2008)

True! but im too scared to wear it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a bad habit of cracking their knuckles..


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 30, 2008)

false! TNP.....is bored as hell right now.....


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 30, 2008)

True! Bored and miserable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves to text


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 30, 2008)

True!!! I love my new blackberry, it's so much easier!!

TNP wore something Gold today


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

True - Kinda

Tnp drives a black car


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 30, 2008)

False... My Car is Silver...

TNP owns the 187 Brush...


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 30, 2008)

TRUE!! 187SE from Adoring Carmine collection but not for long cause it's crappy!! LOL....

TNP.....is watching TV....


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

True - Survivor - Luv It

Tnp has not had dinner yet


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 30, 2008)

True!! Too Busy playing with my new MAC Bag! It's RED!!!

TNP has a big project/presentation coming up??


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 30, 2008)

Kinda true, i have to do 2 photography projects if that counts =S

TNP thinks going to bed is boring as hell (and as a result ends up  staying VERY late), but loves sleeping...i know it doesn't make sense lol


----------



## Katura (Oct 30, 2008)

True...i dont really want to go to bed right now, but i know ill be comfy when i get there...

TNP....

Has had the police called on them within the last 3 months.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

False

Tnp has a cat and a dog


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 30, 2008)

False, I am allergic to both!

TNP is has found their DREAM Career?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

True - But I retired early

Tnp is madly in love


----------



## val-x (Oct 30, 2008)

False, I'm single, i hope to be "madly in love" one of these days lol

TNP got themselves new goodies!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 30, 2008)

True!!! The Fall Trend Bag from MAC... It's Red...

TNP is getting ready for BED..


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

False

Tnp is married


----------



## SuSana (Oct 31, 2008)

False.

TNP is going to wear a costume tomorrow.  (If yes, what?)


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 31, 2008)

True, I'm going as Christian's Mommy

Tnp  has already bought lots of trick or treat candy


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 31, 2008)

False.  It would've broke the budget.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is currently job hunting.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 31, 2008)

False 

Tnp works out early in the morning


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 31, 2008)

False.  

TNP is a daily coffee drinker.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 31, 2008)

False...Just rarely

Tnp loves grapefruit juice


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 31, 2008)

False.

TNP is going to a Halloween party tonight!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 31, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a car.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 31, 2008)

True.  

TNP needs sleep.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 31, 2008)

True!

TNP is allergic to nuts.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 31, 2008)

False - I wish then my dh would leave me alone!!

Tnp is having a great Friday!


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 31, 2008)

False

tnp went to a halloween party


----------



## val-x (Oct 31, 2008)

False, I'm going to a Halloween party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP got there makeup done for Halloween.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 1, 2008)

almost, I went to the MAC store and got lashes put on....

TNP has big plans for the weekend......


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

False. Gonna hang out with my Mom 

Tnp went trick or treating with the kids


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Nov 1, 2008)

False..No kiddos..Just a dog

TNP ate too much candy today


----------



## kimmy (Nov 1, 2008)

false, i had none.

tnp went to the gym today.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

False 

Tnp is trying not to eat the leftover Halloween candy


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2008)

False.

TNP just washed clothes.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 1, 2008)

False.

TNP likes Madonna's music


----------



## Moxy (Nov 1, 2008)

False, i only like about 4 songs in all her 20 years of singing...

TNP just did the hovering or some other house cleaning.


----------



## bellovesmac (Nov 1, 2008)

False im too lazy so my mum does it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp has spotty socks on


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

False 

The next person loves Eggo Waffles


----------



## SuSana (Nov 1, 2008)

True.

TNP is working overtime.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 1, 2008)

True.

TNP is taking holiday/vacation before the end of the year.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 1, 2008)

False.
I am self-employed and have no vacation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just ordered something online.


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 1, 2008)

False, I wish!!

TNP ate some Skittles today.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 1, 2008)

false. i am anti-skittles.

tnp slept in this morning.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

False...Thanks to a kid named Christian

Tnp had a big breakfast


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 1, 2008)

False, i had a bag of popcorn for breakfast lol

TNP hates it when it gets dark quickly in winter


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 1, 2008)

True.
I am already tired. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP needs to buy some fruits.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

True! 

Thp has to go the post office today


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 1, 2008)

False.

TNP is a hypochondriac lol


----------



## SuSana (Nov 1, 2008)

False.

TNP is drinking water.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 1, 2008)

False

TNP dressed up for hallloween


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Nov 1, 2008)

False :/

TNP is looking forward to bonfire night.


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 1, 2008)

false. 

TNP is going to a sex party tonight.


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 1, 2008)

um, false lol

tnp is so bored with their hair rith now..


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 1, 2008)

TRUE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP drinks 8 glasses of water a day.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 1, 2008)

False. Diet coke maybe, but not water. Slapped wrist for me.

TNP is a parent.


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 1, 2008)

False! and don't plan to be anytime soon, im 17!

tnp hasn't been abroad in over a year..


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

True
Tnp loves wearing fishnet pantyhose


----------



## LP_x (Nov 1, 2008)

False. I never ever have my legs on show.

TNP is a teenager.


----------



## val-x (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_TNP is going to a sex party tonight._

 
What's a sex party?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I'm guessing there's condoms involved
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

True. I'm 17. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs to do some cleaning. I need to


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 2, 2008)

True!

TNP has already set their clocks back for daylight savings time!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 2, 2008)

False...Thanks!!!

Tnp is setting their clock right now ...Thanks Britt


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 2, 2008)

You are welcome lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True, I need too as well!

TNP is going to church in the morning.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 2, 2008)

True

Tnp is watching SNL


----------



## SuSana (Nov 2, 2008)

False, hasn't started here yet but I'm planning on it.

TNP can see a pumpkin from where they are.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 2, 2008)

False.

TNP has brown eyes.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

False.

TNP loves Starbucks.


----------



## SuSana (Nov 2, 2008)

Very true.

TNP wants to go back to sleep.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

False. It is 7:30 PM here.

TNP watches QVC.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 2, 2008)

False.

TNP needs some new batteries.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 2, 2008)

True, for my iPod speakers.

TNP hasn't hauled any MAC this month.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 2, 2008)

False

Tnp is just so over MAC at this moment


----------



## florabundance (Nov 2, 2008)

Sort of...i'm never really "OMG" over it, it's just something i like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp wants to see a particular movie that's out?


----------



## kimmy (Nov 2, 2008)

TRUUUU!

tnp has a crush on somebody right now.


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 2, 2008)

False

TNP just ate some candy from Halloween


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 2, 2008)

True

tnp is sad


----------



## Moxy (Nov 2, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't seen my honey for 2 months and I won't see him until Xmas, which makes it 4 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs a hug


----------



## val-x (Nov 2, 2008)

TRUE! A long warm tight hug! Oh how I wish he knew.

TNP is watching TV. I'm watching CSI.


----------



## chdom (Nov 2, 2008)

False.

TNP watched HSM 3.  LOL!  I took my son to watch it- he said that if anyone saw him he was gonna say I "forced" him.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 2, 2008)

False, but so adorable of your son...

TNP has other favs besides MAC


----------



## kimmy (Nov 3, 2008)

true!

tnp watches the simpsons.


----------



## SuSana (Nov 3, 2008)

True, I watched the Halloween episode earlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP voted already.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 3, 2008)

true!

tnp likes spaghetti-os.


----------



## SuSana (Nov 3, 2008)

False...I've never had them!

TNP has blue shoes.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

True if Navy counts

Tnp saw their relatives today


----------



## SuSana (Nov 3, 2008)

False.

TNP likes filet mignon.


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 3, 2008)

False, never had it

tnp is exhausted..


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

True!

Tnp has laundry to do


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 3, 2008)

False.  Sunday is laundry day.

TNP dances around their house like a maniac when no one is around.


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 3, 2008)

*blushes* True..

tnp has a terrible habit of leaving things til last minute..*sigh*


----------



## LP_x (Nov 3, 2008)

Definitely true.

TNP has started their Christmas gift shopping


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2008)

False. Not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is wearing a grey pullover.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 3, 2008)

False. Its a teal t-shirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is thinking about dyeing her/his hair.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 3, 2008)

True. I always think about going brunette but I wimp out.

TNP has long hair.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2008)

True.

TNP loves purple smokey eyes.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 3, 2008)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP thinks that she/he is getting a cold (like I am).


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

False 

tnp had a bowl of soup today


----------



## Susanne (Nov 4, 2008)

False.

TNP likes mulled claret.


----------



## CosmePro (Nov 4, 2008)

HAHAHA  I don't even "really" know what that is let alone if I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person plays World of Warcraft


----------



## upgradingyou (Nov 4, 2008)

false. ahah i don't play any games like that.

the next person likes football?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 4, 2008)

True!

Tnp is watching the elections today


----------



## Susanne (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_True!

Tnp is watching the elections today_

 
True, in the news.

TNP is busy right now.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CosmePro* 

 
_HAHAHA  I don't even "really" know what that is let alone if I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person plays World of Warcraft_

 
Hell yeah! WoW is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 A make up obsessed girl AND a computer game geek...my, what a combination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP forgot their umbrella and was all wet cuz of the rain.

edit: oops, sorry Tish and Susanne, my gmail didn't notify me of your posts, i didnt mean to jump 2 posts


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 4, 2008)

False   No rain here Sunshine & 80 degrees

Tnp is getting ready for a nap


----------



## florabundance (Nov 4, 2008)

False

TNP is a fan of Alicia Keys?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 4, 2008)

True!!!

Tnp is having a fabulous day! (I am by the way - Love this Election)


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 4, 2008)

False.  I can't even begin to explain...

TNP is a fan of Craig Ferguson's "The Late Late Show".


----------



## LP_x (Nov 5, 2008)

False. Never heard of it.

TNP had a horrible day at work today.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

False - Didn't do crap at home today

Tnp is looking forward to the weekend


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 5, 2008)

True...not that i have any plans yet but just the idea of sleeping in...

tnp is craving chocolate..


----------



## Susanne (Nov 5, 2008)

False. Have a big box here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP loves cherries.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 5, 2008)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP however is allergic to drupes.
I mean fruits like peaches, plums etc.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

False - Is a Drupe a Peach??

Tnp needs to wash their car


----------



## Susanne (Nov 5, 2008)

True.

TNP wears a ring.


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 5, 2008)

TRUE!!! 
TNP is rockin' to their favorite beat....


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 5, 2008)

Haha, True! some Joss Stone

tnp is not happy prop 8 passed


----------



## AmberLilith (Nov 5, 2008)

oops, sorry, just replied to the post about music...

Edit: just found out about it... TRUE. It's shocking and wrong.

TNP is not straight.


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 5, 2008)

False

TNP is doing laundry tonight!


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 5, 2008)

False-but I need too

tnp's bed needs to be made


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 5, 2008)

True! I hate making the bed!

TNP is hungry and is looking for a late night snack!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

False - Britt I love that picture 

Tnp needs to get a pedicure SOON


----------



## rosasola1 (Nov 6, 2008)

haha very true!

TNP hasn't shaved their legs in days


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

True....Stop it!!

Tnp has a headache


----------



## jdechant (Nov 6, 2008)

False..dont get too many headaches (thank god) but when I do....OUCH!!


TNP is travelling this weekend?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 6, 2008)

False. I will study at home.

TNP watched Desperate Housewives yesterday.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 6, 2008)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I started my TV-evening with Samantha Who? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNPs cellphone is black.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 6, 2008)

False - mine's white. 

TNP has read one, or both, of the books by Barack Obama


----------



## LP_x (Nov 6, 2008)

False.

TNP is wearing something pink today.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

True 

Tnp likes their coffee black


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 6, 2008)

True, though i like all kinds really

tnp is not going to college/work/school tomorrow


----------



## florabundance (Nov 6, 2008)

true..i'm on a gap year

tnp has tried nature valley granola crunch bars? (if not u should, theyre so yummy)


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

True

Tnp has a Blackberry Cellphone


----------



## SuSana (Nov 7, 2008)

False.

TNP has Thanksgiving decorations up.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

False... But I should

Tnp is just really sick of people who know it all..or think they do


----------



## SuSana (Nov 7, 2008)

True...omg were you at my office today?? lol

TNP has been to Hawaii.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

True....Long time ago

Tnp has to bite her tongue a lot as of late (yep I was there  lol)


----------



## SuSana (Nov 7, 2008)

True again...Tish we're on the same wavelength here.

TNP is watching the news.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

False.... Next 48 Hours (Learning how to murder people ) 

Tnp is getting ready for bed


----------



## SuSana (Nov 7, 2008)

True.

TNP likes the color red.


----------



## Lapis (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes I do, lol

TNP likes the Discovery channel


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

True...More ways of learning how to torture mean people

Tnp just put their kids to bed


----------



## Susanne (Nov 7, 2008)

False. I have no kids and it is 11:15 AM here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP loves christmas decoration.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 7, 2008)

True...well, i used to. We don't decorate or have a tree anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite cartoon character?


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 7, 2008)

True.  I loved Tom & Jerry as a kid, so much so that I named my first 2 dogs after them.  

TNP has a hobby.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

True - Shopping

tnp is having chicken for dinner


----------



## SuSana (Nov 7, 2008)

Probably false.

TNP had braces.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

False..But every dentist thinks I have

Tnp has a red coat


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

True! A bright red one.

TNP wants to buy new bedclothes


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 8, 2008)

True! I'm hoping to get some for Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has an organic food they enjoy on a regular basis.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 8, 2008)

True 

Tnp loves eggrolls


----------



## Susanne (Nov 8, 2008)

True.

TNP loves cinnamon.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

True. Hmmm.. with rice pudding.

TNP needs new shoes.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 8, 2008)

Not really. And I wouldn't buy them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just killed a spider.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

Eww false! But I would if I have to! I will check every corner before I go to bed soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP however likes spiders.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 8, 2008)

False . OMG NO!!!

Tnp vacuumed today


----------



## Moxy (Nov 8, 2008)

True, hungover and hovering, wasnt a sight for sore eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP watches Dexter series.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

I was too late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False @ Dexter but I heard about it.

TNP has red scissors.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 8, 2008)

False  But I lovve Dexter!!!

Tnp is cooking on the grill today


----------



## Moxy (Nov 8, 2008)

Mmm grill sounds nice! But false, I had some veggie soup and pancakes.

TNP keeps a NARS wishlist written down.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

True. Got me!

TNP is vegetarian.


----------



## munchkin78 (Nov 8, 2008)

False.

TNP is afraid of the dark.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 8, 2008)

false

tnp is excited about the Secret Santa


----------



## kimmy (Nov 8, 2008)

false, didn't get in on it this year.

tnp is hungry right now!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 8, 2008)

False

Tnp has a hard time putting on falsies


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 8, 2008)

False, although I can apply them, they just don't look right on me!

TNP watches "Forensic Files" frequently.


----------



## concertina (Nov 9, 2008)

False, I don't even know what that is lol!

TNP received a package today.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 9, 2008)

False.

TNP has a pet dog


----------



## nunu (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_False.

TNP has a pet dog_

 
False

TNP watches Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 9, 2008)

false, i'm an ER girl

tnp is a jon stewart fan?


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 9, 2008)

False

tnp has had braid extensions


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

False.

TNP had a tendinitis once.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 9, 2008)

False

TNP has eaten chocolate today


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 9, 2008)

false!

TNP....is prepping for work on monday...


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 9, 2008)

True, I don't want to go back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is going to watch football today!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 9, 2008)

false! i hate it....LOL

TNP.....is playing in makeup while surfing specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 9, 2008)

False. No makeup today.

TNP drinks a tea.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Shocking but.. false! But I will make some soon.

TNP bought chewing gum today.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 9, 2008)

False. I worked all day at home.

TNP loves the special packaging from Dame Edna.


----------



## val-x (Nov 9, 2008)

False. Reminds me of what a grandma's glasses would look like.

TNP just got out of the bath.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 9, 2008)

false! it's actually the opposite...LMAO!

TNP....is thinking about what they need to do today...


----------



## val-x (Nov 9, 2008)

False, I'm going at my aunt's at 5, I'm not driving so I'm okay lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is tired of waking up early for school/work. I am!


----------



## florabundance (Nov 9, 2008)

False..I wish I had a job to be annoyed at having to wake up for!

TNP thinks russell brand is hotness.


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 9, 2008)

False.  

TNP constantly loses their car keys.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 9, 2008)

True.  I actually left them in my front door (!!) on Friday night and spent more time than I would like to admit looking for them on Saturday morning.  How embarrassing.

TNP is going for a hike today.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 9, 2008)

False. It's 7:45pm here with thunder and lightening!

TNP spent (or will spend) most of today cleaning, like me.


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 9, 2008)

True.  Then again, cleaning is a form of therapy for me.  

TNP sings in the car AND in the shower.


----------



## SuSana (Nov 9, 2008)

False, car yes, shower no.

TNP has a nice backyard.


----------



## Ziya (Nov 9, 2008)

FALSE! its yucky and barely in existence..
TNP lives at home with their momma! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ( I do!)


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 9, 2008)

True.  I just moved back here a few months ago.  

TNP despises doing laundry.


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 9, 2008)

True, but i don't do it lol

tnp really wants to get a tattoo..


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 9, 2008)

False.  For lack of more eloquent phrasing, needles give me the heebie jeebies.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP talks to themselves on a regular basis.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 9, 2008)

True. I sort of give myself a running commentary of what I'm doing, like "Okay, so if I put this there, it makes room for that to go here" etc. etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is from the UK


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 9, 2008)

False.  I'm a native Californian.  I LOVE the UK, does that count? ;-)

TNP has to get up very early tomorrow.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 9, 2008)

Yep that counts, and yep, I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP ha nail polish on their toenails


----------



## Monakhd (Nov 9, 2008)

True, fire engine red!

TNP wears a full face of makeup less than 3 times a week.


----------



## victoriamanda (Nov 9, 2008)

False.  I wear a full face of makeup when going out of the house, pretty much every day.  Not today though, a little hungover and realxing..  hehe

TNP works out regularly.


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 9, 2008)

True.  I'm training for something specific.  
TNP has drunk dialed.


----------



## SuSana (Nov 9, 2008)

True hahaha

TNP has a fish tank.


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 9, 2008)

False.  Fish creep me out.

TNP loves zombie movies.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

True
Tnp loves VS night clothes


----------



## munchkin78 (Nov 10, 2008)

True!

TNP needs a mani/pedi.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

False...Just got both today

Tnp loves watching Football


----------



## munchkin78 (Nov 10, 2008)

Semi true??  I watch it when my hubby has it on!

TNP can bake.


----------



## val-x (Nov 10, 2008)

TRUE! Cake, lasagna & all that good yummy stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP's tummy is rumbling(like winnie the pooh most of the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 10, 2008)

False.  I just ate a sammich.  

TNP is in the middle of reading a really good book.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 10, 2008)

false. i'm waiting for my stuff to come from amazon.

tnp had a big breakfast this morning.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

False.. But I am hungry 
Tnp is meeting a friend for lunch today


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 10, 2008)

False, I ate with my colleagues at work. 

TNP is working tomorrow.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 10, 2008)

false, veteran's day holiday.

tnp likes to bbq!


----------



## florabundance (Nov 10, 2008)

mmm True...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tnp speaks more than 1 language fluently?


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 10, 2008)

True. 

TNP has traveled off of the continent they were born on.


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 10, 2008)

Province, True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp likes the Black Eyed Peas


----------



## florabundance (Nov 10, 2008)

Pre-Fergie, true.

TNP had a 1st generation ipod


----------



## SuSana (Nov 10, 2008)

True.  It seems so ancient compared to my touch!

TNP is sick.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

True.. a bit.

TNP has a last.fm account.


----------



## loopykat (Nov 10, 2008)

False.

TNP is a pisces


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

False - Sag
tnp wore a cardigan today


----------



## kimmy (Nov 10, 2008)

false, army pullover always. woo!

tnp likes sushi!


----------



## munchkin78 (Nov 11, 2008)

False.

TNP can comfortably walk in 4 inch heels!


----------



## SuSana (Nov 11, 2008)

false.

tnp is related to a cop.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 11, 2008)

False no cops in the family but I have a few friends that are cops.

TNP is going out of town for Thanksgiving.


----------



## SuSana (Nov 11, 2008)

false, having it at my house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp loves their job.


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 11, 2008)

True-Sometimes

TNP had starbucks in the last 24 hrs


----------



## SuSana (Nov 11, 2008)

false.

tnp is happy.


----------



## PlatinumxGold (Nov 11, 2008)

True... it's a holiday tomorrow! Rememberance Day.

The next person lives in the states.


----------



## jdechant (Nov 11, 2008)

false...Canada baby!!

TNP is going to take their moment of silence on remembrance day...


----------



## SuSana (Nov 11, 2008)

Is that the same as our Veterans Day?
If so, yes.  Lots of veterans in my family.

TNP is going shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 11, 2008)

False.  I have school and work.

TNP does not eat McDonalds.


----------



## Willa (Nov 11, 2008)

False, I eat Mc Do once per 6 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tnp is scared by zombie movies


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

False

tnp is wearing something green today


----------



## lindsaycoe (Nov 11, 2008)

False.  Just my usual Burnt Orange UT Sweatshirt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves watching Robot Chicken.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 11, 2008)

False. I don't know it.

TNP has a facial treatment on.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 11, 2008)

false

tnp has a favourite starbucks drink?


----------



## Moxy (Nov 11, 2008)

Starbucks vanilla latte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes lemonade (sorry I'm having it right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Susanne (Nov 11, 2008)

True. Vanilla Latte and Dark Cherry Chocolate Latte.

TNP is tired.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Starbucks vanilla latte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes lemonade (sorry I'm having it right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
Great minds think alike!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 11, 2008)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs some new brushes.
(need the NARS smudge brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!)


----------



## Moxy (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Great minds think alike!_

 
They sure do


----------



## kimmy (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs some new brushes.
(need the NARS smudge brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!)_

 
noo i'm pretty stoked on the ones i already have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp likes to play call of duty.


----------



## SuSana (Nov 12, 2008)

false lol.  i tried to play and couldn't even get out of the practice stage!

tnp likes blue eyeshadow.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

False 

tnp is going to a wedding soon


----------



## SuSana (Nov 12, 2008)

false.  (hi tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

tnp prefers target over wal-mart.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

So TRUE (hey girl) 

tnp needs to go grocery shopping soon


----------



## SuSana (Nov 12, 2008)

false, just went sunday.

tnp likes apples more than oranges.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 12, 2008)

True!

TNP wears a grey cardigan today with a pink scarf.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 12, 2008)

True grey cardigan, false pink scarf

TNP uses no-calorie sweetener instead of sugar in their hot drinks


----------



## Moxy (Nov 12, 2008)

False. I wish i was more disciplied, but I don't think i'll be ever be out of this "need sugarrr" stage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP likes to order Chinese for dinner.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 12, 2008)

True!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wears anything green today.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 12, 2008)

True, my glasses have a green frame! They were an early Xmas present (our family friends are opticians) and they're Dolce&Gabbana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP knows she has to do more sit-ups but she's lazy


----------



## Susanne (Nov 12, 2008)

False. I go to workout weekly.

TNP eats a piece of cake.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 12, 2008)

False! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs some tissues.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 12, 2008)

false, i'm good *touch wood*

tnp has ever won something major


----------



## SuSana (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmmm I'll say true.

TNP is allergic to a food.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 12, 2008)

False. Not that I know of.

TNP needs a haircut.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_False. Not that I know of.

TNP needs a haircut._

 
true! so many split ends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp has a puppy!


----------



## florabundance (Nov 12, 2008)

false

tnp likes the beach


----------



## kimmy (Nov 12, 2008)

TRRRRUUUUUE! my favourite place ever!

tnp knows how to swim.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

TrueTnp has a stupid virus on her PC and is pissed (ME)
Actually a  stupid Spyware pop up !! Ughhh


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 12, 2008)

oo i feel for you, but false lol

tnp has veeery strange dreams..


----------



## kimmy (Nov 12, 2008)

true, when i remember them haha.

tnp likes birthday parties!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 12, 2008)

True, me loves them, especially mine 

TNP wears glasses


----------



## kimmy (Nov 12, 2008)

false, i need to get contacts though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp likes jimmy eat world.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmm both. I liked them though.

TNP watches youtube right now.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

False...Tnp is watching  Stylista


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 12, 2008)

False, Tish, what is that?

TNP always picks out and irons their clothes for the next day!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Stylista ...Reality Show...Contestants design the clothes, the set and direct a photo shoot -


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_False, Tish, what is that?

TNP always picks out and irons their clothes for the next day!_

 
BIG FAT FALSE! I wish I was that organized.
TNP has a date this weekend


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 12, 2008)

False, well unless you count with my fiance, although we live together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has a dishwasher and used it tonight!


----------



## munchkin78 (Nov 13, 2008)

False.

TNP is excited about Thanksgiving!!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 13, 2008)

True... Gained 8 pounds this year!!!!!!!!!!!

Tnp owns a pet


----------



## lindsaycoe (Nov 13, 2008)

True.  A very grouchy talkative kitty.

TNP goes to bed too late.


----------



## jdechant (Nov 13, 2008)

Uggh..every night!! 

TNP is listening to music while surfin the net..


----------



## Susanne (Nov 13, 2008)

False. Not at the moment.

TNP loves dresses.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 13, 2008)

True
Tnp didn't get much sleep last night


----------



## Moxy (Nov 13, 2008)

True, i've got tonsilitis, been tossing and turning all night. I *hate* being ill.

TNP wants an iPod for their music (because they're so pretty lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 13, 2008)

False...I have a Hot pink one already

Tnp is excited about the Specktra Secret Santa


----------



## kittykit (Nov 13, 2008)

My iPod is hot pink too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False. I didn't sign up for the secret santa.
TNP is at work and feeling unmotivated


----------



## LP_x (Nov 13, 2008)

False. I'm at home feeling unmotivated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves bright lips


----------



## florabundance (Nov 13, 2008)

True, more on other people though..

TNP buys cd's instead of downloading them.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 13, 2008)

True. 
But I buy songs on itunes if I want them immediately and buy the cd later.

TNP wants to buy a new sweater.


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 13, 2008)

True.  My favorite one has a massive pull in it from getting caught on my desk. :/

TNP knows how to ice skate.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 13, 2008)

False. I've never tried ice skating before 

TNP is a fan of LOST.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 13, 2008)

False. They can't still be stuck on that island after like, 9 million seasons or whatever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just find the whole concept boring.

TNP is a fan of Heroes (which I lurve).


----------



## florabundance (Nov 13, 2008)

False. I just couldn't get into it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is cold


----------



## Susanne (Nov 13, 2008)

False. Just tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is alone at home.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 13, 2008)

True. I hate being alone when it's as dark as this.

TNP is going out with girlfriends on Saturday night.


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 13, 2008)

False, I have to work! 

TNP ate a salad today with or for their lunch.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh poor you - I'd hate to work on Saturday nights!

False, I had some of my Granny's delicious homemade vegetable soup.

TNP is excited for Christmas.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 13, 2008)

I would be but my family has given up on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 I get all nostalgic at the adverts for all the christmas crap still..

TNP likes to bake sweet things (Cakes/pies/desserts)


----------



## Susanne (Nov 13, 2008)

True.

TNP needs to wash clothes.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 13, 2008)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Red clothes.

TNP wants to buy some wine.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 13, 2008)

False, we just got three cases made so we wine for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is surfing the net while at work


----------



## LP_x (Nov 13, 2008)

False. I don't have internet access at work. Booooooooooo.

TNP has brown eyes.


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 13, 2008)

True

tnp likes beyonce


----------



## florabundance (Nov 13, 2008)

Sometimes I love her, sometimes I think she tries too hard.

TNP watches family guy


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

False

Tnp person loves watching Survivor


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 14, 2008)

False.  I'm not a fan of reality TV.  

TNP has seen one of the natural seven wonders of the world 

listed by CNN as:
Grand Canyon
The Great Barrier Reef
The Harbor at Rio de Janeiro
Mt. Everest
Northern Lights
Paricutin Volcano
Victoria Falls


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

True  (Grand Canyon)

tnp loves watching Planet Earth (my favorite)


----------



## kimmy (Nov 14, 2008)

false.

tnp likes watching the new detectives.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 14, 2008)

False. Don't know it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungry (I am!)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 14, 2008)

True!

TNP precooked something for tomorrow.
(Like I did but I have to resist!.. I have to...resist)


----------



## Susanne (Nov 14, 2008)

False. I even have not eaten yet today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Chinese food.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

False - Hate it

Tnp bought a MAC item today


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_*False. I even have not eaten yet today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

TNP loves Chinese food._

 





 Hun, I am worried!



False. *wallet is happy*

TNP bought something at IKEA in the last three weeks.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_



*Hun, I am worried!*



False. *wallet is happy*

TNP bought something at IKEA in the last three weeks._

 
I am stressed, but I will have a break from work now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False.

TNP is listening to music.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 14, 2008)

I am glad that you are having a break now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





True. Alec Empire (and now IAMX).

TNP wears no nailpolish today.


----------



## jdechant (Nov 14, 2008)

True!! Hardly wear nail polish on my fingers.

TNP is creeping Specktra from their work computer


----------



## SuSana (Nov 14, 2008)

true lol.

tnp likes cranberry juice.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 14, 2008)

true..haven't had it for a LONG time.

tnp can dj


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 14, 2008)

False

TNP has dated a smoker before.


----------



## SuSana (Nov 14, 2008)

true, blech.

tnp is in college.


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 14, 2008)

False, still in Highschool

tnp likes cheesecake


----------



## LP_x (Nov 15, 2008)

True. I LOVE cheesecake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has the weekend off.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 15, 2008)

True!

TNPs hands are cold right now.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 15, 2008)

True.

TNP is watching a youtube channel.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 15, 2008)

False.

TNP bought a new perfume this week.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 15, 2008)

False.

TNP loves e/s Black Tied.


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 15, 2008)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP ate a really good breakfast this morning.


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 15, 2008)

True-ish...i had a cheese toastie if that counts lol

tnp needs to go shopping soon


----------



## Susanne (Nov 15, 2008)

True!

TNP is nearsighted.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 15, 2008)

True!

TNP is drinking some water right now.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 15, 2008)

False. Sprite.

TNP loves Satin Taupe for smokey eyes.


----------



## jdechant (Nov 15, 2008)

True!! Love satin taupe!!

TNP is going to be productive today.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 15, 2008)

False for Satin Taupe - unfortunately i dont own this e/s (yet) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And..

False for productiveness, and besides, it's almost 8 pm here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes waffles with chocolate or vanilla cream


----------



## Susanne (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_
*False for productiveness, and besides, it's almost 8 pm here*





TNP likes waffles with chocolate or vanilla cream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That doesn't matter! I will finish my break at 8 PM and continue studying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True.

TNP is having dinner right now.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 15, 2008)

False - already had dinner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will watch TV later.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_False - already had dinner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP will watch TV later._

 

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would love to.

TNP has a pink brush.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_*False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would love to.*_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_TNP has a pink brush._

 





 False.

TNP however has and wants to buy some more pink brushes.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

False

tnp is not gonna buy any MAC for the rest of the month


----------



## jdechant (Nov 15, 2008)

LOL..i want to say TRUE but its a lie...

TNP has a MAC addiction...and needs to go to MAC Anonymous..lol


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 15, 2008)

All Tooo True!!!

TNP is not buying ANYTHING until the Redhead, Brunette & Blonde Collection like me!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 15, 2008)

False!!

TNP will go to work tomorrow.


----------



## deabella (Nov 15, 2008)

False! 

TNP is hungry


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

True 

tnp has a CCo very close to them


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 15, 2008)

False, we don't have them in Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going out tonight and getting all dolled up!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 15, 2008)

False! I wish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i did it yesterday heehee!

TNP likes midnight snacks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (lol not those snacks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kimmy (Nov 15, 2008)

true! on both counts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tnp is going out to dinner somewhere nice tonight.


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 15, 2008)

true. I don't know where yet but I am having dinner with my husband and whenever he's there, wherever it is, is always nice..

TNP do not like Starbucks coffees


----------



## SuSana (Nov 16, 2008)

false.

tnp waxes their brows.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 16, 2008)

False! I love Starbucks!

TNP bought boots yesterday / today.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_false.

tnp waxes their brows._

 
False. I pluck them.

TNP bought boots.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 16, 2008)

False - Broke from MAC

tnp loves Nice Vice Paint pot


----------



## Susanne (Nov 16, 2008)

True.

TNP has a Fafi doll from the collection that February.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 16, 2008)

False!  I had them all but gave them away to a friend who wanted them.  I will never give away my barbie though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is getting a bonus from work.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 16, 2008)

False, my next bonus isn't until January.

TNP is drinking Diet Coke.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 16, 2008)

False, I don't like fizzy drinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing glasses.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 16, 2008)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP cleaned up something today.


----------



## gdsepu (Nov 16, 2008)

False, lazy Sunday today.

TNP's birthday is today and is doing something special...


----------



## florabundance (Nov 16, 2008)

False..still got a few months to go.

TNP is looking forward to the holiday season?


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 16, 2008)

False, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i'm guessing its your b-day anyway lol) (meant for previous poster lol)

tnp has a job interview tomorrow and is so nervous :S


----------



## LP_x (Nov 16, 2008)

False. I'm nervous about work though if that counts?

TNP loves Ben & Jerry's ice cream.


----------



## munchkin78 (Nov 17, 2008)

False.

TNP started holiday shopping.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 17, 2008)

True

tnp has a coach bag


----------



## munchkin78 (Nov 17, 2008)

True.

TNP can't wait to go on vacation.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 17, 2008)

True!  I am going on vacation next weekend!!

TNP has been to a college footballl game this year.


----------



## munchkin78 (Nov 17, 2008)

False.

TNP doesn't get enough sleep!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 17, 2008)

False - I get way too much

tnp loves Mexican food


----------



## Susanne (Nov 17, 2008)

False.

TNP did not sleep last night.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 17, 2008)

False.  Susanne I hope that you got a bit of sleep last night.  Good luck with your exam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP listened to Glam Soup tonight.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 17, 2008)

False 
tnp is lemming a new blush


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 17, 2008)

False. I own one blush.

TNP only likes lipgloss that tastes yummy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 17, 2008)

True & smelly yummy

tbp loves ice cream


----------



## florabundance (Nov 17, 2008)

false

tnp used to watch gilmore girls


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 17, 2008)

True; and this weekend i watched the whole season 2 of supernatural and totally fell inlove with jared padaleki(sp?) again

tnp watches Heroes


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 17, 2008)

False.  I did but then I lost interest.

TNP is going to buy something from Metal-x this week.


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 17, 2008)

Falseee

TNP is hispanic


----------



## kimmy (Nov 17, 2008)

false.

tnp always wears lipliner.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

True 80% of the time

tnp loves wearing men's boxers


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 18, 2008)

False ...

TNP doesn't know how to drive a car ...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

False

tnp wears contact lens or glasses


----------



## jdechant (Nov 18, 2008)

True to both...


TNP is countin down the days until the next weekend..lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

False   SAHM...Privacy during the week!!

tnp loves yellow roses


----------



## Susanne (Nov 18, 2008)

False. I prefer red or rose ones.

TNP loves CCB Pearl.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 18, 2008)

So true.  I love all CCBs but Pearl is in the top three with luna and nude.

TNP didn't wear any makeup today.


----------



## lindsaycoe (Nov 18, 2008)

False.

TNP has an iPhone.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 18, 2008)

False ... I have a Sony W700i! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is wearin somethin pink!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 18, 2008)

False. Not today.

TNP has a puppy.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 18, 2008)

False. I have no pets.

TNP has at least two train cases full of makeup.


----------



## kspencer (Nov 18, 2008)

False!  I don't have *quite* that much.

TNP exercises every day.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 18, 2008)

Super false!! I'm far too lazy for that.

TNP is wearing something red.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 18, 2008)

False.

TNP loves watermelons.


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 18, 2008)

true!!!
TNP HAS REALLY BIG FEET...


----------



## LP_x (Nov 19, 2008)

Ummm, I guess so? UK size 7 - not sure how that converts in the US.

TNP has bought from the Red She Said collection.


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 19, 2008)

False, not yet!

The person below me hates camping


----------



## Moxy (Nov 19, 2008)

True, I love good accomodation, and a tent just isn't my thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has low blood pressure.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 19, 2008)

False. Mine's okay but on the higher side of 'normal'.

TNP has a day off tomorrow.


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 19, 2008)

False

tnp has stage fright


----------



## Moxy (Nov 19, 2008)

True. I can sing well, but never in front of other people. I just can't.

TNP likes the new Bond film.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 19, 2008)

False, I've not seen it.

TNP was on a sports team at school.


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 19, 2008)

False.

The person below me has put make-up on their signifigant other


----------



## florabundance (Nov 19, 2008)

False..my ex wasn't that open minded lol

TNP has a favourite christmas-time movie


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

True....Frosty the Snowman...I know...grow up!

Tnp loves decorating the Christmas tree


----------



## SuSana (Nov 19, 2008)

true, so fun!

tnp is going to take christmas pictures.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

True *** waves at SuSana****

tnp went to Sephora this week


----------



## mymacmenagerie (Nov 20, 2008)

False!  But I did go last week!  

LOL

TNP...makes thier bed up every morning..and I mean _*every morning*_...


----------



## SuSana (Nov 20, 2008)

Very false.  I'm always in a rush in the morning.

TNP should be asleep.


*hi tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*


----------



## LP_x (Nov 20, 2008)

Half true, half false. True because I'm soooo tired, I've been awake since 3:45am and false because it's only 5:30pm!

TNP has eaten McDonald's this week.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 20, 2008)

False. I've tried to avoid McDonald's for weeks now.

TNP listens to Katy Perry.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 20, 2008)

True.

TNP is tired.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 20, 2008)

true

tnp has a favourite christmas carol


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 21, 2008)

True - Silent Night

tnp has recently organized all their Make-up (I DID YEAHHHH)


----------



## Brie (Nov 21, 2008)

True i just bought a new red tool box with sliding draws!

TNP can't wait for christmas


----------



## Susanne (Nov 21, 2008)

True, I love the holidays.

TNP is totally excited about the Hello Kitty collection.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 21, 2008)

Nope ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP  wants to shed some weight!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 21, 2008)

True !!! 

tnp is wearing a hoddie today


----------



## kittykit (Nov 21, 2008)

False. 

TNP loves lipgelee.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 21, 2008)

True!! I wish lipgelees would be included with more collections.

TNP likes potato salad.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 21, 2008)

True ..... Not especially but it's okay

tnp love chicken salad


----------



## florabundance (Nov 21, 2008)

True, I could live off of it.

TNP keeps a diary


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 21, 2008)

Me TOO!!
False

tnp is having Thanksgiving with their family


----------



## Moxy (Nov 21, 2008)

False, we odnt have thanksgiving in my country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sounds like a nice holiday though.

TNP likes to sleep in late.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 21, 2008)

True! But I can't during the week.

TNP is drinking some orange juice.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 21, 2008)

false, i am drinking green tea tho

tnp was a destiny's child fan back in the day?


----------



## Moxy (Nov 21, 2008)

False, I prefer Beyonce on her own.

TNP doesnt really like reality shows (i.e. Big Brother...)


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 21, 2008)

True

The person below me considers herself dainty


----------



## RoseyPosey (Nov 21, 2008)

True and False. I like to be girly and dainty, but i love to get rough with the boys!

TNP loves to wear plaid


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 21, 2008)

False....But I don't dislike plaid

tnp loves the Mac 212 brush


----------



## Moxy (Nov 21, 2008)

TRUE! This brush seriously doesnt get enough recognition.

TNP has insomnia at least once a week.


----------



## minni4bebe (Nov 21, 2008)

True

TNP wishes they were famous


----------



## Moxy (Nov 21, 2008)

False. Being in the papers all the time I could live with. Reading all the lies about me and my family would piss me off unimaginably!

TNP has already decorated their xmas tree.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 21, 2008)

False

tnp needs to clean their room


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 22, 2008)

SO true..

tnp can't wait till xmas >.<


----------



## LP_x (Nov 22, 2008)

Totally true!

TNP has over 20 pairs of shoes.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 22, 2008)

false. probably not even ten haha.

tnp uses only mac.


----------



## minni4bebe (Nov 22, 2008)

False 

TNP has done all their xmas shopping already


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

Way False

tnp needs to clean all thier makeup brushes


----------



## Moxy (Nov 22, 2008)

Heehee True! Damn I'm such a pig. Poor brushes.

TNP likes to go to the theatre.


----------



## SuSana (Nov 22, 2008)

True.

TNP has lots of black clothes.


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 22, 2008)

True

tnp likes cheese


----------



## florabundance (Nov 22, 2008)

true, but i rarely eat it these days..

tnp has a fave. dessert


----------



## Susanne (Nov 22, 2008)

True. Icecream.

TNP loves pigments.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 22, 2008)

True! But I am often afraid of using them.

TNP is thirsty.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 22, 2008)

False.

TNP listens to Elton John.


----------



## anita22 (Nov 22, 2008)

False.

TNP loves pancakes with maple syrup.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

True - Had some this morning

tnp loves 2N lipstick


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 22, 2008)

False - Never tired it!

TNP had some sort of HAUL today?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

True - Everyday actually...I need counseling!!

tnp has at least 10 paint pots


----------



## Moxy (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh Tish I wish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 False, I only have 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes peanut butter.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 22, 2008)

True! Love It!


TNP is feeling cool because it is -10 degrees C outside!


----------



## LP_x (Nov 23, 2008)

True, I'm frozen!

TNP has their Christmas decorations up already.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 23, 2008)

False - they wont be up til 22nd of December because my bf and I wanna do it together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves vegetables more than meat.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 23, 2008)

True!

TNP is listenig to music right now.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 23, 2008)

True, as I clean up my messy room!

TNP has fun plans today?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 23, 2008)

False 

tnp went to early Suinday Church service like I did...so sweeepyyy


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 24, 2008)

Nope ... Went all out shoppin!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearin red lip color


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

False - Bedtime

tnp has had a headache all day


----------



## Susanne (Nov 24, 2008)

False.

TNP has snow outside.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

False - Never hardly snows in Texas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




tnp has a favorite zebra print something


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 24, 2008)

Falsee-cant think of anythingg
tnp has a piercing


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 24, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pierced ears and that's about it! Hehe ...

TNP loves Purple !


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

False...like it tho

tnp loves black coffee...no sugar no cream


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 24, 2008)

true!!! kinda like arabic coffee but not as strong
tnp speaks more than one language


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

True 3

tnp is going to bed right now  (me)


----------



## Susanne (Nov 24, 2008)

multiple post


----------



## Susanne (Nov 24, 2008)

multiple post


----------



## Susanne (Nov 24, 2008)

multiple post


----------



## Susanne (Nov 24, 2008)

multiple post


----------



## Susanne (Nov 24, 2008)

False. I go to work now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP goes to the movies today.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh, I so wish .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At work now, but leavin early, so jus might go ... Yay!!

TNP is wearin a denim jacket (jus like me!)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 24, 2008)

False.

TNP is stressed right now.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 24, 2008)

Nope ... Cheer up capmorlovesmac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has curly hair ...


----------



## anita22 (Nov 24, 2008)

False -  though does it count if I straightened it this morning but it went all frizzy 'cause I got rained on?

TNP is up way past his/her bedtime.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 24, 2008)

Hahaha ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False. M workin rt now ... Psst, actually, hooked onto Specktra coz finished all the work!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a black n golden top ...


----------



## florabundance (Nov 24, 2008)

false

tnp has a favourite musical?


----------



## Moxy (Nov 24, 2008)

True if South Park the movie counts as musical? I love all the songs in the film LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And they sing most of the time.

TNP likes snow.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 24, 2008)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It is snowing here right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is drinking some hot tea!


----------



## florabundance (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_True if South Park the movie counts as musical? I love all the songs in the film LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And they sing most of the time._

 
omg! me too lmao.

and FALSE, i'm drinking hot coffee though.

TNP wears their hair differently all the time (as opposed to leaving it in one style)


----------



## Moxy (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_omg! me too lmao.
_

 














True, I love to change hair styles! (but somehow i always end up naturally curly with lose hair when i do FOTD's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

TNP is hungrrrrrry!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 24, 2008)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *pasta time!*

TNP is still tired.


----------



## Minimian (Nov 24, 2008)

kind of tired so i guess true. hey! my first post btw! 

TNP really likes the simpsons!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

False 
tnp loves horseback riding


----------



## val-x (Nov 24, 2008)

False.

TNP is sick... I had soup so I hope that helps


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 24, 2008)

TRUE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp can roll their tongue..


----------



## Susanne (Nov 24, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves roses.


----------



## val-x (Nov 24, 2008)

False-ish I never had one so I can't say.

TNP had cake.


----------



## chdom (Nov 24, 2008)

False.  I'm on a diet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is planning to buy something from the HK Collection.

Sorry if has been posted already...


----------



## Moxy (Nov 24, 2008)

True, at least a couple of lipsticks and a dazzlaglass!

TNP likes to stay up late


----------



## val-x (Nov 24, 2008)

True, I always had a hard time falling asleep

TNP saw Twilight and LOVED IT♥


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 25, 2008)

False.  I have not seen it yet but I am sure that I will like it when I do.

TNP has finished all of their Christmas shopping.


----------



## val-x (Nov 25, 2008)

False, haven't even started...

TNP is going to bed. I'm dead tired.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 25, 2008)

false

TNP is currently failing a class


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 25, 2008)

Hahaha ... False ... Studyin no more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP jus washed their hair ...


----------



## ssudiva (Nov 25, 2008)

False 

TNP is going shopping soon (Black Friday, perhaps?).


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 25, 2008)

Jus might .... Yay!!

TNP is wearin blue shoes


----------



## chdom (Nov 25, 2008)

Kind of...  Does teal count?

TNP is catching up on Tivo


----------



## IlikePi (Nov 25, 2008)

False.

TNP likes TOOL?!?!?!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 25, 2008)

Eh, TOOL the band ? Haven't heard them honestly, will have to sample first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has a Sony cell fone


----------



## florabundance (Nov 25, 2008)

true..sony ericsson, but i dont really like it compared to my old samsung one

tnp used to take dance classes when they were little


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh ... Nothin compared to Sony for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nope, din need to take classes as such but every dance competition or otherwise, I was there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (M a decent enuff dancer)

TNP is worryin bout somethin ...


----------



## Moxy (Nov 25, 2008)

False, no worries, apart from all the gorgeous men that are coming my way! (Just kidding, i'm staying true to my honey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....and Mr. Bond of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

TNP has a male best friend.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

True ...A couple dh hates it 

tnp is visting their family this week


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 25, 2008)

False. 
TNP loves wearing navy nail polish


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 25, 2008)

false--- i like bright colors!
tnp is tall


----------



## val-x (Nov 25, 2008)

True, 5'7" 

TNP is on youtube.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 25, 2008)

Right now? If yes: false

TNP bought some new shoes.


----------



## SuSana (Nov 25, 2008)

False.  I need to though.

TNP is cooking for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 25, 2008)

False.

TNP cleaned up their flat or house today.


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 25, 2008)

False. Will do it tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP lived with her parents in law before..


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

FALSE>>>> ughhhh Never

tnp loves caramel apples


----------



## SuSana (Nov 25, 2008)

True!!

TNP knows someone named Destiny.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

False....  *waves* to SuSana

Tnp is having Turkey and stuffing for Thanksgiving...


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 25, 2008)

False - Thanksgiving was a month ago in Canada

TNP had a tough day...


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 26, 2008)

Somewhat true, I had to take a laxative for my full body scan, that was 7 hours ago and NOTHING!!!! Okay, TMI I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP dined out tonight!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

False..I wish I had

Tnp thinks Nickswifey has the hottest new Avatar photo ( I do)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 26, 2008)

True!

TNP has a headache.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 26, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My parents are going through a marital crisis, the house is a battlefield so I'm packing my bags to stay with my sister for a while.

TNP could sure use a hug!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 26, 2008)

True but I will give you a hug instead! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I am so sorry for your parents crisis! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is sad now.


----------



## ssudiva (Nov 26, 2008)

true.  i'm not a fan of the holidays :-/

tnp went to private/catholic/parochial school for 4 years or more


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

False

tnp is going Shopping the day after Thanksgiving


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 27, 2008)

False ....

TNP loves Cheese cakes ... (I do, I do, I so do!!)


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

True!! Yes Yes!!!!

tnp loves Fresco Rose Paint Pot


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 27, 2008)

Umm .. Not used it yet .. So, false!

TNP had a Cheese cake as their B'day cake atleast once!!! I did, yay me!!


----------



## SuSana (Nov 27, 2008)

False.

TNP washes off their makeup everyday.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 27, 2008)

Umm .. Half-way true ... If m like, really tired, I'll wash it off (comes off easily), otherwise, I remove it first n then wash my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP really wants to eat !!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 27, 2008)

True, my apetite is back, now that I'm living with my sister and her boyfriend. They made me a cosy bed on their couch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes strawberry milkshake.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 27, 2008)

Hehe ... Feels nice to have a healthy appetite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't particularly like it ... Sometimes, sometimes not ...

TNP wants somethin really expensive from Santa this year ...


----------



## Susanne (Nov 27, 2008)

well...true. Money for Chill, Dame Edna, BBR and Hello Kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will travel this weekend.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

False 

tnp has a younger sister


----------



## Susanne (Nov 27, 2008)

True.

TNP wears a parfum.


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 27, 2008)

True, I just haven't put it on yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is ready to get their eat on for Thanksgiving!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 27, 2008)

No, I WISH!! Canada's thanksgiving is in october 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is also not celebrating Thanksgiving today...


----------



## Moxy (Nov 27, 2008)

True! My country doesnt celebrate Thanksgiving at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves to cook.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 27, 2008)

True!

TNP is in pain.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

True...a little PMS'n

tnp is looking forward to a great family day today


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 27, 2008)

TRUE!!!

TNP is stuffing their face.....


----------



## Moxy (Nov 27, 2008)

Not yet, but I am making dinner as we speak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes to watch Animal Planet.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 27, 2008)

False, but I haven't stopped eating all day and now I feel sick. Otherwise, I'd totally be stuffing my face as we bought lots of yummy cookies yesterday!

Ooh crossed posts. False to Moxy's too!

TNP has nearly finished their Christmas gift shopping.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_*True...a little PMS'n*

tnp is looking forward to a great family day today_

 
Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






True to the christmas gift shopping.

TNP already had dinner.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

False we eat around 3pm

tnp person loves sweet potato pie


----------



## jdechant (Nov 27, 2008)

Hmm..never had sweet potato pie?? I've had sweet potatoes served like mashed potatoes with brown sugar and pecans sprinkled on top..but never sweet potato pie.. Is it good??

TNP is always worrying about money..especially around christmas time :S


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

False - I let my dh do that worrying

tnp is wearing something red today


----------



## florabundance (Nov 27, 2008)

false

tnp has another website that they love or visit as much as specktra


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

False...Not as far as Makeup

tnp is having a great ThanksGiving and eating LOTS!! Enjoy everyone..I'm off


----------



## Susanne (Nov 27, 2008)

False. We don't celebrate Thanksgiving here.

TNP wants to visit a pro store again.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 27, 2008)

SO TRUE!!! 

TNP is ready for the holiday season to be over with!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

False...I love the holidays

tnp is going to Black Friday in a couple of hours to shop shop shop


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 28, 2008)

False, I gotta go to work tomorrow, GRRRR!

TNP wore Fluidline today!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

  tnp is going to Black Friday in a couple of hours to shop shop shop  
 

FAlse...shopping tomorrow called midnight madness where I'm from...

OT Why do they call it black friday?

 Quote:

  TNP wore Fluidline today!  
 
Actually for the first time in a long time of NOT wearing fluidline..i wore a pearlglide liner..lol


TNP got paid today...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

Because it Starts at Midnight and it is Black Dark outside (and it's only for Black people...j/k  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

False....I never get paid

tnp is ready for the weekend


----------



## jdechant (Nov 28, 2008)

Hahaha..that was hilarious TISH!! But yes true, can't wait for the weekend!!

TNP is going to go christmas shopping tomorrow..


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 28, 2008)

False ....

TNP wants to buy a MAC lippie so bad (like me!), but jus cant!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

False - Just returned from the CCO and bought too much!

tnp needs to go to bed


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 28, 2008)

False ...

TNP had pork momos in the past coupla dayz ...


----------



## florabundance (Nov 28, 2008)

False...i have no idea what they are!!

TNP is a fan of Pink? I love her new song


----------



## Moxy (Nov 28, 2008)

True, I have her albums and she makes a hell of a party at her concerts!

TNP wants to visit New Zealand.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

Tru  -  I would love to vacation there

tnp really needs no more MAC for a long time


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 28, 2008)

True. But my *press the order button*-forefinger disagrees. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP freezes.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Tru - I would love to vacation there

tnp really needs no more MAC for a long time_

 


False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP wears purple eyes today.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 28, 2008)

Yay I was faster for the first time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False. Today is reddish e/s day.

TNP is going to town tomorrow.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 28, 2008)

Nein...I live in a town though, so technically, true. But i'm guessing you mean into town, like shopping?? OK, i'll shut up now - basically, False. lmao.

TNP is super pissed off today? (pms reasons or otherwise)


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

False - PMS'n but not pissed

tnp loved the N Collection lipsticks


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_Nein...I live in a town though, so technically, true. But i'm guessing you mean into town, like shopping?? OK, i'll shut up now - basically, False. lmao.

TNP is super pissed off today? (pms reasons or otherwise)_

 
True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I meant shopping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh now too late.

Then false. Because this collection was before I became a MAC addict.

TNP likes Pasta with a lot of Parmesan.


----------



## jdechant (Nov 28, 2008)

True..mmmm..can't say no to pasta and parmesan..lol

TNP is going to go tanning (indoors or out) to cure the winter blues


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

AHHH False 

tnp is cleaning uiuse today


----------



## LP_x (Nov 30, 2008)

I assume you mean house? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I tidied up a little bit but had to give up as I'm feeling so ill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has only just read the Twilight book (like me! Finished at 8am this morning and took me 2 days)


----------



## Moxy (Nov 30, 2008)

False, havent even started reading yet. (Blasphemy, I know) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs to delete loads of useless stuff from their computer/laptop.


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 30, 2008)

True, I did about 15 minutes ago, I cleared out the My Documents folder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP eats bacon on a regular basis!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 30, 2008)

Umm..about once every two weeks or so for when I am not lazy to make breakfast..lol

TNP drinks coffee...lots of it


----------



## LP_x (Nov 30, 2008)

Half true. I do drink coffee but not lots of it.

TNP hasn't left the house today.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 30, 2008)

False.

TNP is watching TV.


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 30, 2008)

False..

TNP needs to do some work for tomorrow...and still hasn't started!


----------



## SuSana (Nov 30, 2008)

False.

TNP has been eating turkey every day since Thanksgiving.


----------



## cmonster (Nov 30, 2008)

False

The next person has been eating fastfood for the past week


----------



## val-x (Nov 30, 2008)

Fasle, unless you count Thai

TNP is looking for something to return. I'm looking for a DVD that's not even mine!


----------



## florabundance (Nov 30, 2008)

lmao false..

tnp uses a particular brand of shampoo/conditioner


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 30, 2008)

True 

tnp loves drinking iced tea


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 30, 2008)

True!!

TNP is excited that the holidays are coming


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 1, 2008)

Not exactly ... We aren't having a hol season here right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is feelin itchy ...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 1, 2008)

True...Just got out of a Hotttt shower

tnp is getting ready for bed


----------



## Susanne (Dec 1, 2008)

False! I just woke up! Good morning!

TNP is cold.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 1, 2008)

How did'ya know ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wearin a warrrrrrrrrm sweater though!

TNP is wearin green today .... ?


----------



## Susanne (Dec 1, 2008)

False. Black and purple. Feel better soon!

TNP will be busy today.


----------



## chdom (Dec 1, 2008)

True.  

TNP likes Guitar Hero


----------



## Mac_Lust (Dec 1, 2008)

So true that game is great!!


Next person loves to workout


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh God, I hate to!! I lose weight not by workin out but doin anythin n everythin else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungrrrrrrrrrrrrry!


----------



## florabundance (Dec 1, 2008)

noo, i ate breakfast a little while ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp has a favourite britney song?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 1, 2008)

Britney spears ?? Nooo .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is carryin or will carry a pink bag today


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 1, 2008)

False 

tnp has some sort of class today


----------



## florabundance (Dec 1, 2008)

false

tnp is wearing nail polish


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 1, 2008)

false, will soon though...probably black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp is watching heroes tonite


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 1, 2008)

False - massive laundry  no TV 

tnp hates doing laundry!!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 1, 2008)

TRUE!!!

TNP person went to the mall today


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 2, 2008)

False ... Working right now!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Matt Damon ...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

False

tnp person is having or had Starbucks this morning


----------



## florabundance (Dec 2, 2008)

false

tnp has one bff


----------



## Moxy (Dec 2, 2008)

False. Plenty of friends, some are closer to me than others, but I cant bet my life on a single person. I could say i have a "BSF" - best sister forever though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves thunder storms.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

True 

tnp loves Frosted Flakes cereal


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 2, 2008)

False - I like Cheerios 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP was REALLY cold today??


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 3, 2008)

Nope ... Thank God! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearin a black sweat shirt today ...


----------



## florabundance (Dec 3, 2008)

not black but charcoal grey .. it is FREEZING.

tnp has something they really want for xmas?


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes!

TNP,loves ferrets heaps?!


----------



## LP_x (Dec 4, 2008)

False.

TNP is having a hair dilemma.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

False - Chopped it all off 

tnp is having super cold weather where they live


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 4, 2008)

True, and they're calling for a BIG snow storm!!!

TNP is wondering WHY they're up so early?


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 4, 2008)

False.. im up quite late!

TNP is in some place snowy


----------



## banjobama (Dec 4, 2008)

NO! It is not snowing here and it doesn't much, I'm told.

TNP likes egg nog.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

False

tnp loves blueberry pancakes


----------



## LP_x (Dec 4, 2008)

True.

TNP is cold.


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 4, 2008)

False, I'm actually comfortable for once.

TNP has a dishwasher.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

TRUE!! I would not live without one...I'm LAZY

tnp person just received a special gift


----------



## kimmy (Dec 4, 2008)

false.

tnp moisturizes daily.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

False...I should

tnp has a red jacket


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 4, 2008)

False

It's TNP's Birthday this month


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

False...that was last Sunday!!

tnp has a bff that they have known since elementary school


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 4, 2008)

False 8C

TNP Loves cheesecake more than me! >:c


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

True!! Cheescake or Husband...OH what do I do, I need to phone a friend! 

tnp loves taking bubble baths


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 4, 2008)

True! I just got sephora birthday cake bubble bath as my birthday gift 8D

TNP Doesn't care for dame edna at all


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 4, 2008)

Very true....

TNP is getting sick!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

False 

tnp has a kitty


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 4, 2008)

False - Allergic

TNP owns more than 10 lipsticks


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

SO TRUE

tnp loves MAC lipstick Russian Red


----------



## belle89 (Dec 4, 2008)

False...have never tried it

TNP is in college


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 5, 2008)

true.but i graduate this spring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




TNP's avatar is a pic of themself.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

False 

tnp always eats breakfast


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 5, 2008)

False, I try thoughhhh!! ;_;

TNP Enjoys sushi


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Dec 5, 2008)

False XD

TNP does not live in the US


----------



## florabundance (Dec 5, 2008)

True, I don't

TNP prefers online shopping to shopping in person


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 5, 2008)

False ... Scared of frauds n fakes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP jus had coffee .... ?


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Dec 5, 2008)

False, I wish it were true though!


TNP is an eBay addict.


----------



## Cutetoughgirl (Dec 5, 2008)

False....I refuse to get sucked into the ebay madness....so i stay away...and get my friend to go on if i really it!!!!

TNP has their Christmas shopping done and wrapped...ready to go!!!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Dec 5, 2008)

false .. oh how i wish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp has never been to Las Vegas ..


----------



## Cinci (Dec 5, 2008)

True..


TNP will be travelling home for the holidays..


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

False

tnp has something they are dying to buy today


----------



## Susanne (Dec 5, 2008)

True, I got my Little Darling Sets today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP drinks a coke.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

False - Sprite...But I had a coke earlier

tnp loves the new Chromaline Gel/Creme....I do!!!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 5, 2008)

Darn, havent tried those yet, so false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes NYX glosses (and the price lol)!


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 6, 2008)

False, never tried them!

TNP has to work tomorrow!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 6, 2008)

True ... It's Sat'day n m in office ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has a new crush!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

False

tnp loves MAC pigments


----------



## Susanne (Dec 6, 2008)

True.

TNP loves red lipglass.


----------



## User93 (Dec 6, 2008)

True! Venetian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though I dont use it every day.

TNP is saving up money for something


----------



## banjobama (Dec 6, 2008)

True, just retirement, if that counts!

TNP is afraid of heights.


----------



## florabundance (Dec 6, 2008)

I probably would be if i had any money...but, unfortunately, False.

TNP has put up their xmas decorations already


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 6, 2008)

false. doubt i'll set 'em up at all this year! 

TNP believes in the 3 second rule.


----------



## florabundance (Dec 6, 2008)

LMAO - true, I implemented it just yesterday in fact (on somebody else)

TNP believes that dreams have hidden depth or meaning


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

True

tnp is going to or watching a ball game today


----------



## SuSana (Dec 6, 2008)

false.     *hi tish*

tnp is eating junk food.


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 6, 2008)

False, but I'm sure I will be soon enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had to wear a scarf outside in the cold today!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

False Hi SuSana ...Go to the Oasis and Help me!!

tnp loves onion rings


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 7, 2008)

True

tnp drinks a lot of water


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 7, 2008)

False...But I am going to start

tnp loves gatorade


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 8, 2008)

only red and yellow flavored...

TNP would have sex with a dead body for a $1000 MAC gift card


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 8, 2008)

LMAO uhhhh $1000 to MAC is super generous but I'd rather have a new car if I had to be a necrophile!! So I'm going to say false!

TNP gets at least 8 hours of sleep each night.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 8, 2008)

Fasle

tnp is on an official No Makeup buy until after the holidays


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 8, 2008)

So true .... Gotta stock up on some dough first ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearin a frosted lippie today ...


----------



## florabundance (Dec 8, 2008)

False, I'm wearing no lipstick today

TNP is crap at choosing gifts for people


----------



## Moxy (Dec 8, 2008)

Only if I don't know the person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So true and false i guess!

TNP likes to munch on green peppers.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 8, 2008)

False ....

TNP wears contact lenses (for vision n not cosmetic purposes!)


----------



## ab5inth7 (Dec 8, 2008)

true .. i do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP adores Angelina Jolie


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 8, 2008)

Gawdddd NOOOO ....!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP's got a bruise on thr left arm ... Stupid, I know, but who cares!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_*Gawdddd NOOOO ....!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* _

 





 That was my exact reaction!!!

I've looked, but false, no bruises on my left arm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP uses leave in conditioner.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 8, 2008)

Nope ... Never tried ... Good ol conditioner works well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*@ Moxy - My arm got bruised yest n its friggin painin as if its @#$%^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, had to mention somewhere *








TNP is wearin pink flat sandals today


----------



## Moxy (Dec 8, 2008)

False, it's fFREEZING here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(yeah I have very curly hair and curls dry out fast so I gotta use normal conditoner + leave in conditioner to keep them moisturized)

Sorry to hear about your arm!!

TNP had an unhealthy breakfast


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 8, 2008)

Hehehe ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I jus had milk (mom ran after me with a plate full of somethin, but, I jus didn't wanna!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I guess true ( didn't eat anything) + false (milk's healthy, rt ??)

@ Moxy - Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is carryin a polka-dotted handkerchief !! (I come up with all the weird ones, yay!!)


----------



## ab5inth7 (Dec 8, 2008)

false .. haha a polka-dotted handkerchief .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP cuts their hair themself


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 8, 2008)

Couldn't be more wrong ... If I cut it, then not even God could make me look human !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is not wearin nail color ...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 8, 2008)

True

tnp has had over 2 cups of coffee this morning


----------



## SuSana (Dec 8, 2008)

false, just one.

tnp likes donuts.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 8, 2008)

True _ Crispy Creme - Rasberry filled  - YUM

tnp loves sleeping as much as me ...I LOVE


----------



## Moxy (Dec 8, 2008)

TRUUUUUUUUUE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love sleeping. Mmmmmmmzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

TNP likes to get their nails done! (i'm getting mine done tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 8, 2008)

Nah.

The person below me loves mac and cheese


----------



## Susanne (Dec 8, 2008)

True.

TNP loves Parrot.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 8, 2008)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have this e/s

TNP is hungry.


----------



## Moxy (Dec 8, 2008)

False, had tortilla night with my friends! yuuuuuuum

TNP likes a back massage.


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 8, 2008)

True! I wouldn't mind one right now. 

The person below me loves the show Blush.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 9, 2008)

Umm ... Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had a wonderful dream .... ?!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

False - I dreamed all my teeth fell out

tnp has a favorite pink robe


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, all your teeth fell out!! Some dream, huh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nope I don't ....

TNP jus drank a lotta water!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 9, 2008)

True, Does Vitamin Water Count???

Tnp Has A Tatoo


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 9, 2008)

Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not yet!

TNP is wonderin bout a date


----------



## Susanne (Dec 9, 2008)

False.

TNP is wearing pink today.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 9, 2008)

Umm ... Purple, but, close 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP uses Google talk as the primary messenger ...


----------



## Moxy (Dec 9, 2008)

False, I'm MSN kind of gal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves her pearlglide eyeliners


----------



## florabundance (Dec 9, 2008)

false

tnp smokes


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 9, 2008)

Soooo false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP doesn't drive .... ??


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

False

tnp is not a morning person hates getting up early


----------



## Susanne (Dec 9, 2008)

False.

TNP wants to call an old friend.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

False

tnp has a slight headache


----------



## Moxy (Dec 9, 2008)

False. (seems like a "falsies" day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

TNP likes spaghetti bolognese.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 9, 2008)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ok.. now I am hungry.. thanks hon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is a lipglass junkie!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 10, 2008)

Sure ... Y not ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is readin a book these days ...


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes! I adore reading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person isn't feeling too creative make-up wise lately?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

True & False

tnp is going to a CCO this week in hopes of some good finds


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 10, 2008)

False ... I need to save up now!!

TNP jus lied ...


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 10, 2008)

Unfortunately not, there isn't one near me. But i do want to go to sephora's and sample mufe mat+velvet foundation.

Tnp is a great cook


----------



## Brittni (Dec 10, 2008)

False. Definitely not "great" and more of a baker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to pass all of his/her college courses.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 10, 2008)

Already did .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is feelin pretty gud


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 10, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm feeling pretty under the weather with some kind of fluishness...yuck!

TNP likes to dance~


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 10, 2008)

^^ Hope you feel better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I love dancing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is quite confused about something ... ?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

False

tnp has a black wool coat for winter


----------



## minni4bebe (Dec 10, 2008)

False

I got a bright red one recently tho!

The next person hates their boss.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

False...I am my boss 

tnp is going to the mall today


----------



## Moxy (Dec 10, 2008)

True!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just came back from the mall. I had a 20 euros voucher to spend - that could mean 20 euros of free cosmetics for me, but I was a good girl and spent it all for my boyfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves cheezeburgers.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 10, 2008)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants that Moxy joins Facebook too!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

True, I think.....Not sure of the question

tnp has been to the American Girl store ...going now!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 10, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP watches Desperate Housewives tonight.


----------



## florabundance (Dec 10, 2008)

I watched it already on surfthechannel! 
I'm so cool lmao. But I love Desperate Housewives =)

TNP has been to see at least 1 comedian live


----------



## Susanne (Dec 10, 2008)

True!

TNP has nice neighbours.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 10, 2008)

True!

TNP loves pink e/s.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 10, 2008)

Totally true!!!

TNP is married.


----------



## Moxy (Dec 10, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP chats a lot on a MSN messenger account?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 10, 2008)

*cough* ICQ *cough* but I do have a MSN account too... so kinda true!

TNP is hungry.. again!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 10, 2008)

False, i prefer skype

TNP cant wait for hello kitty.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 10, 2008)

true, i am hungry

now again: TNP cant wait for hello kitty.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 10, 2008)

Umm..kinda excited..but DEFIniTELY cant wait for BBR

TNP is done their christmas shopping


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 10, 2008)

True

TNP had a sucky day


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

False - Finished up my X-mas shopping ...YEAH

tnp has a lot of things they need to get rid of, clothes, makeup etc...


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 10, 2008)

Soooooooo true; my dad is sending a barrel back home (to guyana) and I am packing it with all!

TNP had a yummy dinner...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

True...I made a great pasta rigatonni (sp) ...it was delish!!!

tnp wants to buy something MAC just because


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 10, 2008)

False- I surprisingly don't watch much TV. I'd rather be on specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP LOVES polyvore.com


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_False- I surprisingly don't watch much TV. I'd rather be on specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP LOVES polyvore.com_

 
What question were you answering?


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 10, 2008)

/facepalm, I hate how it doesn't automatically send me to the last page, sorry about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True- I haven't bought from MAC in a long time.. I've been eyeing that Prr lipglass...

TNP just ate way too much.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 11, 2008)

Nope ... Din eat anything at all ....

TNP feels so rotten ryt now ....


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

False....But not feeling my best

tnp is about to take a hot shower


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 11, 2008)

How I wish I could do that .... M feelin like shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP cried last night ... (Yuck, m so moronic today!!)


----------



## LP_x (Dec 11, 2008)

True. Feeling really emotional today too as we may have to have one of our dogs put to sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has an advent calender this year.


----------



## Moxy (Dec 11, 2008)

False, what is that?

So sorry for your doggie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Hang in there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP doesnt like stupid drivers


----------



## florabundance (Dec 11, 2008)

False..i LOVE them. J/K 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp used to watch Nickelodeon shows when they were younger (remember how good they were?)


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 11, 2008)

Sometimes, not always .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is itching to go for a movie ??


----------



## florabundance (Dec 11, 2008)

True, I wanna see Changeling

TNP shaves/waxes their legs a lot less in winter


----------



## Moxy (Dec 11, 2008)

TRUE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's warmer this way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only get them waxed when I see my bf (which is like every 2-4 months)

TNP doesnt really like HK black packaging


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 11, 2008)

Hmm.. false.. I do like it...kinda. but I don't love it yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is drinking some coffee right now.


----------



## Moxy (Dec 11, 2008)

False, coffee makes my butt go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP loves jewelry.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 11, 2008)

True. I do but I don't have much. I need to get my ears pierced again!
I had three in every ear.. but that was ages ago! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP freezes.


----------



## LP_x (Dec 11, 2008)

Very true.

TNP is hungry.


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 11, 2008)

False

TNP prefers Too Faced Shadow Insurance to Urban Decay Primer Potion


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

Fale - Only bcuz I have never tried it

tnp is done with their Christmas shopping


----------



## User93 (Dec 11, 2008)

Absolutely false. have so much yet to buy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP secretly loves eating at night


----------



## Moxy (Dec 11, 2008)

TRUE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP doesnt switch off their mobile phone during the night.


----------



## User93 (Dec 11, 2008)

True! 

And I actually get pissed off when people do!

TNP is jealousous


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

False

tnp person always sleeps with a nightlight


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 12, 2008)

False .... The lights need to be out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is feelin awesome today


----------



## Chanda_D (Dec 12, 2008)

I want in!  I want in!

True!

TNP is not a morning person.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 12, 2008)

That is just SO TRUE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd rather keep sleeping than getting my ass outta the warm bed to go to the cold cold office 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to punch someone ...


----------



## florabundance (Dec 12, 2008)

Right now no..but it's early in the day yet lmao

TNP is a homebody


----------



## Moxy (Dec 12, 2008)

False, i think! What's a homebody? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes puzzles/jigsaws.


----------



## florabundance (Dec 12, 2008)

A homebody - somebody who likes being at home all snug and comfy! lol

Aaaand False, I'm not big on puzzles

tnp watches scrubs


----------



## User93 (Dec 12, 2008)

true! I like scrubs a lot!

TNP could spend 10 days with no make-up


----------



## Moxy (Dec 12, 2008)

Hahahahahaha my god are you kidding me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (=false) 

TNP loves Long Island Iced Tea cocktail


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

False- Not a drinker (lil wine rarely)

tnp had cereal this morning


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 12, 2008)

True - Honey Nut Cheerios

TNP is too lazy to put make up on this morning


----------



## User93 (Dec 12, 2008)

False, I didnt eat yet and it's 5 pm already...

TNP's native language is english


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_True - Honey Nut Cheerios

TNP is too lazy to put make up on this morning_

 
False - Just too lazy

Tnp is wearing jeans today


----------



## florabundance (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_False, I didnt eat yet and it's 5 pm already...

TNP's native language is english_

 
True-ish...my first basic words were Turkish, but proper conversations were English, so yeh...

tnp is a good dancer (as in like at the club, not professionally)


----------



## User93 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes *blushes* I went to a dance class for 2 years

TNP gonna splurge on Hello Kitty A LOT


----------



## kimmy (Dec 12, 2008)

false. probably won't spend any ha.

tnp is listening to the radio!


----------



## Ria (Dec 12, 2008)

False  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP loves high heel shoes


----------



## User93 (Dec 12, 2008)

True! Love them!

TNP is in a relationship


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 12, 2008)

True, I am Married 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves to travel


----------



## User93 (Dec 12, 2008)

TRUUUE!!!! Yay for the ticker in the signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP cooks good


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 12, 2008)

True!

TNP loves ice cream!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 12, 2008)

true especially from häagen dasz

TNP loves pink


----------



## User93 (Dec 12, 2008)

Its strange, cause I dont like pink THAT much, but my ipod is pink, and so are the walls in my room! Guess true.

TNP curses sometimes


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 12, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has green eyes


----------



## LP_x (Dec 12, 2008)

False, they're blue.

TNP is out partying this weekend.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 12, 2008)

False, I have to use a walker for the next couple of weeks, so no partying for me haha

TNP is excited for the holidays.


----------



## christinakate (Dec 12, 2008)

soo true !

TNP has more then one tattoo.


----------



## Ria (Dec 12, 2008)

not yet!


TNP loves some part of Madonna..?

Think about the reply... there's somethin for everyone?? xxx

I love her xxx


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

True! I think she is in great shape and very talented

tnp wishes she could take a vacation soon


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 13, 2008)

true, and I will fly to Hamburg on wednesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










TNP is freezing


----------



## Just_me (Dec 13, 2008)

false
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP wants a diamond ring for christmas


----------



## Moxy (Dec 13, 2008)

TRUE!!! Heehee hey, everybody can dream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP hates cleaning the toilet lol. Grrrr.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 13, 2008)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is a smoker


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 13, 2008)

False

tnp has wanted to bind, torture and kill their ex boyfriend at one point?


----------



## kimmy (Dec 13, 2008)

TRUE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm going to hell, who's comin' with me?!

tnp likes cookies ALOT.


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 13, 2008)

I guess I'm goin' with you!

False- However, I do love cupcakes a lot..

tnp hates buying online


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 13, 2008)

False - Love it

tnp is going to or watching  a sporting event this weekend


----------



## Susanne (Dec 13, 2008)

False. 

TNP loves pink blush.


----------



## oldergirlbeauty (Dec 13, 2008)

False - I am def a peachy girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wonder if TNP bites their nails?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 13, 2008)

False - Get them done every 2 weeks

tnp loves to keep her tootsies polished with bright colors


----------



## Just_me (Dec 13, 2008)

absolutely  true!!!!

TNP likes chocolate covered strawberries


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

False - I don't eat chocolate..but love strawberries

tnp loves wearing scarfs in the winter


----------



## SuSana (Dec 14, 2008)

true.             (hola tish)

tnp is done christmas shopping.


----------



## christinakate (Dec 14, 2008)

False, I MUST FINISH.

TNP has an unorganized makeup collection.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

False...all neat and tidy   (Holla Back SuSana) 

tnp has so many house chores she needs to take care of


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 14, 2008)

True, does anyone else do them???!?!

TNP prefers pepsi to coke


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 14, 2008)

False, I dont like both.

TNP cant live without a morning coffee


----------



## Susanne (Dec 14, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a free day today.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 14, 2008)

True.

TNP loves blue eyeshadow


----------



## florabundance (Dec 14, 2008)

False...on other people i do, but not for me 

TNP will be watching a movie today


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

False
tnp is going to do something outside today


----------



## LP_x (Dec 14, 2008)

Kinda true. My fiance and I went shopping and it was an outdoor retail park rather than a mall, if that counts?

TNP has eaten some fruit today.


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 14, 2008)

True- I had a tangerine as part of my lunch!

tnp likes to cook


----------



## Moxy (Dec 14, 2008)

True, love to cook and I'm great at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm even better at eating though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is not feeling very well


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 14, 2008)

:lol
True, I have a tummy ache!

TNP has collected stuffed animals at some point in their life.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

True

tnp has a bicycle


----------



## Susanne (Dec 14, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I should buy one!

TNP sings in their car.


----------



## Just_me (Dec 14, 2008)

True...and LOUD!!!
TNP
loved highschool..


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 15, 2008)

Yup, yup, yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Loved skool on the whole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearin a green scarf ...


----------



## Susanne (Dec 15, 2008)

False. A white one today.

TNP goes to Starbucks today.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 15, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We don't have Starbucks here yet ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP bot new shoes yesterday ....


----------



## Susanne (Dec 15, 2008)

False.

TNP buys christmas presents today.


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 15, 2008)

False.  I haven't gotten ANY Christmas shopping done.
The next person is studying for finals.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 15, 2008)

False, but I actually have to. My finals are on the end of January 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP hates scented candles


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 15, 2008)

Nope .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP watched the Miss World pageant ...


----------



## florabundance (Dec 15, 2008)

False

TNP has a favourite tea lol


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 15, 2008)

Yup, I loove Iced Lemon Tea ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP could go to sleep ryt now (if the friggin boss would jus disappear!!)


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

True - My Boss is my dh...Leave already so I can go back to bed

tnp loves cream in their coffee


----------



## florabundance (Dec 15, 2008)

nah not really

tnp prefers short manicured nails to long manicured


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 15, 2008)

True

TNP is watching TV


----------



## LP_x (Dec 15, 2008)

False, my fiance is hogging the TV with his Xbox so I'm looking online for some Christmas presents for him.

TNP wore something red today.


----------



## SuSana (Dec 15, 2008)

False.

TNP likes Christmas music.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

True   *waves to SuSana**

tnp has a live Christmas tree


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 15, 2008)

False, it's a fakey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is doing laundry tonight!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

False . But need to bad

tnp made a great dinner tonight


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, my mom did n yup, it was gr8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP feels like goin out (even though they're in office) ....


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

False 

tnp took advantage of the 25% Off Sale at MAC


----------



## ktinagapay (Dec 16, 2008)

false

the next person goes on specktra more than once a day


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 16, 2008)

More than once ??!! No way, am on Specktra the WHOLE DAY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Honest!! I log off only when I leave for home ...

TNP wants a hot chocolate ...


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 16, 2008)

Now that you mention it.. True!

tnp loves dancing to Rihannas songs


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 16, 2008)

Sure ... Any song coz m a dancer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has never been out of their country ... ?


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 16, 2008)

True- I'm scared to death of flying in a plane.

TNP wears false lashes regularly.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 16, 2008)

False ... Never worn falsies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to get their hair colored soon ...


----------



## Susanne (Dec 16, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to christmas shopping today


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope .... (Hey Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

TNP is hungry ...


----------



## SuSana (Dec 16, 2008)

False, it's sleepy time!

TNP likes Tish's avatar.




-hi tish-


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

TRUE!!!! but it's mine LOL  **waves back***

tnp has icey roads like we do today


----------



## GlossyAbby (Dec 16, 2008)

true


tnp loves the color purple


----------



## SuSana (Dec 16, 2008)

True!

TNP is cold!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

True

tnp is going to not buy as much MAC in 2009 as they did in 2008


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 16, 2008)

True. I will try at least.

TNP will enjoy some wine today.


----------



## LP_x (Dec 16, 2008)

False, wine makes me icky.

TNP is poorly today.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

False...My pockets are though

tnp exercised today


----------



## florabundance (Dec 16, 2008)

false..i stayed active though

tnp has finished school/work for xmas


----------



## LP_x (Dec 16, 2008)

False. I wish! I'm working right up until Christmas Eve.

TNP loves hot chocolate.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 16, 2008)

True!

TNP is tidy.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 16, 2008)

True!

TNP loves red e/s.


----------



## LP_x (Dec 16, 2008)

False. Well, not on me at least.

TNP loves red lipstick though!


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello can I start playing too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





True - I love red l/s, but I don't get many opportunities to wear them though.

TNP loves wearing heels.


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 16, 2008)

False, I used to though. I gave up on them a couple of years ago, I wore them for four years everyday and my feet are still busted from heels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes Marie Callendar's frozen pot pies, HAHA.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

False! I prefer Stouffers!

TNP prefers white lights to color lights for Christmas decorations...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 19, 2008)

False ... I like all lights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is havin a busy day ...


----------



## Susanne (Dec 19, 2008)

True!

TNP wears a Dazzleglass today.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 19, 2008)

False .... It's Maybelline Liquid diamonds ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is happy ...


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 19, 2008)

So true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am in Hamburg right now, to visit my Family and my Friends!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Hamburg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP speaks german


----------



## florabundance (Dec 19, 2008)

false - ^^ yagmur, are you turkish? me too! i don't speak it well tho

tnp drinks aniseed tea


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_So true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am in Hamburg right now, to visit my Family and my Friends!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Hamburg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP speaks german_

 
So happy for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back to the game .... False ... Honestly, I rarely drink tea ... I jus hav lemon tea, that too iced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearin a nude gloss ....


----------



## kat_eye (Dec 19, 2008)

kinda true... does Oh Baby! count???

TNP can't wait for Happy Hour


----------



## florabundance (Dec 19, 2008)

falssse.

tnp is sick


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_false - ^^ *yagmur, are you turkish?* me too! i don't speak it well tho

tnp drinks aniseed tea_

 
Yes, I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_*So happy for you*





Back to the game .... False ... Honestly, I rarely drink tea ... I jus hav lemon tea, that too iced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearin a nude gloss ...._

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back to the game... False. I am fortunately healthy!!!

TNP loves bitter chocolate


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh, datz so false for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't like chocolate much .... I know, I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't like sweet stuff much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has been tying up their hair nearly everyday now ...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 20, 2008)

False _ No hair cut off

tnp likes white/clear lights only on their Christmas tree


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 20, 2008)

Coincidence ... ImMagnificent asked a similar Q and I answered it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 False ... I like lights ... All kinds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to get their hair colored ...


----------



## Moxy (Dec 20, 2008)

True, and did it yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got new highlights.

TNP is excited about something special that will happen this weekend.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 20, 2008)

^^^ Hey Moxy *waves*

Oh, I wish ... I mean I'm working today (It's sat'day) .... The only thing exciting happening tom is that am gonna sleep all day long ... Zzzzzzzzzzz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is feelin hot ... Hehe, I mean like you feel cold ....


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 20, 2008)

True, but then again it is forever "summer" in my country. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is looking forward to the new year!


----------



## Tint (Dec 20, 2008)

True! I'll be moving to Florida next year. Whoo, sunny beaches!


TNP has considered shaving their head.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 21, 2008)

Absolutely FALSE!!!I would never do or consider that, I love long Hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has a little sister


----------



## User93 (Dec 21, 2008)

False, I'm the only child

TNP is feeling naughty


----------



## Moxy (Dec 21, 2008)

Hell yeah! My man will be here in 7 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes lemonade.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 21, 2008)

Hehe, just 7 hours left. Lucky Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False, I prefer water or tea.

TNP has no makeup on today.


----------



## christinakate (Dec 21, 2008)

True, haha at the moment at least.

TNP has some last minute xmas shopping to do.


----------



## User93 (Dec 21, 2008)

True, just lipbalm... Its sunday and Im studing at home.

[offtopicblahblah] Moxy, when I was writing the previous post, after posting I thought about your signature and thought it would be actually funny if you replied to it! Congrats girl!!![/offtopicblahblah]

TNP is a party girl


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 21, 2008)

False!!! Not at all.

TNP loves her Family


----------



## User93 (Dec 21, 2008)

Absolutely true, though they do act weird sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has ever won any worthful prize


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 21, 2008)

False! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is feeling tired.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 21, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a pet


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 21, 2008)

False.

TNP is a bathroom singer.


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Dec 21, 2008)

False.

TNP loves Pringles.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 21, 2008)

False, I dont like Chips at all...

TNP is super exited about Hello Kitty (like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## User93 (Dec 21, 2008)

True!!! Thats the collection im the most excited about, and im saving up! (well, I'd better be)

TNP experienses insomnia


----------



## MissResha (Dec 21, 2008)

true...maybe once a week, i can't sleep at all. thank god for benedryl


TNP cant cook


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 21, 2008)

True.

TNP has a sweet tooth.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 21, 2008)

True, I love sweets.

TNP is romantic


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 21, 2008)

True (typical Piscean)

TNP is into astrology


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 22, 2008)

False, I don't follow astrology at all 


TNP has a phobia of something very strange....(post what it is if it's true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## SuSana (Dec 22, 2008)

False.

TNP still has presents to wrap.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 22, 2008)

False ... Done wid the presents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is in a cheerful mood


----------



## Chanda_D (Dec 22, 2008)

False!  I need to go to sleep and I'm wide awake!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has yet to make a New Year's resolution.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 22, 2008)

True but, am not gonna make any ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP's fave color is red ? (Mine is not)


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 22, 2008)

False.

TNP is due for a hair cut/style soon.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 22, 2008)

Kinda true falsish ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does hair color count ?

TNP is gettin busy ...


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Kinda true falsish ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Does hair color count ?*

TNP is gettin busy ..._

 
Yes it does. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back to the game.. False, I'm still in the midst of my school vacation.

TNP does not have perfect eyesight (this is to comfort myself because I'm stuck in glasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yay for my hair coloring spirit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I so don't have a perfect eye sight girl ... I might've had it till I was like 9 or something ... I have major thick glasses (which I don't actually use other than in the night or early morn) ... I wear lenses .... So, hope you feel gud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing a pink scarf ... (I am!)


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 22, 2008)

Aww thanks yeah it made me feel better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have lenses too, but I have hella sensitive eyes, so I reserve them for special occasions.

False - I do not have any pink scarf, even if I were wearing one.

TNP's favorite fruit is the watermelon.


----------



## colormepretty (Dec 22, 2008)

TRUE, it's one of my favorite fruits!

The next person thinks Chris Brown is sexy.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 22, 2008)

Who is Chris Brown?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP has bought all christmas presents.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 22, 2008)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungry.. again ..but doesn't know what she/he should eat.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 22, 2008)

True. As always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I still have Nutella with bread!!

TNP wants a coffee as well although it is late.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 22, 2008)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I couldn't sleep later if I would drink some coffee now.

TNP bought nothing from Chill yet.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 22, 2008)

True! Not released here yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves yellow e/s.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 22, 2008)

Hmm.. kinda.. true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves blue e/s.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 22, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is in love with someone


----------



## Susanne (Dec 22, 2008)

True!

TNP is happy.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 22, 2008)

TNP is traveling for the holidays.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 22, 2008)

False.

TNP meets the family during christmas.


----------



## User93 (Dec 22, 2008)

True!

TNP got drunk in the last 3 days


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 22, 2008)

False 

TNP loves red lipstick


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 22, 2008)

True.

TNP wears socks to bed.


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 22, 2008)

False.

TNP has a tattoo.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 22, 2008)

True.


TNP cannot wait til the next season of Project Runway


----------



## hello_my_apple (Dec 22, 2008)

True.

TNP re-gifts unwanted christmas presents.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 23, 2008)

False.

TNP prefers males/females with darker hair as opposed to blonde.


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 23, 2008)

True/False. I guess it depends on other aspects as well, I don't judge solely by hair color.

TNP can speak more than one language.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 23, 2008)

False.


TNP loves 80s music.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 23, 2008)

Depends, but mostly yea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP had a home-manicure yesterday


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 23, 2008)

False.

TNP is on a diet.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 23, 2008)

False ... (And I lost 15 pounds!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is havin a headache ...


----------



## colormepretty (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Who is Chris Brown?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP has bought all christmas presents._

 
he's a sexy 6'1" R&B/Pop Singer, who is rumored to be dating Rihanna now


----------



## colormepretty (Dec 23, 2008)

TRUE! Having a headache today! (cos' of my dad, we were arguing earlier today. ugh. but i love him regardless!)

ANYWAY!!

The NEXT person wants to visit Asia!


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_*False ... (And I lost 15 pounds!!*) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is havin a headache ..._

 
Wow you lucky girl! No diet yet still lost 15 pounds? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Back to the game.. True (been staring at the computer screen for too long) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is yearning for a MAC fix soon (I sure am!).


----------



## colormepretty (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_True. As always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I still have Nutella with bread!!

TNP wants a coffee as well although it is late._

 
I LOVEEEE NUTELLA! but i prefer toasting my bread and let Nutella melt in its glory of oogeyness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YUMMY. lol.


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormepretty* 

 
_TRUE! Having a headache today! (cos' of my dad, we were arguing earlier today. ugh. but i love him regardless!)

ANYWAY!!

*The NEXT person wants to visit Asia!*



_

 
Opps sorry I didn't see your post! True - I live in Asia but I'll still like to visit other parts of Asia.

TNP is yearning for a MAC fix soon.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 23, 2008)

Umm ... Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  TNP is wearin a light pink nail color ...


----------



## Susanne (Dec 23, 2008)

False.

TNP had pasta for lunch.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 23, 2008)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has to cook something today for the dinner tomorrow.


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 23, 2008)

False.

TNP cannot believe that yet another year is going to be over soooo quickly.


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 23, 2008)

True!!

TNP  hates rollercoasters..


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sort of true - I have a love/hate relationship with these theme park rides; I'm scared to death of them yet they are thrilling (I'll sit in there and close my eyes right from the start lol).

TNP is, um, religious?


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 23, 2008)

False.


TNP loves to wear black


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 24, 2008)

Not exactly ... Depends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP wishes today was a hol


----------



## User93 (Dec 24, 2008)

True, I keep wishing every day!

TNP owns a lot of lingerie


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 24, 2008)

False.



TNP has an animal other than a cat or dog


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 24, 2008)

True, I have a wonderful Bearded Dragon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves "Jelly Bellys"...


----------



## rachaelt98 (Dec 24, 2008)

So true! 

tnp has worked in some form of adult entertainment.


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Dec 24, 2008)

False, hehe!

TNP is ready for a change in their life! Hurrah 2009?


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 24, 2008)

True. I hope ever year is some kind of change, for the better of course!


TNP is in LOVE


----------



## florabundance (Dec 24, 2008)

falsse..but i wanna be

tnp has a favourite disney movie


----------



## rachaelt98 (Dec 24, 2008)

False I love ALL if the princess movies can't choose just one.

Tnp can say they sell coke for a living (lol I sell Coca-Cola).


----------



## colormepretty (Dec 24, 2008)

TRUE..but if i was still in high school >_< So, that's a FALSE now since i'm all grown and stuff ;p I almost thought it was a diff type of "coke" if ya know what i mean ;p

TNP loves to drink Kool-Aid and Crystal Lite! (lol)


----------



## munchkin78 (Dec 25, 2008)

True...I love Crystal Lite!

TNP ate too much during Christmas!


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 25, 2008)

False. I didn't celebrate Christmas, but my stomach isn't feeling too well this few days, so I haven't been eating a lot at all. Sigh.

TNP has bought something from the Dame Edna collection.


----------



## munchkin78 (Dec 25, 2008)

True.  I ordered a lippie, l/s, wisteria trio & 1 of the powders.  I can't wait to get them.  

TNP is has some exciting plans for New Years Eve!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 26, 2008)

False .... No plans still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP's eyes are burning ....


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 26, 2008)

False. I just bought a new macbook (which I'm using now), how can my eyes be burning from looking at such a beauty? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had a weird dream/experience yesterday.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 26, 2008)

O man, bingo! I did .... I got a wack-job turn me into a complete freak, she weird-coloured my hair!! Now, m goin back tom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Nickelback ....


----------



## colormepretty (Dec 26, 2008)

I love some songs from Nickelback! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But they're one of my favorite bands.

TNP wants to be in love <3


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2008)

False! I already am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had a wonderful christmas.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 27, 2008)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves red lipstick.


----------



## Brittni (Dec 27, 2008)

False. I don't love it but I don't hate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs to brush their teeth!


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 27, 2008)

True - I just had my dinner, and I'll need to brush my teeth soon.

TNP is not feeling too well today.


----------



## florabundance (Dec 27, 2008)

False, I'm ok.

TNP is wearing nail polish?


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 27, 2008)

True.

TNP loves orange juice


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2008)

True.

TNP stays at home tonight.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 27, 2008)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes marzipan.


----------



## colormepretty (Dec 27, 2008)

It's nice and sweet, but i'm not too fond of it! 

TNP loves Chocolate! (a big fan of it, btw! ;p)


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2008)

TNP loves potatoe salad.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 27, 2008)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Schnitzel!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2008)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Raclette.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 27, 2008)

True!

TNP loves her/his Teal p/g.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2008)

So true!!

TNP loves smokey eyes!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 27, 2008)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Teal and Old Gold p/g together.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2008)

*hug* True! Try it!

TNP is watching the news.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 27, 2008)

Hmm false.. the Simpsons do not count.. right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*hug* I will try it! The real Teal p/g is on my list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP bought more pigments than eyeshadows lately.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2008)

hmm... I don't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What about palettes?? 

TNP is excited about the new yellow Dazzleglass!


----------



## florabundance (Dec 27, 2008)

False, the only pigment I own is Vanilla lol!

TNP has been/will be sales shopping


----------



## SuSana (Dec 27, 2008)

True, I'm trying to find a flat iron on sale.

TNP likes Beyonce.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 27, 2008)

true...most of the time. some of her songs annoy me, though.

tnp got what they wanted for christmas.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2008)

True.

TNP has vacations.


----------



## SuSana (Dec 27, 2008)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has more than 10 dresses.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2008)

False.

TNP is tired.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 27, 2008)

True!

TNP is thirsty.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 27, 2008)

False.

TNP loves inline skating


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 28, 2008)

False - I can't skate!

TNP likes furry animals.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 28, 2008)

True- Loves furry!!!

TNP Would take sex over make up.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 29, 2008)

Ummm ... Well, depends on who the dude in Q is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice Q Ohnna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a growlin stomach .... Hehehe ....


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 29, 2008)

False.

TNP's throat isn't feeling too good.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 30, 2008)

False .. It's good now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearin a pink sweater


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

False -- A pink robe though

tnp is getting their hair trimmed this week


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 30, 2008)

False ... But, I did get it coloured this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is thinkin of a macaroni salad (Gosh, my stomach is growlin now!!)


----------



## Brittni (Dec 30, 2008)

False. But maybe true? Since I read it, and now am typing about it, must have thought about it... not that I want it... haha

TNP has over 10 OJ of pigments.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

True

tnp should be in bed but is not  sleepy


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh I wish .. False though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am in office

TNP has a new year plan ?


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 30, 2008)

True. Be together with my Family and eat a lot of yummy turkish food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has pink walls in her bedroom


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, close ... They're purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 M a purple lover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is collecting recipes for tomorrow's special dinner


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 30, 2008)

False.

TNP is feeling dizzy (I am, but I don't know why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## VIC MAC (Dec 30, 2008)

FALSE ;-)

The next person has stolen some makeup......???


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 30, 2008)

False - I love makeup but I wouldn't risk stealing it.

TNP loves spicy food.


----------



## rachaelt98 (Dec 30, 2008)

True! I looove spicy food.

The next person loves Popeye's chicken


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 30, 2008)

lol I've never even heard of that. Some kind of fast food shop? =S

TNP has chores to do..


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 30, 2008)

True - but I'm so lazy that I keep delaying them. Haha.

TNP thinks Mcdonald's has the best fries ever.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 30, 2008)

False, I don't like Fries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP loves Fruits


----------



## macfan1966 (Dec 30, 2008)

True.

TNP has never been kissed.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Dec 30, 2008)

false 

TNP has kissed a girl and liked it


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 30, 2008)

lol false (love that song though)

tnp gets scared very easily..


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 30, 2008)

True - I'm very paranoid and worry excessively.

TNP prefers big dogs to small dogs.


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 30, 2008)

So True! (small yappy dogs annoy me)

tnp gets angry easily


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 30, 2008)

True.

TNP has a Crock Pot (or slow cooker) and loves it!


----------



## Tudor Rose (Dec 31, 2008)

False. I'm not a great cook. 

TNP has a Lucky Charms addiction


----------



## Laurie (Dec 31, 2008)

False: I'm more of a frosted flakes kinda gal.

TNP has been on the computer for more than 5 hours straight..


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 31, 2008)

False ... But, now am gonna be coz m at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a low cold threshold .... *Sniff*


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 31, 2008)

So true! For that reason, I always carry a cardigan or shawl around with me, and I'm almost never in sleeveless shirts. I can't stand the cold (even air-con cold) at all!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is feeling happy.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 31, 2008)

True ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has an upset stomach ...


----------



## rachaelt98 (Dec 31, 2008)

False!

Tnp will have amaretto slushies tonight.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 31, 2008)

False. 

TNP loves Martini.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Hmm.. I never had a Martini so.. false? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves the bottles of Absolut Vodka.


----------



## rachaelt98 (Dec 31, 2008)

True i bought a liter last night

Tnp likes pomegrante martinis


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 31, 2008)

False - why all this talk about alcohol? Haha.

TNP loves chicken meat.


----------



## Brittni (Jan 1, 2009)

True. 

What's wrong with alcohol talk?

TNP has had a Jager Bomb!


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_True. 

What's wrong with alcohol talk?

TNP has had a Jager Bomb!_

 
Nope there's nothing wrong with it. But it went from random questions to consecutive posts asking alcohol related questions, that's why I mentioned it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Back to the game. False.

TNP likes beer.


----------



## bleedingbeauty (Jan 1, 2009)

TRUE.

The next person wishes they were a vampire.


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 1, 2009)

False - I don't really fancy vampires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves to sms.


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 1, 2009)

False

tnp was alone on new years


----------



## Malena (Jan 1, 2009)

false - i partied with my BF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP still has a hang over from last night


----------



## NicksWifey (Jan 1, 2009)

False, I barely finished my drink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is REALLY happy Specktra is back up!


----------



## luckycharms (Jan 1, 2009)

false - i can't consume liquor lately because i'm still breastfeeding. But i miss drinking 'til dawn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP wishes she can travel to Paris or New York someday


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 1, 2009)

True.  I have been to New York (would love to go back) and would love to go to Paris.

TNP is missing someone that they love.


----------



## luckycharms (Jan 1, 2009)

True- miss my family back home
TNP is heartbroken


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 1, 2009)

True to some extent..

Tnp loves winter


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 1, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp likes Michael Bublé


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 1, 2009)

False.

TNP (secretly) admires the Pussycat Dolls; I for one am really jealous of them because they're so hottt.


----------



## metoyou123 (Jan 1, 2009)

I love the pussy cat dolls lol wish i looked like them!!

the next person has a hangover .. from new year celebrations!


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 1, 2009)

False

tnp has gone shopping in the last week


----------



## val-x (Jan 1, 2009)

False, been broke so not really lol

TNP is bored.


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 2, 2009)

True - But I'm going shopping really soon, as well as getting my Dame Edna products. So excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has been feeling really tired lately.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 2, 2009)

Noop .... False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had a great time at New Year's


----------



## Susanne (Jan 2, 2009)

True!!

TNP will shop MAC tomorrow.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jan 2, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was cold/flu sick and had to stay in 



TNP got LOTS of smoochin' on New Years at midnight!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 3, 2009)

Nooooooo ... I had no one to kiss! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is feelin lonely ??


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 3, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had nobody to kiss!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is working on Saturday!! (Yea, that's me!)


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 3, 2009)

True.  I just have a few things to catch up on so I won't have to work a whole day luckily.

TNP got paid today!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 3, 2009)

Sry about the multiple posts there ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False ... We get ours on 7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has been let down by a friend!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 3, 2009)

False, I think I was the friend who let somebody down. My excuse - i was too busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is sad


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 3, 2009)

False, I am really happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is happily married.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 3, 2009)

Haha ... I'm happy, but not married 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP is dying to get outta office!


----------



## Kiwiberries (Jan 3, 2009)

False because I do not hold an office  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is doing a little shopping today..


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 3, 2009)

False.

TNP prefers tea to coffee...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 3, 2009)

False.

TNP is happy that Moxy is back!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 3, 2009)

Once I worked out who TNP was, true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next poster has been to the ballet.


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 3, 2009)

False, but I would love to!

TNP loves washing make up brushes (lol?)


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 3, 2009)

London ballet evening?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True - I wash my brushes a lot.

TNP likes spicy food


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 3, 2009)

True!

TNP is tired.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_
TNP is happy that Moxy is back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
You're too cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True. so tired, but cant sleep.

TNP likes marmalade/jam on toast.


----------



## TJgirl (Jan 3, 2009)

TRUE..in particular strawberry jam YUM

The next person bites their nails...


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 4, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves to do a jigsaw...


----------



## Moxy (Jan 4, 2009)

True! I love jigsaws 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is busy with all kinds of projects today.


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 4, 2009)

I have to learn for my Exams. But I don't want to learn... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is homesick...


----------



## Moxy (Jan 4, 2009)

True, he IS my home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And i need to study for my exams too, so we gotta be strong togther girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes chocolate pudding.


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_True, he IS my home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*And i need to study for my exams too, so we gotta be strong togther girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

TNP likes chocolate pudding._

 
True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really have to learn, becuase my exams are in about 3 weeks. But specktra is so much more interesting, than my university stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But true, we have to be strong together sweety 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a red/pink camera...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 5, 2009)

False ....

TNP has a bronze lip colour ...


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 5, 2009)

True

TNP got drunk on NYE?


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 5, 2009)

False...

TNP has never been to Turkey...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 5, 2009)

True .... I've never been outta India 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lucky me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP got in touch with an old friend today


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 5, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is sad


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 5, 2009)

No way ... Am jumping about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you sad Yagmur ?

TNP's hi-neck sweater is irritating their neck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yea, am the silliest!!


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_No way ... Am jumping about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you sad Yagmur ?

TNP's hi-neck sweater is irritating their neck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yea, am the silliest!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
False

Yes, I am a little bit sad. Because my vacation is over and I am leaving my Family tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has never visited a PRO-Store ----> like me


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 5, 2009)

False.

TNP walked through the snow today.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 5, 2009)

False ... No snow in Delhi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 for Yagmur .... Cheer up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just read something horrible


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False, I am reading the entries in Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves smoothies...


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 5, 2009)

False.

TNP has spent a lot of money recently.


----------



## luckycharms (Jan 5, 2009)

TRUE !
TNP has been blogging lately


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 5, 2009)

False - I don't blog.

TNP feels a bout of cold/flu coming on.


----------



## LP_x (Jan 5, 2009)

True, it's been lingering since Christmas. Just come and go already!

TNP is working tomorrow.


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_True, it's been lingering since Christmas. Just come and go already!

TNP is working tomorrow._

 
Aww, I hope you get better soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False - I just started my school term.

TNP is loving their nail color! (I'm admiring my newly painted Varicose Violet nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 6, 2009)

Sure am ... It's gorgeous n sparkly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP got a free toy!!


----------



## metoyou123 (Jan 7, 2009)

no didnt get no free toy!!!  

maybee next time i will lol

TNP .. is going on holiday tomorro


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 8, 2009)

False.

TNP likes to eat.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 8, 2009)

Very true, sadly!   I eat too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP likes red wine


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 8, 2009)

False, I don't like wine at all.

TNP loves horror movies...


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 8, 2009)

True! Although they scare the crap out of me and I spend half the time covering my eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP feels guilty about still wanting to spend money on MAC during the recession.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 13, 2009)

False ... 

TNP is oh-so-relaxed


----------



## Susanne (Jan 13, 2009)

False. Busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wears e/s from Chill today.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 13, 2009)

False ... No e/s day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just had a fruit


----------



## Susanne (Jan 13, 2009)

False.

TNP is tired of winter.


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 13, 2009)

False - I wish I had winter, I've never experienced it nor seen snow before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is feeling hungry.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 13, 2009)

False. Not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP reads Glamour.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 13, 2009)

False. Not anymore. MAC is eating the money for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP enjoys some coffee.


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 13, 2009)

False. I am sick and drinking water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves the Kitty Kouture Collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but will maybe pass it because its so expensive


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 13, 2009)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am even skipping the Dazzleglasses of it too.

Get well soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP is waiting for something to arrive in the mail.


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 13, 2009)

False, not waiting for something...

I think I will pass it, too, its way to expensive!!! But I love, love, love the packaging of the Compact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants some chocolate


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 13, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. so true!

TNP bought nothing from BBR yet.


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 13, 2009)

True

TNP is at work/school/university right now


----------



## Susanne (Jan 13, 2009)

False. At home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants the new yellow Dazzleglass.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 13, 2009)

TRUE!!! It's so pretty. Yum.

TNP likes to wear a ponytail.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 13, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes prosecco.


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 13, 2009)

False.

TNP loves "Grey's Anatomy"


----------



## banshee (Jan 14, 2009)

False. Gossip Girl the one for me =P

TNP likes S'mores!


----------



## banshee (Jan 14, 2009)

False. I like Gossip Girl =P

TNP likes scented candles.


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 14, 2009)

False - I never fancied scented candles.

To the ladies above chatting about the Kitty Kouture collection, yes I absolutely adore the packaging but the price is just effing ridiculous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is feeling restless.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 14, 2009)

Umm .. kinda true ...

TNP just bought a platinum ring ....


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 14, 2009)

False - I'm not that rich, and even if I were, I would rather spend the money on MAC and whatnot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is having/has had (pardon me, I don't know what time zone TNP is in) a bad hair day.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 15, 2009)

False ... Infact, it's perfect today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a tooth-ache


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 15, 2009)

False.

TNP needs a haircut soon.


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 15, 2009)

True

TNP loves garlic in food...


----------



## colormepretty (Jan 15, 2009)

True! the flavor is amazing, delicieux tres magnifique! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing/has worn braces.


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 15, 2009)

True - I've worn it.

TNP is good at a sport.


----------



## Prinsesa (Jan 16, 2009)

False. I have asthma lol I can't tolerate long walks/running etc.

TNP loves the movie "Harold & Humar: Guantanamo Bay"


----------



## Susanne (Jan 16, 2009)

False.

TNP loves Chinese food.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 16, 2009)

TRUEEEE! MMMMM my favourite food ever!!

TNP likes to stay up late.


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes ofcoarse im a newlywed!
TNP Wants to go to Europe?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 16, 2009)

True to staying up late.. false to Europe because I live in Europe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP isn't feeling that good today.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 16, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves bright makeup.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 16, 2009)

True!

TNP loves blue eyeshadows.


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 16, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves pink lipsticks...


----------



## Susanne (Jan 16, 2009)

True. But even more pink lipglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP can't wait for spring.


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 16, 2009)

True, so many great collections in spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has purchased fake MAC from ebay...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 17, 2009)

Heehaa ... Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is in a superb mood today


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 17, 2009)

False.

TNP likes to sing.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 17, 2009)

True ... Singers like singing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs a hug ??!!


----------



## colormepretty (Jan 17, 2009)

TRUE *tear* been having a rough week ;(

TNP loves gold bamboo earrings and accessories.


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormepretty* 

 
_TRUE *tear* been having a rough week ;(

TNP loves gold bamboo earrings and accessories._

 
Aww. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







False.

TNP currently has dyed hair.


----------



## TexasBelle (Jan 17, 2009)

True! (Dyed red)

TNP currently has permed hair.


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 17, 2009)

False.

TNP currently has dry skin on the limbs.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 17, 2009)

False .... 

TNP just doesn't know what to do!


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 17, 2009)

True

TNP loves fast food


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 17, 2009)

False. I like it sometimes tough.

TNP is eating chocolate right now.


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 17, 2009)

False, I have no chocolate at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is stressed


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 18, 2009)

False - Not feeling particularly stressed now.

TNP is in need of cash.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 18, 2009)

True - not working at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes food with lots of chilli in it


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh dear, I hope you get a job soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Partially true - I love it but I tend to avoid them as much as possible nowadays, because I heard that it's not good for the throat and I want to sing well.

TNP needs to get a new handphone.


----------



## florabundance (Jan 18, 2009)

Handphone = Mobile phone right? False if so, mine is kinda new.

TNP is into high fashion


----------



## Susanne (Jan 18, 2009)

False.

TNP loves pink blush.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 18, 2009)

True!

TNP has to buy every new pink MAC blush.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 18, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Sheertone Shimmer Blushes.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 18, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves gnocchi.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 18, 2009)

True!

TNP loves cheese.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 18, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP would like to press some pigments.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 18, 2009)

True.

TNP can't wait for the new Grand Duos blushes!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 18, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungry now.


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 18, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has no makeup on today...


----------



## dangerdana (Jan 18, 2009)

True (There is a Blizzard outside and it's a Sunday!)

TNP wants to see "He's just not that into you." when it comes out.


----------



## AmberLilith (Jan 18, 2009)

False. Haven't even heard of it. Doesn't really sound like my sort of thing.

TNP has a gig coming up soon


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 20, 2009)

False.

TNP is reading the Twilight series.  I can't believe how good these books are!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 20, 2009)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wears red lips today.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 20, 2009)

False ... Honestly, I haven't yet tried Red lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing a new jacket today ...


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 20, 2009)

False.  I am wearing my old winter coat because it is freezing tonight not to mention REALLY foggy!

TNP has the day off tomorrow.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh, I wish! False though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lucky you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is pissed about something ...


----------



## SuSana (Jan 20, 2009)

False.

TNP is going to watch the Inauguration.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 20, 2009)

False ...

TNP is wearing heels today ..


----------



## AmberLilith (Jan 20, 2009)

False -big boots!

TNP is in the middle of reading a book -and which one?


----------



## Moxy (Jan 20, 2009)

True, Perfume, the story of a murderer by Patrick Suskind.

TNP removes all of their make up every evening!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 20, 2009)

true - i'm nearly finsished reading breaking dawn - the last in the twilight series. freaking loving it!!

the next poster is going on holiday somewhere exciting this year...


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 20, 2009)

True and False. I am reading/studying  my psychology documents from university. I have my Exam tomorrow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP speaks more than two languages...


----------



## AmberLilith (Jan 20, 2009)

False.... English, a-level standard French, that's all. I'd like to learn Spanish

TNP is learning a language at the moment...


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 20, 2009)

True.  I speak English & Spanish fluently, and I'm currently studying Russian.  

TNP eats ice cream in the winter.


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 21, 2009)

true! it's the only time i like ice cream!

tnp loves animals....


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 21, 2009)

False ...

TNP has to wear glasses today


----------



## Susanne (Jan 21, 2009)

True. I wear glasses at school.

TNP has a cold.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 21, 2009)

False ...

TNP is wearing a greenish nail colour


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 21, 2009)

greenish nail colour? False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is happy today


----------



## florabundance (Jan 21, 2009)

true

TNP can sing?


----------



## SuSana (Jan 21, 2009)

False.

TNP is having a great day.


----------



## AmberLilith (Jan 21, 2009)

False. Nothing too bad, but certainly not great!

TNP is having Italian food for dinner.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 21, 2009)

False - had roast chicken with mange touts and sprouts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes to ice skate


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 22, 2009)

False ... D-uh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's cause I don't know how to ice skate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing a bronze lip colour/ gloss


----------



## Susanne (Jan 22, 2009)

False. A pink Tendertone today.

TNP has a white cardigan.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 22, 2009)

False ... 

TNP's social life has become NULL


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 22, 2009)

Not exactly null but not where it should be, give me a couple days!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP would rather a footrub over a toesucking???


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 22, 2009)

True ...

TNP is sad about something ...


----------



## Susanne (Jan 22, 2009)

True.

TNP ate pasta today.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 22, 2009)

False. Pizza! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP rethinks her/his lists for upcoming collections.


----------



## SuSana (Jan 22, 2009)

True.

TNP likes shrimp.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes

TNP likes to bake cookies and decorate them


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 22, 2009)

False - I can't bake or cook. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP surfs Specktra while she's at school/work.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 23, 2009)

Of course I do .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heck, that's what I'm doing right now!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing their hair down today ...


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 23, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is owner of a MAC PRO Card...


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 23, 2009)

False - No MAC Pro in my country (I think).

TNP has no appetite recently.


----------



## AmberLilith (Jan 23, 2009)

False

TNP is having a takeaway sometime this week.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 24, 2009)

True - University starts back for me on Monday!! . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person has a red wall in their house.


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 24, 2009)

False.

TNP loves smelling their lovely vanilla scented MAC lip stuff.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 25, 2009)

True love vanilla

TNP wears colored polish on their toes but not on the fingers


----------



## choozen1ne (Jan 25, 2009)

Fasle - My toe nail and finger nails are painted 24-7 365 i am actually waiting for my base coat to dry while I am posting this TNP is planning a much needed vacation


----------



## Lapis (Jan 25, 2009)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




won't happen for a couple months but I don't care

tnp loves cats


----------



## Laurie (Jan 25, 2009)

No no no no NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


TNP thinks Britney Spears is awesome!


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 25, 2009)

True - Stupid K-Fed ruining her career, I'm so glad she's back now!

TNP is counting down to something.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 26, 2009)

Lots of things actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is having an awesome time


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 26, 2009)

False, i'm eating more than usual lately...>.< not good

TNP should be sleeping and is not


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 26, 2009)

False. Its 1:51am-this is early,lol.

TNP wishes it were spring already!


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 26, 2009)

False - I have no seasons here.

TNP is facing a tremendous pile of workload.


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Jan 26, 2009)

False - right now things are quiet (see how long that lasts!) lol!

The next person has seen Twilight, the movie and loved it!


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 26, 2009)

False.

TNP is feeling tired right now.


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 26, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP favorite colour is PINK


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 26, 2009)

True

TNP has at least one animal in their house


----------



## Moxy (Jan 26, 2009)

True, my cat and me. Two. A cat and a monkey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves earrings.


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 26, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Italian Food


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 26, 2009)

True- how can I not considering I'm Italian and the boyfriend is 100% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP goes shopping once a week for new make up


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 26, 2009)

TRUE....when u work in the cosmetics department, u shop while u work haha

TNP has farted and blamed it on someone else before


----------



## Susanne (Jan 26, 2009)

False!!


TNP is waiting for spring


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 26, 2009)

True, waiting... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has more than 15 Pigments...


----------



## Moxy (Jan 26, 2009)

False, I have 2 full jars and 4 samples.

TNP loves FRIENDS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_has farted and blamed it on someone else before_


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 26, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_False, I have 2 full jars and 4 samples._

 
Moxy you neeeeed more Pigments!!! Go and get some girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Escadas Summer Fragrances...


----------



## Laurie (Jan 26, 2009)

True.

TNP is a doctor.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 26, 2009)

Nearly true but not quite.  I started medical school but had to give up because of funding problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes ice skating


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 27, 2009)

False - Can't skate or rollerblade.

TNP can play a musical instrument.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 27, 2009)

True ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing new sneakers today


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 27, 2009)

False.

TNP is wearing a dress today.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 27, 2009)

False, way to cold out in these New England winters to be wearing those!!

TNP likes playing video games


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 27, 2009)

False.

TNP wears house slippers.


----------



## ktinagapay (Jan 28, 2009)

NO i wish i was =( Its soo cold right now. 

TNP will now check out my first tutorial =) lol common its my first one!


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 28, 2009)

True, I will check out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves pretzel sticks...


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 28, 2009)

False.

TNP is a good cook.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 28, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has e/s Bitter.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 28, 2009)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is tired.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 28, 2009)

True!

TNP loves brushes.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 28, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves stickers!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmm .... Yup, kinda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is taking a day off of work this week


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 29, 2009)

False.

TNP needs to redo their nail polish soon.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 29, 2009)

Was thinking about it ... So, true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is having lunch


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 29, 2009)

False.

TNP loves watching foreign movies.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 30, 2009)

Umm .. I didn't really get what Foreign movies would mean exactly ... Foreign language ? Then, nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP doesn't booze/ drink


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 30, 2009)

True, kind of. I drink occasionally? 

TNP loves Kelly Clarksons new single!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 30, 2009)

I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 But, just heard a couple of lines on tv .. I don't even remember the title now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP HATES smoke ...


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 30, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Donuts


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey Yagmur, how have you been ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is trying desperately to make some plans for Saturday


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 30, 2009)

False, I have a plan for Saturday -  have to study for university 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you, I am fine. How are you doing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves to play Super Nintendo (yeah, I know, really, really oldschool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 30, 2009)

True .. I love gaming, no matter what kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Yagmur - I am good too ... Study on Saturday!! Sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP is wearing cute flat shoes today


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 30, 2009)

False, I am at home, so I have no shoes on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, it really sucks. But on Wednesdas it's over and I have finally semester break 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP loves Harry Potter books and movies...


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 30, 2009)

true. well i WAS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's past midnight now!

tnp big toes are shorter than the one next to it


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh, that's bull's eye!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though, it's only on the right foot ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is checking out some FOTD's


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 30, 2009)

True, I always check out the FOTD's -> Super Inspiration. And it's really fun to post your own FOTD's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is exited about all the great upcoming Limited Editions...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 30, 2009)

Hehe ... Excited, an understatement!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to go home right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Its 2.40pm here and am at work ...)


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 30, 2009)

False, I am at Home right now. 
How long do you have to work? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants good weather...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, truish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's stuffy inside our office right now even though it's winter time!

@Yagmur - 3 and a half more hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs to get their brows done


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 30, 2009)

Nope, I have done my brows yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 time will fly away, with specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungry...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh no ... Just had lunch .... So full now ... I'm looking at the watch every 5 secs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP might just shop tomorrow


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 30, 2009)

False. I did buy my Royal Tour trio today though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is feeling lonely.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 30, 2009)

True.

TNP loves to make desserts.


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 30, 2009)

True, love to make Tiramisu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is freezing


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Jan 30, 2009)

True

TNP is going out tonight.


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 31, 2009)

false! i'm too tired!

tnp considers herself a "bad girl" (or boy) meow! ;P


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 31, 2009)

False. I don't see myself as good or bad, that would be too extreme. I'm just me, with a good mixture of both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP hates sour foods.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 31, 2009)

False - I love a really hot and really sour hot & sour soup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is a good cook


----------



## Moxy (Jan 31, 2009)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP often experiences heartburn.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 31, 2009)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is freezing.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 31, 2009)

False. Not today.

TNP loves the new Cremesheen glasses.


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 31, 2009)

True, I have seen them today and they look GREAT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP got a present today...


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 1, 2009)

False, I'll be getting make up as a present later in the week though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had an awesome breakfast this morning


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 1, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has some Coastal Scents stuff...


----------



## Moxy (Feb 1, 2009)

True, the 88 shimmer palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP  loves musicals.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 1, 2009)

Uh uh. No wayyy...

TNP watches Gossip Girl!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 2, 2009)

False - I don't even know what it is!

TNP has been playing in the snow


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 2, 2009)

False .. Doesn't snow here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing blue e/s


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2009)

False. No makeup today.

TNP loves muffins.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 2, 2009)

True, true, true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP just sneezed a lottt


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 2, 2009)

False.

TNP's hair is feeling greesy.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2009)

False.

TNP needs to wash their car.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 2, 2009)

True! But I do it daily anyhow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP freezes again.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 2, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves listening Radio Drama...


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 3, 2009)

False.

TNP has weird food cravings.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 3, 2009)

False ...

TNP cut their hand


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 3, 2009)

False.

TNP has a different nail color for their hands and feet.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 3, 2009)

True

TNP drinks a lot of water ...


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 3, 2009)

False.

TNP is having aches.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 3, 2009)

Nope, thank God I have no aches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP hates smoke


----------



## Moxy (Feb 3, 2009)

True, smoke, smoking, everything connected with it.

TNP is preparing something to eat as we speak.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 3, 2009)

False, not hungry.

Moxy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't you like Barbecue?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Häagen Dasz Icecream


----------



## Moxy (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_
Moxy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't you like Barbecue?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i hate the smoke that comes from the charcoal nevertheless!


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_False, not hungry.

Moxy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't you like Barbecue?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Häagen Dasz Icecream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
False - Not a big fan of ice-cream. I know I'm weird. I don't like chocolates or cakes or pastry or desserts either (and the list goes on).

TNP loves fried chicken wings.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 3, 2009)

False, I don't like chicken wings

TNP's favorite Fruits are Strawberrys...


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 3, 2009)

False.

TNP has square shaped nails.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 3, 2009)

False.

TNP wears golden eyeshadow today...


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 3, 2009)

False.

TNP hates mosquitoes.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 3, 2009)

True, but who likes mosquitoes...

TNP prefers tea to coffee...


----------



## Susanne (Feb 3, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wears something pink.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 3, 2009)

True, pink hello kitty knickers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is allergic to some sort of fruit.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 3, 2009)

False.

TNP loves dresses.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 3, 2009)

false. im not a huge fan but will wear one occasionally.

TNP shares my addiction to diet coke.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 5, 2009)

False - I think the original coke tastes way better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is planning her next MAC haul.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 5, 2009)

False ... The plan has already been put to action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is gonna have chicken momos for lunch


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 5, 2009)

False - What's chicken momos?

TNP likes eating instant noodles.


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 5, 2009)

edit: i'm too slow lol. deleted


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, momos are like dumplings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 False

TNP just burnt their tongue


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_edit: i'm too slow lol. deleted_

 
Aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False.

TNP is annoyed.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 5, 2009)

False ... Are you hun ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing a pink t


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah a little bit, but I'm fine.

False. White today!

TNP has a new zit on the face.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 5, 2009)

False

TNP prefers flats to heels ...


----------



## xsavagex (Feb 5, 2009)

True, i dont wear heels ever

TNP is watching a show about animals right now?


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 5, 2009)

False - How can I be watching when I on Specktra? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs to nap/sleep soon!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 5, 2009)

False. Just woke up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves tulips.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 5, 2009)

True-falsish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I "like" them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP's mood just got a little better


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 5, 2009)

False - it just got a little worse.

TNP owns the apartment they're living in.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 5, 2009)

True

TNP hates counterfeit anything


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 5, 2009)

True.

TNP has hair that is longer than waist-length.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 5, 2009)

false. 


TNP is sick of winter weather, cold and snow.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 6, 2009)

True

TNP is reading a book these days ..


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 6, 2009)

true. 

TNP enjoys watching reruns of full house 

(only because im currently watching it haha)


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

Kinda true ... I'd love to watch FH if they'd just show it somewhere!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is gonna gift lip glosses to someone


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 7, 2009)

False - I wish somebody would gift me the BBR lipglosses though.

TNP is hungry.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 7, 2009)

True, my breakfast is calling my name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to vacation in the next weeks...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, yes, yes, yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yagmur, you're always correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP had/ will have mushrooms ..


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 7, 2009)

False I don't like mushrooms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anvika, where are you going on vacation? 

TNP loves orchids


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

Darn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yagmur, flower names and me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't go together! So, maybe true or false, leme check!

Come to the Bimbo thread girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP hates chocolate


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 7, 2009)

Absolutely FALSE, I LOVE CHOCOLATE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am there, too. I am a woman, I can multi-task 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP can't live without music...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

So true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love you girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... You know me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had 3 litres of water till now


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_So true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love you girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... You know me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








False, it' just 12:21 pm here, so I had just tea and coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Specktra...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

I do, I do, I do ... I just don't know how I was doing without it before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP is wearing no make-up right now ...


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 I do, I do, I do ... *I just don't know how I was doing without it before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*

TNP is wearing no make-up right now ..._

 
True, I love Specktra and I love you people here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True, no make up. But I have to do my Makeup now, because my Husband and I want to go out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves bright e/s


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your outing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to start their vacation now!!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 7, 2009)

So true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants a coffee and a cupcake now...


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 7, 2009)

Too right I do!

TNP has currently got some type of injury


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

Yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 True ...

TNP had the worst day possible and cried their eyes out (I hope not though!)


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 7, 2009)

False.

Anvika did you had a worse day? *Hope Not* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is on the telephone...


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 7, 2009)

false.

TNP did laundry today.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 7, 2009)

false. i have my servants do it for me. 

TNP likes to eat the sour powder at the bottom of a bag of sour candies.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 8, 2009)

False.

TNP likes to drink guava juice.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 8, 2009)

False ...

TNP is lying down ...


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 8, 2009)

False.

TNP is watching/watched the Grammy's.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2009)

False. Didn't even know they were on... oops!

TNP is getting ready to apartment or house hunt soon...


----------



## Susanne (Feb 9, 2009)

False.

TNP wants to get a tan.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 9, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is wearing pearls today


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 9, 2009)

False - No money for pearls.

TNP is wearing glasses right now.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 9, 2009)

False, have no glasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is lazy today


----------



## Susanne (Feb 9, 2009)

So true. And tired ...

TNP will eat pizza tonight.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 9, 2009)

False, and on any other day I'd add "too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" but onight I'm having piles of Chinese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs a new wallet.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 9, 2009)

hmm... you mean a full wallet then YES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Pasta


----------



## Susanne (Feb 9, 2009)

TRUE!

TNP loves to travel.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 9, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a house pet...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 10, 2009)

False ... No animals for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing a blue necklace


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 10, 2009)

False.

TNP is wearing fake lashes.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 10, 2009)

False.

TNP loves yellow.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 10, 2009)

False - yellow makes me look sallow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has long nails.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 10, 2009)

False.

TNP is watching the news.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 10, 2009)

False - I'm going to bed after this post, it's 2am here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has really dry skin now.


----------



## lara (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_TNP has really dry skin now._

 
False, since I've quit working in 24/7 airconditioning my skin has improved dramatically.

The next person needs a good night of sleep.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 10, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants some chocolate


----------



## Susanne (Feb 10, 2009)

False. I just had a bread with Nutella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves dancing.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 10, 2009)

False, I can't do it LOL

TNP loves Indian food.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 11, 2009)

False.

TNP understands Chinese language.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 11, 2009)

False

TNP is very happy


----------



## kaexbabey (Feb 11, 2009)

false. i'm "ok".

TNP should be sleeping! like me! hahaha


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 11, 2009)

True ... Am at work, but I *should* be sleeping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is carrying/ will carry a black bag today ...


----------



## xsavagex (Feb 11, 2009)

False, Dark brown!

TNP loves crime shows/books


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 11, 2009)

True.

TNP has a headache today...


----------



## xsavagex (Feb 11, 2009)

True! how'd you know!! lol

TNP went out for dinner last night?


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 11, 2009)

False.

TNP loves Inline Skating...


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 11, 2009)

True - see my profile picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves classical music


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 11, 2009)

false. 

TNP needs a nap. (i certainly do!!!!!!)


----------



## x-ivy (Feb 11, 2009)

True

tnp is very shocked by Chris Brrown


----------



## munchkin78 (Feb 11, 2009)

So true!  

TNP is MAC'd out!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 12, 2009)

Ummm ... False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing purple e/s ...


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 12, 2009)

False - not wearing any eye shadow at the moment.

TNP can do the splits (I can't - _yet_!)


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 12, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never tried, not gonna risk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has irritating chipping nail paint


----------



## ri0tdorque (Feb 12, 2009)

Nope ~ my nails are quite icky right now I so need them done.

TNP is bored and looking for inseration


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 12, 2009)

Inseration ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, true that am bored ..

TNP has a salon appointment for Saturday


----------



## Susanne (Feb 12, 2009)

False.

TNP goes swimming today.


----------



## xsavagex (Feb 12, 2009)

False, too cold!

TNP is drinking coke right now?


----------



## Susanne (Feb 12, 2009)

False. Coffee.

TNP loved Neo Sci-Fi.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 12, 2009)

False - not even sure what it is!

TNP has had a professional bra fitting


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 12, 2009)

Noooo .. That's what I was just talking about in the Team boobs thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has some big days coming up


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 12, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP has snow outside....


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 12, 2009)

I wish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, false (for the first time Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

TNP is thinking of donuts


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you, now I am thinking about Donuts. But my Breakfast is calling my Name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'll can sent you some, if you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP' favorite food is Lasagne


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 12, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The first time I had it .. Disaster .. Became the last time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is itching to get outta office


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 12, 2009)

False, I am at Home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Lasagne is one of the best in the World. Come to me to Dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP loves scented Candles


----------



## Moxy (Feb 12, 2009)

True, love them!!

TNP loves bubble baths. If yes, your fave brands.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_
My Lasagne is one of the best in the World. Come to me to Dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I sense I have cooking competition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's compromise and say our lasagnas are the best in the world


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 12, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I don't know the Brand...

Okay, Moxy OUR Lasagnes are the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves IKEA...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 12, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a headache.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 12, 2009)

Trueish, I don't feel very well...

Do you have a headache Jeanette? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves rum truffles...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 12, 2009)

False.. not really. Yes for the headache. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs to drink more water!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 12, 2009)

True, therefore my headache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves licorice


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 12, 2009)

False - What's licorice?

TNP hates growing out her eyebrows, even when it's absolutely necessary to reshape them.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 12, 2009)

True.

TNP has a fave e/s by MAC.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_False -* What's licorice?*

TNP hates growing out her eyebrows, even when it's absolutely necessary to reshape them._

 
Sweets: Liquorice (confectionery) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


True, but not only one: Woodwinked, Parrot, Star Violet, Gorgeous Gold, Beauty Marked.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is tired...


----------



## Susanne (Feb 12, 2009)

True.

TNP wears a green shirt.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 12, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP enjoys some wine!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 12, 2009)

Nope

TNP is collecting MAC Pigments...


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 13, 2009)

False.

TNP wants the Hello Kitty purse mirror.


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 13, 2009)

TRUE! but it is sold out on the site and at my local mac store ='[
TNP is in love with tokidoki


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 13, 2009)

false. i have no clue what that is.

tnp wonders why we are born only to die eventually....


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 13, 2009)

False ... No point wasting time wondering about such things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP's best buddy's birthday today


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 13, 2009)

false.

TNP has a valentine!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

False - never even received a Valentine's card

TNP has been to see a ballet live on stage


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 13, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had donuts yesterday


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Noo!  Trying to lose weight.

TNP can drive a manual (stick shift) car


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 13, 2009)

True-falsish (Half way there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

TNP is about to eat ...


----------



## Moxy (Feb 13, 2009)

True...just dont know what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's noon here.

TNP finds it hard to get out of bed in the morning, even if they had enough sleep.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 13, 2009)

False - I'm more of a morning person.

TNP naps a lot.


----------



## TexasBelle (Feb 13, 2009)

False - I rarely take naps.

TNP enjoys reading mystery novels.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

False, I very rarely read fiction.

TNP is wearing trainers


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 14, 2009)

False - I'm at home now, no need for shoes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has chipped nail polish.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 14, 2009)

Possibly true but it's clear so I'm not too sure!

TNP is a caffeine addict.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 14, 2009)

True.

TNP goes out to dinner tonight.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 14, 2009)

False.

TNP does not like to wear stockings.


----------



## .Ice (Feb 14, 2009)

False... I live in them (during winter lol).

TNP is fed up w/ valentines day!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 14, 2009)

True! I don't like Valentine's Day. I don't need a special Day to show my love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves to eat popcorn in Cinema...


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 14, 2009)

false! movie popcorn is overpriced, i sneak food in ;]
tnp watched the movie coraline!


----------



## Sushi. (Feb 14, 2009)

TRUE! I loved it
tnp has bought products from the new Hello Kitty Collection @ Mac


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 14, 2009)

False, not released here yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has read every Harry Potter Book...


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Feb 14, 2009)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is obsessed with brows


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 14, 2009)

True

TNP speaks more than two languages...


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 14, 2009)

False if i'm honest... English is my native language and then i did French up to A-Level standard... doesn't really count as fluent...

TNP is listening to music at the moment. (And what/who??)


----------



## claralikesguts (Feb 15, 2009)

true, i don't even know. someone's random myspace profile music ><

TNP's bf did something really sweet for them today.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 15, 2009)

Nope, no BF.

TNP has been to a real castle (NB: nothing in the USA is old enough!)


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

False, but I hope to when I move to the UK in May!

TNP can play the piano.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 15, 2009)

False. Not really.

TNP likes singing.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 15, 2009)

False, I have a horrible voice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants a cupcake... Thank you, Team Cupcake Smiley


----------



## Susanne (Feb 15, 2009)

True!

TNP loves animal print packaging (Raquel Welch, Style Warriors).


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 16, 2009)

False.

TNP can't stand having long fingernails.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 16, 2009)

True - not at work.

False - I personally like them.

TNP wears deep red nailpolish.


----------



## .Ice (Feb 16, 2009)

False. I hate the color red PERIOD!

TNP is craving candy really really badly.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

False - I'm craving chilli badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP eats raw meat (steak tartare, carpaccio etc)


----------



## RoseyPosey (Feb 16, 2009)

False

TNP LOVES coffee!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Did my username give it away?

TNP hasn't worn a skirt for at least a week


----------



## Susanne (Feb 16, 2009)

True.

TNP loves Kelly Green pigment.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 16, 2009)

True. I don't own it, but I love/want it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has to go to bed...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 17, 2009)

False ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing black nail colour ...


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm kind of new on specktra and branching out to *gasp* other boards here. :B Anyway....

False! I WAS wearing fabulous OPI polish from their Chicago collection but it chipped off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP owns a pair of red heels.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 17, 2009)

False ...They broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just ate something sweet ...


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 17, 2009)

True! I just polished off a mocha....and croissant...with chocolate. :O

TNP likes chick flick movies!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 17, 2009)

False!!

TNP is a crazy cat lady (I know I am).


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 17, 2009)

False ...

TNP wears a ring ... (Not necessarily a wedding band)


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 17, 2009)

False! I wear a size 4.5 (appx.) and they really make no rings that size.

TNP has brown eyes.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 17, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is extremely tired and sleepy ...


----------



## Moxy (Feb 17, 2009)

True! We stayed up late, and the mac counter experience was too exciting! Plus I got up at 7 am, so I'm super sleepy now.

TNP wants Barbie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC to make a come back!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 17, 2009)

True

TNP wants to sucker-punch somebody at work


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 17, 2009)

lol! False (for now...) although if my old job counts, totally true!

TNP loves summer.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 18, 2009)

True.

TNP wants to have more pets.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 18, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP didn't have breakfast today ...


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 18, 2009)

False - just had a toasted wholemeal and bran bagel.

TNP's forum avatar is a real photo of them (mine is)


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 18, 2009)

True! Not that you can see a whole lot, but it's me

TNP is a night owl.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh so true! I'm up all hours, I am way more happy at night.

TNP loves dark nail polish.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 18, 2009)

TRUE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves writing xmas/bday/get well/just because cards.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't mind them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, true ...

TNP is a good dancer ...


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

True according to DH!

TNP loves red wine! Mmm vino


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 18, 2009)

False, don't like wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves to watch "Desperate Housewifes"...


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_False, don't like wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves to watch "Desperate Housewifes"..._

 
TRUE!!!  Love Desperate Housewives
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP has a winter cold


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 18, 2009)

False. I prefer watching House M.D. 

TNP likes hot sauce on her/his pizza


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

False! 

TNP loves Diet Coke!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 18, 2009)

Aww false, I dont like fizzy drinks at all.

TNP doesnt own a MSF yet. (hmmm I think the only possible answer here is false lol)


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sadly that is true.

TNP is ready for spring.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 18, 2009)

So true!

TNP eats chocolate.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 18, 2009)

True!
How did u know? lol
I was enjoying a piece of Ferrer Rocher (my fav!) that I got from my husband for Valentine's Day. Yum.

TNP has a tattoo of a guy's name.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 18, 2009)

False.

TNP watches Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 18, 2009)

True, love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants Lollipop Lovin Lipstick...


----------



## Susanne (Feb 18, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves pink lippies.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 18, 2009)

Sooooo True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP Has a gym membership but doesn't go.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

False, no gym membership at all!

TNP loves the rain.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 19, 2009)

False - I hate the rain, especially if I'm caught in it.

TNP is constipated?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 19, 2009)

False!

TNP teased/ is planning to tease her hair today


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 19, 2009)

false. its 12:30 am here. no hairstyling at this hour. haha

TNP thinks tyra banks is sometimes really annoying. ( im watching the tyra show and sometimes she bugs me. haha)


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, true (Refer - ANTM though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

TNP is planning to see the Oscars live ...


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 19, 2009)

False - It always clashes with my class.

TNP has on a pink nail polish.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 19, 2009)

False ... It's black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing cute light brown shoes today ...


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 19, 2009)

False--they were white and pink! 

TNP has nail polish on their toes.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 19, 2009)

True ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going for a walk


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 19, 2009)

it's too cold outside -7°C 

TNP is super happy today


----------



## mymacmenagerie (Feb 19, 2009)

False.  It's an "ok" day, though.

Lemme see...

TNP has a deep dark secret that only they know (absolutely nobody else knows)...


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 19, 2009)

No, I don't think that I have a deep dark secret

TNP loves Haribo


----------



## Susanne (Feb 19, 2009)

True!

TNP loves l/s MAC Red.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 19, 2009)

omg SO true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP owns a non-neutral colored peacoat.


----------



## TexasBelle (Feb 20, 2009)

True! Mine is red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

TNP loves watching the TV show Law & Order.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 20, 2009)

False.

TNP uses tissue paper to blot their face.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 20, 2009)

False! I have a mattifying gel that does everything for me. :B

TNP has curly hair.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 20, 2009)

True. Blessing and a curse at the same time.

TNP loves to have a good breakfast.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 20, 2009)

True! I am plannin' on it tomorrow. pay day = breakfast out and then some shoppinnnn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP knows how to sew


----------



## Septemba (Feb 20, 2009)

True!

TNP has more than two piercings.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 20, 2009)

False T_T I wish

TNP owns a pair of designer sunglasses.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 20, 2009)

True! but I paid only $20 for them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves old movies.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 20, 2009)

False.

TNP had a bath.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 20, 2009)

False - not yet! I am having a bath when the film I'm watching ends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves freshly squeezed orange juice.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 20, 2009)

True.

TNP loves watching tutorials on youtube.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 20, 2009)

true true true! I cannot get enough of them.

TNP owns 1+ glitter liner.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 21, 2009)

False.

TNP has bought a new MAC brush recently.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 21, 2009)

True, 109!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going out tonight (Saturday).


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Feb 21, 2009)

True, it's my friend's birthday!

TNP rarely watches TV.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uh_oh_disco* 

 
_True, it's my friend's birthday!_

 
Same here!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 21, 2009)

True! Nothing is ever on TV, so I don't really watch.

TNP prefers white wine to red.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 22, 2009)

False - I don't drink wine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is on a tight budget.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 22, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But a part time student job might be coming up cuz my Uni timetables have cleared a little bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP uses at least one of Dove products.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 22, 2009)

True. A shower gel this morning!

TNP loves fruity fragrances.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 22, 2009)

False - I'm not big on fragrances.

TNP has and loves something from The Body Shop.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 22, 2009)

True, Miracle Monoi Oil, nomnomnom the smell and how soft your hair are afterwards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to go to Starbucks so badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 22, 2009)

True true true!!! I am such a starbucks addict. 

TNP likes peppermint.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 22, 2009)

True.

TNP watches TV while being online.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 22, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP also listens to the music while online besides watching the telly


----------



## Susanne (Feb 22, 2009)

True. Multi-tasking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP drinks a coffee.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 22, 2009)

True. Though I also adore chai.

TNP likes high pigmentation l/g.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 22, 2009)

True!

TNP will watch the Oscars.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 22, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has to cut his MAC Wishlist...


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 22, 2009)

Truueee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless I win the lotto!

TNP loves Hugh Jackman.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 22, 2009)

True. He's sexy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is afraid of bugs.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 23, 2009)

False.  I am pretty cool with bugs.  If there ever is a big scary one in my apartment I just get my kitty and he takes care of them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All I have to say is bug and Coach comes running! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP going on vacation soon.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

False...I wish 

TNP is getting less than 5 things from the Sugar collection


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

False. Unless you don't count backups.

TNP Loves leather.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_False.  I am pretty cool with bugs.  If there ever is a big scary one in my apartment I just get my kitty and he takes care of them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All I have to say is bug and Coach comes running! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What a good (and useful) kitty you have there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I see a bug, I either run away or take the insecticide and spray. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_False. Unless you don't count backups.

TNP Loves leather._

 
True - but I can't afford it.

TNP usually eats takeaways.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 23, 2009)

True.  I eat out WAY too much!

TNP has won money from a lottery ticket.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 23, 2009)

False - I've never bought a lottery ticket or gambled before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has made a phone call within the past hour.


----------



## Yushimi (Feb 23, 2009)

True. To wake up my DH at home while I'm stuck at school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP: Likes shiney things


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 23, 2009)

Oooh so true! I'm like a magpie, shiny things attract me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is bad at applying nail polish.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 23, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP enjoys a cup of tea right now...


----------



## Moxy (Feb 23, 2009)

True! Third cup of tea today, along with come chocolate cookies.

TNP likes to watch CSI.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 23, 2009)

I _love_ to watch CSI!  CSI Las Vegas is my favourite followed by CSI Miami.  CSI New York comes into third place.

TNP has had some surgery in the last year (I did three days ago)


----------



## Moxy (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_I love to watch CSI!  CSI Las Vegas is my favourite followed by CSI Miami.  CSI New York comes into third place._

 
That's EXACTLY how I'd rate them!! Grissom ftw


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_True! Third cup of tea today, *along with come chocolate cookies.*

TNP likes to watch CSI._

 





 Moxy please send me some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False, thank god I had not.

TNP is watching TV right now...


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_That's EXACTLY how I'd rate them!! Grissom ftw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am a bit like Grissom; I'm a nerd, I have a degree in zoology and I can be quite solitary.  I also love solving obscure problems!  I don't have a beard though


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Moxy please send me some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False, thank god I had not.

TNP is watching TV right now..._

 
Not watching just yet but will be doing in a few minutes.

TNP has one breast larger than the other.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 23, 2009)

False - Not watching TV, I'm going to bed after this post.

TNP prefers using a mouse than the touchpad of a laptop.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_TNP has one breast larger than the other._

 
True. I fucking hate that. Buying a bra is a nightmare.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_TNP prefers using a mouse than the touchpad of a laptop._

 
True! It's faster.

TNP has a room bike.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 23, 2009)

False. But I use my boyfriend's one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a yellow dress.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 24, 2009)

but I want one...

TNP is curious about HK Kouture Compact


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 24, 2009)

False - Makes no difference to me, I know I can't afford it anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a really thick bob of hair.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 24, 2009)

True, they're thick alright, although I dont get the bob bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is tired!


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_True, they're thick alright, although I dont get the bob bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is tired!_

 
Haha, maybe I phrased it wrongly, I just meant thick hair. Like, I have to layer my hair to 'slim' it down. If you get what I mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True, very tired. I visited 2 MAC counters in different areas of town today. For MAC, I will travel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP's nail polish is growing out and has to be redone.


----------



## Yushimi (Feb 25, 2009)

False, I actually put on a new colour and let it dried before I went on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP: Need to buy new socks? lolz


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 25, 2009)

False - Haven't worn socks ever since I graduated from school and got rid of the horrid uniforms. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will only buy branded goods, and nothing from those cheap thrift stores.


----------



## Yushimi (Feb 25, 2009)

True. I know that sounds terrible but I just can't make myself buy cheap items lolz.

TNP: Wants a slice of cake


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 26, 2009)

True, but it's 5:35 PM here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is going out tomorrow...


----------



## Moxy (Feb 26, 2009)

False, I don't plan on going out tomorrow. Although I won't say no if an offer comes my way!

TNP has a snuggly blanket!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 26, 2009)

False - no snuggly blanket

TNP is not a vegetarian (I'm not)


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 26, 2009)

True, I am not.

TNP loves mexian food


----------



## kristina ftw! (Feb 26, 2009)

TRUE - I love food in general. AHHH, I'M HUNGRY.

TNP had at least 3 things he/she was supposed to do today, but never got around to.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 26, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is tired and has to sleep...


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 27, 2009)

True, but I'm not sleeping as it's only 2:20pm here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'll take a quick nap, but I'm deciding if I want to make a trip down to town to get some MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP cuts her nails frequently.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Feb 28, 2009)

False - I never cut my nails (it goes through me) I file them down. They rarely make it past the end of my finger haha.

TNP thinks tea tastes better from a tea pot.


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 1, 2009)

Most definitely true - but I hardly get tea in a teapot.

TNP did not buy a single product from the Creme Team collection.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 1, 2009)

False. One Creme Glass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will pass the Grand Duos.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 1, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP is a Dazzleglass Bimbo!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 1, 2009)

True!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves tulips.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 1, 2009)

True. But I love roses more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is out of wine.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 1, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves pink nailpolish.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 1, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs more coffee!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 1, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves e/s Wondergrass.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 1, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungry.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 1, 2009)

True as always! I'm a guts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Chinese food.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 1, 2009)

True.

TNP loves l/g Spring Bean.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 1, 2009)

False, I dont have it yet, so I'm not a fan just yet, but I do plan to buy it one day!

TNP exfoliates face a couple of times a week.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 1, 2009)

False. Just once a week.

TNP loves Lush.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 1, 2009)

Mmmmmmm TRUE!

TNP is a sucker for special packaging


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 1, 2009)

True.

TNP is feeling unwell.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 2, 2009)

False ...

TNP is very happy


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 2, 2009)

False - I'm not feeling too well and I have an assignment and quiz studying to settle asap.

TNP has on black nail polish.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 2, 2009)

False - hands: french manicure, toe nails: China Glaze 2NITE

TNP loves MAC but isnt 100% faithful


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 2, 2009)

True I love MAC, but also False we have so much other awesome Brands. I've seen NARS e/s + Blushes today, the first Time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But they are too expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has planned something exciting for the weekend...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 3, 2009)

True ... I intend to do nothing but, sleep ... Well, that is exciting for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP would like nothing better than to sleep right now


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 3, 2009)

True! I Possibly could under my desk???

TNP would love to be eating chocolate now


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 3, 2009)

False, even though I have one in my bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing a pink lip colour


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 3, 2009)

False.

TNP wore minimal makeup today.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

True...None
TNP is buying some HKK today


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_True ... I intend to do nothing but, sleep ... Well, that is exciting for me[/b] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








False, nope HKK for me (well I am still thinking about the Compact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

TNP loves Fruit Tea


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 3, 2009)

False - I prefer my good old English Breakfast Tea.

TNP drinks way too little water.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

False - I get through about 1.5 litres a day! It's a must.

TNP Is planning a big overseas trip in the near future


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 4, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish it were true though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just had a biscuit/ cookie!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Does a Crunchie Count??? 

TNP Is a really bad speller (just like me!)


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 4, 2009)

Sure it does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False ... Am a pretty good speller actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing a black tee ...


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 4, 2009)

True - wearing a simple black t-shirt at home now.

TNP likes eating porridge.


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 4, 2009)

False... TNP drives a Hummer...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 4, 2009)

False ..

TNP is hungry


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 4, 2009)

False - Just ate my porridge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP usually speaks softly.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 4, 2009)

True, kind of. I speak softly if I'm not good friends with the person.

TNP Loves The Jonas Brothers.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 4, 2009)

Umm ... True-falsish .. I don't love them, I like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing a blue jacket


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 4, 2009)

False.

TNP loves eating curry.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 4, 2009)

False.

TNP wants spring.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmm.. kinda yes and no. Undecided. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is grumpy.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 4, 2009)

False! It's been a fab day today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is craving for something sweet right now!


----------



## Septemba (Mar 4, 2009)

True! Hence the coffee with a bucket of sugar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves bubblegum.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

True!! I love blowing bubbles with it

TNP sings along with the radio in their car, loudly!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 4, 2009)

TRUE! Lol driving around and singing out loud is one of my fave things to do! 

TNP always stays up late.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

True! I'm incapable of going to bed before 11pm.

TNP Would secretly like to cut off all if their hair for pure convenience but would never go through with it


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 4, 2009)

True

TNP can't wait to watch "Ice Age 3" in Cinema...


----------



## Moxy (Mar 4, 2009)

ICE AGE 3 is coming?!?!?! TRUE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungrrrry!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes, yes, yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I looove Sid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nope, I am not Hungry

TNP has some MAC Hello Kitty stuff...


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

False! Us Aussies haven't had it released here yet, but I'm going to the launch night at my pro store next Thursday!

TNP Thinks Pretty Woman is one of the all time best movies


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 4, 2009)

True-ish... I like it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is a vegetarian


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 5, 2009)

Nope I love meat!

TNP is buying something from grand duos


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 5, 2009)

False - and I hope my willpower stays strong! hahaha.

TNP has a lot of nail polishes.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 5, 2009)

false.

tnp has an IQ of over 150?


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 5, 2009)

False - I wish.

TNP is pissed off right now.


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Mar 5, 2009)

False.....just tired!!

TNP....is annoyed by their significant other?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 5, 2009)

False ... I am my significant other for now and I love me soo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








TNP has heard the song "I just wanna live" by "Good Charlotte"


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 5, 2009)

True.

TNP has a university degree.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 5, 2009)

True ...

TNP carries a small bottle of lotion in their bag ...


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 5, 2009)

False.

TNP does not read the newspapers.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 5, 2009)

False

TNP just had something yummy to eat


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 5, 2009)

True - I ate instant noodles just now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is tired.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 5, 2009)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The weather is crazy here and it's so draining. (Aus)

TNP can do card tricks.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 5, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am a good for nothing when it comes to cards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had a walk


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 5, 2009)

False - Not even a foot out of my house today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP sings well.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 5, 2009)

True ... 

TNP wants to punch the boss and run home to sleep


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 5, 2009)

False - I don't have a boss.

TNP is long overdue for a haircut.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 5, 2009)

False, taking care of my hair regularly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves pizza in bed with their SO and a good film!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 5, 2009)

False... 

TNP is under the weather (like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 5, 2009)

So true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is checking out cosmetics online


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 5, 2009)

False.

TNP hates sour things.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 5, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves bright Eyeshadows...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 6, 2009)

True (Yagmur, you have a record with me girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

TNP is wearing purple eye shadow


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Mar 6, 2009)

False but sure is my favorite color eyeshadow

TNP is long overdue for a multiple orgasim??


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 6, 2009)

True! How embaressment! & Sad!!

TNP Just got off the phone


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 6, 2009)

False ... Darn, no one calls me no more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP just had a short cake


----------



## Moxy (Mar 6, 2009)

False, no cake...and what's a short cake?

TNP is sad


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ A scone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False .... Am psyched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing a cute head band


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 6, 2009)

False - my hair is tied back with a colourless no-snag elastic band.

TNP has travelled outside their country of birth.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 6, 2009)

True, I've traveled quite a lot.

TNP likes to have "no meat" days!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 7, 2009)

Umm ... honestly, no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, false!

TNP is wearing a cute new hair-do


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 7, 2009)

False.

The next person is done with their HK hauling.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 7, 2009)

False ... No release, no haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is so pissed at someone


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 7, 2009)

False!

TNP loves bold lip colors


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 7, 2009)

Kinda false ... I like them only sometimes on me ...

TNP can't swim ...


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 7, 2009)

False!  I love to swim, just not in the ocean
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes to cook.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 7, 2009)

True ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is feeling sooooo hot right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (The warm sun in winter sucks!)


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 7, 2009)

False. It's another rainy day here for me.

TNP is doing work now.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 7, 2009)

Umm, am at work but, not doing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, false!

TNP wishes they lived in some other country .... ??


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 7, 2009)

Totally true.

TNP is feeling very restless.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 7, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stupid dreams!

TNP likes chocolate spread on bread in the morning


----------



## Septemba (Mar 7, 2009)

Ooh yes, very true. But coffee first!!

TNP has had their palm read.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 7, 2009)

True, a few years ago. Funny enough, the only thing I remember is that the lady said my sex life will be fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She was a good reader!

TNP wears make up at least 5 days a week.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 7, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Make-up off only on a day off of work (that too only when am home, doing nothing!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a bff who is a guy


----------



## Moxy (Mar 7, 2009)

True. He's an awesome bff!

TNP is better at languages than mathematics (numbers :S).


----------



## Septemba (Mar 7, 2009)

True! I got out of Math at school the minute I could! Eww.

TNP has a bubblebath at least once a week!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 7, 2009)

True, more like 5 times a week. I'm obsessed with bubble baths.

TNP loves to drive, night or day!


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 7, 2009)

False - I don't have a driver's license.

TNP has really dry lips.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 7, 2009)

False! My house is littered with empty balm tubes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has had icecream for breakfast before.


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 7, 2009)

False - that sounds pretty crazy! I prefer nice, warm things for breakfast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is missing someone.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 7, 2009)

So, so true. My fiance is overseas and I can't sleep without him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes cats more than dogs!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 7, 2009)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cats

And ditto on sleeping, my man is half the Europe away too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP doesnt like drama genre in films.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 7, 2009)

Aw Moxy, I know how much you love your man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mine is in the UK too, they make good men over there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False, I looove drama!

TNP has smoked a cigar!


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 8, 2009)

False - Not cigars, they are expensive and pretty rare here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a tune stuck in the head!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 9, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is planning on eating chicken ...


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 9, 2009)

False.  I rarely eat meat.

TNP is working right now.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 9, 2009)

True ...

TNP is wearing a diamond ring


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2009)

False.

TNP has a pink bag.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 9, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves lounge music ...


----------



## Moxy (Mar 9, 2009)

Err...false I think - what's lounge music? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP doesnt floss but should!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 9, 2009)

True ... 

^^ Lounge music is a soothing kinda mood music that you find playing in hotels etc.

TNP has lost weight ...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2009)

False.

TNP wears French nails.


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 10, 2009)

False - I've never worn French nails before, I always paint them one solid color.

TNP wears a dazzleglass today.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 10, 2009)

False. A lipglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves dresses in summer.


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 10, 2009)

False.

TNP loves sugary sweet drinks.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmm .. Kinda false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP needs a manicure


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 10, 2009)

True - But one of my nails broke off quite badly, so I'm waiting till it grows out and is back in shape first, before doing anything to my nails.

TNP is stuck at school/work now.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 10, 2009)

True. I'm at work. Bah.

TNP hates winter.


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 10, 2009)

False - I've never experienced winter before, so I wouldn't know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP prefers mackintosh to windows OS.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 10, 2009)

False. I do hate Windows Vista though, Windows XP were my fave.

TNP loves to drink orange juice to get their sugar rush in blood!


----------



## Septemba (Mar 10, 2009)

False, straight up suga for me. Equal parts coffee and sugar = breakfast of champions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has grown a sunflower before.


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 10, 2009)

False - sounds interesting though.

TNP is a fan of Shakespeare?


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 11, 2009)

True, I love Romeo + Juliet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a headache today...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 11, 2009)

False.

TNP wants nailpolish Peppermint Patty.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 11, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has posted a new FOTD today


----------



## Septemba (Mar 11, 2009)

True! I love mint greens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a Zippo lighter?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 12, 2009)

False ...

TNP is wearing glasses


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2009)

True.

TNP goes to workout today.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 12, 2009)

False. WTF is working out? LOL

TNP cashed out on the Hello Kitty collection.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 12, 2009)

False - haven't even started! It hasn't launched in Oz yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has more than 5 perfumes.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 12, 2009)

False ... Two, as of today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP hasn't had a BBR haul yet


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 12, 2009)

False, picked it up about a month ago

TNP loves kicking back with heaps of candles lit


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 12, 2009)

false
TNP has the 88 palette


----------



## Moxy (Mar 12, 2009)

True, the shimmer one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP doesnt use expensive high end face skincare products.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 12, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has some HK or HKK Goodies...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 12, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP is still tired.


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 12, 2009)

true

TNP has plans for the weekend


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 12, 2009)

True, my MAC Makeover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is enjoying a Cup of Tea right now...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 12, 2009)

False ... Downing water as usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP can't wait for the next MAC haul


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 12, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on Saturday, like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is really busy right now...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 12, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True .. I'm really busy yawning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing/ gonna wear a bronze lippie ...


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 12, 2009)

^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False, I have no Makeup on.

TNP is hungry...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 12, 2009)

I was ... Had a wafer ... So, true-falsish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP owns an Up The Amp l/s ...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2009)

False.

TNP drinks a tea.


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 12, 2009)

True - I drank it for breakfast yesterday.

TNP likes chrysanthemum tea.


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 12, 2009)

False- not a tea fan

TNP can't wait for summer


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 12, 2009)

True! It's raining here right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP watch TV...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2009)

False.

TNP watches tutorials.


----------



## Ximovana (Mar 12, 2009)

I sure do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a pet


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 12, 2009)

True, Babsi my Bearded Dragon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is tired and has to sleep now...


----------



## Moxy (Mar 12, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pumpkin the kitty 

TNP loves to read!


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 12, 2009)

True..Reading = <3

TNP is engaged


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 13, 2009)

False ...

TNP is part of a protest currently ...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 13, 2009)

False.

TNP will watch DVD tonight.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 13, 2009)

False, but I am looking forward to a night in front of the teevs! Sorta true?

TNP has pasta for dinner about once a week?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 13, 2009)

I wish ... False

TNP wants to go home right now (Office sucks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## anita22 (Mar 13, 2009)

False, I'm already at home in my pyjamas 

TNP loves 'JellyBelly' jellybeans.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 13, 2009)

False

TNP loves cheese cake


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 13, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs a coffee right now...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 13, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One point of difference girl!!

False ... Am having lunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves the Tuna Sub (ref :- Subway)


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 13, 2009)

^^ true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True, I love Subway and Tuna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves to watch Desperate Housewifes...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 13, 2009)

False ... But, I know you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP might go for a mini-haul on the weekend


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 13, 2009)

^^you know me very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has baaad weather outside


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 13, 2009)

False ... The Sun is out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is in a white top ...


----------



## kittykit (Mar 13, 2009)

False. It's red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a big plan for the weekend.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 13, 2009)

Ooo yea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 True!

TNP is having tea and cookies ...


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 13, 2009)

False. I don't eat cookies very frequently.

TNP visited a MAC counter today.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 13, 2009)

False, but I'll visit my Counter tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is bored...


----------



## RoseyPosey (Mar 13, 2009)

True

TNP loves Diet Coke


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 13, 2009)

False ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is kinda sleepy now ...


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 13, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has no Makeup on...


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 13, 2009)

True..

TNP has more then 2 peircings?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 13, 2009)

False. None.

TNP drinks a coke.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 13, 2009)

Water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is exited about tomorrow...


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 13, 2009)

True..going shopping hopefully stop by mac

TNP has at least 2 lipglosses in her purse right now


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 14, 2009)

True - I'm at home now, but there are 2 lipglosses (non-MAC), one l/l, and my trusted Hug Me l/s sitting in my purse all the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP feels that he/she is going to fall sick real soon.


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 14, 2009)

true

TNP graduated from uni


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 14, 2009)

Not yet, but hopefully in the end of this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is not feeling very well...


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 14, 2009)

False.

The next person likes Asparagus.


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 14, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP hates celery.


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 14, 2009)

False, I love celery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is tall


----------



## Meowjosen (Mar 14, 2009)

False, I'm relatively short.

The next person has broken a bone.


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 15, 2009)

False - I've only ever sprained an ankle (very badly) before, but I think it'll affect me for life... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP watches movies online.


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 15, 2009)

True

TNP has a big sweet tooth


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Mar 15, 2009)

Not really, my favourite food is salad lmao. Though I did just make an Oreo pizza.

TNP has more than one camera.


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 16, 2009)

True- Im a photographer

TNP has trouble sleeping


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

Umm, always or right now ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 True-falsish though, sometimes I do have trouble sleeping ... 

TNP loves hot choco as much as cold choco


----------



## fintia (Mar 16, 2009)

Asela88 said:


> True- Im a photographer
> 
> TNP has trouble sleeping[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP gets a pedicure today.


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 16, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is about to go to bed


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

False ... How I wish I could dump this work and go to sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is loving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Redhead (MSF) ...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

True.

TNP loves e/s Wondergrass.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

True

tnp is on vacation all week


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

False ... I wish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is about to go for a walk ...


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

true...walking my tail over to the bed

tnp has class tomorrow


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





False ... Thank God, am done studying! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP can't find something when looking for it ...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

False.

TNP wears pink today.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing a watch


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

False.

TNP just applied nailpolish.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 16, 2009)

False, I did but yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Kohlrabi...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

True. But cooked.

TNP has a car.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 16, 2009)

True! My 15 year old Citroen AX, old and small and breaks all the time but gets me from A to B 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd be lost without it. Driving = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has an ulcer


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP's bff just called


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

False. I already saw him this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite brush (which?).


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

Hmm ... True (It's a non-MAC e/s brush ... the softest, cutest thing ever!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to go for a walk ...


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 16, 2009)

True, but later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a lot of things to do, today...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

True!

TNP washed their clothes today.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

False ...

TNP is wearing flat sandals ....


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_False ...

TNP is wearing flat sandals ...._

 





 Winter Boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves H&M...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

False (No H&M here)

TNP doesn't have a MAC brush ...


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 16, 2009)

False - I just bought my first MAC brushes from the BBR collection!

TNP drinks sufficient water everyday.


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 16, 2009)

True..I actually probally drink more like 8 gallons instead of glasses lol..

TNP comes on specktra at least once a day


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 16, 2009)

Mostly true...

TNP owns a piece of Chanel (besides makeup).


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 16, 2009)

False- I only have chanel makeup

TNP is chewing gum


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 17, 2009)

False ... Am drinking water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is wearing an NYX lippie


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 17, 2009)

False..I actually have nothing on my lips at the moment

TNP watches makeup tutorials on youtube


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2009)

True.

TNP doesn't like rain.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 17, 2009)

True-falsish (Depends!)

TNP has their toes painted black


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 17, 2009)

False- I did have them black yesterday tho but i got a pedicure today

TNP has work tomorrow


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 17, 2009)

True ... Today, tomorrow, all weekdays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has more than 5 green tops ...


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 17, 2009)

False-I dont wear much color in my wardrobe mostly neutrals

TNP has more then 5 purses


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 17, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bet we all do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungry


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ yea i think everyone does..lol

True- I can go for a  snack 

TNP is eatting something right now


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 17, 2009)

False .. But, I will ... In about 5 mins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is leaving office in the next couple of mins


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 17, 2009)

False, I am at Home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is stressed today...


----------



## kittykit (Mar 17, 2009)

False. 

TNP is as bored as I am at work.


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 17, 2009)

False - at home now, it's 10:10pm here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP eats meals at irregular timings.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2009)

False.

TNP is a Dazzleglass Bimbo.


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 17, 2009)

True - although I'm not an "official" bimbo here on Specktra, but I do love the d/g. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP only changes his/her mobile phone when the contract expires.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2009)

True.

TNP is hungry.


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 17, 2009)

Slightly true - because I'm starting to get a little hungry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing glasses now.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2009)

True!

TNP has long hair.


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 17, 2009)

Haha, true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is feeling extremely bored now.


----------



## kaexbabey (Mar 17, 2009)

false.

TNP .. has never tried lush products.


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 17, 2009)

true!

TNP is enjoying the weather today.


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 18, 2009)

True- I enjoyed todays weather..and cant wait for it to get warmer

TNP keeps buying summer clothes when they go shopping? (like me  )


----------



## Susanne (Mar 18, 2009)

True. Can't wait for summer.

TNP drinks a coffee.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2009)

Like right now ? False ... It's water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has a cow on the shirt/ top they're wearing


----------



## Susanne (Mar 18, 2009)

False.

TNP is wearing pyjamas.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2009)

False ... I have nightmares about coming to office in PJs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP's gotta go pee


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 18, 2009)

False - I'm eating lunch right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP can take very spicy food.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And then, have a runny nose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP's stomach is growling ....


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 18, 2009)

False.

TNP is following the new season of American Idol.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And loving it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP was born in 1984


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 18, 2009)

False - 1987. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Korean food.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2009)

Umm, false ... I've never tried it ... Need to though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing a top gifted by their bff ...


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 18, 2009)

False.

TNP is having a headache.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2009)

False ... ^^ Get well soon!

TNP has a green bag/ purse ...


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 18, 2009)

^^ Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False - used to have a green bag (which I loved and carried it everywhere), but it eventually spoilt so I threw it away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes looking at the moon.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2009)

Now, that is SO TRUE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP has a sony ericsson cell ....


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 18, 2009)

False - Mine's a Samsung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP takes vitamin pills everyday.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is yawning


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 18, 2009)

I eat my veggies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is very happy today


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2009)

True ... No boss in the office .. Darn, that rarely ever happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP cracks their fingers ...


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 18, 2009)

True - sometimes I do.

TNP just removed her nail polish.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 18, 2009)

False, but I should...

TNP is lazy today...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2009)

Oo yea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 True!

TNP wants to go to sleep right now, but, can't


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 18, 2009)

kinda true: I want to sleep and I could, but I have so much to do...

TNP enjoys a cup of tea...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2009)

Right now ? False ... Am too busy yawning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has their b'day in July ...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 18, 2009)

False. In October.

TNP loves the holiday collections.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

True ...

TNP has to work this Saturday


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2009)

False.

TNP will go to the hair dresser Saturday.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

False ... How can I ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP bought lipliners yesterday


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 19, 2009)

fasle..close i got a eyeliner today

TNP goes to mac at least twice a month


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

False ....

TNP has naturally curly/ wavy hair ...


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 19, 2009)

True

TNP needs a cup of coffee... now!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

False ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP owns more than 5 lip liners ...


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 19, 2009)

True- And for some reason they all look like the same color to me..a neutral color..expect 1 red one i have lol

TNP...likes candy


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 19, 2009)

False.

TNP has more than one laptop.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2009)

False.

TNP needs a coffee right now.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 19, 2009)

True

TNP is hungry...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2009)

True.

TNP needs to wash clothes.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 19, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Pretzel...


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 19, 2009)

True- I dont know if they have auntie annes in Germany but if you love pretzels they make them realllllyyy good..im in the mood for one now lol

TNP gets their nails done at a nail salon frequently?


----------



## Moxy (Mar 19, 2009)

True. I have gel nails all the time. Every 9 weeks I get new ones and i love them.

TNP loves The Body Shop body butters.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2009)

True.

TNP watches Law & Order.


----------



## terramishu (Mar 19, 2009)

False... "watched" Law and Order. It was good stuff. I live under a rock now, don't watch TV anymore.

TNP sleeps less than 8 hours.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 19, 2009)

True, silly me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP loves Tiramisu... (terramishu, your Name reminded me Tiramisu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2009)

False ... I've never had it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would like to though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has plans for Sunday ...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2009)

True.

TNP has a perfum by Lacoste.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2009)

False ... Not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had choco milk for breakfast ...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2009)

False. Just a coffee.

TNP loves to iron clothes.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2009)

You love ironing clothes ? So cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 False though ...

TNP prefers wearing flats than heels ...


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 20, 2009)

False ...Luuurve my heels

Tnp needs to do laundry


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2009)

Uh-oh, I didn't expect you to answer this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've seen the shoe porn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 False ...

TNP is having a good laugh


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 20, 2009)

^^^ TRUE...you Know I am

tnp is going shopping at MAC on Friday


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2009)

False ... My next trip will be next month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has brown eyes ...


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 20, 2009)

True....

tnp is heading to bed


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2009)

False ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just got back from a walk ...


----------



## kittykit (Mar 20, 2009)

False. I've just came in to work.

TNP has a date tonight


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_*False ... I've never had it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would like to though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

TNP has plans for Sunday ..._

 
^^
Come to me, my Tiramisu is very good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kinda True, a Date with my Hubby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants Summer, now!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2009)

False ... I already have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP thinks Yagmur is cute


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't know... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP prefers Macintosh to Microsoft


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2009)

I guess you like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False ...

TNP is wearing a purple top ..


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 20, 2009)

It's pink 

TNP has a favourite Pet, and which one?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2009)

Cover your ears Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I-don't-like-pets .... False ... My pet is my MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP doesn't like yellow gold ...


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 20, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bad Girl. I know you would love Babsi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 for Makeup? I love it but as jewellery I prefer white Gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP drinks a lot of water, during the Day


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2009)

So true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (^^ I prefer white gold too! My ring is white gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try to love your pet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

TNP is gonna post an FOTD today


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 20, 2009)

False, but I can't wait to see yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has to get ready now...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2009)

^^ No need to wait any longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False ...

TNP is excited ...


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 20, 2009)

False..Its snowing like crazy in new york right now :-( I thought spring was here 

TNP has something fun planned this weekend


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2009)

True ... Sleep + Shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to sleep right now!


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 20, 2009)

its almost 9am here..but..I could go back to sleep..i have nothing to do today yay!!

TNP nails are painted red


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 20, 2009)

False... though I would like them to be they are painted gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a lacquer stash!


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 20, 2009)

False.

TNP has HUGE eyebags.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 21, 2009)

False ...

TNP is wearing an animal print top ..


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

False. Still my pyjamas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a fave pigment?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 21, 2009)

False - I don't really like pigments! :C

TNP Needs music/tv/etc in order to sleep


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_False - I don't really like pigments! :C

TNP Needs music/tv/etc in order to sleep_

 





False. I read magazines.

TNP wears a white shirt today.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 21, 2009)

False ... It's orangey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is all drama today


----------



## kittykit (Mar 21, 2009)

False.

TNP just woke up.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 21, 2009)

False ... Am still sleeping at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP gonna go shopping today


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

False.

TNP will have pasta and wine for lunch


----------



## kittykit (Mar 21, 2009)

False. I had pasta and wine for dinner yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lunch will be chicken and more wine, I guess.

TNP is PMS-ing (like me... grrrrr)


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 21, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has no Makeup on...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

False! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just posted a FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves cheese.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 21, 2009)

^^I know, I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on your FOTD

Kinda true, I love Creem cheese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is tired...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_^^I know, I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on your FOTD

Kinda true, I love Creem cheese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is tired..._

 





False.

TNP listens to music.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 21, 2009)

True, Radio Antenne Bayern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is craving for Sweets...


----------



## kittykit (Mar 21, 2009)

False. I'm craving for chips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNF has a boring Saturday.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 21, 2009)

True

TNP will go for a walk now...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

False. I want to cook soon.

TNP has a fave show on TV?


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 21, 2009)

True, it's not a show, but anyways Desperate Housewifes + Greys Anatomy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves to cook Italian Food...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

True!! Pasta today again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW I love Desperate Housewives, too.

TNP loves to wear blush.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 21, 2009)

^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True, especially Pinks. I am wearing Love Rock today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Big Bow l/s


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

True.

TNP has a fave MAC brush?


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 21, 2009)

True, 187 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite MAC Pigment...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

True! Teal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a fave Dazzleglass?


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 21, 2009)

True. But I've just one - Glamour OD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite MAC LE Collection...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

Just one?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 true. C Shock!!

TNP has a fave eyeshadow?


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 21, 2009)

That's hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can I choose one from every Colour Family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think Parrot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a headache today...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

Parrot!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False.

TNP already bought a bikini for summer.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 21, 2009)

TNP loves "I dream of Jeannie"...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

False, don't know it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP stays at home tonight.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_False, don't know it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP stays at home tonight._

 
You don't know "Bezaubernde Jeannie" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True, I'll watch "Wetten Dass?!?

TNP loves to play "Super Mario" on Super Nintendo...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

You don't know "Bezaubernde Jeannie" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_
True, I'll watch "Wetten Dass?!?

TNP loves to play "Super Mario" on Super Nintendo..._

 
False.

TNP loves tulips.


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 21, 2009)

False

TNP loves PINK! Everything pink!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

True!

TNP wants to take a bath.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 21, 2009)

False ...

TNP had a donut today


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

False.

TNP loves chocolate cookies.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 21, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is addicted to nail polish.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

False. More to e/s and l/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves everything glittery.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 21, 2009)

False .. Not everything

TNP is getting bored ..


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

False.

TNP loves a day at home alone.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 21, 2009)

True! 

TNP enjoys some wine.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is excited about something.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 21, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP loves orange eyeshadows or pigments.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

True!!

TNP loves Bright Fuchsia pigment.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 21, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is looking forward to something.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP spent the day on specktra.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 21, 2009)

TNP had a wonderful day.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

True!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP hasn't been to the movies for a long time.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 21, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is eating something sweet.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

False... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why not??

TNP loves strawberries with cream!!


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 21, 2009)

False! I don't like cream, but milk and strawberries is great!

TNP is going to a wedding this summer!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 22, 2009)

False, I think...

TNP loves Sunshine


----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2009)

True!!

TNP is busy today.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 22, 2009)

It's a lazy Sunday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will go for a walk now...


----------



## kittykit (Mar 22, 2009)

False. It's cold and gloomy outside!

TNP has just painted her nails.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 23, 2009)

False ...

TNP is not wearing any eye make-up


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2009)

False. Mascara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to go to the supermarket.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 23, 2009)

False. I want to go home!

TNP is at work.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 23, 2009)

True .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I wanna go home too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has more than 5 watches ...


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 24, 2009)

False

TNP is hungry...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 24, 2009)

False ... Just had lunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP got some strawberries


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 24, 2009)

But I want some...

TNP wants Spring NOW...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 24, 2009)

False ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll send you some strawberries too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP wants to go on a cruise


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 24, 2009)

I am afraid, since I've seen Titanic...

TNP is missing someone...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 24, 2009)

True ... My bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has the majority of their tops green and pink (not together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 24, 2009)

Kinda true, black + white + pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is craving for sweets...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 24, 2009)

Did you say "donuts" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is looking through the Sale/ Swap threads


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 24, 2009)

^^everytime I see "donuts" together with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think of Homer Simpson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False, but maybe I should...

TNP has a fav Perfume, and which one..


----------



## kittykit (Mar 24, 2009)

False. I've heaps of them and they're all my favourites... If I really have to pick, it will be Hugo Boss Femme.

TNP looks outside her windows and sees snow... *I think spring is not coming here this year!*


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 24, 2009)

^^ I loooove Hugo Boss Femme 






 It's snowing outside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is tired...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 24, 2009)

False ... I'm feeling good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Darn Yagmur, you made me Homer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves prawn pickle


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 24, 2009)

False... What is prawn pickle?

TNP has a wireless mouse.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 24, 2009)

Kinda true, I use my MacBook without an extra Mouse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is a non smoker...


----------



## envyxo (Mar 24, 2009)

TRUE!

TNP got up before 6:00am today...


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 24, 2009)

True.

TNP is not feeling too well at the moment...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 24, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Prawn pickle is a pickle made of prawns  ...

TNP is listening to songs ...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 24, 2009)

True.

TNP had a long day at work.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 24, 2009)

True. Long day at work sucks!

TNP is relaxing.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_True. Long day at work sucks!

TNP is relaxing._

 
False, Working like a mad woman in the fashion biz in nyc.

TNP is having sushi for dinner.



I love this game, so cute


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 24, 2009)

False, I hate Sushi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has to sleep, Pronto


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

False ... Wow, that's the first ever I've refused sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is having strawberries


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2009)

False. A coffee for breakfast.

TNP wears teal e/s today.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 25, 2009)

False   no Makeup

tnp loves cheescake


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I "madly" love it!

TNP is wearing a white top


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2009)

False.

TNP has yellow pumps.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

False ... Not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is single


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2009)

False! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves to take a bath in the morning.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to marry a millionaire


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 25, 2009)

False - I'm going to be a millionaire (or at least I hope so), so I don't need one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has more than one cell phone?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

False ... Not anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves going to the movies ...


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has atleat one sibling...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

True ... Only one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has long nails ...


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

TNP has a favourite Disney Princess...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

Umm, okie yeah ... Ariel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is listening to music ...


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

False

TNP has a favourite Movie...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

True ... I have a whole bunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP's laptop is black ...


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

Nope, it's white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing a skirt...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeans ... Straight ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP's room is purple ...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 25, 2009)

True...Kind of, the walls in my office are Aubergine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP's happy spring is almost here!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

It's not spring in Germany, it's snowing here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is married...


----------



## tracyann91 (Mar 25, 2009)

True - almost 18 years!

TNP had breakfast today!


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 25, 2009)

True - breakfast is a must for me.

TNP gets excited when seeing a rainbow irl.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves IKEA...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 25, 2009)

True, great hot dogs and cinnamon rolls!

TNP wants to go to the PRO store after work but knows she shouldn't.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 25, 2009)

False. I'd love to! Only if there's a PRO store here...

TNP is so so bored right now.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2009)

False. So busy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is tired.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will watch Desperate Housewifes today


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 25, 2009)

False, hate it.

TNP will watch Lost tonight.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 25, 2009)

True, as soon as it downloads!!!

TNP loves their Visa card


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_*False, hate it.
*
TNP will watch Lost tonight._

 





False, I don't like Lost.

TNP is hungry...


----------



## Moxy (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_




_

 
Awww! You know tastes vary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm one of those who dont like Desperate Housewives either and I watched 3 full seasons...but my sis on the other hand loves it, it's one of her fave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False, just had a tortilla 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves beauty powder blushes!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Awww! You know tastes vary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm one of those who dont like Desperate Housewives either and I watched 3 full seasons...but my sis on the other hand loves it, it's one of her fave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False, just had a tortilla 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves beauty powder blushes!_

 
Of course Moxy!!! Personally i cant even stomach it.

False, I wish i had a tortilla.

TNP loves nude lips!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_*Awww! You know tastes vary*





 I'm one of those who dont like Desperate Housewives either and I watched 3 full seasons...but my sis on the other hand loves it, it's one of her fave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_*Of course Moxy!!! Personally i cant even stomach it.
*
False, I wish i had a tortilla.

TNP loves nude lips!_

 
I was just joking Girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False, I prefer Pink Lips.

TNP loves garlic


----------



## Moxy (Mar 25, 2009)

Trueeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves to sing in the car


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

TNP loves spicy Food...


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 25, 2009)

True - but I'm trying to refrain from eating it as much as possible...

TNP has a cold.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 25, 2009)

True! I hope its not the flu.

TNP is looking forward to going home and relaxing!


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 25, 2009)

False, I am taking my dog to puppy classes tonight.. yay!!!

TNP wants pizza for dinner!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2009)

False.

TNP wants to go to the movies soon.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 25, 2009)

False.

TNP is really enjoying this game.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2009)

True!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes Private Practice.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a headache...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2009)

False. But back pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Fix+.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

I am sorry, get well soon Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True, love it with Pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Tea...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I am sorry, get well soon Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True, love it with Pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Tea..._

 





True!

TNP loves being in the sun.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants a Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 25, 2009)

True. In the new pink platinum color!

TNP is dying to try the dexy glow by Jemma Kid.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

False, what's that?

TNP loves Lindt Chocolate...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 25, 2009)

TRUE! Love Lindt

TNP is dreaming about a nice vacation to Mexico...

(Jemma Kidds Dewy Glowy is some sort of highlighter that won the alurre best of awards)


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

True, Vacation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite MAC Blush...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 26, 2009)

False ... Not yet, maybe with HK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is freaked


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 26, 2009)

False

TNP is addicted to youtube makeup videos


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 26, 2009)

False ... Not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a busy day today ....


----------



## mirandaincanada (Mar 26, 2009)

nope called in sick
it was a lazyyyyyyyy day

next person wears contacts?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 26, 2009)

False...20/20 here!

TNP is married?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 26, 2009)

False ... Single and happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has an important day tomorrow ...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 26, 2009)

False. Just waiting for weekend!!

TNP loves Starbucks.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 26, 2009)

False.  I went their yesterday for the first time in months!  Diet coke is my coffee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is getting over being sick.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 26, 2009)

False ... Am fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves their hair colour ...


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 26, 2009)

True, I like my Haircolour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs a coffee...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 26, 2009)

False ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP doesn't have an i-pod ...


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 26, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungry


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 26, 2009)

False ... Just had lunch

TNP slept late last night ...


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 26, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will meet a Friend today...


----------



## Moxy (Mar 26, 2009)

True, on yoga classes in the evening!

TNP loves a cheeseburger every now and then


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 26, 2009)

Not really.

TNP loves Apple Tea...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 26, 2009)

I love apple juice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves iced lemon tea


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 26, 2009)

True, love it in Summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is bored...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 26, 2009)

Umm, false ... Not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves hanging out with their mom ....


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 26, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wears a orange Shirt...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 26, 2009)

False .. It's black and a little white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP doesn't drink or smoke ...


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 26, 2009)

True, I just drink some Cocktails sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a terracotta-colored bedroom...


----------



## kittykit (Mar 26, 2009)

False. I drink and I used to smoke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP can't live without her morning coffee.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 26, 2009)

False ... I have choco milk in the morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing straight jeans ...


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 26, 2009)

FALSE..still in pjs

TNP needs to poo lol


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 26, 2009)

HAHAHAHAA!! False.

TNP is in bed sick with the flu


----------



## kittykit (Mar 26, 2009)

False. Am at work and bored!

TNP is seriously addicted to this forum.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 26, 2009)

True, love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is stressed...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 26, 2009)

False. Not today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is looking forward to weekend.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 26, 2009)

True, weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going out tonight...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 26, 2009)

True!

TNP wants the Rose Romance quad!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 26, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is excited for "Illuminati" the Movie...


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 27, 2009)

FALSE

TNP would eat a fried bug...cockroach, beatle, centipede, you name it...for $1000


----------



## mirandaincanada (Mar 27, 2009)

lol nope i'd need more then 1000 dollars baby

tnp wears false lashes?


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 27, 2009)

False, I've never tried it. But I'll for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Pets...


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 28, 2009)

true

TNP skipped the new viva glam


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 28, 2009)

True, haven't seen it yet. It's not released here in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Pigments...


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 29, 2009)

True! Vanilla pigment in particular!

TNP is happy that it's Saturday!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2009)

True! Already Sunday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves mineralized products.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

Good Morning Susanne

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP isnot feelin very well....


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2009)

Good Morning!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





False.

TNP loves the 227 brush by MAC.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

False, but just because I don't have it. But I have the CS Dupe for it, and I love this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is enjoying a Cup of Coffee


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves e/s Espresso.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

Don't have it...

TNP will go to MAC next week...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On Saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves e/s quads by MAC.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

^^Me too, or maybe Friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don'T have any e/s Quads. But the one's for Fall (Blue + Green) sound great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will get something from Colour Ready...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2009)

True. Bitter, White Frost and Impassioned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP don't want to wear makeup today


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

True, just because I am so tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungry...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a pink scarf.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is waiting for Breakfast


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2009)

False. I will skip breakfast and wait for lunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves pink lippies.


----------



## Okami08 (Mar 29, 2009)

True!  But lipgloss only (I'm not a l/s girl)

TNP is planning a trip to MAC next week


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has an exotic Pet...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 29, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP bought a new pair of sunglasses


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

Nope, don't need a Sunglass. The Sun isn't shining here in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is very happy today...


----------



## Tahti (Mar 29, 2009)

True! It's Sunday, lazyday ;D

TNP has a headache from the night before...


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

Kinda true, it's better now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP doesn't want to cook today...


----------



## Okami08 (Mar 29, 2009)

True!

TNP is wearing blue right now.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2009)

False.

TNP wears pink nailpolish.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

False, but a good Idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP prefers Pigments over e/s...


----------



## sundaram (Mar 29, 2009)

False.

TNP prefers coke to pepsi


----------



## Moxy (Mar 29, 2009)

False for both, I dont like any fizzy drinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP loves a girly chat with coffee and a cheesecake!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Mar 30, 2009)

Sooooo True! nothing like a great chat over a pep mocha latte from starbucks!

TNP. told a friend she looked good in a outfit, even though it was horrible.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2009)

False.

TNP is very excited about all the upcoming MAC collections!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 30, 2009)

False. Not really. Time to save for summer vacations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is feeling extremely lazy today.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 30, 2009)

Sure, I've had a guest here the whole week and I'm pretty tired/lazy from all the activities/pleasantries.

TNP is posting a FOTD today!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2009)

False, not today.

TNP wants both BPs from Rose Romance


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 30, 2009)

FALSE

TNP prefers salt over sugar


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2009)

False.

TNP has a lazy afternoon.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 30, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will watch a Movie tonight...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2009)

False. Probably CSI.

TNP has more than two sunglasses.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 30, 2009)

False

TNP loves to play UNO...


----------



## Tahti (Mar 30, 2009)

False! Not an UNO fan ;D

TNP misses an old friend...


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 30, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is exited for the upcoming Mineralize Collection Colour Craft...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2009)

Poor wallet...

TNP has a fave e/s as a highlighter.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 30, 2009)

True, two: Vanilla + Crystal Avalanche

TNP has a favourite Red MAC l/s...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2009)

True. Russian Red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves eye palettes.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 30, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite Mascara...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2009)

True. MAC Plushlash. And I like Nivea Beaute Ideal Revolution.

TNP is hungry


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ Mine is a drugstore Mascara: Maybelline XXL Curl Power 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False, but thirsty

TNP loves this Song: James Mraz ft. Colbie Caillat - Lucky


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2009)

False, do I know it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has a MAC brush roll.


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 30, 2009)

False, i dont travel with much of my brushes =[

TNP fakes her tan via tanning bed or spray


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 30, 2009)

^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False no MAC Brush Roll

False I am not tanning, just in Summer, with Sun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Yael Naim's Music


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2009)

False.

TNP wears sneakers at work.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 30, 2009)

True, sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP's Birthday is in Summer...


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 30, 2009)

false... November

TNP likes the feeling of killing roaches and creepy critters


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 30, 2009)

^^^ me too! nov 27 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*OMG FALSE!!*
just the thought of my foot stepping on em and making a CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH noise just makes me cringeeeee. i'm also arachnophobic, and it doesn't help that my bf refuses to be my spider killer too cuz he's not a spider person either LOL

TNP sings in the shower


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 30, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a Day off tomorrow...


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 30, 2009)

FALSE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a piercing/tattoo where the sun don't shine


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 30, 2009)

False, not even where the Sun shines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is very tired, but can't sleep...


----------



## Moxy (Mar 30, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves to drive!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 30, 2009)

No Licence

TNP loved "Super Mario" Nintendo Games...


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG! TRUE!!
still addicted to it on my Nintendo DS lite! greatest game ever. EVER.

TNP has had sex within the last 24 hrs


----------



## Moxy (Mar 31, 2009)

False...I wish!!!! (Do dreams count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

TNP watches a lot of youtube videos.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 31, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP haven't had Breakfast...


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 31, 2009)

TRUE!! hungryyy*

TNP has been broken hearted


----------



## kittykit (Mar 31, 2009)

True. Once and that's enough.

TNP likes internet shopping


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 31, 2009)

TRUE... net shopping is an evil thing, and there should be a therapy clinic for it

TNP thinks that size doesnt matter, its the motion of the ocean


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloopBloop* 

 
_TRUE... net shopping is an evil thing, and there should be a therapy clinic for it

TNP thinks that size doesnt matter, its the motion of the ocean_

 
ummm False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP cant wait for some warm weather!!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 31, 2009)

TNP wants Pasta/Pizza for Dinner...


----------



## Moxy (Mar 31, 2009)

TRUEEEE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Although I have a protein shake ready in the fridge.

TNP has hayfever (and therefore hates spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 31, 2009)

^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PIZZA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kinda true, yes to the hayfever, no for hating Spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants it to be Weekend...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 31, 2009)

of course TRUE!

TNP is very antsy and wants to leave work


----------



## Tahti (Apr 1, 2009)

False, I'm ill and therefore get to laze about home xD

TNP loves industrial music! (e.g Combichrist... <3)


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 1, 2009)

False, what's that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes to watch Soccer/Football...


----------



## Moxy (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Footie fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is always running out of time!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 1, 2009)

TRUE TRUE TRUE

TNP is making tacos for dinner!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 1, 2009)

False.

TNP will go to the cinema tomorrow...


----------



## Tahti (Apr 2, 2009)

False - prefer watching movies at home ;D less annoying people for sure... oh, and industrial music is like... aggro-techno xD

TNP is addicted to lip balm!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 2, 2009)

True! I've so many of them.

TNP can't wait till summer comes.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 2, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants some coffee...


----------



## Tahti (Apr 2, 2009)

False... just had about half a litre of it! *overcaffeinated o_o;;;*
TNP speaks more than one language..


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 2, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to go for a walk...


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 3, 2009)

false, i wanna go to sleep

TNP has picked their nose in the past w/ no tissue when no one was looking...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 3, 2009)

of course TRUE. If anyone denies that its a LIE

TNP is SUPER excited it is friday.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 3, 2009)

LOL I love you!

TRUETRUETRUE

TNP is going to a movie this weekend


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 3, 2009)

False

TNP will go to MAC tomorrow


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is excited.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 3, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants Icecream...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2009)

True. Why not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will have a lazy evening.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 3, 2009)

^^ We have yummy Icecream here in Munich, if you want to come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





True.

TNP will have a Barbecue tomorrow


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2009)

Maybe true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love to get some icecream in Munich one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has Easter vacations.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 3, 2009)

False, not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going for a walk now (and will get some Icecream)...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2009)

False. Watch TV with open door to the balcony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves eye palettes.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 3, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP would love to work as a Makeup Artist...


----------



## Moxy (Apr 3, 2009)

True, and AM working as a MA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But Manhattan won't be my final stop for sure.

TNP loves to watch comedies.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 3, 2009)

True

TNP loves Inline Skating...


----------



## kittykit (Apr 3, 2009)

False. I can't skate!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to bed now.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 3, 2009)

False...going to the movies.

TNP is very excited TopShop finally opened in NYC


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 3, 2009)

False, don't live in NYC

TNP is a health freak


----------



## Moxy (Apr 4, 2009)

False I think...I do hate getting ill but I eat junk food and do unhealthy stuff, so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP changes skincare a lot.


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 4, 2009)

very true lol 

TNP loves bright lipstick


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 4, 2009)

True, especially bright Pinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Dazzleglasses...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 5, 2009)

True!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to get the new ones!!

TNP loves the new Viva Glam VI SE lipstick.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 5, 2009)

False ;/ doesn't suit me at all. Shame!

TNP hates alarm clocks...


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 6, 2009)

SOOO TRUE. i HATE when i hear mine go off. i literally wanna slam it with a hammer LOL neeeeed sleeeeep

TNP loves nail polish


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 6, 2009)

True

TNP is still tired...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2009)

Good morning Yagmur!

True!

TNP wants to go to a drugstore today.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 6, 2009)

Good Morning Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True, DM or Rossman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants some Fruits for Brekfast...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2009)

I will go to dm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False. I prefer a yoghurt.

TNP is wearing red nails.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 6, 2009)

Nope, they are Pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is going to a Birthday Party tonight....


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2009)

False.

TNP has a favourite perfume.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 6, 2009)

False ... Not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has mad love for Specktra


----------



## kittykit (Apr 6, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has spring allergies


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 6, 2009)

Spring allergies?! Like Hayfever?! Yes, true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite Shampoo...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 6, 2009)

False ... Not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is feeling hot


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 6, 2009)

False, cold in NYC again. What the heck is going on here?

TNP hates mondays!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will meet friends tonight.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 6, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Fruitsalad


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 7, 2009)

False. I love certain fruits seprately but together is too much. 

TNP just recently recieved great news!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 7, 2009)

Kinda true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is gonna go shopping in the eve today ...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 7, 2009)

False.

TNP wants Smile Dazzleglass.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 7, 2009)

Maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is jealous of Susannes NYC Trip...


----------



## kittykit (Apr 7, 2009)

True. Haha. I want a shopping spree in NYC too... 

TNP loves nail polish


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 7, 2009)

True - although I seldom paint my nails because I'm too lazy to maintain it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had a great day today.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 7, 2009)

False, because mine just started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP started a beauty blog finally!!!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 7, 2009)

TRUE!

TNP is bored at work!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 7, 2009)

TRUE!

TNP Is already hungry for lunch!!


----------



## munchkin78 (Apr 7, 2009)

False.  I'm really not a lunch person.

TNP still has unopened MAC makeup she's never used (because there are too many damn collections!) LOL


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 7, 2009)

All my MAC get love from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a headache


----------



## GlamDazzled (Apr 7, 2009)

False. Feeling quite well right now.


TNP hates window shopping?


----------



## Tahti (Apr 7, 2009)

True! Just makes me mad I don't have any money x_x;;
TNP can't get an irritating song out of their head...


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 8, 2009)

False.

TNP is feeling anxious.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

False. Excited and nervous.

TNP did not sleep much last night.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 8, 2009)

True. Slept poorly.

TNP loves chocolate


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 8, 2009)

False - I don't like chocs, my friends think I'm a weirdo because of this. Lol.

Susanne, when are you going for your NYC trip? I saw some people mentioning it, but I didn't see your original post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has not much appetite lately.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ True, I've had a stomach virus, yuck.

TNP is going to a movie


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope your stomach will get better soon! I don't have much appetite recently too, for some unknown reason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False.

TNP has a handheld fan?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 8, 2009)

False ...

TNP is going to the mall in half an hour


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 8, 2009)

False, can I come with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is waiting for a Package with MAC Goodies...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

True! At the beginning of May 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is listening to music.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 8, 2009)

False, watching Gilmore Girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP can't wait to get some new Dazzleglasses...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

True!!

TNP loves e/s Bright Future from Style Warriors!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 8, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not till I see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP burnt their tongue


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 8, 2009)

True, but I am curious if it is anything like Bright Sunshine e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will watch Desperate Housewifes tonight...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 8, 2009)

We overlapped Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False ...

TNP is wearing a "Parrot" green coloured top


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

False. I must sleep and get up at 11 PM...

False. A green and white top.

TNP loves Private Practice.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 8, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Greys Anatomy...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

hmm... not as much as Desperate Housewives and Private Practice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a fave deodorant.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 8, 2009)

True ..

TNP is on twitter now ..


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 8, 2009)

False

TNP doesn't like onions...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 8, 2009)

False ..

TNP dances well


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 8, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP's kitchen is green...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

False. White and yellow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favoutite place in the flat or house.


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 8, 2009)

False - It is yellow!

TNP likes to twirl her hair.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 8, 2009)

True .. My room and the couch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves ice creams


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 8, 2009)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm I think I'll just ask my previous overlapped question. TNP likes to twirl her hair?


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 8, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is thirsty...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 8, 2009)

False ...

TNP is loving the weather today


----------



## kittykit (Apr 8, 2009)

True! It's sunny and warm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP go/went shopping at MAC today.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 8, 2009)

False, but I received a Package with MAC Goodies today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will meet Friends today...


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 8, 2009)

Woohoo what MAC products came in the package? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False.

TNP is having a headache.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 8, 2009)

^^Don't be Shy Blush, Meet to Fleet e/s, Smut e/s, Florabundance l/g, Lustrewhite l/g, Russian Red l/s, Gently Off Makeup Remover, Eyebrow Pencil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True

TNP is hungry...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 8, 2009)

true! Always hungry. Having a latte and half a turkey burger for lunch in a few hours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to macpro after work!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 8, 2009)

False, no Macpro in my City 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is watching TV right now....


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a fave city?


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 8, 2009)

True, but 2: Hamburg + Istanbul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite MAC Lipstick...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

True. Bombshell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is drinking a tea.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 9, 2009)

False ... Water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing or gonna wear a nude l/g


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 9, 2009)

False, no Makeup, no Lipglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is very happy today...


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 9, 2009)

false....Not yet anyway

TNP is off work on Friday for the Holiday


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 9, 2009)

True, off University 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP wants Sushi for Dinner...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 9, 2009)

Umm, I've never had sushi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to! So, false ...

TNP just can't stop thinking about food these days


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 9, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Barbecue...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 9, 2009)

True ...

TNP loves steak ... (food, food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 9, 2009)

True, Turkey Steak

TNP loves Baked Potatoes...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 9, 2009)

We've gone food-crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 True ...

TNP loves tuna ...


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 9, 2009)

^^ can you tell we are hungry? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP can't wait to get Lollipop Lovin l/s...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 9, 2009)

True

TNP is about to text a friend


----------



## Tahti (Apr 9, 2009)

False, no credit! ;/
TNP loooves strawberries ^_^


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 9, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP loves grapes


----------



## florabundance (Apr 9, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm eating some now fresh from Cyprus lol

TNP is in love


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 9, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP's feet are cold


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 9, 2009)

False, Finally getting warm in NYC!
TNP is going to get the dazzleglasses today!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 9, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a pet...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 9, 2009)

True! A puppy girl
TNP is obsessed with a new scent!

Yagmur: I will have some swatched for you later


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 9, 2009)

^^ Thank you FemmeFatale, I can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False

TNP will go out tonight...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 10, 2009)

False ... But, I am going to be all out on the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is not wearing any ear rings ...


----------



## kittykit (Apr 10, 2009)

False. I'm wearing my earrings today.

TNP is working on Good Friday... (I'm...! It's not a public holiday here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 10, 2009)

False

TNP will go to MAC next weeks...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 10, 2009)

False ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not yet .... 

TNP is super happy today


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 10, 2009)

TRUE because my mami is coming to visit me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YAY! lol

TNP Wants new eyeshadows


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 10, 2009)

True, even if I don't need them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will go for a long walk today...


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 10, 2009)

false

tnp has big plans for Easter Sunday


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 10, 2009)

Kinda true ... Not specifically for Easter though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves chunky neck pieces


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 10, 2009)

True.

TNP Is very happy it is friday


----------



## kittykit (Apr 10, 2009)

True! Long weekend, yay!

TNP craves for chocolates.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 10, 2009)

TNP will watch some Movies tonight...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 10, 2009)

true. I am going to see "i love you man"

TNP is going to relax all weekend


----------



## divineflygirl (Apr 11, 2009)

_False! Family is coming to visit, basketball and soccer games and more shopping to do, MAC included. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP enjoys eating conch._


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 11, 2009)

LMFAO Why did I look at this post?? Dayum u fly girl jk  ha haha ha

False-- I dont eat conch...My man does ha ha ha 

TNP- Is a stripper   (for ur sig other counts too)


----------



## xsavagex (Apr 12, 2009)

False.

TNP is currently watching sport on TV.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 12, 2009)

False

TNP loves flavoured Coffee...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 12, 2009)

True. YUM YUM!!!

TNP likes his/her steaks rare.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 12, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP plays Poker sometimes...


----------



## Tahti (Apr 12, 2009)

False! I'm so bad at learning rules for card games, can never remember them. Plus, I think I'd have a terrrrible poker face xD
TNP loves cardamom buns!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 12, 2009)

Falso cuz I have no clue what that is....



TNP doesn't believe bisexuality truly "exists".


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 12, 2009)

False. I think many people can be attracted to both sexes. Althought I know what you are getting at!

TNP is not happy it is almost monday!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 12, 2009)

True, but I dont have school so I really don't mind.

TNP can run a mile in under 8 minutes.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 13, 2009)

FALSE xD lol... I smoke and I never ever exercise. TG for good metabolisms.
TNP has an expensive camera! ($700+..)


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 13, 2009)

Not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 False ..

TNP hasn't been to MAC in about a month ...


----------



## mommy22girls (Apr 13, 2009)

True.  In fact, it has been even longer.

TNP doesn't eat meat.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 13, 2009)

False ... I'm a non-veg lover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is really pissed with someone ...


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 13, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will do something fun today...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 13, 2009)

I hope I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 True maybe ...

TNP is wearing a pink spaghetti top ...


----------



## kittykit (Apr 13, 2009)

False. It's purple with stripes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is doing nothing on Easter Monday.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 13, 2009)

False ... Am at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves aquariums ....


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 13, 2009)

False! I hate sharks and get scared in aquariums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is planning a trip to california soon.


----------



## breakablewoman (Apr 13, 2009)

False! I'm from Germany, and i dream only to planning a trip to california soon. xD

TNP have more as 20 products of MAC.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 13, 2009)

True, but thats not really hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungry...


----------



## sneaky9 (Apr 13, 2009)

truee...and bored tooo which is very sadd bcuz its so nice and sunny outside

TNP wants to cryy =(


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 13, 2009)

TNP wants to sleep


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 13, 2009)

True.. ALWAYS


TNP likes that BEp song "Boom Boom POW"


i hate it


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't remember what song is that! False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing black leggings and a short dress


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 14, 2009)

False

TNP is a Miley Cyrus fan


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 14, 2009)

Kinda true ...

TNP has never had sushi


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 14, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is annoyed...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 14, 2009)

False ...

TNP wears a ring (on any finger)


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 14, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has read Illuminati...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 14, 2009)

False ...

TNP rarely ever blow dries their hair ...


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 14, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP hasn't had breakfast yet...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 14, 2009)

False ... Had lunch just now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a white bag ...


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 14, 2009)

True

TNP has a lot to do today...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 14, 2009)

False .... 

TNP snacks on fruit in the evening ...


----------



## kittykit (Apr 14, 2009)

False. 

TNP is a Starbucks fan.


----------



## gremlin (Apr 14, 2009)

False, but I like their cheesecake.

TNP has a pet.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 14, 2009)

False ...

TNP is chewing gum


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 14, 2009)

False - chewing gum is banned in Singapore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just had a MAC haul today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I sure did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorta true,
I only got the Studio Sculpt but definitely would have got more if I wasnt running late to my lunch date!

TNP: Has a busy day ahead


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 14, 2009)

True

TNP hasn't got Sugar Sweet yet...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 14, 2009)

True! But I saw it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just bought a pigment.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 14, 2009)

False, but I pressed 15 Pigments today. Does that count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Dita van Teese...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok, it does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Share pics!

True.

TNP likes music by Coldplay.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 14, 2009)

They're on the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True

TNP will go to MAC this week...


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 14, 2009)

False. I'm broke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm trying my best to stay away.

TNP loves the beach.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 14, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to sleep now...


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 14, 2009)

No, but I'd like to...

TNP hasn't been to the dentist this year...


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 14, 2009)

True.

TNP has Peppermint Patti on her nails.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

False ...

TNP is wearing ballerina shoes


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 15, 2009)

False...fuzzy socks (in my home office).

TNP loves their job?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

Half-true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has never been out of the country ...


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

False.

TNP is busy today...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

True ...

TNP had self-made chicken and tuna sandwiches for lunch


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

Nope, haven't had breakfast yet, just coffee

TNP will eat Thai Food for Dinner


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

Hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 False ... Indian!

TNP always has make-up on the MUST-BUY list


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

TNP loves Curry Chicken


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

True ... (Here we go again, Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

TNP had a major weekend haul/ is planning one


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

False, still waiting for Sugarsweet, Rose Romance and Dazzleglasses...

TNP has a favourite MAC Product...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just cancelled a haul plan


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

^^Which one?
Your CS Haul?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False, I had no Haul Plan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has pink Toes...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

Hehe, you know me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  False ... Black (painted) toes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a limited collection of e/s ....


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 15, 2009)

Trueish

I try not to buy things I know Im not going to use more than a handful of times

TNP: Fav colour at the moment is purple


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 15, 2009)

False.  Green is my favorite color, but I'm on a yellow kick at the moment, too.

TNP has the tv on in the background


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

True .. It's been my fave before I was born 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing a red top ...


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_False.  Green is my favorite color, but I'm on a yellow kick at the moment, too.

*TNP has the tv on in the background*_

 
True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_True .. It's been my fave before I was born 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*TNP is wearing a red top ...*_

 
False, its grey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to take a shower now...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

You're the cutest! You answered both the overlaps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False ... No shower in office 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants ice cream


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_You're the cutest! You answered both the overlaps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP skips University/Work today... 

I just have to, the weather is to great for 2 hours in the train for just one lecture


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice plan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 False though ... Am at work ...

TNP writes songs ...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 15, 2009)

Yagmur!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and also false.. I don't write songs.

TNP is hungry! Very hungry!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

Hehe, yea, am always hungry these days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will watch Wolverine (whenever it releases!)


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

False, what's that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is sitting in the Garden and enjoying the Sun


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

That's the Hugh Jackman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 False

TNP drools over Hugh Jackman


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 15, 2009)

False.. Christian Bale (so much more yummy in Prestige than Hugh Jackman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

TNP had no mail today.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

True, but I am not waiting for a Mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungry and will go to eat something now...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 15, 2009)

True! Pasta with asparagus and garlic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP did her/his nails yesterday.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

False ... Planning to, today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is gonna go offline now ... Bye bye


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 15, 2009)

False. Just got on.

TNP Is waiting on the sunshine to finally come!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

False, we have Sunshine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves the Simpsons...


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 15, 2009)

True

Tnp- Loves pizza


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 15, 2009)

TRUE! Heck yeaaaah!

TNP is very excited about all the beauty sales and discount codes on Sephora and Saks and is planning a haul!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 15, 2009)

Hell yea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You bet I am!! I'm picking out stuff to fill my shopping cart with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is craving for a cheeseburger, fries, and a milkshake (or any of the variation)


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 15, 2009)

TRUE! that sounds amazing

TNP is so excited its almost 6pm in nyc because work is out!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 16, 2009)

False ... We're just starting here!

TNP is very happy ...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 16, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants BP Summer Rose from Rose Romance.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 16, 2009)

False .... No such plans yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing pearls today ...


----------



## kittykit (Apr 16, 2009)

False.

TNP has itchy eyes *damn the allergies*!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 16, 2009)

False

TNP's belly hurts, Damn PMS...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 16, 2009)

True ... I think mine is on its way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had a big mac for lunch


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 16, 2009)

Nope, I am still sitting at my breakfast table 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will eat some yummy icecream today...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 16, 2009)

Good idea! True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing yellow ...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 16, 2009)

False, is wearing white.

TNP is excited that Creme D'Nude is finally back instock on MAC webbie.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 16, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP wears Pappermint Patti nailpolish. (I am still waiting!)


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 16, 2009)

False 

TNP-> Loves the #217 brush lol


----------



## Susanne (Apr 16, 2009)

True!

TNP watches Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 16, 2009)

True 

TNP is mad on someone...


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 16, 2009)

True! 






@hubby

TNP religiously watches American Idol


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 16, 2009)

^^Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False

TNP is in love with "Going Bananas" e/s...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 16, 2009)

True!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves blue.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 16, 2009)

True, Blue Pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to do a new FOTD tomorrow...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 16, 2009)

True... wants to but I don't know if I actually will


TNP loves to recreate high fashion runway looks


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 16, 2009)

False.

TNP has gone for a surgery before.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 17, 2009)

False.

TNP loves going out to the newest resturants


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 17, 2009)

False.

TNP has permed hair?


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 17, 2009)

Nope, naturally curly/wavey Hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP isn't feeling good today...


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 17, 2009)

False.

TNP washes hair every alternate day.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 17, 2009)

True

TNP Is wearing a full face of makeup today


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 17, 2009)

Alternate Day?! Every 2nd Day?! Then true, but in Summer every Day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is watching TV right now...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2009)

False! But I watched Mario Barth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will clean the household tomorrow.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 17, 2009)

^^Oh I love Mario Barth, his Show: "Männer sind Schweine, aber Frauen auch" is too funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True 

TNP needs to clean the windows...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2009)

TNP will wear Parrot tomorrow


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmm... maybe. I want to wear Going Bananas, but Parrot is a great Match to it, right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP wants to know where to get the Trip Palettes...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2009)

True. I am sad I could not get them.

TNP prefers the 217 to the 224?


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 17, 2009)

^^I am sad as well. I want the Cool Eyes, I want Waternymph 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't have the 217 + 224. but I want the 217, so I would say true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP matches her Outfit to her Makeup.    (I do that, always! Am I crazy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 17, 2009)

False. 

TNP wants to go shopping!!!


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmm true, but I'm too tired to shop today.

TNP is terrified of getting rashes (I always think I'm going to die when I see them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 18, 2009)

True ...

TNP wants to get a manicure/pedicure SOON


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 18, 2009)

False - Peppermint Patti is still sitting nicely on my toenails.

TNP pays a pro to get his/her eyebrows done.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 18, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has nothing special to do today...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just took a shower.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 18, 2009)

False, I will take a shower now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP lives alone...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2009)

True.

TNP has a fave e/s combination.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 18, 2009)

True, but it always changes. Right now it's my "Never too much Pink" FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite Flower, and which one....


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2009)

True. Tulips.

TNP has a fave shampoo.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 18, 2009)

False ...

TNP loves shimmer


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves fruity fragrances.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 18, 2009)

True, Escada Summer Fragrances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Daisies...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 18, 2009)

Kinda true ... I nearly like all flowers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP really really wants to sleep .... Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 18, 2009)

True, shit weather makes me tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a Notebook/Laptop...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 18, 2009)

True ... I love my lappy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to get a new hair cut ...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2009)

False.

TNP loves brush 239.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm bad with brush #s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, false maybe!

TNP's feeling cold ...


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 18, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has no Makeup on...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 18, 2009)

False ... Just no eye-makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is eagerly waiting for a good thing to happen


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 18, 2009)

True, who is not?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Kamill Hand Cream...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 18, 2009)

No idea, false ....

TNP wants to get their hair cut short ....


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 18, 2009)

I would love to, but my Hair is naturally curly and with short Hair, I would have to straighten it every Day. No, Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is bored...


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 18, 2009)

True.

TNP is missing someone.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 18, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants Lollipop Lovin, NOW...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 18, 2009)

Maybe yea ...

TNP is kinda sad


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2009)

False.

TNP has eaten too much...


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 18, 2009)

False - but I plan on glutting myself with pizza sometime this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is sporting a red lip...


----------



## Tahti (Apr 18, 2009)

True! How did you know? xD
TNP feels like they should go exercise..


----------



## chaffsters33 (Apr 19, 2009)

True! But I probably won't!
TNP enjoys carrots.


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 19, 2009)

True!  

TNP is a vegetarian.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 19, 2009)

False, but I don't like Meat that much.

TNP wants to eat Fish today...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2009)

Good morning Yagmur!!

False.

TNP loves Panna Cotta


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 19, 2009)

Good Morning Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False

TNP loves Tiramisu...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves bronzer Refined Golden every day.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 19, 2009)

False

TNP loves Lovelorn Lipstick....


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 20, 2009)

False ...

TNP had a mango juice ....


----------



## Susanne (Apr 20, 2009)

False.

TNP drinks orange juice in the morning.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 20, 2009)

False ...

TNP is not feeling great


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 20, 2009)

True.

TNP is feeling very restless.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 20, 2009)

True ...

TNP is wearing an MSF today (any one ...)


----------



## kittykit (Apr 20, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's Brunette day!

TNP never likes Mondays!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 20, 2009)

Hehe ... Kinda ... I was born on a Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has mad love for MSFs


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 20, 2009)

TRUE! Love MSF's but I have a new highlighter that I am obsessed with.

TNP is bummed its a monday


----------



## Susanne (Apr 20, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP watches Gossip Girl.


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 20, 2009)

False.

TNP likes Jackie Chan movies.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 20, 2009)

False.

TNP likes singing.


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 20, 2009)

So very true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










TNP loves eating spaghetti.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 20, 2009)

True!!

TNP loves pretzels.


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't know about that - I've never eaten a pretzel before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP prefers shopping in person to online shopping.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 20, 2009)

True.

TNP has a fave MUFE e/s.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 20, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 #92 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is tired.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 20, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Veggie...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 21, 2009)

True ...

TNP is wearing a soft pink blush ...


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 21, 2009)

Nope, no Makeup on now. But maybe later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has bad headache...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 21, 2009)

False .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Get well hun ...

TNP is very excited about Mothers' Day!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 21, 2009)

True, bought my mom a new Coach bag and she's going to love it!

TNP should be in bed by now (FYI, it's 3:09 am in the morning here)!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 21, 2009)

False ... It's 12.52pm here .... Nice gift btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is wearing a jade-coloured nail colour ...


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 21, 2009)

False!  No nail polish, but someone at work told me she wished her nails were as pretty as mine are naturally. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a smartphone.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 21, 2009)

True ... It's very smart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jk

TNP is very happy today


----------



## kittykit (Apr 21, 2009)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is waiting for some comestics to come in mail!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 21, 2009)

False ... I still have to place my orders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants a cookie


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes, please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to start running/jogging soon...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 21, 2009)

False ... Had one of the walks ... Next in the evening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to try China Glaze ...


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 21, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite Tea...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 21, 2009)

True ... 

TNP hasn't straightened their hair for quite a long time now ...


----------



## Tahti (Apr 21, 2009)

True! It's naturally stick straight ;(
TNP has a pink Ipod..


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 21, 2009)

False ... None of my gadgets is pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP might end up buying something off of MAC soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Control!!)


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 21, 2009)

True - I just bought Perfect Topping and Viva Glam VI SE today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has aches and pains somewhere in the body.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 21, 2009)

TRUE! My hips are aching from running at the gym!

TNP has found a new HG lip balm!


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 21, 2009)

False. I'm still sticking with my Nivea one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP carries a water bottle around when out of the house.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 21, 2009)

True!

TNP loves White Chocolate Mocha from Starbucks


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 21, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is craving for some chocolate...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 21, 2009)

But its too late already for my tummy.. heartburn would follow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had no coffee today!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 21, 2009)

True

TNP is watching Dr. House...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 21, 2009)

False!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a yellow dress.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_True

TNP is watching Dr. House..._

 
True


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 21, 2009)

False.  But I have the latest episode on my DVR, just have not watched yet.

TNP is rocking some false lashes today.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 21, 2009)

False.

TNP forgot mascara today


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 21, 2009)

True.  Not wearing any makeup today, actually.  Just sunscreen.

TNP is going on holiday soon.  (I wish I was!)


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 21, 2009)

False, I feel naked without Mascara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Fruit Yoghurt...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 21, 2009)

True!

TNP loves watermelon.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 21, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Kiwi Fruit...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 21, 2009)

False


TNP has allergies...


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 21, 2009)

False.

TNP has cried recently.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 21, 2009)

False

tnp has been a bad girl and spent too much money!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 22, 2009)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is tired.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 22, 2009)

False ...

TNP ordered stuff online yesterday


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 22, 2009)

False, but I know you did "accidentally" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves to swim...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't swim .... False ... I'd love to learn though!

TNP is using a drugstore shampoo currently


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 22, 2009)

False... we don't have "drugstores" here!

The next person like The Beatles


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 22, 2009)

True ...

TNP is about to have ice-cream


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 22, 2009)

Not yet, but later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will go for a long walk today...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 22, 2009)

True ... I go everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just had apple juice


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 22, 2009)

False.  I don't drink fruit juice any more, except maybe a handful of times in a year. 

TNP wants to go to a MAC store/counter but won't be able to get there until May.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 22, 2009)

Sad but true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP does not have a red lippie ...


----------



## kittykit (Apr 22, 2009)

False. I've 2 of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has some big plans for the weekend... *can't wait*!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 22, 2009)

False, nothing special or big. What's your Plan? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP loves cold apple spritzer...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 22, 2009)

True ...

TNP is going offline in sometime now


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 22, 2009)

True

TNP loves Pudding...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 22, 2009)

German pudding? True.

TNP has the 109 brush.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 22, 2009)

^^yes German Pudding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False, don't have the 109. Should I get it?!

TNP has a favourite MAC Blush...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 22, 2009)

True, its a tie. Well Dressed and Springsheen.

TNP favorite eyeshadow is Solar White


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 22, 2009)

False, I don't have Solar White.

TNP is exited about NYX Eyeshadow Pencil in Milk...


----------



## Tahti (Apr 22, 2009)

False... I don't know/own anything from that brand ;/
TNP looovvvves almonds ;D


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 23, 2009)

False ...

TNP is about to cancel an online order


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2009)

False.

TNP is wearing green earrings.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 23, 2009)

False ... Orange

TNP wants to just "talk" with someone!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

True, I am here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves to watch "Gilmore Girls"...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 23, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 True ...

TNP is wearing an orangish top ...


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

Nope, it's yellow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a lot Homework to do today...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 23, 2009)

False ...

TNP wants to have fun ..


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

True, who doesn't? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite Chocolate...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 23, 2009)

Umm, true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is having tea now ...


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

^^Which one?

True, apple tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will do something fun tomorrow...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 23, 2009)

^^ The other day I had a mix of Strawberry, Vanilla and Chocolate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heavenly!!

False .... But, yes on the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is getting soooo bored right now


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

True

TNP has at least one Pigment...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 23, 2009)

False ... Not yet!!

TNP is about to go somewhere (Am going home!)


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2009)

True. To workout soon.

TNP is happy.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungry...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2009)

False. Just had Dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Blonde MSF.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

True, my one and only MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to MAC tomorrow


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 23, 2009)

false
tnp worked out today


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP need an advise which Lipstick to get with B2M...  

... I need


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 23, 2009)

false..I have too many l/s

TNP loves red lipstick


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 23, 2009)

True! just never wear it =/

Tnp has recently changed their hair colour


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 23, 2009)

False, I am blonde, I want to go blonder soon though.

TNP is excited to wear her new NARS Duo in Jolie Poupee


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 23, 2009)

False!  I have no NARS.

TNP has noisy neighbors.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 24, 2009)

False ....

TNP is trying to make exciting plans for the weekend!!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 24, 2009)

False, it's my bday next weekend so I'm saving myself! ;D
TNP wishes their hair had more volume naturally ;(


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 24, 2009)

False ....

TNP is hungry .... (stomach growling!)


----------



## kittykit (Apr 24, 2009)

True. Almost lunch time!

TNP is wearing pink lippie today.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 24, 2009)

So true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP does not go out much these days ...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 24, 2009)

True. Too busy.

TNP loves fish and chips.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 24, 2009)

True...anything seafood

TNP has exciting weekend plans


----------



## SuSana (Apr 24, 2009)

False...unless working overtime is exciting.

TNP has lots of black clothes.









Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Tish


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 24, 2009)

False ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is not in a great mood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A colleague got sacked today!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh I am sorry for your colleague 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But, false I am in a great Mood today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants at least 3 of the new Dazzleglasses...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 24, 2009)

True. I already have two and want two more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves blush X-Rocks.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 24, 2009)

False, don't know it.

TNP loves Dogs, especially French Bulldogs...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 24, 2009)

False. I am afraid of them.

TNP loves cats


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 24, 2009)

^^but, but they are sooooo super cute *French Bulldog*



True, but I like Dogs more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP miss somebody special...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_^^but, but they are sooooo super cute *French Bulldog*



True, but I like Dogs more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP miss somebody special..._

 
Ok, they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True.

TNP has a gay friend.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 24, 2009)

True

TNP read Illuminati from Dan Brown...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 24, 2009)

True, loved it. Cant wait for Angels and Demons movie to come out in a few weeks here.

TNP is going to lay out and tan this weekend


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 24, 2009)

If the weather is warm and sunny enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to School/University...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 24, 2009)

False, I am leaving work in a bit. I graduated university 3 years ago!

TNP is going to make a new recipe tonight, Zucchini stuffed mozzerella


----------



## SuSana (Apr 25, 2009)

false.

tnp has slapped someone before.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 25, 2009)

True.  I remember slapping a boy in high school because he tried to get fresh with me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has watched a video on Youtube this evening.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2009)

True. It is morning already here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will go on a trip next week.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 25, 2009)

but I know you will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is still tired...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2009)

False.

TNP has a fave top to wear.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 25, 2009)

True

TNP doesn't have Plans for today...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2009)

False.

TNP likes working in the garden.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 25, 2009)

False 

TNP is wearing a white top today...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2009)

False. Still my pyjama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves sneakers for work.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, sneakers or ballerinas for University 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a fave cereal...


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 25, 2009)

True - currently it's Fruit Cheerios!

TNP is staying up late tonight/this morning (it's currently almost 5am where I am!).


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 25, 2009)

False - It's 1am here and I think I'll be going to bed soon.

TNP is worried about something.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2009)

False.

TNP can't wait to see the new brush 130.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 25, 2009)

Somewhat true.  It sounds intriguing.

TNP is having a BBQ today.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 25, 2009)

False

TNP is on Facebook...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2009)

True.

TNP likes fish.


----------



## nursee81 (Apr 25, 2009)

Not at all.

TNP is having a crush on some ones whos a friend?


----------



## frocher (Apr 25, 2009)

False.

TNP has been a foreign exchange student.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 25, 2009)

True, I had an awesome Time in Tennessee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP loves to go to the Movies...


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 25, 2009)

True, although I have not been in ages.  I need to catch up.

TNP has a large pigment collection.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 25, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Thai Food...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 25, 2009)

False, only pad thai.

TNP has had a great day, a sunny, getting tan day!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 26, 2009)

False 

TNP Loves Trax e/s


----------



## Susanne (Apr 26, 2009)

False. Haven't got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs a manicure.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 26, 2009)

So TRUE

TNP is going to Church on Sunday


----------



## SuSana (Apr 26, 2009)

False cause I went today!

TNP is shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 26, 2009)

False - Monday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a three day weekend.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 26, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP's back hurts


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 26, 2009)

omg... TRUE! My back is hurting I dont know why, its been for a few months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going for drunch outside today


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 27, 2009)

False ...

TNP is feeling cold


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 27, 2009)

False - it's been pretty hot in Singapore lately.

TNP is counting down to something.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 27, 2009)

True. 1 May - it will be a long weekend *lol*

TNP has red nails today.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 27, 2009)

False .... Silverish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is chewing gum


----------



## kittykit (Apr 27, 2009)

True. I do that when I'm nervous.

TNP is going somewhere for the summer holiday.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 27, 2009)

False .... Or could become true by a miracle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is not wearing any l/g


----------



## Tahti (Apr 27, 2009)

True, it's a matte L/S day today ^_^
TN has a hairband/s around their wrist


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 27, 2009)

False

TNP isn't at Home right now...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 27, 2009)

True .... But, am leaving for home now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing their hair down today ...


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 27, 2009)

True, like I do mostly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had a stressful day today...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 27, 2009)

False, my day is just starting 

TNP is drinking a large soy latte.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 27, 2009)

False, having tea this morning.

TNP is on holiday (I wish I was!).


----------



## SuSana (Apr 27, 2009)

False, I wish I was too.

TNP is listening to music at work.


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 27, 2009)

False - I'm not at work today!  *Muahahahahahahahaha!* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Umm.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is seeing family today.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 27, 2009)

True! My sister has come over to visit me ^_____^
TNP loves drinking water!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 27, 2009)

False- I force myself though!

TNP had a very busy monday!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 27, 2009)

False. Just school and homework.

TNP is very flexible... if so, send me a PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  just kidding!!!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 27, 2009)

LOL FALSE! and very far from it! haha

TNP loves flip flops


----------



## callison (Apr 27, 2009)

True

TNP is wearing greenish shadow?


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 27, 2009)

False, woodwinked.

TNP wishes she had some chocolate around somewhere


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 27, 2009)

False - not a big fan of chocolate.

TNP is going to the gym today (or tomorrow).


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 28, 2009)

TRUE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP cant sleep right now!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 28, 2009)

true. that's why i'm on here! lulz

tnp likes pretty boys.


----------



## SuSana (Apr 28, 2009)

mmm false, i like more rugged.

tnp sleeps with more than 4 pillows on their bed.


----------



## BBJay (Apr 28, 2009)

False. I only have two but about a million "for decoration"

TNP loves to go swimming


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 28, 2009)

False .... Still to learn!

TNP is wearing a green t ....


----------



## kittykit (Apr 28, 2009)

False. It's black today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is having a busy day.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 28, 2009)

Kinda true ...

TNP bought something yesterday


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 30, 2009)

True - I bought a cheap nailpolish from The Face Shop.

TNP hasn't left her hometown for years.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 30, 2009)

False .... I've only just come back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungry!!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 30, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is exited for today....


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 30, 2009)

False .... But, I am for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing a peach lippie


----------



## kittykit (Apr 30, 2009)

False. I only have Nice Kitty gloss today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wears a pink blush today!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 30, 2009)

False ... Only Redhead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing a red bracelet


----------



## Tahti (Apr 30, 2009)

True..
TNP loves lemons!


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 30, 2009)

False - I can't stand sour stuff.

TNP has had a flu shot.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 30, 2009)

False.

TNP has a CS palette.


----------



## SuSana (Apr 30, 2009)

false

tnp cracks their knuckles.


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 30, 2009)

True.

TNP loves makeup that has a blue glitter/sheen to it.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 1, 2009)

True ... I'd love that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a new hair-do today


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 1, 2009)

false. the same hair i've had for the past 3 years....


tnp smells good.


----------



## coachkitten (May 1, 2009)

I think that I smell pretty good but who knows what everyone else thinks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is listening to their I-Pod.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

False

TNP gets to sleep in late tomorrow


----------



## Okami08 (May 1, 2009)

False - I'd love to, but no sleeping in for me until Saturday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is staying at home this weekend.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 1, 2009)

True ... Just one day off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is crazy happy about something


----------



## dreamer246 (May 1, 2009)

False - there are so many things for me to be unhappy about right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves eating baked beans.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 1, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungry yet again!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 1, 2009)

Read my mind. It's past midnight and I just might eat a little snack. I'll regret it in the morning.

TNP is going on a trip this weekend.


----------



## Susanne (May 1, 2009)

False. Just to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a free day today.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 1, 2009)

False

TNP is wearing heels today


----------



## Susanne (May 1, 2009)

False.

TNP is wearing fluidline Blacktrack today.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 1, 2009)

False ... No eye makeup till 9 may 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had something yum to eat


----------



## Susanne (May 1, 2009)

False. Not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just called their sister.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 1, 2009)

False ... My best pal though

TNP is wanting to buy something really bad!


----------



## Yagmur (May 1, 2009)

True, Lollipop Lovin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will go out tonight...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 1, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will have fruit in sometime


----------



## dreamer246 (May 1, 2009)

False.

TNP often has headaches.


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 1, 2009)

False

TNP is excited for breakfast


----------



## Yagmur (May 1, 2009)

Yes, tomorrow morning with my Hubby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had Sushi today


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 1, 2009)

False, but I had it last night!!! yum!!
TNP is thinking about joining a beauty networking group


----------



## SuSana (May 1, 2009)

false.

tnp gets waxed.


----------



## Susanne (May 1, 2009)

False.

TNP has to make an important decision.


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 1, 2009)

True, which MES i am going to pick up after work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




TNP is almost done for the day, then its the weekend!!!!!!!


----------



## SerenityRaine (May 1, 2009)

True
TNP is wearing a SARS mask


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 2, 2009)

False!

TNP is reading a novel these days


----------



## coachkitten (May 2, 2009)

True!  I am reading the last book in the twilight series.

TNP wishes that they didn't have to work on the weekends


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 2, 2009)

False, I don't work weekends!

TNP is going to see a movie this weekend.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 2, 2009)

False .... No time!

TNP is not in the best of moods


----------



## Susanne (May 2, 2009)

False, I will get Rose Romance today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing a pink pyjama.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 2, 2009)

Can't, at work .... False

TNP likes salad


----------



## Yagmur (May 2, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungry...


----------



## Susanne (May 2, 2009)

True. And I want a Starbucks coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants the 134 brush.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 2, 2009)

False

TNP is about to eat (Finally!)


----------



## Yagmur (May 2, 2009)

Yes, I need my breakfast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will go to the sneak preview of Illuminati / Angels & Demons...


----------



## Okami08 (May 2, 2009)

False - I don't go to the movies anymore, really.

TNP is trying very hard not to go splurge on some MAC goodies this weekend.


----------



## Yagmur (May 2, 2009)

Kinda true. I am going to the Counter today, but will buy my things next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP doesn't smoke...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 2, 2009)

True ...

TNP has no Sunday plans yet


----------



## Yagmur (May 2, 2009)

Nothing fix, but some Ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is meeting a Friend today...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 2, 2009)

False

TNP wants to watch Monsters Vs. Aliens


----------



## Yagmur (May 2, 2009)

Maybe

TNP is watching TV right now...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 2, 2009)

False ...

TNP wants to go out


----------



## Tahti (May 2, 2009)

True! Celebrating tonight ;D parrtty
TNP has a penchant for awesome headphones


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 2, 2009)

False, I use the kind the just come standardly with my ipod!
TNP is going to the gym to work on her bikini bod


----------



## Susanne (May 2, 2009)

True, on Thursday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has a fave bodylotion?


----------



## Yagmur (May 2, 2009)

False, any recommendations?

TNP is very tired now...


----------



## Okami08 (May 3, 2009)

False, I slept for 16 hours today.

I love Clinique Deep Comfort Body Butter.

TNP is reading a new book.


----------



## Susanne (May 3, 2009)

False. Working at the PC.

TNP wants to take a bath.


----------



## Yagmur (May 3, 2009)

True, i would love to.

TNP loves the beach...


----------



## Susanne (May 3, 2009)

True.

TNP loves the smell of watermelon.


----------



## Yagmur (May 3, 2009)

True and also the taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungry...


----------



## Susanne (May 3, 2009)

False. Not yet.

TNP will have salmon for lunch.


----------



## Yagmur (May 3, 2009)

Hmm... maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to do something outside today...


----------



## Susanne (May 3, 2009)

False. I am lazy today.

TNP is listening to music.


----------



## Tahti (May 3, 2009)

True! M.I.A this morning..
TNP wants to decorate their traincase somehow


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 3, 2009)

False ... Not till someone helps me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just had a manicure


----------



## dreamer246 (May 3, 2009)

True - I painted my nails myself a few days ago. Does that count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes eating tomatoes.


----------



## leenybeeny (May 3, 2009)

False - unless they are in a burger

TNP - is baking cookies!


----------



## Okami08 (May 3, 2009)

False - but now I want to be!

TNP loves false lashes.


----------



## dreamer246 (May 3, 2009)

False - Never worn falsies before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is tired.


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 3, 2009)

False, just woke up, going to the gym!
TNP is bummed because it is raining cats and dogs!


----------



## Susanne (May 3, 2009)

False. But I think it is too cold today.

TNP don't want Monday to come


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 3, 2009)

*sigh*
Can I have one more Sunday please?

TNPs back hurts.


----------



## Yagmur (May 3, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a heartburn...


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 3, 2009)

False! I am sorry Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
TNP is going to have italian for dinner


----------



## Yagmur (May 3, 2009)

False, its almost time to sleep in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you, Femme Fatale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to bed now...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 4, 2009)

False ... Monday morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing a black nail colour


----------



## Susanne (May 4, 2009)

False. 

TNP is having a late breakfast.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 4, 2009)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is waiting for something.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 4, 2009)

True ... I'm always waiting for something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I know what are you waiting for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is very happy


----------



## Yagmur (May 4, 2009)

True, I have won 40€ in the lottery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will be late at home today...


----------



## dreamer246 (May 4, 2009)

False - late at home? What does that mean?

TNP bought some dazzleglasses recently.


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 4, 2009)

True, but I am pissed off about them!!! AIR BUBBLES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP is patiently waiting for some warm weather!


----------



## Susanne (May 4, 2009)

True!!!

TNP wants to buy a bronzer.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 4, 2009)

True! With SW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs a drink!


----------



## SuSana (May 4, 2009)

False lol it's still morning.

TNP loves water.


----------



## kittykit (May 4, 2009)

True!

TNP is feeling extremely lazy right now.


----------



## Okami08 (May 4, 2009)

Totally true! 

TNP needs to return a product they bought.


----------



## Susanne (May 4, 2009)

True. I returned a top today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has pasta for dinner.


----------



## Yagmur (May 4, 2009)

False

TNP starts to love MSF...


----------



## frocher (May 4, 2009)

......


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 4, 2009)

TRUE!!!!!! Totally

TNP is excited to leave work very soon!


----------



## k.a.t (May 4, 2009)

False, I'm at home and I don't work lol

TNP is quite annoyed at someone


----------



## Tahti (May 4, 2009)

True.. grrr raaage
TNP is uninspired ;/


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 5, 2009)

False ...

TNP is loving the weather!


----------



## Okami08 (May 5, 2009)

Not so much - I'm not a sun-loving kind of person, and it's warm and sunny all week.

TNP has special plans for Mother's Day!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 5, 2009)

True, true, true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is super sleepy ....


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 5, 2009)

True, too bad its 9am here!

TNP really is hating the rain and cold!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yagmur (May 5, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP isn't feeling well today...


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 5, 2009)

False, I am okay just exhausted. Whats wrong Yagmur?
TNP wants to go on a tropical vacation in the carribean


----------



## dreamer246 (May 5, 2009)

False - I wish I could go somewhere cold now, it's so hot and humid these days.

TNP will be going out tomorrow!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 5, 2009)

True, will be going out for dinner.

TNP has just made or is about to make a decent sized haul?


----------



## Tahti (May 5, 2009)

True ;O waiting on a haul in the mail, and just placing another one.. then shopping tomorrow IRL for more xD
TNP needs to wash their hair ;/


----------



## dreamer246 (May 5, 2009)

False - I've washed it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is waiting for something to arrive by mail.


----------



## Yagmur (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_False, I am okay just exhausted. *Whats wrong Yagmur?*
TNP wants to go on a tropical vacation in the carribean_

 
Headache from weather changes in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for asking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True, I've bought Brunette MSF from ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP speaks more than 2 Languages...


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 5, 2009)

False, I speak English and adequate Spanish and Poor French.
MSF will look killer on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is waiting for mail as well!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 6, 2009)

False ...

TNP really did not want to wake up today


----------



## Yagmur (May 6, 2009)

True

TNP is planning to go on vacation soon...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 6, 2009)

False

TNP is wearing red


----------



## Yagmur (May 6, 2009)

False, Black and Pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite Flower and which one....


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 6, 2009)

False ... I like them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to go home right now


----------



## Yagmur (May 6, 2009)

False, I am at Home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will have Pizza for Lunch


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 6, 2009)

Am thinking Pizza for dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 False

TNP is dreaming of Pizzas now


----------



## Yagmur (May 6, 2009)

True, my dream will come true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will go shopping next week...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 6, 2009)

Yesssssss, o yesssssss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 True

TNP can't wait to make their first LUSH haul


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 6, 2009)

Nah, I have been a LUSH lover for 5 years now. True story.
TNP is very happy she only have 30 more minutes left of my day!


----------



## dreamer246 (May 7, 2009)

False.

TNP has permed hair.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 7, 2009)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP could have some booze now.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 7, 2009)

False, it's naturally wavy.

TNP is tired and did not want to get out of bed this morning!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP could have some booze now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Looks like we both answered at the same time!

True but it's only just noon here so I don't want to look like a lush!!

TNP wishing they were sipping margaritas on a beach!!


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 7, 2009)

TRUE TRUE TRUE. I just posted vacation pics on my blog saying the same thing!

TNP is drinking a coffee!


----------



## sassyclassy (May 7, 2009)

False.

TNP has been a bridesmaid before.


----------



## dreamer246 (May 7, 2009)

False.

TNP has just got some new MAC goodies!


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2009)

True. Sugar Sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is sad.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 8, 2009)

False ...

TNP had the yummiest breakfast today


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 8, 2009)

False, no breakfast yet as it's only 1:30 in the am!

TNP should be headed off to bed!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 8, 2009)

False

TNP is totally psyched


----------



## Yagmur (May 8, 2009)

False, not really. Have to go to Uni now...

TNP had Strawberries today...


----------



## User35 (May 8, 2009)

True in a fruit and yogurt parfait from Mc Donalds.

TNP is a good cook


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 8, 2009)

True

TNP is wearing black n/l


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 8, 2009)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OPI - Breathe Life

TNP enjoys some coffee


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 8, 2009)

False ... Am more a water-freak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has exciting weekend plans


----------



## Yagmur (May 8, 2009)

Nope, not really. but exiting Wednesday Plans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is missing someone...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 8, 2009)

True

TNP is gonna be hauling all weekend


----------



## dreamer246 (May 8, 2009)

False - I spent a lot of money on MAC this week, I seriously need to cut down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP went drinking or is going drinking tonight (blah time zone differences).


----------



## Yagmur (May 8, 2009)

False

TNP is tired...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 8, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is thirsty but almost out of wine.


----------



## Yagmur (May 8, 2009)

True, but thirsty for Water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will watch a Movie tonight...


----------



## dreamer246 (May 8, 2009)

False.

TNP is unsure about something.


----------



## NANA (May 8, 2009)

True - What to eat?!

TNP is gonna wear their dancin shoes tonight!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 8, 2009)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP enjoys some wine.


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2009)

True!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves quads.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 8, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP too and is planning to get at least two from the fall collection.


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2009)

True! At least two quads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves the song Lambada.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 8, 2009)

Kinda true. I loved it when I was 10 or 12? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungry.


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Milka chocolate


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 8, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is looking forward to May 14th-ish.


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP loves German Teewurst or Leberwurst.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 8, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will look for some nice new German Teewurst soon.


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants a summer bag this year.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 8, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I must see if Color Craft allows it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Body Shops Body Butters.


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2009)

True!! And the Body Scrubs!!

TNP loves choco cookies and choco muffins.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 8, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs to buy some desserts/cake/cookies tomorrow!


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2009)

True.. but I won't have the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Waiting until Monday.

TNP loves spending time at Starbucks.


----------



## Yagmur (May 8, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves IKEA...


----------



## dreamer246 (May 9, 2009)

False.

TNP does yoga.


----------



## Susanne (May 9, 2009)

False. Just workout.

TNP has a fave shampoo. Which?


----------



## coachkitten (May 9, 2009)

True.  I love Herbal Essence.  I can never find a shampoo with a better smell and it is dirt cheap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is thinking about getting a new hair cut.


----------



## dreamer246 (May 9, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I love my hair now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP counts calories when she eats?


----------



## Susanne (May 9, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing e/s Humid.


----------



## Yagmur (May 9, 2009)

False, have no Makeup on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungry...


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 9, 2009)

Hungry for roast chicken with mashed potatos and gravy!!!!

TNP has a tattoo


----------



## Yagmur (May 9, 2009)

False

TNP is bored...


----------



## frocher (May 9, 2009)

......


----------



## Yagmur (May 9, 2009)

False

TNP has at least one Orchid...


----------



## Susanne (May 9, 2009)

True.

TNP loves Perfect Topping.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 9, 2009)

False.  It doesnt show up on me...

TNP
has taken a nude photo for a bf


----------



## Boasorte (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_False.  It doesnt show up on me...

TNP
has taken a nude photo for a bf_

 
False
what if I broke up with him, who knows where those pics will end?

TNP is an athiest


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 9, 2009)

True, but perhaps that will change someday..

TNP has plans for tonight


----------



## Sabrunka (May 9, 2009)

True! But the person invited someone I dont know :S 

TNP has children


----------



## coachkitten (May 9, 2009)

False.

TNP is wearing something from the Cult of Cherry collection today.


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 9, 2009)

False.

TNP will be doing a FOTD soon!


----------



## Susanne (May 10, 2009)

False. I did one yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is enjoying a coffee.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 10, 2009)

False, i havent had coffee, fish, or soda in 10-11 months... after i stop breast feeding im pigging out!!!

TNP called or hung out with their mom on mothers day


----------



## frocher (May 10, 2009)

True, or it will be.

TNP is going to brunch with their mom!


----------



## Tahti (May 10, 2009)

False, my mother's in another country ;D
TNP can't decide what to eat for dinner..


----------



## Yagmur (May 10, 2009)

False

TNP is watching TV right now...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 10, 2009)

True!

TNP is thinking about her/his Style Warrior wishlist.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 10, 2009)

False....

tnp pre-ordered the Rose Romance Quad


----------



## Yagmur (May 10, 2009)

False, it's not available in Germany.

TNP needs some Chocolate, now...


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2009)

false because the quad isn't released in the uk! but have put an advert out for it!

tnp will be going on holiday in the next month!


----------



## Susanne (May 10, 2009)

False.

But I want the quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP enjoyed the sun today.


----------



## Yagmur (May 10, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had Icecram today...


----------



## Susanne (May 10, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has to make important decisions next week.


----------



## Yagmur (May 10, 2009)

True

TNP is married...


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 10, 2009)

False. Just moved in with my boyfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP is super excited for style warriors


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 11, 2009)

Kinda true ...

TNP got a new hair cut


----------



## Susanne (May 11, 2009)

False. But very excited for Style Warriors!!

TNP will go to pedicure.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 11, 2009)

True...thanks for the reminder I need a pedi & haircut!!

TNP works from home?


----------



## Susanne (May 11, 2009)

False.

TNP loves the new pics from Colour Craft.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 11, 2009)

Ohhh just had a look...true!

TNP is addicted to reality TV shows/


----------



## coachkitten (May 11, 2009)

Very true!

TNP is feeling sad today.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 11, 2009)

False ... Just plain bored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP loves MAC l/s vanilla scent


----------



## Susanne (May 11, 2009)

True!!

TNP loves the smell of Studio Fix Fluid.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 11, 2009)

False cause I don't rem it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't use it!

TNP is gonna buy a blacktrack f/l


----------



## gremlin (May 11, 2009)

False, already got a black gel liner so I don't need it.

TNP is going to buy a nude lipstick this week.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 11, 2009)

False ...

TNP is not wearing a MAC l/s today


----------



## Yagmur (May 11, 2009)

True

TNP needs to exercise more...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 11, 2009)

False .... Water is making me lose more weight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has highlights ... (hair I mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Yagmur (May 11, 2009)

False

Anvika: how do you loose weight with water?!

TNP needs a Manicure + Pedicure...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 11, 2009)

^^ Hun, you drink 6-7 litres a day and lose 8 kgs like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kinda true ...

TNP will wash their hair today


----------



## Yagmur (May 11, 2009)

I'll try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kinda true, I just had a shower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite Hair Conditioner...


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 11, 2009)

I wonder if that water= weight loss is true. I can not imagine it being true, I studied alot of nutrition and exercise in college. Water promotes health and flushes toxins out but alone will not make you lose weight, unless you are subbing water for food?

Anyway, TRUE. I just bought a new HONEY conditioner from Body Shop.
Very moisturizing and completely animal cruelty free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is semi disappointed by color craft swatches.


----------



## Yagmur (May 11, 2009)

I think you're right, Femme. But it could help to loose weight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I have to go to Body Shop soon...

True! I like them, but I was hoping for more unique MSF's.

TNP doesn't like Softdrinks...


----------



## dreamer246 (May 11, 2009)

False.

TNP will get something from MAC tomorrow.


----------



## Yagmur (May 11, 2009)

Nope, but on Wednesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Winnie, what will you get?

TNP needs to clean the windows....


----------



## Moxy (May 11, 2009)

False, not a window cleaning time yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is eating ice cream!!


----------



## Yagmur (May 11, 2009)

^^ Lucky Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to try some LUSH Goodies...


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 11, 2009)

False, its 10am here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is looking forward to lunch!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 11, 2009)

@Femme :- Water does help you lose weight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It won't do that in a day or a week ... It's gradual and permanent ... Tried and tested by me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its 1.00am here so false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has an outing planned for tom


----------



## Yagmur (May 11, 2009)

False

TNP wants to get fit for Summer...


----------



## Susanne (May 11, 2009)

Hmm... false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to buy a new bag.


----------



## Yagmur (May 11, 2009)

^^Of course False for you Susanne. You don't need to get fit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 yes, why not.

TNP loves to read Books...


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 11, 2009)

True!

TNP needs to start exercising even more to be extra bikini ready!!


----------



## Susanne (May 12, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves drinking coffee while driving the car.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 12, 2009)

false...I do not drink coffee

tnp is wearing red lipstick today


----------



## Susanne (May 12, 2009)

False.

TNP loves the new Viva Glam l/s.


----------



## dreamer246 (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Nope, but on Wednesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Winnie, what will you get?*

TNP needs to clean the windows...._

 
Going to pick up my reserved Light Over Dark and Refined. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True - LOVE the new Viva Glam lipstick. It is so very pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually got stopped by a woman on the street who said I was "pleasant looking" while wearing this and Perfect Topping on the cheeks. It was funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes drinking Yakult.


----------



## Yagmur (May 12, 2009)

False

TNP needs to iron clothes...


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 12, 2009)

False, i loathe ironing.

TNP is wearing a thong


----------



## Tahti (May 12, 2009)

False, boy shorts FTW... I hate underwear that goes up my ass D:
TNP is unemployed..


----------



## Yagmur (May 12, 2009)

False

TNP is psyched about tomorrow...


----------



## dreamer246 (May 12, 2009)

False.

TNP likes drinking soups.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 12, 2009)

True

TNP had a fab day


----------



## nichollecaren (May 12, 2009)

true

TNP believes in God


----------



## Yagmur (May 12, 2009)

True! 

TNP has a favourite Movie (and which one)....


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 12, 2009)

False ... I have tonnes of fav movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has Up The Amp l/s


----------



## Yagmur (May 12, 2009)

False

TNP loves BBQ...


----------



## Tahti (May 12, 2009)

False, blehk ;P
TNP makes has a graphics tablet!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 12, 2009)

False. I wish.

TNP thinks Soulja Boy is a talented rapper. -___-


----------



## Lapis (May 12, 2009)

false I think my 2 year old has more talent 

TNP's hobby is photography


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 12, 2009)

False, I tried photography and failed, but i love photographic art.

TNP has traveled outside of their country


----------



## dreamer246 (May 13, 2009)

True - But that was 3 years ago, to Taiwan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP hates going out on rainy days.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 13, 2009)

Kinda false .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is missing someone ....


----------



## Susanne (May 13, 2009)

True.

TNP loves the smell of strawberries.


----------



## Moxy (May 13, 2009)

Mmmm true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially the smell in juices or body butters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has overslept and missed something important at least once in their lives


----------



## Lizzie (May 13, 2009)

True.  I think oversleeping is my life.
TNP is hot right now.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 13, 2009)

Umm .. Hot like, the weather or the other hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Either way, false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP went to MAC yesterday


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 13, 2009)

Hi Holy!!

False

TNP is hungry right now


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 13, 2009)

Hey Laurie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True ... I so am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is having a boring day!


----------



## dreamer246 (May 13, 2009)

False.

TNP seems to be a mosquito magnet (I know I sure am!).


----------



## Tahti (May 13, 2009)

SO true! I look like I have a chickenpox rash on my legs now from going out wearing tights in the evening, it's gammy D:
TNP slept in waay too late this morning..


----------



## dreamer246 (May 13, 2009)

False.

^^Is that you in the avatar? STUNNING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has never depotted before.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 13, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is getting bored


----------



## Susanne (May 13, 2009)

False.

TNP is tired.


----------



## Yagmur (May 13, 2009)

True

TNP loves #3 Lashes from MAC...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 13, 2009)

False, I don't wear lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is eating at the moment!


----------



## dreamer246 (May 14, 2009)

False - Drinking my morning tea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is trying to cut down her Style Warriors wishlist.


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 14, 2009)

True and successfully, the swatches are not impressing me as much as i thought! I will have to wait to see in person. I already took off the BPB's and Bright Future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to the IMATS or known as The Make Up Show in NYC


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 14, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing blacktrack f/l


----------



## Yagmur (May 14, 2009)

True, mosty everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is pissed at someone...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 14, 2009)

False

TNP is wearing a nude lip today


----------



## gremlin (May 14, 2009)

False, I'm wearing pink lipgloss today.

TNP is wearing highlighter today.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 14, 2009)

False

TNP has Sweetie l/s


----------



## Moxy (May 14, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP lives in Europe.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 14, 2009)

False ...

TNP just had fresh juice


----------



## Tahti (May 14, 2009)

True!
TNP is going for a long walk today..


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 14, 2009)

Well, kinda true .. Just got back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is unhappy that Cherry Culture has the 50% off on NYX only for US orders


----------



## Yagmur (May 14, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Smokey Eyes...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 14, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Sushi


----------



## Yagmur (May 14, 2009)

True, have you tried it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves OC California...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 14, 2009)

Yup, I did have it for the first time with my bff day before and it was so delicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OC, the soap on TV or the place ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's say true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is about to have fruit


----------



## Yagmur (May 14, 2009)

^^the Soap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False, have a bad heartburn, so no Fruits today for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves sweet popcorn...


----------



## dreamer246 (May 14, 2009)

Sort of True - I prefer sweet popcorn, although I generally hate popcorn.

TNP cannot stand Adam Lambert (American Idol contestant).


----------



## Yagmur (May 14, 2009)

I don't know him, so false.

TNP loves to swim...


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 15, 2009)

False

TNP has their nails done


----------



## frocher (May 15, 2009)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 15, 2009)

False

TNP is wearing a red top


----------



## mirandaincanada (May 15, 2009)

false its blue

tnp loves pressing pigments


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 15, 2009)

False ... Haven't done it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has blue and white sneakers


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 15, 2009)

True!

TNP is at work xD


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

False

TNP loves Candles...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 15, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP had chicken for lunch


----------



## dreamer246 (May 15, 2009)

False - instant noodles.

TNP has a headache.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 15, 2009)

False

TNP is wearing jeans


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

False

TNP is exited for the "Eurovision Song Contest 2009"...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 15, 2009)

False

TNP doesn't have any NARS product


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite Disney Movie...


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 15, 2009)

true!!

TNP will be just getting out of bed, while i am getting into it


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 15, 2009)

False! Its 4.40pm

TNP is yawning


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

True, I am so tired, shitty weather!

TNP is pensive these Days...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 15, 2009)

Not really ... False

TNP has a mole(s) on their face


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

True.

TNP loves wearing Skirts + Dresses...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 15, 2009)

True

TNP uses body lotion after a shower always


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

True

TNP wants sweets...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 15, 2009)

False ... You know me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP doesn't really wanna continue with their line of work


----------



## mirandaincanada (May 15, 2009)

soooooooooo true

tnp is having a great day in the sunny weather


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

Absolutely False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Strawberry Marmelade...


----------



## frocher (May 15, 2009)

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 15, 2009)

True, i shattered in right hand when i was 9 so now i got crooked fingers

TNP finished finals


----------



## Moxy (May 15, 2009)

Aww false, finals have just started here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has Urban Decay Deluxe (the purple one) palette


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

False

TNP lives in Europe...


----------



## nichollecaren (May 15, 2009)

false

TNP is on a no-buy


----------



## dreamer246 (May 16, 2009)

False.

TNP is hungry.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 16, 2009)

False

TNP is wearing a Lip Gelee today


----------



## Yagmur (May 16, 2009)

False

TNP is missing the family...


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2009)

True.

TNP is pensive.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 16, 2009)

false 
TNP got a new mascara today


----------



## Yagmur (May 16, 2009)

False

TNP will go on a Picnic tomorrow...


----------



## frocher (May 17, 2009)

True!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is training for a marathon.


----------



## Okami08 (May 17, 2009)

False.  Me and running just don't mix.

TNP is currently hunting down several hard to find LE Mac items.


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2009)

False.

TNP loved Cool Heat collection.


----------



## swirledpeacat (May 17, 2009)

False.

TNP has been to Paris.


----------



## Moxy (May 17, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not yet, but I hope I can visit it soon!

TNP wishes their car would have air conditioning!


----------



## Yagmur (May 17, 2009)

False, because it has 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves italian Food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## supercelestine (May 17, 2009)

TRUE!!

TNP is badly in need of a mani/pedi!?


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 17, 2009)

Mani: Yes, cuz i bite my nails
Pedi:  No, just got one friday

TNP has cabin fever cause its raining today?


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 18, 2009)

False

TNP is wearing a lustre glass today


----------



## Tahti (May 18, 2009)

False, just a lipglass!..
TNP listens to the French electro goddess Yelle!


----------



## Moxy (May 18, 2009)

Aww false, not into that kind of music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves big "help yourself" salad bars in restaurants


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 18, 2009)

False! I hate salad bars, for some reason I just think of people talking over them and coughing into them! I know I am a big wierdo. Plus, most NYC resturants dont have that!

TNP is drinking green tea.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 19, 2009)

False

TNP is wearing an olive-coloured eye-liner


----------



## kittykit (May 19, 2009)

False. Was in a hurry, so no eyeliner today.

TNP is bored.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 19, 2009)

Couldn't be truer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP will get their hair coloured next month!


----------



## Yagmur (May 19, 2009)

False

TNP loved/loves Pippi Longstocking....


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 19, 2009)

Hee hee, false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is in a zombie-like state


----------



## Yagmur (May 19, 2009)

True!

TNP loves "I dream of Jeannie" with Barbara Eden...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 19, 2009)

False (You're in a retro-mode today Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

TNP is hungry


----------



## Yagmur (May 19, 2009)

^^true, but I love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True, what can I eat?!

TNP loves Inline Skating...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 19, 2009)

^^ Hehe, I had a wrap and ice tea ordered in from McD's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False .. Never done it!

TNP loves go-karting!!


----------



## Yagmur (May 19, 2009)

False, but my Hubby does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves earrings made of shells...


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 19, 2009)

False...I am actually not sure, i dont think I ever have seen that.
TNP had alot of fun at the makeup show and scored some great goodies.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 19, 2009)

False: I wish I had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will be going home from work soon.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 19, 2009)

False. I'm already home!

TNP is wearing earrings.


----------



## metal_romantic (May 19, 2009)

True. 4 of 'em. (2 pairs- I want more though).

The next person is deathly afraid of clowns.


----------



## frocher (May 20, 2009)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 20, 2009)

False ... Didn't get LW

TNP is wearing their eye liner winged today


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 20, 2009)

OMG True!

TNP is in pain.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 20, 2009)

False ....

TNP is wearing a striped t


----------



## dreamer246 (May 20, 2009)

False.

TNP has peach nail lacquer on.


----------



## kittykit (May 20, 2009)

False. It's mauve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Dazzleglass!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 20, 2009)

False ... Not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP doesn't have any BB stuff


----------



## dreamer246 (May 20, 2009)

BB=Bobbi Brown? Then true, I don't have any BB stuff.

TNP loves cats.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 20, 2009)

True. My kitties are my babies

TNP is wearing bright colors today.


----------



## Yagmur (May 20, 2009)

False, totally natural 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP loves Sushi...


----------



## frocher (May 20, 2009)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## Yagmur (May 20, 2009)

False, I'll finish my University in Fall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is watching Grey's Anatomy...


----------



## frocher (May 20, 2009)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## Tahti (May 20, 2009)

True! Mmm good food <3
TNP has seen the Talented Mr Ripley... but likes the book more..


----------



## Moxy (May 20, 2009)

True! In most cases I prefer books over films that were made after books.

TNP loves charm bracelets.


----------



## Susanne (May 20, 2009)

True.

TNP is in love.


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 20, 2009)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is procrastinating on specktra when they should be doing something else


----------



## buddhy (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is procrastinating on specktra when they should be doing something else_

 
True, I should be studying. I have to read two more chapters of my text book by Tuesday. I also have to do the exercises and write an essay plan. D'oh. 

TNP's favourite colour of eyeshadow is green...


----------



## Susanne (May 20, 2009)

False. Teal!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is happy.


----------



## sofie1507 (May 20, 2009)

true

The next person has a monkey teddy


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 21, 2009)

Hehe, false ... Not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is having tea


----------



## frocher (May 21, 2009)

,,,,,,,


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 21, 2009)

Whaat ??! Noo ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 False!

TNP is gonna have noodles for lunch


----------



## mirandaincanada (May 21, 2009)

false

tnp has seen the new star trek movie and is in love with captain kirk lol


----------



## Susanne (May 21, 2009)

False. Never watch Star Trek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves orange e/s.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 21, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is sad.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 21, 2009)

False ...

TNP is wearing a sparkely l/s


----------



## kittykit (May 21, 2009)

False. I've Love Alert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is going on a MAC shopping spree today.


----------



## Susanne (May 21, 2009)

False, but tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will enjoy the sun today.


----------



## sofie1507 (May 21, 2009)

false -its thunder storm here 

the next person is in love turk from scrubs


----------



## kittykit (May 21, 2009)

False. Am I the only person who doesn't like Scrubs? *no offence*

TNP's favourite colour is PINK!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 21, 2009)

False .... Close though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just created a quiz on FB


----------



## Yagmur (May 21, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungry...


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 21, 2009)

False, just finished a salad two min ago.
PS YAGMUR you look GORGEOUS in your new pic!

TNP is excited for her SW shipment.


----------



## Yagmur (May 21, 2009)

^^Thank you Femme Fatale. It's from my MAC Makeover, I've posted a FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False, not that exited. I'll just get Bright Future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Maria Mena's Music...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 22, 2009)

Kinda true ... Have only listened to "Sorry" till now though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is having cookies


----------



## Yagmur (May 22, 2009)

Nope, but now I want some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP doesn't like Britney Spears...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 22, 2009)

Hehe, I don't mind her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 False

TNP is going out on the weekend


----------



## Yagmur (May 22, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is still tired...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 22, 2009)

False

TNP wants to go to the movies


----------



## kittykit (May 22, 2009)

True. I haven't been to one for more than a month now.

TNP needs a full body massage...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 22, 2009)

True, true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is sleeeeeeeeeeepy


----------



## Moxy (May 22, 2009)

False, i treated myself with 11 hours of sleep with lots of nice dreams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has had their house invaded by ants before.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 22, 2009)

Who hasn't! True

TNP just had some chips


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 22, 2009)

False, Iced Hazlenut Coffee.

TNP is excited for holiday on monday and will be laying by the pool


----------



## TISH1124 (May 22, 2009)

True!!!

Tnp is going away for the weekend


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 22, 2009)

Well, sorta. I live in NYC and going to Long Island to my families house for the weekend!

TNP wants pizza


----------



## Moxy (May 22, 2009)

MMMMMMMMMM true, I'm up for pizza anytime!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP loves watching films late at night. Who needs sleep anyway?


----------



## beautifulxface (May 22, 2009)

True! xD

TNP has gone sky diving.


----------



## jenee.sum (May 23, 2009)

false...i so do not have the balls to do that

TNP has taken a pee in the shower before


----------



## TISH1124 (May 23, 2009)

Ok TRUE

Tnp loves chocolate ice cream


----------



## Susanne (May 23, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves blush X-Rocks.


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 23, 2009)

TRUE! OMG I JUST BOUGHT THIS TODAY AT A CCO! Weird!

TNP went on their first CCO trip today


----------



## gildedangel (May 23, 2009)

False! My first CCO trip was a LONG time ago!

TNP owns no less than 15 lipsticks


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 23, 2009)

TRUE.
(ps- its so wierd i never went before, well nyc doesnt have one! )
TNP is watching the basketball finals!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 24, 2009)

false...Buit my dh is screaming and getting on my nerves!

TNP bought SW items today at MAC


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 24, 2009)

False, friday!

TNP hopes it stays warm and gorgeous out for another pool day.

ps- its a great bball game and i dont even like sports! KOBE!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 24, 2009)

True...I swim everyday but the weather has been perfect in TX

TNP needs a new pair of jeans


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 24, 2009)

LUCKY! Its finally getting nice here in New York.

True, but its getting warm so I wont be wearing jeans for a while.
TNP is going to start taking masterclass lessons at Mac for fun.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 24, 2009)

false

Tnp made a homemade dinner today (I sure as hell didn't)


----------



## Susanne (May 24, 2009)

False, I was out for dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a fave MSF (which?).


----------



## dreamer246 (May 24, 2009)

Erm, kinda true? Right now I'm loving Perfect Topping and Redhead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had/is having a happy day.


----------



## Susanne (May 24, 2009)

True.

TNP had Chinese food for dinner.


----------



## Moxy (May 24, 2009)

I WISH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 False, no dinner. Last year's trousers don't fit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes Essie nailpolishes.


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 25, 2009)

True but I like OPI more.

TNP is deciding if she should get more SW collection!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 25, 2009)

False

TNP's got the Monday blues


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 25, 2009)

False, its memorial day holiday here in the states! woo hoo
TNP needs a manicure....badly.


----------



## SuSana (May 25, 2009)

true!

tnp wants ice cream.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

false

TNP really prefers guy friends to girl friends


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 25, 2009)

So so true!!

TNP is drowsy!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 25, 2009)

false

TNP has insomnia


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 25, 2009)

False

TNP is hungry ....


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

False

Tnp is off work Monday for the Holiday


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 25, 2009)

I wish!! False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is having a laughing fit


----------



## dreamer246 (May 25, 2009)

False.

TNP is looking for a job.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 25, 2009)

Wow, I am kinda ... Telepathy ??!! True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is gonna do a Cherry Culture haul pretty soon


----------



## miss sha (May 25, 2009)

False!

TNP is dieting to get their summer bikini body!


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 25, 2009)

False - i dont know what cherry culture is

TNP is about to go to MAC


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

False...But I sure want to buy something today

TNP grilled out today


----------



## SuSana (May 25, 2009)

true, we're doing it now.

tnp is watching the lakers game.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 25, 2009)

false.

tnp loves playing card games.


----------



## SuSana (May 26, 2009)

true. blackjack, poker, speed, go fish, gin...we used to spend a lot of time with my grandparents in their motorhome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp likes milk.


----------



## Susanne (May 26, 2009)

False.

TNP is tired.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 26, 2009)

False

TNP watched a scary movie last night!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

False

Tnp needs to be in bed right now


----------



## Ernie (May 26, 2009)

True

tnp is going on vacation


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 26, 2009)

False

TNP is hungry


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

false

Tnp loves wine and cheese


----------



## dreamer246 (May 26, 2009)

False - I love neither wine nor cheese. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is planning her next MAC haul.


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 26, 2009)

True True True. Today.

TNP along with TISH LOVES LOVES LOVES cheese, wine AND olives.


----------



## buddhy (May 26, 2009)

I ADORE wine, cheese AND olives. So TRUE. 

TNP's favourite animal is a whale.


----------



## Moxy (May 26, 2009)

False, cats&otters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes the feeling in their nose after they sneeze


----------



## Yagmur (May 26, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP loves french bulldogs...


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 27, 2009)

TRUE. I love all dogs
TNP will be buying blush tommorow


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 27, 2009)

false. i wish

tnp needs chapstick


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 27, 2009)

Hee hee, false

TNP loves eating


----------



## __nini (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hee hee, false

TNP loves eating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
True

TNP lives above their means? (honestly now, we're on Specktra lol)


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 27, 2009)

so true!!!!!

TNP is lemming a product from MAC so much that is all they can think about!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 27, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had baked beans


----------



## Yagmur (May 27, 2009)

False

TNP is stressed these Days...


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 27, 2009)

TRUE! Work!

TNP just bought a lipstick


----------



## Yagmur (May 27, 2009)

False, but maybe tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is watching Private Practice...


----------



## __nini (May 27, 2009)

False. 

TNP watches "A Baby's Story" on TLC


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_
TNP is watching Private Practice..._

 
True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *__nini* 

 
_
TNP watches "A Baby's Story" on TLC_

 
False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves blush On A Mission.


----------



## Yagmur (May 27, 2009)

False, but maybe if I can see it tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Candies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2009)

True!!

TNP loves red nailpolish.


----------



## __nini (May 27, 2009)

False!!

TNP stores some beauty products in the fridge?


----------



## Yagmur (May 27, 2009)

False, but some Nailpolishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP needs to sleep...


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2009)

True! Good night!

TNP looks forward to weekend (MAC hauling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 27, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is tired too but can't go to bed yet.


----------



## Yagmur (May 27, 2009)

True, have too much missed on Specktra and need to read everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to try the Naked Honey Skin Salve...


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 27, 2009)

TRUE!!!!! Cant wait to try it!
TNP is eating a salad right now.


----------



## Yagmur (May 27, 2009)

False, too late here in Europe for eating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite Perfume (which one)...


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 27, 2009)

True, right now, Jo Malone Nectarine and Honey Blossom.
TNP bought OAM and Eversun today, and looking forward to trying them on!


----------



## Yagmur (May 27, 2009)

False, Style Warriors isn't out here in Germany yet.

TNP is interested in Psychology...


----------



## k.a.t (May 27, 2009)

True! I'm taking a course in college 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs to wash their hair


----------



## __nini (May 27, 2009)

NO, just did it.

TNP lives alone


ps. somebody please tell me what this Naked Honey Skin Salve thing is when it's their turn


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 27, 2009)

False, i live in a student flat 
(the skin salve is part of naked honey collection, and is kinda like a thick balm, hard to explain, great for chapped skin etc)

TNP is on a self-imposed spending ban


----------



## Okami08 (May 27, 2009)

False - I'm supposed to be, but it isn't working! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just got home from work and is wondering what to eat for dinner...


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 27, 2009)

false.

tnp has seen Dance Flick


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 28, 2009)

False.

tnp needs to go to bed!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

So True

TNP thinks about Bon Qui Qui everytime they go to Burger King!!!


----------



## SuSana (May 28, 2009)

false...what the heck is that tish??

tnp is over $10,000 in debt.


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 28, 2009)

OHHHHH GIRL! You know it. TRUTH!

TNP is dreaming about their weekend by the pool reciting bon qui qui!


----------



## SuSana (May 28, 2009)

lol false i have no idea what bon qui qui is!!

tnp loves to take pics of themselves.


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 28, 2009)

TRUE!

TNP does not want to work tomorrow!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 28, 2009)

Hehe, that's ALWAYS true for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a bright pink lip combo on today


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 28, 2009)

^^^ search Bon Qui Qui on youtube. I think it's from a MADTV sketch?

False. I hope I'm never in that position

TNP laughs a lot.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 28, 2009)

Trueeeeeeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is about to have cookies


----------



## Yagmur (May 28, 2009)

False, but maybe later. Starbucks + MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a fear of Spiders....


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 28, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Call me if you need to squat one!!

TNP loves to read


----------



## dreamer246 (May 28, 2009)

True-False: Not a big reader, but if I have nothing else to do, then I'll read.

TNP will be going to party tonight.


----------



## Yagmur (May 28, 2009)

False, but you will, right? Have fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves the smell of Summer Rain....


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 28, 2009)

Yupp, true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Winnie, have fun!

TNP wants to party


----------



## Yagmur (May 28, 2009)

False, not in a mood for Party.

TNP has a favourite Fragrance for men...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 28, 2009)

False

TNP wants to move to another country


----------



## Yagmur (May 28, 2009)

True

TNP has a favourite Cocktail...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 28, 2009)

False .... I'm a non-alcoholic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite watch ...


----------



## Yagmur (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_TNP has a favourite watch ..._

 
False

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_False .... I'm a non-alcoholic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
TNP has a favourite non-alcoholic cocktail...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 28, 2009)

Caught me there! Still, no ... Not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves their hair ...


----------



## Tahti (May 28, 2009)

Not right now, it's a hot mess! ;O
TNP loves tuna... <3


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 28, 2009)

I do, I do, I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves corn


----------



## dreamer246 (May 28, 2009)

True. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves the color purple.


----------



## mirandaincanada (May 28, 2009)

omg yessssssssssss

tnp is enjoying a hot sunny day today !!!


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 28, 2009)

True. Its not to hot its perfect.

TNP is going out of town this weekend.


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2009)

True. But just for dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is happy today.


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 28, 2009)

true! it is friday yay!

TNP has already had their style warriors haul


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will get Tuesday....

TNP loves the Vanilla smell of MAC lippies.


----------



## Yagmur (May 28, 2009)

Soooooo true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP hauled some MAC Goodies today....


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 28, 2009)

false - i am banning myself until style warriors!

TNP loves the Jeremy Kyle Show


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 29, 2009)

False. I have no idea what that is!
TNP is getting ready for another weekend at the pool


----------



## TISH1124 (May 29, 2009)

true Always

TNP has Sunsational l/s


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

False ... Not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is sooooooo happy


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 29, 2009)

True! i am getting more dazzleglasses!!

TNP is looking forward to the weekend


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

False ... Working tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going out for lunch


----------



## Yagmur (May 29, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves salmon...


----------



## Okami08 (May 29, 2009)

True!  I love salmon best as sashimi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going out for happy hour after work tomorrow.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

Yea, with my family for mom's b'day dinner!

TNP got Twilight (the novel)


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 29, 2009)

True! But i havent flipped a page

TNP is a competitive person


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

True

TNP is trying to plan a special dinner


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 29, 2009)

False

TNP is a clean freak


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

False

TNP is lemming NARS orgasm


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2009)

False. I love MAC Springsheen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is excited to get Style Warriors soon.


----------



## Moxy (May 29, 2009)

True!! My 2 SW items should be here soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes to play a song they like over and over again (until they get sick of it and need a break from it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 29, 2009)

--edit-- oops! someone answered the question

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I end up getting sick of it for years

TNP owns a car


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2009)

True!

TNP loves singing at home.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

True .... I can sing anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is waiting for 2 separate packages in mail


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2009)

False, just for one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP loves iced coffee.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

True ...

TNP is drinking water


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 29, 2009)

False

TNP needs a hair cut


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

False

TNP is about to have some fruit


----------



## munchkin78 (May 29, 2009)

False.

TNP loves baseball.


----------



## Yagmur (May 29, 2009)

False

TNP has a favourite Book (which???)...


----------



## Moxy (May 29, 2009)

True, His dark materials trilogy (Pullman).

TNP has a wishlist of things they want to get from other brands (Stila, Nars, ...)


----------



## Yagmur (May 29, 2009)

True, a huuuuuuge List! MUFE, Nars, BB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs some Chocolate...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 30, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had a chicken sandwich


----------



## Susanne (May 30, 2009)

False. No breakfast or anything else yet.

TNP is wearing green earrings.


----------



## tepa1974 (May 30, 2009)

False. Not wearing earrings at the time.

TNP knows how to swim.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 30, 2009)

False

TNP had ice cream


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 30, 2009)

True! Melona 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes pepsi or coke?


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 30, 2009)

false - i prefer juice

TNP is just getting out of bed


----------



## Okami08 (May 30, 2009)

False - it's 3:47am and I've been up for about 3 hours and 46 minutes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is weighing the very weighty choices of what MAC products to buy on their set budget.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 30, 2009)

False

TNP is sleepy


----------



## Moxy (May 30, 2009)

True...not enough sleep paired with alcohol every night is starting to take its toll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves iced coffee with ice cream.


----------



## Susanne (May 30, 2009)

True!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is in love with Style Warriors.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 30, 2009)

Kinda true just by looking at the swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is gonna order-in dinner tonight


----------



## Okami08 (May 30, 2009)

False, but I wish I was!  

TNP slept in today.


----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2009)

True.

TNP has a fave body scrub. Which?


----------



## Moxy (May 31, 2009)

True, The Body Shop's Strawberry Body polish.

TNP likes big breakfasts.


----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2009)

True, but just at the weekend.

TNP loves red n/p.


----------



## Yagmur (May 31, 2009)

True, with Red Lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is still tired...


----------



## Tahti (May 31, 2009)

F*ing exhausted, what a long weekend! Work today too ;(
TNP is looking for a place to live..


----------



## dreamer246 (May 31, 2009)

False.

TNP has been into a recording studio before.


----------



## kittykit (May 31, 2009)

True. Was in choir when I was in junior high.

TNP loves baking.


----------



## dreamer246 (May 31, 2009)

False - Never baked before.

TNP loves drinking Pepsi Twist.


----------



## Yagmur (May 31, 2009)

False

TNP will go out for Dinner now...


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 1, 2009)

false..... it is way past dinner time!

TNP is excited for fall quads, but gutted that feline wont be back


----------



## Susanne (Jun 1, 2009)

True! Fall quads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Baby Shampoo.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 1, 2009)

True!!! I found the best one the other day, Rice Milk and Marshmallow scent!
TNP is drinking a HUGE Iced Hazlenut Coffee!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 1, 2009)

False. Can I get one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves bubble gum.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_False. Can I get one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves bubble gum._

 
I will send you a virtual ice hazlenut coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True, loves it!
TNP thinks she has too much makeup and storage is becoming a problem


----------



## Susanne (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can save the problem with good organization!

TNP is watching CSI:NY.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can save the problem with good organization!

TNP is watching CSI:NY._

 
False, taking a break at work from writing a proposal for Restir and Selfridges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Mochi.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 1, 2009)

False, i dont know what that is

TNP is stressed!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 2, 2009)

False.

TNP will wash a lot of clothes today.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 2, 2009)

true!!

TNP had stir fry for dinner


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 2, 2009)

False.

TNP has a husky voice.


----------



## Tahti (Jun 2, 2009)

True! I got told by one of my teachers once that I had the voice of a 'charming young man' LOL... I took it in my stride xD
TNP has just received a present they don't really like ;/


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 2, 2009)

False

TNP is about to go home


----------



## Susanne (Jun 2, 2009)

False. 

TNP is busy.


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_True! I got told by one of my teachers once that I had the voice of a 'charming young man' LOL... I took it in my stride xD_

 





 Nothing wrong with a husky voice! I think it's sexy and has attitude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_False. 

TNP is busy._

 
False. I'm very free these days, still sourcing for an internship.

TNP hates eating fish because of the (scary) bones.


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 2, 2009)

Kinda true. I like fish, but I hate the bones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has no siblings...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 2, 2009)

False, I have twin sisters.
TNP is slammed at work, already starting to prep for NY fashion week and market!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 2, 2009)

true - but studywise

TNP is going to see live theatre (operation) today!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 2, 2009)

False.

TNP has a bike.


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 2, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves to talk to her best Friend on the Phone...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 2, 2009)

true.


tnp loves cheetos!!!1


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Jun 3, 2009)

true! Especially hot cheetos.

The next person likes the rain.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 3, 2009)

Sometimes true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wears a ring on their right hand


----------



## Susanne (Jun 3, 2009)

False.

TNP is wearing a teal shirt.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 3, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing sneakers


----------



## Susanne (Jun 3, 2009)

True.

TNP loves strawberries.


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 3, 2009)

False - I don't like fruits in general. I'm weird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves drinking green tea. *yummy!*


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 3, 2009)

Does lemon tea qualify ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has their hair half-tied


----------



## kittykit (Jun 3, 2009)

False. I've short hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves her Style Warrior hauls


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

True

Tnp is excited about Smoke & Diamonds repromote


----------



## Susanne (Jun 3, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want brights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP watches Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 3, 2009)

True, but I've missed it today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP will watch the rerun of Grey's Anatomy tonight...


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2009)

False.

TNP goes to workout today.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 4, 2009)

False... Suppose to be on a diet but uh....

TNP, has spent over $200 bucks on make up?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 4, 2009)

Like, total? True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing a red top


----------



## Okami08 (Jun 4, 2009)

False - pink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has allergies.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 4, 2009)

False

TNP talked to a friend after a long time


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 4, 2009)

Somewhat true...

TNP, is addicted to celebrity scandal


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 4, 2009)

addicted?  false.... but i read a gossip blog every now and then


tnp can breakdance.


----------



## Okami08 (Jun 4, 2009)

Completely and utterly false. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is getting their hair cut this week.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 5, 2009)

False

TNP is reading Twilight


----------



## Susanne (Jun 5, 2009)

False.

TNP reads Cosmopolitan.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 5, 2009)

True

TNP is having cookies


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 5, 2009)

false -  drinking red bull

TNP is studying


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 5, 2009)

False

TNP loves beaches


----------



## kittykit (Jun 5, 2009)

True! 

TNP must have her 8 hours sleep


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 5, 2009)

False ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has decided a Fathers' Day gift


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 6, 2009)

False.

TNP is tanned.


----------



## emmy282 (Jun 6, 2009)

False.
TNP is going to the beach tomorrow.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 6, 2009)

False.
TNP is running errands today.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jun 6, 2009)

False. I'm sitting on my butt at work wishing I WAS running errands today lol

TNP is enjoying some quality time at home with a good movie, popcorn and there S.O. right next to them =]


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 6, 2009)

false - ive sent him out so i can study

TNP is sick


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 7, 2009)

False.

TNP is worried.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 7, 2009)

So true - exams!

TNP cannot wait for smoke and diamonds to be re-released


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 7, 2009)

Sooooo true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP want's a Dog...


----------



## Susanne (Jun 7, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A cat!

TNP has a fave handbag.


----------



## Moxy (Jun 7, 2009)

True! My Juicy Couture bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP played detectives when they were little.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 7, 2009)

False. I played at being a scientist, though.  A mad scientist, at that.  I had all sorts of strange "experiments" in my backyard.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP painted their toenails today.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 7, 2009)

false - but i do need to do them

TNP is sleepy


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 7, 2009)

True, my bed is calling me!

TNP has a favourite Subway Sandwich...


----------



## Tahti (Jun 7, 2009)

False, I'm a coeliac so I stay far away from Subway lol.
TNP loves Omegle!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 7, 2009)

False, I don't know what that is :/
TNP didn't wear a full face today.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 8, 2009)

true! completely bare!

TNP love lollies


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 8, 2009)

yes... Watermelon and cherry flavor! 

TNP, has farted in public and pretended it didn't happen?


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 8, 2009)

True - OMG I just did that today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP doesn't have a favorite song.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 8, 2009)

True; I like lots of different songs.

TNP has a phobia of public restrooms!


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 9, 2009)

Kind of true, I just hate dirty pub restrooms

TNP does the splits and booty dances to arouse their significant other


----------



## Susanne (Jun 10, 2009)

False.

TNP loves red lipgloss.


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 10, 2009)

False - I like red l/s but not l/g.

TNP is worried about her health.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 10, 2009)

False.

TNP loves drinking water.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 10, 2009)

true!

TNP has an exam today


----------



## Moxy (Jun 10, 2009)

True, I had 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP wants to eat something unhealthy right now!


----------



## vixo (Jun 10, 2009)

True ! Would love a Twix now ! 

TNP wears too much make up .


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 10, 2009)

False!
TNP drinks green tea


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2009)

False.

TNP will get an e/s palette from Graphic Garden.


----------



## kittykit (Jun 11, 2009)

False.

TNP is planning a summer vacation


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 11, 2009)

false - it is winter here

TNP is going to bed


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 11, 2009)

False.

TNP is missing someone.


----------



## kittykit (Jun 11, 2009)

True. Missing my mom...

TNP is annoyed


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 11, 2009)

False

TNP feels sick...


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2009)

False. But depressed. Just raining here... Where is the summer?

TNP loves Vanilla flavour.


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_False. But depressed. Just raining here... *Where is the summer?*

TNP loves Vanilla flavour._

 
I don't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True!!!

TNP needs some Sweets...


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2009)

True!

TNP had a lasagne for lunch.


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 11, 2009)

False! But yummy I love Lasagne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to visit a MAC Counter tomorrow...


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a fave lipglass. Which?


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 11, 2009)

True! Funtabulous d/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite Chocolate...


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2009)

True. Kinderschokolade!

TNP likes sandwiches from Subway.


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 11, 2009)

True, Chicken Teriyaki is my favourite.

TNP has a favourite Subway Sandwich...


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2009)

True. Ham! Must get one tomorrow, with a Starbucks Latte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is watching CSI.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 11, 2009)

true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP almost forgot about CSI! j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is looking forward to the fall and needs more infos about it!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2009)

True! Love the fall colletions and fall clothes. Not the weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants a romantic holiday collection.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 11, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is exhausted.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2009)

True.

TNP loves hot chocolate.


----------



## kittykit (Jun 11, 2009)

True... especially Starbuck's hot chocolate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is feeling cold... brrr...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 11, 2009)

true. and its summer!

tnp has had sleep paralysis.


----------



## Asela88 (Jun 11, 2009)

false..

TNP is as excited about colour craft collection as me??? lol


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 11, 2009)

false - i love my mineral products that i have now

TNP is craving salty food


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 11, 2009)

false.

tnp likes to party all the time, party all the time, partyyy all the tiiiime!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Coughs* No...

tnp, craving an alcoholic drink...


----------



## Susanne (Jun 12, 2009)

False.

TNP wears e/s Bright Future today.


----------



## Jishin (Jun 12, 2009)

False

TNP had a great day


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 12, 2009)

True, Fridays are always a great day!

TNP just got her mac pro card!


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 13, 2009)

False, I wished I had one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a cold...


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 13, 2009)

false, i just got over one. hope you get better soon!

TNP is wearing nothing but bright lipstick (makeup wise, of course) because they can


----------



## Susanne (Jun 13, 2009)

False. Just mascara today, nothing else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is enjoying the sun.


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 13, 2009)

False, enjoying my cold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungry, but doesn't know what to eat...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 13, 2009)

Kinda true, just woke up making eggs for my boyfriend.
TNP wished it was sunny out.


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 13, 2009)

False, it is sunny out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite MSF...


----------



## Susanne (Jun 13, 2009)

True. Warmed at the moment.

TNP loves chocolate cake.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 13, 2009)

True!

TNP loves strawberries.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 13, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP reads Cosmopolitan.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 13, 2009)

False. MAC eats the money for magazines. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP will watch some DVD today.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 13, 2009)

maybe.... i dunno?

tnp is wearing GLITTER! (i am!)


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 13, 2009)

nope" havent worn glitter since last christmas. 

TNP watches CSI


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 13, 2009)

False

TNP loves Aspargus...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 13, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP enjoys or will enjoy some wine today


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 13, 2009)

False, But i will drink Sake...
TNP is getting excited for color craft blushes...


----------



## Susanne (Jun 14, 2009)

False. I will pass them. Still love my ones from Sonic Chic!!

TNP is looking forward to the new Dazzleglasses.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 14, 2009)

yes, but only vie vento

TNP has just woken up


----------



## Susanne (Jun 15, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has to iron clothes.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 15, 2009)

False. I don't iron.. never.

TNP had no breakfast yet.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 15, 2009)

True! I should get on it.

TNP will go to MAC today


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 15, 2009)

False

TNP wants to be at Home!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_False. I don't iron.. never.
_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_False

TNP wants to be at Home!!!_

 
False. I am at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves pyjamas.


----------



## Moxy (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_False. I don't iron.. never._

 
Your clothes must be all wrinkly? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_



_

 
That was my face too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True, I love PJs!!

TNP loves flip flops (between the toes ones) for summer.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes ma'am I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a pet snake


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Your clothes must be all wrinkly? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





._

 
its all how you hang them up baby! if you can hang them in a way that they dry without creasing, no irono!! (and i also avoid clothes when buying that i will def have to iron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

False! i think pet snakes are illegal here

TNP is going to MAC tomorrow for more style warriors


----------



## Moxy (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_its all how you hang them up baby! if you can hang them in a way that they dry without creasing, no irono!! (and i also avoid clothes when buying that i will def have to iron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

False! i think pet snakes are illegal here

TNP is going to MAC tomorrow for more style warriors_

 
It must also depend from the fabric i think. Cuz honey I know how to do laundry and some clothes ALWAYS wrinkle no matter what you do with them.

False, no MAC here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has OPI polishes!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 15, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a sister.


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 15, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite MAC LE...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 15, 2009)

false

tnp is wearing shoes.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 16, 2009)

true!

TNP is going to walk home in the snow


----------



## Susanne (Jun 16, 2009)

False. Snow? Just rain, but that is bad enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has MAC SE brushes.


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 16, 2009)

True and I love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will eat salmon today...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 16, 2009)

YUM!!! Unfortunately false. I had a falafel crusted salmon a week ago and it was so yummy.

TNP is drinking peach oolong white tea.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

False - Unsweetened Cranberry Juice

TNP is going to workout today


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 16, 2009)

True, not at the gym today though, too long of a day, going to make toe 35 min walk home count though!

TNP is very sleepy!


----------



## Modmom (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes!  Mostly because I'm the only one in the office today and there's no one here to keep me company and make my day go faster.


TNP is sneaking on the computer and on this forum right now at work  LOL


----------



## Tahti (Jun 17, 2009)

False, don't have a job ;(
TNP had more than 2 cups of coffee today and is feeling just slightly overcaffeinated ;O


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 17, 2009)

False...I've had one GIANT iced coffee, and a 20oz soda...but I'm still exhausted, and feeling no effects of caffeine at all...darn the luck.

TNP owns more than 5 blue e/s...


----------



## Hilly (Jun 17, 2009)

Very true.

TNP has a cavity in their mouth!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 17, 2009)

False, never had one!

TNP is considering moving for a job in the near future...


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 17, 2009)

False

TNP is mad at someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 17, 2009)

True, my boss!! Yagmur what happened?
TNP is getting ready to leave work and go out to a nice dinner...


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 17, 2009)

^^ Stupid Man, is that enough? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False, it's sleepy Time here in Germany.

TNP is going on Vacation soon...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 17, 2009)

hahaha!!! Yes totally enough!

TRUE, I am going to LA then London then Tokyo!

TNP is looking forward to sunshine!


----------



## Tahti (Jun 17, 2009)

False D: I hate the sun, all I do is burrrrn in it... I'm a cold lover, can't stand heat!
TNP loves grocery shopping! xD


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 17, 2009)

TRUE! I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!

TNP is feeling very tired.


----------



## n_c (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_False D: I hate the sun, all I do is burrrrn in it... I'm a cold lover, can't stand heat!
TNP loves grocery shopping! xD_

 
False. I hate it, I wish I can have someone else do it for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves garlic.


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 17, 2009)

So true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP watches has a favourite You Tube Channel...


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 18, 2009)

False, I don't watch YouTube channels much...
(but if you've never seen the literal music videos, you MUST watch them...hysterical!)

TNP Just wishes the rain would stop...


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 18, 2009)

False.  I never sleep so well as I do during thunderstorms.  

TNP reads their horoscope daily.


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jun 19, 2009)

True.  I'm such a Leo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




TNP has an exotic pet.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 19, 2009)

false - just a normal cat

TNP is studying towards a degree


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 19, 2009)

True

TNP has a favourite Song, which...


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 19, 2009)

is probably Mack the Knife by Bobby Darin. 

TNP is still wearing PJs...


----------



## Susanne (Jun 20, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a fave room smell.


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jun 20, 2009)

TRUE. I've been addicted to Bath & Body Works Sweet Pea wallflowers for years.

TNP is going to the beach for July 4th.


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 20, 2009)

False

TNP is on Vacation right now...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 21, 2009)

true.

TNP will/has attend/ed a gay pride parade!!!


----------



## Moxy (Jun 21, 2009)

I totally would if they had them in Slovenia!

TNP watches Fornula1 racing.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jun 21, 2009)

Falllllseeee. Haha, I hate watching car races.


TNP has the majority of the Naked Honey collection! =]


----------



## Susanne (Jun 21, 2009)

False. I will skip it!!

TNP is excited for the fall collections.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 21, 2009)

TRUE!! Style black and D2 is making me drool in anticipation!!!

TNP loves a good black smokey eye


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 21, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is on Facebook...


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 21, 2009)

True

The next person has a uni-brow


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 21, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP should sleep, NOW...


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 21, 2009)

false - i just had an exam

TNP is going to mac for a bit of relaxing


----------



## Susanne (Jun 22, 2009)

False. 

TNP wants pasta today.


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 22, 2009)

Hmm... everytime, but not today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP can't wait to see Erines Swatches....


----------



## Susanne (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Hmm... everytime, but not today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP can't wait to see Erines Swatches...._

 
True!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants at least one quad from the fall collections.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 22, 2009)

so true!

TNP keeps checking specktra for erines swatches


----------



## Susanne (Jun 22, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is eating a cheese sandwich.


----------



## frocher (Jun 22, 2009)

False, although that sounds pretty good.

TNP went to a movie this weekend.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 22, 2009)

false

tnp likes apples.


----------



## frocher (Jun 23, 2009)

True.

TNP is planning a road trip.


----------



## Moxy (Jun 23, 2009)

True, my alpha male and I might go around the country in July 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes whole grain cookies.


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jun 24, 2009)

true!

the next person loves horror movies


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 24, 2009)

True - But I don't like watching them alone.

TNP is tired.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 24, 2009)

False.

TNP bought a cardigan.


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 24, 2009)

False

TNP went swimming today...


----------



## labellarosa (Jun 24, 2009)

False

TNP had a glass of water today


----------



## Susanne (Jun 24, 2009)

False, more than one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing e/s Flashtrack.


----------



## frocher (Jun 24, 2009)

.........


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 24, 2009)

False, just one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants Icecream...


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jun 24, 2009)

TRUE.  I want Bruster's birthday cake ice cream, mmm, even though I just ate the icing of 6 cupcakes...uh..I like icing

TNP has a pink phone.


----------



## frocher (Jun 24, 2009)

......


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 24, 2009)

so true!

TNP secretly loves trashy soap TV shows


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 25, 2009)

Not in love, but I do watch them sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is exited for the Fall Collections...


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 25, 2009)

very true!!!

the next person is wearing black eyeliner


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 25, 2009)

True

TNP loves the Ocean...


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG so TRUE!!! that's why i moved to ft. laud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the next person likes guacamole. lol


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jun 27, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant stand the taste. but i love the e/s lol!

TNP likes Dane Cook. =] (I just saw him yesterday.)


----------



## _mkx (Jun 27, 2009)

False, haven't a clue who he is. LOL

TNP has no makeup on.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 27, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tnp is eating cheetos


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jun 28, 2009)

False. I wish =] 

TNP wants a sub =]


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 29, 2009)

like a sandwich? true!

tnp has shot a gun!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 29, 2009)

indeed

tnp misses MJ


----------



## User27 (Jun 29, 2009)

****


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 29, 2009)

False

Tnp has a bubble booty! 
_(i do hehe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 29, 2009)

LMFAO! no (nice shape but no bubble. ha!)

tnp loves strawberries


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 29, 2009)

Soooo true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is waiting for the Postman the next Days...


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 29, 2009)

True!

Tnp has unibrow!


_Lol not a Big ol' butt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but a JLo bubblel!!

_


----------



## Moxy (Jun 29, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That wigglebutt made me giggle!

TNP has a sister.


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 30, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a brother...


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 30, 2009)

True!

TNP has a dog...


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 30, 2009)

False, but hopefully soon. I want a French Bulldog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite YouTube Channel...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 30, 2009)

True! Yagmur whats yours? French bullies are so CUTE!

TNP IS SICK OF THE RAIN !


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't choose just one. Petrilude + Makeup by Tiffany. What's yours?

Yes, I loooooove them. I want one so bad. I hope we can get a cute puppy soon.

False, I am waiting for it, because it's super hot in Bavaria 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP gets a heartburn from too much stress...


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 30, 2009)

false, i just get lolly cravings!

TNP is going to skip some MAC collections this year, what ones?


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 30, 2009)

true will skip graphic gardens, baby blooms and the one with lashes

TNP is broke


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 1, 2009)

False lol!

Tnp is wearing glasses


----------



## kittykit (Jul 1, 2009)

True!

TNP has had a bad day...


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 1, 2009)

True! 

TNP is in need of a vacation...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 2, 2009)

TRUE!

tnp owns a pair of hooker heels.


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 2, 2009)

False

TNP uses a Macbook...


----------



## cazgh (Jul 2, 2009)

False

TNP is looking forward to the weekend...


----------



## Moxy (Jul 2, 2009)

Hell yes! There's gonna be lots of  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  as my boy is coming to town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes BBQ and picnics.


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 2, 2009)

^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love you Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has some NARS Goodies on the Wishlist...


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 2, 2009)

False

Tnp has a crush on Johnny Depp


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 2, 2009)

False, don't like him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has just posted a new FOTD


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jul 3, 2009)

False, I really really need to! 

TNP knows what Across the Universe is.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 3, 2009)

Beatles, right? True.

TNP is wearing a dramatic eye at the moment.


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 4, 2009)

False, but can I see yours??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is a bookworm...


----------



## Moxy (Jul 4, 2009)

True! I love to curl up in bed with a good book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is gonna have an exciting weekend


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 4, 2009)

False, I have to learn, write, learn, sleep etc. But I know you will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to watch Ice Age 3 soon...


----------



## frocher (Jul 4, 2009)

False.

TNP loved Up.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jul 12, 2009)

I havent seen it yet but the old guy in it reminds me of my dad so I realllyyyy want to!

TNP is craaaaving some chocolate.


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 12, 2009)

True!!! Learning always makes me craving for chocolate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP skipped Colour Craft...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 14, 2009)

False... still need to check it out and get Warm Blend!

TNP would get a MAC tattoo on her/his forehead if it meant s/he got a lifetime supply of free MAC products.


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 14, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is on Facebook...


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 14, 2009)

False (i just don't understand facebook. I must be dumb or sumthing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








)

Tnp needs a haircut


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jul 17, 2009)

False, not yet ...

TNP has been off of Specktra for quite sometime now


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 17, 2009)

Anvika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am glad to see you here again, Babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trueish, not really off, but barely on, because of my Exams

TNP hates Mosquitos!!!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm glad to peep in at times!

Kinda true ...

TNP is having tea


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 17, 2009)

False, it's to hot right now for tea

Tnp is wearing shorts


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jul 18, 2009)

False ... Jeans

TNP is wearing flats


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 18, 2009)

False, my heels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is doing something exciting tonight...


----------



## Carmenitaaa (Jul 18, 2009)

bleh...if you count stuffing my face with oreos and drying my hair as exciting then yup..it's true lol

TNP would trade in their pet for the complete colour craft collection (i would... :/)


----------



## candisum (Jul 18, 2009)

false...i love my honey girl! maybe my husband?!

TNP has a chipped mani


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jul 19, 2009)

True for the most part.

TNP is lemming Smooth Merge MSF. I know I am


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 19, 2009)

Very true! I so want Smooth Merge right now!

TNP is excited about the repromote of Smoke & Diamonds!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 19, 2009)

True!  I love S&D and I can't wait for all of the new starflash colors.  MAC eye shadows are my favorite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP doesn't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 20, 2009)

True, I am on Vacation. Going to visit my Mom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Radio Drama's...


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jul 22, 2009)

like the 1940's ones? trueeeeee! i just hate it when they say "tune in next time!!"

TNP has a pierced nose. and a lot more pierced for that matter.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jul 23, 2009)

False! Just pierced ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite lustreglass ...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 24, 2009)

false.... 

tnp has an extra toe.


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmiS4ys* 

 
_*like the 1940's ones? trueeeeee! i just hate it when they say "tune in next time!!"*_

 
Yes. I love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_false.... 

*tnp has an extra toe.*_

 








TNP is tired...


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 25, 2009)

True! i'm going to bed right now *yawn*

Tnp has brown eyes


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 25, 2009)

False, blue
TNP mobile/cell phone is infront of them


----------



## iadoremac (Jul 25, 2009)

false...........it usually is but its charging at the moment

TNP has a masters degree


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 25, 2009)

False, but hopefully my diploma in February 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has eaten too much garlic today...


----------



## darklocke (Jul 25, 2009)

False, one can never have too much garlic!

TNP has spent way too much money on MAC the last week.


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 25, 2009)

False, I was brave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a Nokia Cell Phone...


----------



## darklocke (Jul 25, 2009)

True! And I don't want in anymore. Someone give me a Blackberry Curve? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has more than 3 children...


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jul 26, 2009)

False! I don't want anyyyyy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP gets to go birthday shopping tomorrow! (like me!)


----------



## Moxy (Jul 26, 2009)

Aww false, no _bday_ shopping, but I AM going shopping though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes jogging.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 26, 2009)

heck no! bad combination of jello jiggleness and big boobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



however, i do prefer power walking! 

TNP is being lazy today


----------



## Moxy (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_heck no! bad combination of jello jiggleness and big boobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Another victim of big boobage here! And all the bouncing is quite annoying, but I have a good sports bra cuz walking does nothing for my figure so I gotta jog heehee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False, very busy day today!

TNP has an item from MUFE!


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 27, 2009)

Does a sample count? Then yes, Star Powder + HD Foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going for a walk...


----------



## Licota (Jul 27, 2009)

Sort of true, but don't have the movitation right now, haha...

TNP loves orange-juice.


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 27, 2009)

True, but it causes heartburn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Watermelon...


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 27, 2009)

True, but hate the seeds

TNP is on Specktra at work right now...


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 27, 2009)

False, at Home. It's 11:17 PM in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has at least one sibling...


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jul 27, 2009)

This is true! I have two actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP enjoys the scent of vanilla!


----------



## frocher (Jul 29, 2009)

........


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 31, 2009)

False.

TNP is down with OPP


----------



## AmiS4ys (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah you know me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is in a good mood.


----------



## frocher (Aug 6, 2009)

..........


----------



## SuSana (Aug 6, 2009)

False, already went on vacation.

TNP has never worked retail.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Aug 6, 2009)

Definitely false. I've been in retail way too long

TNP is getting a new vanity for her makeupz


----------



## starbucksmocha (Aug 7, 2009)

False! (I wish... but a shelf in my closet works just as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

TNP can read a book upside down!


----------



## girloflowers (Aug 7, 2009)

true! i totally can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has over 30 lipsticks


----------



## frocher (Aug 7, 2009)

........


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 7, 2009)

False

TNP is very busy today...


----------



## peachy pink (Aug 7, 2009)

Not at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP would love to own a Louis Vuitton purse!


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 7, 2009)

False, not really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP skipped Colour Craft...

... I did


----------



## Nzsallyb (Aug 7, 2009)

False, but i only brought a few things

TNP is sad


----------



## AmiS4ys (Aug 7, 2009)

True, unfortunately.

TNP needs a break.


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 8, 2009)

True, from Housecleaning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to go swimming today....


----------



## dreamer246 (Aug 9, 2009)

False.

TNP is worried about her health.


----------



## marisol24 (Aug 9, 2009)

false
the next person loves bands from 90's


----------



## AmiS4ys (Aug 10, 2009)

Ugh. false. 

TNP likes The Beatles


----------



## poodlegirl4 (Aug 10, 2009)

true!
the next person is going out for dinner this evening


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 10, 2009)

False, I was at Home.

TNP has a favourite Perfume (which one)...


----------



## n_c (Aug 10, 2009)

True, Chance - Chanel

TNP is going on vacation soon (when, where?)


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 10, 2009)

Hopefully true. Bella Italia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite Flower (which one)...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Aug 11, 2009)

False ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love them all!

TNP is going out for lunch ...


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 11, 2009)

Maybe, Sushi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP doesn't like Twitter...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Aug 11, 2009)

True ... Not anymore

TNP has not been MAC-hauling for sometime now


----------



## poodlegirl4 (Aug 11, 2009)

true.. I haven't had the money or the opportunity to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tnp is angry with somebody


----------



## dreamer246 (Aug 11, 2009)

False.

TNP is super tired now.


----------



## Moxy (Aug 12, 2009)

True, I was up til 3.30 am and then Pumpkin woke me up 6 times til I got up at 10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is chronically running out of time!


----------



## User27 (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janieboo* 

 
_True. Am busy doing your mom. OOOHHHHHHHHH.

TNP is ugly and likely has crabs (I'll do this one for you: true)._

 
True....my doctor told me not to sleep with you any more. 

TNP isn't posting such hateful posts as the member I just responded to.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Aug 16, 2009)

lol True...

I think she was trying to be funny and it backfired. 

TNP wants a bagel!


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, please. Sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is watching TV...


----------



## frocher (Aug 17, 2009)

///////////////


----------



## Moxy (Aug 17, 2009)

True! My big sis is getting married in September!

TNP can't wait for autumn - the weather, the clothes, ...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Aug 17, 2009)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is slightly annoyed.


----------



## poodlegirl4 (Aug 17, 2009)

I guess so.. not looking forward to going back to school
TNP loves sushi


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 17, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves the "Back to the Future" Movies...


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 18, 2009)

true - the back to teh future films rock!

TNP is eating a piece of fruit


----------



## Tahti (Aug 19, 2009)

False, bran flakes ;D
TNP loves the smell of vanilla!


----------



## Risser (Aug 19, 2009)

True.

TNP loves Tiramisu.


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 19, 2009)

False, I like it but don't love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going for a walk now...


----------



## Moxy (Aug 19, 2009)

False, did some jogging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes yogurt + muesli for breakfast/dinner


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 20, 2009)

Kinda true, milk + muesli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves to swim...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Aug 21, 2009)

I would if I could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 False!

TNP is super happy


----------



## Beauty (Aug 25, 2009)

True! I am super happy!


TNP prefers dazzleglasses to lipstick


----------



## Tahti (Aug 25, 2009)

False D: L/S all the way!
TNP has red nails today...


----------



## iadoremac (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes I do

TNP has a blackberry?


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 28, 2009)

False

TNP loves coffee...


----------



## AmiS4ys (Aug 29, 2009)

Only when its cold! Strange, hm?

TNP has a strange obsession with Hello Kitty


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 29, 2009)

True, I love Hello Kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNPs favourite Colour is Pink...


----------



## Okami08 (Aug 30, 2009)

Nope - my favorite color is blue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a birthday coming up soon.


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 30, 2009)

False

Tnp has brown hair


----------



## frocher (Aug 31, 2009)

............


----------



## Okami08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Definitely!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP did some serious sleeping in this weekend.


----------



## poodlegirl4 (Sep 1, 2009)

Not really- I always get up pretty early and go to bed pretty late
TNP has a son


----------



## Vicodin (Sep 1, 2009)

false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no kids at all
TNP is vegetarian


----------



## frocher (Sep 1, 2009)

............


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 1, 2009)

True 
The Next Person is a vegetarian


----------



## Moxy (Sep 2, 2009)

False. I'm not huge on meat though, can go easily without it for weeks on end.

TNP loves OPI nailpolishes.


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 2, 2009)

Don't know. Haven't tried them yet. But I really want to get some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Tea...


----------



## AmiS4ys (Sep 2, 2009)

Only sweet tea. I find other teas don't taste like much unless theyre sweet and cold.


TNP hates her school. >.<


----------



## daniela89 (Sep 4, 2009)

True!
i'm mortified at school, i don't know anyone in any of my classes.

tnp only eats cheese for nourishment.


----------



## Moxy (Sep 4, 2009)

False, I adore cheese. (BTW hun don't worry, I know you'll find friends soon!)

TNP thinks jeans are the next best thing to sliced bread


----------



## poodlegirl4 (Sep 4, 2009)

pretty true- I wear them a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP speaks French


----------



## starbucksmocha (Sep 4, 2009)

True!!!
TNP has auditioned for a reality show...


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Sep 10, 2009)

False, I'd hate to be on one!

TNP practically lives with their ipod/ mp3 player on.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Sep 15, 2009)

False.

TNP loves Final Fantasy.


----------



## lexsie (Sep 15, 2009)

False. (sorry guys)

TNP stolen makeup at least once in their lives.


----------



## munchkin78 (Sep 15, 2009)

Never!

TNP needs to go thru their makeup stash & see what he/she hasn't used in a while!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Sep 16, 2009)

That is so true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is wearing a purple shirt ...


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 16, 2009)

False, it's white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a pet...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Sep 16, 2009)

False

TNP is a movie-buff


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 16, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP HATES the dentist!


----------



## lexsie (Sep 16, 2009)

True!

TNP hates Twilight!


----------



## AmiS4ys (Sep 17, 2009)

TRUE TRUE TRUUUUUE lol

TNP loves steak.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Sep 22, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP looooooooooooves their i-pod


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 22, 2009)

Nope, because I don't have one!

TNP has a favourite Store to shop, which one?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Sep 23, 2009)

False ... I don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has seen 'District 9' ...


----------



## DadaH (Sep 23, 2009)

False

TNP is pop music fan ...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Sep 24, 2009)

False ...

TNP just had cookies


----------



## cherry24 (Sep 25, 2009)

False - just had my lunch - a baked potato with beans and cheese
TNP is going out dancing tonight!


----------



## jens7lil1s (Sep 26, 2009)

False, sadly Bruce won't watch the kiddo's so tomorrow night i'll make up for it....heehee!

TNP plans to but half of the color black collection from MAC!


----------



## AmiS4ys (Sep 26, 2009)

true, more than half actually. =D

TNP is in the mood to dress up for Halloween.


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 26, 2009)

True, I just did a Mask and posted it in the FOTD Section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a red Digital Camera...


----------



## poodlegirl4 (Sep 27, 2009)

False.. before it got stolen it was black and my current temporary one is silver.
TNP has never left their country of birth.


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 27, 2009)

False

TNP can't wait for Style Black


----------



## mern (Sep 28, 2009)

false ( already here )

TNP has cheated on there s.o


----------



## supermodella (Sep 28, 2009)

False! I don't have a significant other, and I never have cheated. :]

TNP lives on the East Coast!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Sep 28, 2009)

True! Jersey !

TNP is wearing red panties =]


----------



## AmiS4ys (Sep 28, 2009)

False! Green! ;D

TNP really wants to go to sleep. lol


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 29, 2009)

False!

The next person loves Blacktrack Fluidline


----------



## Holy Rapture (Sep 29, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is wearing black n/l


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 30, 2009)

False, I have no Nailpolish on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to MAC tomorrow...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Oct 5, 2009)

False ...

TNP is wearing a bubble-top


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 5, 2009)

False, I'm wearing a warm hoody. It's so cold in Germany!
What's a bubble-top?

TNP is waiting for a MAC Package...


----------



## AmiS4ys (Oct 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, false. 

TNP has pink eyeshadow on today and its lookin' HAWT!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Oct 7, 2009)

Haha, false!

TNP loves to eat


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 7, 2009)

Unfortunately Yes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is very happy today...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Oct 8, 2009)

True ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (No reason of course)

TNP has a very bad habit of biting the insides of their mouth ...


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 8, 2009)

^^ To be happy without any reason is the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False.

TNP has to cook dinner now...


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 9, 2009)

^^^ False. It's my birthday tomorrow and my man treated me to dinner.

TNP is also an October baby...


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 9, 2009)

False, february 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants a Tiffany Key Necklace...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 9, 2009)

false. not too big on jewelry

tnp loves beef jerky.


----------



## cherry24 (Oct 9, 2009)

False, oops i'm a veggie! 

TNP has tried Weightwatchers.....


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2009)

True...It works great

TNP needs new boots for fall/winter


----------



## n_c (Oct 9, 2009)

True...I need cognac colored ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is addicted to pretty earrings


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2009)

True & False

TNP has had a lot of rainy days for the past few weeks


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 9, 2009)

True, how the heck did u know Tish?

TNP has straight hair....(i know my questions are lame)


----------



## n_c (Oct 9, 2009)

False, my hair is naturally wavy :/

TNP has a lunch meeting with someone she/he hates.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2009)

False ....Love my husband 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP did a winged liner today


----------



## AmiS4ys (Oct 10, 2009)

False. I'm lucky I woke up to do my make-up LOL

TNP has decided on what their Halloween mask will be!


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Oct 10, 2009)

False. I'm not going out this year, I feel I'm a tad bit old haha

TNP is doing extreme makeup this Halloween.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Oct 10, 2009)

True! (If I remember to buy some damn latex, I keep forgetting.)

TNP enjoys some Juicy Couture. =D


----------



## Moxy (Oct 11, 2009)

True, I love my JC hand bag!

TNP wears some make up (i.e. mascara, concealer, stuff like that) even on "staying in" days.


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 11, 2009)

Sometimes true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite Food, what?


----------



## poodlegirl4 (Oct 11, 2009)

Kind of true, I have several favourites- pizza, lpasta, sushi, of course chocolate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP wore really high heels today


----------



## AmiS4ys (Oct 11, 2009)

False, quite the oposite, I wore flats

TNP has to get surgery soon


----------



## Monica (Oct 11, 2009)

False, hopefully. 

TNP is a gamer.

/nerd


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2009)

False

TNP has the day off tomorrow


----------



## Mr. Hepburn (Oct 12, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got Monday off from School.


TNP is currently listening to music.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 12, 2009)

false

TNP has a Red umbrella


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 12, 2009)

False, mine is black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP starts at a new Job tomorrow...


----------



## Moxy (Oct 12, 2009)

False. (spill it girl, where are you gonna work? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

TNP is happy that autumn is here!


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 12, 2009)

^^ Moxy take a look at our beloved Bimbo-Chat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kinda true! I like Fall, but without rain, please!!!

TNP loves to read Books...


----------



## Monica (Oct 12, 2009)

Absolutely true, my favorite books are The Dark Tower series by Stephen King. I could read only those for the rest of my life if I had to. Lulz

TNP has a birthday coming up soon...


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 12, 2009)

False, technically. Not until January.

TNP has a celeb crush, who...


----------



## LoveVictoria (Oct 12, 2009)

True...
Robert Pattinson (but only in his Edward Cullen form) 
yummy

TNP is sick with the flu!


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 13, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP want's at least one thing from the Holiday Collection...


----------



## Moxy (Oct 13, 2009)

True! Definitely need to pick up another Boybait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves candles.


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 13, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves gingerbread


----------



## AmiS4ys (Oct 15, 2009)

False, its odd to me.

TNP realllyyyy wants Young Punk MES


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 16, 2009)

True. I've got it from ebay. Can't wait for it to arrive!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Cheesecake...


----------



## HeatherNicole (Oct 21, 2009)

True! It was my boyfriends 'get out of jail free card' when he was in the dog house.
TNP has leopard skin bikini


----------



## Moxy (Oct 22, 2009)

Aww false, I dont have a bathing suit as I havent been swimming for years. I'm not a big fan of summer, nor the beach.

TNP likes Gossip Girl.


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Oct 22, 2009)

True! But not sure about the latest season?
TNP is wearing a fragrance


----------



## iadoremac (Oct 22, 2009)

nope not right now

TNP is looking for a job


----------



## Moxy (Nov 12, 2009)

false, i freelance for one of the cosmetic brands, however the working conditions are shite, so i might apply for some other brand soon.

TNP cant have enough of starbucks' vanilla latte!


----------



## Brittni (Nov 12, 2009)

False. I think I've been at Starbucks MAYBE 5 times in my life.

TNP cooks on Thanksgiving.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 12, 2009)

true beacuse i cook most days! but we don't celebrate thanksgiving in the uk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next poster likes bbq sauce!


----------



## ladynomoregaga (Nov 15, 2009)

TRUE! I just made BBQ guacamole, too. XD

The next poster took Spanish in high school.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Nov 15, 2009)

False, but I do know some spanish!!! I learned through family and friends...

The next person has never had an orgasm :0


----------



## Moxy (Nov 16, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More like orgasm junkie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves The Body Shop body butters!


----------



## preciouscharm (Nov 17, 2009)

TRUE! They are the most moisturizing lotions yet.

TNP loves sushi!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 17, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungry...


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is hungry..._

 
true! i'm always hungry at the moment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP owns lady gaga's album


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_true! i'm always hungry at the moment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





False, but I do love her Music!

TNP has a favourite Series on TV...


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 19, 2009)

true! Law and Order SVU ( Chris Meloni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


the next person has been to New York ...


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 19, 2009)

Unfortunately false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I hope I'll some time!

TNP is married...


----------



## brianjenny17 (Nov 19, 2009)

FALSE !!

the next person is gonna put on some warm jammies tonight and drink some hot chocolate


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 19, 2009)

False...sounds like a good idea though!

TNP is excited about putting xmas decorations up


----------



## Moxy (Nov 19, 2009)

True! Silver and purple candles and snowflakes this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs a new mobile phone!


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 19, 2009)

^^Very nice, don't know what my theme is this year...

False! Got a new one in April and the contract doesn't run out til next sept

TNP is thinking time for bed, but can't be bothered to walk upstairs (can you tell that's what I'm thinking...)


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Nov 21, 2009)

FALSE! I'm hypnotic from Lady Gaga - Bad Romance music video on replay. I might need to do my hair washing, though.

The next person likes movie theater popcorn.


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 21, 2009)

Soooo true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has at least one sibling...


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 21, 2009)

False. I'm an only child 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a fear of flying...


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Nov 21, 2009)

False, I love flying
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is single


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 22, 2009)

true... sadly

tnp thought Justin Bieber was a girl at first.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 22, 2009)

who's Justin Bieber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (dont know if that's true or false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

TNP loves lasagna!


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 22, 2009)

TRUE! Love it, one of my fav dinners

TNP can't wait for payday and to go shopping


----------



## Moxy (Nov 22, 2009)

TRUE! you know it babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants xmas markets and mulled wine to be here already!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 23, 2009)

True!!! Our local Christmas Market here will start on Friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is reading a Book at the Moment... Which one?


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 23, 2009)

True....Permission slips by Sherri Shepherd


TNP has a greedy lil kitty like me


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 23, 2009)

False, I have a Bearded Dragon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP prefers long Necklaces...


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 24, 2009)

true! i like 18'' chains minimum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes the tv show smallville


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 24, 2009)

False

TNP is mad at someone...


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 24, 2009)

True...a lil upset with my 11 yr old right now...idk what I'm gonna do when he turns 14.  *deep sigh*   



tnp has a kid @ home that's driving them crazy too.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 24, 2009)

False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No plans for kids here, wanna dedicate my life to animals in need!

TNP likes Dexter (the show, not the guy...although he's not bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 24, 2009)

False

TNP is very happy today


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 24, 2009)

True-ish. Im happy, not very happy though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP hasn't started christmas shopping yet...


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 24, 2009)

So true...I did not start Holiday shopping yet...not even one gift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has kissed a kitty or pup smack on the lips!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 24, 2009)

True, my kitty and I kiss each other all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wouldnt mind some MAC gift cards for xmas!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 24, 2009)

True!

TNP wants an IKEA Malm Vanity...


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 24, 2009)

False, mainly because I already have it. However it still in its box yet to be put together.

TNP want to drink hot chocolate..YUM


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 24, 2009)

^^ I'm jealous!!!! I want one so bad, but even the small version is too big! It's 120 cm and I have just 110 cm space 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Hubby promised me to rebuild it for me, so it will fit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope it's possible!

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves IKEA Shopping...


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 25, 2009)

True!  They always have the cutest things!  I love shopping there for pics and frames, dishes....Now I have to take a trip there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






tnp doesn't know what's for breakfast like me this morning


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_^^ I'm jealous!!!! I want one so bad, but even the small version is too big! It's 120 cm and I have just 110 cm space 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Hubby promised me to rebuild it for me, so it will fit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope it's possible!_

 
I haven't even measured it to check it will fit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm an impulse shopper so just brought it oops.


False. I always have the same, toast with mixed fruit jam YUM YUM (That was like 9 hours ago)

TNP can't wait to go shopping tomorrow


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 25, 2009)

Unfortunately False. I have to work tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is watching Desperate Housewifes...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 26, 2009)

False. I am watching Modern Family. A new show in the US.

TNP is finally getting some relaxation time.

ps- Hi Yagmur!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 26, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After spending 2 hours breaking my back trying to help hubby unclog a gross tub drain, you better believe I'm relaxing!

TNP will probably be in a turkey coma tomorrow.


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_ps- Hi Yagmur!_

 
Hey hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupNdesign* 

 
_TNP will probably be in a turkey coma tomorrow._

 
False, no Thanksgiving in Europe, but otherwise I would. I love Turkey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a bad headache today...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Hey hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





False, no Thanksgiving in Europe, but otherwise I would. I love Turkey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a bad headache today..._

 
True actually!

TNP wants to do some shopping at MAC!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 26, 2009)

True! I hope I feel better on Saturday. I want to go shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite YouTuber... Which one?


----------



## peachy pink (Nov 26, 2009)

Ahhh false. I like a couple of them. Blair (juicystar07) and her sister Elle are fun to watch. But there's tons more. Def.


TNP can't wait for christmas!


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 26, 2009)

TRUE!!!

TNP has a pet


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 26, 2009)

True! My lovely Bearded Dragon Girl "Babsi" Just woke up of her hibernation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP can't sleep...


----------



## AmiS4ys (Nov 27, 2009)

Quite False. I've been up since 2:45 this morning, and it's 5:56p EST. X_X

TNP dislikes the cold (as I do)


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 27, 2009)

False, I like the cold, I love beautiful snow!

TNP wants to go on a tropical vacation!!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes, please. Would be awesome!

TNP tinkers an Advent calendar for someone... (Is that the right word?)


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

nope!  but i did buy stockings for the people in my house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tnp: loves olives!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 9, 2009)

False, tried one once it was awful!

TNP is still sleepy...


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

oh yes, veeeery true!  i should be doing work...instead i procrastinate!  so..

tnp has pulled an all-nighter within the past 5 days...


----------



## Moxy (Dec 9, 2009)

Kinda true, my past week has been a fiasco in terms of sleeping...i have terrible issues with insomnia, and it's been really bad lately.

TNP prefers gel liners to pencils on their upper lashline.


----------



## kittykit (Dec 9, 2009)

False. I prefer pencil liners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP already knows what he/she wants for Christmas!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 9, 2009)

False. I seriously cannot think what I want this year. This never happens.

TNP is planning a holiday...


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 9, 2009)

true! hopefully to Portugal soon<3

TNP has a favorite Christmas ornament.


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 9, 2009)

true! I got this bauble from Selfridges about 6-7 years ago which always goes right in the middle of the tree. Its made out of cardboard and opens up so you can put sweets in it. I love it so much!

TNP is listening to music on their ipod...


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 9, 2009)

false! my ipod is in my bag and i am listening to no music at the moment!

TNP likes eating candy canes at Christmas time!


----------



## n_c (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes! Jolly Rancher's have some really good ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is glad the year is almost over.


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 9, 2009)

True. It's been a good year but I can't wait til March to go back to my old job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves Haribo starmix!


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 15, 2009)

False.

tnp is gonna use their $15 Sephora beauty insiders gift card today- the last day- like me


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 15, 2009)

False! We don't have Sephora in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is mad at MAC


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 15, 2009)

False. What have they done? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is on a make up no buy for a little while...


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_False. What have they done? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They're changing the Pigment Packaging, from 7,5g to 4,5g for the same Price!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 False, not really...

TNP hasn't read or watched Twilight...


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_They're changing the Pigment Packaging, from 7,5g to 4,5g for the same Price!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I see, that is a reason to be mad at them! I'm trying to get my hands on Naked pigment before they change the packaging but no luck so far!


True...considering buying the first book though.

TNP is drinking a cup of tea


----------



## AmiS4ys (Dec 15, 2009)

False! Though I should, I think I'm getting sick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is involved with Specktra's Secret Santa!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 15, 2009)

Nope, maybe next year though!

TNP loves glee


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 17, 2009)

false! i have never seen it and don't think it's in the uk yet.

TNP knows who the killer is in series 1 of trueblood!


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 18, 2009)

False. Don't think I even know what true blood is... a book? Movie?  idk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tnp is expecting snow this weekend too.


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 18, 2009)

True, It's meant to snow a little bit on Sunday. It snowed last night though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP still hasn't finished Christmas shopping...


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 18, 2009)

True! I'll get my last Presents tomorrow!

TNP loves The Simpsons...


----------



## AmiS4ys (Dec 18, 2009)

Truuuuuue. But I love Family Guy just a bit more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is ready for the new year to come


----------



## Lauudd (Dec 18, 2009)

True! absolutely! I can't wait to know what the next year comes with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP bought makeup this week


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 18, 2009)

True!  Rite Aid had some of the Loreal Hip e/s on clearance- $2!!!!!!!!

tnp has red nails. 
I'm wearing High Maintenance- OPI for Sephora. LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 18, 2009)

nope. they're bluey prupley glittery...i dunno lol

tnp is very tired atm


----------



## AmiS4ys (Dec 19, 2009)

True... and I work a 12 hour shift today >.<

TNP just bought new shoes!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 19, 2009)

True! Bought purple boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP bought so many Xmas presents and is now skint!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 19, 2009)

True but I had fun doing it!

TNP is sick?


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 21, 2009)

Nope, I'm all good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wishes it would stop snowing!


----------



## AmiS4ys (Dec 22, 2009)

False, I wish it would! But I live in FL lol

TNP isn't done wrapping gifts :x


----------



## Moxy (Dec 22, 2009)

True, i have one left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is expecting something fun to happen


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 24, 2009)

true... i hope Christmas day will be good fun!

TNP has eaten too many sweeties (candy) today!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 25, 2009)

True! I gotta stop but it's christmas!

TNP has a glass of wine in their hands...


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 27, 2009)

False! I'm preggo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person is going out for New Years Eve..


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm so hoping for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, true!

TNP is lemming a MAC blush ...


----------



## Kragey (Dec 28, 2009)

False. I actually don't own a lot of MAC OR blushes, and although I am working on expanding my blush collection, it's mostly via drugstore/mineral lines. Although I am another NARS Orgasm lover. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person owns at least 10 MAC items.


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 28, 2009)

True! Not sure how many but defiantly over 10

TNP is wanting to go shopping....


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 29, 2009)

That's forever true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing a plum trench ...


----------



## poodlegirl4 (Dec 30, 2009)

False, grey dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




TNP is wearing OPI nail polish


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 30, 2009)

False, I'm wearing Nails Inc

TNP is wearing purple eyeshadow


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 30, 2009)

false...

TNP is going to share their new years kiss with someone they love


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 30, 2009)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is craving some good Sushi!!!


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh, you know it!

TNP wants to go back to bed


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 3, 2010)

Nope, wants to take a bath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP it's snowing where you live...


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 3, 2010)

False! Well, at least for the moment....

TNP drinks soda often....


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 3, 2010)

Nope, dont like them!

TNP loves the rain?


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 3, 2010)

True! The translation of my Name is RAIN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is about to have breakfast with the Family...


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 3, 2010)

False, had it about 30mins ago

TNP is still in their pj's?


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 3, 2010)

True!  Sitting here wrapped in by robe. 

tnp is a Trey Songs fan.


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 22, 2010)

False, Never heard of it

TNP has a nail polish addiction **Raises hand....**


----------



## Moxy (Jan 22, 2010)

true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp loves cocktails! (if yes, your fave one)


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp loves cocktails! (if yes, your fave one)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Trueee! Tequila Sunrise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to Lush tomorrow...


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jan 22, 2010)

TRUE! event at my lush =] 

TNP loves the Cheesecake Factory!


----------



## Cupid (Jan 24, 2010)

True!

TNP is a shoe junkie


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 24, 2010)

False, Shocking I know. I'm more of a clothes junkie!

TNP is about to have a Lush bath


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 24, 2010)

I wish! But unfortunately I'm not. I don't have a bathtub at my house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite Lush bath product...


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Jan 24, 2010)

True--Each Peach bar, I love that thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is sick of the rain...!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 25, 2010)

Aww false, it hasnt rained here for almsot 2 weeks! Phew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would, however, love to see some sun again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has serious getting up early in the morning issues lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - i know i do!!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 25, 2010)

TRUE! I struggle to get up before 11am at the moment. It's getting so bad

TNP is think about what to have for lunch...


----------



## yvangkwheng (Jan 26, 2010)

true 

the next person is a fat cat.


----------



## Ria-xo (Jan 28, 2010)

True! Im a fat cat at heart haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP .. Prefers tea over coffee?


----------



## Moxy (Jan 28, 2010)

True! I love both, but i prefer tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had spaghetti one day in this week.


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 28, 2010)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a favourite Nailpolish?! Which one?!


----------



## Ria-xo (Jan 28, 2010)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any of the Nails Inc. nailpolishes! Especially "Victoria & Albert" its such a pretty red colour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP .. Has stuck to there new years resolution (if one was made, what was it)?


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 29, 2010)

True, never made one to begin with!

TNP - is a night owl just like me!


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 2, 2010)

Very True!

TNP Is excited LOST is back this week ahhh


----------



## Veela (Feb 6, 2010)

False - I've never seen an episode! 

TNP owns more makeup than clothes


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 10, 2010)

False, I defiantly have more clothes I think

TNP has just got themselves a new job


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 12, 2010)

false

the next person loves maltesers


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Feb 28, 2010)

True!! 

Tnp hates Matte eyeshadows
(I could'nt think of anything good)


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 28, 2010)

False!!! Don't you like Carbon?

tnp is hauling at mac this week...


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 2, 2010)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person sometimes eats biscuits rather than a proper meal.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 3, 2010)

False!

TNP sleeps late at night ...


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 4, 2010)

True! Bad thing is that I have to wake up early.

tnp is tired...


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 4, 2010)

Not sleepy tired....tired of foolishness!!!!!!!!!!! smh  But that's another story.

tnp is wearing glittery nail polish like me


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 5, 2010)

False ...

TNP is gonna get a new hair cut!


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 7, 2010)

False, already got one.

TNP is trying to stop themself from buying more items from SCF


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 8, 2010)

False ...

TNP wants to go home n sleep


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 8, 2010)

Somewhat true.
Im home, but i want to sleep so bad. I didn't sleep at all this night, i have bad ear pain, and i can't go to a doctor until tommorow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






TNP
has some new nail polishes ?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 8, 2010)

^ Feel better soon hun!

True ... I almost always have new nail polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP owns a red bag ...


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 8, 2010)

True! But I only got it last week!! :O

TNP prefers liquid liner to pencil.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 8, 2010)

That is so true!

TNP prefers curly/wavy hair to straight ...


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 9, 2010)

TRUE!! 

TNP is of the opinion yoghurt is a drink rather than a food.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 10, 2010)

Haha, true again!

TNP is thinking of a MU haul


----------



## Kragey (Mar 10, 2010)

True, but I'm resisting it because I'm on a No Buy. Filling shopping carts full of stuff is cathartic, though!

TNP owns at least one Chanel product.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 10, 2010)

False ... Not yet!

TNP doesn't get angry very often ...


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 10, 2010)

FALSE!!!!! Well, kinda.

TNP secretly likes watching soap operas!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 12, 2010)

False ...

TNP has bangs


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 12, 2010)

false

tnp is a free bitch, baby


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 12, 2010)

If that means what I think it does it's true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP thinks drag queens are often more stylish than women.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 12, 2010)

I think they are more glamorous than stylish

TNP has been in a threesome


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 13, 2010)

Not yet, so false!

TNP has atleast one MAC pigment ...


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 13, 2010)

eeeehmmm TRUE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp is going out tonight...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 13, 2010)

True in a way ... It's 1 am now but, I was out in the night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will get a manicure tomorrow ...


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 14, 2010)

I have an appointment for next week!

TNP Would rather spend the rest of your life without a significant  other, or would you rather have a partner who is extremely difficult?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 14, 2010)

Definitely option # 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is really hoping for this one big thing right now ...


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 20, 2010)

YES! To do well & grad from uni! yays! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP bought some new stuff from the new MAC collection!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2010)

Not yet ... Just got a fix+ couple mins back though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP does not like winters ...


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 20, 2010)

oh no! Favorite season = winter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (which is soon in Australia yays! : happydance
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has more then 20 different blushes!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 21, 2010)

False!

TNP is single ...


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 22, 2010)

OMG TRUE!! LMAO!!

TNP is gay or at least very curious.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Mar 22, 2010)

False.

TNP has or would love a pet dog!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 22, 2010)

True; have a dog and a cat both rescues!!  They are my babies.

TNP is trying to decide what MU to buy next??


----------



## Nzsallyb (Mar 23, 2010)

haha always!

TNP also loves lush


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 23, 2010)

No sorry, Lush gives me a headache!

TNP has a nice fresh manicure (mine is OPI Close the Deal Teal)?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 23, 2010)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has never been outta their country ...


----------



## Suzich (Mar 23, 2010)

False! 

TNP is a workoholic.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 23, 2010)

False ...

TNP owns a pair of purple shoes ...


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 23, 2010)

False! 

TNP loves to curl her hair!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 23, 2010)

True, but they're naturally half-way there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP does not smoke ...


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 23, 2010)

True!Don't smokeee.eww.lol

TNP loves watching ABC shows! e.g Desperate housewives, Cougar town, Brothers & Sister, Grey's etc! I can go on forever!


----------



## Suzich (Mar 23, 2010)

False!

TNP has cellulite


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Mar 24, 2010)

False!

TNP is NOT from the USA


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 24, 2010)

TRUE! (from Australia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

TNP is a student!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Mar 25, 2010)

True! A level Student.

TNP loves a colour she cannot wear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 25, 2010)

False....  I love color!!!!!!!!!  And I find a way to make any color work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp is listening to the radio right now.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Mar 29, 2010)

False! we just got out the car! 

TNP hates a youtube guru (or really dislikes)


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 31, 2010)

True! LOL... i dislike one or two but that's bc they've gotten more annoying than interesting.

TNP loves ben & jerry's ice cream


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 31, 2010)

Sure do. But I have to stay away during the nxt 3 mths...gotta drop a few lbs and Ben and Jerry won't help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tnp  works in a healthcare facilty.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 1, 2010)

haha true! (radiographer)

TNP is excited for fabulous felines collection!


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Apr 2, 2010)

TRUE...ooo boy am I excited! Cant wait to see actual pics or swatches! YESSSSSSSS plus its sooo big!

TNP loves to sing in the shower...


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 2, 2010)

TRUEEEEE who doesn't hehes i sing even when i'm not in the shower :X

TNP is a blush addict like meeee


----------



## kittykit (Apr 2, 2010)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is enjoying a long Easter break!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 2, 2010)

FALSE FALSE FALSEEEEEEEEEE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SIGH I still have to go back to Uni like 3 out of the 4 days of the long break! SADDDDDDDDD

TNP likes scented candles! ( i love them, hehe)


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 2, 2010)

True! I love clean scents like verbena, fresh cotton and others like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes his/her steak RAW!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Apr 2, 2010)

TRUE, I love my steak raw but last time I had it this way I got food poisoning =[.

TNP will be with family for easter sunday.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 3, 2010)

I live with my family right now, so true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing a white shirt


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG TRUEEEEEEEEE haha 

TNP is obsessed with twitter! I know i am :O hahas


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 3, 2010)

False ... I just don't log on there!

TNP is going for a movie tomorrow


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 4, 2010)

False.

TNP has a purple water bottle.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 6, 2010)

NO WAY!! :O I also have a yellow one! 

TNP wouldn't normally admit it, but quite likes bananarama.


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Apr 8, 2010)

Definitely not!

TNP...likes the show 16 & Pregnant.    (Not very good, but its on right now!)


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 11, 2010)

False! We don't have it on Aussie Tv! 

TNP nails are painted!


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 11, 2010)

True, OPI Russian Navy

TNP- Is shopping online probably ebay?


----------



## MsChrys79 (Apr 11, 2010)

SO True!!! I was just on ebay...LMAO!!! 
TNP: does not wanna go to work in the morning!!!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 13, 2010)

True. In fact, I feel like that every morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is wearing dark colour nail polish.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 13, 2010)

False! I'm wearing MAC's Malibu Peach! <3 

TNP is craving for something yummmy!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 13, 2010)

It's so true... but I'm always craving something yummy. I'm making goat cheese, roasted red pepper and sausage pizza for lunch.

TNP is excited for swimsuit season...


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 13, 2010)

false, its coming into winter here! 

TNP is obsessing over a MAC product


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 14, 2010)

False. I am actually obsessing over finding high heeled DM boots. 

TNP wishes she could find a man who shares her passion for make up and isn't gay!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_False. I am actually obsessing over finding high heeled DM boots. 

TNP wishes she could find a man who shares her passion for make up and isn't gay!_

 
False, my boyfriend sorta does, he's into games and is a graphic artist so he understands when I practice and use make up as a art form (Ignore how that sentence sounds! it sounds awful but ive not found another way to phrase it)

TNP also has a puppy who has woken up on the naughty I'm going to cause trouble side of the bed!


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 15, 2010)

TRUE!! Only it was my cat! My Mu woke me up by making biscuits on my head! 

TNP would like to see more "unusual" colours in MAC's ranges of lippies! (purples, yellow, orange, blue, green etc)


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_TRUE!! Only it was my cat! My Mu woke me up by making biscuits on my head! 

TNP would like to see more "unusual" colours in MAC's ranges of lippies! (purples, yellow, orange, blue, green etc)_

 

True, but I'd only for purple! an LE bright lips would be a great collection, summer 2011? we could have an absolute ton of colours in it!

TNP has a lovely SO

ps, I have got heeled DM's


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 16, 2010)

Significant other? False.
OMG!!! Where did you get them? The only pair I have seen was 2 sizes too big. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP likes cartoons more than actual people TV shows.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 16, 2010)

False. I couldn' live without my gossip girl and grey's anatomy!
but I love pixar films!

and I've got some links from the place I got mine from 
Dr Martens Darcie Womens Classic Rub-off Leather Heeled Ankle Boots - Cherry Red

Dr Martens Darla Womens Classic Rub-off Leather Heeled Chelsea Ankle Boots - Black + Grey

Dr Martens Regina Womens Brogue Leather Heeled Ankle Boots - Black + Winter White (I don't have these ones but I love them!!)

Dr Martens Darla Womens Patent Chelsea Heeled Ankle Boots - Black

Dr Martens Darcie Womens Patent Leather Boots - Black (these are the ones I have, but I have the 14 eyelet version)

Scoripo is great, they sell most DM's and they have like 8 pages of womens DM's so have a look through, I just picked out all the heeled ones in the clasic dm style to link for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also in camden in london theres a whole shop.

TNP adores heels


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 16, 2010)

Haha! True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *looking for the reds in bottle green atm*

TNP can swim.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Apr 16, 2010)

True but the Ocean scares me ..

TNP thinks having breakfast foods at a non-breakfast time is the WORST. ( I DO )


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 17, 2010)

False, I'm known to eat cocopops megamunchers at half 9 at night.
in europe, we also eat pancakes as a dinner food not breakfast, but my family and I always have thick american style pancakes for breakfast!


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 17, 2010)

I will answer the last question too because it seems DollyGirl92 forgot to leave a new one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False. Because there are no breakfast/lunch/dinner specific meals for me - I think everything can be eaten at whatever time you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes to cook.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 17, 2010)

Truee, i look to cook & love baking even more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes

TNP ordered some stuff from the Sephora saleeeee!


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 19, 2010)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No Sephora in the UK. 
TNP's favourite fruit is pears!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 19, 2010)

False! almost all except.

TNP wishes they were stranded somewhere hot due to the volcanic ash issue! (Today we got told history wasn't on, our teacher is stuck in Barbados and can't get a flight home, my sympathy is very little)


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 19, 2010)

TRUE, haven't had a vacay since 2003 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a purse obsession.


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 21, 2010)

Kinda true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a thing for bags in general but in reality I have very few purses. I am more of a shoulder/messenger bag girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP had leftovers for dinner today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I did and it was yummy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 21, 2010)

False but I am having the same thing (Pasta with grated cheese) as yesterday but fresh.

TNP has bought new make up this week


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 21, 2010)

True, Dressmaker from the new MAC collex

TNP is home sick


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 21, 2010)

True! I'm having some serious issues with the sun, giving me headaches and nausea so my only option is to stay inside since I've got to wait two weeks for a doctors appointment! 

TNP understands the UK weather so feels sorry for me  lol jokess

TNP has a pet


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 21, 2010)

true...a pup

tnp is very sleepy!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 21, 2010)

awww, same I have a Lab Retriver cross, what about you?

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 not nice feeling ill

TNP is craving something sweet.


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 22, 2010)

False! I don't eat most sweet things - I crave salty goodies instead - bacon is my chocolate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes Garfield comic strip.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 22, 2010)

Half true, used to as a kid. Haven't seen it in years!

TNP Is also mourning the Pete Steele.


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Apr 23, 2010)

Ummmm.. false? I don't know who Pete Steele is..

TNP played hooky from work/school today. (I wish I could!)


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 24, 2010)

Falseee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finals are coming for me in Uni! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is awaiting something exciting (aka makeup HAUL) in the mail!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 24, 2010)

True, waiting for a cheque to enable me to haul! 

TNP is enjoying the weather today


----------



## vc1079 (Apr 24, 2010)

True, but stuck inside finishing a project =( 

TNP my favourite cookies are white chocolate macadamian


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 24, 2010)

Woah! You're good! I only ever have the subway ones, and only when out shopping with one specific person!! :O 

TNP splurged on new slap today!


----------



## vc1079 (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_Woah! You're good! I only ever have the subway ones, and only when out shopping with one specific person!! :O 

TNP splurged on new slap today!_

 
I guess that makes me physic!


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 29, 2010)

TNP needs a new phone?


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 29, 2010)

True! My phone looks like its been in a war or something. I like to call it signs of love. I fancy an iPhone, I've got a G1 right now and I do love it.

TNP bought a new mascara recently


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 29, 2010)

False! I am patiently staying on my no-buy (Project 10 pan participant here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and finishing my Studio Fix Lash mascara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't decided yet if I will repurchase it (because I fell in live with it - first mascara which doesn't clump like crazy on me) or try the new Opulash one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP went swimming today.


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Apr 29, 2010)

False. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It just started to warm up here! But I did take a shower so maybe that counts...?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is enjoying the night storm.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 30, 2010)

It's 4pm, so nope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love storms! 

TNP is an utter pervert and prefers shoes to make up!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 1, 2010)

False!!

TNP has had their wisdom teeth taken out. 
(Inspired because I'm about to, ouch)


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 1, 2010)

False, I don't think I've even got any!

TNP fancies something sweet.


----------



## vintageroses (May 1, 2010)

Falseee. Well i like sweet stuff but i don't fancy any now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes

TNP has something exiting happening this month, can you believe its May already!?


----------



## greengoesmoo (May 2, 2010)

True! First salon facial! 
TNP cleaned brushes today?


----------



## vintageroses (May 2, 2010)

Coooooooool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




False! I washed them 2 days ago! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes

TNP has painted nails!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 3, 2010)

False! they look stupid painted because they're short at the moment and I've got tiny nails so they look ridiculous! can't wait for them to groww.

TNP needs some new brushes!


----------



## captodometer (May 4, 2010)

False.  And even if I did, I'm on a no-buy so I'd just be out of luck
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP owns a black lipstick.


----------



## greengoesmoo (May 4, 2010)

I have only worn it once, but no goth can be without one! 
TNP should be doing something other than being online right now!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 4, 2010)

True! I should be doing my Nuclear Science Case Study but I sooo cannot be bothered with it. I'll leave it till about half 10 after couger town, panic and do it lol.

TNP fancies a good night out!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 5, 2010)

Haha, true! (being at work right now)

TNP has a red handbag ...


----------



## vintageroses (May 5, 2010)

Hmm False! Maybe i should look out for one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves watching movies!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 5, 2010)

True! any WW2 Movie, Drama or Comedy and you've got my to shut up for the length of it!

TNP is super bored (N)


----------



## greengoesmoo (May 5, 2010)

I'm at work.. Of course I am bored!!! 
TNP likes fisherman's friends?


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 6, 2010)

I don't know what that is, so ... False 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is gonna watch Iron Man 2 this weekend


----------



## vintageroses (May 6, 2010)

Falseee I have to write my thesis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No fun for me till next Friday!

TNP is obsessed with Glee. I have never even watched a whole episode :S simply no time


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 6, 2010)

I adore Glee! It's just good harmless telly with good music, I've not disliked a over yet. it's sorta like feel good tv, it's great!

TNP Loves to swim


----------



## Vlcatko (May 6, 2010)

True! Swimming is the only sport I like doing because I do not get all sweaty and gross 





TNP likes to drink plain water when thirsty.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 6, 2010)

and it's the only sport that exercises every muscle in your body!

True! I love plain water, but at the moment I do adore Volvic touch of fruit lemon lime, its not like normal lemon lime water which often tastes weird but this one is lovlely!

TNP needs to make some cash fast to shop!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 7, 2010)

False, I have the money ... I just need to go shopping now!

TNP loves eating out ...


----------



## marusia (May 8, 2010)

Def true!

TNP has a huge shoe collection!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 10, 2010)

Depends on who you ask.... my boyfriend would say True, I say False.

In honor of mother's day, TNP is a mom...


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 10, 2010)

False, I'm too young!
TNP has dyed hair.


----------



## vintageroses (May 10, 2010)

Falseeee. I've never dyed my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is on a no-buy/gloss out 2010/project pan 10 now!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 10, 2010)

You're lucky! I regret messing around with hair dye but I do look must better with Black hair!
and False, I think I'm allowed a year of buy buy buy and then a project 10 pan towards the end of the year bar Christmas gifts.

TNP Loves vintage style.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (May 11, 2010)

Very truee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP plays sports.


----------



## xFlossy (May 11, 2010)

Sure do! I train in Taekwondo. Great workout and gives self defence lessons.

TNP Can't stand the taste of plain water.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 11, 2010)

That's false now. But 5 years ago I was vehement about plain water, I needed at least lemon. 

TNP wants to buy a phone with Android on it...


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 11, 2010)

False, I have a G1 now, I do love it but it's an iPhone next.

TNP Loves Smoothies


----------



## marusia (May 11, 2010)

Boy, do I ever!

TNP's makeup collection is worth over $5kUSD


----------



## kaliraksha (May 11, 2010)

False. Though it did make me think about how much it is worth and it's actually a few K's which I never stopped to think about.

TNP is planning a vacation this summer...


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 12, 2010)

True, Orlando for a month! I can't wait, actual sun! we don't get that here in england


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 12, 2010)

^ No question?

So I'll answer the previous question.

Unfournately, I won't be planning any vacation this year unless otherwise.

The Next Person has heard of 30 Seconds to Mars?


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 12, 2010)

Sorry, I forgot!

True, not a fan though, saw them live and I can't think of a non curse work to describe them, He was one arrogant man!

TNP is into metal


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_Sorry, I forgot!

True, not a fan though, saw them live and I can't think of a non curse work to describe them, He was one arrogant man!

TNP is into metal_

 
Jared Leto was nice to me but it's could be the timing too with him and he HATES when you bring his movies to him. Really can say that's arrogant.

But going back on topic: Yes I love metal!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP likes By Lauren Luke Cosmetics?


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (May 12, 2010)

False.

TNP likes BOYS!!!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 13, 2010)

True! I like one boy in particular. I'm from the same town and lauren luke and she goes to my hairdressers lol.

TNP has a weird Celebrity Crush


----------



## PinkBasset (May 15, 2010)

True. I've had, and still do have, a huge crush to Marilyn Manson over a decade, since 1996 (but it is not weird! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next person has piercing/s AND tattoo/s.


----------



## marusia (May 15, 2010)

Very true! I have one tattoo and several piercings (I don't wear the jewelry anymore.)

The next person is a chocolate fiend.


----------



## Courtney <3 (May 15, 2010)

false. well sometimes. it just depends! ahaha!

TNP has a piercing that cant be seen, but bellybutton doesnt count!


----------



## PinkBasset (May 16, 2010)

True. Well, they can be seen when I'm naked (both of my nipples are pierced) or laugh outloud (tongue piercing) but otherwise people don't know they're there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also I have piercings in my arm and if I wear a longsleeve shirt they are hidden.

The next person is anti-fur.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 16, 2010)

True. Who's pro fur anymore? it's stupid, I don't even understand fake fur, why would you want to wear a dead animal or look like you are? 

TNP doesn't like A certain YT guru


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 16, 2010)

True. Several of them, in fact. I was just tweeting about how watching tutorials is sometimes excruciating b/c you can tell they just want to hear themselves talk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves laughable, low budget horror movies.


----------



## QueenBam (May 16, 2010)

Definitely! SAW I, anyone?!? Love that shit.

TNP has a shoe/accessory addiction.


----------



## PinkBasset (May 16, 2010)

I used to have. Now it is manageable because I tend to splurge on make up hah! But oh those shoes...  

TNP has seen every season of American Idol.


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_TNP has seen every season of American Idol._

 
SO FALSE!  lol  I was pretty good about it until I moved to Japan and I never know when it comes on anymore - I've missed two or three seasons now I think lol

TNP...loves Starbucks coffee


----------



## vintageroses (May 18, 2010)

Hmmm True sorta, I drink it like 4times max a month & only really drink the fraps not really into coffee.

TNP goes shopping at least once a week to check out new stuff?


----------



## dreamer246 (May 18, 2010)

True. I do, when I'm physically well and able to do so.

TNP has a scar that she is proud of.


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 18, 2010)

True! on my arm where i had a lump cut out (but i like to tell people stories about how i got the scar and see the looks on their faces!)

TNP cannot decide what to get from to the beach


----------



## vintageroses (May 18, 2010)

False! I know what I'm getting : marine life, hipness & beach bronze! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yays took ages to decide though!

TNP loves reading magazines


----------



## kaliraksha (May 18, 2010)

True... because I can devour them in a like an hour. I am a voracious reader and can go through a book in a few hours.

TNP is planning on getting a pet in the near future...


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 18, 2010)

False, anymore and I'd live in a zoo!

TNP wants to visit a different country


----------



## vintageroses (May 18, 2010)

Trueee! I wanna go to Korea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves watching movies!


----------



## brianjenny17 (May 18, 2010)

True .. esp when its raining.

TNP puts on both socks before putting on their shoes as opposed to sock then shoe and sock then shoe.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 19, 2010)

True.

TNP prefers a Mac over a PC.


----------



## Stephy171 (May 19, 2010)

FALSE....

TNP owns an iPhone


----------



## vintageroses (May 19, 2010)

True! Love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just went shopping today!


----------



## ReveNoir (May 19, 2010)

False!

TNP watches House.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 19, 2010)

True, gaining a little interest in it recently too cuz they had lost me there for awhile. 

TNP considers themselves a health nut.


----------



## ReveNoir (May 20, 2010)

False...but I'm trying to eat and overall *be* healthier.

TNP lives in a city where there is snow six months of the year.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 20, 2010)

False. we don't get too much snow, this years the worst its been!

TNP needs new skincare products


----------



## vintageroses (May 20, 2010)

OMG TRUEE

TNP loves chocolate?


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 20, 2010)

I just got loads of samples of skincare today lol! My skins awful right now.

and True! I do but I can't eat and eat and eat chocolate, I need to limit myself or I get sick.

TNP loves Sour Gummy Sweets


----------



## marusia (May 20, 2010)

True, I love just about anything sour and sweet. I've been munching on 100% cacao today.

TNP loves to read.


----------



## jess126xo (May 20, 2010)

So true love love love reading haaha

TNP loves to eat out on weekends


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 20, 2010)

True. I love to eat out anytime though! I love it.

TNP needs a new laptop


----------



## ReveNoir (May 20, 2010)

True!  But I have a desktop computer that works fine...so I only "need" (want) a new laptop.

TNP is more a numbers person than an artsy person.


----------



## CandeeNova (May 31, 2010)

True!

The next person is doing laundry


----------



## riotlove (May 31, 2010)

false but i will be in a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the next person is going to the beach


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 31, 2010)

False, I live in England so I bloody wish!

TNP would love to live in another country


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jun 2, 2010)

TRUE!
the next person wishes it will rain today


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 2, 2010)

False, it's 19c today! in England! no rain for me.

TNP has used Bobbi Brown Concealer?


----------



## monter (Jun 4, 2010)

False! The only concealer I've ever used is MAC Studio Finish. I'm not a huge fan of it though, so maybe I WILL try BB? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is a 'cat person,' not a 'dog person.'


----------



## riotlove (Jun 4, 2010)

false. love my poochies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp has a silver car


----------



## liibyz (Jun 5, 2010)

False, no car atm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just went to MAC.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 5, 2010)

False... Been a little while now. Especially since I've been to a freestanding store.

TNP has more than one full 15 pan pallet


----------



## dreamscapemess (Jun 6, 2010)

False. I wish! Working on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is still with their high school sweetheart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I am!!)


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 6, 2010)

False. Been really missing him though.. We're still sorta friends.

TNP loves fruit.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 6, 2010)

True, but I'd rather drink juice than eat fruit for some reason.

TNP has has a puppy or kitten


----------



## riotlove (Jun 6, 2010)

hmm i still call them puppies. but meet Pepper(1yr), Terror(3yr), and Riot(5yr) respectively














tnp likes laying in the sun


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 6, 2010)

True, although I never seem to actually do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has long nails.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jun 6, 2010)

true =D

TNP likes Britney Spears


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 7, 2010)

True! Not even ashamed... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a job they love.. (b/c I wish I could find one!)


----------



## riotlove (Jun 7, 2010)

false. in NEED of a job at all.

tnp likes veggies(haha lame i know but the ones i just ate were so nummy)


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 7, 2010)

True, I like most veggies!

TNP loves orange juice


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 7, 2010)

True! Not my fav juice but i like it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going on a vacation?


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 7, 2010)

False.....
I wish!!!!!!!!  I so need one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP has at least 50 lipglosses


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh nooo so guiltyyy! Trying to finish up everything i have noww! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hahas

TNP is digging coral colours at the moment!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 7, 2010)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!  in fact, I just painted my nails a coral like color yesterday. LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's Modern Girl by OPI. Gotta find another one because I'm running out.


TNP  is digging nude shadows


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2browneyes* 

 
_YES!!!!!!!!!!!!  in fact, I just painted my nails a coral like color yesterday. LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's Modern Girl by OPI. Gotta find another one because I'm running out.


TNP  is digging nude shadows_

 
Like as in neutrals? if so yeah! I'm currently just doing naked pigment and NARS Fez everyday!


TNP has a make-up 'crime' they cannot stand! (name and shame it!)


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Jun 8, 2010)

TRUE, my make-up crime that I cannot stand is under blended or not at all blended blush! ugh..
anyways
TNP is excited to see more promo pics or any pics for that matter of the MAC Disney Villians collection...


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 11, 2010)

True.

TNP loves eating scrambled eggs.


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 11, 2010)

True. love to put cinnamon and sweetener on them, and have apple boats with it.

TNP just had a dream come true


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Jun 11, 2010)

TRUE! I finally found the love of my life. 

TNP look great in purple eye colors.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 11, 2010)

Very true!   Hope that doesn't sound vain....I just really like the way purple shadows n liners look on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is planning a trip to the movie theater this weekend.


----------



## katred (Jun 11, 2010)

False. Movies are always a weekday thing for me for some reason.

TNP is having a better year in 2010 than in 2009.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 11, 2010)

Definitely. Wow, definitely.

TNP is obsessed with nail polish (b/c I recently am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## spunky (Jun 11, 2010)

True! and it's a recent thing too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has big plans this weekend.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jun 11, 2010)

True.  Completey overdosing on polishes!  How am I going to use them all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves the color pink


----------



## riotlove (Jun 11, 2010)

true

tnp has seen marmaduke


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 11, 2010)

False.

TNP's favorite flowers are lilies.


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jun 11, 2010)

false. honestly, i don't think i even have a favorite flower.

tnp likes lady gaga


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 12, 2010)

True.

TNP wants a new hair style


----------



## riotlove (Jun 12, 2010)

very true. i need to dye my roots and go lighter red for the summer.

tnp has broken a bone


----------



## spunky (Jun 12, 2010)

false! 

TNP loves wearing red lipstick


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 12, 2010)

True, I used too all the time but I've not in ages now!

TNP loves coffee


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 12, 2010)

Soo true. 

TNP has never had a massage.


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 12, 2010)

False. Had a chocolate one not long ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and one of my boyfriend this morning 

TNP is wearing striped socks


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 12, 2010)

False.

TNP doesn't like sqaured off nails.


----------



## riotlove (Jun 12, 2010)

false, i hate rounded.

tnp has had blue or green hair before


----------



## spunky (Jun 12, 2010)

true - i've had a variety of hair colours but i normally just stick to black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to see their favourite artist live soon.


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 14, 2010)

False.

TNP has nude-colored polish on his/her nails right now.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 14, 2010)

False, not a fan of nude nails myself.

TNP has still not found her HG foundation


----------



## Junkie (Jun 14, 2010)

True - its coming along though, MUFE MAT Velvet has been the best so far, but still not HG.

TNP loves reality TV.


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 14, 2010)

False. 

I like very few of them. I like the Amazing Race.
And I must admit to watching ANTM and Project Runway, although I usually do something else at the same time, and just pay attention during the creative bit (can't stand the drama bitching stuff!!!)
HATE Big Brother with a passion.

TNP has pushed them self today to do something they find difficult


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 14, 2010)

True.   I have lots of paperwork to finish on my desk. I will get the majority of it done...hopefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






TNP is contemplating a new hair color.


----------



## spunky (Jun 14, 2010)

false. i've dyed my hair so much over the past 18 months that i'm scared to change from black for a while incase it falls out!

TNP is going somewhere nice for their summer holidays


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_*false. i've dyed my hair so much over the past 18 months that i'm scared to change from black for a while incase it falls out!*

TNP is going somewhere nice for their summer holidays_

 

Oh I know that feeling! I was stupid and bleached my long dark hair to white blonde so it was so weak and I had to get it cut really short =( I'm also worried about changing from black, but I do fancy a change...


and True! Orlando in 16 days!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for a month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP loves scented candles


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 14, 2010)

True and false.

I like them, but certain ones I'll have an allergic reaction to

TNP loves sushi


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 14, 2010)

False. Don't hate it; don't love it.

TNP likes Nicki Minaj


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 15, 2010)

False, no clue who that is lol!

TNP Lives in Europe


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 15, 2010)

False - I live in Asia.

TNP enjoys meeting new people.


----------



## riotlove (Jun 15, 2010)

true/false i'm weird about it and always feel inadequate so it's awkward  for me but i wish i had more/new friends!

tnp has or has had an "exotic" animal(something other than cat/dog)


----------



## spunky (Jun 15, 2010)

false, but my best friend has a cornsnake that i love to pieces!

TNP is considering a change of career.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 15, 2010)

Snakes are my absolute biggest fear...can't look at pictures of them without being scared.

True! I need to get one...no point applying when I'm going away for a mouth though so nobody wants me right now! 

TNP has a phobia of some kind


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 15, 2010)

True... wasps, and getting my head under water... total panic fest!!!

Wish I could get over the water thing, cause I do like swimming, and dream of being able to dive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP like walking barefoot


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 16, 2010)

True!

TNP likes True Blood.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 16, 2010)

True, I only ever got to watch the first 8 episodes then I kept forgetting it and couldn't get back into it but I'm going to just buy the box sets and get back into it.

TNP hates flies!


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 16, 2010)

True, I don't like insects in general.

TNP's fave pasta is spaghetti.


----------



## spunky (Jun 18, 2010)

False - my favourite is penne. i like lots of sauce with my pasta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is going to get a spectacular haul in july


----------



## Junkie (Jun 21, 2010)

I little bit...if it comes in the mail by then haha.

TNP loves accessories (ie. Jewelery, hats, belt, & shoes) more than clothing!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 21, 2010)

YES!!!!!!!!!!  Accessories can make an old outfit look brand spankin' new!!!!

TNP likes to sew...


----------



## Lady_Danger (Jun 21, 2010)

True! I love customising clothes haha, I don't know where I'd be without my sewing machine, but I can hand sew too. 

TNP is going on holiday/vacation at some point this summer


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 22, 2010)

True! 15 days today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Florida for a month!

TNP is a morning person


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 22, 2010)

False! Notice this is posting at like 2am my time!--I'll wake up about noon tomorrow.

TNP is a night person.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 22, 2010)

Hah VERY true! I work nights (11pm-7am)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just bought something they regret.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 22, 2010)

False for now... all though I am starting to wonder if the face mask I bought from lush is actually doing anything!

TNP loves pasta


----------



## Lady_Danger (Jun 22, 2010)

True! I love pasta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has done some form of exercise today


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 23, 2010)

False.. Unless walking to the store counts lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Been my day off, so I've spent it grooming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no more hair on my legs!!

TNP has a random allergy (i'm allergic to bananas for some very random reason)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 23, 2010)

false.

tnp likes justin bieber.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 24, 2010)

Ew. lol

TNP loves thrift-shopping for clothing and accessories.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 24, 2010)

Absolutely!!!!!!!!!!!  It's kinda difficult to find quality items at good prices nowadays in regular retail stores so I definitely LOVE to shop in second-hand stores!!!!!!!!!


TNP is just eating breakfast.


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 24, 2010)

Falseee, its 11pm in aus! so no breakies for me now! hahas

TNP loves to read!


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 24, 2010)

True!!! Total bookworm

TNP is planning to move


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 24, 2010)

Very true!  I love a good read. PM me with any good suggestions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP is wearing bright eyeshadow today.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 24, 2010)

Guess I should answer the question before my post....didn't know we were answering @ the same time LOL

False, I am not planning a move any time soon.


TNP is wearing bright eyeshadow today


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 24, 2010)

Falseee! I'm in the midst of moving & relocating so really busy. Today was crazy packing day so no makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has painted finger nails now!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 24, 2010)

False...just took off OPI Modern Girl.


TNP is at work right now


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2browneyes* 

 
_False...just took off OPI Modern Girl.


TNP is at work right now_

 
true! i am at work... although not really working! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is going to see toy story 3 at the movies


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd really like to go. My mom just said last night that she would like to see it, so maybe I'll treat her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TNP answers phones @ work.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 25, 2010)

Technically...I guess I do - If I get to it first, but its not my job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves pigments more the pressed eyeshadow.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 25, 2010)

False, I'm a messy pup! I do love the ones I have but I'd never press them, I like things to stay with me the way I got them, I know, it's weird.

TNP doesn't get the Mineral Make-up Craze!


----------



## riotlove (Jun 25, 2010)

TRUE! i hate it! it just won't work for me.

tnp is wearing lipgloss


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *riotlove* 

 
_TRUE! i hate it! it just won't work for me.

tnp is wearing lipgloss_

 
False, just chapstick today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to watch The Expendables


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 25, 2010)

False... I don't think I'm into it.

TNP has been to the doctor's recently.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 25, 2010)

False. I need to make an appointment though.

TNP is planning a trip to the mall this weekend.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 25, 2010)

True, Metro Centre for me tomorrow, going to get my end of exam treats!


The next person thinks MAC are mean with all these collections! how will we afford them?


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 25, 2010)

True!  I have so many things to do in my home- painting, new flooring, etc. How can I do all that and still afford my MAC fix?  LOL


TNP is listening to music right now.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 26, 2010)

True (Lady Gaga)

TNP considers herself (hisself?) short..


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 27, 2010)

false. I think I'm tall, most people tell me I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP drinks coffee


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 27, 2010)

I sure do. Almost every day during the week. Weekends I usually don't have any.

TNP has neices and nephews.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 27, 2010)

False, I'm the oldest at 18, and if my 15 year old brother makes me and auntie anytime soon I'll be kinda worried!

TNP hates football (not American football)


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 29, 2010)

True. I find it horribly boring.... takes too long, and too little happens. 

TNP likes thunder


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 29, 2010)

Kinda true. It's very interesting, thunder.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP doesn't have their nails painted.


----------



## riotlove (Jun 29, 2010)

true kinda. when i get nervous i peel em so they're all picked and peeled at.

tnp had a headache


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 29, 2010)

False, Migraine actually, slept in because it was so bad last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate migraines.

TNP loves looking at stash pictures.


----------



## riotlove (Jun 29, 2010)

i won't answer cuz i just did but yeah me too! if you've got any tricks to get rid of it plmk!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 1, 2010)

True, it usually makes me realize I should buy more =)

TNP has big plans this weekend...


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 1, 2010)

False! Just work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is hosting their own 4th of July party!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jul 2, 2010)

False, UK girl here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has had Gel Nails before


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 2, 2010)

False.

TNP  likes to wear hoop earrings


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jul 2, 2010)

False, Rose studs are it for me atm, I have a ring in my cartilage if that counts?

TNP is single


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 2, 2010)

True!  8 yrs and counting!

TNP had their 5 servings of fruits and veggies for the day already


----------



## Bjarka (Jul 2, 2010)

False. Only on 3-4 I think (hard to calculate on salad lol)\

TNP has a drivers license


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 2, 2010)

True

TNP loves board games.


----------



## riotlove (Jul 2, 2010)

true oh so true!

tnp is totally stoked for the weekend


----------



## haleylovesMAC (Jul 3, 2010)

Always true!!

TNP has MSF on right now.


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jul 3, 2010)

False! I have no mu on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has bought lipstick this week.


----------



## dreamlove (Jul 3, 2010)

False

TNP is viewing this site from their phone


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jul 3, 2010)

False, mines been dead for like 10 days or so now! 

TNP bought/is going to buy Stereo Rose


----------



## spunky (Jul 3, 2010)

false - i know, i know - it's just not my colour!

TNP is having a lazy weekend.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jul 3, 2010)

I didn't think it was mine either but I love it!

and true-ish, I've got things to do but it's all just making sure I've got everything for my holiday 

TNP loves Ben & Jerry's


----------



## riotlove (Jul 3, 2010)

false! i'm so picky about ice cream.

tnp has set off a firework before


----------



## Bjarka (Jul 3, 2010)

True.. is a bit scary the first time lol

TNP is considering a new hairdo


----------



## spunky (Jul 4, 2010)

true-ish. once my hair grows a little, i'm getting my fringe cut back in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to watch the world cup final.


----------



## dreamer246 (Jul 4, 2010)

False.

TNP is feeling depressed.


----------



## riotlove (Jul 4, 2010)

all too true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp is gonna have a drink tonight


----------



## spunky (Jul 4, 2010)

false. i freakin' wish i was though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has started christmas shopping.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jul 4, 2010)

False for suree!

TNP is sick of all the sport on the telly!


----------



## spunky (Jul 4, 2010)

seriously?! it's july! you're either super organised or insane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




false. it doesn't bother me at all, but big brother really nips my brain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GET LOST! why does it have to take over E4 too? i want to watch shows, not random folk sleeping! /rant.

TNP likes chinese food.


----------



## Bjarka (Jul 4, 2010)

Love it 

(btw hate both BB and sports lol)

TNP finds changing bed sheets a horrible job to do


----------



## riotlove (Jul 4, 2010)

true beyond belief and imight have to today.

tnp wants a pick me up


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 4, 2010)

False--actually feeling pretty ok right now, despite running around all day in the heat!

TNP has gone shopping sometime this weekend.


----------



## Bjarka (Jul 5, 2010)

False.. Been working

TNP likes fresh peas


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jul 5, 2010)

True.

TNP has dark hair


----------



## Bjarka (Jul 5, 2010)

true and false.. I'm in between at the mo. Been dark brown, but has gotten highlights, and is getting more done week... trying to get back close to my natural blond color.

TNP feels like having a BBQ


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 5, 2010)

True. But I left my grill @ my mother's house when I moved so....no BBQ 4 me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just finished an intense workout.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2010)

False. It's just too damn hot out.

TNP attempted to get a Stereo Rose.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 7, 2010)

Uh...idk how to answer  LOL    I looked at it and looked at it and looked some more....finally it was sold out. So, technically, I didn't attempt to get one I guess. But I do plan on checking it out at the local MAC store tomorrow.


TNP is sweating thru 100 degree weather.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2010)

True. OR at least I WILL be in 2 hours when I get out of work. D:

TNP is having spaghetti for supper.


----------



## Bjarka (Jul 7, 2010)

False... had burger on toast... not in the mood to cook today.

TNP likes mint ice cream


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 7, 2010)

LOVE IT!

TNP is going to see or has seen Eclipse!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, with the boyf.

TNP has a favorite summer look


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2010)

Semi true. I definitely make use of my bronzey colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has been to a concert in the past 3 months.


----------



## spunky (Jul 9, 2010)

true. i went to see Deathstars a couple weeks ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has an unusual piercing.


----------



## riotlove (Jul 9, 2010)

true-ish? ppl think my medusa is unusual.

tnp spent way too much money today


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 10, 2010)

True, it wasn't much, but I felt like it was too much for what I got (lunch at a quasi decent tex mex place)

TNP is considering a career change...


----------



## spunky (Jul 10, 2010)

TRUE!!!!! i've been at my new job 2 weeks and i hate it so much! 

TNP has met her [or his!] hero.


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 10, 2010)

Definitely false!

The next person has stole something before


----------



## Becksabec (Jul 11, 2010)

False

TNP stayed up really late last night


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 11, 2010)

True, at least for me (3am)

TNP has already put on their makeup for today (if you're going to be wearing any)


----------



## Bjarka (Jul 11, 2010)

True, since I've been to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP is relaxing tonight


----------



## Tatyiona (Jul 11, 2010)

False, it's my last day on vacation I'm going hard tonight.

TNP buys makeup before she pays bills


----------



## riotlove (Jul 11, 2010)

true. sooo bad.

tnp wants to go out and do something


----------



## Bjarka (Jul 11, 2010)

desperately... jsut no place to go where I live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is loving glitter atm


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 11, 2010)

Really only glitter nail polish.

TNP has to get up early tomorrow.


----------



## riotlove (Jul 11, 2010)

ugh unfortunately true

tnp has a swimming pool in their back yard


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 11, 2010)

unfortunately not true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP just bought new clothes.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 11, 2010)

False, but I did just buy new makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has already made their lunch for work tomorrow.


----------



## Bjarka (Jul 13, 2010)

False, my day of today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP wants to go dancing


----------



## Eleni mag (Jul 17, 2010)

False

TNP has a pretty controlling mother-in-law


----------



## riotlove (Jul 17, 2010)

she's not just controlling but effing crazy and a drugged up alcoholic. 

tnp hates driving.


----------



## Junkie (Jul 17, 2010)

UGh! True! I don't even have my licence...it frikken expired 4 years ago! lol

TNP wants to do something drastic to her hair!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 17, 2010)

So true!  I have been growing it and it's getting long so all I keep doing is putting it up to get it out of the way!

TNP feels like taking a nap!


----------



## spunky (Jul 18, 2010)

false! i've just woken up from one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP was in a bar last night.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 18, 2010)

False

TNP loves McDonald's breakfast


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 19, 2010)

True, but just the Egg McMuffins without the bacon. Yum.

TNP Doesn't want to be at work today.


----------



## riotlove (Jul 19, 2010)

true! the alarm went off and i tried to convince myself it wasn't monday. ugh.

tnp is having rough times w/ their SO


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 19, 2010)

False, thank goodness. Things couldn't be better right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has a vacation coming up


----------



## Bjarka (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorta... Going home to Denmark late August.

TNP needs a new handbag


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes! Very much so. I'm use to getting a summer bag, but nothing has _called_ to me this summer yet.

TNP is boycotting something... anything...


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 20, 2010)

Not at the moment, no. 

TNP likes to play videogames.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 20, 2010)

Kinda true. I used to be really into videogames. Now, my son has a Wii and I've only played once...it's been in the house for months!


TNP like Stevie Wonder


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 20, 2010)

False.

TNP usually skips breakfast.


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 20, 2010)

Falseee! I eat breakies almost everyday before going to uni! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is dying to go on a holiday!


----------



## spunky (Jul 21, 2010)

true! but i'm going nowhere till january 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is planning on attending IMATS this year.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 21, 2010)

Unfortunately false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs/wants a new vehicle


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 22, 2010)

False.  I'm not a huge fan of neon colors :/

TNP prefers loose tea over tea bags


----------



## spunky (Jul 22, 2010)

false. unless tetley start making extra strong loose tea!

TNP likes satin finish lipstick.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 23, 2010)

T, I do like it... but I still prefer matte. 

TNP is a total chocoholic...


----------



## riotlove (Jul 23, 2010)

falseeeee i hate it most of the time

tnp has a child(be it furry or hooman)


----------



## spunky (Jul 23, 2010)

true! she's a wee furry puppy called rocky.

TNP is going to a family reunion soon.


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG trueeee! Leaving the country soon!going back for good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is craving for something sweet now!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 23, 2010)

False--I love my salt.

TNP has an iPod Touch


----------



## spunky (Jul 23, 2010)

false - i've got a nokia 6303 illuvial and 16g pink mini ipod. everything is pink with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to party this weekend


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 23, 2010)

False...no party for me.

TNP needs a snack immediately.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 23, 2010)

TRUE. Or rather I'm going to eat lunch soon. Like maybe right when I get done making this post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes listening to music in languages they don't understand.


----------



## spunky (Jul 23, 2010)

true. if it's good music, who cares what language it's in!

TNP wants to paint their nails a different colour.


----------



## riotlove (Jul 23, 2010)

true kinda i need to paint them they're nakie.

tnp just made a big mistake in their life


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 23, 2010)

False. No big mistakes for me recently.

TNP is wearing some sort of pink makeup today (shadow, lippy, anything)


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jul 23, 2010)

True, cheeks & lips

TNP loves watching the rain out of their window


----------



## spunky (Jul 23, 2010)

true - especially when i'm all cosy inside!

TNP is reading a really good book.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 23, 2010)

True -- Invisible Man.

TNP is at work.


----------



## HeatherNicole (Jul 25, 2010)

I work from home, so yes, true!
TNP is a Virgo


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 25, 2010)

False. I'm a Sagittarius!

TNP is a giraffe lover.


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 25, 2010)

Omg truee! love stuffed toys giraffes esp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP just went hauling on makeup, clothes or acces!


----------



## spunky (Jul 25, 2010)

true-ish. last week i had to buy lash glue, hair dye, hairspray, razorblades, new tweezers, a tail comb aaaaand a partridge in a pear tree. don't think that comes under any of those categories though!

TNP has to go to the post office this week.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 25, 2010)

False, thankfully, I hate going to the po.

TNP lives near an ocean.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jul 25, 2010)

True i live a few blocks from the ocean
TNP is a vegetarian


----------



## PinkBasset (Jul 25, 2010)

True - I'm vegan so I don't wear or eat animals or animal by-products. 

TNP doesn't want to have a baby ever.


----------



## riotlove (Jul 25, 2010)

extremely false.

tnp is starting a new relationship whether it be platonic or romantic


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm making lots of new relationships right now. So, True!

TNP prefers coke over pepsi...


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 26, 2010)

False....

TNP has checked the MAC website for the Dare to Wear Collection at least twice already today  LOL


----------



## spunky (Jul 27, 2010)

false, i live in the UK so it's another week before it'll be online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is cooking something from scratch for dinner tonight


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 27, 2010)

False!

TNP is listening to music right now.


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 27, 2010)

False!

TNP did something fun or exciting today!


----------



## Bjarka (Jul 28, 2010)

been playing with a 2 years old, so sorta true lol

TNP loves the smell of laundry as you're putting it out on the line


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 28, 2010)

True, only instead of putting it on the line, I'm throwing it into the dryer. I've always liked the thought of clothes hanging outside in the breeze though.

TNP is having financial issues of some kind (big or small)..


----------



## spunky (Jul 28, 2010)

true - admittedly it's a tiny problem. dare to wear/digipops or a new tattoo. can't afford both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has a signature scent


----------



## riotlove (Jul 28, 2010)

go for makeup, the tattoo can always come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




false i can't ever stick with something.

tnp hopes to do a lot today but is feelin lazy


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 28, 2010)

False. I don't want to do anything today, but I'm not feeling lazy--just uninspired. And there isn't anything I really have to do.

TNP likes the band Garbage

Edited to add that I agree with RiotLove, go for the makeup!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm going to say false, only because I've never heard of that band 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP Just got a new makeup storage solution recently, like I did!


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Jul 29, 2010)

ha ha, yes I actually did! A couple sets of 5-drawer systems, with smaller comartments within each drawer. YAY, I love organizing my makeup, thats about the only thing.

TNP is in LOVE!


----------



## deloreslovesmac (Jul 30, 2010)

false...just split up..but loving being single
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is loves drinking wine


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorta true. I do like wine, not crazy crazy about it though.

TNP has already gotten their Dare to Wear goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (And if you did--what did you get?)


----------



## spunky (Jul 30, 2010)

false. it's not out here yet [bring on thursday!] but i'm getting the 6 LE shadows.

TNP has a new favourite tv show.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorta true... I've been watching Oz which is long off the air but I LOVE it.

TNP has never been out of the country they live in.


----------



## spunky (Jul 30, 2010)

false! i love travelling! i'm going to finland in march and i'm superduper excited!

TNP wants to redecorate.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 30, 2010)

Of course... now I just need a place TO redecorate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is saving for their Most-wanted MAC item.


----------



## n_c (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_Of course... now I just need a place TO redecorate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is saving for their Most-wanted MAC item._

 
False. I have been on a no-buy for new MAC items for 7 months!

TNP wants the new UD Naked palette?


----------



## beautywithbre (Jul 30, 2010)

False!

The next person is left handed


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 30, 2010)

False

TNP hasn't seen Inception.


----------



## riotlove (Jul 30, 2010)

true i haven't. and honestly i'm frustrated at my boyfriend for wanting to ditch the movie i've been wanting to see forever because of it. therefore:

tnp has seen grown ups


----------



## kayteex023 (Aug 1, 2010)

.


----------



## Bjarka (Aug 1, 2010)

false. Only got nail stuff in reach atm. just been taking of my varnish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP can roll their tongue


----------



## m_3 (Aug 1, 2010)

True, one of my very many talents (read that with sarcasm)

TNP Is a brunette.


----------



## kayteex023 (Aug 1, 2010)

.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 1, 2010)

False. I iz 5' 6" 

TNP is craving something sweet at the moment.


----------



## m_3 (Aug 2, 2010)

False, just ate breakfast.

TNP has hauled in the past week


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 2, 2010)

True... Big CCO Haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP NEEDS their morning coffee to function.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 2, 2010)

False. Although I do like those Green Dunkin Donuts coolatas... Mmm

TNP is facing employment trouble.


----------



## riotlove (Aug 2, 2010)

true. and now eviction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp doesn't get along with their SO's friends


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 2, 2010)

Semi-true. I don't like many of them but we've never had any arguments or anything.

TNP is feeling like they ate too much.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 2, 2010)

False. I feel sated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is bored at work.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 2, 2010)

SO TRUE.

TNP is wearing neutrals today. Makeup-wise.


----------



## Bjarka (Aug 2, 2010)

Not wearing anything... Been at home all day cleaning and Baking.

TNP prefers pants to skirts


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 2, 2010)

False, prefer skirts.

TNP is starting a diet in the next week.


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 3, 2010)

True! hahas just got back from overseas & just packed my room for 12 hours yesterday!

TNP wants to go for a swim now!


----------



## PinkBasset (Aug 3, 2010)

True, I love swimming! It's been so hot summer here so the lakes and the sea have nice warm water to swim in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP paints her nails different colour every day.


----------



## beautywithbre (Aug 3, 2010)

False.

TNP had pasta for lunch


----------



## Bjarka (Aug 4, 2010)

false tuna and salad

TNP likes to bake


----------



## spunky (Aug 5, 2010)

trueeee! love it!

TNP wants to get a new pet.


----------



## m_3 (Aug 5, 2010)

False, I'm not a big animal person.

TNP has a pair of purple heels.


----------



## Bjarka (Aug 5, 2010)

true... got my purple heels as a present of my sister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes onion in bread


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 5, 2010)

True!  I do like onion in bread and the thought is making me hungry.

TNP owns a MAC superglass gloss!


----------



## m_3 (Aug 5, 2010)

No. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went to MAC yesterday to see if they had any in the store because I saw their were online and the SA said no. I love dazzleglasses and I'm mad I missed out on this collection.

TNP has listened to their favorite song today.


----------



## spunky (Aug 6, 2010)

false - i've been too busy working in the family hotel, but i will on the bus back to glasgow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a new favourite nail polish.


----------



## Bjarka (Aug 6, 2010)

true Meet me on the star ferry by OPI (just got it about 2 weeks ago)

TNP likes potatoes


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 6, 2010)

Here you go talking about food again!  Making me hungry!  Yes, I love potatoes - especially mashed.  The ultimate comfort food!

TNP bought a Dare to Wear gloss.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 6, 2010)

True. Dare to Dare and Gimme That.

TNP has had a bad interaction with poison ivy.


----------



## spunky (Aug 6, 2010)

false. stinging nettles though... ouch!

TNP has a date this weekend


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 6, 2010)

False. The boy is broke and I'm saving money. We will hang out and watch Oz though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's kinda date-ish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP's bra and undies do not match today.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 6, 2010)

True.  I don't match (I just looked down my shirt -could not remember what bra I put on!) Blue undies and tan bra.  Fashion police will be coming after me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP likes wine.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 6, 2010)

True. Really the only alcohol I drink anymore..

TNP considers themselves to be very shy.


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 6, 2010)

Very false! 

TNP is ready for a nap.


----------



## m_3 (Aug 6, 2010)

No but I am quite tired, not tired enough for a nap.

The person above me has been out the country before.


----------



## Luiza_T (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess you meant the next person.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True. I was born and raised in Brazil, moved to the US in 2007 and since 2008 I am in Canada.

TNP is allergic to cats.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 9, 2010)

False.  I have three of the buggers!

TNP has artificial/gel/arcylic nails.


----------



## spunky (Aug 9, 2010)

false. i need to get my acrylics done before i go to college!

TNP has a new fitness regime.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Aug 9, 2010)

True! 3hr diet and long walks (I also need my acrylics doing, just a fill in though!)


TNP loves pasta


----------



## spunky (Aug 10, 2010)

TRUUUUEEEE!! i live on the stuff, which is probably why i've just joined a gym and started running. ha!

TNP is going back to school soon.


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 10, 2010)

False. But my son will b back to school soon and I can't wait!  LOL

TNP eats oatmeal for breakfast.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 10, 2010)

Sometimes I do at work - the instant kind.  My favorite is Brown Sugar!  But mostly I eat fruit and yogurt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is not happy in their job.


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 10, 2010)

Sooooo true.  Thank the lord I only have till next tuesday because I'm going to school!  

TNP has a pair of TOMS shoes.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Aug 10, 2010)

False

TNP has children


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 10, 2010)

Falseee! Thankfully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has been having a bad day.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 10, 2010)

Thankfully no!  And getting a pedi after work so I'm counting down the hours!

TNP has an office or home plant that they've actually named!


----------



## spunky (Aug 10, 2010)

false. i can't grow plants to save myself! naming them would be cruel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TNP has a song stuck in their head


----------



## summer516 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello all,

Yes, the song stuck in my head is eminem featuring rhianna, the way you lie (mainly rhianna's part)

TNP wants to go purchase makeup this week...


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 11, 2010)

True.  I do WANT TO purchase makeup this week but don't believe I will.  Waiting for the Cyndi gloss to come out so that will be next for me.

TNP has a cat(s) that they sleep with


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Aug 11, 2010)

False, me and cats don't get along, they try claw me to death! Dogs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TNP is a dog person


----------



## riotlove (Aug 11, 2010)

true. but big dogs are hard to find houses with and it's breaking my heart right now.

tnp is moving soon


----------



## m_3 (Aug 11, 2010)

Nope staying where I am for at least another 2 years.

TNP just came back from work


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 11, 2010)

False...I am still stuck here at work, but as you can see, not working TOO hard!

TNP owns a sewing machine.


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 11, 2010)

True!  In fact, I just wore a skirt i made myself last night.

TNP bought some type of cosmetics today.


----------



## Bjarka (Aug 12, 2010)

False... just got out of bed, and I'm only going to work today.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP needs a new wardrobe for their clothes.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_Here you go talking about food again! Making me hungry! Yes, I love potatoes - especially mashed. The ultimate comfort food!

TNP bought a Dare to Wear gloss._

 
I work in a hotel bar, and I'm around sooo much food, it's hard not to have it on my mind lol (really need to go on a diet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## spunky (Aug 12, 2010)

true. i could do with a new wardrobe, but i could also do with chucking some old stuff out!

TNP enjoys stand up comedy


----------



## tamarindi (Aug 13, 2010)

TRUE I love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stand up comedy!

TNP is a redhead


----------



## spunky (Aug 13, 2010)

false! i'm a natural brunette and bottle black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has a bad habit


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 17, 2010)

True.  One bad habit I have is constantly throwing out trash.  I waste so many bags.  It makes my husband crazy.

TNP owned/owns a beta fish.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 17, 2010)

False. Goldfish only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves going barefoot.


----------



## jujubot (Aug 29, 2010)

True!  I love going barefoot.  Love the feeling of grass or sand between my toes =)

TNP loves reality tv shows.


----------



## spunky (Aug 29, 2010)

true-ish. i like some, but most annoy me.

TNP is looking forward to autumn.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 29, 2010)

Also true-ish... Autumn is so pretty but I'm not looking forward to the cold days to come.

TNP slept in today.


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 29, 2010)

False, I got up and went kayaking!!

TNP ate something tasty today.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 30, 2010)

False, I haven't eaten anything yet today.

TNP is looking to change their skincare routine.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 1, 2010)

False.  I am satisfied with my skincare routine.

TNP has sprained an ankle.  ( I ask this cause I just did it Monday night. OUCH!)


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Sep 1, 2010)

False, but I have snapped my wrist and my arm atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 brittle bones


TNP is married


----------



## everglot (Sep 2, 2010)

false and i don't plan to be any time soon haha

tnp loves road trips.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 2, 2010)

True!  Especially when I'm with my husband!

TNP likes shrimp.


----------



## jujubot (Sep 3, 2010)

True!  I ate some popcorn shrimp last night! Yum =)

TNP loves Hello Kitty.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, not like crazy love but I like Hello Kitty.

TNP has a crush on someone right now.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Yeah, not like crazy love but I like Hello Kitty.

TNP has a crush on someone right now._

 
True, me and my boyfriend are having a weird phase, I'm just like a little girl with a crush atm its quite embarrassed lol!


TNP goes out to buy one thing, comes home with 10 and without what she went out to buy!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 4, 2010)

False.  I come home with what I intended to buy + more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just about ALL the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP will be getting She Who Dares E/S from the VV collection!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 4, 2010)

False.

TNP keeps a garden or houseplants.


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 6, 2010)

False. All plants die with me.

TNP never eats at McDonald's.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 6, 2010)

False, but it does not happen very often.....

TNP likes to cook...


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 7, 2010)

True, I love to cook... if I could handle the possible sexual harassment and tough work of the kitchen I could see myself doing it professionally. 

TNP is ready for some cooler weather...


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Sep 7, 2010)

True, although in england the summer feels to have ended ages ago now!

TNP loves TGI Friday's


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 7, 2010)

False - don't love it - but it's decent.  I liked the Jack Daniels meals.  Also the pot stickers!

TNP bought India Blue MAC nail polish.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 7, 2010)

False, TNP did not get the India Blue MAC polish, but is watching her CCO like a hawk for that to come in.

TNP is a coffee fiend, especially for Starbucks.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Sep 7, 2010)

True!! I had a Venti Vanilla Late and an Slow Roasted Tomato and Mozzarella Panini today actually! (And it was goood!)

TNP loves nail polish colours like Chanel's paradoxal and Opi for Sephora's Metro Chic


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 8, 2010)

i barely even wear nail polish but its a pretty color so TRUE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnp wants to be famous.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 9, 2010)

so FALSE.  I am happy keeping a low profile!

TNP likes candles.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 9, 2010)

True, I do...for the mood lighting, but I hate covering up smells and that you are almost literally just burning money... especially the candles that actually smell good are always costly.

TNP is going shopping sometime this week...


----------



## Bjarka (Sep 9, 2010)

False in the sense the week is soon over, and that I'm working all weekend, but will be going at some point after the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is going to the cinema this weekend


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 12, 2010)

False, but I went to cinema earlier this week, I saw Enter The Void.

TNP has red nailpolish on right now.


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 12, 2010)

False.  I have purple on right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







TNP has a paper due tomorrow


----------



## Bjarka (Sep 13, 2010)

False! Not in school anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP is feeling cold


----------



## 2browneyes (Sep 13, 2010)

False....I'm loving the fall-like temperatures we're having right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP bought a new dress this weekend.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 17, 2010)

False, but I am refashioning a dress I bought almost a yr ago for $5... it's too long and big... but I love the material so I'm shortening it and adding flirty purple lace to the bottom. I blame my inspiration on this blog, which I love New Dress A Day | 365 Days. 365 New Outfits. 365 Dollars.

TNP has their Halloween costume all figured out...


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 17, 2010)

False.  But I need to start thinking about that.  It's fun to dress up and give candy out!  My husband has an ape suit (REALLY cool) but it's SO damn hot!

TNP likes turquoise.


----------



## spunky (Sep 22, 2010)

true! love it!

TNP is planning a vacation soon


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 22, 2010)

True!!  Hubby and I are going to CA next month and we have never been there - we are SO excited!!!!

TNP wants to change their hair color.


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 22, 2010)

True, but I only want to get a few highlights, not a whole color change.

TNP has read a book by Thomas Cahill.


----------



## Bjarka (Sep 23, 2010)

False (or at least not that I know of)

TNP prefers a bath to a shower


----------



## spunky (Sep 25, 2010)

true! i love baths, but normally i only have time for a shower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has started christmas shopping


----------



## LoraBrook (Oct 6, 2010)

False, SO false! I'm like a guy, out there shopping on Christmas Eve! 

TNP watched Glee last night!


----------



## Daph_ (Oct 7, 2010)

False, no Glee on here last night.. 

TNP has read at least one Sophie Kinsella book


----------



## 2browneyes (Oct 7, 2010)

False...I have never heard of that person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TNP is wearing red nails & lips.


----------



## MamaLaura (Oct 8, 2010)

False. No color on my lips currently (for shame!!) and I've got clear glitter acrylic tips,

TNP has to pee right now, but is too lazy to get up LOL


----------



## bellaboomboom (Oct 8, 2010)

False.  Don't have to pee but SO SO SO TIRED!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I need to get home so I can take my contacts out!  And sleep, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP has the MAC hello kitty brush set.


----------



## Daph_ (Oct 8, 2010)

Nope, no hello kitty brushset here so false.. 

TNP has been to London!


----------



## Bjarka (Oct 9, 2010)

True. Once on a long weekend trip, the rest of the times, just passing through to and from airport.

TNP Wants a new mobile.


----------



## dollbaby (Oct 14, 2010)

True. I haven an iphone 3G, but would like to upgrade to the 4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	TNP has been to Disney World.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Oct 15, 2010)

True.  In 2005 and had a GREAT time.  In fact, it was on that trip (returning home) that we found our little kitty Peanut in Newark Airports long-term parking!!

  	TNP has a pumpkin outside their home for Halloween.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 15, 2010)

True if you count some pumpkin decorations, false if you want an actual pumpkin.

  	TNP loves goat cheese


----------



## xKiKix (Oct 21, 2010)

false. i've never had any goat cheese before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	TNP is postponing studying for their midterms.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Oct 27, 2010)

false.  I am hoping my days of study are over.....but, you never know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	TNP does not look good in blue or green nailpolish.


----------



## Bjarka (Oct 28, 2010)

False  love how it looks on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	TNP is going out to a fancy dress party for Halloween


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 28, 2010)

False, no halloween plans at all actually.

  	TNP needs new winter gear (coats or boots or whatev)


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 28, 2010)

false! it is turning into summer here in NZ!

  	TNP is wearing some makeup from VV


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 29, 2010)

False, no makeup on atm.

  	TNP has some kind of Halloween-themed nails going on or plans to..


----------



## keetuh (Oct 29, 2010)

False

  	TNP doesn't like sushi.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 29, 2010)

False, I like it from time to time.

  	TNP is having a black box day today


----------



## bellaboomboom (Oct 29, 2010)

I hope so !!!!!  MAC says it was shipped on the 26th  - - so we'll see!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	TNP likes white chocolate.


----------



## keetuh (Oct 29, 2010)

False, it's gross =[

  	TNP likes going to work in the morning.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Oct 29, 2010)

False, not a morning person.


  	TNP has read The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## keetuh (Oct 29, 2010)

False, I have not.

  	TNP has a blue pen on their desk.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 29, 2010)

True, I have so many things on my desk, I KNOW a blue pen is here somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	TNP is really looking forward to the new Harry Potter movie.


----------



## keetuh (Oct 29, 2010)

False, I have never seen a Happy Potter movie.

  	TNP cried watching The Blind Side.


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 29, 2010)

TRUE! How could anyone not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	TNP did some haul-ing during the Sephora FF sale! (I know I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 30, 2010)

False, really wanted a clarisonic but too much money even with the sale going on...

  	TNP is wearing bright makeup today.


----------



## keetuh (Oct 30, 2010)

False, no make up today.

TNP had spaghetti for breakfest.


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 31, 2010)

False!that's kinda too heavy for breakies!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TNP loves to read!


----------



## keetuh (Oct 31, 2010)

L silllo me, I mant to put lunch.

True, I love to read.

TNP slept in today.


----------



## beautenoir (Oct 31, 2010)

it's true!  i'm totally still in bed.  

  	TNP loves gangsta rap.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 1, 2010)

Very false.

  	TNP ate a lot of candy yesterday!


----------



## keetuh (Nov 1, 2010)

False, I really like candy.

  	TNP likes watching the Jersey Shore.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 1, 2010)

False - I have successfully avoided it since I don't own cable TV!

  	TNP has a Master's degree!


----------



## keetuh (Nov 1, 2010)

No, unfortunately not. =[

  	TNP likes Hawaiian Punch


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 1, 2010)

False - too sugary, I like my water plain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	TNP secretly adores Harry Potter


----------



## keetuh (Nov 2, 2010)

False, I do not like Harry Potter

  	TNP has a smart phone


  	Sidenote: Why can't I ever type in complete sentences, my answers suck.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 2, 2010)

False--I'm behind the times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	TNP has written a story for fun.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 3, 2010)

True!  A couple of short ones for my own enjoyment really.

  	TNP likes glittery nailpolish.


----------



## keetuh (Nov 3, 2010)

True, I love it.

  	TNP birthday is in August.


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 3, 2010)

False! My birthday is in September! Missed by a month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	TNP loves winter!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 3, 2010)

False
  	TNP: has more than 2 kids


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 3, 2010)

False. No kids.

  	TNP has naturally straight hair.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 3, 2010)

True
  	TNP: Has never been arrested


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 3, 2010)

True.

  	TNP is dieting to "bank" some calories for the Holidays.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 3, 2010)

True, I'm always dieting lol                                                                                                       TNP:  Will not pay a bill to buy MAC


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 3, 2010)

Semi-false... I don't skip my normal bills but I will ignore a student loan payment.

  	TNP likes the history channel.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 4, 2010)

False!! I do not like watching the History Channel LOL

  	TNP Has hauled so much makeup in the past 6 months


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 4, 2010)

False.  I dislike being cold immensely!

  	TNP has started holiday shopping.


----------



## keetuh (Nov 4, 2010)

False, I have not.

  	TNP does not like best buy.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 4, 2010)

False. I browse every once in awhile
  	TNP: Was a trouble maker in school?


----------



## MelissaAnn (Nov 4, 2010)

False...until senior year..then I was bad LOL

  	TNP: has thought something mean about a stranger for no reason at all


----------



## keetuh (Nov 4, 2010)

True

  	TNP hates paying bills.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 6, 2010)

True!!!

  	TNP owns more than 30 lipsticks


----------



## GlammySammy (Nov 6, 2010)

False! unfortunately lol
	 > TNP Would compliment someone's makeup/outfit.. (even if they really think it's..not so great?!)


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 6, 2010)

True but only by a couple. I had to count... I did it kinda quickly. I have around 25 or so mac lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	TNP likes Cat Stevens.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 6, 2010)

IDK, who that even is lmao, sorry. So guess False

  	TNP makes friends easily


----------



## LoraBrook (Nov 6, 2010)

SO, SO true! I could buddy up with a fence post! 

  	The next poster watched some college football today.


----------



## keetuh (Nov 6, 2010)

False, I worked all day.

  	TNP wants to sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 6, 2010)

Truuuuue... whether I do or not is another question, though! 

  	TNP can fold their tongue in strange and interesting ways...


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes, I can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	TNP has a dollhouse.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 7, 2010)

Don't know Cat Stevens?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	False on the dollhouse. I always wanted one of those intricate wooden ones where you could put in lots of cute little wooden furniture...  Never got it.

  	TNP uses glycolic acid in their skincare routine.


----------



## keetuh (Nov 7, 2010)

False, I don't even know what that is.

  	TNP likes watching America's Next Top Model.


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 7, 2010)

True!  I love ANTM! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	(This thread is so fun, how did I just now find it?!?)

  	TNP has already started Christmas shopping.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 7, 2010)

False, I don't even know how I'm going to afford Christmas this year...

  	TNP is in or has been in a long distance relationship.


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 7, 2010)

True! It's so hard though! Time difference & all! boo!

  	TNP loves getting makeup/body products in Christmas packs!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 8, 2010)

Lordy yes! 

  	TNP wants lasik surgery on their eyes.


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 8, 2010)

False.
  	TNP has bare nails today.


----------



## keetuh (Nov 8, 2010)

True, I haven't gotten my nails done in a long while. They look horrid! UGH.

  	TNP doesn't like unknown callers.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 8, 2010)

True - what have they got to hide, anyways?!?!

  	TNP loves travelling


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 8, 2010)

True AND False!  I love traveling and seeing new places, but hate airports/airport security/airplanes.

  	TNP has a serious sweet tooth.


----------



## User38 (Nov 8, 2010)

True on the seriously snaggled  sweet tooth.


  	TNP has seriously white hair


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 8, 2010)

F, not yet... though I got my first one a yr or so ago.


  	TNP drinks at least 8 glasses of water a day.


----------



## User38 (Nov 8, 2010)

True true.. maybe more

  	TNP is having an affair


----------



## MelissaAnn (Nov 8, 2010)

False..

  	TNP: has had plastic surgery


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 8, 2010)

False

  	TNP is on their rag


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 9, 2010)

False, just finished up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Keeping with the "scandalous" ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	TNP has stolen a friend's boyfriend..


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 9, 2010)

False.  Sweets are just ok IMO.  It's rare that I get a craving.


  	TNP does not like swimming in a quarry.


----------



## keetuh (Nov 9, 2010)

True, I don't know what that is.

  	TNP is wearing purple today.


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 9, 2010)

True!  Warm and fuzzy purple "sweetest, softest ever" socks from B&BW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	TNP has a pink loofah in the shower.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 9, 2010)

True.  It's a pink scrunchie thingy that you put your body gel into.  It's a super bright pink too!  Starting to fall apart....need a new one.

  	TNP likes the color yellow.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Nov 9, 2010)

False

  	TNP: Wears glasses or contacts


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 9, 2010)

True.... although not enough, I hate wearing them so I go without, and then I can't see anything!!! 

  	TNP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to go to the movies


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 9, 2010)

True!  The hubby and I are big time movie buffs.

  	TNP loves 80's music.


----------



## keetuh (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, I like a lot of 80's tunes.

TNP went to Wal-Mart today.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 10, 2010)

Soo True, had to grocery shop lol
  	TNP drinks wine on a regular


----------



## keetuh (Nov 11, 2010)

False, I haven't drank wine before.

  	TNP is listening to music right now!


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 11, 2010)

True!  I'm almost always listening to music.

  	TNP once had a crush on a boy band member.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm happy to honesty say that is false for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	TNP watches a soap opera religiously.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 11, 2010)

False! I never fell victim to the whole soap opera thing, although when I was little my mom watched "As the world turns" so I kinda watched it lol
  	TNP: Has facial hair


----------



## keetuh (Nov 11, 2010)

False, No facial hair for me.

  	TNP wants a new laptop.


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 12, 2010)

False, I want a tablet now!

  	TNP is baby crazy recently...


----------



## keetuh (Nov 12, 2010)

False.

  	TNP slept in today and loved it!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 12, 2010)

TRUE!  It was amazing, and much needed 

  	TNP needs more space to store their makeup... :S


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 12, 2010)

Soo True!! Looking for a vanity
  	TNP, Bikini or thongs


----------



## keetuh (Nov 12, 2010)

Neither,I am a chunky monkey haha.  TNP needs a new wireless. Carrier


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 12, 2010)

LMAO!! False, Have had my At&t fo'eva
  	TNP: Had made a porno...wat? lol


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 12, 2010)

... True... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	TNP is a basketball fan.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow.... You go girl,lmao!
  	False

  	TNP is in love


----------



## LoraBrook (Nov 12, 2010)

True! I just celebrated my 3rd wedding anniversary! 

  	True or False: TNP would love to sell off everything and live near the beach in a small island nation.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 12, 2010)

Aww, Congrats.
  	I guess True
  	TNP is on meds


----------



## keetuh (Nov 12, 2010)

True, although it's not working for my back fracture.

  	TNP has to work tomorrow/today.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 13, 2010)

False, although I will be doing lots of homework and planning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	TNP has accidentally walked around with their skirt/dress tucked into their underwear, and no one had the guts to tell them!!!!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 13, 2010)

False
  	TNP owns a home


----------



## keetuh (Nov 13, 2010)

False, I wish.

  	TNP is not feeling too hot today.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 13, 2010)

False, I'm looking cute today, for once lol
  	TNP going to church on a regular


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 13, 2010)

False, I don't do church.

  	TNP is thinking about getting a new hair style.


----------



## keetuh (Nov 14, 2010)

True, I'm thinking about dying my hair or at least getting highlights.

  	TNP is single.


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 14, 2010)

FALSE....just celebrated my 9 yrs

  	TNP sings in the shower


----------



## keetuh (Nov 14, 2010)

Very true.

  	TNP watched a movie today.


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 14, 2010)

False! I wish I could, but i'm working now!  boo

  	TNP prefer sweet things over salty ones!


----------



## keetuh (Nov 15, 2010)

True.

  	TNP bought something from a spektra sale recently.


----------



## LorraineER (Nov 15, 2010)

False!

  	The next person has done something in the past year to change their appearance dramatically. (ie- going from black to blonde, glasses to contacts,etc)


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 15, 2010)

True!  Last month I chopped about 16 inches off my hair.  Huge change!

  	TNP is watching Monday Night Football tonight.


----------



## keetuh (Nov 15, 2010)

False, probably the boyfriend is. I have accounting homework and a test tomorrow, blah!

  	TNP hates homework!


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 15, 2010)

True, I hate pointless hmwk.... like busy work.

  	TNP has a crush on someone they can't tell...


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 16, 2010)

Nope - just a crush on my husband....and I tell him everyday!

  	TNP likes beer.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 17, 2010)

False
  	TNP likes to cook


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 17, 2010)

True (kinda) I love baking more! 

  	TNP is going somewhere fun this Friday!


----------



## keetuh (Nov 17, 2010)

False, I wouldn't consider work fun. =[

  	TNP has a hard time sleeping at night.


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 18, 2010)

True!  I've been dealing with serious insomnia since I was 5 years old.

  	TNP has recently been contacted for Jury Duty.


----------



## keetuh (Nov 18, 2010)

True/False, I don't know if August would be recently but I was. I felt that my opinion would be biased though because of my past.

  	TNP has a hard time forgetting the past.


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 18, 2010)

True. My only ex bf did not break up clean with me. He kinda just left while I was in Australia for studied 

  	TNP is going for a party next week!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 18, 2010)

False.  No parties.

  	TNP likes turkey.


----------



## keetuh (Nov 18, 2010)

True, as long as it's juicy.

  	TNP bought makeup recently.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 18, 2010)

True, esp drumsticks lol

  	TNP is on a diet


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 18, 2010)

False, though one cant hurt at this point lol


  	TNP has a cat.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 18, 2010)

False, not a cat person... At all.

  	TNP is currently paying back student loans.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 18, 2010)

So True... A good education costs


  	TNP spends way too much money at Starbucks


----------



## keetuh (Nov 18, 2010)

TNP is excited about the shopping season!


  	False, I've only been to Star Bucks once!


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 18, 2010)

True True True! love all the gift sets! 

  	TNP's birthday is next month!


----------



## keetuh (Nov 18, 2010)

False, my birthday was in August

  	TNP has never played the Sims game


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 19, 2010)

False, I love all of the Sims games (PC version, especially building and designing their homes!).

  	TNP enjoys eating leftover pumpkin pie for breakfast.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 19, 2010)

False ... I don't like pie much 

  	TNP is wearing an NYX lippie today ...


----------



## keetuh (Nov 19, 2010)

False, no make up today so far.

  	TNP is up early.


----------



## LorraineER (Nov 19, 2010)

True- I have to get up early and it's hard for me because I'm naturally a night-owl!

  	The next person has drank Absinthe before.


----------



## spookafeller (Nov 19, 2010)

False, but i definitely want to try it sometime 

  	TNP has kissed their sweetie at the top of the Eiffel Tower


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 19, 2010)

False.

  	TNP has kissed someone while at work.  (NAUGHTY!!!)


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 19, 2010)

true!

  	TNP is seeing harry potter this weekend!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 19, 2010)

True - off to see it tonight! 

  	TNP is soooo glad it's Friday...


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 19, 2010)

False I have to work throughout the weekend, saturday & sunday!

  	TNP is going on a vacation at the end of the year!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 19, 2010)

False, I'm a broke
  	TNP is thinking about moving


----------



## keetuh (Nov 20, 2010)

True, I don't like where I live.

  	TNP is in a bad mood today.


----------



## LorraineER (Nov 20, 2010)

False- I'm in a good mood because I've been sick but woke up feeling better this morning, yay!

  	The next person has read or is reading the "Girl With The Dragon Tattoo" trilogy by Stieg Larsson...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 20, 2010)

True I'm reading it right now!!!!

  	TNP is going on a makeup no buy as part of their new years resolution.


----------



## keetuh (Nov 20, 2010)

False, I am not.

  	TNP goes to a dermatology doctor.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 20, 2010)

Semi true ( I think a Clinque product broke me out, but other than that Never have been) But have a appt. To much work spent on this face to be damaged lol
  	TNP has self esteem issues.


----------



## keetuh (Nov 20, 2010)

True, and I really do hate them. I wish I could fix it.

  	TNP is watching the movie Sweet Life Alabama.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 20, 2010)

False - I'm watching Season 3 of Buffy, and then going out for Ramen with my sweetie  And I was watching Glee, earlier 

  	TNP had a much needed nap today at the expense of getting work done!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 20, 2010)

False, Im at work
  	TNP has tats or piercings


----------



## keetuh (Nov 20, 2010)

True, I have both.

  	TNP has been in an abusive relationship before.


----------



## LorraineER (Nov 21, 2010)

True...and it will _never_ happen again.

  	The next person has done some kind of volunteer work in their adult life-


----------



## tyrannika (Nov 21, 2010)

sadly false

  	tnp likes blueberry's


----------



## keetuh (Nov 21, 2010)

True, although I rarely eat them.

  	TNP needs to go on a diet.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 22, 2010)

True.  And I am starting my workout routine tonight as well.  I do Jazzercise -  and then sprained my ankle in August, but it's time to go back.  As Carrie on The King of Queens once said, " I feel like a big fatty fatty."

  	TNP loves nailpolish.


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 22, 2010)

True, I really do! Hate that I can't use them up quickly enough to keep buying colors.

  	TNP likes (or more) Thai food...


----------



## keetuh (Nov 22, 2010)

I can't really say if that's true or false because I've never ate Thai food before.

  	TNP ate icecream today.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 22, 2010)

False, but one can dream.....

  	TNP likes spider webs.


----------



## keetuh (Nov 22, 2010)

False, it gives me the creeps.

  	TNP is doing laundry.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 22, 2010)

False, I'm making dinner and writing a brutal stats assignment.... but I do need to do laundry very soon! 

  	TNP celebrates Christmas and is excited to start decorating


----------



## keetuh (Nov 22, 2010)

Kind of in between because I want to decorate this year but with buying Christmas presents, I think my funds has fizzled out some.

  	TNP dislikes accounting, it's a headache.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 23, 2010)

True...do not like accounting.

  	TNP has Friday off from work.  (I don't....boo hoo).


----------



## brianjenny17 (Nov 23, 2010)

False ... my boss is evil.

  	TNP looks forward to Thanksgiving for the food more than anything. (i do!) lol


----------



## keetuh (Nov 23, 2010)

True, I love when my family cooks.

  	TNP watched Sister Act today.


----------



## TheClara (Nov 23, 2010)

False..

  	TNP likes to go skiing..


----------



## keetuh (Nov 23, 2010)

False, I'm too chicken for that.


	TNP listens to D'Angelo.


----------



## LorraineER (Nov 23, 2010)

False.

  	The next person likes horror movies...


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 23, 2010)

False!!! I have horrible nightmares if I watch them, but I'll watch anything else lol

  	TNP has a jewellery addiction that rivals her makeup addiction...


----------



## keetuh (Nov 23, 2010)

False, I don't really like jewelry all that much.

  	TNP  wants to get her nails done.


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 23, 2010)

False:

  	Nail salons creep me out.  I'd rather do it myself!


  	TNP is going to go to Sephora on Black Friday!


----------



## keetuh (Nov 24, 2010)

False, I am broke.

  	TNP wants a new bedroom set.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 24, 2010)

SOSOSO true.  The set I have is from when  I was 6 yrs. old...I kid you not.  It's just been painted a few times and nothing in my bedroom matches.  It's a flippin mess.

  	TNP loves snowmen.


----------



## LorraineER (Nov 24, 2010)

True- well I used to but now I live in a mostly snow-less place- New Orleans! I say "mostly" because technically it has snowed 2-3 times in the past 9 years but it barely qualified as snow. The neat thing, though,  is one of the times was on Christmas day! There were some happy children that time. That's really rare though- the past two days it's been sunny, high 70's!


  	The next person loves to cook.


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 24, 2010)

True! Although I love baking more! 

  	TNP is going shopping on Black friday!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 24, 2010)

False, I hate the crowds and to many ppl for me. Plus im broke lol, gonna sleep in
  	TNP owns more than one designer bag


----------



## keetuh (Nov 26, 2010)

True, just a few.

  	TNP had a hard day today.


----------



## jenjunsan (Nov 26, 2010)

False, never got out of my PJ's!  TNP was up early to shop for Black Friday.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 27, 2010)

False, I dont do Black friday
  	TNP is a clean freak?


----------



## keetuh (Nov 27, 2010)

Half True, Half False.

  	TNP wants more MAC items.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 27, 2010)

Truuuueee, always true lol

  	TNP is waiting for their sweetie to pop the question!


----------



## keetuh (Nov 28, 2010)

False.

  	TNP slept in today.


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 28, 2010)

Falseeee it's Monday here! boo

  	TNP is planning to change their phone


----------



## keetuh (Nov 28, 2010)

False, I just upgraded to the Samsung Epic

  	TNP has had snow in their city already.


----------



## MissPanther (Nov 28, 2010)

Way too true (/_

  	TNP is in university


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 28, 2010)

False! Just graduated!

  	TNP doesn's like the cold!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 29, 2010)

True!

  	TNP lives high up in an apartment building


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 29, 2010)

False--house. We don't even have an upstairs 

  	TNP has made up their Christmas list already.


----------



## MissPanther (Nov 29, 2010)

Hehe, very true >:3 Athough my boyfriend isn't too excited about the mass amount of OPI nail polish on my list (^.^)">

  	TNP has tons of cosmetic items on their wishlist


----------



## keetuh (Nov 29, 2010)

True, Although I'll probably end up buying it myself.

  	TNP likes the show Tabitha's Salon Takeover.


----------



## LorraineER (Nov 29, 2010)

True! I really like that show. She's like the Gordon Ramsey of Hairstylists  

  	The next person has more than one pet!


----------



## keetuh (Nov 29, 2010)

False, although I want a kitten.

  	TNP has taken professional pictures with their spouse.


----------



## User38 (Nov 29, 2010)

False, my late husband hated pro pics -- he loved spontaneity

  	TNP has plastic boobies...lol


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 29, 2010)

false

  	TNP has finished reading a book recently


----------



## keetuh (Nov 29, 2010)

True, Men Are From Mars, Women Are From Venus.

  	TNP is 5'5.


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 29, 2010)

False. I'm 5'1".   Tnp wore false lashes today.


----------



## User38 (Nov 29, 2010)

True -- I always wear Falsies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	TNP love deep dark chocolate


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 29, 2010)

False, hate dark chocolate.

  	TNP likes to decorate for the holidays.


----------



## MissPanther (Nov 29, 2010)

True, both on myself and my house (#^.^#)

  	TNP is already dressing up with Christmas colours


----------



## keetuh (Nov 30, 2010)

False, I've just realized I don't wear red or green often.

  	TNP can't fall back asleep early mornings.


----------



## LorraineER (Nov 30, 2010)

False! I can sleep any time of day though- I actually have a health issue that causes me to have periods of extreme tiredness.  It's called Epstein-Barr virus. (it's like Chronic Fatigue syndrome)


  	The next person is currently boycotting something like a store, brand, website...


----------



## keetuh (Nov 30, 2010)

False, Sometimes I feel like its being really mean. =[

  	TNP gets irked with people pop gum.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 30, 2010)

Actually false, it doesn't bother me.

  	TNP is looking for a job.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 30, 2010)

True... for September! Although I'm currently working 3 jobs, and got hired as a supply teacher for April when I get my degree 

  	TNP loves sparkly things


----------



## keetuh (Nov 30, 2010)

True, I love them.

  	TNP cries sometimes watching Disney movies.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Dec 1, 2010)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cry at most movies that have anything remotely sad - books, too!

  	TNP has started an advent calendar!


----------



## Camnagem (Dec 2, 2010)

False, but I'd totally eat the chocolate out of one of those "open the door for a candy" versions... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	TNP is wearing a festive holiday mani (or is planning to soon!).


----------



## keetuh (Dec 3, 2010)

True, Actually have a nail appointment Tuesday.

  	TNP is getting their hair done soon.


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 3, 2010)

False (though I could probably use it!)

  	The next person is a great cook!


----------



## keetuh (Dec 3, 2010)

False, I sometimes can burn water.

  	TNP bought the Pink Friday lipstick.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Dec 3, 2010)

False - I was going to, but it's too purpley for me, and it keeps selling out before I can place an order! I'm saving up for Peacocky 

  	TNP has a penny/coin jar they keep by the door!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 3, 2010)

False, but that's a good idea!

  	TNP subscribes to at least one hard copy magazine a month...


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 4, 2010)

True, Cosmopolitan.

  	The next person does not rock their natural hair color.


----------



## LorraineER (Dec 4, 2010)

True- It's fire engine red w/burgundy streaks in the bangs and front pieces.

  	The next person loves Roller Coasters!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 4, 2010)

So true!

  	TNP watches way too much of a sport their significant other likes.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 4, 2010)

False. My SO isn't into sports and if he was I'm pretty sure it would still be the same answer because I'm really not into typically popular sports. 

  	TNP is going out drinking tonight!


----------



## keetuh (Dec 6, 2010)

False, I am in the house tonight. Too cold.

  	TNP went shopping today.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 6, 2010)

False. Unless you want to count online window shopping.

  	TNP is wearing a China Glaze polish.


----------



## Mygreatlove (Dec 6, 2010)

True. Party Hearty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	TNP lives in a 2 story house.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Dec 6, 2010)

False, live in a ranch style
  	TNP have a college degree


----------



## keetuh (Dec 6, 2010)

False, but working on it.

  	TNP had a good day today.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Dec 8, 2010)

Well that was Monday and no, that was not such a great day for me.

  	TNP wants a pocketbook for Christmas.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Dec 8, 2010)

False, I want MAC/Sephora gift cards! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	TNP had blue skies to enjoy today wherever they are


----------



## Vanistar (Dec 10, 2010)

True, we have today a lovely blue skie in Spain
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	TNP has been in Spain?


----------



## keetuh (Dec 10, 2010)

False, although I want to visit one day when I get over my fear of flying.

  	TNP bought the Pink Friday lippie.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 11, 2010)

False, pink and I are not great friends. 


  	TNP is currently happy with their job.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 11, 2010)

True-ish as I'm unemployed 

  	TNP is having their morning coffee.


----------



## mmarlbo (Dec 11, 2010)

False - it's in the process of brewing. So maybe half-false. 

  	TNP has finished their Christmas shopping.


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 11, 2010)

False! Been so busy have not really started?! I know right :/

  	TNP can speak more than 3 languages


----------



## divineflygirl (Dec 11, 2010)

False!! I can speak Spanglish, if that is considered a language??? *L*

  	TNP is going shopping today.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Dec 11, 2010)

True - I speak English and French fluently, Spanish semi-fluently, and I speak bits and pieces of German, Mandarin, Italian, and am learning Japanese! 
  	TNP is going shopping today!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Dec 11, 2010)

divineflygirl said:


> False!! I can speak Spanglish, if that is considered a language??? *L*
> 
> TNP is going shopping today.



 	Love that we just wrote that at the same time!


----------



## keetuh (Dec 11, 2010)

False, I am doing homework then work today.

  	TNP needs a pedicure.


----------



## mmarlbo (Dec 11, 2010)

Definitely true, haha.

  	TNP likes gingerbread.


----------



## keetuh (Dec 11, 2010)

False, so yucky.

  	TNP is waiting on packages right now.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 11, 2010)

Quote:


keetuh said:


> False, so yucky.


  	Agreed, can't stand gingerbread but everyone else always seems to like it.

  	Anywayy..

  	I AM waiting on packages right now, true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	TNP doesn't like konading.


----------



## keetuh (Dec 12, 2010)

False, can't really say if I like it or not because I haven't tried it.

  	TNP checks tracking numbers for packages at least 4 times a day.


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 12, 2010)

False, been so busy. No time to check!

  	TNP wants to get some nail polishes?


----------



## keetuh (Dec 12, 2010)

True, I have a growing nail fetish.

  	TNP is watching America's Best Dance Crew.


----------



## MAYKARAMI (Dec 13, 2010)

True
  	the next person love MAC products


----------



## keetuh (Dec 14, 2010)

True, I love them.

  	TNP hates how slow mail is at this time of year.


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 16, 2010)

agreed. It drives me crazy!  One of my friends' Christmas presents came late. 



  	TNP wants to use a Lush bath bomb or bubble bar!


----------



## keetuh (Dec 17, 2010)

True, although I'm broke so I can't buy one. Next year though. =]

  	TNP is excited for the holiday.


----------



## LorraineER (Dec 18, 2010)

True. I'm not naturally a holiday lover and I kinda hate Christmas music..not to be a scrooge, I liked it before working retail and hearing those songs over, over and over again, lol!
  	I have great people to spend it with this year though!

  	The next person loves Christmas music...


----------



## keetuh (Dec 18, 2010)

True, just not excessively. I dislike shopping because every store you go into is playing Christmas songs.

  	TNP has laundry to do.


----------



## CrazyC (Dec 18, 2010)

false, my laundry basket is half full

  	tnp wishes she could go shopping tomorrow?


----------



## keetuh (Dec 18, 2010)

True, but I'm broke.

  	TNP is buying something from the Peacocky release from MAC.


----------



## Camnagem (Dec 18, 2010)

True!  Very true!  I'll be buying a TON from Peacocky...can't wait!

  	TNP knows what's actually in Egg Nog.


----------



## keetuh (Dec 18, 2010)

False, I don't.

  	TNP can't sleep/


----------



## XicanaQueen (Dec 18, 2010)

True! But I need to, work in 4 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	TNP has to go to work tomorrow/today


----------



## keetuh (Dec 18, 2010)

False, I am off but I do have laundry. 

  	TNP likes playing Bingo.


----------



## XicanaQueen (Dec 18, 2010)

True I was once addicted to Bingo on Yahoo Games! Back in the day Lol

  	TNP Sings their heart out while they drive


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 19, 2010)

True! & mom sings along 

  	TNP is excited for Christmas!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Dec 20, 2010)

True! Home with the family for the first time in a long time 

  	TNP sings in the shower.


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 20, 2010)

False!  I used to when I was little, but now I don't.

  	TNP is going to a wedding soon!


----------



## ChelsMarie (Dec 20, 2010)

False. The only weddings I go to anymore are the ones where I go to work lol

  	TNP is snowed in!


----------



## LorraineER (Dec 21, 2010)

True!  Not constantly or anything, but yes I love to sing in my car!!* EDIT<*--- wait. wth happened here? lol. That was the question I thought I answered. 

False, I am not snowed in. I won't be ever again as long as I'm living in New Orleans. ( I don't miss scraping ice off my windshield one bit!)

  	The next person wears more than one color of eye shadow at a time on a regular basis.


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 21, 2010)

True. I usually wear 2-3 shades at a time 

  	TNP is done with work for today.


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 21, 2010)

False! It's 8.30am here, start of work! ):

  	TNP has not finished Christmas shopping!


----------



## keetuh (Dec 22, 2010)

False, I am actually finished.

  	TNP has bought something new for themselves recently.


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 22, 2010)

True...added to my Nars blush collection 

  	TNP is contemplating a new haircut.


----------



## Zoeluv514 (Dec 22, 2010)

true!

  	TNP loves cheescake!


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 22, 2010)

True! 

  	TNP needs a pedi/mani desperately!


----------



## Zoeluv514 (Dec 24, 2010)

Flase...i do them myself and just did it yesterday.

  	TNP is listening to Christmas music.


----------



## keetuh (Dec 24, 2010)

False, I'm listening to sad music. 

  	TNP had a long day.


----------



## bethanie (Dec 29, 2010)

False, today went quite fast actually!

  	TNP is going shopping tomorrow.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Dec 30, 2010)

False - saving for Peacocky!

  	TNP has no idea what their New Year's plans are :S


----------



## keetuh (Dec 31, 2010)

True, I have plans of staying home with my boyfriend but I washed my hair and has clothes out just in case.

  	TNP has plans to have a huge MAC haul soon.


----------



## Zoeluv514 (Dec 31, 2010)

I WISH!!  False

  	TNP loves dogs! (i know i do!)


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 31, 2010)

SO true!

  	TNP went to/is at?  a new year's eve party


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 1, 2011)

False - had a nice dinner with family, though! 

  	TNP has made their New Year's resolutions!


----------



## keetuh (Jan 1, 2011)

False, I don't even want to make one.  I made a plan for this year though.

  	TNP is in their 20's.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 1, 2011)

True - I'm only 23, and loving my twenties so far! 

  	TNP has forgotten something in the oven that turned black and set off the smoke detectors!


----------



## aries2371 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hell yes( smoke detectors totally went off (lol)

  	The next person threw up on New Years Eve?


----------



## keetuh (Jan 1, 2011)

False, I did not throw up.

  	TNP doesn't know how to console people.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 2, 2011)

False - had a little too much pratice  It's never easy, though!

  	TNP wears makeup without fail every day, even if it's just a little bit.


----------



## commandolando (Jan 2, 2011)

True! (if you count lip conditioner...)

  	TNP is still has their NYE makeup on


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 2, 2011)

False - although I did yesterday, which is sooo bad, I know! lol

  	TNP gets back to the grind tomorrow morning.


----------



## ChelsMarie (Jan 4, 2011)

True and False. I've been back to work for a few days but I haven't been working hard because of a cut on my palm. But it is better now and back to heavy duty work I go lol

  	TNP has bought something from MAC and sold it for at least twice as much as its retail value on Ebay!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 4, 2011)

False... I keep everything and mix the things I don't like much with things I do so that it works for me somehow 


  	TNP did a major haul from the Mickey Contractor Collection


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jan 4, 2011)

False.  But I am thinking of checking out Peacocky.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jan 4, 2011)

Oops...out of practice:

  	TNP started a new exercise routine.


----------



## rjsmom84 (Jan 4, 2011)

true


  	the next person has run a marathon


----------



## Camnagem (Jan 4, 2011)

False.  I have however watched a TV marathon of Saved By The Bell, but I doubt that counts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	TNP loves having breakfast for dinner! (mmm...waffles!)


----------



## rjsmom84 (Jan 4, 2011)

TRUE!!!!
  	Breakfast foods are my favorite and good anytime of the day or night.  I ate eggs everyday my ENTIRE pregnancy and I had waffles at least twice a week.

  	TNP likes to go Commando.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL!  True.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	TNP multi-tasks while they're on Specktra!


----------



## keetuh (Jan 4, 2011)

True, I always to.

  	TNP has re-taken a college course before.


----------



## vintageroses (Jan 4, 2011)

False! I study real hard - nerd lol.

  	TNP is planning to go on a project 10 pan


----------



## keetuh (Jan 5, 2011)

False.

  	TNP is not feeling well today.


----------



## rjsmom84 (Jan 5, 2011)

True, I really hope I feel better soon.

  	TNP wears a weave, wig or braids.


----------



## LorraineER (Jan 6, 2011)

False. I've had synthetic dreadlocks before though!

  	The next person has more than 10 pairs of shoes...


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 6, 2011)

True - I think I must be in the 30s! I get maybe 1 or 2 new pairs a year, but I rarely get rid of any! 

  	TNP is applying for jobs internationally!


----------



## User38 (Jan 6, 2011)

True .. I will be working internationally very very soon.

  	TNP is buying a puppy.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 14, 2011)

False! I wish - I miss my dog 

  	TNP owns a lipstick in a colour they're just not sure what to do with!


----------



## myluckypenny (Jan 14, 2011)

True... it's really hard to wear lippies w/ big lips.  =(

  	The next person has jumped out of a plane...


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jan 14, 2011)

False false false. Forever.

  	TNP is currently trying out a new beauty product of some sort.


----------



## Camnagem (Jan 15, 2011)

True!  I'm trying out some peel pad things from Peter Thomas Roth.  So far so good.

  	TNP knows all of the words to "Ice Ice Baby".


----------



## Vanistar (Jan 18, 2011)

True

  	TNP is going to go to IMATS?


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 18, 2011)

False - I wish I could have, it looks amazing! 

  	TNP is always cold


----------



## MissPanther (Jan 18, 2011)

TRUE. But that's because it's -22C, and with the wind chill it feels like -34C 
  	TNP lives in Europe


----------



## keetuh (Jan 18, 2011)

False, but I would like to visit one day.

  	TNP is unemployed.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jan 18, 2011)

True

  	TNP hasn't broken their new years resolution yet.


----------



## ChelsMarie (Jan 21, 2011)

False! My only resolution was to eat better and I have been eating too many cookies and those dang creme eggs!

  	TNP has a secret girl crush!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jan 21, 2011)

False... Not now anyway.

  	TNP broke a nail today


----------



## mercy210 (Jan 25, 2011)

True... I just did it cleaning 

  	TNP has over 30 bottles of nail polish!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 25, 2011)

False....but I'm close to it 


  	TNP is planning a major haul in the next week or two.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jan 25, 2011)

False, well maybe, Wonder Woman is close to two weeks away.  ALMOST two weeks away 

  	TNP wants a new hair style.


----------



## keetuh (Jan 25, 2011)

True, I need something different although I just got highlights.

  	TNP has children


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 25, 2011)

False, but I would love to in the next 5 years or so! 

  	TNP has a job interview coming up soon!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jan 25, 2011)

False... But I'm hoping to get a call about a job soon.

  	TNP bought or is planning to buy items from the Lightfully Bright collection.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 25, 2011)

True - I got the Deep Ultra Moisture Cream, Active Softening Lotion and Charged Essence. I held back on the glosses, though 

  	TNP has been asked by other people to give them a makeover/help with their makeup!


----------



## mercy210 (Jan 26, 2011)

True... since my mom never really learned & knows that I'm learning thru blogs & videos she will ask me for advice here & there.

  	TNP has never been out of the country


----------



## rjsmom84 (Jan 26, 2011)

False....I got a few stamps on Passport while in college.

  	TNP spouse/significant other believes you spend too much money on makeup


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh boy!  Way true!  What can I say?????? I can't help it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	TNP needs new clothes.


----------



## mercy210 (Jan 26, 2011)

Embarrassing but true! I've been so into makeup lately that I haven't bought anything new in months!

  	TNP is so addicted to makeup they've bought something makeup related everyday since this Monday!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 26, 2011)

False - I survived today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	TNP has been north of the arctic circle


----------



## keetuh (Jan 27, 2011)

False, I have not.

  	TNP has a casino license.


----------



## mercy210 (Jan 28, 2011)

False

  	TNP has at least 1 tattoo


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 28, 2011)

False...no tats 4 me

  	TNP had to dig out of at least 10 inches of snow this morning.


----------



## geeko (Jan 30, 2011)

False. It never snows here. I live in a tropical country

  	TNP is a compulsive shophaholic.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 30, 2011)

False, not anymore....

  	TNP has to buy something expensive soon they don't want to.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 31, 2011)

False - that time was all of last week. lol

  	TNP spent the weekend away for work/business


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 11, 2011)

False. I was actually sick last weekend, so I spent the whole time at home.

  	TNP has an incredibly loving significant other


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 11, 2011)

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	TNP prefers their makeup to look natural


----------



## mercy210 (Feb 12, 2011)

True!

  	TNP has at least 1 cat or dog


----------



## msTavia (Feb 12, 2011)

True!

  	TNP Has restaurant reservations for Valentines Day.


----------



## keetuh (Feb 16, 2011)

Not sure, I'm currently out of town due to my grandma's sickness and son's surgery. 

  	TNP is out of town.


----------



## naturallyfab (May 9, 2011)

yup! I'm at school currently . . . but I'm almost done! One more final!!!


  	The next person just got the June issue of Glamour today!!!


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jun 1, 2011)

False! But I did get Oxygen and Cooking Light! And even more exciting, the latest Ulta ad!!  

  	TNP has a great vacation planned this summer!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2011)

Cupquake03 said:


> False! But I did get Oxygen and Cooking Light! And even more exciting, the latest Ulta ad!!
> 
> TNP has a great vacation planned this summer!!


  	false! sadly we're not gouing on holiday at all this year but might have a long weekend in london in the winter.

  	TNP is wearing a dress right now


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 2, 2011)

False!  I am still in my nighty!   

  	TNP drank some coffee today!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> False!  I am still in my nighty!
> TNP drank some coffee today!


  	true! i have had a cold latte this morning.

  	TNP is going to go out clubbing tonight


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 15, 2011)

I wish! I'm at home for the summer, and there's not much going on in my town. It only has a few thousand people, so no clubs 


  	TNP is addicted to diet coke


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 16, 2011)

false - i actually hate diet coke! it's the nromal stuff or nothing for me i'm afraid!

  	TNP will never leave the house without mascara on


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 16, 2011)

False!

  	Eye products are the one thing I actually don't mind passing on, especially during short outings or allergy season!

  	TNP loves to burn scented candles!


----------



## Starryxfantasy (Jun 16, 2011)

True!!! Love my Slatkin & Co. candles! 

  	TNP goes to the gym often.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jun 23, 2011)

True! I train 4 times a week with a trainer, and then I try to get to the gym another 1-2 times on my own. Although I've been on holiday for the past 2 weeks, so I need to kick my butt back into gear - and it's gonna hurt! 

  	TNP likes to file their nails square instead of round.

  	(P.S. I haven't been to this thread in ages!!! Love it )


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2011)

true! i much prefer having square nails than rounded ones. i feel like they break less that way!

  	TNP will go to the movies this weekend


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jun 24, 2011)

True! Jerome and I are taking his little niece and nephew to see Cars 2  I may also go out with a couple of teacher girlfriends to see Bad Teacher 

  	TNP looooooves poutine (a French Canadian dish made with french fries, cheese curds and gravy, and sometimes other yummy things too!)


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 26, 2011)

False! I've never actually had it, but oh my god it sounds delicious. Might have to have my brother in law (who is french canadian and knows how to make the dish) make some for me, then I'm sure I'll change my mind.

  	TNP totally is a cat person.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 26, 2011)

False! Cats are ok. Some better than others, but I can't get over the litter box and hair balls.  I am more of a dog person and have enjoyed bunnies as pets as a kid.
  	TNP is totally a city slicker.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 26, 2011)

Oy, after living in the suburbs of Chicago for almost 20 years I'll take a cabin in the woods over an apartment in Wrigleyville any day of the week!

  	The next person read chelsea chelsea bang bang recently!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 10, 2011)

Nope
  	TNP: have you been planking??


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 5, 2011)

haha no, but I have taken pictures of my friends planking! I just had an appendectomy, so I will not be planking for quite a while!

  	TNP is going to the beach this weekend!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Aug 8, 2011)

Nope - but I'm going to a waterpark with my godson on Friday! 

  	TNP is eagerly and impatiently awaiting the new Glam Glass collection from MAC


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 12, 2011)

No, but I am looking forward to other collections for little bits and pieces!

  	TNP is a huge fan of lip gloss!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Aug 12, 2011)

YES. Definitely. It is the product I own and use the most!

  	TNP has a great memory for song lyrics!


----------



## dnarcidy (Sep 20, 2011)

False...I can only remember them if I look them up online. Something about reading it instead of hearing it 
  	TNP is in love.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 24, 2011)

True 

  	TNP already has their Christmas wishlist made...


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Sep 26, 2011)

True!  I actually have two Christmas lists -- one for my family and one for the in-laws.

TNP has been to Canada...


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 27, 2011)

False   I've been to Greece (have not been back since I was 12)  Paris, Zurich, and London because those were the first stops on flights to Greece 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	TNP...sings in the shower


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 28, 2011)

-Cassandra- said:


> False   I've been to Greece (have not been back since I was 12)  Paris, Zurich, and London because those were the first stops on flights to Greece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	true! but only when i am home alone! 

  	TNP feeds wild birds in their garden.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 29, 2011)

True, I set up a hummingbird feeder...

  	TNP is trying to quit a bad habit...


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 29, 2011)

True...I have a horrible habit of swearing too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	TNP is a Justin Bieber fan


----------



## JennsJewelz (Oct 3, 2011)

Not yet.... but working with 10 - 12 year-old girls, it may pass on by osmosis one of these days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	TNP has recently moved!


----------



## orchid1 (Oct 5, 2011)

False... Past 12 years I'm living in the same house and town

  	TNP love's Irish cofee


----------



## pocketmouse (Oct 6, 2011)

True!

	TNP hates getting poked


----------



## -Cassandra- (Oct 7, 2011)

TRUE O_O the most annoying poking was when I was in middle school and kept poking me in the stomach because of the one time I laughed EXACTLY like the pilsbury dough boy

  	TNP: has gone streaking


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 8, 2011)

false! i have never streaked in my life! i'm not that daring of a person! lol! even when i was a kid my friends would do crazy stuff like that but i'd never join in!

  	TNP is going to have a starbucks today!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 9, 2011)

False - I stick more to tea, and besides, I'm currently using a Second Cup giftcard! 

  	TNP wears glasses, and has forgotten to wear them on more than one occasion!


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 9, 2011)

True... but I mostly wear contacts.  Just recently bought my first new pair of glasses since HIGH SCHOOL!  So I wear them a lot more often now! LOL

  	TNP will ROCK red lipstick any day of the week!?!?!?


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 4, 2012)

False. I've yet to find a shade that doesn't end up looking like Halloween makeup. But I'm not much of a lipstick wearer, so I admit my attempts have been rather lackluster.

  	TNP loves video games!!! (I know I sure do! I'm currently knee-deep in zombies - playing Dead Island).


----------



## MsButterfly (Jan 5, 2012)

True (I mainly play the free 1 hour downloads on MSN, Yahoo etc lol)

  	TNP likes green tea.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 8, 2012)

True! Love it - got a beautiful mug and some awesome looseleaf teas from David's tea for Christmas, and I was so excited!!! 

  	TNP is planning some re-organizing and re-focusing at home or at work for the New Year!


----------



## __nini (Jan 28, 2012)

Haha, you're right. Then again, I'm always re-focusing...that's how I stay centered.

  	TNP makes creases in their forehead and does the mascara mouth while they put mascara on!


----------



## colormepretty (Apr 3, 2012)

Hehe, sometimes I do!

	TNP checks her rear behind first whenever she tries on a body fitted dress!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Jun 12, 2012)

true LOL I have to make sure everything looks normal haha TNP likes to go to sleep naked


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes damn it I love sleeping in the nude..........lol

  	TNP wears hair extensions?


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jul 1, 2012)

False. Although I just cut my hair to my shoulders and thought about getting them, luckily it has been growing quickly.

  	TNP loves bright lippies?


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jul 3, 2012)

True! Just don't always get to wear them as a teacher! 

  	TNP owns more than 50 nail polishes....


----------



## Shellcat (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh YEEEESSSSS!  Definitely true.  At *least* 75.  LOL!!!


  	TNP saw Magic Mike last weekend?


----------



## forrah123 (Jul 29, 2012)

False
  	TNP, you have been robbed by some bad guys


----------



## JennsJewelz (Aug 6, 2012)

False! TNP has been sunburnt one too many times...


----------



## lindas1983 (Aug 6, 2012)

False, i've always been a bit of a sundodger.

  	TNP hides recent purchases from there partner every now and again.


----------



## Magenta924 (Aug 7, 2012)

False  TNP sleeps with their makeup on at least once a week.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Aug 17, 2012)

True... even though I know I shouldn't! Mostly nights where I collapse and fall asleep before I plan to and then have to move myself from the couch to the bed! 

  	TNP is wears holiday manicures!


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 18, 2012)

False  The next person is obsessed with cleaning


----------



## tats (Aug 24, 2012)

FALSE lol

  	Next person is getting ready for work/school/college like they would if they were going out


----------



## mommy22girls (Sep 3, 2012)

False!  I wish I was though!

  	The next person lives in high heels.


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 4, 2012)

False! I have wide feet so it is hard for me to find heels I can even bear for more than an hour.

  	The next person has already rented/bought The Hunger Games movie.


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 4, 2012)

False, I watched it in the cinemas though & I do have the books *bookworm alert* lol.

  	TNP is on a beauty ban!


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 4, 2012)

False!!! Upkeeping ones appearance is a full time job hunny lol!!! TNP prefers getting their eyebrows threaded vs waxed...


----------



## jenjunsan (Sep 5, 2012)

False...I've never actually tried threading.  TNP owns more MAC than any other brand of makeup.


----------



## maclovin baby (Sep 5, 2012)

True.....the next person has a dog named alf


----------



## tats (Sep 6, 2012)

False  I don't currently have pets 

  	TNP wears red lipstick all the time..


----------



## JaneHorror (Sep 22, 2012)

False..I rarely wear lipsticks 

  	TNP, loves to cook


----------



## inari (Oct 29, 2012)

true
  	the next person has a peircing in a secret place


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 13, 2012)

False!

  	TNP has an exciting holiday plan this Christmas!


----------



## ibreakhearts66 (Nov 14, 2012)

If you consider a hip reconstruction exciting, true! Actually, the idea of finally being pain free is exciting, so ignore the facetiousness and let's just go with true!

  	TNP has started their holiday shopping


----------



## Zaheera B (Nov 19, 2012)

True, *L'oreal* *Infallibles* + Sigma Brushes = A very broke but happy ME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  	TNP has been surfing in Hawaii.


----------



## califabulous (Nov 19, 2012)

false!  I can't even swim!   TNP has bought themselves holiday gifts but not yet for anyone else!


----------



## maggers071511 (Dec 15, 2012)

False.  The next person couldn't live without Facebook.........


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 15, 2012)

False! ever since I found Specktra , I barely ever go on FB!! the next person  just got engaged


----------



## Autumn (Dec 15, 2012)

False!

	TNP is a great cook!


----------



## Laurie (Dec 17, 2012)

BIG FALSE!!!!

  	The next person is allergic to fur!


----------



## CharlieKelly (Dec 17, 2012)

False!! Thank god because I love my dog! 

  	TNP speaks Spanish.


----------



## AllyDVon (Dec 19, 2012)

Semi-true I took it for 4 years but that was in HS and beginning of college so I'm not really sure how much I remember. Haha  TNP plays a sport.


----------



## vintageroses (Feb 7, 2013)

False! I dance or gym!

  	TNP has been hauling!


----------

